# Rate The Song Above You!



## Tsuruneru (Nov 23, 2009)

So decided to make a thread for rating music=) Post a YouTube link preferably to each song, that way it's easier to rate it. And rate from 1-10=)
Refused - New noise 
YouTube - Refused - New Noise


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 23, 2009)

7/10 Actually pretty decent.

Atheist - Air
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz4TkW7Q_GE

Somehow I have a feeling a lot of people will be ninja'd in this thread.


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 23, 2009)

8 out of 10

what do you mean will be ninja'd?

Galneryus - NEW LEGEND
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjnNOkjnLVI&feature=related


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 23, 2009)

Two people responding to the same post in a game, so one beats the other in timing. With people having to listen to an entire song before posting, there's a lot greater chance of it happening. 

10/10 I'll definitely have to check this band out later. 

Kalmah - They Will Return
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz2irxsZKH0


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 23, 2009)

10/10 the guitar sound just like Galneryus. So does this band

BLOOD STAIN CHILD -FREEDOM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oi-8xl7uZs


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 23, 2009)

7/10 Interesting.... I have a feeling my GF would love them.

Death - Flattening of Emotions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMuJ8u0UkjU


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 23, 2009)

9/10 It's definatly got quality

Sinklairs Visa-TYR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I1geB7U5VI


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 23, 2009)

Great to hear Sponge Cat.

8/10 Valnyr 

Fake?-Pulse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5HNgeBcxIg


----------



## Dass (Nov 23, 2009)

6/10, not my style, but I've heard far worse.

The Trews - Hold Me In Your Arms


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 23, 2009)

6/10

When The Leaf Seared - My Flight In The Midnight 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUeiPHlCYvs


----------



## MaskedJackal (Nov 23, 2009)

5/10 I'm not a big fan of post-hardcore, or whatever you'd call it.

Sacred Tree the Pain ~ Vomiturition


----------



## Nebuk (Nov 23, 2009)

4.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtnVduIY75Y


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 23, 2009)

Nebuk said:


> 4.5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtnVduIY75Y


 
7/10. Listen to Venetian Snares at all?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY7zpzSqJt0

SAM- Rorschachtest


----------



## Nebuk (Nov 23, 2009)

Way to skip me.


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 23, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> 7/10. Listen to Venetian Snares at all?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY7zpzSqJt0
> 
> SAM- Rorschachtest


 
Eh yeah 7/10

GUNDOG - power of the sun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sugYwOV3Yxw


----------



## Zeee (Nov 24, 2009)

Tsuruneru said:


> Eh yeah 7/10
> 
> GUNDOG - power of the sun
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sugYwOV3Yxw



Meh, 6/10

Korpiklaani - Happy Little Boozer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFZoSKDzCPE


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 24, 2009)

meh 7.5/10

werewolf-Temnozor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZPVz2atqb0


----------



## Stawks (Nov 24, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> meh 7.5/10
> 
> werewolf-Temnozor
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZPVz2atqb0



4/10

Just not my thing. The only reason I didn't give it a 1 is I have a soft spot for the Russian language.

Death From Above 1979 - Little Girl


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the guitar effects, but thats as far as my liking for this song goes. 5/10

*Manegarm* - *I Den Svartaste Jord*


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 24, 2009)

8.5/10 

December Wolves - We Are Everywhere
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KchRW1lEY9Y


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2009)

I like that riff quite a lot. 8/10

SuidAkrA - Shattering Swords


----------



## Stawks (Nov 24, 2009)

5/10

I _fucking_ hate these vocals, and it's a shame too 'cause the rest of the song was really awesome. Except for that interlude about chariots? Or whatever that was. It was lame.

We Were Promised Jetpacks - It's Thunder and It's Lightning


----------



## Dass (Nov 24, 2009)

7/10. Decent enough, but it's just missing something.

Johnossi - Man Must Dance


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 24, 2009)

6/10 wacky-ish but light as piss

*IN FLAMES* - *Cloud Connected*


----------



## selkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Ohdamn I really like that song. Not their best, but great nonetheless. 8.5 / 10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU


----------



## Stawks (Nov 24, 2009)

9/10

Amazing cover. Music video is _so_ 70's.

The Mountain Goats - The Best Ever Death Metal Band out of Denton


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 24, 2009)

5/10 Kind of entertaining, but the singing wasn't that great.

Napalm Death - You Suffer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybGOT4d2Hs8


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> Napalm Death - You Suffer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybGOT4d2Hs8


What was that it was only 2 seconds!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI
I always like it when someone links me this one, I do in fact like this song.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 24, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> Napalm Death - You Suffer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybGOT4d2Hs8



10/10 a kkklassik


*REALICIDE - Depression (Black Flag cover) live at RRRecords

*


CannonFodder said:


> What was that it was only 2 seconds!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI
> I always like it when someone links me this one, I do in fact like this song.



10/10 a kkklassic


----------



## Stawks (Nov 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> 10/10 a kkklassik
> 
> 
> *REALICIDE - Depression (Black Flag cover) live at RRRecords
> ...



3/10

Hated the vocals. Hated everything, really. So not in the mood for hardcore punk.

Islands - Rough Gem


----------



## Zerig (Nov 24, 2009)

> 3/10
> 
> 
> 
> Islands - Rough Gem


 
7/10

The voices were a bit annoying, but some parts reminded me of a Monty Python sketch, and the beat was nice.

Faith No More-A Small Victory
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llIQUqfljr0

Yeah, I don't know how to do that fancy link think, what of it?


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2009)

3/10 Not for me thanks.

*Falkenbach* - *Heralder*


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 24, 2009)

9/10 Awesome. The beginning sounded very similar to their song Heathen Foray though.

Strapping Yound Lad - Detox
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UOOKx-ClQw


----------



## kashaki (Nov 25, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> Strapping Yound Lad - Detox
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UOOKx-ClQw


Not my style 4/10

The Pigeon Detectives-Keep on your dress


----------



## MaskedJackal (Nov 25, 2009)

kashaki said:


> Not my style 4/10
> 
> The Pigeon Detectives-Keep on your dress




3/10 Not my style, sorry.

"Gin" ~ Cobalt


----------



## Stawks (Nov 25, 2009)

kashaki said:


> Not my style 4/10
> 
> The Pigeon Detectives-Keep on your dress



6/10

Not a bad song or anything, it's just the sort of song you forget the second it's over.

Modest Mouse - Bury Me With It


----------



## Hir (Nov 25, 2009)

Yay Modest Mouse. 8/10.

*Horna - Vihan Tie 						*


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

Ha. Modest Mouse is nice. Float on is my favourite.


----------



## Hir (Nov 26, 2009)

Next time you post here, rate a song and post one please. 0/10 for you.

*Estatic Fear* - *Chapter VIII*


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2009)

Meh, a little too out there for me. Reminds me too much of a videogame or something. 4/10  (sry) 

Good Charlotte - "A New Beginning"


----------



## Hir (Nov 26, 2009)

.....folk doom reminds you of games? I want to know what games you've been playing.

Good Charlotte? Meh. 5/10.

*Opeth* - *Bleak*


----------



## KadenShadows (Nov 27, 2009)

Eh, I'll give it a 7/10
Love the instruments, but his voice, man. Geez. Not to my taste, but, hey, to each their own.

Avenged Sevenfold - Afterlife

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_UKfsWBWSE


----------



## Stawks (Nov 27, 2009)

5/10

I liked it better than I thought I would, I suppose. Bonus points for the Rick Neilsen thing one of the guitarist was rocking for part of the video.

MC Chris - Fett's Vette


----------



## Hir (Nov 28, 2009)

0/10. Sorry. Really not my thing at all.

*Heidevolk* - *Saskenland*


----------



## Silvwolf (Nov 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 0/10. Sorry. Really not my thing at all.
> 
> *Heidevolk* - *Saskenland*



Not really my kind of music, but still pretty cool. 7/10

Red Hot Chili Peppers-Snow (Hey oh)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7MhpFF1vv0


----------



## Hir (Nov 28, 2009)

4/10.

*Agalloch* - *Odal*


----------



## lgnb695 (Nov 28, 2009)

I like the variety in the guitar parts, how it all mixes together 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw-d27Gai0s

Celtic Frost - Domain of Decay


----------



## Stawks (Nov 29, 2009)

(Noctie, sorry, man. I don't know what I was thinking with that MC Chris song. That's why you don't drink and post.)

0/10

I had to force myself to listen to the whole thing. So not hardcore, am I.

The Unicorns - Sea Ghost


----------



## lgnb695 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry, but ewww...   0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WzlNKp_niI

In Flames - Gyroscopehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-744BG0kEI


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 29, 2009)

7/10 Not bad, but not really great.

Manticora - 1944. Playing God
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul5VIZgknL4


----------



## lgnb695 (Nov 29, 2009)

The begginning had promise for me, but then the vocals kicked in... 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOC83wvDcWA

Bolt Thrower - At First Light


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 29, 2009)

9/10 Didn't love the vocals, but otherwise awesome.

Anata - Entropy Within
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVF0GZg7wYQ


----------



## lgnb695 (Nov 29, 2009)

The guitarwork was very pleasing to listen too C: 
The vocals were pretty killer as well 9.5/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4P96ARjrP8

The Red Chord - Dreaming in Dog Years


----------



## barisax (Dec 8, 2009)

8/10 Interesting vocals 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNkgL_USwhI

The Only Virtue-House vs Hurricane


----------



## Takun (Dec 8, 2009)

1/10.   Wikipedia has them as post hardcore too.  Wtf.  That was pretty boring metalcore.

Baroness - Swollen and Halo

One of my favorites of 09 now.


----------



## Stawks (Dec 9, 2009)

6/10

Meh. Good considering it's not my thing at all.

Titus Andronicus - Fear and Loathing in Mahwah, NJ.


----------



## Spectre203 (Dec 9, 2009)

3/10. Not my taste 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX3w_PlGReU


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 9, 2009)

8.5/10 So good I fave'd it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cizBRwETDwc


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 9, 2009)

8/10
Not worth my fave, I am a hard rock classico maniac andre ferrero blaarghead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-elw_humbTY
DU


----------



## Spectre203 (Dec 9, 2009)

7/10. Nice 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQA1d0QQvf8


----------



## Stawks (Dec 9, 2009)

8/10

Wow, surprised me. That was pretty awesome.

Lifter Puller - Let's Get Incredible (Ignore dumb video...)


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 9, 2009)

5/10 Nothin special...

Moonage daydream:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE4Mu_cZcIA


----------



## Stawks (Dec 9, 2009)

10/10

Best song off that album. Which is saying something.

Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over the Sea


----------



## goose (Dec 9, 2009)

4/10 baaw baaaaaaww bwwwaaaawww baaaawwww

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYf_TwXb6D4


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 9, 2009)

3/10 Fail

Tomorrow never knows
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVUzTZ5dgwQ

(your going to want to turn up the volume)


----------



## Spectre203 (Dec 9, 2009)

8/10 Win.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skz8Y_uBg6c&feature=related


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 9, 2009)

Not bad havn't really listened to alot of the killers, but nice 8/10.

Now this one, just because I was listening to this when I read this thread X3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtyTtdPr83g&feature=PlayList&p=625E406AA2C3FE06&index=12


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 9, 2009)

Skywolfe said:


> Not bad havn't really listened to alot of the killers, but nice 8/10.
> 
> Now this one, just because I was listening to this when I read this thread X3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtyTtdPr83g&feature=PlayList&p=625E406AA2C3FE06&index=12


9/10 Rush FTW

Mechanical Animals:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cutEidcJGQ8


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

2/10.

*God Is An Astronaut* - *Shadows*


----------



## REDnico (Dec 9, 2009)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L_4sbDI9ig


----------



## Spectre203 (Dec 10, 2009)

2/10. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAQZ_uui1SY


----------



## Stawks (Dec 10, 2009)

7/10

Not much of a song, but catchy as hell, which is all you can hope from from OK Go. 

Polyphonic Spree - Lithium


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

0/10 Fail remake of a good song

Master Exploder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80DtQD5BQ_A


----------



## Spectre203 (Dec 10, 2009)

11/10 Best video ever.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZGcw9HHOkU&feature=related


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

8/10 I play that song too much 

Small Axe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia6Tvpj6dPw


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

Meh. 6/10
And now for something completely different, from my favorite group:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60TpTnK1Bs


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

EDIT: Ninja'd. It's okay, 5/10.

*Diablo Swing Orchestra - Balrog Boogie*


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 10, 2009)

Very Interesting... 8/10

Twilightning - Fever Pitch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnrQJr7bJSQ


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

I enjoyed the riff to that song, nice. 7/10.

*Sorgsvart - TrÃ¸st*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

7/10 Why no lyrics?

Land of secret dreams (one of my favorite songs)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eESztyKhavo


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> 7/10 Why no lyrics?


hahahahahahahahahaha

wow

lol

Songs don't need lyrics.



Hot_Dragon said:


> Land of secret dreams (one of my favorite songs)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eESztyKhavo



It has a nice melody. 5/10.

*Celldweller* - *Eon* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22SqOJscAGs


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 10, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *Celldweller* - *Eon*



It's new nu metal wow what a ting 7/10

Civilization Day


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't like it. 3/10

*October Falls - Marras VII 						*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

6/10. Good, but nothing special. Where is the Marras system?
Anybody know this guy? (Ignore dialogue):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Cv23e1T4qE


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

Got bored of it. 3/10.

*The CNK - Cosa Nostra Klub 						*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

10/10 I liek. *throws Tv out window*

Solitude & fear
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZMzvnkbUBk


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

Hated it/10.

*Altar of Plagues - Through the Collapse: Watchers Restrained*


----------



## Spectre203 (Dec 11, 2009)

3/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp-xN-o6W90


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 11, 2009)

Meh, not bad per se, but just not my thing. 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgIb0ItyeiA&feature=fvw

Deftones - Root


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmmm... It was alright. I would give it a solid 7/10. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smoLvMukdNA

"Never Wanted To Dance" by MSI.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

8/10 

-1 for clean version

It is a good single but I miss old MSI now they are very trendy 



I Ate A Luna Bar and My Dick Fell Off- Clown Core


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

10/10

*Moonsorrow - Tuulen Tytar*


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 11, 2009)

10/10 Excellent loved pics at the beginning to. For some reason I felt like listening to this one afterward -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVQ0Ye2Togs


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn't like that. 4/10

*Avathar - **Autumn of Lothlorien**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AKhRMZrEdA*


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 11, 2009)

7.5/10 Not bad.

Focus - Hocus Pocus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGaVUApDVuY&feature=related

Or the live Version: (The guy seriously looks crazy)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpV5InLw52U


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Love it. 8/10

*Manegarm* - *Vargstenen*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 11, 2009)

6/10
Autechre-777http://777 by Autechre
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbHp24SAkb8


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

2/10. Got bored of it very quickly.

*Gorgoroth* - *Satan-Prometheus*


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 11, 2009)

9/10 I might need to check them out.

Heathen - Mercy is no Virtue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDyaqWLxrxA


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Not bad I guess. 6/10

*Agalloch* - *Limbs*


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 11, 2009)

10/10

Creedence is fucking awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpKYi_jG6Fk&feature=fvsr

Muse - Time is Running Out


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 11, 2009)

That link's dead, but I looked the song up, and I actully like it pretty well. 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CD4AKsMo_M&feature=related

Cannabis Corpse - Mummified in Bongwater


----------



## Impasse (Dec 11, 2009)

3/10. Biased judgement though - I hate death metal. The vocals are amazingly annoying throughout the whole genre to me. I will say the intro was good (that's what I gave it three points for).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rK4_mdz-Sw

Do Make Say Think - A Tender History in Rust


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 12, 2009)

Not exactly my style (as is the case alot). I'll give it a 5/10 for the musicianship. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHP137hfdCw&feature=related

Deftones - Be Quiet and Drive (Far Away)


----------



## Takun (Dec 12, 2009)

Deftones :3

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGOxi7U-sNw

Pixies - Mr. Grieves


----------



## Shindo (Dec 12, 2009)

8/10 :3

Kalise - El Guincho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkQ0qZvP75Y


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, it's got a good beat to it. 2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Brc7xspsOLMhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-744BG0kEI

Skinless - Deviation will not be Tolerated


----------



## Stawks (Dec 12, 2009)

5/10

It was cool for a while, and I like the Latin rhythms, but it's the sort of music you have to be into to enjoy and I'm just not.

Girls - Lust For Life (NSFW)
Girls - Lust For Life (SFW)


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 12, 2009)

6.5/10, not really my style, I just couldn't get into it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_UQ-nNENGI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsbcc0nAPmM


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2009)

Owowowowowow!!!!!!!
3/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etImxnMEqr0&feature=PlayList&p=96462D0B11EFDAA2&index=12


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 12, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Owowowowowow!!!!!!!
> 3/10
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etImxnMEqr0&feature=PlayList&p=96462D0B11EFDAA2&index=12



8/10

It's not really the sort of thing I listen to, but I thoroughly enjoyed it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhiD4VcyyME


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 12, 2009)

6/10 What the hell happened to music these days? D: What happened to jumping off and amp and paralyzing yourself from the waist down?

This boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfMBU3ElX3o


----------



## Dass (Dec 12, 2009)

7/10 Weird. Incredibly weird.

Little Bones - The Tragically Hip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPJ2rcYQC88&feature=channel
[yt]vPJ2rcYQC88&feature=channel[/yt]

(I can do that?)


----------



## Stawks (Dec 12, 2009)

9/10

I <3 the Hip... Not my favourite song on that album, though.

(You can do that?!?!)

[yt]jyhkQzPLjcA[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

5/10

Eh, not really my style but it's okay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAmMcBQavKE

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

9/10 pre vocals  6/10 once they kick in they where too mashed into the "typical semi black metal scream" style shit.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smoLvMukdNA[/yt]
Never Wanted to Dance - Mindless Self Indulgence
Audio quality lacking sadly.


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

0/10 Fuck off.

*Chthonic* - *Quasi Putrefaction*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 12, 2009)

Not really feeling it, but I will say their vocalist is pretty sick for being a chick. 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur9qVL7-uhI

Katalepsy - Carpet Wounding


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

10/10

Death metal FTW!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaaMdSapaTA

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

8/10 classic.


lgnb695 said:


> Not really feeling it, but I will say their vocalist is pretty sick for being a chick. 6/10


There is a female in the band, and she does backing vocals, but the main vocalist isn't female.

*October Falls* - *I*


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmFRkz6Aw38&feature=related

Fairyland - Assault on the Shore


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

10/10 Fairyland <3 Not their best though.

Thanks for rating my song...|:

*Summoning* - *Long Lost To Where No Pathway Goes*


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think we are going to be good friends.

10/10

Freakin' awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOKbhQbvpPA

Korpiklaani - Beer beer


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

I love Korpiklaani. 9/10

*Equilibrium* - *SnÃ¼ffel*


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

9/10

Awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SdmsWBO7O4&feature=fvw

Slayer - Bloodline


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Heard it before. Meh. 6/10

*Falkenbach* - *Vanadis*

I must ask you. Are you a satanist? If not, why do you have a bathomet in your signature?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 0/10 Fuck off.



Shit posting at its finest, BTW. say something realistic and critical, and not blatently disregarding things is a good plan, threads like this should be used PRODUCTIVELY. Not CHILDISHLY.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not a satanist, why I have it? I hate religion and all that it stands for.

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmUfxJtd0KI

DAATH - Subterfuge


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Shit posting at its finest, BTW. say something realistic and critical, and not blatently disregarding things is a good plan, threads like this should be used PRODUCTIVELY. Not CHILDISHLY.


I honestly and really do not give a shit, and I don't hide the fact I hate that song with a burning passion. Going into it would be a waste of time for both of us. It won't change anything.

Stop whining.

EDIT: Fair enough. 6/10

*Melechesh* - *Rebirth of the Nemesis*


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I honestly and really do not give a shit, and I don't hide the fact I hate that song with a burning passion. Going into it would be a waste of time for both of us. It won't change anything.
> 
> Stop whining.


 If you hate that song... then do not rate it and wiat for the next post simple as pie.


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Thread title: Rate The Song Above You!

I have just as much right to rate something bad as well as something good. Fuck off and quit whining I don't like your shitty music.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Thread title: Rate The Song Above You!
> 
> I have just as much right to rate something bad as well as something good. Fuck off and quit whining I don't like your shitty music.


 says the man who has posted such a limited scope of tunes. Stop your bitching kid and grow up

7/10 its okay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfHlA3fmJG0


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

8/10

Pretty cool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epeQwq-aYV0

Sabaton - 40:1


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Quite nice. A bit cheesy. 7/10

*Ex Deo* - *Romulus*



The Drunken Ace said:


> says the man who has posted such a limited scope of tunes. Stop your bitching kid and grow up



Who gives a shit? Who's the one bitching? I didn't make a lengthy post about my hate for the song you posted, why the fuck do you care? So pretty much everything I post is metal, who cares. Stop trying to protect your oh-so-amazing-MSI and just get over it.

Stop arguing it, if you really feel the need to argue this with me, take it to PM at least. Preferably just fucking drop it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Quite nice. A bit cheesy. 7/10
> 
> *Ex Deo* - *Romulus*
> 
> ...


4/10 not my style
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyOy5YnE8G4

Mostly its telling a guy to fuck of without explanation that got me going you dipshit. I don't know whats getting your panties tied up but sort shit out without if affecting how you act around others. You are a kid untill you do elsewise.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

9/10

Very catchy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW6RXTjm4iA

Celtic Frost - A Dying God Coming Into Human Flesh


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

I was telling the song to fuck off tbh.

I hate Manowar with a burning passion. 0/10. It's sounds like generic metal mixed with Tenacious D singing about the music they are making.

EDIT: Ninja'd. 6/10, heard it before, it isn't too bad.

*God is an Astronaut* - *Beyond the Dying Light*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 12, 2009)

0/10 - coz they bad lol

"A Break, A Pause" by: As Tall As Lions


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

0/10 - coz they bad lol

*October Falls* - *Marras I*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 12, 2009)

0/10 fu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP4TW3prv50


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

0/10 no u

*Relient K - The Crayons Could Melt On Us For All I Care*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 12, 2009)

Teto said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP4TW3prv50



A big fat 10

*LOUDNESS - Shinkiro 1983*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 12, 2009)

Noctus:
10/10 <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_v468ptuXw


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

YES 10/10

*Abba* - *Dancing Queen*


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 12, 2009)

0/10 not my kind of thing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y3CMlvrkN0


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Edguy meh. 5/10.

*Wintersun* - *Death and the Healing*


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 12, 2009)

8/10 Wintersun are great

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ1h8-AZfLI


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 12, 2009)

7/10 Seems like the kind of thing I would love if in the right mood.

"What if the Storm Ends?" by Snow Patrol


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

6/10

*Zonaria - Contra Mundum*


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 12, 2009)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT8qssXXag4


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

7/10 look into Kamelot if you like that


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3107038
My shit.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 12, 2009)

cool 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2ZO6OcMgFA


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

10/10 

MAIDEN RAWKS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfLtA8SkmVw

Epica - Never enough


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 12, 2009)

8/10 cool song and hell yeah another maiden fan! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shfZzTJYZWs


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Meh. 5/10

*God Is an Astronaut* -* A Deafening Distance*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 12, 2009)

8/10 It's got really nice ambience and flow, I like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLPXAcAsLgohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTCUc2khl-Y&feature=related


In Flames - December Flower


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 12, 2009)

7/10 I like In flames older stuff quite a bit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybGOT4d2Hs8&NR=1


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

It was okay. 5/10

*sleepmakeswaves* - *One Day You Will Teach Me to Let Go of My Fears*


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 12, 2009)

8/10 cool song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mkOadYqWt0


----------



## Liam (Dec 12, 2009)

A fairly slow and calm work.  8/10.
ninjad :/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1ZPEqoznvw


----------



## Lasair (Dec 12, 2009)

Like that song, very cool 8/10

Limelight - Rush


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 12, 2009)

10/10 Rush FTW!

Death - A Moment of Clarity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uP0PtBurno


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

^ 9/10 gotta love Death <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jViTte8VAzU


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> ^ 9/10 gotta love Death <3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jViTte8VAzU


 
9/10.
Gotta love the wall.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wizxjMw8L90
Xotox- Nightmare


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> 9/10.
> Gotta love the wall.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wizxjMw8L90
> Xotox- Nightmare



Not that into Industrial. 6/10

How about some electronica?
Declans Well-holding on for sure


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 12, 2009)

5/10

Not that into electronica... how 'bout something awesome intead?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF4sJHBIYEo


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> 5/10
> 
> Not that into electronica... how 'bout something awesome intead?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF4sJHBIYEo



HOT DAMN. 15/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VpoxIj_tuo
(IF YOU CANNOT DETECT THE SARCASM IN ME POSTING THIS SONG SEE A DOCTOR)


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanx...that made my ears bleed a little... just for that, you get you get a banana sticker...

*refers you to the rest of Jeff Schmidt's songs*


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Thanx...that made my ears bleed a little... just for that, you get you get a banana sticker...
> 
> *refers you to the rest of Jeff Schmidt's songs*



I'm already listening to them :mrgreen:


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 12, 2009)

As you should...


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 12, 2009)

let me start this again here's jem fur everyfur X3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2of8kugNCQ


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Skywolfe said:


> let me start this again here's jem fur everyfur X3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2of8kugNCQ



WHY? YOU INTERRUPED ME LISTENING TO JEFF SCHMIDT TO SHOW ME SPICE GIRLS!?!?!? -123123123123124123421/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e-0bUAtDc4&feature=channel


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 12, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha....

Continues watching Jeff Schmidt....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLNc4SSee48&feature=channel


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> hahahahahahahaha....
> 
> Continues watching Jeff Schmidt....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLNc4SSee48&feature=channel



10/10, or course!

Wolven Ancestry-A Bloodline Of Immortal Passion


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 13, 2009)

Sounds very Opeth-y... so you get a 10/10...

Here's somethin' likewise awesome...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mesr2siegRg


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

9/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0d2LAgN-Q4


----------



## Shindo (Dec 13, 2009)

ive heard worse 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I40f9-6e5QM


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> 9/10.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0d2LAgN-Q4




20/10 without a doubt...Black Dahlia kicks major ass and then some...


Now that I know you've got a decent taste in music whadd'ya think 'bout this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx-HfWKxgBw

*Edit* damn, Ninja'd...


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> 20/10 without a doubt...Black Dahlia kicks major ass and then some...
> 
> 
> Now that I know you've got a decent taste in music whadd'ya think 'bout this?
> ...



10/10 thats pretty sweet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28FZ1ijkQBk
Death metal, not black metal


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> 10/10 thats pretty sweet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28FZ1ijkQBk
> Death metal, not black metal



9/10...Pretty cool...could do without all the breakdowns, but still damn good death metal...

How 'bout some Dying Fetus?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=labytsb3gfI

Saw these guys live...one hell of a show.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> 9/10...Pretty cool...could do without all the breakdowns, but still damn good death metal...
> 
> How 'bout some Dying Fetus?
> 
> ...




Thaaaats mastodon, not Dying Fetus.  still, great song, 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m202GOIFiFc&feature=fvw


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

Huh, that was pretty nifty. I liked it, especially the little melodic bits he threw in. 8.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VejQ-AATTac

Animosity - The Black Page


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Thaaaats mastodon, not Dying Fetus.  still, great song, 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m202GOIFiFc&feature=fvw




SHIT!!!...Copypasta'd wrong link (I'm drunk as hell)...check out "One Shot, One Kill" by them then...Awesome song, if I do say so myself...

How 'bout some GWAR then?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6Mwxq2auyU&feature=PlayList&p=77EB026962BD392D&index=0


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> Huh, that was pretty nifty, I liked it. 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VejQ-AATTac
> 
> Animosity - The Black Page



8/10.  Song=great, retarded intro= fail

time for a classic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMBNNFObSM0


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

Good song. 8/10

Now I raise you...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpGR1I1o5OI

Cannabis Corpse - Reefer Stashed Place


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 13, 2009)

8/10

I see your Cannabis Corpse, and raise you Pig Destroyer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_27XyFRLRI


----------



## Shindo (Dec 13, 2009)

5/10

needs more Odd Nosdam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_QMS3-WAN0


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

To be honest I couldn't make it through that whole song... 0.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0J6NB90_-Mhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YahLQVmkZLM

Killwhitneydead - If I Told You I Loved You Would I Get It Any Faster?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 13, 2009)

6/10...needs moar funk though...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFBMwCrBSvk

*dammit* ninja'd again.


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

That is one infectious bass line. 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5_GzuM7ZiU

The Faceless - An Autopsy


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 13, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> That is one infectious bass line. 6/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5_GzuM7ZiU
> 
> The Faceless - An Autopsy




Cool as hell...7/10.

What about this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvQWiepXmJ4


----------



## Shindo (Dec 13, 2009)

3/10 :c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjxvyZbxdr4&feature=related

i have a feeling my music taste isnt wanted here


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll give it points for being interesting 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JokSiijLEA

The Acacia Strain - Passing the Pencil Test


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 13, 2009)

Shindo said:


> 3/10 :c
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjxvyZbxdr4&feature=related
> 
> i have a feeling my music taste isnt wanted here




Not bad...6/10.

I like progressive...at least that's what it sounds like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6DA...19F457CA5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

You got ninja'd yet again.

8/10 I have a Pig Destroyer album, just need to listen to it more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WP7-fmdweCA

All Shall Perish - Never Again


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 13, 2009)

Tell me about it...

I have most of their albums...they fuckin' rock.

8/10...good drum and guitar-work...

And now for something completely different...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gkmukE9wXU


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

Eh, I don't know, really can't get into it. I mean it's good, but I'm just not feeling it. 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW6RXTjm4iA

Celtic Frost - A Dying God Coming Into Human Flesh


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 13, 2009)

eh not the greatest in my opinion. 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z0Q99TWXeo

Me singing in my schools musical?

btw i know that I am not the greatest singer. This song was written in the wrong key. It wasnt the origional. 

Oh and I am A LOT better at singing now. I have a concert on my birthday actually... the 16th. haha


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 13, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> Eh, I don't know, really can't get into it. 4/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW6RXTjm4iA
> 
> Celtic Frost - A Dying God Coming Into Human Flesh



Fair enough...not for everyone.

8/10...Celtic Frost rules.

What about some Mensrea?

Saw them live too...I'm in this video as well at 1:47.

*Edit* Dammit, I really need to learn to type faster...


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 13, 2009)

YOU SKIPPED MINE. lol. here it is again in a quote



WolfTailz said:


> eh not the greatest in my opinion. 5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z0Q99TWXeo
> 
> ...


----------



## Stawks (Dec 13, 2009)

Disregard.

As usual.


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

So I guess I don't feel alot of songs... 2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3akA1tYtzY

He Is Legend - Eating a Book


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 13, 2009)

Fine its me singing. haha. In a school musical actually...

never gonna give you up - Rick Astley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z0Q99TWXeo


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 13, 2009)

WolfTailz said:


> YOU SKIPPED MINE. lol. here it is again in a quote



I obviously didn't mean to, I was typing when you posted, do I had no idea you had even commented...

As to the song...6/10 you need some more work before you're as talented as Rick Astley...(/sarcasm)


----------



## Stawks (Dec 13, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> So I guess I don't feel alot of songs... 2/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3akA1tYtzY
> 
> He Is Legend - Eating a Book



7/10

Kinda surprised me. I liked it. Who the hell are these guys?

[yt]47yxLg2RyXM[/yt]


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 13, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> I obviously didn't mean to, I was typing when you posted, do I had no idea you had even commented...
> 
> As to the song...6/10 you need some more work before you're as talented as Rick Astley...(/sarcasm)



Ya that was my first time EVER singing a song. I am better now though. I will have to post something soon... lol

anyways...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjQzOaooKkI

*DJ Aligator - Doggy Style*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

..... 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDEq51H3grc

Dance Club Massacre - Murders Come With Smiles


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 13, 2009)

Stawks said:


> 7/10
> 
> Kinda surprised me. I liked it. Who the hell are these guys?
> 
> [yt]47yxLg2RyXM[/yt]




8.5/10

I loved the music but i CANNOT stand live. lol


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

Stawks said:


> 7/10
> 
> Kinda surprised me. I liked it. Who the hell are these guys?


 
He Is Legend is pretty sweet, I'd pick up their album I Am Hollywood if you liked that song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-SiDge4hBU

He Is Legend - The Seduction


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 13, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> ..... 0/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDEq51H3grc
> 
> Dance Club Massacre - Murders Come With Smiles



2/10

I dont like the vocals but sweet music to it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT5hCKS5mXA

Mambo #5 - Lou Bega

I ABSOLUTLY LOVE THIS SONG!


----------



## Stawks (Dec 13, 2009)

WolfTailz said:


> Mambo #5 - Lou Bega
> 
> I ABSOLUTLY LOVE THIS SONG!



0/10

Sorry, I won't even listen to it. I don't have to. It's been burned into my fucking aural cavities.

The Dead Pirates - Wood


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 13, 2009)

Stawks said:


> 0/10
> 
> Sorry, I won't even listen to it. I don't have to. It's been burned into my fucking aural cavities.
> 
> The Dead Pirates - Wood




I like it... 9/10. 

ummm i cant think of another song...


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZcIQ9pGQgc

Deftones - Good Morning Beautiful


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok from now on we have to rate the song above us without going off into tangents.

5/10

*Draconian - The Failure Epiphany*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 13, 2009)

7/10 Decent

Walk Away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KDmN-SiMu0


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

4/10
*
W.A.S.P - Chainsaw Charlie*


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

9/10

Sing for your supper - Cathy Davey


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 13, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> 9/10
> 
> Sing for your supper - Cathy Davey


 
Not typically a fan of that type of music, but 8/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qheX4Ii9nKs
Republic of Desire- gethsemane


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

4/10

*Chthonic*---*Bloody Gaya Fulfilled*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 13, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 4/10
> 
> *Chthonic*---*Bloody Gaya Fulfilled*


 
5/10. Cannot stand it when vocals seem to overpower the rest of the music. Especially female voices. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCtsn2TBnac
Skinny Puppy- Jahya


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

Definately not my style. 4/10

*Black Lotus - Terra Hiberna*


----------



## Hottigress (Dec 13, 2009)

Close to Me- The Cure


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

Wrong thread, "purple feline enchantress".


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac1_RHE-Fvohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac1_RHE-Fvo


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

I just can't get past the vocals.... 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlZkihQk0z0

At The Gates - Cold


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

9/10-didn't like the singing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gs2o5T7oN8
before they sucked.


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

"Before"? 5/10

*Ensiferum* -* Eternal Wait*


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

8/10

Lille - Lisa Hannigan


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 13, 2009)

I like it peaceful :3, 9/10

now to destroy the peace wiff melancholy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG_dyCc13YM


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

^ modest mouse <3  8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGL2rytTraA D:<


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 13, 2009)

Ack... 0/10

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Tightrope
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNuXO60G33w


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

stevie ray wins ^_^ 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=related


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 13, 2009)

Honestly that's the first time that has happened to me I did it to my roomie and he just turned it up. and fur u
View attachment 9006

and mine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R38Pe-8l9M&feature=related


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Skywolfe said:


> Honestly that's the first time that has happened to me I did it to my roomie and he just turned it up. and fur u
> View attachment 9006
> 
> and mine.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R38Pe-8l9M&feature=related



8/10, and I actually like Rick Astley.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7whxZ_TY6E0&feature=rec-fresh+div-f-1-HM


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

Dragonforce in midi format/10
Interpret that however you wish.

We Hold On - Rush


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 13, 2009)

Rush r u kidding 10/10 actually this is one of the only albums I've never listened to by then, still good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxL_zETRC-w&feature=PlayList&p=C41BDA1C3687E933&index=23


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

Skywolfe said:


> Rush r u kidding 10/10 actually this is one of the only albums I've never listened to by then, still good.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxL_zETRC-w&feature=PlayList&p=C41BDA1C3687E933&index=23



9/10 <3 Rush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6KilO_AiZU


----------



## Takun (Dec 13, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> 9/10 <3 Rush
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6KilO_AiZU




This had me for about a minute and a half and then the guy came in.  Ruined it from there on out.  6.5/10.   Wish it was just instrumental and didn't go faux-powermetally.

From Rainbow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJn30wLGzuM


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> This had me for about a minute and a half and then the guy came in.  Ruined it from there on out.  6.5/10.   Wish it was just instrumental and didn't go faux-powermetally.
> 
> From Rainbow
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJn30wLGzuM



Hehe, I think they actually make an instrumental version.  I'd have to find it though.  Anyway, 8/10.  I liked it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcYEN0mo6sE&feature=related


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

Not bad, a little too mellow for me. 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5K7ayNnA5k&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAJZFhR78jw&feature=related

Job for a Cowboy - Constitional Masturbatiom

inb4 they suck


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> Not bad, a little too mellow for me. 6/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5K7ayNnA5k&feature=related
> 
> ...



7.5/10

If that was too mellow, maybe you'll like this better?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjEGr1XUh9M


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

That was pretty heavy, I liked it. Need to listen to Gojira more... 8.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd0Vn9rhi4Q

Fear Factory - Corporate Cloning


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> That was pretty heavy, I liked it. Need to listen to Gojira more... 8.5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd0Vn9rhi4Q
> 
> Fear Factory - Corporate Cloning



8.5/10, I really liked the drums.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc98u-eGzlc


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 13, 2009)

I <3 Messhugah and their mind bending time changes. :3 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agt6KHTOKiQ

Suffokate - Slaughter Your Enemies


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 14, 2009)

4/10 Im not a fan of death metal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOCe2Y7iVF8


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

8/10 That song actually drew me in unlike most other piece of shit songs I listen to here.

*Speculationz* Wow long url...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcdL...2CDBD16D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=64


----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2009)

9/10. It pulled me in almost instantly. I wasn't expecting it either, but I'm enjoying it. I never usually listen to anything like that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3tDw7znNyQ


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 14, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3tDw7znNyQ



7/10

I like the guitar part at the end
*
*

Les Joyaux De La Princesse & Blood Axis - Absinthia Taetra (Opaline)


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, I like this. 9/10.

*Empyrium* - *Where At Night The Wood Grouse Plays*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah I figured you would appreciate it. LJDLP is harder to find than Blood Axis, but both are available, you just need to know where to look.

I suggest you give this page a glance.

Educate yourself.

(I don't want to listen to the song because I just started an album, so the next person can rate it)


----------



## Gogledd (Dec 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Wow, I like this. 9/10.
> 
> *Empyrium* - *Where At Night The Wood Grouse Plays*



The recorders and voices were haunting. 9/10

Morin Khuur - A. Batochir - Mongolian music FTW


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

Cool. 7/10

*Novembers Doom - Collapse Of The Fallen Throe*


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 14, 2009)

7/10 Not bad, kinda slow.

Children of Bodom - Lake Bodom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4WKVdGp1mg


----------



## Gogledd (Dec 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Cool. 7/10
> 
> *Novembers Doom - Collapse Of The Fallen Throe*



Very, very much darker and heavier than my normal listening, but for some reason I liked it. 6.5/10

Kraftwerk - Tour de France  (Etape 1)

EDIT: I seem to have missed the boat on the last post, someone got there first. Ignore me.


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

Sponge Cat - 5/10
Gogledd - 2/10

*Oakenshield* - *Valhalla*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds like me when I growl. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing yet.
7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnHb-ioJ1oI

Rose Funeral - The Well


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 14, 2009)

*doublepost fail*


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> Sounds like me when I growl. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing yet.
> 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnHb-ioJ1oI
> ...



pretty good, 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKATb_P13FA
inb4 shitstorm


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 14, 2009)

:I 

..../10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dya55Btou14

Carnifex - My Heart In Atrophy


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> :I
> 
> ..../10
> 
> ...



11/10 that guys screams are amazing <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvNGArP51Mc


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 14, 2009)

mmm....Whitechapel C:

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnfh1wTPH7A

Born of Osiris - Bow Down


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> mmm....Whitechapel C:
> 
> 9/10
> 
> ...



Good instrumentation, but its all breakdowns :C 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E9OW4CzaFc
the lyrics..... hahahahahaha google the lyrics C:


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pretty good eh. 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zlfqpd9TEII

>:3


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> Pretty good eh. 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zlfqpd9TEII
> 
> >:3



the hell? haha stiff funny 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0e86M61_08


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 14, 2009)

Last times I listened to something like that was Cradle of filth. Nice I likee good intro 
10/10

to turn it down abit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1WLprrq62U


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

system of a down ftw 10/10

time for some punk!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2009)

"time for punk" oh god oh god oh go- Oh it's Dropkick Murphey's.  EVERYTHING WENT BETTER THAN EXPECTED.

7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPhGybu1T8o

BURD SONG.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

meh. 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huRwBFmAx78
makes me cry :')


----------



## Stawks (Dec 14, 2009)

7/10

Eh. I know I'm supposed to get choked up 'cause it's about the war, but I'm a bitter young cynic and I have no respect for anything that happened before 1985, so, sorry. Not too bad or anything...

Dig, Lazarus, Dig!!! - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## REDnico (Dec 15, 2009)

Stawks said:


> 7/10
> 
> Eh. I know I'm supposed to get choked up 'cause it's about the war, but I'm a bitter young cynic and I have no respect for anything that happened before 1985, so, sorry. Not too bad or anything...
> 
> Dig, Lazarus, Dig!!! - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds



I hate the idea of war, and the people that fight in them, but im a sucker for an Irish war song >.>

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5-bmJDlIsg :mrgreen:


----------



## Stawks (Dec 15, 2009)

puertonico said:


> I hate the idea of war, and the people that fight in them, but im a sucker for an Irish war song >.>
> 
> 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5-bmJDlIsg :mrgreen:



5/10

lol. 5 points for being the dorkiest thing I've ever seen. I just can't believe that no one else in the band could sing better than that.

No Pussy Blues - Grinderman


----------



## Gogledd (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Gogledd - 2/10



I spend waaaaay too long on the continent (Europe), and this is more or less all there is on the radio. And I needed a laugh at how fail I am. Apologies.



Stawks said:


> 5/10
> 
> lol. 5 points for being the dorkiest thing I've ever seen. I just can't believe that no one else in the band could sing better than that.
> 
> No Pussy Blues - Grinderman



Interesting. Very. 6/10

Opeth - Ghost of Perdition - from Sweden, but I first heard it in Finland. I love Scandinavian death metal.


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

puertonico said:


> the hell? haha stiff funny 9/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0e86M61_08


Lol I already posted that in the thread.

Gogledd - Opeth are one of my favourites. 9/10.

*Anathema* - *Inner Silence*


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 15, 2009)

pretty good 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cJ3k7yTNqk


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol I was already listening to that song when you posted the link. 8/10

*EQUILIBRIUM* - *Blut Im Auge*


----------



## JMAA (Dec 15, 2009)

10/10
Don't mess with Slayer.
Vast - Flames


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 15, 2009)

7/10

Rocky took a lover - Bell X1


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 15, 2009)

Not bad, kinda good I've been listening to hard music all day. Very sentimental, very sweet 7/10

More Melancholy YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7KDOAj4Xo&feature=PlayList&p=7D098EF2B2B29C49&index=39


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 15, 2009)

Modest Mouse, eww...
1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIPH5qpbgro

Circa Survive - Act Appalled


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 15, 2009)

3/10, not really into that kind of music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e0QeQOjJg4&feature=related


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, I actually kind of liked that, gonna look more of their stuff up later. 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEeJ...7C5475F95&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6

Dead To Fall - Stupid?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 15, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> Wow, I actually kind of liked that, gonna look more of their stuff up later. 7.5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEeJ...7C5475F95&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6
> 
> Dead To Fall - Stupid?



that is quite possibly the best thing ever. million/10
Threnody For The Victims Of Hiroshima


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 15, 2009)

??/10, it dosnt let me play the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF3ttBH_8r4


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

That was pretty cool. A little generic, but still cool. I'm about half way through and I can't see this song changing much from this point in. 7/10

*Agalloch* - *Falling Snow*


----------



## REDnico (Dec 15, 2009)

quite epic, I do like. 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe7OQpUlanE


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

A bit weird, and I didn't like the vocals, but okay. 5/10

*Bathory* - *Mother Earth Father Thunder*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 15, 2009)

I just couldn't get into that at all. 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM1yhU0dBFM&feature=fvw

Cephalic Carnage - Endless Circle of Violence


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 15, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> I just couldn't get into that at all. 3/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM1yhU0dBFM&feature=fvw
> 
> Cephalic Carnage - Endless Circle of Violence



7.5/10

I liked it overall, but it sounded a little bland to me, not sure why.

More Gamma Ray Sutichi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKy_TIMF15s


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 16, 2009)

Not too bad, one of those bands I'd have to listen to for a while to really get into. 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwgjuIZLgSU

A Black Rose Burial - A Baleful Aura in the Graveyard of Broken Gears


----------



## Stawks (Dec 16, 2009)

1/10

I laughed out loud at 00:40, and continued too until my will to live was sufficiently drained.

[yt]dYKUPb-x-EU[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 16, 2009)

Love songs make me rage. 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xchtnPKiY4

The Acacia Strain - Pity


----------



## Stawks (Dec 16, 2009)

It's not a love song. It's a song about love. There's a difference.

0/10

Boring, and virutally indistinguishable from every other song you've posted that I've rated. Really hated the vocals, couldn't even tell you how I felt about the rest of it, 'cause the vocalist pissed me off too much to care.

[yt]hndCkhSJmDw[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, in my defense I only listened to about 15 seconds of it.

I couldn't even make it 30 sec. into that song you just posted. 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRIjMVfk3Hg


Veil of Maya - It's Not Safe To Swim Today


----------



## Takun (Dec 16, 2009)

3/10 Fuck -core drums are shit.  They ruin any song they are in.  The melodic parts were repetitive and the chugga chuggas were generic.  The parts where they drums dropped back weren't terrible.


Only video I can find for this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ty9cpDWzJI

Oingo Boingo - Only a Lad


----------



## Stawks (Dec 16, 2009)

9/10

My favourite Oingo Boingo song. Had other interests - HE LIKED TO BURN THINGS!

[yt]TCCSBXJ75v4[/yt]


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 16, 2009)

The song wasn't bad at all 7/10

[yt]DMvcEmPMIvc[/yt]

The Game - Start From Scratch


----------



## Lemoncholic (Dec 16, 2009)

To be fair it's not the kind of song I'd turn off if somebody else was listening to it, but it's also not a song I could listen all the way through on my own will. 2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGTDRztaCCw

Regina Spektor - Fidelity


----------



## Gogledd (Dec 16, 2009)

It just... didn't change throughout. Not disagreeable, just repetitive. Sorry, just not my kind of stuff. Personal opinion and that. 4/10

John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 16, 2009)

6/10 ok but not brilliant for me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9k_HUq1Kd4

Oh and Valdyr, nice song choice, great song from a great album!


----------



## Hir (Dec 16, 2009)

I've never really got Hammerfall. 5/10

*Bathory* - *Baptized in Fire and Ice*


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 16, 2009)

5/10 Cant get into it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnLXr-xVvEY


----------



## Vintage (Dec 16, 2009)

7/10 I can deal with X Japan.

Gnarls Barkley - Run

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0MNfMUa9pc


----------



## Stawks (Dec 16, 2009)

Vintage said:


> 7/10 I can deal with X Japan.
> 
> Gnarls Barkley - Run
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0MNfMUa9pc



Your avatar is best <3

7/10

Cool vocals, and Danger Mouse is one of the coolest guys in music.

[yt]ijRh-Qpv2gM[/yt]


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 16, 2009)

haha cool video, 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoxciadqMrI


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 16, 2009)

6/10 


[yt]ovBn8pizZlg[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Dec 16, 2009)

4/10

[yt]szqncV6Uyng[/yt]


----------



## REDnico (Dec 16, 2009)

6/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpP-8tJ-9Js


----------



## Hir (Dec 16, 2009)

0/10

*God Is An Astronaut* - *Loss*


----------



## REDnico (Dec 16, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 0/10




D:


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 16, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 0/10
> 
> *God Is An Astronaut* - *Loss*



20/10

9 crimes - Damien rice + Lisa H.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Dec 16, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 0/10
> 
> *God Is An Astronaut* - *Loss*



I really like it! Not at the moment but it's something I could dig given the right moment 7/10

Natalie Imbruglia - Torn

EDIT: Crap I'm slow >.<


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 16, 2009)

1/10 Really not my kind of music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePsh...67C37B17&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=60


----------



## Hir (Dec 16, 2009)

2/10

*Jakob* - *Nice Day for an Earthquake*


----------



## Altamont (Dec 16, 2009)

8/10

I love post rock!

Fair to Midland
Orphan Anthem '86
Prog-Rock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0Qc_7lEkwA


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 16, 2009)

Not too bad, about a 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OEdMFAH0dM&feature=related

Suffocation - Effigy Of The Forgotten


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

1/10 I just cannot get into death metal. With the exception of Vader and Behemoth, it just doesn't appeal to me.

*Sunlight Ascending - Out Of This Place II 						*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 1/10 I just cannot get into death metal. With the exception of Vader and Behemoth, it just doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> *Sunlight Ascending - Out Of This Place II                         *



umm ill give it a 7/10 would be a good song to play oblivion with

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS_DzZjeHjU


----------



## Dass (Dec 17, 2009)

What the hell was that?
Uh... I can't think of an accurate number to describe that/10

[yt]fKKYhBYQ2yE[/yt]


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

A super mario world theme song re hash of konata's noises from lucky star
*
*


----------



## Plantar (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd say 8/10. The music was nice, positive and upbeat, and that dude's voice was pretty awesome. Only complaint I can say is that same riff went on through  almost the entire song, save for the bridge.

[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQe07ureqQk&feature=related]Uninvited - Alanis Morissette
[/URL]


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> would be a good song to play oblivion with


:-|

You're an idiot.

And what you posted wasn't even a song. Take your weeb videos away from this thread, please.

@Croc: 4/10

*Empyrium* - *Lover's Grief*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm really digging the music, but the vocals are a little weird for me. Still really good. 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5bjYhwJTiI

Spectral Lore - Through An Infinite Dreamscape


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

10/10 Fuck that was spectacular. I love ambient black metal. Thank you so much!

*Vinterriket - Gebirgshohenstille*


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 17, 2009)

10/10 Now that is awesome. I'm recommending this to my sis. I loved the vocalist, awesome scream. Alas I'm going to be a douche and break the ambient sequence.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prrwSME_QEc


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

This video contains content from Vevo, who has decided to block it in your country.

gee thanks YouTube. Do you have another link?


----------



## Dass (Dec 17, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> This video contains content from Vevo, who has decided to block it in your country.
> 
> gee thanks YouTube. Do you have another link?



I guess that would be why I can't get at my Tragically Hip videos anymore.


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh well unknown/10.

*Darkspace* -* Dark 3.11* 
The ambient is back.


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 17, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> This video contains content from Vevo, who has decided to block it in your country.
> 
> gee thanks YouTube. Do you have another link?



Sry, that's strange I guess it's a sign not to break the chain X3


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

I repeat:   						*Darkspace* -* Dark 3.11*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 17, 2009)

I need to get me some Darkspace, good stuff 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6ubQk3Hl2A

Celtic Frost - Obscured


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

This video contains content from WMG, who has decided to block it in your country.

FFFFFFFFFF- Something less mainstream, perhaps?


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brP_IiuGh0w

Hopefully that works....


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

'Fraid not.


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 17, 2009)

http://lala.com/z9al

Try that.


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to Lala.com. Music for international users will be available soon.


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well damn it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWQQaCpte4

Here's some Drudkh to tide you over.


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, I really enjoyed that. 9/10

*Absurd - Des Wotans Schwarzer Haufen
*Not ambient but meh.


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 17, 2009)

Drinking song no doubt or just something to blast away the sorrows of the day. 7/10 if I had a drink 10/10

here a remix :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOOQlh-QTrM


----------



## Dass (Dec 17, 2009)

1/10
Just not my style at all.
[yt]b3xSEWa7vh8&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 17, 2009)

Ugh, poprock not bad though 3/10

try this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFxFibVHy-w
for people that vevo let's see the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ04WbgI9rg


----------



## Dass (Dec 17, 2009)

3/10
Don't like the Foo Fighters
I wouldn't call Jet Black Stare pop rock. Primarily because wikipedia says hard rock, post-grunge, and southern rock (the latter being on other songs)

[yt]VNkJzyC4_90[/yt]


----------



## Gogledd (Dec 17, 2009)

Not over-complicated. Not too sure about the melodic content and lack of continued change, but quite nice nonetheless. 5/10

Tamacun - Rodrigo y Gabriela


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 17, 2009)

[yt]VNkJzyC4_90[/yt][/QUOTE]

The song above the lady on guitar has mad skills 8/10
as for this vid I actually liked 8/10

reminded me of Micheal Stipes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ04WbgI9rg


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 17, 2009)

??/10, god damn it.  "This video contains content from Vevo, who has decided to block it in your country."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aShv0yZ7L4Q


----------



## Altamont (Dec 17, 2009)

7/10 Catchy 

Ludo
Save Our City
Broken Bride EP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzotT7D7MX0


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 17, 2009)

7/10 cool song and video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSp53XsAOXE


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 17, 2009)

6/10 and now I reveal myself I'm a nerd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ntI4TkOvEU&feature=PlayList&p=BE6E28510365B789&index=5


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not my thing but it's alright.... 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Em5Qn_EU8

I <3 Bolt Thrower


----------



## Gogledd (Dec 18, 2009)

Tiny bit brash for my liking. 5/10

Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Hir (Dec 18, 2009)

Boring 4/10.

*Diablo Swing Orchestra* - *Heroines*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> :-|
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> And what you posted wasn't even a song. Take your weeb videos away from this thread, please.



aww ok it was considered a song by my friend


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 18, 2009)

6/10 that was ok but not brilliant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFW6IE0yWGs&feature=related


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

pretty epic 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSiuE54fl48&feature=channel

how do you embed videos btw?


----------



## Hir (Dec 18, 2009)

puertonico said:


> how do you embed videos btw?


[ yt ] youtube code [ /yt ]

It wouldn't be so bad if the vocals weren't so shit, I mean jeeesus. 3/10

*Summoning* - *Farewell*


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

couldn't hear the vocals, and the instruments sounded like generic black metal, 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4HgEkgF34E&feature=channel


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 18, 2009)

3/10 some of it sounded ok but alot was just a mess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uovl4J7QXYY


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

a soccer song? pretty badass 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb68WxGRIaQ


----------



## Hir (Dec 18, 2009)

puertonico said:


> sounded like generic black metal


Summoning

Sounds like generic black metal



WTF are you on?!

@Puertonico - 
                 This video is not available/10

[yt]aMzWysnhr5c[/yt]


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

^ thats fucking epic 11/10.

DarkNoctus, is black metal all you listen to?  post some variety man.

Toxic Holocaust-Nuke The Cross


----------



## Hir (Dec 18, 2009)

REDnico said:


> DarkNoctus, is black metal all you listen to?  post some variety man.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4MK9bJdclc


I've posted pure folk music, post-rock, ambient, electronic and various types of metal numerous times. What I posted just then wasn't even black metal. Where is that coming from, exactly?

The guys in the band you posted look like faggots (Apart from the Bathory shirt - kickass), the riff that goes throughout the song is boring and predictable and the vocals suck. Sorry but it's a 2/10.

*Morgan the bard - Galdralag*


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I've posted pure folk music, post-rock, ambient, electronic and various types of metal numerous times. What I posted just then wasn't even black metal. Where is that coming from, exactly?
> 
> The guys in the band you posted look like faggots (Apart from the Bathory shirt - kickass), the riff that goes throughout the song is boring and predictable and the vocals suck. Sorry but it's a 2/10.
> 
> *Morgan the bard - Galdralag*


sorry, im high on sleep deprivation >_>

pretty good 7/10

Reel Big Fish-Don't Start A Band

ska fuck yeah 8D


----------



## Shindo (Dec 18, 2009)

REDnico said:


> sorry, im high on sleep deprivation >_>
> 
> pretty good 7/10
> 
> ...



7/10 my principle's son is in that band, hah, small world

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ0NlQnyeFo


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

Shindo said:


> 7/10 my principle's son is in that band, hah, small world
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ0NlQnyeFo



lies.  if truth, GIVE ME AUTOGRAPH

instrumentation was meh, vocals sucked something big.  5/10

Mute Math-Typical


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 19, 2009)

Meh, the little guitar part in the begginning was alright, but I didn't like the rest 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl_3sNRgPug

Death - The Flesh and the Power it Holds.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Ignore this

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=57928


----------



## Hottigress (Dec 19, 2009)

Ace is a douchebag. *points and laughs*

"Hello"- by Evanescence


----------



## Shindo (Dec 19, 2009)

2/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ZhBAylbN4


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

4/10 okay but the audio quality is terrible so I can't say how good it really is.



Hottigress said:


> "Hello"- by Evanescence


 she has a great voice and that is what impresses me.

_*
LYRICS WARNING:*_ _He says fun words._
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGvd-C7bw8g[/yt]


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 19, 2009)

Shindo said:


> 2/10
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ZhBAylbN4


6/10 The lead looks like Ike barenholtz + 15/20 pounds

Sweet Tooth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qph3NVSXR4

(The first minute of the song is just like noises FYI)


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> 6/10 The lead looks like Ike barenholtz + 15/20 pounds
> 
> Sweet Tooth
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qph3NVSXR4


6/10 okay I guess I like MM but its not one of my favored by him.

CLICK MY LINK IN MY SIG THATS THE SONG YOU RATE.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 19, 2009)

3/10, im not a fan of the bloodhound gang

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28ESt3FnJ7I


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

Not too bad. 6.5/10

*Trollfest* - *Brakebein*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you for sound raping my ears. 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJPfSuxlPH8&feature=related

Conducting From the Grave - A Never Ending Search For Closure


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

Terrible. 2/10

*Coldworld - Hymn To Eternal Frost*


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 19, 2009)

5/10, cant really get into it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBGoGL6z0tQ&feature=related


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 19, 2009)

Guitars - Good
Vocals - Ewww...

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mpd7t4W-KPQ

Molotov Solution - The Harbinger


----------



## jake-thesnake (Dec 19, 2009)

Didn't really like it all that much, I'm a little picky with my music. 
4/10
Dis One?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1cRdVqqoPw


----------



## REDnico (Dec 19, 2009)

pretty good power metal, 8/10 EDIT THIS WAS FOR LIKE 3 POSTS AGO IM FUCKING SLOW

YES I KNOW IT'S SHIT AND I DON'T CARE


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

1/10 Like you expected any different.

*Mustan Kuun Lapset *-* Suruntuoja*


----------



## REDnico (Dec 19, 2009)

6/10

Kiss Me Deadly(Lita Ford Cover)-Reel Big Fish


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh man I couldn't even finish that song, the singing made me want to wash my mouth out with a shotgun. 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-63fTbHK_Ahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYBVVzY_YJE

I've been getting into Death alot lately.

BTW Jake your avatar is concentrated win.


----------



## Snack (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol. This reminds me of Cradle of Filth.
4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwcaK6KKlWg


----------



## REDnico (Dec 19, 2009)

Aphex Twin+Nine Inch Nails=<3 10/10

[spunge]-skanking song


----------



## Snack (Dec 19, 2009)

Holy mother of ska 7/1o



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXLYf5XBx7M


----------



## REDnico (Dec 19, 2009)

pretty ok 6/10

Declans Well-Oldzorz


----------



## Altamont (Dec 20, 2009)

Pretty Catchy. 7/10

East Hastings
Gospeed You! Black Emperor
F#A# (Infinity)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9USJgkruTw


----------



## jake-thesnake (Dec 20, 2009)

Definitely a good song. The intro was kind of boring but I really liked the slow tempo that it kept. 
The violins were were an excellent addition to this song. And it didn't really pick up until the end.
9/10


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

Altamont said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9USJgkruTw


Durr 6.5/10

What do you want from me?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmeKSU6JMHQ


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Durr 6.5/10
> 
> What do you want from me?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmeKSU6JMHQ



you, good sir, are win.  10/10

Mustard Plug-Skank By Numbers


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to kill it. 3/10

*God Is An Astronaut* - *Zodiac*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

I already heard that one D:< 6/10 (-1 for already hearing)

Some more "Division Bell" 4 u

High hopes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClBdZzn5dD8


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome, Nightwish did a cover of that. Original is better. 8/10.

*Infected Mushroom* - *Heavyweight*


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 20, 2009)

weird but cool, 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Laxuo5YAj70&feature=related


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 20, 2009)

Not very into it. 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vIbYGnssQw

Knights of the Abyss - Don't Feed the Heathens


----------



## jake-thesnake (Dec 20, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-63fTbHK_A
> 
> I've been getting into Death alot lately.
> 
> BTW Jake your avatar is concentrated win.



7/10
Thanks! It really is isn't it?


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 20, 2009)

REDnico said:


> Aphex Twin+Nine Inch Nails=<3 10/10
> 
> [spunge]-skanking song


 
Hell yeah, haven't heard [spunge] in a while, awesome band!

anyway @ lgnb
not too bad 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ndNjrD90a0


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

Sutitchi said:


> Hell yeah, haven't heard [spunge] in a while, awesome band!



FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Delta (Dec 20, 2009)

Sutitchi said:


> Hell yeah, haven't heard [spunge] in a while, awesome band!
> 
> anyway @ lgnb
> not too bad 6/10
> ...



Im not much of a punk fan after I stopped listening to Anti-Flag.

But for those who are 7/10? I dunno.

Jakokoyak - Dada Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eExsORYU9ZI


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

meh.  6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPo9ISQpzvM
that song sutichi posted has got me in a digimon movie soundtrack mood


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 20, 2009)

haha not bad 7/10

can anyone honestly not like this song  :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM29PW3sO9c


----------



## Dass (Dec 20, 2009)

I love how it says Sony "has decided to block it in your country" like they have a personal vendetta against Canada or something.
(sorry about my inability to rate)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAZUsCONjIQ


----------



## Lemoncholic (Dec 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> I love how it says Sony "has decided to block it in your country" like they have a personal vendetta against Canada or something.
> (sorry about my inability to rate)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAZUsCONjIQ



Also unable to rate this one, as vevo or something has a vendetta against MY country

However to the person who posted Reel big fish before that 10/10 hands down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDm8yugVasc


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

Lemoncholic said:


> However to the person who posted Reel big fish before that 10/10 hands down
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDm8yugVasc



I posted Reel Big Fish 

pretty good 8/10


Busdriver-Unemployed Black Astronaut


----------



## Lemoncholic (Dec 20, 2009)

REDnico said:


> I posted Reel Big Fish
> 
> pretty good 8/10
> 
> ...



That's pretty good, I didn't like where it was going at first but it gets kinda cool 7/10

Catch 22 - Keasbey Nights


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 20, 2009)

havent heard them before but its cool 7/10

some more reel big fish (2:15ish is the best part of the video  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ4S-UiNmzo


----------



## Lemoncholic (Dec 20, 2009)

Sutitchi said:


> havent heard them before but its cool 7/10
> 
> some more reel big fish (2:15ish is the best part of the video  )
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ4S-UiNmzo



Not as cool as sellout but I used to love this 8/10

Goldfinger - Superman


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't even need to click the link to know that it wins.  million/10

All That Remains-Chiron


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 20, 2009)

4/10, a bit too screamy for me

Steeleye span - Gaudete http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtqU3qb_7so


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

gewd, 7/10

Between The Buried And Me-Prequel To The Sequel


----------



## Delta (Dec 20, 2009)

It started out decent and the vocals just tore it down like a bulldozer to a mobile home, for me anyway.
3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAjhgWX8I8g

Breathe - Ben Kenney


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

pretty good, 7/10   (isn't that guy the incubus bassist?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psvCUWzecGo


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

I've never understood why Nirvana are so praised. 4/10

*Moonsorrow* - *Kivenkantaja*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 21, 2009)

Not too foul. 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKv6_BtYQH4

Liferuiner - Doug Burns to Death


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 21, 2009)

meh 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evOpQ6FMSck&feature=related


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 21, 2009)

8/10 He is a cat :O

Do you wanna?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Oy3nzfA3Qk


----------



## Stawks (Dec 21, 2009)

7/10

I didn't realize the members of Franz Ferdinand were so wonderfully awkward.

[yt]F10tP5HIpaA[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Dec 21, 2009)

10/10 Thats was insanely awesome.

REDnico: Yes he is, I got to meet when he came down to do a show here. Probably one of the coolest, down to earth people I've ever met. He's extremely tall as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujcYw2QTPzM 

You Know You Know - Mahavishnu Orchestra (All the solo's are improvised)


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 21, 2009)

Not bad, awesome musicians reminded me of Kansas at times. 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4&feature=PlayList&p=EE0B4E92A69A5421&index=17


----------



## Shindo (Dec 21, 2009)

aight but annoying when people always sing it 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcMGACqsg5A


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 21, 2009)

Hm I dont realy like that kind of erhm.. music. Oh well its still a nice song. 7/10

Earthbound time 8D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1QfIbLulf8


----------



## Hir (Dec 21, 2009)

1/10

*MÃ¥negarm* - *Delling*


----------



## REDnico (Dec 21, 2009)

that. was. win.  10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dlr90NLDp-0


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 21, 2009)

8/10, gregorian chants rule!

Loreena Mckennitt - highway man http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2CFM4ev-g8


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the music, nut the singing was kind of a turnoff... 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwsjt7G8DzU

Breaking Benjamin - Water


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

7/10 BB is awesome! But they kinda sound the same after awhile  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62F_y5tBRnw

Galveston19  - 'Free Your Heat,


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 22, 2009)

What the hell was that video?:lol:

anyway cool song 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSzKhkOHKMA


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

That was pretty cool! I wish the production was better though. 7/10

*Manegarm* - *Nattsjal*, *Dromsjal*


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome. That's my new ork killing song 9/10

Reuben- Cathy davey


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

It didn't progress through the song, it was just boring throughout it. Though I've heard a lot worse from this thread. 5/10.

*Covenant* - *Bringer Of The Sixth Sun*


----------



## Wreth (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, not really my kind of music 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQA1d0QQvf8&fmt=18


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

wow pendulum shocker 5/10

*God Is An Astronaut*- *Forever Lost*


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 22, 2009)

Just brilliant 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyNs7NldO-g


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

It's not bad. 5/10

*God Is an Astronaut* - *Remembrance Day* 
(you can tell I fucking love this band. Got a T-Shirt of them and seeing them live early next year!)


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 22, 2009)

nice good song 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bpusvRyyJI


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool. 7/10.

*Eluveitie* - *Omnos* *(Early Metal Version)*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 22, 2009)

Neato, I'm gonna have to get some of their stuff. 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCq5OCCWi8E

Morbid Angel - Where the Slime Live


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

I just cannot get into death metal at all. 4/10

*Midwinter* - *Northern March*


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

6/10 Not into black Metal, I like normal metal x3  Kick Start My Heart plz xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToAbuvGPwSg

Aya Kamiki w/ TAKUYA - ' W-B-X~W Boiled Extreme,


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 22, 2009)

cool, I Like Japanese Music (I love the language)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a84rbyZG398


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Not gonna rate? Cool, No rate for you either

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5Jh1ecm0uk

Crystal King - Ai wo torimodose !


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 22, 2009)

GrizzlyBearDan said:


> Not gonna rate? Cool, No rate for you either
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5Jh1ecm0uk
> 
> Crystal King - Ai wo torimodose !


 
woops, sorry bout that  
8/10

for the video you just posted 6/10, ok but its really poor sound quality which made it hard to get into the song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3wkEfchCtw


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

9/10 IRON MAIDEN!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTyw6cq86kY


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh my god the vocal the vocals. 2/10.

*Caspian - Of Foam and Wave*


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

5/10 not my kind of music.. seems like that new agey emo screamo kind of "I'm hurt on the inside hear my cries on the outside" kind of music... still.. yeah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo8hbA4OQQQ


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

GrizzlyBearDan said:


> 5/10 not my kind of music.. seems like that new agey emo screamo kind of "I'm hurt on the inside hear my cries on the outside" kind of music... still.. yeah


Shut up, you're only saying that because of the picture. I didn't choose the picture to be on there. Caspian are post-rock. It's instrumental, how can it be agey-screamo shit? You didn't even listen to it, did you? Fucktard.

1/10.

Something random I was shown: 
*Malice in Wonderland* - *Lucifer's Town*


----------



## Stawks (Dec 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *Malice in Wonderland* - *Lucifer's Town*



2/10

That was one of the most generic songs I've ever heard. I don't even think I hated it. I don't know how I felt. It was just boring. 

They Might Be Giants - The Statue Got Me High

Only place I could find this online, so...


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Stawks said:


> 2/10
> 
> That was one of the most generic songs I've ever heard. I don't even think I hated it. I don't know how I felt. It was just boring.
> 
> They Might Be Giants - The Statue Got Me High


lol I agree.

Your song - 2/10.

*Zuriaake* - *Afterimage of Autumn*


----------



## Lazarus905 (Dec 22, 2009)

I liked it, its different from what I usually listen to but I'm not one to turn down trying new music, unless of course its rap. Then no. But for this song, I'm going to have to say a solid 8/10. I don't really have any complaints against it. 

Now, lets see what I can dig up. Here we go: Crass Reality Asylum I must warn you though, its considered very taboo and offensive,  in fact so mush so that supposedly workers at the original packaging plant refused to handle the records for there 'blasphemous content'


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 22, 2009)

meh, 2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hd1QSARzSc


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 22, 2009)

Edit: posted too late ahh!

Person above, 6/10 not bad

Vangelis - Ask the mountains http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pnwf2P5Ve0


----------



## Shindo (Dec 22, 2009)

eh 6/10

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3166134 a song i made!


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

8/10.

*Wolves In The Throne Room* - *Ex Cathedra*

Also, could your avatar be any fucking cuter? I swear to god it makes me :3.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 22, 2009)

ok, but im not a fan that kind of music 4/10

I couldnt find this song on you tube so i've had to use myspace. 
go here http://www.myspace.com/daemonhatfield and listen to the song "Cubicle" (you have to scroll down the songs to about half way)


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll be honest, I expected a lot worse. 5/10

*Sun Of The Blind* - *Cursed Universe*


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 23, 2009)

intrasting never heard that grupe 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_2nf65BdXM | Daniel Merriweather - Cahnge


----------



## Snack (Dec 23, 2009)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4IVAPj1nC4


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 23, 2009)

not too bad 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GFie1MaPXc


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Very cheesy and strangely familiar. 6/10

*Shape of Despair - **Angels of Distress*


----------



## Valnyr (Dec 23, 2009)

5/10

Way too friggin dark

Here is some real metal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viaVdZz-_i4


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 23, 2009)

6/10 good... but THIS IS REAL METAL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0Y2g3zOzZM


----------



## Valnyr (Dec 23, 2009)

definatly good 7/10

But Motly crue has nothing on IRON MAIDEN!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8-eeQBiRac


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

2/10 I've never got Iron Maiden at all.

*Empyrium* - *The Sad Song Of The Wind*


----------



## Snack (Dec 23, 2009)

7/10 I rike slower songs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcHjAUhtSrk


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 23, 2009)

I didnt like the vocals 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtcVPy488YQ


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

I didn't like the vocals either. 5/10.

*DarkNoctus - Time*

THAT'S RIGHT ONE OF MY FOLK SONGS


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 23, 2009)

That was really good 8/10

This is the last song i will post for a few days (im going on a short break over xmas)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh8aSD_DM_A&feature=related


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 23, 2009)

wow, ff type stuff try this 8/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK1bi4emEkk&feature=related


----------



## REDnico (Dec 23, 2009)

^_^ 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONKHFIUlrkU


----------



## Shindo (Dec 23, 2009)

tis aight 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6fpkJFBTfY


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 24, 2009)

4/10 I didn't like it quite as much as I thought I would.. kinda poppy in my opinion (oh gosh!my opinion quick hide your children and wives i have an original thought!!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAv2C-G4CL8


----------



## Spectre203 (Dec 24, 2009)

3/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKmkyyAWCEs


----------



## Keyox (Dec 28, 2009)

I couldn't even listen to it all D:  2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHQdHxq4S5s


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome choice, very rare 10/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEZ_vhgUfGo


----------



## LFKhael (Dec 29, 2009)

4/10, nice way to learn that I'm not too much of a fan of them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtkuPwZJHtc


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 29, 2009)

5/10 I like Modest Mouse, but I didnt really feel it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY0xwRIGOdc


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 29, 2009)

I loved it up beat happy that guy put his heart in that :3 10/10

now for depression
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj4RRGq8jNQ&feature=fvw


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 29, 2009)

double post madness XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj4RRGq8jNQ&feature=fvw


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 29, 2009)

9/10. Didn't think I would like it but I did. 

Now for something to get your adrenaline going. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0Y2g3zOzZMhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPgKFySmbrw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPgKFySmbrw


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 29, 2009)

love it 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jACrmwTsi08&feature=PlayList&p=2C2C62E7DE769960&index=3


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

6/10

*Eluveitie* - *Thousandfold*


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

The Celtic in me just had an orgasm. 9/10

Clap Your Hands - Pale Young Gentlemen
It's where I got my sig from.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 29, 2009)

not too bad 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29Rh...BDC3118A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=21


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

Catchy as fuck. 7/10.

*Depressed Mode - The Scent
*(The name is terrible I know)


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 29, 2009)

ok but a bit slow paced for me 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpnXBVcMdBw


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 29, 2009)

5/10 it was good yes  But, I'm not a fan of "cookie monster" vocals 

Fave show >_>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzTFHMbRLcw


----------



## Shindo (Dec 29, 2009)

ive heard worse music from japan 4/10

good japanese music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozn-w2qX0P0


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 29, 2009)

pft 5/10 it's ok, but again, it's just not my type.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFFtHQNfqIY


----------



## Taxtm (Dec 30, 2009)

GrizzlyBearDan said:


> pft 5/10 it's ok, but again, it's just not my type.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFFtHQNfqIY


I had my doubts when I saw the title of the song, thinking that it sounded a bit cliche and I wasn't gonna care much for it, but then the beat picked up, and I started listening to the actual song, and I gotta say, I'm plesantly surprised. The melody's kickass! I just wish, like with all other music in Japanese that I listen to, that I could understand what they were saying. Still though, I like a lot of music in foreign languages, so it wasn't a big deal at all. A really good song! I definately have to fave it now for later listening. :grin: I give an 8/10 


My submission: Lapis Philosophorum

(Yeah, I know, it's from a TV show soundtrack. What can I say? I listen to a LOT of soundtrack music.)


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Dec 30, 2009)

3.5/5
not a fan of soundtrack music, but it was good for soundtrack music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi1qCrlbqIY
Listen to the lyrics, it's quite good IMO


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 30, 2009)

7/10 its good but definatly mot my taste in music

[yt]vyQljhachyA[/yt] 
Spineshank is my Crack


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Dec 30, 2009)

6/10-I like the instrumentals plenty, but the singing is the opposite of what I like. sorry. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YaV3fcxLEk
This might be one of my favorite songs of all time. The lyrics tell an all-too-familiar story, and I know how stereotypical that sounds. I've had my own breaks with reality, and goddamn if the first half of it doesn't describe what that feels like well.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 30, 2009)

not my kind of music 3/10 for me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnD2maKnVBA


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 30, 2009)

8/10 I need to listen to Opeth more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tblile4_Q4I

Death - The Flesh and the Power it Holds


----------



## Hir (Dec 30, 2009)

8/10.

*Wolfchant - A Pagan Storm*


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 30, 2009)

That was very good...up until the clean vocals at the end, kind of ruined an otherwise great song. I'll give it an 8/10 just because everything else was amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcywPUrE9sE

Fear Factory - Scapegoat


----------



## Hir (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah I totally agree with the clean vocals, they're hideous.

Your song: 4/10, not for me thanks.

IDK if I've posted this before, but either way it deserves another posting.
*Wolves in the Throne Room - Vastness and Sorrow (Part 1)
* *Wolves in the Throne Room - Vastness and Sorrow (Part 2)
**Looks at the avatar of the person who uploaded it* Oh hey you.


----------



## Goldstar78i (Dec 31, 2009)

6/10.  Black metal isn't my thing at all, but I did in fact sit through the whole song.  It wasn't bad.    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTvAOXDm8K8&fmt=18


----------



## Hir (Dec 31, 2009)

I love Vader. 9/10.

*Fairyland* - *Fight for Your King*


----------



## Goldstar78i (Dec 31, 2009)

7/10.  It was like Dragonforce but good.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ChwHu3iiyc&fmt=18


----------



## Hir (Dec 31, 2009)

I liked it, but I feel the vocals felt too...electronic. Good though. 7/10.

*Moonsorrow* - *Aurinko ja Kuu*


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice. 8.5/10

Funeral Diner - Two Houses
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhRuFIL4Vx8


----------



## Hir (Dec 31, 2009)

Certainly better than any other screamo stuff I've seen. 6/10. Reminds me a bit of Rosetta. Speaking of Rosetta...

*Rosetta* - *Wake*


----------



## Stawks (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah. NOT LISTENING TO NINE MINUTES OF THAT. Have a 10/10 and some Minor Threat.

[yt]iaOzbsv2ZB0[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jan 1, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Yeah. NOT LISTENING TO NINE MINUTES OF THAT.


What's that meant to mean?

I'll repost and wait for someone to listen to it.

*[yt]Oc3QnyGQMc8[/yt]*



(I just found this band. They are RIDICULOUSLY good.)
(BTW your song: 5/10, it was okay.)


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 1, 2010)

That was pretty much amazing.  At first I was like "they better not ruin this with growling."  And then they didn't growl, much to my relief.  Awesome.  9/10.  

Now for something different
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twz6jxr7_eY


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting 8/10

Freudstein Welcome to the Old Forest


----------



## Seas (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, I like this kind of music, and the theme and the style make an interesting mixture.
9.2/10 (video not rated just the music itself)

Delerium - Serenity


----------



## Sutitchi (Jan 2, 2010)

that was pretty cool 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ykq7fMyUrPU


----------



## Hir (Jan 3, 2010)

6/10.

*Mustan Kuun Lapset - On Aika Itsekin Lohduton*


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)

9/10

Sheer wow. Not a fan of the death-growl vocals thing, but the rest is God-like. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtPDm2kaj1c


----------



## Hir (Jan 3, 2010)

5/10, it was okay, but it seemed a bit bland and lifeless to me.

*Orphaned Land* - *Ocean Land (The Revelation*)


----------



## Altamont (Jan 3, 2010)

7/10

I really liked the music and the singing, but i've never been much for the gutteral vocals myself.

Here's a classic:

Tool
Rosetta Stoned

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIJAfbiRX7s


----------



## Hir (Jan 3, 2010)

9/10 I really enjoyed that.

*Chickenhawk* - *I hate this, **do you like it?*


----------



## Altamont (Jan 3, 2010)

8/10

Entertaining 

Clint Mansell
The Last Man
The Fountain OST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUgC6215Gko


----------



## Hir (Jan 3, 2010)

Quite nice. 7/10. It reminded me of:

*Tarja Turunen - Oasis*


----------



## Altamont (Jan 3, 2010)

9/10

Loved it!

The Cure
Homesick (Live)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDs-I48fYwE


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 3, 2010)

Good song. Brings back a lot of memories, mostly of getting high behind the high school bleachers with my friend while swearing we'd never grow up to be like our parents or teachers... now I'm all sad. 

10/10

God Thinks - Voltaire


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 3, 2010)

Eh, not really a fan.. 4/10

http://www.videocure.com/video/20879.html

DarknNoctus, hopefully this works


----------



## Hir (Jan 3, 2010)

8/10, I loved the vocals imparticularly.

*Novembers Doom* - *Autumn Reflection*


----------



## Nebuk (Jan 4, 2010)

5.5/10

100 Suns - 30 Seconds to Mars

Or anything on their new album.


----------



## Hir (Jan 4, 2010)

5/10

*Velvet Cacoon* - *Laudanum*


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

7/10 its a bit slow but sounds good
Choking Victim-500 channels 
good old fasion Ska Punk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIOsw2wK4os


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

I've heard better. Heard worse. It's the vocals that just don't grab me, but the music's rad.

6/10

Oh and, uh

Explosions in the Sky - What Do You Go Home To?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd8NntItlio


----------



## Hir (Jan 4, 2010)

10/10 Explosions In The Sky <3

*Sleepmakeswaves - What We Cannot Speak Of Must Be Passed Over In Silence*


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

8/10 pretty nice, you have to be patient with it though. sounds awesome 
Anti-Heros - Young Loner 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBHrrwFMqSM


----------



## Hir (Jan 4, 2010)

6/10

*Ride* - *Unfamiliar*


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

8/10 i like the intro, the first minute reminds me of tool
Minor Threat - guilty of being white 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0tzZ__Z5Qw


----------



## Stawks (Jan 4, 2010)

10/10

GUILTY! OF! BEING RIGHT! ... wait what? WHITE!

[yt]6lJnRXK92MY[/yt]edit


----------



## Altamont (Jan 4, 2010)

6/10

Um...that was cool I guess...

Fair to Midland
When the Bough Breaks+Quince
Inter.funda.stifle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-3-t1Ypayo


----------



## Stawks (Jan 4, 2010)

lol. You posted in the same minute that I did. You could have at least made it less obvious that you had no intention of listening to my song. Jerk.

7/10

Meh. Sounds like someone put words to a post-rock song, which offends me as a huge faggot.

[yt]KdVHA5iulUo[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Jan 4, 2010)

Stawks said:


> You posted in the same minute that I did. You could have at least made it less obvious that you had no intention of listening to my song. Jerk.
> 
> [yt]KdVHA5iulUo[/yt]


 
Hey, to be fair, I _did_ listen to the song, i just had to go back and edit it later.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 4, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Hey, to be fair, I _did_ listen to the song, i just had to go back and edit it later.



When you edit a post, it says so. Nice try though.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

8/10 ive heard that before, i forget where. i like the guys voice
Reagan Youth - New Aryan (this is an ANTI-nazi anti-kkk band)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHJZlv5lc3A


----------



## Nebuk (Jan 5, 2010)

7/10
I was rather surprised. I was expecting total crap but that track was pretty good.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2858477/


----------



## LFKhael (Jan 5, 2010)

5/10 Not something I care for, but I won't call it crap.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tNeCLEhW5U


----------



## Stawks (Jan 5, 2010)

7/10

I'm not sure what I just heard but I enjoyed it.

[yt]bRLCSxSR39s[/yt]


----------



## Sabre (Jan 5, 2010)

9/10 

Pretty cool. Reminds me of Canada...for some reason. 

Edit: I'm sad now that it's over. Again, again! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdos1RlfFPs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW6sVdi0XFU&feature=related
I Won't See You Tonight Parts 1 & 2 by Avenged Sevenfold

I know it says rate the song, (singular) but I figured the two go together, so eh.


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 5, 2010)

I hate Avenged Sevenfold... 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0viy-IXQ_54

Massacre - Chamber of Ages


----------



## LFKhael (Jan 5, 2010)

8/10 I liked it, but I think it'd be better without lyrics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ulxOvGHZFU


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 5, 2010)

Eh. 5/10 Liked some parts but it was too repetitive for my tastes. This coming from one who listens to Daft Punk. And some parts were downright annoying.

Diablo Swing Orchestra - Balrog Boogie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad-l54T_kYY


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 5, 2010)

That was pretty gross to listen to. 1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2Q1tlXEWOA

Carnifex - Hell Chose Me


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2010)

4/10

*Zonaria - Contra Mundum*


----------



## Vintage (Jan 5, 2010)

6/10. hey, i like the melodic parts.

joe hisaishi - the sixth station (live)


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 5, 2010)

7/10, not really my style but it sounded great, i like the piano a 1:47 on.
Choking victim - Born To Die 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsRLdzAmeY8


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2010)

3/10

*Arckanum* - *Gava Fran Trulen*


----------



## Altamont (Jan 5, 2010)

5/10

Eh, not really my type of music.

A Perfect circle
The Package
Thirteenth Step

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLB0srsOtfw


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 5, 2010)

eh i never really like a perfect circle 5/10
7 seconds - Young until i die
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2LupsLlx1M


----------



## Sutitchi (Jan 6, 2010)

not too bad 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42tNzEhS3hU


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 6, 2010)

Eh, it's alright. 7/10

<3 this song


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 6, 2010)

That was bad, and you should feel bad. 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FofUri-m-lQ

<3


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

The title of the song was probably how you were born. 2/10

*Elffor* - *Dark Orchestral Hate*


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 6, 2010)

11/10!! thats some oldschool death metal
Conflict-Increase The Pressure
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cewIvSqaC6I


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 6, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> 11/10!! thats some oldschool death metal
> Conflict-Increase The Pressure
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cewIvSqaC6I



woops we posted at the same time i give your a 5/10, its ok. to slow for me and the volcals are decent 
Conflict-Increase The Pressure
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cewIvSqaC6I


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> woops we posted at the same time


No we didn't.

My post:  			 			
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 			Today, 08:14 PM
Your post:  			 			
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 			Today, 08:23 PM

Rate my song please, and we'll continue.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> No we didn't.
> 
> My post:
> 
> ...



5 or 6 /10 the volcals weren't the best but i like the sound, bit slow though
Conflict-Increase The Pressure
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cewIvSqaC6I


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 6, 2010)

Just can't get into it. 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMLkikRZJN4

Obituary - Chopped in Half


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

The title is what I did to the song when I got it. 2/10

*Joy Wants Eternity - Yet Onward We Marched*


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> The title is what I did to the song when I got it. 2/10
> 
> *Joy Wants Eternity - Yet Onward We Marched*


I got bored after a minute.

3/10

Foxy Shazam!-A French Passion of Animality Opera


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh god 1/10.

*Satan's Almighty Penis - Befouling The Heart Of Deities*


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 6, 2010)

Not bad, I'll give it a 7/10.

Now, how bout' some Venom?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE--ehEUg5I&feature=related


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay. 7/10.

*Emperor* - *With Strength I Burn*


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 6, 2010)

9/10, nice great volcals but its like almost 9 minutes long 
The casualties - criminal class 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAiNry7GLIo


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> but its like almost 9 minutes long


How is this a bad thing exactly?

Your song...weird. It's as if they can't decide what style to stick with, particularly vocals. 6/10.

*Draconian* - *She Dies*


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 6, 2010)

5/10, its to slow for me
Winds Of Plague - A Cold Day In Hell/Anthems Of Apocalypse
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=F6259642F494F434&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&v=DL3opp2-DqE


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

It was great until the vocals, after that it was just awful metalcore mix and match. 4/10.

*Avathar* - *Under the Shadow*


----------



## Stawks (Jan 6, 2010)

4/10

I hate the whiny growly vocals, and the drumming was embarrassing. The parts that I didn't hate were boring, but bearable.

[yt]htQX4R9yHWc[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 7, 2010)

No, just no. 2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVJxCLcU6Wc&feature=related

Dying Fetus - Homicidal Retribution


----------



## Stawks (Jan 7, 2010)

0/10

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

At least I couldn't understand the lyrics.

[yt]9e5cqe_JE0Q[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lemmy needs to stop sucking at singing. 1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLlCJllefYw

Man Must Die - Kill It, Skin It, Wear It


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 7, 2010)

Lead singer needs to learn HOW to sing. 6/10

[yt]XwYT-3R_icA[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Jan 7, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> No, just no. 2/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVJxCLcU6Wc&feature=related
> 
> Dying Fetus - Homicidal Retribution



You just no'd Embryonic.  D:<


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEx7pkmFc6s


Oh and that Dropkip Murphy's is like a 7/10.  They always make me want to go to a good bar... but this is Iowa.  ;A;


----------



## Hir (Jan 7, 2010)

It was okay. 6/10

*Dreams Of Sanity - **Komodia IV (The Ending*)


----------



## Sutitchi (Jan 7, 2010)

that was quite good 7/10

Ive only just found out about his band..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVGumzp7VzE&feature=related


----------



## Hir (Jan 7, 2010)

I feel like I've heard a million songs like it before.

*Asguard - In Two Time*


----------



## Takun (Jan 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I feel like I've heard a million songs like it before.
> 
> *Asguard - In Two Time*



I'll rate when there is a working link D:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEgX64n3T7g

Hell yeah Heligoland.


----------



## Hir (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol wtf happened to that link?

I'll post again.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn39EmWu5Qk

PS Your song: 4/10


----------



## Barak (Jan 7, 2010)

3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdDbZv0pofE


----------



## Stawks (Jan 7, 2010)

8/10

Funky.

[yt]DFM140rju4k[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Jan 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Lol wtf happened to that link?
> 
> I'll post again.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn39EmWu5Qk
> ...




Man I give up.  How do you hate on Massive Attack.  Werd.  :c


----------



## Hir (Jan 7, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Man I give up.  How do you hate on Massive Attack.  Werd.  :c


I'm a strange boy, Takumi_L. :c

@Stawks: 4/10.

*Trollech* - *Ve Stinu Starych Dubu*
(warning, one of the worst black metal videos of all time. Good song though.)


----------



## X (Jan 7, 2010)

4.2/10  not really into black metal.

Scar Symmetry - 2012 Demise of the 5th sun


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really like that. 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irQ79F8oOIg&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB4J9p1cCXQ

Some delicious tech-death.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 8, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> I really like that. 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irQ79F8oOIg&feature=related
> 
> Some delicious tech-death.



8/10 

I am a sucker for guitars that sound like Nintendos (Necrophagist, Brian Drill)

[yt]X5TtW5kPXis[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Jan 8, 2010)

4/10

Boring, but campy enough that I didn't hate the whole thing.

[yt]pT2aLJmS_48[/yt]


----------



## Sutitchi (Jan 8, 2010)

6/10 I've been meaning to buy that film because Yoshiki from X Japan does some of the music in it I think.

Anyway heres some X Japan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8i1lm7FZNU&feature=related


----------



## Hir (Jan 8, 2010)

EDIT: Ninja'd. Luckilly I've heard this before. 4/10

*Mustan Kuun Lapset - Morfiinisiivet*


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 9, 2010)

9/10 That was awesome! Oh man. I have to know this band now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_KD2x1LaPc

The Legend of Zelda's "Gerudo Valley" Theme arranged for metal guitar.


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 9, 2010)

Not bad, a 6/10 i'd say.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDoGiKHw5rk

Possessed - The Exorcist


----------



## Hir (Jan 9, 2010)

6/10

*Agalloch - Our Fortress is Burning... II - Bloodbirds*


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 9, 2010)

Agalloch! 

Aww, youtube won't work.


----------



## Hir (Jan 9, 2010)

Try again.

*Agalloch - Our Fortress is Burning... II - Bloodbirds*


----------



## Altamont (Jan 10, 2010)

9/10

Absoultely excellent; I loved it!

Duncan Sheik
It's Better to Be Dead
Whisper House

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqRu6TvosPY


----------



## Hir (Jan 10, 2010)

6/10.

*King Crimson* - *21st Century Schizoid Man*


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't even need to click it, 9/10. Love the ELP version, too.

Marduk, Echoes from the Past

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2L25UuoDQw

*


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

7/10.

*Empyrium - The Ensemble of Silence*
(This is probably my favourite song of all time, by the way)


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not bad, a little too drawn out for me though... 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzbayN4cD0g&feature=related'

In Flames - Biosphere


----------



## Stawks (Jan 11, 2010)

7/10

Hah, I sorta liked it. The vocals weren't very good but the guitar was sweet. The drums sound like EVERY OTHER METAL DRUM TRACK EVER but I guess that sort of fits.

[yt]tl1_RtklXpY[/yt]


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 11, 2010)

4/10
Usually I like the Foo fighters but this song just irritates me.
[yt]5bfseWNmlds[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Jan 11, 2010)

9/10

Passion Pit are really excellent 

[yt]SEOGFaajLtE[/yt]


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 11, 2010)

8/10 
Awesome 

[yt]_KCg_QEHtkY[/yt]


----------



## Krallis (Jan 11, 2010)

7/10 Its pretty decent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsqFqaBNqkc&feature=channel


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Heard this before. 3/10.

*Forest Silence* - *Bringer Of Storm*


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not bad, like how it was atmospheric yet still heavy. 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_OaHfOzMpE&feature=related


Thanatos - Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Stawks (Jan 11, 2010)

4/10

God bored. What the hell is with those lyrics? Kids today.

[yt]XIEp0h8-_5s[/yt]

Song's not that great, but Jason Schwartzman


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 11, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 4/10
> 
> God bored. What the hell is with those lyrics? Kids today.
> 
> ...


 
That album came out in 1990 brah.

And yes, that song wasn't that great. 3/10

This, on the other hand....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euHMldrw4fw&feature=related


----------



## Stawks (Jan 11, 2010)

2/10

Drummer needs to take lessons.

From this guy.

[yt]oUbGLVvfB7Y[/yt]


----------



## Krallis (Jan 11, 2010)

8/10

Pretty decent although the bad sound quality doenst do it justice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovuu52hCHqo&feature=fvw

One of my favourite rock tracks.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 11, 2010)

Krallis said:


> 8/10
> 
> Pretty decent although the bad sound quality doenst do it justice.



What bad sound quality? IMO this version is much better than the studio track, which is awesome and all. The Who were meant to be enjoyed live.

6/10

Ah, generic 80's hair metal... This song wishes it was Metal Health. BANG YOUR HEAD!

[yt]CGOxi7U-sNw[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Not my taste, but not bad. 5/10.

*Uaral - Depression*
(Yes I am aware the vocalist SLAUGHTERS this song, but the instrumentation is worth it.)


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 12, 2010)

6/10 

[yt]AFxJuQw8aas[/yt]


----------



## Sutitchi (Jan 12, 2010)

not my kind of music but not too bad 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3wkEfchCtw


----------



## Nebuk (Jan 12, 2010)

It's not really my thing but I have to admit it is an excellent song, 7.5/10
[yt]j8dMw3v5Q8M[/yt]
This Time (Klaas Remix) - DJ Antoine


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm strangely enjoying this. 8/10

*God Is An Astronaut* - *Tempus Horizon*


----------



## X (Jan 12, 2010)

6.5/10

Scar Symmetry - Seeds Of Rebellion


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

wow it didn't post here ^ I liked this 20/10 awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7KDOAj4Xo


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

8.5/10
i love banjos, and the video was pretty cool.
its definitely different.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OsOzrApkvA
dont just listen to the first 10 seconds. you have to hear the whole song.
plus if you pay attention, the video is hilarious


----------



## Hir (Jan 13, 2010)

Earache/10.

*Empty* - *Anathema*


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

9/10
ive never heard of them, pretty good


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0oyCXSd02U
i think the video is boring though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zszz5KsmSz8

I LOVE GUITAR AND I'M NOT GOING TO SPREE FOR IT.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

"This video contains content from Sony Music Entertainment, who has decided to block it in your country."


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> "This video contains content from Sony Music Entertainment, who has decided to block it in your country."


Then change your country in youtube, or I'll try to send another video with the same thing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zjs5yS8MLo
If this also fail, search it as it's a song of success, although I can't imagine a person like you try to put effort in something said by a complete stranger.

Bullet for my valentine - Tears don't fall


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

10/10 didnt even have to listen to it ;p

lol do you realize HOW MUCH EFFORT it would take for me to change my country?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXoyC2-6MzQ


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> 10/10 didnt even have to listen to it ;p
> 
> lol do you realize HOW MUCH EFFORT it would take for me to change my country?
> 
> ...


9/10
Sounds very cool and it now gets into my favorite list.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3voawEb6Xgw
Yes chopsicles


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

got the same message as last time, even after changing my country twice
im pretty sure my IP address gives away my real country


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> got the same message as last time, even after changing my country twice
> im pretty sure my IP address gives away my real country



Should I upload it to nicovideo?
Just put a random number or wait for someone who is from a country that can view those videos.
Also, which country are you from?
Excuse you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDOYN-6gdRE


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Should I upload it to nicovideo?
> Just put a random number or wait for someone who is from a country that can view those videos.
> Also, which country are you from?
> Excuse you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDOYN-6gdRE



57439574/10
i love rap thats not serious in any way shape or form

this is more epic than is possible to explain hahaha

hmm, maybe we should post the artist and song along with our links, just in case this keeps happening. and im in the united states.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhYwTeRHNlw
After the Burial - Berzerker


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

8.5/10
Pretty nice.
Can't hear music in the united states?
That's really awkward, as I am anot in the united states or any closer to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTAAsCNK7RA
Ok Go - Here It Goes Again


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> 8.5/10
> Pretty nice.
> Can't hear music in the united states?
> That's really awkward, as I am anot in the united states or any closer to it.
> ...



sony just hates the US i guess. the last 2 links have worked fine, it was just the first 2 that gave me that message. i dont understand why, but whatever.


9/10
any song that gets me to bob my head a little or tap my foot to the beat automatically gets a high score. plus i liked the video.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t53jfAz298g
HORSE the Band - Softer Sounds


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

6/10
Didn't like it very much, it sounds like DOS or 8bit or something.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZBQMJlVXyc
I sent it a few times in these forums, but this can't be old.
Pendulum - Propane Nightmares

Another thing I would like to add for fun, although it is not a real song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8grov_sH6W0


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

you rock 5/10

try mine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR4y1AvhzqU


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

yea they use a lot of 8bit synths, they have a few songs that have parts that sound like they belong in an old school NES game. i love it hahah


9.5/10
very nice.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnfh1wTPH7A
Born of Osiris - Bow Down

EDIT: this was to the last song Arr posted



Skywolfe said:


> try mine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR4y1AvhzqU



8.5/10


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

Skywolfe said:


> you rock 5/10
> 
> try mine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR4y1AvhzqU



Nice, but I am almost completly out of songs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu9xx5Ri278
S - E O T T

Back out!


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Nice, but I am almost completly out of songs.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu9xx5Ri278
> S - E O T T
> 
> Back out!



omg i havent heard this song in years!
10/10

just use the last link i posted.


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

10/10 gotta love ya now try this


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBM2iGXrshU


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Skywolfe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBM2iGXrshU



9.5/10
i love overuse of harmonics
plus serj is always so coked up hes always hilarious and so full of energy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H731SduB9E
36 Crazyfists - The All Night Lights


----------



## Hir (Jan 13, 2010)

2/10.

*Devin Townsend - Deadhead*


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

10/10
still listening to it, but i already know the scores not going down any.
im a sucker for melodic guitar work.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1FkbvGl-IU
In Flames - Take This Life


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 13, 2010)

No bad. 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFqHyCoypfM


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

gonna have two \http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTAud5O7Qqk


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 13, 2010)

6/10  Decent, sounds like he's yelling almost the entire time.  Melody wasn't bad. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjUoRSIPjNA

^^^ Ocean - Slightly Stoopid


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 13, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> 6/10  Decent, sounds like he's yelling almost the entire time.  Melody wasn't bad.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjUoRSIPjNA
> ...



6/10. I've heard this before. I know more stoners than I care to. It's not a bad song but it's not for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8KxptJSzVc

That1Guy - "The Moon Is Disgusting"


----------



## Takun (Jan 13, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> 6/10. I've heard this before. I know more stoners than I care to. It's not a bad song but it's not for me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8KxptJSzVc
> 
> That1Guy - "The Moon Is Disgusting"



9/10.  Really cool stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmiSeIRNuY8

The end is my favorite.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 13, 2010)

8/10, reminds me of pink floyd
Millencolin - Story Of My Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctShSW7OUos&feature=related


----------



## Altamont (Jan 13, 2010)

8/10

Pretty good.

Puscifer
The Humbling River
C is for (Please Insert Sophomoric Genitalia Reference HERE)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkxdXj7PxRU


----------



## Stawks (Jan 14, 2010)

8/10

Dude, I liked it. And I'm a bitter old man, so, that's saying something. GJ.

[yt]lyJeC99QO8A[/yt]

Jonathan Coulton - Baby Got Back


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 14, 2010)

8/10, nice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoMYU_nOGNg

Yves Larock - Rise Up

Nostalgic but gets deleted every week.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

Definately not for me. 3/10

*Estatic Fear - Chapter I*


----------



## Altamont (Jan 14, 2010)

10/10

You may have just gotten me hooked DarkNoctus.

Now I wonder how well this will be recieved...

Spring Awakening
The Bitch of Living

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JCoA92y24A


----------



## Stawks (Jan 15, 2010)

9/10

That was _awesome_ what was it

[yt]_ehqSdPMy-4[/yt]

Sound quality is weird, but whatever...


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

5/10
I wont be cruel cause it just isnt my style so the 5 is there cause
I wouldnt be rating it as someone who enjoys that music.

On the other hand the person bellow me can find out why and what kind of
music i listen to, It should become abundantly clear as to why i like the music
even if you yourself arnt an immediate fan you will know why i am.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2hL32fDs6c&feature=related


----------



## Hir (Jan 15, 2010)

Something about it rubs me in the wrong way, can't put my finger on it though. 4/10

*The Angelic Process - The Promise Of Snakes                         
*


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

9/10, Weighing Souls with Sand is great.

Uh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g09pZ7L40-A

Behemoth - Modern Iconoclasts


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

6/10
I like heavy metal, but that song is just too basic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHTNgJftbLA

Try this on for size, possibly the best Iron Maiden song ever made.
Fear of the Dark


----------



## Stawks (Jan 16, 2010)

9/10

Awesome. What the hell happened, metal? You used to be cool, man. WTF is this dying foetus double-pedal bullshit you forced me to grow up with. 

[yt]nNXJBXBoiN0[/yt]


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 16, 2010)

IGGy POP I can only give you The Who
10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9XbBRDSnVY


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 16, 2010)

or that can beat all

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDE1uEw7xNI


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 16, 2010)

and more 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPhnOKmhbBw


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

I give 7/10
I give you Poison
Talk Dirty to Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 16, 2010)

still tired try it rocked http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4XskfT6vNY&feature=channel


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M  thats 10/10


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

about 6/10 for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4XskfT6vNY&feature=channel
try on 
Antisocial by Trust
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrU-4H_FXhMhttp://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=antisocial+trust&search_type=&aq=1&oq=antisocial


----------



## Stawks (Jan 16, 2010)

6/10

S'ok.

[yt]KniCoepfBWE[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 16, 2010)

7/10 Vocals were a bit annoying, but not bad.

Zombie Ritual - Death
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBfiN849Utc


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

6/10
Guitar was nice, but it sounded like the singer had taken novacaine then tried to sing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KahLnmHGh6g
Sum 41 Subject to Change


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 17, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> 6/10
> Guitar was nice, but it sounded like the singer had taken novacaine then tried to sing.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KahLnmHGh6g
> *Sum 41* Subject to Change


 
FFFFFFFFFF-

0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr9HxC1ooH8


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2010)

7.5.  I found it a bit boring.  Nice layers in it. Well done vocals.  Nice solo.  Just wasn't super interested I guess.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BdbROYNF8Y

Bomb the Music Industry - Can I Pay My Rent In Fun


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 17, 2010)

8/10
Vocals hurt the ears a bit but I like the song overall.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KahLnmHGh6g
Kryptonite


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 17, 2010)

7/10
Pretty good.

[yt]_25bsKcXw5o[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Jan 17, 2010)

5/10

It was catchy... I don't really know if I like catchy.

[yt]52PXFJsPMvc[/yt]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 17, 2010)

Not bad 
7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN86d0CdgHQ


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

1/10

There are few songs that make me want to set myself on fire more than that one.

*Letzte Instanz* - *Flucht ins GlÃ¼ck*


----------



## Evylon (Jan 17, 2010)

6/10

not my type of music, and i guess that no one will like this one, since it's very very heavy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuy2soxQj3w


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

You posted that 3 minutes after, there's no way you listened to the whole song.

You're lucky I've heard Children of Bodum before, so I don't need to listen to this again. The problem isn't them being too heavy, the problem is them sucking. 2/10

*Agalloch - Hallways of Enchanted Ebony*


----------



## Evylon (Jan 17, 2010)

10 minute song, so just listened 2 min, but the guitar told it was good, also the singer, so...  8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcwqWF4GJBo


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

Evylon said:


> 10 minute song, so just listened 2 min,


...Yeah fuck it, I'm not rating any of your songs anymore. Someone else can.


----------



## Evylon (Jan 17, 2010)

lol for short temper, but do as you want.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 17, 2010)

Evylon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcwqWF4GJBo


That was great.  7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEqL-Bh0IbA


----------



## kurohyou91 (Jan 17, 2010)

9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D8F66M-cK8


----------



## Sutitchi (Jan 17, 2010)

quite a cool song 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHLFga-fD6M


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 17, 2010)

8/10 Not my style though 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2TOdvr8QY


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 17, 2010)

7/10 Good song, my type.
Ladytron-Tomorrow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSaiewifTGA


----------



## cutmywristandbitemeeyes (Jan 18, 2010)

id say 7/10 its not bad ;pretty good 



http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=83161&id=100000553425045

your not alone -saosin


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

10. I have it on my lappy.

"She's A Lady"- Tom Jones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvmyTZEqlo8


----------



## Altamont (Jan 18, 2010)

6/10

Good song, just not my style.

Who's ready for some more Showtunes?!?!?

Spring Awakening
Totally Fucked

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIx7yW9FMfw


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 18, 2010)

Altamont said:


> 6/10
> 
> Good song, just not my style.
> 
> ...


 
8/10

I love novelty songs 

Fat Boy Slim
Funk Soul Brother
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wglPHXVCvmI


----------



## Altamont (Jan 21, 2010)

8/10 Classic 

Alpha Dog
Fall Out Boy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW62O0Lxlxo


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

9/10 <3 Fall Out Boy

Hm...rate :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT-rgKskY-c&feature=related


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

0/10.

*Summoning - Where Hope And Daylight Die*


----------



## JackalTeeth (Jan 23, 2010)

I really like the intro. 9/10




DarkNoctus said:


> 0/10.
> 
> *Summoning - Where Hope And Daylight Die*


 
The Expendables - Sacrifice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPyClNoZ1I4&feature=PlayList&p=117267B807ABCAD7&index=148


----------



## G-TheBlueWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

Its definitely not my style but I like the guitar part
so 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoNd...51910E6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=141

Well I like them...


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

G-TheBlueWolf said:


> Its definitely not my style but I like the guitar part
> so 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoNd...51910E6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=141
> ...



Talented and well done, but not not my style.  8/10 *S*  

[yt]a8kLmU0DUUc[/yt]


And welcome to the forum TheBlueWolf!


----------



## Altamont (Jan 24, 2010)

10/10

I LOVE APC/Maynard James Keenan!

Seems like the showtunes are going well, so here's more! A bit on the darker side, though:

Parade
The Factory Girls/Come Up to My Office

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixP4wUCuNS8


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 24, 2010)

7.5/10

I'll give you a 14 minute song which I have eradicated by mcgoofing it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUIBnElcLCM
NOW GET IN HEAT OR SOMETHING


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

That's some super-flower-power japanese-happy-happy-song...o_Ã´

8/10 because it was kind of funny xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUflCYGa8i4 <---One of the best songs I think
Please rate


----------



## Stawks (Jan 24, 2010)

4/10

It's ok I guess. I got sort of bored, and when I try to think back on it I can't remember what the song even sounded like. _Generic_. That's the word I'm looking for.

[yt]ZngQ4pXq_cg[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Jan 24, 2010)

6/10

Not my style, but still pretty good.

One of my all-time favorites (which I'm actually learning to play )

Clint Mansell
Together, We Will Live Forever
The Fountain OST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XZkLmomNgA


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=968ev_Sx4Vw
I've got blacker stuff but ill save your ears from that.


----------



## Hir (Jan 24, 2010)

Why did you choose the shittest Eluveitie song they've done? 4/10. Also, there's nothing "black" about Eluveitie.

*Korpiklaani - **Mettaanpeiton Valtiaalle*


----------



## Stawks (Jan 24, 2010)

What.

The.

Hell.

I didn't hate it.

9/10

I can't even believe it. Way to find the crossover point for my genre bias, Noctie. Might have something to do with my undying love for the Finnish though.

[yt]uv38m36-nsU[/yt]

And now for something everyone will probably hate!


----------



## Hir (Jan 24, 2010)

Got to two minutes, I'd had enough. 3/10

You like Finns? My favourite band is Finnish, check them out.

I've probably posted this before, but whatever.

*Moonsorrow - Tuulen Tytar 						*


----------



## Stawks (Jan 24, 2010)

Haha, yeah, I wasn't really expecting anyone to get through that.

Anyway, I liked it, whatever it was. This is cool. 7/10

[yt]fgjT1WwV5qc[/yt]

Have some Isis.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 24, 2010)

8/10
Liked it a lot

Reposting previous song, as it wasn't actually rated before.

Clint Mansell
Together, We Will Live Forever
The Fountain OST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XZkLmomNgA


----------



## Rytes (Jan 24, 2010)

6/10

Can't say much about it


Song:Keep It Goin' Louder (feat. Nina Sky and Ricky Blaze)
Artist: Major Lazer (Dj Diplo and Dj Switch)
Album:Guns Don't Kill People...Lazers Do (Bonus Track Version)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBcd5aj_YhI

Messed up style


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 24, 2010)

8/10 Really nice song.
Silent Hill: Shattered Memories OST 
Mary Elizabeth McGlynn- Hell Frozen Rain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teUYh0pT6MM


----------



## Fructus (Jan 24, 2010)

6/10, Its ok not really my style but hey its SH ;d
This is how i feel now
Metallica - Frantic
St. Anger
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3572048467410354508#


----------



## Hir (Jan 24, 2010)

5/10

*Alcest* - *Les Iris*


----------



## DecepticonSilent (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll give it an 8/10

Run For Your Life


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Also, there's nothing "black" about Eluveitie.


No sh1t....I have _other_ stuff..._other_ then them


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 25, 2010)

DecepticonSilent said:


> I'll give it an 8/10
> 
> Run For Your Life


 
:<

1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu0rlQpOc6E


----------



## Hir (Jan 25, 2010)

Pretty damn good! 7/10

*Myrkgrav - Om Ã… Danse Bekhette*


----------



## Stawks (Jan 25, 2010)

6/10

I hated the vocals but the rest was pretty cool. Plus the term viking metal is fucking hilarious. So bonus.

[yt]AqvwFy5o4yk[/yt]

These guys invented metal. Listen up.


----------



## lobosabio (Jan 25, 2010)

4/10

I'm listening, but I can't hear anything special.  Then again, I'm not really a metal fan.  

Los NiÃ±os Del Parque - Liaisons Dangereuses


----------



## Hir (Jan 26, 2010)

4/10, not for me.

*God is an Astronaut* - *Post Mortem*


----------



## Stawks (Jan 26, 2010)

9/10

That was awesome.

[yt]5GYI6XJH9Ss[/yt]

inb4 GAY


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtnG6EHh1N4


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2010)

8/10. They can be mindblowing live.

*The Angelic Process* - *We All Die Laughing*


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

9/10 It's so bleak...I love it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jUhGj-Hh20


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 29, 2010)

4/10
Meh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i81VhtZTsuE


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

7/10

Catchy

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3337225


----------



## Alouetta (Jan 31, 2010)

Eh, 4/10, Just not my style I suppose.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfqJsYGTCeQ
Pida Kadesta, by Indica.


----------



## fangborn (Feb 1, 2010)

eeherrrrreh 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6bGW4ShpNU


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 1, 2010)

1/10
Absolutely horrifying
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC_62O0dUEc


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 1, 2010)

5/10

It's okay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgMt0yih0kw


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 1, 2010)

10/10 
Only because I grew up listening to them <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-mqhkuOF7s


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 1, 2010)

4/10
A weak "meh"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV7CYxsztF4


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 1, 2010)

7/10

Pretty good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZUcWngEtcM


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 1, 2010)

Meh. Too cookie-cutter.
Better than your average screamy metal, but still too generic.
5/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLJtO_iRbA8


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2010)

Ahh, good ol' Sitriani. 8/10.

*Sig:Ar:Tyr* *- Dreaming Of The Dawn*


----------



## Stawks (Feb 1, 2010)

5/10

I liked it less and less as it went on. Predictable and boring. But I enjoyed it enough at first, so...

[yt]0JzqRIdZ8Rk[/yt]

Only version of this song I could find with reasonable quality. Enjoy anyway.


----------



## Cylo (Feb 1, 2010)

9/10
Nick Cave is brilliant =D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUzW-fDNEJ0


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty alright.
6-7/10
*probably brick'd*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3QSkux3vcQ


----------



## Stawks (Feb 2, 2010)

7/10

Classic, but maybe too _classic_.

[yt]ttVaQ-qnm98[/yt]

EVENT HORIZON


----------



## lgnb695 (Feb 2, 2010)

I dunno, doesn't really sit very well with me. 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq0G6iBajRA


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> I dunno, doesn't really sit very well with me. 3/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq0G6iBajRA


3/10 im not a fan of them, sadly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY33BLwZQjQ


----------



## sateva9822 (Feb 2, 2010)

I love classical and techno mixes, thats a pretty bad ass song.

Some one peep this, tis fresh.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2HVoVM3ziU

I'm so in love with this song right now, its to happy and up beat, and people queitly dieing horrible deaths in the background. EVERY thing any one could ask for in a happie song.







 With a Bang! Say goodbye to everything! Your complete annihilation is the reason he came, and a Pow! He's wiping everything out! Turn your whole fuckin world into a mushroom cloud, and a Boom! It's your inevitable doom! Nobody escapes, and everybody's consumed!


----------



## Sutitchi (Feb 3, 2010)

that was a great song, 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQuqvpI1aXs


----------



## Hir (Feb 3, 2010)

5/10

*Mustan kuun lapset* - *Lumikukka*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 3, 2010)

But DarkNoctus, I don't want to work in Asda :c (7/10)

*"I'm Not Crying, You're Not Crying, Are You?" by Dear and the Headlights*


----------



## Stawks (Feb 3, 2010)

4/10

I don't know. It was probably better than that. I'm probably just in a bad mood. :$

[yt]IbK_pPqWZk8[/yt]


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

its good, a nice listen, but not my cup of tea.
ill have to say 6/10

what bout crass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Furrw0VDpWM&feature=related


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 4, 2010)

3/10 Wha?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqWdCRYEZGE


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

4/10 Mediocre camp.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYhZVqODYsI


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 4, 2010)

^Opeth camp?

8/10

Chamber music ooh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5886Nb_psg <<Good luck, it's horrible in there!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

^ I... just didn't like it.

4/10. Metal? God No!

And now something in my language.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xImkeFIHUk&feature=related


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 4, 2010)

^ I see

Metal? Hardly. I would've given it 0/10.

Shakira! 0/10! NOOOO!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 4, 2010)

I hate vevo, nirvana is ok, but that song is overrated, and to be honest not that good. 

if you like sunn o))), im guessing you may also like beatrik.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQgyfKImjsc


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 5, 2010)

9/10

Sounds pretty good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeG-6bpeUkA


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 5, 2010)

Balding, stringy haired, metal singer, Ewwww no ! 

0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSSA_GqmJdo


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Electronic? Bah!

0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCEo3YAgZe8


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 5, 2010)

boooooooooring
4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6RHaWKL30g


----------



## Koray (Feb 5, 2010)

5/10 I don't like heavy grunts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AgWNlH5coo


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2010)

Awful. Just plain awful. 0/10

*Estatic Fear* - *Chapter III*


----------



## Altamont (Feb 5, 2010)

9/10

Again, amazing 

Transatlanticism
Death Cab for Cutie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNqQC7R_Me4&feature=related


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 5, 2010)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaCefwkz4HY


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Nahhhhhh... Wait just Nah.
5.9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXh4EuJa2TU&feature=fvw


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

Always good time for a classic.  8.6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUswlqdmyfI


----------



## Stawks (Feb 5, 2010)

What the hell is this is that even english i dont even

That was awesome.

8/10

We Stood Transfixed in Blank Devotion As Our Leader Spoke to Us, Looking Down on Our Mute Faces With a Great, Raging, and Unseeing Eye - Red Sparowes


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

Fucking hell. Thank you. Thank you so much. Since I'm a follower of KSCIAA, I'm surprised I didn't hear this earlier. 10/10.

*Estatic Fear* - *Chapter IV*


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

no me gusta esa wead.
4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d0lYBiqFiE


----------



## Krallis (Feb 6, 2010)

Pretty damn good song.

7.5/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wilC9-84os
(One of my absolute favourite Russian songs)


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 6, 2010)

7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xzU9Qqdqww


:smuggaybastard:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 6, 2010)

3/10 Uhm yeah. Not my taste D;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv9wk5lgGFo


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 6, 2010)

-*1/10  MAKE IT STOP!

THE SONG OF MY PEOPLE.
[yt]e7kJRGPgvRQ[/yt]
*


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

I showed you that. 9/10.

*Falkenbach* - *Heathenpride*


----------



## Krallis (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nics 8/10


Filmstar - Suede
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX5LifacYe8


----------



## Hir (Feb 7, 2010)

Wouldn't have been so bad if it wasn't for the horrid vocals. 3/10.

*Anathema* -* Angelica*


----------



## Krallis (Feb 7, 2010)

The vocals arent to everyones taste i know but I quite like them.

7/10
Quite good 



United States Of Eurasia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u-DAhg-ie4
(Listen to it all it takes off at about 1:17)


----------



## lgnb695 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry, not a muse fan.

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo6dnFW2GDM&feature=related

Protest The Hero - No Stars Over Bethlehem


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Feb 7, 2010)

7/10
was ok not really my fave style tho

http://www.youtube.com/user/WasabiBandit#p/f/146/CaC-ohLz_tU

Otep- Special Pets


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 7, 2010)

i can take most of oteps stuff, but that shit was horrible.
1/10

FINNTROLL!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O99BHXnKv_w


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 7, 2010)

Love it! Couldn't understand the guy, but an awesome song nonetheless.
8/10

 I'm on a boat!


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 7, 2010)

11/10
damn, that shit was tight.

i cant think of anything to match the awesomeness... so ill just post this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u93h9ndWdzk


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IApCp2Pl8k


Am I accepted now? ;;


----------



## Stawks (Feb 7, 2010)

2/10

That was irritating as fuck.

[yt]vYBzQreg8iU[/yt]

DFA1979!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 7, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 2/10
> 
> That was irritating as fuck.
> 
> DFA1979!



lol drat did you even listen to the whole video




I guess not


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 7, 2010)

who gives a fuck?


some nazi musics, just for the lulz 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f5-MTI9h00


----------



## Stawks (Feb 7, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> lol drat did you even listen to the whole video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit, sorry. I was responding to the Snoop Dog tihng. You ninja'd me.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 7, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Oh shit, sorry. I was responding to the Snoop Dog tihng. You ninja'd me.


ok then...


----------



## Hir (Feb 7, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> who gives a fuck?
> 
> 
> some nazi musics, just for the lulz
> ...


|: 2/10

*God Is an Astronaut - When Everything Dies*


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

8/10
I like it, especially the piano meoldy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gISlB1IdUjI
One of the best music videos ever. I think.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 8, 2010)

No! Crab-men! Don't fight! Think of the crab-children! Ah! Suddenly, seagulls! War is hell.

7/10

[yt]YnI5zubFBTk[/yt]


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

4/10
Not Really my type of thing.



Map of The Problematique
(Song ends at 4:18 NOT 8:29)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh3aZcc15ts


----------



## torachi (Feb 8, 2010)

5/10 Decent, but a little boring.. and feels like its trying too hard. Sorry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1Khr45wT4o


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

LIke the rapping but im not a fan of the MIDI sounding thing

6/10



Gold - Spandau Ballet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntG50eXbBtc

(gets gud at about 50secs in)


----------



## torachi (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG 10/10 this is win of massive proportions, both song and video! Epic symbolism with the dominoes, the sun through windows and masks. THEN THE SAX SOLO KICKS IN. Fucking GOLD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQwm1v1R-qM


----------



## Stawks (Feb 8, 2010)

10/10

STRAIGHT TO HELL IS AWESOME. ;3

[yt]d87LmzCn0Ps[/yt]


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

8/10

Very nice song


(torachi, its good song isnt it )


Heres another older british song.
(although this one is more a bit of fun than gold)


Going Underground
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whSYTSXm8wo


----------



## Hir (Feb 8, 2010)

4/10.

*Summoning* - *Beleriand*


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

3/10

Drags it out too much.


Hungry Like The Wolf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv6Cr5LZStE


----------



## torachi (Feb 8, 2010)

8/10 
Classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX0fVsCE92w


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

9/10

Omg its funky.

Down Under
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew


----------



## torachi (Feb 8, 2010)

Dude, I totally dig your 80's roll.
9/10 one of the best choruses EVER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48jPTL0tA0


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

8/10
Very Nice, relaxing.


It wouldnt be the 80's without
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EXxMlIExpo


----------



## torachi (Feb 8, 2010)

I havent seen that since the mid 90s days of pop-up video. 10/10 i miss the mass use of synths.

hitting up them 80s..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

10/10

I LOVE THAT SONG
Its on my playlist ive got on right now


Another great... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-A4QFHZBA


----------



## torachi (Feb 8, 2010)

space monkey mafia! guilty pleasure..7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H69PoZWNgzE


----------



## Stawks (Feb 8, 2010)

NINJA'D DAMN


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh thats is a damn gud song 9/10( em i meant come on eileen but...em....can u have a double ninja...)

As for Necro' Agent Oranbeg thing it gets 7/10  


Its...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm_-sW4Vktw&feature=related


----------



## Hir (Feb 8, 2010)

4/10.

*Sigur RÃ³s* - *Untitled* #*1*


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

2/10


Now for something a bit happier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg


----------



## Hir (Feb 8, 2010)

5/10.

*Ensiferum* - *Victory Song*


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 8, 2010)

8/10

 Stingray Static-X


----------



## Hir (Feb 8, 2010)

You posted that 3 minutes after I posted mine.

That song is 10 minutes.

Please wait until you've heard the whole thing before rating. |:


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 8, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You posted that 3 minutes after I posted mine.
> 
> That song is 10 minutes.
> 
> Please wait until you've heard the whole thing before rating. |:


 my rating does not change  besides once an impression is made it is hard to change it.  also 10 mins is long for a thread like this but alas I do enjoy a good song of this type, my only letdown is it has a rather ... weak audio quality on the upload.


----------



## AzulTS (Feb 9, 2010)

4/10

Not much for screamo.

Back to basics. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3CxhBIrBho


----------



## Xavier Uncia (Feb 9, 2010)

6/10

That's pretty catchy.

Something With Brass: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5mFjnj4j2w


----------



## Krallis (Feb 9, 2010)

8/10 Very Nice


One of the greatest drum tracks ever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rdmG0k8S8k


----------



## Stawks (Feb 9, 2010)

0/10

Dude, I don't know what you're talking about. That song was terrible, and I could probably play that drum track, and I don't think that highly of my abilities as a drummer.

[yt]GupdrkZMYpA[/yt]

Much better song, much better drummer.


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2010)

Well...It's better than Papa Roach. 5/10.

*Anathema* - *Anyone Anywhere*

(Make sure you listen to it all, please. It's not that long)


----------



## Stawks (Feb 9, 2010)

7/10

Won't lie Noctie. Never took you for the whiny depressive type.

Kidding n shit.

[yt]4IsXKMkDAMQ[/yt]

Hail Satan


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 7/10
> 
> Won't lie Noctie. Never took you for the whiny depressive type.


WHAT DID I EVER DO TO YOU WHY DOESN'T EVERYONE JUST LEAVE ME ALONE etc.

Your song, 7/10. That was rather amusing. c:

*Moonsorrow* - *Kivenkantaja*


----------



## Krallis (Feb 9, 2010)

...No...Just no

1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WA2jBMk-Pk


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2010)

Care to explain your low rating? I think that song is amazing, and I'm fairly convinced you didn't listen to it all.

Your song - 3/10. I've always disliked Him.

*Devin Townsend* - *Suicide*


----------



## Krallis (Feb 9, 2010)

Too long, too drawn out and I hate the vocals

As for Devin he gets a 7/10
Would have been higher but i dont like the lyrics.


Unwritten Law
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFR9vqxNPB0


----------



## Stawks (Feb 9, 2010)

0/10

What the fuck is this shit.

[yt]9HXk_2pFNXY[/yt]


----------



## Zerig (Feb 9, 2010)

8/10 I had no clue what was going on but it was awesome.

Theres too much metal here, so...

[yt]eglOHphhpcg[/yt]


----------



## Krallis (Feb 10, 2010)

8/10
Relaxing, very nice.


This may not be to everyones tastes but I like it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5zttEPcCuQ


----------



## Hir (Feb 10, 2010)

2/10, really didn't like it. Sorry.

*Jakob - Nice Day for an Earthquake*


----------



## Krallis (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah I sort of gathered thats not really your type of thing. 

8/10 for Jakob
The start is awesome and the beat is good. Very Nice.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdn8KFxdVgE


----------



## Hir (Feb 11, 2010)

NO NO NO NO NO GOD NO NOOOOOO. 0/10

*Jesu* - *Silver*


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 11, 2010)

Checked it out not really my thing but hey not the worst I have heard, 
3/10 

Currently have some dnb going on today... 
http://www.youtube.com/user/franzcrimson#p/u/9/I2k0QOOuvx4


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

7/10
Drum and bass! 
Pendulum 
Now for something classical, touhou like and from snapshot.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHIPqrerYQo
Think only about the music and not the animefaggot background.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 11, 2010)

Do I... really have to listen to it all...? Please don't make me?

Ok.

Ok I will.

...

Well, that was interesting.

4/10

[yt]chiVMrWMHko[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 11, 2010)

9/10

YOU'RE THE NEWS! YOU ARE!

weedlahweedlahweedlah weedlahweedlahweedlah weedlahweedlahweedlah

[yt]UFsyUcYqUfU[/yt]


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 11, 2010)

7/10

Hmm... what genre is the least likely to be enjoyed here?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5I2DAba9vI


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 11, 2010)

8/10
Never heard the original, though I kinda like it more than the Rage version.

Andrew Jackson Jihad-Rejoice (Somewhat religious but I like it)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0cxrA3dTv4&feature=related


----------



## Stawks (Feb 11, 2010)

9/10

Hey, finally someone who posts music I like :3

[yt]hptWaJ3Fpes[/yt]


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 11, 2010)

9.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loUaRUGEA8k&feature=related


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 11, 2010)

7.8/10
this was probably posted before but w/e http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9JB2ETgatI


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 12, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> 7.8/10
> this was probably posted before but w/e http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9JB2ETgatI



7.6/10
Its not what I'm normally into but it was quite calming and enjoyable none the less ^^

anyways here is my song, the theme song of Death the Kid, "Bang! Bang! Bang! Bang! HAVE A NICE DREAM

[yt]Kstbxb0JBbo[/yt]


----------



## Krallis (Feb 12, 2010)

5/10

Good but a tad repetitive.

This'll surely be hated by at least a few of you.
IT gets beatful at around 50s


Adagio For Strings
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRqndwCqa5g


----------



## Hir (Feb 12, 2010)

6/10

*God Is An Astronaut - In The Distance Fading*
(New single. It's AWESOME.)


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 12, 2010)

very nice ! 8/10 
just another version of the above for all you electronic fans !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lOB0my97SA


----------



## Kelo (Feb 12, 2010)

5/10 Tiesto is soo boring these days

Renard - Our Special Place
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xaptEjPUzg


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 12, 2010)

Kelo said:


> 5/10 Tiesto is soo boring these days
> 
> Agreed was just a diff version to be made available...


----------



## Krallis (Feb 12, 2010)

6/10
The main melody is too harsh for me.

Now for some retro electronica.
Not too everyones taste I know but may I present Kraftwerk.


The Model
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgS252XT_Ts


----------



## Stawks (Feb 14, 2010)

4/10

I don't know. I don't get it. Kraftwerk, I mean.

[yt]YnwsPv-5T_4[/yt]

This will probably be hated. Even I sort of hate it. Whatever.

I am, I am to come, I was.

Present, future, past!


----------



## Krallis (Feb 16, 2010)

It IS hated
-1/10


Club Foot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l4SY8r4HHw


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 16, 2010)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ugkain3QUg

......


----------



## Krallis (Feb 16, 2010)

7/10

not bad.

This is the best quality I could find.
They guy talks for a bit but the song starts at 2:30
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XCsjITUFdM

And starts to kick ass at about 3:18


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

7/10

An interesting way of doing the classical song, but it lost some of the crystal clarity that is inherent in banjoes during the transitiont to electric.

A bit of Masterplan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FHDiZqMtE0


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 16, 2010)

7/10

Not really my type of music, but definitely can't say it's bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20I88hCbwvw

(I like weird music, lol.)


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

creepy weee 6/10

http://www.rocksound.tv/news/article/eaststrikewest-uk-tour Play the video.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCK
that was horrible 2/10

political anarchopunk from PerÃº
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRJGd4GmU0I


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2010)

What the hell is this.
Nothing. Just no. Come back when you get that one brain cell you have rewired.

"Grace" by Dear and the Headlights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMiuITS4tHs


----------



## normain (Feb 16, 2010)

reminds me of Modest Mouse. And I love Modest Mouse
8/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7lq9Y7au8w&feature=related
Schiller ft Kim Sanders- Let me love you


----------



## Krallis (Feb 17, 2010)

8/10 Very nice.


Castles in The Air
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9XHh8SJhwA&feature=related


----------



## Koray (Feb 17, 2010)

8/10 Good!

Every Breath you Take

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH_YbBHVF4g


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 17, 2010)

not bad classic Police 5/10

My friends band here in Austin, Dawn Over Zero.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXAlPLnqs6o


----------



## JMAA (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool. Pretty moody. 8/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvOJ2d22sh8
What do you guys think of my Slipknot Remix?


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 17, 2010)

2/10 Repetitive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AQcukY7d7w


----------



## JMAA (Feb 17, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> 2/10 Repetitive
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AQcukY7d7w


That feels better. 9/10
And I knew about that Slipknot thing. I've got a better version hanging around, still not uploaded.
Anyway...
Something that at least it's not mine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwVMoLrREOQ
Feels like Sid Wilson/Dj Starscream, right?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 17, 2010)

6/10 - There was something I liked about it, but it's general unwillingness to do anything but scramble the original audio in pretty much the same way got to me after a while so I stopped. Sorry if the end was spinetinglingly amazing.

Speaking of remixes "Uprising" by Muse remixed by Does It Offend You, Yeah? is to date my favourite remix of anything ever. I love anything that has that kick.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 17, 2010)

7/10 odd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOXiHpqJL24


----------



## Stawks (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my god.

That was awesome.

10/10

NOW FOR SOMETHING SWEDISH AND UPSETTINGLY SWEET

[yt]gDoUGRvX_T0[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 17, 2010)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqjI_6MLz-o


----------



## Wreth (Feb 17, 2010)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1laquyj405I&fmt=18


----------



## Stawks (Feb 17, 2010)

6/10

That was... well, that was.

[yt]ufYYcvgIYWM[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 18, 2010)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5rtLIXCccc


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 18, 2010)

6/10 Those were some quite interesting noises. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgZszgu-Gzk


----------



## Rytes (Feb 18, 2010)

4/10  

http://www.okayplayer.com/news/Vide...The-Air-Stay-There-feat.-Lil-Wayne-Bilal.html


----------



## Hir (Feb 18, 2010)

You know how to make me rage. 1/10.

*Primordial - The Coffin Ships*


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 18, 2010)

8/10 Not bad, could have been a bit heavier though.

Hibria - Steel Lord on Wheels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKQstdpRstY&feature=related


----------



## JynxLeopard (Feb 19, 2010)

6/10 it was actually pretty good and reminded me of iron maiden and judas priest lol

what a horrible night to have a curse ^^ is my favorite song and i am going to see this band on the 19th of march. i am pumped!


----------



## Stawks (Feb 19, 2010)

1/10

I'll be honest, I lol'd a little bit. Fuck those vocals. They're irritating. I miss post hardcore. :/

[yt]e3I6H8fAQwo[/yt]


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 19, 2010)

8/10 I actually liked that.

Here's some folk-punk crack rock steady genre confused music.
(video's kinda NSFW? Youtube but it's got drawn nips)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYwT0PVB9YY


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 20, 2010)

3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn_aQwQUs2M


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 21, 2010)

awful, even worst than old daath.

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTb9HFabDrI


----------



## Attaman (Feb 21, 2010)

6/10.

4/10 for being "RWWWR RWR RWWWWWR!" lyrics, but +2 for the name of Morgoth.

Rex Eternum


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 21, 2010)

8/10, I enjoyed that a lot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97XFWOqU7X4&feature=related


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

Holy shit that great! ^^ 8/10 A little bit repetitive, but still great!


----------



## Stawks (Feb 23, 2010)

10/10

Really, that was the best way I could have hoped for that to go. 

[yt]t01BpGCmErg[/yt]

Some classic Bowie, becuase I feel like it.


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

Love David Bowie. 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONnIjTQ_YK0


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHAAA !!! Nice good for a laugh 5/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clQRwHr-SwY


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

Wolfsmate said:


> HAHAHAHAAA !!! Nice good for a laugh 5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clQRwHr-SwY



Puked in my mouth :6 .


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm giving this a 1/10 even though I don't think it actually counts as music.

[yt]5w9fOAG5Xz8[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 28, 2010)

2/10.

*Sun of The Blind* - *Ornaments*


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm giving this a 1/10 even though I don't think it actually counts as music.



Lol, pearls before swine :V .



DarkNoctus said:


> 2/10.
> 
> *Sun of The Blind* - *Ornaments*



10/10, that's my favorite SoTB song.

Here's something lighter, wouldn't want to hurt Browders pussy twice in one day :V .


----------



## Hir (Feb 28, 2010)

There was something really beautiful about that. Eerily beautiful. 9/10.

*Velvet Cacoon *- *Laudanum*


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 28, 2010)

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaCefwkz4HY


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

Meh.5/10

[yt]v4ZzaXxK_L0[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Feb 28, 2010)

8/10

I really like Flobots 

Death Cab for Cutie
We Looked Like Giants
Transatlanicism

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k4KFfbnUL8


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2010)

8/10, pretty easy to listen to, kinda puts you in a somber mood.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ox5-fEH4Ww


----------



## Hir (Mar 1, 2010)

0/10.

*Agalloch* - *Hallways of Enchanted Ebony*


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 1, 2010)

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX_hoYYR3E4


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Better but still pretty bad. And long. Can't forget long.
3/10

http://www.last.fm/music/Cirque+du+Soleil/_/Walk+On+Water


----------



## Rytes (Mar 1, 2010)

Can't preview it ^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqy0eH1lIZ4


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm not bad. 7/10



Rytes said:


> Can't preview it ^



You should be able to play the entire song by clicking on the play button in the upper right hand box. Here's the link again.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 1, 2010)

I dont know if the last song quailfies cause the link broke. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3295857/

yea its written by me


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 1, 2010)

I dunno dude, electronic music just isn't my thing...

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y01GMM5FTRo


----------



## Hir (Mar 2, 2010)

8/10 Enjoyed it, thanks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH-eBzbth40 :V


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 2, 2010)

:I

I'm not even going to rate that, lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiV_ue-PbL4


----------



## Hir (Mar 2, 2010)

HEY I RATED YOUR SHIT >:0

7/10

*Silent Stream of Godless Elegy - OsamÄ›lÃ­*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 2, 2010)

4/10 - It was okay, not really my thing though. Maybe if you caught me in a worse mood.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdRaONeX9iM


----------



## Stawks (Mar 2, 2010)

9/10

Wait what? There's a new Frightened Rabbit album? TO THE LEGAL MUSIC PURCHASATORY!

[yt]3mIZooCIQ3o[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 3, 2010)

Why would you pay money for that?

3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhYwTeRHNlw


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 3, 2010)

4/10 - Mostly hated it, but there was something about the start that just made me rrgh nyah~



Stawks said:


> Wait what? There's a new Frightened Rabbit album? TO THE LEGAL MUSIC PURCHASATORY!


Internet leakage woo

*Dear and the Headlights - **Talk About*


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 4, 2010)

never heard of them before but il give it 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_tORtmKIjE


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 5, 2010)

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDFmNgmaEe0


----------



## kashaki (Mar 5, 2010)

Creepy and Awesome 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLkdkMst8j8


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

9/10 good song ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3Xuc7JIs7Q


----------



## ZeroRawr (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 9/10 good song ^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3Xuc7JIs7Q



6/10 , twas a bit too slow and sludgy for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5Bc0u-npvM&feature=response_watch


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 6, 2010)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oey85FGHOHc


----------



## Stawks (Mar 6, 2010)

2/10

I really hate it when bands think speed = skill. I wasn't that interested by it. The vocals were shit. Plus holy crap, who directed this video, Paul WS Anderson? Look everyone I'm using the shaky cam!

[yt]MUIqR0IzJCY[/yt]


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 6, 2010)

1/10

I don't like modern music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0P_m7SZBvQ


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 7, 2010)

4/10 - It was ok but it's the kind of thing I get sick of it before it's halfway through. Really.

*"Marrow" by St. Vincent*


----------



## Stawks (Mar 7, 2010)

4/10

Just not a St. Vincent fan :/

[yt]UJKythlXAIY[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 7, 2010)

Embedding isn't working with that by the way. 

But, 8/10 - Pretty good, yeah.
*
Toumani DiabetÃ©'s Symmetric Orchestra - Africa Challenge*


----------



## Koray (Mar 7, 2010)

3/10 No comment, really...

Living In a World Withought You


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 7, 2010)

Koray said:


> 3/10 No comment, really...


I agree, it isn't really the kind of thing you can cut yourself to or smash a face in listening to. Not enough herdcer techno beats or screaming for your musical taste.

3/10 for yours too.

*Rise Against - Savior*


----------



## Hir (Mar 7, 2010)

9/10

Love that song yes.

 *Alcest - Ã‰cailles De Lune (part I)*


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 7, 2010)

7/10

Darkseed 2 theme


----------



## Stawks (Mar 8, 2010)

4/10

Borrrring :/

[yt]eSMeUPFjQHc[/yt]

Apologize in advance, but, (((((((((((((


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

1/10. I hate you. Give me my 5 minute of my life back.

This video has won awards.


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 8, 2010)

0/10 Bjork!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSr8jKqYIWM


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 8, 2010)

7/10
Would be better w/o video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oez4tDWeEHA


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 8, 2010)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBfkDH3F1GA


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice. 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGlnhtH3ym0


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty cool 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfBd7J75L9c


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 8, 2010)

Listening. Probably wont make it all the way through because I'm not a huge fan of long pieces.

Also it just stopped loading.

I rate it 8/10 from what I managed to hear.

*"Run in the Front" by Dear and the Headlights*


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 8, 2010)

7/10 not bad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBs-cZs9m8U


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty nice. 7/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjPgm6EFKy0&feature=PlayList&p=BD642A7EB6748E19&index=16


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh man. Sorry, but do not want. 1/10. totally not my style. Was it a man or a woman? What language?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFrCLRPvZe4
this is more my style. Hangin' this bitch by her clitoris.


----------



## Viva (Mar 9, 2010)

8/10.  I liked it :3


[yt]U_cFnlfeAfM[/yt]

My favorite song by them


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 10, 2010)

0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_UZTJvdvdw


----------



## Viva (Mar 10, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> 100/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_UZTJvdvdw


 
You forgot a 1 and a 0, there.  Fix'd it for ya


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 10, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> You forgot a 1 and a 0, there.  Fix'd it for ya



Actually, I despised it greatly


----------



## Hir (Mar 10, 2010)

@Darkspace - 10/10.

*Black Lotus - Terra Hiberna*


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 10, 2010)

10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loGXDKEwFZs


----------



## Browder (Mar 10, 2010)

Ugh. 2/10. If I'm going to get a 10 minute long epic I want it to have actual substance besides endless guitar riffs and headache inducing vocals. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHFENghhiIs


----------



## WolfTailz (Mar 10, 2010)

3/10. No offense.. just not my type of music. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-UTPKL-UGY


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 11, 2010)

3/10 

The song was very meh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwBNFKfgndw


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

1/10 that's just noise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBUBMSUI3Yw

(Yes, I am shamelessly plugging my own Youtube channel)


----------



## Stawks (Mar 11, 2010)

8/10

Hey, I was expecting to not like that. Not bad. Not bad at all. A nice change of pace from the stuff that usually gets posted here.

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming!

[yt]p9WkMtLzmsw[/yt]


----------



## JMAA (Mar 11, 2010)

7/10
Good stuff.

Anyway...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OdbCLfXUV4


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 11, 2010)

I refuse to rate it. My mind has just died

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPRt6Tt6RyM&feature=grec


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2010)

7/10 - I actually really liked it up to the vocals. I always hate that kind of singing and almost always love the guitars. And it's about 100% of the time when the mix the two and I can't stand listening to it even though the guitar is awesome ;;

*Maximum The Hormone - "Chuuchuu Lovely Munimuni Muramura Purin Purin Boron Nururu Rerorero"*

Why the fuck do I like this.


----------



## JMAA (Mar 12, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> I refuse to rate it. My mind has just died
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPRt6Tt6RyM&feature=grec


Haha! That was intended.

Anyway, 6/10, it's ok, but just a bit cheesy.
[yt]tpht4k_VBhE[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 12, 2010)

JMAA said:


> Haha! That was intended.
> 
> Anyway, 6/10, it's ok, but just a bit cheesy.
> [yt]tpht4k_VBhE[/yt]



I see, nice one


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2010)

JMAA said:


> Anyway, 6/10, it's ok, but just a bit cheesy.
> [yt]tpht4k_VBhE[/yt]


Peppy. It's peppy. Cheesy is all smiles, love puppies and Owl City effects.

And 5/10 - The vocals I don't like, but it's _ok_.

*Frightened Rabbit - "Not Miserable"*
Audio quality is pretty shitty there actually. Oh well.

ALSO APOC POST SOMETHING WITH YOUR POST AND HAVE A LOOK THROUGH HIS POST FOR HIS VIDEO DAMMIT ARE YOU DUMB
kidding you're alright.


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

Hate the vocals. :c 4/10

*Soulfallen* - *We Are The Sand*


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Decent song but I couldn't understand the lyrics. 5/10 (rating Not Miserable)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U631FGnXDXY

loved this song's appearance in Borderlands btw


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Decent song but I couldn't understand the lyrics. 5/10 (rating Not Miserable)


If you were Scottish you would understand ;;


SD: 7/10 - Pretty good actually. But the kind of thing I could listen to once but not for a while after, because it can get kind of annoying.

DN: 4/10 - Vocals at 1:00, and the vocals before were just dull. :/ Also the guitar around one minute too.

*M.I.A - "Amazon"*
Also pretty bad quality sound.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

System of a Down-Chop Suey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Decent song but I couldn't understand the lyrics. 5/10 (rating Not Miserable)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U631FGnXDXY
> 
> loved this song's appearance in Borderlands btw


 
Good song 8/10


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Great song 8/10 now try this (rating Chop Suey)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJk6gZuPKRE

also dragons forever!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Great song 8/10 now try this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJk6gZuPKRE
> 
> also dragons forever!


 
Great 9/10. Of course I've heard Paralyzer before. I listen to a lot of music. I listen to almost anything.


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I listen to almost anything.


I'm willing to bet that isn't as true as you think it is.

Also, are you going to post something?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

New one.  Linkin Park-Given Up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddibc6DY5sc


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahaha. 0/10.

*Woods of Ypres* *- The Northern Cold*

Video sucks so I've given you a still version. Production sucks, I know. Band sucks too, but this song is nice.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

First off, hooray more dragon friends!

Second Given Up 8/10 good song

How about this one?  It's only funny if you play MMO's however...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU
Do you wanna date my avatar?-The Guild


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha. 0/10.
> 
> *Woods of Ypres* *- The Northern Cold*
> 
> Video sucks so I've given you a still version. Production sucks, I know. Band sucks too, but this song is nice.


 
Do you do anything other than tell others that their music sucks and that your's is better?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm willing to bet that isn't as true as you think it is.


At least he said 'almost'. The number of times I've seen people say they love all music and then I send them a link and they reply "except that" which makes them just like everybody else on the planet in that they aren't special whatsoever, no matter how much they convince themselves they are. It makes me laugh so heartily.

And Noctus, 4/10 it's alright. Except the vocals and the headache.

SD: 5/10 - Not bad, seems like the kind of thing I'd listen to if I was in the mood for stuff like that. I'm all omg indie rock right now boiii

*The Snake The Cross The Crown - "In Time"*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> At least he said 'almost'. The number of times I've seen people say they love all music and then I send them a link and they reply "except that" which makes them just like everybody else on the planet in that they aren't special whatsoever, no matter how much they convince themselves they are. It makes me laugh so heartily.
> 
> And Noctus, 4/10 it's alright. Except the vocals and the headache.
> 
> ...


 
Not really my type of song, but I give it an 8/10 for quality.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2010)

WHY DON'T YOU HAVE LINKS READY FOR WHEN YOU POST OH GOD DDDD:

*HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY **HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY **HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY **HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY **HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY *


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

OK so this isn't exactly a song but it's still the greatest version of rick roll so far.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzSVOcgKq04
BarackRoll


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> OK so this isn't exactly a song but it's still the greatest version of rick roll so far.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzSVOcgKq04
> BarackRoll


no


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> WHY DON'T YOU HAVE LINKS READY FOR WHEN YOU POST OH GOD DDDD:
> 
> *HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY **HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY **HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY **HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY **HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY *


 
Good song 7/10. I remember that from when I was a kid and give me time I have to think of a song before I can put a link up.

Here's one. 3Oh13-Starstrukk Ft. Katy Pery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvf--10EYXw


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2010)

7/10 - I actually like 3OH!3, they're alright.

*Lisa Miskovsky - "Still Alive"*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> OK so this isn't exactly a song but it's still the greatest version of rick roll so far.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzSVOcgKq04
> BarackRoll


 
OH LORD NOOOOOOOOOOOO!! IT BURNS!!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> 7/10 - I actually like 3OH!3, they're alright.
> 
> *Lisa Miskovsky - "Still Alive"*


 
Pretty good. 7/10.

System of a Down-B.Y.O.B

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUzd9KyIDrM


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Starstruck 8/10 nice video too FurryGamer

Anyone here a fan of Lonely Island?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8F3UE9qFsg
I'm on a boat-Lonely Island


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

This sng might work for the furry fandom when you meet an ass hole furry hater.

Three Days Grace-Riot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC_Z-EPSVaI


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Starstruck 8/10 nice video too FurryGamer
> 
> Anyone here a fan of Lonely Island?
> 
> ...


 
I like that. It's kinda funny. 8/10.

Three Days Grace-Break

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Do you do anything other than tell others that their music sucks and that your's is better?


Sure. Telling people that they suck is just a hobby.

Particularly someone who acts like they listen to anything and posts Linkin Park.

@Above: Heard this before, generic rhythm progression, boring vocals and no other redeeming qualities leads to somewhat of a bore. 4/10.

EDIT: Ninja'd. Heard this before, too. Read above. Stop fucking double posting, half-wit.

*Anathema - Pulled Under at 2000 Metres a Second*


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Three Days Grace-Riot awesome song 9/10

hmm....murble...good song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog
Muse-Uprising


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Sure. Telling people that they suck is just a hobby.
> 
> Particularly someone who acts like they listen to anything and posts Linkin Park.
> 
> ...


 
I said I listen to almost everything. I didn't say I like it all.

Song's pretty good. 7/10.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Three Days Grace-Riot awesome song 9/10
> 
> hmm....murble...good song
> 
> ...


 
Hear Uprising. Great song. 9/10.

Atreyu-Becoming The Bull

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYbq97RjEFw


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's another.

Depeche Mode-Wrong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bsXOcK9_Cw


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Concerning Wrong great video 9/10.  I actually like the video more than the song.  Can't think of any music right now give me some time.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Orochimaru Fight Theme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4n7-BJqVAI


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer, if you can't fucking just post *ONCE* at a time, get out of this thread and stop turning it into a shitheap.

2/10

*The Decemberists - The Wanting Comes In Waves / Repaid*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Furry Gamer, if you can't fucking just post *ONCE* at a time, get out of this thread and stop turning it into a shitheap.
> 
> 2/10
> 
> *The Decemberists - The Wanting Comes In Waves / Repaid*


 
Look man I'm just waiting for you guys to post new songs. So I past the time by posting more of my songs. If you don't like me posting so many then I'll wait for you guys.

Serj Tankian-Empty Walls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CxKA1uETxE


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Furry Gamer, if you can't fucking just post *ONCE* at a time, get out of this thread and stop turning it into a shitheap.
> 
> 2/10
> 
> *The Decemberists - The Wanting Comes In Waves / Repaid*


 
Ok song. 6/10.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Look man I'm just waiting for you guys to post new songs. So I past the time by posting more of my songs. If you don't like me posting so many then I'll wait for you guys.
> 
> Serj Tankian-Empty Walls
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CxKA1uETxE


Too bad, we don't do that while we're waiting. We're not so obsessed with people seeing what music we're listening to. We just post it when the chance arises. And also, don't post after each person, let someone else have a shot.

I'll assume it's rubbish and just post my own.

*Kate Nash - "Foundations"*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3kxQgC7uXw


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

STOP DOUBLE POSTING

THERE IS AN EDIT POST BUTTON FOR A REASON

You only post stuff I've heard before and not liked. |: 3/10

EDIT: Ninja'd. Luckilly, I've heard this before. 4/10

*Falkenbach - As Long As Winds Will Blow*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2010)

4/5

*Just skip to 3:22 for PEEEEENIIIIIIS*

Don't worry I don't like this.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> STOP DOUBLE POSTING
> 
> THERE IS AN EDIT POST BUTTON FOR A REASON
> 
> ...


 
I choose not to get wraped up in this argument. If it makes you all feel better I'll stop double posting. I don't want to hear anymore of this. I'll stop multi-posting. No more of this keep on the topic.

That said good song. 7/10.


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

@Teto: I like that song!!! Apart from the vocals. :c 9/10

*Korpiklaani - Mettaanpeiton Valtiaalle*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> @Teto: I like that song!!! Apart from the vocals. :c 9/10
> 
> *Korpiklaani - Mettaanpeiton Valtiaalle*


 
Great song. Can't understand what they say, but I like it. 8/10

Papa Roach-To Be Loved

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IyofPtQbSE


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

You always get stuff I've heard before. At least this speeds up the process. 4/10.

*Ensiferum* - *Vandraren* (Nordman cover)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2010)

Uhhhh....I dunno maybe 5/10?
(Ninja'd) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U__pa9BBjo


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You always get stuff I've heard before. At least this speeds up the process. 4/10.
> 
> *Ensiferum* - *Vandraren* (Nordman cover)


 
It's good. 8/10. Sounds like somthing I heard in a game.

Serj Tankian-Sky is over(Fawk yeah remix)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE5tWyTolKA


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

Stop posting stuff I know! Give me something new! >:[

3/10.

*Fairyland - Of Wars in Oshyria*


----------



## Browder (Mar 12, 2010)

Ninja'd.

I've heard this before. It's A bit melodramatic and videogame-ish and waaaaaaayyy to long. 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPSpnIiCKow


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Stop posting stuff I know! Give me something new! >:[
> 
> 3/10.
> 
> *Fairyland - Of Wars in Oshyria*


 
How am I supposed to know what you've heard? I can't read your mind. I just post what I know and like.

Good song. 7/10


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

Look, Furry Gamer. It's very simple.

If you post here, you have to rate the song above you and post a new song.

Stop posting and just rating. Also, it's very simple - stop posting stuff that everyone and their grandma's have heard of.

@Browder - Would have been fantastic if it wasn't for the horrible autotune. 2/10.

*MÃ¥negarm* - *Delling*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2010)

7/10 Pretty good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbKAh3zJmH8


----------



## Stawks (Mar 12, 2010)

8/10

I won't listen to the whole thing, 'cause if I do I'll get ninja'd. But I know it so it's cool. And I like it a lot. One of the only Pink Floyd songs I dig.

[yt]s2qA4FtAu_M[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

Ninja'd. Heard this before too. I hope people post something new soon |: The distinct Of Montreal vocals aren't very appealing to me. - 4/10

*October Falls* - *II*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

@DarkNoctus, Just so you know I usally do rate the song above me, someone just posts before me. And what am I supposed to do just find some random song I've never heard before?


----------



## Stawks (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> @DarkNoctus, Just so you know I usally do rate the song above me, someone just posts before me. And what am I supposed to do just find some random song I've never heard before?



Oh my good god. Shit storm's a comin...

Noctus, I only listened to the first 8 minutes. Forgive me <3

6/10

I liked it! It was way too long. But I liked it anyway.

And well, you wanted something you'd never heard before, so I present you some low quality bootleg you'll probably hate. Wait aren't you British? You might have even heard this. Frell.

[yt]zK0sm4rvVDQ[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> @DarkNoctus, Just so you know I usally do rate the song above me, someone just posts before me. And what am I supposed to do just find some random song I've never heard before?


Post a song in every post, stop posting so much too. Give other people a chance. No more problems.


Stawks said:


> Oh my good god. Shit storm's a comin...
> 
> Noctus, I only listened to the first 8 minutes. Forgive me <3
> 
> ...


Woo something new! (also yes I'm British)

Woo I hated it! Have they idea how to not sing like someone with downs and how to tune a guitar? Retards breaking into a gig out of 10. Only watched the first 2:30, but I think by then I got the general idea.

*Orphaned Land* - *Ocean Land*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 12, 2010)

Art Brut is supposed to sound like that


But yeah good on you


Stop posting links, just post videos.


No one wants to read the fucking lyrics.

They're all the same pap about darkness and sorrow and shit alright


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

The reason I don't post the videos is because it lags the fuck out of the page for me.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 12, 2010)

What loadblown said.

7/10

This song is pretty awesome. I like the vocalist a lot. Don't really care about these lyrics though. The drumming is excellent, totally avoids all the shit I usually hate about metal drums, and these guitars... Well, I don't know. All metal guitars sound the same sort of proficient to me. I like it enough.

Hey, weren't these dudes in a Headbanger's Journey? Or is that just the hard drugs talking.

[yt]fYCzDhaRV60[/yt]

Enjoy. Or don't. Whatever.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 12, 2010)

Wait really


You're gonna rag on people for like 10 pages about they mp3 players when you got mad slow internet


lollin


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

If it wasn't for that vocalist... Got to 2:30 again, but by then, I knew I wouldn't like this. 4/10

@Load Blown: It's not my internet, it's my computer. Getting a new computer next week though, wee. 4GB Ram, 2.8Ghz Processor and more. :3

[yt]53kfj6e78VA[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Mar 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> If it wasn't for that vocalist... Got to 2:30 again, but by then, I knew I wouldn't like this. 4/10



:/

John Darnielle's voice is my favourite in music. Argh. Damn people and their differing tastes in shit.

(I'm not reviewing this, someone else's turn.)


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

I just find his voice annoying tbh. It's weird how I can tolerate screaming but I can't tolerate voices like that. Sorry. :c

I'll wait until someone reviews the Skyforger song.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 12, 2010)

6/10 

I liked the ending. Why don't they do more like that?

[yt]nIb8oPK6nbM[/yt]

Enough guitars


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

Loved it. Thank you. 10/10.

[yt]517HtwqVxcA[/yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=517HtwqVxcA


----------



## Takun (Mar 12, 2010)

STOP MOVING THIS THREAD SO FAST.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WvihnZYP8s
6/10.  I really liked the intro, but then when the electric guitars and vocals came in I really didn't care for it.  Reminded me too much of Alestorm and other gimmicky sounding power metal bands.


[yt]umKEj_fFNBw[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Mar 12, 2010)

9/10

I've always wanted to listen to the Fall. Never felt cool enough. Thanks for putting me in the position. That was good, good stuff.

[yt]Rdd26gutN80[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 12, 2010)

hey man 

casey

I said E NOUGH G UI TARS


And now you all on my dick listening to The Fall


Well just stay away from The Monkees and there won't be any problems


----------



## Takun (Mar 12, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> hey man
> 
> casey
> 
> ...



But I own... The Monkees.... on cd.... already.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 12, 2010)

This is to Stawks' post:
6/10. Just wasn't for me.

Frightened Rabbit
Skip the Youth
The Winter of Mixed Drinks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr9T-rakWSU


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2010)

9/10 - Love it but it's not my favourite.

*Frightened Rabbit - "Floating in the Forth"*


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> 9/10 - Love it but it's not my favourite.
> 
> *Frightened Rabbit - "Floating in the Forth"*


 
4/10... I dont really like pop... The English accent didnt help either. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euHMldrw4fw&feature=related
^ Lack of Compreheinsion - Death ^


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2010)

Lane The Slain said:


> 4/10... I dont really like pop... The English accent didnt help either.


Well I'm sure you're joking because it's not pop and that's a Scottish accent. But I understand that the accent is annoying. Exactly the reason I'm not fond of Modest Mouse.

2/10 - It started off really dull and then it went shit.

*God Is An Astronaut - "In The Distance Fading"*


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

10/10

*October Falls* - *Marras VI*


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 12, 2010)

6/10

It was ok. Just a little too peaceful for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yudMaEBiU0w
^ A Toute Le Monde (Live) - Megadeth


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Mar 12, 2010)

heavy... maybe 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Upqs5J0qP90


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 12, 2010)

It's Jefferson Airplane. You can't go wrong with Jefferson Airplane. 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiHUKVoYbdc


----------



## Takun (Mar 12, 2010)

Jakobean said:


> It's Jefferson Airplane. You can't go wrong with Jefferson Airplane. 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiHUKVoYbdc



2/10

I never got why Muse fanboys creamed themselves over that song.  Intro sounds no better than Linken Park.

[yt]h0CCH3QekEw[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 13, 2010)

5/10 - I can't even tell if I like it or not to be honest. It's pretty 'meh' I guess D:

*As Tall As Lions - "A Break, A Pause"*


----------



## Altamont (Mar 13, 2010)

9/10
I really liked it! Especially the vocals 

Fall Out Boy
Golden
Infinity On High

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFiX6hJYhOo


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 13, 2010)

7/10 - It's ok, not a huge fan of Fall Out Boy though.

*Dear and the Headlights - "Sweet Talk**"*


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Mar 13, 2010)

Teto said:


> 7/10 - It's ok, not a huge fan of Fall Out Boy though.
> 
> *Dear and the Headlights - "Sweet Talk**"*



I think I may be a little neutral on that one, 5 or 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71ePjwAk89g


----------



## Hir (Mar 14, 2010)

Not my thing for sure. 4/10.

*October Falls* - *Reefs*


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 14, 2010)

8.5/10 Really liked the song, its nice and relaxing

Incubus - Love Hurts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxPcmi1U25g


----------



## torachi (Mar 15, 2010)

7/10
i like incubus ok, but ive never been all that impressed by their work. :\

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2_rJmC2r3U


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 15, 2010)

7/10 

reminds me of the type of music I used to listen to in high school hehe oh the good old days... 

Dissection- Black Dragon


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 15, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> 7/10
> 
> reminds me of the type of music I used to listen to in high school hehe oh the good old days...
> 
> Dissection- Black Dragon



5/10. Nothing special. This is most metal for me; don't hate it, but don't like it.

The Calling -- "Stigmatized"


----------



## Hir (Mar 15, 2010)

Would've been better if the voices weren't so annoying in the song. 5/10.

*Heidevolk* - *Saksenland*


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 15, 2010)

Reminiscent of Rammstein and Dropkick Murphys  6/10 though cause it's not really my thing.

VNV Nation - "Where There Is Light"


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 15, 2010)

6.5/10 not bad at all

Haggard-Of A Might Divine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG8-Xx_6UgE


----------



## Stawks (Mar 16, 2010)

7/10

It was ok. It just didn't need to be 8 minutes long.

Ted Leo and the Pharmacists covering Everybody Wants to Rule the World


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 16, 2010)

?/10

That link's dead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIHitxHPigs

Deftones - Diamond Eyes


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

6/10
deftones are ok, little drone-y for my taste.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsV500W4BHU


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 16, 2010)

3/10
Not my thing at all. 

I'm learning to play this on my saz (the instruments with the really skinny necks in front of the guitars)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNQAsgVUZec&feature=PlayList&p=7C7787EB2272A422&index=17


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 16, 2010)

8.5/10 love that kind of stuff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpKFaN1wXFA


----------



## Stawks (Mar 16, 2010)

7/10

Not really my sorta thing, but it's cool. I just have trouble getting into it. It's a good song and all that.

Ted Leo and the Pharmacists doing Everyone Wants to Rule the World (working link this time, promise.)


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 16, 2010)

4/10 

Never was one of my favorites.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnbjwODdUcE&feature=related

Stawks, I know you'll love this one.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 17, 2010)

8/10

MY GENITALS!

Hey dude. I resent that comment. Y'know man, I provide a _service_ around here. Sure, I love angry hate music. Who doesn't? But if I didn't post nasal whiny indie pop, who the hell would? No one that's who. I'm practically a saint. Saint Stawks the Contrarian Dickhole. 

So have this.

[yt]wix_6ZGpiU0[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 17, 2010)

7/10 

You should feel lucky because I don't usually like songs that are themselves about songs

And yes I do appreciate what you do

[yt]sL0tYowbIxE[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Mar 17, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> 7/10
> 
> You should feel lucky because I don't usually like songs that are themselves about songs
> 
> And yes I do appreciate what you do



10/10 and I feel bad I hadn't heard of them sooner.  Is the EP version of that song any different?

[yt]erbd9cZpxps[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 17, 2010)

Takun said:


> 10/10 and I feel bad I hadn't heard of them sooner.  Is the EP version of that song any different?



The single version?


I don't think so


----------



## Takun (Mar 17, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> The single version?
> 
> 
> I don't think so



No there is a vinyl EP of the song along with 3'38" that I'm downloading right now.  I guess I'll find out when it finishes if it is any different.

edit: unless that is the single with 3'38" as a bside and it's just in the wrong category.

edit edit: yeah nevermind you are right.  That is the single.  Just wiki'd.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 17, 2010)

10/10

Takun that was awesome. Where do I find more of these guys.

[yt]UKEgFqag_iU[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Mar 17, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 10/10
> 
> Takun that was awesome. Where do I find more of these guys.




They have an EP out for digital download on bandcamp along with the single if you do want to purchase it.  They ran out of physical copies already in France but I talked to one of the bandmembers on facebook and they are already getting more ready.  Here's the myspace.

http://www.myspace.com/holdyourhorsesparis


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmR65FHcJ6s


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzOF9w8kG-c


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 18, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


> 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzOF9w8kG-c



7/10 

Nice spin on things, loving that guitar though.

[yt]g5L_RwclEc0[/yt]


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

8/10  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTZ9t-KymYo


----------



## Altamont (Mar 18, 2010)

9/10

I love Sonic the Hedgehog so much, lol.

And now for the darkest happy song ever!!!!

The Mountain Goats
No Children

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRP6egIEABk


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

also 9/10  good stuff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXtKypFTVJQ


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 18, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


> also 9/10  good stuff
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXtKypFTVJQ



6/10 Amazing, something that doesn't even fall into the genre of rock that I was ok with.

Gama Bomb -Final Fight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqZ0eJV7chY


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

that was awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbjXmBmHAdk


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 18, 2010)

6/10, First one of those things that's actually been funny.

Angra - Spread Your Fire (Wow, this sounds absolutely amazing with my good headphones)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqZ0eJV7chY


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

epic!
have some wenches and mead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-8Uo1j0AiA


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 18, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


> epic!
> have some wenches and mead
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-8Uo1j0AiA


 
8/10

[yt]4_zA7nukoZA[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Mar 18, 2010)

10/10

First I was confuse. Than I was in love.

[yt]MR5JV3qXbak[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 10/10
> 
> First I was confuse. Than I was in love.





Stawks is A Place to Bury Strangers fan.  âˆ‘:3

10/10  


[yt]jnUqCIH8u40[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> Stawks is A Place to Bury Strangers fan. âˆ‘:3
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...


 
8/10

I actually kinda liked it, because it was rap that didn't involve blaring bass and the message having to be repeated over and over again ninety times.

CALEDONIA
[yt]v17N3oY4444[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 19, 2010)

I personally found it frustrating. 3/10.

[yt]5UDzx90vIUo[/yt]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

7/10 I thought it was quite nice.
[yt]dKvKjkSY67k[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 19, 2010)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09dFfqdVDi0&annotation_id=annotation_599045&feature=iv


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

^ crap.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTPKM4mxw00


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 19, 2010)

0/10 Fuckin' HATE Motley Crue!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEsMwoMo76A


----------



## Stawks (Mar 20, 2010)

2/10

That was just bad, man. :/

[yt]YgSVTdAtNYE[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 2/10
> 
> That was just bad, man. :/
> 
> [yt]YgSVTdAtNYE[/yt]


 
6/10.
David Byrne gets annoying after a while.

[yt]Sf9jk6qk6TI[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 20, 2010)

9/10

Love them Cocteau Twins

Not as much as the Thompson Twins, but still a whole lot


[yt]pWStaRmuXzY[/yt]


----------



## Naloughs (Mar 20, 2010)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsCK...4113331A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=74

ill figure out how to imbed shit late, until then- that.


----------



## Kaithe (Mar 20, 2010)

5/10 Not complete my kind of music. It has a good beat though.

[yt]xKN-2YEYb-4[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 20, 2010)

7/10 - Quite nice, but not something I could listen to for a while, so it loses some points from me, see. I'm around halfway through at the moment and it's kind of annoying me, now. 7 seems fair.

[yt]57s_At4V5QU[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Mar 20, 2010)

8/10

It grew on me. Still can't shake the fact that it sounds like Nickelback in an electric blender though.

[yt]tf7f5WAF82E[/yt]


----------



## Piccard (Mar 20, 2010)

9/10
It's really good. And that's pretty much all I can say.

I don't know how to insert videos. Click here for song.


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 20, 2010)

...No

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGlnhtH3ym0


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

8/10 cool song, but terrible quality video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqy2kbaDp1w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqy2kbaDp1w


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 20, 2010)

Not bad. Not my favorite thing ever, but not bad.

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz80M3aVyjY


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 21, 2010)

ROARGH/10 - "ROARGH" being both metal language for '0' and the reason I'm rating it so badly.

[yt]4rVAfE7Py2s[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 21, 2010)

9/10. One of the best from that album.

*Anathema* - *Angels Walk Among Us*


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 21, 2010)

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J52dFKQ1n20


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 21, 2010)

That was pretty neat, but I didn't like the  singing that much.

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of8_Z_g5W9A


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 21, 2010)

8/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcZlR05X0m4


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 21, 2010)

I need to get me some Nile sometime.

8.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYifxW7UxjQ


----------



## Stawks (Mar 22, 2010)

3/10

I just can't take this shit seriously.

[yt]SyUjk20fAHM[/yt]


----------



## torachi (Mar 23, 2010)

4/10

i dont like his voice 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiDFVxxiS9E


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 23, 2010)

7/10 - I like it, but the lyrics put me off D;

[yt]ar4Xdt_7too[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 23, 2010)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70hIRnj9kf8


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 23, 2010)

8/10 - This just reminds me I need to look into Rise Against some more seeing as I've only listened to two songs and I love them both.

[yt]-qZr1uHiwsY[/yt]

P. bad sound quality actually. Bad picture too. OH WELL.


----------



## torachi (Mar 23, 2010)

5/10
lolwut did i just listen to?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Sxm6zx4e8&NR=1
songs starts about :30


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 23, 2010)

3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhldbymXK-8


----------



## Stawks (Mar 23, 2010)

0/10

Oh my good god do I hate Rise Against.

Learn a new fucking song already.

Sheesh.

[yt]FYu5vf1HZKU[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

9/10

Original and somehow almost hopeful (even though it wasn't entirely).

[yt]bdKJnFCpv7k[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 23, 2010)

1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxS1aQSSb5M&feature=sub


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

5/10. Repetitive and boring but not horrible.

Something you'll like apoc666.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 23, 2010)

4/10

I don't know, that was mostly just irritating.

[yt]QrlPuveLAAw[/yt]

Now for this. The original is a classic. This... less so. I like it anyway.


----------



## torachi (Mar 24, 2010)

that made me lol. 8/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd_W_x3nclY


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2010)

Boring and irritating. 1/10.

[yt]i_KBKDqraO4[/yt]


----------



## torachi (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Boring and irritating. 1/10.


hip-hop taste = fail

oh man...and thats not irritating? 3/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4t4iCe-bK0


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2010)

torachi said:


> hip-hop taste = fail
> 
> oh man...and thats not irritating? 3/10
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4t4iCe-bK0



7/10

clash 

[yt]ELb1Un5qal4[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Mar 24, 2010)

6/10

That was what it was.

[yt]6P7kdZHeToM[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2010)

torachi said:


> hip-hop taste = fail
> 
> oh man...and thats not irritating? 3/10


Aren't we forceful. Should I put the toys back in your pram?

@above: 5/10 Meh.

[yt]_sTIzYTe70w[/yt]


----------



## torachi (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Aren't we forceful. Should I put the toys back in your pram?


 what, you think i didnt like your crap song cuz you didnt like mine? stop it right now.


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2010)

Never said that at all. Come on you, it's bed time! *tucks you in*


----------



## Stawks (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww :3


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Aren't we forceful. Should I put the toys back in your pram?
> 
> @above: 5/10 Meh.
> 
> [yt]_sTIzYTe70w[/yt]



Loved the music, but not the vocals.

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgwjrDXJej8


----------



## torachi (Mar 24, 2010)

lol music snobs 



lgnb695 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgwjrDXJej8


 
6/10 my man necro gives random shouts to them
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1M7sdxmY_M


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2010)

torachi said:


> lol music snobs


Where did you get that idea, sweetie? Come now, sleep time! *kisses forehead*

As for your song, generic riffs, horrible voice, out of time rapping, horrible and unbalanced production and near enough no order. Wonderful. 2/10.

[yt]sF6PO8Xoe5s[/yt]


----------



## torachi (Mar 24, 2010)

now you're just being cruel. 

10/10!!1!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD4E_T4rg1Y


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 24, 2010)

0/10 - No sir, I don't like it.

[yt]H84gkp5GEAM[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Mar 24, 2010)

7/10 for nostalgia.  -3 cause fuck you it will be in my head for days.

[yt]KE3BbTsKtsk[/yt]

also who puts a song from Akuma No Uta up with the cover of Amplifier Worship.  :|


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 24, 2010)

5/10. A bit on the bland side.

I want this album (this is the title track). It reminds me of something...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK9zKafP-TA


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 24, 2010)

7/10 it was okay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhldbymXK-8


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 24, 2010)

6\10. very slow and layed back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5EvpyhENhA


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 24, 2010)

got ninja'd by Apoc btw 9\10 for Apoc's song


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 24, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> 6\10. very slow and layed back
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5EvpyhENhA



Not really into that whole punk/thrash sound, just isn't my cup of tea.

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K63xrPkSFfU


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 24, 2010)

1/10: Mostly because I wanted to curl up into a ball and plug my ears after a minute of apparent mindless rage D:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5HXF7Ymij4

Everyone I've showed this to has loved it to some degree.


----------



## Th0r (Mar 25, 2010)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fmTvDZ-Svk


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 25, 2010)

4/10

Agh! Fucking Youtube is being retarded! So I can't post anything


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 25, 2010)

N/A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvwwuusY5nI


----------



## Stawks (Mar 25, 2010)

9/10

I prefer the version in Terry Gilliam's movie. I am not a Sinatra fan. But this is still amazing.

Tomorrow was anothhhhhhher day...

[yt]j9J5Zt2Obko[/yt]


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 25, 2010)

10/10

I love Benny Goodman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJE-onnw2gM


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 25, 2010)

Not really in the mood for Glen Miller....

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0hS0thXEJ0


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> Not really in the mood for Glen Miller....
> 
> 4/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0hS0thXEJ0



2/10. Not music. It sounded like my computer was throwing up loosely on beat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-AbEO6J8s0


----------



## Hir (Mar 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not music.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-AbEO6J8s0


Fuck off you blithering fool. It isn't your place to choose what is music and what isn't. I don't know where you got your god-like musical mind from, but I'm betting it's from your own arse.

Your song is blocked in the UK.

[yt]a2FDqxJ4ifU[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Fuck off you blithering fool. It isn't your place to choose what is music and what isn't. I don't know where you got your god-like musical mind from, but I'm betting it's from your own arse.
> 
> Your song is blocked in the UK.



I get most things from my ass, I'll admit, and no it isn't my place.

As for your actual song 8/10. It reminded me of the sun rising.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fc67yQsPqQ

*Edit* I actually read the title of the song. They named it well.


----------



## torachi (Mar 25, 2010)

7/10 not a fan, but reminds me of basketball diaries.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rgtp_qOfHA



DarkNoctus said:


> Fuck off you blithering fool. It isn't your place to choose what is music and what isn't. I don't know where you got your god-like musical mind from, but I'm betting it's from your own arse.


 
holy shit, what is this? your own personal thread of douchebaggery?


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

torachi said:


> holy shit, what is this? your own personal thread of douchebaggery?



Me or him? If you're talking about him then let me say that I deserved it.

8/10. Very good, but the guitar kinda irritated me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03QUUhXmXWo


----------



## torachi (Mar 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Me or him? If you're talking about him then let me say that I deserved it.


 
him, but i still stand by what i said.


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

torachi said:


> him, but i still stand by what i said.



Okay, but you still need to rate the last song.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03QUUhXmXWo


4/10 - Not horrible but there isn't much going on past the rapper from the little I could stand listening to. Also, if the fact it's called The Game was some kind of joke, then it was actually pretty good.

[yt]GSBIEMonruE[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 25, 2010)

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 25, 2010)

His bass playing is awesome, that automatically makes it around 8/10 for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L9UrePScXw


----------



## Vienna (Mar 26, 2010)

7/10
Prisoner of war = eargasm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfNQNxY_I4g&feature=related
Hi tech Lo - Die krupps
(if you like it check out germaniac by them ;])


----------



## Hir (Mar 26, 2010)

torachi said:


> holy shit, what is this? your own personal thread of douchebaggery?


Don't speak to your carer like that! I told you it was bedtime hours ago, mister! *picks you up and puts you back in bed, and pets you*

@Above song: No thanks, didn't like it. 3/10.

                        [yt]cliTbuXF26g[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2010)

4/10. I was going to give it a 7 until the vocals began.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OsZTJ5vfUs


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

6.5/10 Kinda sounds like a Super Tramp rip off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CYC8w-qstc
Dumb - Nirvana


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 26, 2010)

Not bad, haven't heard that song in a while. I liked the chorus pretty good.

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNZYNm_O1P0


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 26, 2010)

1/10 slow and screem mo best of both bads.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afHQd-lP4yU


----------



## Stawks (Mar 26, 2010)

9/10

This is my favourite Journey song. :3

[yt]YqUsAHTUPTU[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Mar 26, 2010)

Hijacking >

That one was always kinda eh to me.  This one though. 83

[yt]w_YJhmGKTxk[/yt]


----------



## torachi (Mar 26, 2010)

5/10 not bad, my friends like "is that pearl jam"? lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uE5yH8crgg
3 different perspective on the day the world collapses



DarkNoctus said:


> *picks you up and puts you back in bed, and pets you*]


 
thats nice.. i was beginning to think you didnt like me


----------



## Takun (Mar 26, 2010)

...Pearl Jam?


Is your friend special?


----------



## torachi (Mar 26, 2010)

Takun said:


> ...Pearl Jam?
> 
> 
> Is your friend special?


no, just retarded =P


----------



## Hir (Mar 26, 2010)

torachi said:


> no, just retarded =P


Isn't that like saying your drink isn't a liquid, it's watery?

Also your song. 1/10.

[yt]gd1zMylQ2Jg[/yt]



torachi said:


> thats nice.. i was beginning to think you didnt  like me


sshhhhh, it's time for a lullaby....


----------



## torachi (Mar 26, 2010)

10/10!!!!111!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCSXMMF430w


DarkNoctus said:


> Isn't that like saying your drink isn't a liquid, it's watery?


 
if the liquid is in your head, yes.



> lullaby


old joke is now old, good one tho, coming from someone who wasnt even born when "Nevermind" was released


----------



## Hir (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe you should click the link? It's beautiful, I promise.

Also post a song.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 26, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Also post a song.





torachi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCSXMMF430w


.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

N/A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA1ePzf99vI


----------



## Hir (Mar 26, 2010)

Shit.

Also get on MSN.

@Song: 2/10 so far. I'll edit if my vote changes.

EDIT: Fuck ninja'd. Rating song now.

EDIT 2: lol 7/10, but only because his voice has an interesting quality. Otherwise, not really funny.

[yt]Dyy1NlbR7bY[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 26, 2010)

Tash: 4/10 - Boring and if there's comedy, which I guess there would be seeing as it's Spitting Image, I'm not getting it or maybe I just wouldn't understand.

Noctus: 6/10 - Not really sure on it, but it is actually pretty cool.

http://lapfox.bandcamp.com/track/destroy


----------



## Hir (Mar 26, 2010)

Could see that in a Wipeout game. 5/10.

[yt]bRLSaBZV1Eo[/yt]

also woo birthday in just over an hour C:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 26, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Could see that in a Wipeout game. 5/10.
> 
> [yt]bRLSaBZV1Eo[/yt]
> 
> also woo birthday in just over an hour C:


Okay fine I will be on MSN.

Next poster rank Noctus.


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 26, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> 1/10 slow and screamo best of both bads.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afHQd-lP4yU



How the fuck is Bolt Thrower screamo?

also fixd.


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRsNZarFGxA


----------



## Stawks (Mar 26, 2010)

Apoc I'm skipping yours because no one reviewed Nocus'.

Also I don't know who Bolt Thrower the fuck are but they sound like a Warhammer40k reference so I approve.

9/10

Who the hell doesn't like the Decemberists. Even _you_ like the Decemberists. 

[yt]2FyFS5kFZ7w[/yt]


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 27, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> How the fuck is Bolt Thrower screamo?
> 
> also fixd.


 
i dislike angry or sad music that song is angry, not bad drums tho


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 27, 2010)

Stawks said:


> [yt]2FyFS5kFZ7w[/yt]


Why do douchebags ruin the acoustic? Hmm?
3/10


*The Gold It's In The... - Pink Floyd*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eviEpg7GYEE


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eviEpg7GYEE



5/10. Bland.

[yt]C3lWwBslWqg[/yt]


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 27, 2010)

2/10 Worse then anything I've heard on the radio >_>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6BKBIOtRXw
Showdown - Pendulum


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 27, 2010)

Dayumn! I might have a new band to listen to o.o Foxy, ya' have good musique taste.

9/10, easily.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYWklAV_cwQ
Hysteria ~ Muse


----------



## Takun (Mar 27, 2010)

Muse 4/10

[yt]RAF2Lq8eRGA[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Mar 27, 2010)

@foxy_boy: What's that even supposed to mean. Why is it a question? Rhetorical bastard.

7/10

I liked it, but I'd probably have to listen to it a bunch more to really get it.

[yt]B7zo2zY1Zqg[/yt]


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh it's by They Might Be Giants xD It all makes sense now!

8.0/10: It has a good tune, and a cute vibe (as well as video).

Here's ya' one of my favorite indies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma9I9VBKPiw
Fluorescent Adolescent ~ The Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Takun (Mar 27, 2010)

7.5/10 I like them well enough, but I've always seen them as trying to be The Strokes but not quiet.

[yt]0hSVpFQDaOI[/yt]

Original by him for comparison.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoPPiDkXO3Y


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 27, 2010)

Stawks said:


> @foxy_boy: What's that even supposed to mean. Why is it a question? Rhetorical bastard.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgaANp0oil8

^ this a summery of the song I listened to

...... o/` & sometimes I like to face my speakers out my window.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgaANp0oil8
> 
> ^ this a summery of the song I listened to
> 
> ...... o/` & sometimes I like to face my speakers out my window.



So you're reasoning is a Family Guy joke. Speaking of douche.

Well Mr. Smexy Avatar, post something involving the acoustic guitar that _isn't_ douchey.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 28, 2010)

8/10 That made me feel weird Casey 

I don't know if I liked it 


[yt]OOM7N924Rls[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Mar 28, 2010)

8/10

God damn was that funky.

[yt]UiVla6pcZ90[/yt]

Nick Cave looking _vintage_.


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 28, 2010)

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLA6WUTYboI


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afis1Ne3Kq0


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 28, 2010)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e5cqe_JE0Q


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

5/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6jYC8R9gwY


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 28, 2010)

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvZqWq0ZNjk


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

6/10 Needed moar coherent vocals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0N5YblvT1c


----------



## Hir (Mar 28, 2010)

Certainly tolerable, a bit soothing too. 6/10.

[yt]1ghaHlOPdYU[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

...wow. Very nearly the perfect song. The screaming vocals actually made it better. 9/10

[yt]4Fc67yQsPqQ[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 30, 2010)

I heard that song SO DAMN MUCH when I was little. It's not bad, but I'm a little burnt out on it.

6.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USHUNEYW37M


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 30, 2010)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIWPJCe-uhU


----------



## Stawks (Mar 30, 2010)

1/10

Deathklok isn't funny, and it isn't good music.

(it is fun referring to things as dildoes though)

[yt]k6rDWqjnW7w[/yt]


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 30, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 1/10
> 
> Deathklok isn't funny, and it isn't good music.
> 
> ...



8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SzmUde_EK5Y&playnext_from=TL&videos=aWqgrUy026k&playnext=1


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 30, 2010)

3/10 Not my sort of music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow


----------



## Koray (Mar 30, 2010)

3/10 um... kinda creepy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWCEOF9CpgY


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 30, 2010)

5/10 - Ugh her voice in that. And it's p. boring from what I heard (skipped through in 10 second intervals). No kick in it at all. Most music I've heard like that usually had a kick. That said, it's something I'd enjoy in the right setting, but not something I can enjoy casually. That last point is what brought it up to a five.

[yt]4E4hCTrX7pw[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Mar 30, 2010)

7/10 I like the music, but the vocals are awkward...

[yt]JpMt_YqVbhw[/yt]


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 30, 2010)

7/10 Nirvana is good and this is the best song imo but i like faster songs

epic song from robot unicorn attack on adult swim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUaKxFjlOpw


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 30, 2010)

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPNc2IeuW4w


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 30, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> 4/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPNc2IeuW4w



7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y2GbSQaRak&hd=1


----------



## Altamont (Mar 30, 2010)

5/10

Serj Tankian
The Charade

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6FOpAfxR4A


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 31, 2010)

6/10

Good for him, I say. You reach for that dream.

[yt]GgzBDJrMwsM[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 31, 2010)

The guitar was so crazy to listen to. 

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4&feature=fvw


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Mar 31, 2010)

I've always admired that song. 9/10 - very relaxing as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4jUGFAg2LA
_Epitaph_ by Necrophagist.


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 31, 2010)

Pretty good, although Necrophagist (to me at least) is largely wankery. I like solos here and there, but they can get a little extreme.

7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-RRGa3mfRg


----------



## Takun (Mar 31, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> Pretty good, although Necrophagist (to me at least) is largely wankery. I like solos here and there, but they can get a little extreme.
> 
> 7/10
> 
> ...



5/10.  I didn't care for it at all.


[yt]Zh2uTV-nB8A[/yt]


uh oh just don't listen to the download link.  Only youtube I found of the cover .o.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 31, 2010)

Unbearably twee and vomitous 

"There's a taste in my mouth, and it's bile"

1/10

[yt]o6uGXAMITRU[/yt]


----------



## Gutterslut (Mar 31, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Unbearably twee and vomitous
> 
> "There's a taste in my mouth, and it's bile"
> 
> ...



6/10

Not bad but nothing I'd go out of my way to listen to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wks06zyAzM


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 31, 2010)

8/10

Good voKILLS  I notice you like Brutal Truth and AxCx. Good on you. 

[yt]ggj42fIWWPw[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Mar 31, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Unbearably twee and vomitous
> 
> "There's a taste in my mouth, and it's bile"
> 
> 1/10



haters gonna hateeeeeeee


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm a busy man Casey

I don't have time for this faux-sentimental HORSESHIT


Not to mention that I've heard near 20 different covers of that song and all but 2 were abysmal


----------



## Takun (Mar 31, 2010)

I too post on FAF when busy ^ o^


----------



## Gutterslut (Mar 31, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> 8/10
> 
> Good voKILLS  I notice you like Brutal Truth and AxCx. Good on you.
> 
> [yt]ggj42fIWWPw[/yt]



Oh my God someone who actually listens to this shit as well!  High five!


----------



## Kehki (Mar 31, 2010)

Cute
4/10 I can't really make out what this dude's singing, but I kinda like the music portion of it XD

Gentlemen I present:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDodJuuSrr4


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 31, 2010)

Not into it at all. 

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P5alcj1ZBA&feature=related


----------



## Apoc666 (Apr 1, 2010)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-wU9osbIiI


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 1, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-wU9osbIiI



3/10. I'm not a fan of it. Though I've heard alot worse.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX6DetZWrDY


----------



## Koray (Apr 1, 2010)

8/10 

[yt]DAAXK3Mzm2k[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 1, 2010)

While the new In Flames is a bit of a step down from their old stuff IMO, they still are very good.

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxgfbotWkQg


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 1, 2010)

Not too bad at all. 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEJ6_T_cDaU
_Vaginal Luftwaffe_ by Rompeprop.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2010)

2/10
Nein!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqlOlxtgVUo


----------



## Stawks (Apr 1, 2010)

4/10

Sorry man, not really a Porcupine Tree fan. I liked the song though, considering. If only it wasn't 10 minutes long...

[yt]Ln6b_nBM-V8[/yt]

Three of my favourite drummers being bad asses. Don't hate pls


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 2, 2010)

Queensryche Take hold of the flame.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUrnCLWqmzA


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 2, 2010)

Way to get the point of the thread, Axelfox.

Stawks: I'm 1 minute in, I can already assume a 9/10 :3

[yt]9ikmlNx7kPw[/yt]

Been going through a load of B-Sides and this stood out for me.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 2, 2010)

6/10

I normally hate Muse, so, a passing grade from me is pretty high praise C:

[yt]AbUYJfbZ-Qc[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 3, 2010)

5/10 - It's alright, but it gets dull after a while :C It just goes on and on and on.

[yt]q57QYX1bhiw[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Apr 3, 2010)

7/10

Neat Song.

Coheed and Cambria
Pearl of the Stars
Year of the Black Rainbow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF9ZhUnNXxw


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 3, 2010)

Good stuff. I've only listened to Good Apollo, but this seems pretty promising as well.

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9aJ0ncWRvY


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 3, 2010)

7/10

Scorpions:Rock you like a hurricane.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yP1tcy9a10


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 3, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> 7/10
> 
> Scorpions:Rock you like a hurricane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yP1tcy9a10


 
7/10
Decent. Has to be their most overplayed song, though.

[yt]LrGVa4lBEEA[/yt]


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

6/10 not bad but just not exciting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24o_MaFEGKc


----------



## Delta (Apr 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> 6/10 not bad but just not exciting
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24o_MaFEGKc



Fuck your techno.

Fish, 15/10. Grizzly Bear is always awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYL4VONKmm8


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 3, 2010)

The music was boss, but not that into the singing.

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NaneV2TKaI


----------



## Apoc666 (Apr 4, 2010)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJkMrl4AG8w


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 4, 2010)

I like it better than older Deicide (Deicide/Legion), although that's not saying much. There's MUCH better death metal than Deicide IMO.

Also Glen Benton is an idiot.

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Ig_fhJ5r4&feature=related


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 5, 2010)

5/10 sorry that just bored the shit out of me....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJTYp1tvd3Q
Beelzeboss (The final showdown) - Tenacious D


----------



## Ohko (Apr 5, 2010)

8/10 That song never gets old.

Alestorm - Wenches And Mead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-8Uo1j0AiA


----------



## Stawks (Apr 5, 2010)

9/10

I fucking love pirates.

[yt]ztTXRPr_OFg[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 5, 2010)

Look at all those crazy white people

I can't justify giving this anything lower than a NINE out of TEN

[yt]UAjZp_0rS5g[/yt]


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 6, 2010)

7/10 Ok, but not my thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NYXksSK-3w
Venus Doom - HIM


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2010)

6/10. OK. Not my thing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuiI0kV4joQ
It takes a little while to pick up. Be patient!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes OWNS 

10 of 10

[yt]qNgcuPPOpTo[/yt]


----------



## Ohko (Apr 6, 2010)

8/10 Never heard that song before. I was suprised on how much I enjoyed it! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jUkkhs3NCE


----------



## Apoc666 (Apr 6, 2010)

9/10

Dio cover, it was good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34C41eEpM48&playnext_from=TL&videos=OuHl0VsNFjQ


----------



## Takun (Apr 6, 2010)

8/10 for God is An Astronaut

In keeping with the feel:  Crippled Black Phoenix - Sharks and Storms/Blizzard of Horned Cats
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI_1S54oDh8


----------



## Stawks (Apr 7, 2010)

7/10

I like it, but enough post rock.

[yt]UP8xL5dbJio[/yt]

Hold Steady :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 7, 2010)

7/10? I don't know 

Can't get into that "sound" 

[yt]nMpsOjWS-xY[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Apr 7, 2010)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTArlayONhY

Before you say "SlipKnot rip-off" these guys came before SlipKnot


----------



## Stawks (Apr 7, 2010)

0/10

I wasn't going to call them a SlipKnot ripoff, I was going to say they suck dick and should kill themselves.

[yt]1MDlMdu2gjw[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Apr 7, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 0/10
> 
> I wasn't going to call them a SlipKnot ripoff, I was going to say they suck dick and should kill themselves.



Lol, fair enough.

3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRTMTqFb8hc


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 7, 2010)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRTMTqFb8hc



Dis video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.

: (

[yt]9DVNwyCymUw[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Apr 7, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Dis video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
> 
> : (



10/10 wish I would have known about them during what's freeleech.  Post more!

[yt]uWMFBPhd5QM[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Apr 7, 2010)

8/10

This is awesome. I think it's time I listen to more hiphop.

[yt]U6dxYka2tRk[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Apr 7, 2010)

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SrDGQxHxdg


----------



## Ohko (Apr 8, 2010)

6/10 It was alright, but not something I would listen to if I had an option.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3SxmizkR4U


----------



## Chax (Apr 8, 2010)

8/10 Not really my type of thing, but it was surprisingly decent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12AcglZ2xGw


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 8, 2010)

6/10

It was decent, though not really something I would listen to on a regular basis.  I kept thinking of 80's films while I was listening.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfHOn-tOWjQ


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Apr 9, 2010)

4/10
Reminds me of some other song, but I can't really recall. =P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuzDghzyVjk


----------



## Stawks (Apr 9, 2010)

2/10

It's... like a shitty Nickelback. Naw. It's worse.

It's a shitty Theory of a Deadman.

[yt]UB2Tl0xOqbI[/yt]

Wait for the good part before you rate it.

_You_ know the part.


----------



## Ohko (Apr 9, 2010)

7/10, I hate that song. But he did a good job, 6/10, but 1 extra for the faces he made.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBU5ScXHlmM


----------



## ShadeX (Apr 9, 2010)

7/10

mindless self indulgence-shut me up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxCPCteWZqw


----------



## Stahi (Apr 9, 2010)

6/10

Tally Hall -- Ruler of Everything


----------



## ShadeX (Apr 9, 2010)

5/10
second heartbeat-A7X
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Jt-0B0WpU


----------



## VengeanceZ (Apr 9, 2010)

3/10
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3679991


----------



## Altamont (Apr 9, 2010)

Good, sounded very Martin O'Donnel-sh, right out of a Halo game.

8/10!

Death Cab for Cutie
I Will Posses Your Heart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq-yP7mb8UE

P.S. Skip to 4:30 if you're the impatient type.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Apr 9, 2010)

4/10 it could be better

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=avenged+sevenfold+a+little+piece+of+heaven&aq=3


----------



## Ohko (Apr 9, 2010)

9/10 Can't say much, but I really enjoyed that song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdItwaLrv1U&a=AYh9JAVlyT4&playnext_from=ML


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Video was much better than the actual song. It was funny though so 6/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgiSmbTI9i8&feature=related


----------



## Chrisda4 (Apr 10, 2010)

6/10 Not my style, to be honest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8

Tommy the cat - Primus


I should really stop listening to Primus, but I can't help it!


----------



## Altamont (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol, Oh, Primus.

9/10.

Coheed and Cambria
The Black Rainbow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C0pXmpnuek&feature=related


----------



## SuperBoogie (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow man, I usually love Coheed and Cambria..but that was just a little to heavy for me. 

7/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj6SO_yKMe8

"You! Me! Dancing!" -- Los Campesinos!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

7/10 like the beat but the vocals was not realy me. beat was awsome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VKCLohLM48


----------



## Ohko (Apr 10, 2010)

7/10 Not what I expected from what the beginning sounded like. Very good though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=060PoFZ-y78


----------



## Browder (Apr 10, 2010)

Pretty good. Could've been better. 6/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU0hbjJ6vVE&feature=related


----------



## Stahi (Apr 10, 2010)

Eh.

5/10

Good Day!

http://goo.gl/OV0b


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

so-so
 5/10

King of Wishful Thinking-Go West

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry4iwzS4Na0


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 10, 2010)

That was really bad, like I didn't even make it all the way through.

1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLWYhPa2C3Q&feature=related


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 10, 2010)

9/10 for BRUUUUUUUUUUTALLLL TRUUUUUUUTTTHH

[yt]kc34Uj8wlmE[/yt]


----------



## Ohko (Apr 10, 2010)

5/10 Not feeling it... :<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqikLf5uv4o


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 10, 2010)

7/10 I like remixes in general, but that one was all buzzy in my headphones for some reason. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BKDFsVGN9g


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2010)

3

[yt]HidM7vrL37E[/yt]



> sometimes you have a guitar, sometimes you arm yourself!


----------



## Takun (Apr 11, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> 3
> 
> Lank



This is fantastic.  ( ;~; )

10sies.

[yt]ijIPY-MTClI[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2010)

jarboe and her keyboard get a 8

[yt]2aqv8tguZ_E[/yt]


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Not really feelin it although I admire their talent.
6/10
[yt]_RYBDTnS7dg[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 11, 2010)

No good, at all.

1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNQve866m0g


----------



## Ohko (Apr 11, 2010)

7/10 Was good for the most part, although my audio crapped out near the 1:40 mark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jxvy7W9bqo&feature=related


----------



## FlakyRock (Apr 11, 2010)

7/10 Its pretty cool just not really my kind of my music =:3


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

FlakyRock said:


> 7/10 Its pretty cool just not really my kind of my music =:3



pssst your supposed to post something new.

Since he didn't I will!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEpcweXVJh8


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Browder said:


> pssst your supposed to post something new.
> 
> Since he didn't I will!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEpcweXVJh8


 
8/10

You gotta love Mos Def ^^

Anyhow I found this AMV and the song really does intrigue me so 
[yt]fxrxSgvfZmA[/yt]


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> 8/10
> 
> You gotta love Mos Def ^^
> 
> ...



5/10, well atleast I don't hate it right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdcHv4o2dEQ


----------



## Ohko (Apr 12, 2010)

6/10 Meh, I found the vocalist's voice really annoying. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiSkyEyBczU


----------



## Hir (Apr 12, 2010)

Never really got that song, but it's tolerable. 5/10.

[yt]9XJ5KdfU6dk[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 13, 2010)

5/10 Not heavy enough, nor was it fast paced. Plus i did not like the guy's voice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo


----------



## Stawks (Apr 13, 2010)

4/10

I hate Tool, but some parts of this weren't so bad.

[yt]cN4V5XjyR6s[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 13, 2010)

3/10 i do not like their voices nor do i like this type of music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOn8V4muDYY


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Ugh. Guitar was okay and then it went techno with bad vocals. 3/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEpcweXVJh8


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 13, 2010)

Anything rap/hip hop makes me rage uncontrollably.

1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-sFq-V_AK0


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> Anything rap/hip hop makes me rage uncontrollably.
> 
> 1/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-sFq-V_AK0



That was Mos Def. Broaden you're horizons.

4/10.

One of my favorite short songs.


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> That was Mos Def. Broaden you're horizons.
> 
> 4/10.
> 
> One of my favorite short songs.



Like I said, don't like it.

1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnhdJVh9iIY


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Well executed, but ridiculously unoriginal 5/10.

Fine, no Hip-Hop.


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 13, 2010)

A bit too mellow for me, but otherwise very well put together.

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc3VB-0GBfU


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a conundrum. On one hand the guitar and background music was awesome. on the other hand the vocals were unoriginal metal-standard about how dark and hardcore his world is with no message. Hmmm. 6/10.

Now for something completely different.


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 13, 2010)

The music was amazing, but the singing was kind of irritating.

I'm gonna give it an 8/10 because the music was pumped as hell.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95es4DNiQOk


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Again excellent guitars, stereotypically awful metal vocals. Also while the guitar was excellent I'd love to see metal do something else for a change. Maybe add a keyboard. Or a violin. 5/10

You'll like this. Just wait for it.


----------



## Delta (Apr 14, 2010)

Eh 7/10 its different, but much to fast and upbeat for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLfsCSwNy90

lgnb, don't bother you won't like it.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 14, 2010)

8/10

Mos 8)

[yt]MEjutUbgpH8[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 14, 2010)

8/10 - It's okay but it kind of gets annoying. I should listen to more of They Might Be Giants.

[yt]bRmNmoIPxWE[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Apr 14, 2010)

9/10

I love this song. Also, these guys are my dad's favourite band. He's like 65. I have a cool family.

[yt]q50xzhDO9lI[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 14, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 9/10
> 
> I love this song. Also, these guys are my dad's favourite band. He's like 65. I have a cool family.


My dad is 55 and he thinks Pimp My Ride is one of the best shows on TV.

Also, 7/10 - I like it :3 Just not omfg loads

http://yellowminute.bandcamp.com/track/chapter-two


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

Teto said:


> http://yellowminute.bandcamp.com/track/chapter-two


6.8/10 Enjoyed it.

[yt]h9vAOzYz-Qs[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 14, 2010)

3/10. I just don't get it. At all.

[yt]6dwrrLb-uJQ[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Apr 14, 2010)

9/10  Yay Alcest.  c:

[yt]PpcRlu9Fi_0[/yt]

REBELLIOUS JUKEBOX YEAHHHHH
REBELLIOUS JUKEBOX OOOOOH


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 14, 2010)

8/10

[yt]6X-RUpNaiL8[/yt]

_I fit right in, like my cock in your mother_


----------



## Delta (Apr 16, 2010)

4/10 cannot take it seriously.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXIvlLgs_Pc&feature=related


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 16, 2010)

Winds said:


> 4/10 cannot take it seriously.



lol you're not supposed to dude


----------



## Ohko (Apr 16, 2010)

Winds said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXIvlLgs_Pc&feature=related


 
5/10  I could not follow that song. It would start, then stop, then start, then stop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLA3D9raIp8


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 16, 2010)

6/10 good but too slow for me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NcMsDtyNKw


----------



## Delta (Apr 17, 2010)

9/10 that was pretty funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jk3O7Zih6Y


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 18, 2010)

That was weird in a good way.

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyCvDmi5jbo&a=HZ0q0rhw2T4&playnext_from=ML


----------



## JMAA (Apr 18, 2010)

Holy shit, chill, drummer.

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_FDjDwNygM


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice *G* 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-w2ZRFWf0I


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2010)

Bland imo. 4/10.

[yt]jWyA6n9w-5c[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 18, 2010)

Not half bad.

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNKl1KqmFeI


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Good instrumentals but it just wouldn't stop. 5/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuATOGQRF5Q


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 18, 2010)

I just can't get into MSI.

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX-LL0JWOyU


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

No. Just...no. I need some coherence. 2/10.

Posting my Dad's music, just to be different.


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> No. Just...no. I need some coherence. 2/10.
> 
> Posting my Dad's music, just to be different.



5/10

Coherence, you say?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NTCWGjCOfg


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10 it was interesting, soothing, good voice, but did not click my interest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtqkLj0mlqM


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Coherence, you say?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NTCWGjCOfg


Surprisingly awesome. I'm gonna give this an 8/10.



Valnyr said:


> 8/10 it was interesting, soothing, good voice, but did not click my interest
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtqkLj0mlqM



You were obviously ninja'd so I'll do yours too. 4/10. Annoying and it WOULD NOT END.

As long as we're posting in other languages...

[yt]AyrRkIDhfQ8[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 18, 2010)

That puppet was creepy man 

6/10

[yt]4f6gusIf4Ko[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10 I liked the sound of the song. Sounded very 8 bit esque

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb5GvqQflLY


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not sure how I felt about that.  I liked it at first, but I was tired of it by the end.  Something about all these "pirate metal" "Celtic metal" and other themed power metal and folk metal bands I find cheesy in a sort of charming way in which I can't hate them but could never listen to them seriously.   7/10 though, but I really would rather not listen to any more of it.

[yt]vI89J55wZj8[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10 sweet bassline

Okay fine. I won't post any more metal. XP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvDMlk3kSYg


----------



## Ohko (Apr 18, 2010)

4/10 No, I hate it. Damn thing was rasputinin' in me ear!

On a serious note: Moar Metal Noaw!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10
[yt]dmfrPrN1L_s[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 18, 2010)

One of the few 70's/80's rock bands that I like.

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mtMzIfStf0


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 18, 2010)

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn_PF4L470w


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 18, 2010)

4/10 *wrinkles nose* I don't like blues


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh-yafzptuQ


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like i killed this thread with that song. LOL


----------



## Hir (Apr 19, 2010)

4/10 Kind of interesting. Otherwise boring.

[yt]DS91BXIPNpg[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 19, 2010)

9/10
I really like that, never heard of it before


[yt]aHWcN5YxuYc[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2010)

8/10 because i forgot he quoted jack and jill
that is wack

oh swing revival
now youre gone
now youre gone

[yt]8GJ9IhY6BpE[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Apr 20, 2010)

6/10

Hey, I just heard someone namedrop Folk Implosion today.

Neet.

Kokomo


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 20, 2010)

5/10 - It's _okay_. Not a huge fan though. NOT ENOUGH HARDCORE BEATS

[yt]8qBFNaA7u1E[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Apr 20, 2010)

9/10 <3

[yt]I7HahVwYpwo[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 20, 2010)

4/10 the way it sounded just did not rub me the right way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJv5qLsLYoo


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 20, 2010)

D:

1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjdaL6vVddo


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 20, 2010)

8/10 Funny stuff, and is metal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elo9svwGg0c


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm. 7/10.

Time for my music.

[yt]o-AbEO6J8s0[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 21, 2010)

My ears, they've been violated.

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qksTlo_1Tpw


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> My ears, they've been violated.



Oh come on, it wasn't that bad was it? Anyway I liked yours. 7/10.

Here's a favorite of mine.


----------



## zesty (Apr 21, 2010)

8/10 I love some Radiohead :]

Stuck in my head right now 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zdNdjF-htY


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 21, 2010)

5/10
not too bad, but not my cup of tea

[yt]dTk2KiKTf8g[/yt]


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

8/10. I love the guitar part in that, I'll have to learn it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU7xJuWOrrg&playnext_from=TL&videos=lrkPB1mBEGA

One of my favorites, though techno isn't everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Ohko (Apr 21, 2010)

8/10 Wonderful! I simply love Techno.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMIeJApDT7Q


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 21, 2010)

8/10
[yt]lOyKhCgm6ww[/yt]
I freaking love this movie and its music.


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2010)

9/10 I really enjoyed that.

[yt]7HmkLu24w2o[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Apr 21, 2010)

9/10

String diddly ing ding string sing etc

What a lovely thing to exist.

[yt]KPtBjE0Qb5I[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2010)

That was darling Stu 

NINE of 10

[yt]YTjDTQQInRM[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 21, 2010)

The music was amazing, and I actually liked the singing.

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07XF5uKZlgw


----------



## Stawks (Apr 22, 2010)

6/10

It gets an 8, minus one for some of the worst drumming I've ever heard up until around 3:00, and minus another because those vocals will just never fuckin appeal to me.

[yt]BN9i5Z01kFI[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2010)

5/10. Kinda boring.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIY0...t&p=12C3B6D9F30E4CE2&playnext_from=PL&index=5
(Excerpt)


----------



## Lewi (Apr 22, 2010)

3/10 I really don't like it. Sorry D:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GweiBjHJpOQ
Fairyland - Of was in Osyrhia (The band name seems gay I know )
I hope whoeveryouare enjoys it!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2010)

7/10
it sounds like BGM from some fantasy game
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QONcpAhjfFI


----------



## Takun (Apr 22, 2010)

I started at an 8 then it drug on and I have to end with a 6.  Sounded like it'd be played while running around an rpg, which was cool but I didn't feel it warranted the length of the track.

[yt]aVIlp5_w4f8[/yt]

=3c


----------



## Stawks (Apr 22, 2010)

10/10

What an amazing album.

[yt]o6QDjDPRF5c[/yt]

(I know I just posted a TTH song... I'm on a run.)


----------



## Hir (Apr 22, 2010)

Hm. Nah. 4/10.

[yt]CexBzf4DC4M[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 22, 2010)

5/10, I like the music, don't like the vocals
[yt]QMy3AbpkYvw[/yt]


----------



## Ohko (Apr 22, 2010)

5/10 At first I was like :< then I was like :V

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 22, 2010)

10/10
That song was stuck in my head almost all of today, I love it!

[yt]D2aUJF3gdog[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 22, 2010)

6/10 Didn't like it that much

[yt]yydlX7c8HbY[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 23, 2010)

8/10 that guy sure loves america

[yt]xwSag2i_KAQ[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Apr 24, 2010)

6/10

Kind of like a Not-As-Badass version of Maynard James Keenan. But even less badass.

Death Cab For Cutie
What Sarah Said
Plans

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQuVudn1-RE


----------



## Ohko (Apr 24, 2010)

8/10 Awesome song. Cheered me up a bit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd1IfDN6VKY


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 24, 2010)

9/10
[yt]QUEO9Mfmn4M[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Apr 24, 2010)

0/10 What the fuck was that? Was it supposed to be funny?

[yt]
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/inz9Sa_CVFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/inz9Sa_CVFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
[/yt]

Listen to the whole thing. Great stuff.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 25, 2010)

9/10 steely dan OWNS as always

[yt]PS4ZNcF07bU[/yt]

love this song


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

6/10 kind of boreing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfmI2gge-ao


----------



## Altamont (Apr 25, 2010)

7/10
Pretty nice.

A Silver Mt. Zion
13 Angels Standing Guard 'round The Side of Your Bed
He Has Left Us Alone But Shafts of Light Sometimes Grace The Corners of Our Rooms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQZfGa5t4e8&feature=related


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2010)

10/10 Fuck yes, love A Silver Mt. Zion.

[yt]lPEPbYf7DKY[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Apr 25, 2010)

8/10

Great music, but the vocals didn't quite click for me.

Michael Giacchino
There's No Place Like Home
Lost - Season 4 Original Soundtrack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEVCE6aTmhw


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 25, 2010)

7/10
Not bad, I kind of liked it

[yt]d2FT4FprxDg[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Apr 25, 2010)

10/10

My favourite Animals tune, easily. I'M JUST A SOUL WHO'S INTENTIONS ARE GOOD!

[yt]h8fBS3F-A1o[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 25, 2010)

10/10
I love the Talking Heads

[yt]ZoG62Wi8twU[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2010)

8/10 

[yt]PhMckVUyrpo[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2010)

9/10. That's really nice LB. Recommend me more like that please? :3 (PM)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSypnaxAlP4


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 26, 2010)

4/10
What the fuck..
That is not music..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOyUevGG9pQ
Just the one I'm listening to right now.


----------



## Hir (Apr 29, 2010)

i liked the guitar line

hated everything else

1/10

[yt]ZeUhGe4qFFU[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 29, 2010)

8/10 - Wee, I like it :3

[yt]cTFX2szsA3I[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Apr 29, 2010)

9/10

This is awesome. Some kind of highlander techno.

wikd

[yt]ZqAqsoaBwlY[/yt]

BTW, Teto, Frightened Rabbit in 3 days. :333333


----------



## Agathos (Apr 29, 2010)

7/10

very few M.M songs appeal to me, but that's catchy

Peeping Tom - Your Neighborhood Spaceman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsGeNSe5q0E

Note, there was never a video made. this is a fan made crossover between an independent animation and the song. O:


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 30, 2010)

7/10 I liek.

I fucking <3 this song though :3
[yt]F72xD4cU8Qg[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Apr 30, 2010)

Meh 7/10

[yt]R8OOWcsFj0U[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 30, 2010)

4/10 - Muse is good, but that song is actually pretty bad :c


"I Write The B-Sides" - Eels

[yt]dc7zLSTd9DQ[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (Apr 30, 2010)

5/10. Not a bad song I guess, but it just didn't hook me.

[yt]rN4sXqnHZoI[/yt]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 30, 2010)

6/10

iddx gold beatmania

[yt]PhYEpp_rVgA[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 30, 2010)

8/10 I liked it more than I though I would.
[yt]e8X3ACToii0[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 30, 2010)

About the 6th time that has been in this thread. Probably because of the furries in the video. 8/10.

http://www.debemur-morti.com/samples/October_Falls-A_Collapse_of_Faith.mp3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 30, 2010)

7/10 - not enough bash bash bash thrash thrash thrash guitar solo "the pain inside", but still good.

This one has a breat bassline
[yt]MBhfaom4Ttw[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 30, 2010)

10/10 It's so cute
[yt]6hzrDeceEKc[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 30, 2010)

omg Oasis, I have to rate this 8/10 for nostalgia's sake :3

Also hurray for exploiting furries' love of adorable animals.

[yt]wlfqAnWoCxE[/yt]


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

I just listened to this on my iTunes
We played it this year as a part of our marching band show


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih61MJ72v1Y


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

2/10

Not my sort of music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dXl2CYrW2k


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 30, 2010)

Ibuuyk would love you, but I do not. 5/10 - Not sure about this kind of thing.

[yt]DCf84ov2MZ4[/yt]


btw, to embed videos it's [yt]DCf84ov2MZ4[*/yt]
Without the * of course.
And I don't have to tell you what to replace the code with. If you're too slow to figure it out, then we probably don't want to watch your video >:c

Makes it easier for people if you embed c:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 30, 2010)

7/10

why would you dance to such a sad band

[yt]MZ2DdrTPY58[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Apr 30, 2010)

8/10 I dug it

[yt]Jw5STrIXRqA[/yt]
[yt]FrkMjVqCdI8[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Apr 30, 2010)

[yt]Dq_uy1qcO-k[/yt]


Watch this get a -4/10


----------



## _dB_ (Apr 30, 2010)

4/10 not something I'd listen to myself

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwEroc70t10


----------



## Hir (Apr 30, 2010)

5/10 Nah.

[yt]0T0h-qi9HQQ[/yt]


----------



## pfhor (Apr 30, 2010)

Also 4/10, not my thing
ELO - 10538 overture
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p4MTKyxWZ8[/yt]

I don't think that embed worked, How do you do it?


----------



## Hir (Apr 30, 2010)

pfhor said:


> Also 4/10, not my thing
> ELO - 10538 overture
> [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p4MTKyxWZ8[/yt]
> 
> I don't think that embed worked, How do you do it?


You put the whole link in the YT tags.

Take out the part in bold:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*8p4MTKyxWZ8


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 30, 2010)

no song to rate

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UMx8210Ds4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UMx8210Ds4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

possibly an embed fail

nope it worked :3

much better with a huge subwoofer


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 30, 2010)

I sometimes dig that genre of music, but that tune in particular didn't really do it for me.  Probably because it's based around a chord progression I've heard a bunch of times before. I do like that part that comes in at around 1:30, though. 6.5/10

Current Value: Machines http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz-v7ALuM4A


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 1, 2010)

7/10 That was pretty good, but so repetitive. Would have been better as a simple two minute track |:

[yt]HvCXMZgl_Ro[/yt]




Load_Blown said:


> why would you dance to such a sad band


"Let's dance to Joy Division
And celebrate the irony
Everything is going wrong
But we're so happy"


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2010)

That was actually pretty cool. 7/10



kyle19 said:


> [yt]e8X3ACToii0[/yt]



Goddamn it, this song was my head-canon fem!Shep/Garrus theme. Somehow my opinion of this song is now lowered. Goddamn furries, ruining everything.

[yt]XF4mwdtIL60[/yt]


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

Very long. I like housier stuff better personally. 6/10 

First song off my shuffled Ipod:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2IZ2qI3ahg
One of my favorites too.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 1, 2010)

7/10 - That was pretty cool, actually. Reminds me of all the music my brothers used to listen to, before they moved out to be replaced with my sister listening to Slipknot and Linkin Park.

[yt]7iC5L79J9dc[/yt]


----------



## Koray (May 1, 2010)

4/10 Reminds me of Country music, which i don't like D:

[yt]Qm9d5wAXW5c[/yt]

<3 Mika


----------



## Misterraptor (May 1, 2010)

6/10 Good Beat.

[yt]14xgbeHsJXI[/yt]


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

5/10. Like the beat at first before it got all videogamey. It needs vocals. Maybe someone rapping on top of it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4ZzaXxK_L0


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 1, 2010)

9/10
[yt]n5G80qbgRNA[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (May 2, 2010)

Yay for Bleach  
7/10, it's not my favourite ending song. ^^;

[yt]Ka_sHy9cVH0[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

7/10 Liked it somewhat.
[yt]A-UTPKL-UGY[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 3, 2010)

five out of ten
i am not a big fan of the new ska 
i appreciated the horn breakdown but the rest it is a mystery

now if it were fast like this then maybe i would like it more ^^
[yt]3rQSWy7tJk0[/yt]

here are the lyrics in case you cannot hear them all:

Yer parents are so proud now yer off to school
That it would never cross their minds that you just wanna screw
As many chicks as possible you're so fuckin' lame
I hate you all, I can spot you mile away cuz you all look the same

Kill - drown in your keg!
Kill - your drunken rage!
Kill - suck your parents dry!
Kill - you're nothing in my eyes!

Your parents are so proud you're finally in college
But when Biff showed you how to suck down a beer bong was your idea of knowledge
But you've never thought for yourself, your decisions are always made in some one else's mind
And that basically sumarizes your crummy worthless life

Kill - drown in your keg!
Kill - your drunken rage!
Kill - suck your parents dry!
Kill - you're nothing in my eyes! 

Just think for a second about what you'd fucking do
If mom and dad weren't shelling out cash for you


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2010)

3/10
Eh, I'm not a big fan of crazy people.


And Kyle, I also love streetlight manifesto.  This is one of my faves:

[YT]27xERqR0-Sw[/YT]


----------



## kyle19 (May 3, 2010)

10/10 Love that song
[yt]zAlUzsZ4Ph8[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (May 4, 2010)

8/10, I know Die Toten Hosen from Guitar Hero, that was pretty awesome. If only I could understand what they are singing. XD

[yt]ZE1xr5sPQHw[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 4, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SzlpTRNIAvc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SzlpTRNIAvc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 4, 2010)

4/10

I've always hated this song.

[yt]TQp9YC9UKLo[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 4, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 4/10
> 
> I've always hated this song.
> 
> [yt]TQp9YC9UKLo[/yt]



Well, 3 stars for the piano melodie and 2 stars for not sounding like a movie score. But I'm not too crazy about the bland vocals or how boring the entire song was. 
4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PULdPep_xfs&feature=youtube_gdata
"Starry Eyed"-Ellie Goulding.


----------



## Jingkaide (May 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well, 3 stars for the piano melodie and 2 stars for not sounding like a movie score. But I'm not too crazy about the bland vocals or how boring the entire song was.
> 4/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PULdPep_xfs&feature=youtube_gdata
> "Starry Eyed"-Ellie Goulding.



It is a very melodic piece. I wonder what they were thinking when they wrote it. I most like the power of her words. 6/10, I'd say.

Antestor - Betrayed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SGpBAC5ABQ


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 4, 2010)

Jingkaide said:


> Antestor - Betrayed
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SGpBAC5ABQ



Uhh...Well the scream vocals were great, but everything before that was just "WTF is this shit?" That little Viking singing at the beggining was cheesy as hell.
5/10


----------



## Stawks (May 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well, *3 *stars for the piano melodie and *2* stars for not sounding like a movie score. =
> *4*/10



Stay in school, Mike.

You posted nothing so I'll give you guys this.

Paper Planes


----------



## Hir (May 4, 2010)

oooooo 6/10

This was just released so I'd like someones opinion...

[yt]TunaJNTkc04[/yt]

it's okay imo but nothing special. Fucktarded video.


----------



## Jingkaide (May 4, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> oooooo 6/10
> 
> This was just released so I'd like someones opinion...
> 
> it's okay imo but nothing special. Fucktarded video.



I love metal. This was not horrible, but it was good. It had an element of almost-epicness. 7/10, is my vote.

I personally like this band.
[Yt]QAWyL2Xxo28[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 4, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> oooooo 6/10



You... didn't hate it with all your being?

I really don't know you as well as I'd like to think, Darkie.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 4, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Stay in school, Mike.



There were negatives in there that I didn't actually talk about. Being overall boring was the main one.


----------



## lgnb695 (May 4, 2010)

Jingkaide said:


> I love metal. This was not horrible, but it was good. It had an element of almost-epicness. 7/10, is my vote.
> 
> I personally like this band.
> [Yt]QAWyL2Xxo28[/yt]



Um....yeah.
Can't get into that at all.
2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-RGCnSGQqY

inb4 deathcore hate


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 4, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-RGCnSGQqY
> 
> inb4 deathcore hate


 It was kinda boring :/. Very rifftastic. They're all decent musicians though. 
4/10


Jingkaide said:


> I love metal. This was not horrible, but it was good. It had an element of almost-epicness. 7/10, is my vote.
> 
> I personally like this band.
> [Yt]QAWyL2Xxo28[/yt]



Wtf is wrong with this singer. I think someone kept poking him in the neck with a needle during their studio recording.
3/10 (good musicians)


----------



## Jingkaide (May 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> It was kinda boring :/. Very rifftastic. They're all decent musicians though.
> 4/10
> 
> 
> ...



That's Midnight for you. He was kind of a big deal in the 80's. Especially since he died.


----------



## Hir (May 4, 2010)

...Nothing to rate.

[yt]2ZVXHfPmZ5I[/yt]

Just checked out this band. I'm hearing some nice stuff, but nothing mindblowing. It just sounds like Opeth worship with doom to me.


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

5/10 Its okay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmlFd7XRtkM


----------



## Zolen (May 4, 2010)

-1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10 
I am scared

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> 5/10 Its okay.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmlFd7XRtkM



omg! that is all


----------



## Ames (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmlFd7XRtkM



Holy shit that was fucking scary.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 4, 2010)

[yt]theYUXaxKhc[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 4, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> [yt]theYUXaxKhc[/yt]


Dude! Bad Ass. What is that?


Zolen said:


> -1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10
> I am scared
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ



Sorry nobody rated your song.


----------



## Slyck (May 4, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TBH8o8XXnVM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TBH8o8XXnVM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]
Notice the guy with the binoculars. :wink::wink:


----------



## kyle19 (May 5, 2010)

7/10 Liked the original better.
[yt]P2i2Efq_JKs[/yt]


----------



## Rachrix (May 5, 2010)

8/10 much better then most of the songs on here. 

push push lady lightning

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yHyg-pead3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yHyg-pead3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

8/10 I liked it but I wasn't a fan of the multiple singers.

Regular John By Queens of the stone Age. One of my favorite bands.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf6qnX4rmDU


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2010)

9/10, QotSA fan too.  c:

[yt]mb5Jp_duKNM[/yt]


This song is one of the many reasons this triple album was so god damn great.


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

5/10. Decent, but not my type of music.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NiTcmahEjiY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NiTcmahEjiY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Koray (May 6, 2010)

7/10 Good

[yt]Ig_81RXNIjo[/yt]


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

7/10 HIM ish gewd.

[yt]4BmgJo45rSg[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 6, 2010)

7/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckiM4VtNs2k


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

7/10 - Was all "what is this" at first, but it grew on me a little and it's actually really cool c: Makes me smile.


[yt]4f33-gDaZ30[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (May 6, 2010)

7/10 Liked it a little.
[yt]5_LxyhCJpsM[/yt]


----------



## Zolen (May 6, 2010)

10/10
Awesome song


[yt]mpHLEm9-0bg[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 6, 2010)

D:/10

[yt]mY5cTG0wKYE[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2010)

6/10 did it cut out at the end?

[yt]ZjXS5TIHBRc[/yt]


----------



## Koray (May 7, 2010)

5/10 it has nice music, but the vocals totaly ruined it for me :S

[yt]auDmlbaH590[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

10/10 Waynes world approved!






[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-8Zng9MMM3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-8Zng9MMM3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2010)

6/10 - The vocals annoyed me on a few occasions., but overall it was alright.

[yt]-ysUbo4bED4[/yt]


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 8, 2010)

6/10

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8F3UE9qFsg[/yt]

OH SHIT


----------



## Hir (May 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> 6/10
> 
> [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8F3UE9qFsg[/yt]
> 
> OH SHIT


lrn2youtube tag

Your song was:

[yt]k8F3UE9qFsg[/yt]

Will edit with my rating.

EDIT: Fuck it, heard that before. 2/10

[yt]MZms0vSUJWI[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (May 8, 2010)

7/10

Pretty good, pretty good.

Weezer
Pig
Weezer (The Red Album) [Deluxe Edition]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCtrle7oC_s

P.S. I know I'm late to the game, but how do I embed Youtube vids in to the post?


----------



## Ariosto (May 8, 2010)

Altamont said:


> 7/10
> 
> Pretty good, pretty good.
> 
> ...


 
6/10

I didn't like the music too much, but the lyrics made up for it... kind of. It's a weird, I have to admit that.

What about weirder stuff, like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bIb5MIy-cs&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpDa-r-0MTc&feature=related

It's not proffesional, and I don't like the series but I kind of like this.


----------



## Altamont (May 8, 2010)

Oh Japan, you Crazy Island o' Kooks! Gotta love it. 8/10.

Here's a bit from a Broadway Rap-Musical, In the Heights:

Blackout - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFVVNAksMfs

Check the lyrics in the description to follow it all


----------



## Valnyr (May 8, 2010)

6/10 IT was not crappy and the woman was hot. plus not my type of music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GDW9MUO1Bg Give this a low rating and i'll curb stomp your penis and or Vagina.


----------



## Altamont (May 8, 2010)

4/10 Consider me curb-stomped, because that was just...awful...

Here's something a little more beautiful...

Michael Giacchino
Lost OST - Season 4

Landing Party
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxxuYUWsTXU

P.S. Again, any help on embedding youtube videos would be appreciated.


----------



## _dB_ (May 9, 2010)

9/10 Liked him after playing MoH: Frontline and the first Call of Duty
 Pink Floyd- Wish You Were Here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1moiym6-Nk


----------



## Whitenoise (May 9, 2010)

_dB_ said:


> 9/10 Liked him after playing MoH: Frontline and the first Call of Duty
> Pink Floyd- Wish You Were Here
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1moiym6-Nk



It's no Comfortably Numb.

[YT]eWTIY4zVFTc[/YT]


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

:V / 10

[yt]B-X_qDoqGak[/yt]


----------



## Koray (May 9, 2010)

-âˆž/10


Whitenoise said:


> It's no Comfortably Numb.
> 
> [YT]eWTIY4zVFTc[/YT]



HOLLY FUCKING SHIT O__O GREEK STUFF ON MY FAF???

-------------------------------------------------------------

Assassin's Creed 2 Soundtrack
[yt]E9dVaKIe8_k[/yt]


----------



## Koray (May 9, 2010)

sorry double post


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

Fuck you Captain Planet is amazing.
(And Gaia is hawt)

But 9/10 I love the assassin's creed series.

[yt]yOFkcj4iDvM[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

10/10. Funky! 

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lVdTQ3OPtGY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lVdTQ3OPtGY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Aleu (May 9, 2010)

8/10
I like Grateful Dead. Not one of my favorite bands but I like the feel.
Golden Earring: Twilight Zone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w&playnext_from=TL&videos=YKKSYB-WMsk


----------



## kyle19 (May 9, 2010)

8/10 Liked the song
[yt]aa5Cax3-Qv4[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

9.5/10, again streetlight manifesto is fucking amazing.

Now I'm going to post something completely different! 

[yt]DZHw9uyj81g[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (May 9, 2010)

10/10

Whenever I hear this, all I can think of is Evangelion, lol.

Sweeny Todd
My Friends
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whhA...2971D22BE&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=5


----------



## Ohko (May 10, 2010)

6/10 Never liked that movie, or either that song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MItMDkc343M&feature=fvst


----------



## Stawks (May 10, 2010)

9/10

What an awesome voice Clint has.

Apparantly imbeds are dead to me?


----------



## Takun (May 10, 2010)

I love Tank!  10/10

[yt]kXozVen2bBo[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 10, 2010)

9/10 awesome

[yt]ZfKA4b5SFq4[/yt]

METAL GUUUUUR


----------



## Stawks (May 10, 2010)

7/10

Never been a fan of the series, but this is decent music!

[yt]QyDPUaW6kwA[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (May 10, 2010)

7/10
Catchy.

In Heights
Alabanza
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chfdFA_KQrI


----------



## Valnyr (May 11, 2010)

4/10 Bleh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIqbdnaPcT8


----------



## Altamont (May 11, 2010)

4/10

And my song got the bleh?

Fair to Midland
Bright Bulbs and Sharp Tools

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqgx0M8OP94


----------



## kyle19 (May 11, 2010)

6/10 It was ok. Liked the guitar in the beginning.
[yt]o_9G8x9Av2o[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (May 11, 2010)

8/10 nice and heavy, plus it's german 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWSRDkaPro0&feature=related Heeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrreess FLEA!!


----------



## Altamont (May 11, 2010)

8/10

Gotta love flea.

Weezer
"Across the Sea"
Pinkerton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxCYPXMzOtI


----------



## kyle19 (May 11, 2010)

7/10 
[yt]NXqEMuXGK08[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (May 11, 2010)

7/10 its heavy, it's rammstein, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNnyEpK2jMY


----------



## Slyck (May 12, 2010)

N / A out of 10. Something that awesome is cheating.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q98pbT-ok3s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q98pbT-ok3s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Epic. Listen to the whole thing.


----------



## kyle19 (May 12, 2010)

8/10 Enjoyed it
[yt]Zt-JLbSXnXQ[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 12, 2010)

4/10

Woo Rammstein. 

[yt]r301RIbI-Ps[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 12, 2010)

fffffff
9/10 :333 One of my favourite songs. Not giving it 10 out of 10 because I save that for when I'm replying to awful music.

[yt]5gIFm5earUY[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (May 12, 2010)

7/10.
[yt]<object width="960" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CvMN11Q7N-c&hl=sv_SE&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CvMN11Q7N-c&hl=sv_SE&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="960" height="745"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 12, 2010)

4/10

Feels like someone showed up to the Generipunk scene a few years too late.

I used to love this shit.

[yt]Rmfk_D6LKXU[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 12, 2010)

EIGHT

[yt]4f3d5ZdE4vY[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (May 12, 2010)

6/10 Not my type of music, but wasn't bad at all.

Rise Against - Injection
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyygNCYYplM


----------



## kyle19 (May 12, 2010)

8/10 Love Rise Against
[yt]GY9kQcWLvEM[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (May 12, 2010)

Serj Tankian is tits.

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SczI0bc-gxI


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 12, 2010)

7/10

[yt]82aED9-3y6o[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 12, 2010)

No. 3/10.

[yt]16Vm9yb3hZ8[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 12, 2010)

Penis out of ten.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJ-dtOBbx3s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJ-dtOBbx3s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 12, 2010)

Rate it properly before we continue please.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

He probably did rate it properly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY


----------



## Alstor (May 12, 2010)

12.5/10 FREEBIRD!!

I'm only posting this because it's a local band I'm friends with. They disbanded now. Grade the song, not the crappy music video. http://vimeo.com/4568161


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

6/10 it's an okay song, but I thought the video was pretty funny.

I will now post one of the most cliche songs ever.

[yt]lDK9QqIzhwk[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (May 12, 2010)

9/10 I Love Bon Jovi.
[yt]1OjTspCqvk8[/yt]


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

If you don't like this, you area  bad person.


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

10/10 man, that's a classic.

[yt]Ko8SDv0CsiM[/yt]


----------



## Ohko (May 12, 2010)

7/10 Nice song, but I like the all German lyrics better for some odd reason.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNGUml8HEoA


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2010)

6/10 - It was alright, I have a strange fondness for this kind of generic music for some reason.

[yt]-4F6gHt9o40[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 13, 2010)

9/10

Cheers

[yt]rLKPQQMSC7s[/yt]


----------



## Browder (May 13, 2010)

Nice but looooooong. And vocals were wack. 6/10.

Thread needs moar Compton.

EDIT

Ack Ninja'd. I'll get to you soon, Stawks.

EDITEDIT

3/10. Danceable. That's about it


----------



## Hir (May 13, 2010)

Absolutely not. 2/10

[yt]pjpW4auVfus[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (May 13, 2010)

Not too bad at all.

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0wApbqtVBA


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 13, 2010)

6(?)/10

idk

[yt]gf51YCO629U[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2010)

8/10 - It was pretty good, yes :]

I'm ashamed to like this kind of music, but I do.

[yt]V4xU35LIDuQ[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 13, 2010)

7/10
[yt]49esza4eiK4[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 14, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9ZazHqdNeXA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9ZazHqdNeXA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 14, 2010)

6/10 - I've never really been into Simon and Garfunkel, but the song was interesting.

I'm not exactly proud of the way the distortion guitars sound in the second movement, and I want to record this for real, but... Here you go.

The Denial Suite - FA Special Edition


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 14, 2010)

4/10 - No sir I don't like it.

[yt]oChrm0FNDD4[/yt]


----------



## Sektor_ (May 14, 2010)

6/10- 'tis alright

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PglNjP6Syc


----------



## Dasaki (May 14, 2010)

5/10 since I don't like the genre and 5 is the neutral score

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCvb6qn7nqk&feature=related


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 14, 2010)

2/10. I think my teeth are all still there, though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObOi95R9vD0


----------



## Ohko (May 14, 2010)

8/10 It was nice and smooth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkw4jhDE1eQ


----------



## Fludrekel (May 14, 2010)

pretty good old song 8.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0H3RlaQVrM


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

9/10 great song

[yt]w8KQmps-Sog[/yt]


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

hey, i really like muse too 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGtW4AFyLyM

look at first comment lol some scalies wud want that


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

9.5/10 
awesome.
And I lol'd at the comment.

[yt]ebqcbn0ieKU[/yt]


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

dood the above comment embedding disabled

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV7aM32Jur8

great unknown band


----------



## Volug (May 15, 2010)

Not disappointing in the slightest.  I personally feel, however, it's _slightly_ too lengthy for me to keep complete interest through the whole thing.  I like it, and it's going on my list of music songs to get once I get the chance.

8.0/10


Personal favorite song for me, Run Around Sue.

Don't expect anyone to like, not enough people listen to this stuff anymore.

@V:  I like them short and sweet, unless it's some instrumental track.  It's just a preference.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

meh/10
That Volbeat song is only ~4 min long though... (the rest of the video is silence for some reason)

[yt]NUJP0BwWB5Q[/yt]


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

9/10 great altrock band, great altrock song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLFtM4GIRA4

my favorite band check out my other post b4 it's there best song, this isn't there best but it's good


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

8/10 pretty nice

[yt]oOAEmSAcDyc[/yt]


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

7.5/10 pretty good just too bland they all sound the same

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0YI0UUazkU

pretty good altrock song


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

Oh god those vocals... 4/10

[yt]PQfTC5vhu9k[/yt]


----------



## Tao (May 15, 2010)

8/10, I <3 instrumental guitar songs like that.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvCXMZgl_Ro&playnext_from=TL&videos=RqWdmp2FuMU


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

7/10. It was excellent but it lacked vocals and didn't have that extra something special.
[yt]V8Ca_edg6RE[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

8/10 - It's great, but also has the nostalgia vote. Basing on the music alone, it'd probably be a 7/10.

[yt]eF18Zd3fw2g[/yt]


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

Pretty good. 7/10

Some girl my ex-girlfriend linked to me on youtube.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

7/10 - Her voice seemed a bit dull at points, but overall it was quite nice c:

Speaking of songs we were linked to.

[yt]IvH4hfRiB_g[/yt]

Yeaaah I know I just posted before, but this is worth it right.


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

10000/10. You win. Nothing I can post can top that.

I can sure as hell try, though.


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

Beating a dead horse for me. 5/10.

[yt]AG_sYe0q--s[/yt]

doomy doooooom


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

7/10 it's all right too long

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqdZpxkzNvc

warning:heavy


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

This video contains content from Vevo, who has blocked it in your  country on copyright grounds.

Which is always a sign that it's going to be mainstream rubbish. Care to post something else?


----------



## Tao (May 15, 2010)

I got that same message. Stupid Vevo.

Instead, have some Grim Grinning Ghosts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW8BjI7pLrI


----------



## DfiantAngel (May 15, 2010)

Its alright 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fczP...75ED2E87E&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=2


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

oops sorry heres the repost btw the  song was 8/10 it was weird 2 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbXjS8_vD8o

WARNING-heavy


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> WARNING-heavy


>lamb of god - redneck
>WARNING-heavy

Hahahahahahahahahaha. 0/10.

[yt]3ygIznLxgC0[/yt]


----------



## DfiantAngel (May 15, 2010)

7/10 I've heard better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n96ukoG1-kQ


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit 100/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTkZt8r2lko


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

I got to about two minutes before realizing it's just another metalcore band from the factory line, sorry. 2/10.

[yt]X-VgBku2KlU[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

5/10 - The fact it went from piano to screaming kind of annoyed me. And  screaming in general is pretty shit.

Edit: Ninja'd. Listening to yours now, Noctus.
Also, I take back what I said about screaming. In this one, it's bearable.

All other Caramelldansen  is inferior.


----------



## DfiantAngel (May 15, 2010)

8/10 I like it

Now for some k-pop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJFZwYDE8kU&playnext_from=TL&videos=m6TvfL2LObk


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

Whose are you rating, DfiantAngel?


----------



## DfiantAngel (May 15, 2010)

Teto said:


> Whose are you rating, DfiantAngel?


it was yours. I opened up and I heard it from before. lol


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

DfiantAngel said:


> 8/10 I like it
> 
> Now for some k-pop
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJFZwYDE8kU&playnext_from=TL&videos=m6TvfL2LObk



6/10 I'm not a big fan of korean pop music, but it's not bad.

[yt]A3HDhd9kLHA&a[/yt]


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

hell yes!!!! 1000000000/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRZMge7p3Us&feature=related

woah...in your face


----------



## DfiantAngel (May 15, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> hell yes!!!! 1000000000/10
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3IDOFUmc2
> ...



bad link, fail 0/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qY2...B7EDFEE6&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=17


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

Link is broken. Post another.

EDIT: Ninja'd. Will edit with rating.

EDIT: 5/10.

[yt]DtEDaXOO0DQ[/yt]


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

10/10 another great song by Noc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRZMge7p3Us&feature=related


----------



## DfiantAngel (May 15, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRZMge7p3Us&feature=related



I do not approve this messege. -thumbs down- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qY2...B7EDFEE6&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=17


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

DfiantAngel said:


> I do not approve this messege. -thumbs down-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qY2...B7EDFEE6&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=17


7/10

[yt]xZGcw9HHOkU[/yt]


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

8.5/10 it's ok 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=176reZfw-j0


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

Flodrekel, just thought I'd mention that you should post after listening to the song, rather than posting 10/10 a minute after he posts a 5 minute song.

My song again:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZGcw9HHOkU


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

what it's franz ferdinand i have heard him b4 

anywho he's pretty good an here is my song


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CugnVOTPAM


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

That was absolutely atrocious. 0/10

EDIT: Ninja'd. That's a rating for your previous song since no one rated it.

[yt]53kfj6e78VA[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

9/10 Wow.

[yt]hKLpJtvzlEI[/yt]


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

wow pretty good 9.5/10 sets a sad mood

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9160488027278856751#


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> wow pretty good 9.5/10 sets a sad mood
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9160488027278856751#


6/10 - It was pretty good. Their heads looked like windmills at the start. It was silly.

[yt]7w661tPIWnE[/yt]


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

it's called head banging it's a TRADITION!

8/10 good pop song sets a lonely mood for me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8 

lolololol


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

Yes, I'm aware it's called headbanging and that it is typical to that kind of music. Just saying that it looks like windmills, because you can't deny that it does.

0/10 - So awful.

[yt]mhMEH9ie9t4[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> it's called head banging it's a TRADITION!


Pff.



Fludrekel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8


Absolutely not. Heard this before. 1/10.

EDIT: Cathedral! I showed you that song. 9/10

[yt]LUMsC2zL4NY[/yt]

Also, make sure you listen to it all. I've posted this in this thread before, but it's worth being heard again.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Edit: 9/10 another amazing song.

[yt]_EyI4p0yjDQ[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

8/10 - Love love love. I just don't listen to that song much though, because the middle is kind of meh. The intro makes me warm and fuzzy inside. But the doctor says that's not a good thing.

[yt]dDbpOhCd3qs[/yt]


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

well...it's brought some variety to techno if that's even possible 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4gCf62y_E4


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

No. Just not very interesting. 3/10.

Posting my sister's music for lulz.

Edit. Fixed link.


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

link broken 0/10 epic fail

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/sy-5749517/coheed_and_cambria_welcome_home_official_music_video/

sorry...i just love them so much


----------



## Ohko (May 15, 2010)

Link isn't working Browder, just so you know.

EDIT:: Why'd you have to go and beat me Flud... :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> link broken 0/10 epic fail
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/sy-5749517/coheed_and_cambria_welcome_home_official_music_video/
> 
> sorry...i just love them so much


6/10 - The vocals are hilarious for some reason, the music I feel like I've heard a million times before even though I've never heard this band. Generic, but it's alright anyway.

Skip to 0:27 for the song.

[yt]5h5mHm6bm48[/yt]


----------



## KAiZA (May 15, 2010)

Teto said:


> 6/10 - The vocals are hilarious for some reason, the music I feel like I've heard a million times before even though I've never heard this band. Generic, but it's alright anyway.
> 
> Skip to 0:27 for the song.
> 
> [yt]5h5mHm6bm48[/yt]


6/10 - better than most shit on the radio, but not particularly interesting.
[yt]UGcZwOl3ItQ[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

I thought the same about it, too. It isn't much different from a lot of stuff really. Just the fact I was listening to it at the time.

8/10 - I think it's pretty cool. If it wasn't for the retroish sounds, it would have sounded pretty similar to most dance music. But it's a nice little twist.

The very beginning made me think of Dan Deacon, so here we go,

[yt]OPddleVa6yg[/yt]

I don't know why the creator of that video enabled the public to post notes on the video.


----------



## Tao (May 15, 2010)

7/10 - Never heard Dan Deacon before but I like the music. Not amazing but pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-RFrL0TzM

YT tags won't work. D:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

Faris said:


> 7/10 - Never heard Dan Deacon before but I like the music. Not amazing but pretty good.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-RFrL0TzM
> 
> YT tags won't work. D:


[yt]R1-RFrL0TzM[/*yt]

[yt]R1-RFrL0TzM[/yt]


----------



## Ohko (May 15, 2010)

8/10... :V

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99a6DaheLqs


----------



## Volug (May 16, 2010)

Not clicking with me completely.  Drums annoyed me at quite a few points, didn't seem to fit with the other instruments well...  Then again I have never heard this band, I'm not used to their style.  The guys voice annoys me somewhat too, but it fits with the rest of the song.

Still enjoyable to listen to, since this is an entirely new "type" for me.

7/10

Also, Key-a-tars kick ass.

---
For mine I'm going the complete polar opposite of general "oldies" styled music.  Got this music for my work out routines, and to change up the music in the game Killing Floor.

Swinging the Dead - Devildriver


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

4/10. 'Twas but a pirate rock song.
EDIT: To Volug: It sucked. Garth is not happy.





[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MMz-wi50ACU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MMz-wi50ACU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

I can tell why people like it but I just don't enjoy it. 5/10

[yt]1ghaHlOPdYU[/yt]

I've posted this before yeah, but it's good so nyaaa~


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

0/10. You don't like Queen.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3IF5VahGtFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3IF5VahGtFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

Slyck said:


> 0/10. You don't like Queen.


OMG GUIZ HE DIDN'T LIKE A BAND I LIKE SO I'LL AUTOMATICALLY HATE EVERYTHING HE POSTS

For that I'm going to rate yours 0/10 without even hearing it since that's probably what you did.

If I gave Queen 0/10 I could understand the hostility - but I was fair. You were not. Instead, you were an immature fucktard. 

[yt]GHvuXdhnieA[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 16, 2010)

6/10 - man i cant dance 2 dis (I know this is far too early compared to the length of the song, but I think I've pretty much got the gist of it from skipping around the song o

[yt]0ud-pdJh8S8[/yt]



DarkNoctus said:


> OMG GUIZ HE DIDN'T LIKE A BAND I LIKE SO I'LL AUTOMATICALLY HATE EVERYTHING HE POSTS
> 
> For that I'm going to rate yours 0/10 without even hearing it since that's probably what you did.
> 
> If I gave Queen 0/10 I could understand the hostility - but I was fair. You were not. Instead, you were an immature fucktard.


Maybe he was just being silly, which I think he was.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

6 or maybe a 7 

[yt]MHy3b7tsSyk[/yt]


----------



## Ohko (May 16, 2010)

1/10 No... I can't stand the singer's voice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e-TYCiZ-4Q


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 16, 2010)

7/10
[yt]AqKmWslGiac[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 16, 2010)

8/10

Skynard C:

[yt]NVJ54VaOsuM[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 16, 2010)

8/10
[yt]swzh0ngMNJo[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (May 16, 2010)

10/10 That was pretty awesome for both skynyd and Van Halen
[yt]nFl0nlHaWa4[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (May 16, 2010)

8/10
Always good to hear simple man 

This one's long, but amazing.

Tool
10,000 Days (Wings pt. 2)
10,000 Days

[yt]G-0rLI6-skQ[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (May 16, 2010)

8/10 Very good. Good quality

Dig-Mudvayne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIqbdnaPcT8


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

Meh 5/10

[yt]K6u5D-5LWSg[/yt]

I love Olafur Arnalds' work.


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

To JamesB's post: 5/10. Smooth and fluent, but leaves one expecting more in terms of speed.



DarkNoctus said:


> OMG GUIZ HE DIDN'T LIKE A BAND I LIKE SO I'LL AUTOMATICALLY HATE EVERYTHING HE POSTS
> 
> For that I'm going to rate yours 0/10 without even hearing it since that's probably what you did.
> 
> If I gave Queen 0/10 I could understand the hostility - but I was fair. You were not. Instead, you were an immature fucktard.



I did listened to it. Not my type of music. Honestly, I think what I said was much more appropriate than what I would have said if I gave an honest answer. You were fair? You even said you didn't listen to what I posted. The point is I just don't agree with some people. Does that mean I hate what they post? No. Will I read that guy's stuff? Yea, I will. Will I still read your posts? Yes? Damn straight. Just don't get me started on how the nut for a nut policy, at least in this context, will turn this thread into shitpost haven.

If what you posted was intended with sarcasm and jest, I do apologize.

I'll post the song again, and I do hope you (or whoever is reading this) will listen to it. I will try to be more respectful in my rating of music.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UyEvsH4_ySU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UyEvsH4_ySU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

Slyck said:


> To JamesB's post: 5/10. Smooth and fluent, but leaves one expecting more in terms of speed.



People don't usually listen to Olafur Arnalds and expect to get a rush out of it.

6/10 Grateful Dead has a few works I really love, though.

[yt]Zr_MJAOyOeU[/yt]

WHY DO THESE ICELANDIC MUSICIANS HAVE TO BE SO DAMN AWESOME


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I did listened to it. Not my type of music. Honestly, I think what I said was much more appropriate than what I would have said if I gave an honest answer. You were fair? You even said you didn't listen to what I posted. The point is I just don't agree with some people. Does that mean I hate what they post? No. Will I read that guy's stuff? Yea, I will. Will I still read your posts? Yes? Damn straight. Just don't get me started on how the nut for a nut policy, at least in this context, will turn this thread into shitpost haven.
> 
> If what you posted was intended with sarcasm and jest, I do apologize.


Oh give it a rest. You rated my song 0/10 because I didn't like Queen. If you didn't, you would have at least said something about the song. I was fair with Queen. So get over that.

@JamesB: Have that on my computer already, so no need to listen. It's pretty good. 6/10.

[yt]tIOsHvJdWjI[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

6/10. Has kind of an 'epic hero' feeling to it. The first guy's vocals don't really click with me but the rest is pretty nice. Also, no hurt feelings about the last few posts okay? 


Bob Dylan -- Man of Constant Sorrow The embed feature has been disabled.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

8/10 A classic.

Link since it's not on youtube.

Listen to the whole thing.


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

9/10. Almost perfect. Made me feel like flying.

[yt]ix3opphUIGg[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (May 16, 2010)

10/10

Lol, at first I thought it was the We Are the World Remake because of the "Help Haiti Now", but that was really awesome 

Death Cab for Cutie
Brothers on a Hotel Bed
Plans

[yt]iZWZo-rnciE[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 17, 2010)

7/10. Powerful.

*Now I know this one is kind of a meme, but replace "Chocolate Rain" with "Racism" and the message becomes clear.*

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EwTZ2xpQwpA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EwTZ2xpQwpA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Delta (May 17, 2010)

10/10 Love it.

One of his lesser heard songs. R.I.P.

[yt]ow-B_R9urM0[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

7/10 Pretty nice.

Again, listen to the whole thing:

[yt]wyxl2RVVnXc[/yt]


----------



## Delta (May 17, 2010)

7/10 That was a nice listen.

[yt]6P9lBsib0qc[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 17, 2010)

3/10. Can't stand the screaming. I have a feeling I would like it if I liked metal, though.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1oeZdRAbodY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1oeZdRAbodY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

4/10
My rating would probably be higher if I was tripping, though. :V

I really loved the lyrics in this song:
[yt]UC5iVarCBiA[/yt]


----------



## Delta (May 17, 2010)

10/10 
That whole album was awesome. I'm partial to the song "Shiva" myself.

[yt]YVbI39EN_4Q[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

9/10 pretty awesome.


(this picks up at ~1:40)
[yt]1KEujVL4pj8[/yt]
Edit: better vid


----------



## Slyck (May 17, 2010)

9/10 It's like the Bohemian Rhapsody of whatever the hell that genre is. Awesome. Well, I haven't heard enough stuff like that to say for sure... 

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T1bgxfxchkQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T1bgxfxchkQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Delta (May 17, 2010)

11/10 how could I not love Floyd

Viking love song anyone?

[yt]0hH82eIjukY[/yt]


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 17, 2010)

7/10

[yt]EdoJ6yIr7Rk[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

2/10 I just don't like the genre

[yt]DM6hL78so9c[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (May 17, 2010)

Meh, didn't like that too much.

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uZlGDZ8TuY


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 17, 2010)

6/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kup2ku1ZH84


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 17, 2010)

Edit: Ninja'd listening to yours now

Kit: 7/10 - It's pretty cool so far. Is this reminding me of Nirvana or Metallica? Certainly seems like something my brothers would have listened to, because that's what I'm getting. Anyway, just finished and yes, a 7. Was pretty good, something I'd listen to again, but it wasn't brilliant.

[yt]uGIamoCU790[/yt]

weee


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

3/10 Amazing original, pretty bad remix imo.

Awesome music video:

[yt]G_sBOsh-vyI[/yt]


----------



## Rachrix (May 17, 2010)

8\10 epic song im gonna get some muse on my ipod now

i will now stop the epic rock songs to play a favourit song of mine :3

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v4_M5PcJQmU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v4_M5PcJQmU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

5/10 (neutral)
Just isn't the kind of stuff I listen to.

[yt]Ji4m9__Ukb8[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 17, 2010)

7/10

[yt]yx6d3YUQx3Q[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

8/10 I don't usually listen to that type of stuff, but haha that's awesome.


I love this song:
[yt]d8nctB2b_Jo[/yt]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 17, 2010)

6.5/10
[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGLGxjXYuKI&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGLGxjXYuKI&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
One of my favs.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 17, 2010)

6/10

Epic, but not really my style...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Lky1vShZ58


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 17, 2010)

7/10 cause i didnt listen to the lyrics

[yt]dgrlcrij4gc[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

7/10 pretty nice.

RX Bandits, anybody?
I love how this song ends:
[yt]xHdrCXBYiyk[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 17, 2010)

Can tell from the start this will be maybe an 8/10 but ffff it's great :3 Like this kind of music right now, yes.

[yt]KCzIw4W7fdQ[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (May 17, 2010)

@teto, not bad. i like the different style, 7/10.

[yt]6BVjfbQmz4o[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 17, 2010)

Uhhhh 8? 
Very muted drumming from Zach, at least for him
[yt]iXG9138u_zo[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 17, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Uhhhh 8?
> Very muted drumming from Zach, at least for him
> [yt]iXG9138u_zo[/yt]


 
9... Bjork is great. 

[yt]ZxGZYIHmmfs[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 18, 2010)

9/10

I'm not totally sure what I listened too, but it was interesting and it was sexy, so I'm all for it.

Now for something completely awful.

[yt]zUVYcqhtuGQ[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 18, 2010)

WELL

IF IT ISNT LITTLE OL DREW

HUH, I GUESS I'M GONNA HAVE TO GIVE YA A 5

(For effort)

KEEP IT UP AND I ASSURE YOU SOMEDAY YOU'LL BE THE NEXT MEG WHITE

[yt]b1hHEVxckIU[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

6/10 It was decent.

[yt]YtWqNq4Toqw[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

7/10. Inconsistent in a good way!

Starts at 00:45. The quality isn't great but the song is. At leas I think 

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q2W0vcKttHs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q2W0vcKttHs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

7/10 nice

Indie rock ftw:
[yt]EuP4y0Dfyyk[/yt]
(Gotta love that false ending)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 18, 2010)

7/10 Pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ERG...t&p=AD3077263F6EFF94&playnext_from=PL&index=2


----------



## Hir (May 18, 2010)

Impressive playing, but in terms of it being a song, didn't shine out much to me. 4/10.

[yt]s_ZqSUMEUWY[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 18, 2010)

8/10 - Actually really liked it. Listened to it all, too o:

[yt]7F-lqOrRcIY[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

5/10. Not bad for pop. The sarcasm adds to it.

Mr Scruff's 'Sweet Smoke' from his album 'Trouser Jazz':
[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sTXNEq30Hbw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sTXNEq30Hbw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Ohko (May 18, 2010)

10/10 no words to describe how awesome that was. Pie + Doodling = Win

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujzp9ffPwPM


----------



## foxmusk (May 18, 2010)

8/10, voltaire is really unique, a good listen and well done :3

[yt]eO-dT913Zmg[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 18, 2010)

6.5/10
[yt]1Gol0_8HOPM[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (May 18, 2010)

8/10 Enjoyed the beat
[yt]YTiekydDnOM[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 18, 2010)

6/10 - Generic/stereotypical Techno
[yt]SzmUde_EK5Y[/yt]


----------



## LukkasWF (May 18, 2010)

7/10 I don't dig on techno much these days and the intro kina dragged. but it was creative with a good industrial feel. great coda as well.

Ronnie James Dio *from the afterlife (Heaven AND Hell)* says: Listen to Metal!

The Sword - Winter's Wolves, from the Age of Winters album. I love this band!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFWoDlygXKM


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 18, 2010)

^ninja'd

8/10
[yt]LPPwdlgv2cs[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (May 18, 2010)

really not a fan of meta knights  theme, but 7/10 because it's well put together.

[yt]KjqqRlgzv6c[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 19, 2010)

09/10. That's pretty fucking epic.
[yt]GxZuq57_bYM[/yt]


----------



## BroadSmak (May 19, 2010)

3/10
That sucked pretty damn hard.
WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?

Anyway;
[yt]rHGtRQGRgPU[/yt]


----------



## Rachrix (May 19, 2010)

6/10 not bad kind of mellow, sounds like i would have to be high to enjoy it.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pdFqumm9CXM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pdFqumm9CXM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 19, 2010)

Pretty good. 9/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGfMUw42wvM


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

reminds me more of some secret agent song made 8bit than pokemon but it was catchy so I'll give it an 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxPNtvATbj0


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 19, 2010)

7/10. Eh....

[yt]L3jmdIQfpZ8[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

7/10
Can't get this song out of my head.
[yt]17TQO4zt6Xw[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 19, 2010)

Oh god I got such a fright from the start of that. Holy gosh.
Anyway, 7/10 - It was fun, but idk, the sounds were meh. Remind me of retro games, not sure what you would call that kind of thing. Whatever, it was alright but kind of got on my nerves. Seems something I'd learn to tolerate after a while (like metal screaming, gurgling gravel), but for now, it's hurting my ears a little o:

[yt]dcEX_gT1n2g[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

6/10. Pretty sweet.

[yt]DR2DPrcFXeM[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (May 20, 2010)

8/10, i genuinely liked it! pretty cool old sound, kinda depressing.

[yt]cgdwOM_qpAk[/yt]


----------



## Rachrix (May 20, 2010)

9/10 intense song sounds like an electric violin covered in awesomeness 

inspired me to put this song

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VeSzLSDb2lo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VeSzLSDb2lo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 20, 2010)

5/10 - I really don't know if I like or dislike it D:

[yt]ejQPxyaDzYw[/yt]


----------



## Isen (May 21, 2010)

7.5/10
One of the better songs on that album.

Anathallo- The River
Couldn't find a high enough quality version on youtube.


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

3/10 What is this I don't even?

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ai7mzkZcRsw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ai7mzkZcRsw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 21, 2010)

1/10. I'm glad I don't have a knife within reach.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0Shh4DXGpw


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

5/10. Good but too pop-like.

You might need the lyrics for this one if you can't understand the patois.
[yt]3Bv27OcVlMQ[/yt]


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

Okay but nothing particularly special. 6/10.

Sorry for VeVo. I think it's worth it.

[yt]Lsgbb23z27w[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 22, 2010)

Nah. 3/10.

[yt]yRquiBD2vuU[/yt]


----------



## Zerig (May 22, 2010)

4/10, sounds like a track for a hack n' slash game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y6TS-O9iqM&feature=related


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

4/10 That was pretty screwed over.

[yt]Y4Y7GMPJO64[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 22, 2010)

4/10 oh god nostalgia

[yt]bqCKr5AeKpc[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 22, 2010)

Slyck said:


> 4/10 That was pretty screwed over.
> 
> [yt]Y4Y7GMPJO64[/yt]



-1/100

Its rap  

And

1/10

Pizza is for conformists



[yt]4dWXV5PxySU[/yt]

\m/


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

6/10 Not bad for metal.
[yt]uMVnEGcMsFs[/yt]

​


----------



## Hir (May 22, 2010)

Meh. 5/10

[yt]gRUHsnXidow[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 22, 2010)

4/10
INB4 Dragonforce is overrated, I still like their music anyway.
[yt]ZT-qBvc3IxE[/yt]


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

Another 4/10. It still sound like any other Dragonforce song.

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/digital-short-great-day/1228169/


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

Overshot Funny and went straight to annoying. 1/10.

Time for some musicals!
[yt]7JCoA92y24A[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

7/10

It was good, though I think you've posted this before? I've definitely seen it and I'm pretty sure it was on here...

[yt]HPvZVdHDB4E[/yt]


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

I don't remember posting it before...hm.
Anyway 8/10. I love Avenue Q but I don't feel inspired by it.

Moar musicals!
[yt]3g4ekwTd6Ig[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

8/10

That woman has an amazing voice.

[yt]N_TbgMUx9OA[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

6/10 - Was pretty cool. Not sure what else to put as a comment, here.

[yt]1AyjRU2LwDU[/yt]


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

Hah. Saw this on Nostalgia Critic. 9/10. Minus two for being uninspiring but +1 for being from the Wind and the Willows.

Not a musical. 

EDIT

Ninja'd. Will get to you soon, Teto.

EDITEDIT.
4/10. It wasn't anything special. It could have been half the songs on the planet.


----------



## Ohko (May 23, 2010)

8/10 Wow, very interesting song. I thought I would hate it, but I enjoyed it. Especially the tempo of the song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGK84Poeynk&playnext_from=TL&videos=F02yOFNU23g&feature=recentf


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

7/10
One remix that shows a certain beat and meaning, but other than that, no real input from the artist.

EDIT: Because embedding is disabled, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUkje1lw4cA.


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

6/10 That was pretty fucking trippy.

[yt]kxGh6VGxuw0[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

8/10 - I actually really like this o: I'm into this kind of thing right now.

This is similar, right?

[yt]83zC575opm0[/yt]


Also, I'm no good with genres, can anybody tell me what mine would be?


----------



## Stawks (May 24, 2010)

7/10

That, good friend Teto, is what they call indie-pop, because it's got all the accessibility and simplicity of a pop song, without being about bitches and gettin drank.

[yt]BYQGgl-quVg[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 24, 2010)

5/10. Meh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Hznfomw14&feature=related


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

5/10 I love the games, but it's a meh rendition of the song.

[yt]0GdqHJqeVy8[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

9/10 - This is fantastic

[yt]UN0A6h9Wc5c[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 24, 2010)

7/10

Good, kinda harmless. :3

[yt]JWGwylbB3PA&a[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

7/10 Ridiculous vid. Good song!

[yt]PElmanrBJRs[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

JamesB said:


> [yt]0GdqHJqeVy8[/yt]



I like this kind of music as well :>

as for slyck, I'll just give a 6/10 I'm sure anyone else besides me likes that kind of music lol

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/URTt_imRTlM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/URTt_imRTlM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 24, 2010)

8/10
[yt]wGyKLNEjnYU[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

6/10 - It was okayish

[yt]7ENbOGajB00[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

9/10 oh that's REAL nice <3

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t4Tz8QPymxw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t4Tz8QPymxw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

can't think of anything else right now (I prefer instrumental)


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 24, 2010)

9/10 Vocal Ver.
9/10 Instrumental
[yt]mGSVpsal7rk[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

6/10 Dumb in a good way...

[yt]YI0ZbM6[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Slyck said:


> 6/10 Dumb in a good way...
> 
> [yt]YI0ZbM6_u0[/yt]



I love this invisible song that doesn't exist 10/10

edit: I'll pick a song that isn't sigur ros

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/01Ohnhakw3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/01Ohnhakw3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

(the drum beats were completely done by chairs and cardboard boxes. I find that interesting :'D)


----------



## Kivaari (May 24, 2010)

6.5/10 Kinda Interesting. Guess it shows you don't need drums to make music.

Anata - Slain Upon His Altar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BfCh-dXNFg


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

7/10 Heard it before, it's pretty good.

Now I will leave this silly song here:

[yt]yBaFafvlqe0[/yt]


----------



## Ohko (May 25, 2010)

8/10 Trippy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyHNuVaZJ-k


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

7/10 I remember that song. it played ALL the time on the radio lol

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/__0QZTI6W5A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/__0QZTI6W5A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

enya... nooooo!


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

9/10 I heard it a while ago, it's amazing.

Now for some chiptunes:

[yt]TFx9JiSokLI[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 25, 2010)

5/10. Good for chiptunes I guess...

Hope this works now...
[yt]iYI0ZbM6_u0[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

6/10 - Some bits were meh, but I still found myself entertained. I should listen to more Sublime.

[yt]wvGrzLojk94[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

7/10 It's a fun song.

Now for more silliness:

[yt]cOOQlh-QTrM[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (May 25, 2010)

Edit: Not bad. 7/10

Your New Boyfriend Wears Girl Pants - Zebrahead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gmTc0nHNCk


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

7/10 I love the vocals.

Here's something new for you:

 Zelda FTW.
I hate rap.  I love this:

[yt]-XD4EjeXe1A[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

2/10 I'm sorry, rap and saria's song do not mix for me 

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FT62Gwv70kM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FT62Gwv70kM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

8/10 Another great snow patrol song.

These chicks are so badass:

[yt]bBwa8nqtris[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (May 26, 2010)

9/10
Absolutely awesome!!!

Poets of the Fall
Given and Denied
Twilight Theatre

[yt]r-ovNGj9Vlk[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

7/10 I was afraid it was going to roll into some heavy metal... thank god it didn't lol

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UBgPmw3JCN4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UBgPmw3JCN4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

the drum harmony starts coming 1:00 in


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2010)

8/10 - Love that song.

[yt]-55ZYpTwu1g[/yt]



JamesB said:


> Escala


I have that album. Didn't think much of any of the songs, but maybe I should be more patient. Oh well, it's pretty much just a cover album, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Hir (May 26, 2010)

I do like me some Anathema, though I think that one drags on a bit. 8/10.

This one is better.

[yt]C4x1Mq-NFFc[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 26, 2010)

7/10

[yt]btHNCRxp1Ug[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

6/10 just right out of my taste 

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSMeUPFjQHc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSMeUPFjQHc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

sound familiar?


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2010)

3/10 not really...

[yt]flOvM4Z355A[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (May 26, 2010)

2/10 - Made it like 2 minutes in and got bored.

Story of the Year - Burning Years
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhM9lk6GEE0


----------



## Arc (May 26, 2010)

5/10 Nothing too exciting or unusual, but okay, I guess.

[yt]VUJw-7Jjllc[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2010)

4/10 Good beat?

I guess this is the last I'll be posting of The Doors... Seems this forum isn't a big fan.
This one's shorter though...
[yt]3dLAv0NklTg[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2010)

7/10 - I thought it was good o: Couldn't say why though, just did.


Yes, this is pretty well-known, but it's all I can think to post.

[yt]f5M_Ttstbgs[/yt]


----------



## Yaril47 (May 26, 2010)

7.5 It was fine, but not my style of music.

Anybody who has played CoD:WaW should have heard this by now.

Elena Siegman. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4opsC93Gtc&annotation_id=annotation_561342&feature=iv


----------



## CVGamer (May 26, 2010)

8/10 - I don't like the vocals, it'd be much better as an instrumental, imo.

Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDRtMTfZlIU


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

Very annoying. The guitar and the voice. 4/10.

Sorry for Vevo. Vid is good though.
[yt]PIh07c_P4hc[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2010)

6/10 Not bad.

Bob Dylan -- Mr. Bojangles  Linked because it's not on YT.

Sad song but as beautiful as you would expect from Dylan.


----------



## kyle19 (May 26, 2010)

7/10
[yt]yOFkcj4iDvM[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

6.5/10 I remember this kind of music. it's not my taste, but it brings back nostalgia 

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/34ZtT4Th9Ys&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/34ZtT4Th9Ys&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS SONG FOREVER. 10/10 
I forgot what it was called. =/

Guilty pleasure song. Not as good as the last post but...


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS SONG FOREVER. 10/10
> I forgot what it was called. =/
> 
> Guilty pleasure song. Not as good as the last post but...



1/10

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TdXq20oJlC0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TdXq20oJlC0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

6/10 It gets a bit repetitive.

I know this song is long, but stick with it.  It gets good.

[yt]xOnM4C4VTY0[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (May 27, 2010)

Not my type of music, but I liked it enough. 6/10

The Fratellis - For The Girl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKWHr3mznME


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

8/10 I haven't heard that for a couple of years lol.

[yt]3LqKuPPxi_M[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (May 27, 2010)

8/10 I really enjoyed it.
[yt]XN2FrUUq-zI[/yt]


----------



## The Swagganator (May 27, 2010)

10/10 because anything by Rise Against is awesome.

[yt]xqds0B_meys[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 27, 2010)

5/10. A bit overplayed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZKp...&p=AD3077263F6EFF94&playnext_from=PL&index=32
I think this qualifies as a "song".


----------



## The Swagganator (May 27, 2010)

6/10 Whatever it was was pretty good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf2aIVKp1OY

REAL MUSIC


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

2/10 Just noise to me.

Punk ska is where it's at.
[yt]4h2q3OKjRu0[/yt]
EDIT: To Kit H. Ruppell, that was fucking beautiful. I know it's not the one I'm rating, but thanks for posting that!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2010)

7/10 - I like it :] I'm not great with genres but this is ska, right? Good stuff indeed.

[yt]RAH-b6JY4iQ[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (May 27, 2010)

7/10 I liked the song
[yt]9-SQGOYOjxs[/yt]


----------



## The Swagganator (May 27, 2010)

10/10 Love that song

[yt]DWaB4PXCwFU[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

4/10 Okay I guess.



Teto said:


> 7/10 - I like it :] I'm not great with genres but  this is ska, right? Good stuff indeed.


 
 Sort of. Ska (well, first wave ska) would be more like Desmond Dekker's  stuff. Sublime is more like rock/punk/ska mixed.

Speaking of Dekker,

[yt]ftlyzgst_vA[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2010)

8/10 - This is great. So much music I do not haaaave.



Slyck said:


> Sort of. Ska (well, first wave ska) would be more like Desmond Dekker's  stuff. Sublime is more like rock/punk/ska mixed.


ooh so it wasn't wrong that I think The Offspring then.

Now for something completely different.

[yt]GPBQniIeBUg[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

5/10 That was sure a trip.

[yt]G52Z84vF4fk[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (May 27, 2010)

6/10 wasn't bad. Not my type of music, but not bad.

Hollywood Undead - Paradise Lost
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS7EIeZ05_M


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

2/10 That kind of sucked to be honest.

[yt]QWgsIMY_Vfs[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

4/10

I know this is hip-hop, but bear with it:

[yt]5K3scd91Bbw[/yt]


----------



## Larry (May 27, 2010)

6/10
Umm, it was so-so.

I know this is R&B, but bear with me lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CQraVpvSjo


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 27, 2010)

2/10 no, just no

[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s3J8xvvvI5A&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s3J8xvvvI5A&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## CVGamer (May 27, 2010)

6/10 Not bad, it was alright.

Three Days Grace - Life Starts Now
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIJ1S3BrwH4&feature=related


----------



## lobosabio (May 27, 2010)

3/10  

My ears are bleeding.  

Time to get a bit weird.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKpAfZnNdDg


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 27, 2010)

lobosabio said:


> 3/10
> 
> My ears are bleeding.
> 
> ...


 
YES. 9/10.

[yt]8vYJjpQzJLQ[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 27, 2010)

8/10

Fish, are you entering you Benito Period?

[yt]cryjgChC2WE[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 28, 2010)

8/10 I love that song, but the version you posted cuts off at the end.
Awesome MSP skills though.


Now for some more wierdness that I'm not expecting anybody to like at all:

[yt]2QdPBmHHnec[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (May 28, 2010)

9/10 - That sounded sick.

Killswitch Engage - This Is Absolution
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyA3nzPkFPs


----------



## The Swagganator (May 28, 2010)

8.5/10 Pretty damn sick

[yt]e8X3ACToii0[/yt]

This song is fucking awesome, _and_ it has fursuiters in the video.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 28, 2010)

6/10 

It was p.ok

[yt]qMqcoyWV2vM[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

8/10 - This is great :]

[yt]tvm2ZsRv3C8[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 28, 2010)

10/10 - wow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os82RSWJjWE


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

3/10 Can't really get into it.

Time for some boozin' music.
The quality isn't great as I just recorded this off my 8-track player but give it a chance.

You'll have to save the file (right click > save link as) and open it with your favorite media player.

THREE SHEETS IN THE WIND.WMA


Don't worry about an embedded virus, there aren't any.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

6/10 - This is pretty cool, but not something I'd keep on my mp3 to listen to later. Sway to it while it's on the radio, wouldn't change the station.

[yt]iwMTZFBd5eQ[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

That sond 7/10. Not bad.
VEVO, however, 1/10.


Plus points for south park intros!
[yt]DKbPUzhWeeI[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 28, 2010)

4/10 Sorry, I just thought it was too boring and could only finish half the song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUqId5WpH0o&fmt=22


----------



## Larry (May 28, 2010)

7/10
Better than I expected.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZoQ_E8GHsk


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 28, 2010)

larry669 said:


> 7/10
> Better than I expected.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZoQ_E8GHsk


 
7/10. 

I like.

My Latest Submission to FA.


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> 7/10.
> 
> I like.
> 
> My Latest Submission to FA.


0/10, I want that minute of my life back.

Six Six six, the number of the beast...


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 28, 2010)

9/10
[yt]fZcmg4-Zm-8[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 28, 2010)

8/10 lol that video was awesome

Made me want to post this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttcboE1GrNg

how are you guys embedding videos?? [yt] tags don't work for me


----------



## Zhael (May 28, 2010)

Eh. 4/10.

FUCKIN' MAGNETS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs&feature=related


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

6/10 - What goes here?

[yt]7Zdi2IF5ezw[/yt]


----------



## Isen (May 29, 2010)

7/10
Not my favorite by her, but I still love it.

[yt]nGverngX1Es[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

6/10 - It was pretty good, but overall, I'm not really a fan of acoustic music. Nice voice, though.

[yt]S7xLLzA92s8[/yt]


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

7/10.

Like all God is an Astronaut songs, I keep on wanting vocals. It's awesome but it feels lacking.

Start at the 29 second mark.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 29, 2010)

9/10

[yt]4odY-AnN4uc[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 30, 2010)

2/10

It's dub.

[yt]2iu7Cd9-ZjA[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 30, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 2/10
> 
> It's dub.



Did you even listen to it AT ALL or are you really that closed minded? Sounded like you were giving the rating based on the genre without even listening. Not cool man. You have to listen to the song before rating... if not I take this back.

3/10 IT'S RAP LOL.
[yt]smo1DVE7PmY[/yt]


----------



## Koray (May 30, 2010)

5/10 um... not the kind of music i'd listen to, but still, kinda enjoyed the video 

[yt]WKIPuNX9gCQ[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 30, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Did you even listen to it AT ALL or are you really that closed minded? Sounded like you were giving the rating based on the genre without even listening. Not cool man. You have to listen to the song before rating... if not I take this back.
> 
> 3/10 IT'S RAP LOL.



I did listen to it, you tit. It was like a minute long, and it sounded like fucking dub. Like every fucking dub songs sounds. Like ass, in it's own unique way.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

dont fight ;^;


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> dont fight ;^;



Sorry >>

@ koray: 4.5/10 Not too bad but I couldn't get into it.

[yt]-erG28ot6ww[/yt]


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

4/10. Bland.

Sorry for long ass song.

Not really. :3


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

8/10 Deep.


Here's another ballad:
Listen to the whole thing, boring or not.
[yt]UKDLQWEvubc[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 31, 2010)

10/10 for memorial day
[yt]VKkUd8uxg8I[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (May 31, 2010)

7/10
I don't know, it's kind of nice.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeAi2fSR1zg

Now something in spanish from Spain.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 31, 2010)

4/10, Just your average predictable pop song, but in another language :/ I got my hopes up for a second.

Here's something more exotic 
Gustavo Santaolalla - Pampa
[yt]GB8IxvNEv7k[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (May 31, 2010)

4/10? *sigh*
I feel like an average teen.

To yours: 5/10.
I don't quite like that style, it almost feels stereotypically... how's that rhymth called like? No, romantic guitars don't hit with me.

And now, music from my homeland (no, it's not pop).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7GmoXe1XUo


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2010)

6/10 - Enjoyable, yes. Not something I'll listen to again, though, nor the kind of thing I'd keep saved.


[yt]Cm7VKmA538c[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (May 31, 2010)

7.5/10

Sounds a little like Son Cubano, and I happen to be a fan of Son Cubano.
Speaking of Son Cubano and Salsa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uagxHHVMobY

Here's one of its classics.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 31, 2010)

6/10
[yt]n6jCJZEFIto[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

Been posted before, but 8/10 <3 Cowboy Bebop.

Now for some more Japanese awesomeness:

[yt]B3Xn2MTFheY[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 1, 2010)

7/10 Pretty c:

[yt]21YA4Xytvao[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 1, 2010)

4/10, I have a nosebleed for tripping on my face so much. (rimshotgoeshere)
[yt]i4SJcDd4ICg[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 1, 2010)

4/10

I have not seen Wolf's Rain? Is that song dubbed or in engrish? Either way, it made my ears bleed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwt4DdsFL70&feature=related

Now, Stravinky's masterpiece.


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> 4/10
> 
> I have not seen Wolf's Rain? Is that song dubbed or in engrish? Either way, it made my ears bleed.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwt4DdsFL70&feature=related
> ...



Uhh... 7/10, I guess. I'm not a buff on orchestral in the slightest, but the beginning did make for some epic chase music as I had an entire team after me on Xbox Live.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N166bG76o24

I'd also recommend giving the Daytrotter remix a listen.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 2, 2010)

8/10, Lyrics were too jumbled for a 9/10
[yt]j2fZLh8XSnY[/yt]


----------



## Sot82 (Jun 2, 2010)

Eh 6/10 Its ok but not buy much

Well check this out nsfw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY31IacwK1o Oh yeah its a joke but really who doesn't love GWAR?


----------



## Ames (Jun 2, 2010)

wat/10

[yt]xvc1qc8eOQg[/yt]


----------



## Sot82 (Jun 2, 2010)

4/10 Jam bands suck. 

This will blow those hippies out of here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb-DTrMG4vs


----------



## Milo (Jun 3, 2010)

1/10 never... EVER

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SMVik3EFVn4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SMVik3EFVn4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Bando (Jun 3, 2010)

Broked/10


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 3, 2010)

7/10
[yt]o_9G8x9Av2o[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jun 3, 2010)

9/10 Awesome.

Here's a fun song:

[yt]f0-y98ZQxro[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 3, 2010)

7/10 - This is pretty great. Would probably be better if I didn't have to play it through awful speakers, at low volume.

[yt]mGSKul7JksE[/yt]


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 3, 2010)

Teto said:


> 7/10 - This is pretty great. Would probably be better if I didn't have to play it through awful speakers, at low volume.
> 
> [yt]mGSKul7JksE[/yt]



Different, but funky/funny... 7/10

Too bad this guy's CD didn't have half the awesome stuff he post on his channel...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giAzopSy-g0


----------



## Ames (Jun 4, 2010)

8/10 Very nice, but the guy scares me a bit. 

[yt]KOMTdxqz6BU[/yt]


----------



## darkdoomer (Jun 4, 2010)

JamesB said:


> 8/10 Very nice, but the guy scares me a bit.
> 
> [yt]KOMTdxqz6BU[/yt]



0/10
[yt]mlQ1GMkW4OY[/yt]


enjoying this beautiful nasheed instead of this nonsense music.


----------



## Altamont (Jun 4, 2010)

6/10

Eh.

Now, y;all are probably gonna hate me for this...but here ya go!

American Idiot - The Broadway Cast

[yt]REMNVzzZsG0[/yt]


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 4, 2010)

9/10 Greenday has been alright for a while now.


[yt]qJmI6fAPUSk[/yt]

I've seen him melt a guitar with his bare hands.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

7/10. Classic.

[yt]hNZzssfJ0Eo[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 4, 2010)

6/10 - Enjoyable

[yt]O-N2t2UORuA[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 4, 2010)

7.5/10
[yt]56E8yYgLNHE[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (Jun 4, 2010)

5/10 Not my type of music. 

A lot of people have probably heard this song but I love it.

Violent Pornography - System of a Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02cW0s2cxJI


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 4, 2010)

6/10 - It's _okay_

[yt]Vr9T-rakWSU[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Jun 4, 2010)

Good beat, nice sound, easy on the ears 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhC0cKqHFOs I advize anyone to watch this all the way through, just for a good laugh.


----------



## CVGamer (Jun 4, 2010)

8/10 for the computer drummer.

Mental Health - Zebrahead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrhqXMEnDew


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 4, 2010)

7/10 - it's rather bland for a punk rock song, but the lyrics are funny and it's otherwise listenable at least.

I'm sure you've never seen this one before. Here goes Don't Cry Tonight by Savage! =P
(skip to 15 seconds for the video)
[yt]5SLjpyXTlr0[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 4, 2010)

7/10
[yt]CFqffLSi-Kk[/yt]
don't worry j-pop haters, it's the instrumental version


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

?/? What to think?

Download it. Open it. Feels good, man.

Likely one of the most beautiful songs ever.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 4, 2010)

7/10
[yt]CFqffLSi-Kk[/yt]
I'll post this again since the idiot above me didn't actually listen to the song.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

7/10 That's actually not bad for _instrumental_ rock. Kind of has that epic feeling to it.

Should work now.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 4, 2010)

8.5/10 - nice guitar progression, it's calm and active at the same time. The synth should be a bit darker though, it sounds too cheerful in my opinion. I can tell we have about the same music tastes =P

And now, here's the 1984 hit from Ken Laszlo; Hey Hey Guy (i'm in a mood for Italo Disco these days);

[yt]Mz6EijdvyFw[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Jun 4, 2010)

7/10 for good beat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh-yafzptuQ I'm not expecting a big rating for this one


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 4, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> 7/10 for good beat
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh-yafzptuQ I'm not expecting a big rating for this one


 
Pretty Decent, just haven't really ever heard anything like it before. 7/10.

[yt]v0NPlrhINxI[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10 a little jazzy, and folksy, both genre's I don't care for but, I guess it sounds decent here lol

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t3TVKethYRw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t3TVKethYRw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 5, 2010)

8/10 Sympathizing.


[yt]5e-TYCiZ-4Q[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 5, 2010)

8/10 - This is pretty awesome.

[yt]qYa_Un5DrDg[/yt]

(sorry folks)


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10 because his voice reminds me of this awesome band The Streets.

[yt]a28s_wyqkyc[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10 Not bad, sounded good.

Four Year Strong - Beatdown in the Key of Happy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYMgHgfIdus


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 5, 2010)

8/10 - Ahaha! The start is so awesome. Everything else reminds me of Fall Out Boy, Panic! At The Disco and basically all bands of whatever genre that is. Good thing I like them, anyway.

[yt]FL1wemrh_g4[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10

Pleasant bit of piano, but not something I would necessarily listen to if you weren't posting it here. I don't know. I don't really -get- the piano.

Too much subtlety.

Now for some Greek prog rock.

[yt]selfqEH-JnY[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 5, 2010)

6/10 that stuff will give me nightmares...

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ku4eLhgsEE0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ku4eLhgsEE0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

just browsing through some kyle gabler... can't think of anything else. again, all of his drum beats were done by chairs and cardboard boxes


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10 Kinda repetitive at the beginning.

[yt]0E3zUyGzq2k[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Jun 5, 2010)

4/10

Van Halen is as Van Halen does...

[yt]bG4ABgTuCqA[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 5, 2010)

6.5/10 I like the harmonic drum beat throughout the song, but otherwise, I hate the way he sings... reminds me of all those "other" bands T_T

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yoAPw-eJuYo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yoAPw-eJuYo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Jun 5, 2010)

Really? I think Craig Finn has one of the most unique voices in music. 

7/10

I liked it but you know, it could have been a bit more energetic.

[yt]AIoaiTwLk6I[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10
[yt]FdVu4xECZV0[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (Jun 6, 2010)

8/10 That sounded really good.

Cobra Starship - Pleasure Ryland
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT3tkIMFc8c

I know it sounds the same throughout the entire song but I find it relaxing. Not sure why :|


----------



## Delta (Jun 6, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> 7/10
> [yt]FdVu4xECZV0[/yt]


That was kind of fun 8/10

[yt]Wu8WxE7bXQ8[/yt]

Be patient its slow to start.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 6, 2010)

8/10 Balmorheaaa :3

[yt]0Y02jn-CcBw[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> 8/10 Balmorheaaa :3
> 
> [yt]0Y02jn-CcBw[/yt]



8/10 yeeea

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LydS5nUeh7A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LydS5nUeh7A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

a slower tempo electronic song, but features Jonsi <3


----------



## Ames (Jun 6, 2010)

8/10 Love it.

[yt]8cclC2ZPYic[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 6, 2010)

6/10
[yt]d6jRUCIn01c[/yt]
I posted one of the j-pop songs, WITH THE LYRICS! May your ear bleed (even though I love the song)


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 6, 2010)

1/10, my ears are bleeeeeeeding

[yt]kfsjkuiNiLc[/yt]


----------



## kashaki (Jun 6, 2010)

3/10 Not really my thing.

Tokyo Police Club-Bambi

and how do you embed youtube vids on this forum?


----------



## Milo (Jun 6, 2010)

5/10 I was expecting something a little more catchy :\ lol I'm used to the catchy opening themes to some anime shows xD

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cxGrimK4Hy0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cxGrimK4Hy0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (Jun 6, 2010)

5/10 I didn't really like it. It had a good beat though.

Talk About - Dear and the Headlights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOhlj-fzWck


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 6, 2010)

4/10 Not my style, but not too bad

[yt]5NXIs8_7mrE[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

1/10. That was very, very retarded.

[yt]w2LJHUGCN5o[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 6, 2010)

10/10

[yt]wwQjy_ZTaRM[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

99/10 Posting anything from Zevon is cheating, IMHO.

[yt]ujiD2IqRTfc[/yt]


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 6, 2010)

35/100
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzjlKEXJy7Y


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 6, 2010)

3/10 - Bleh. This is bland and is just a load of other bands I've heard.

[yt]gBs-cZs9m8U[/yt]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 6, 2010)

7/10 Not really my type but it passes

[/yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GN2kpBoFs4[yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

9/10 Beautiful.

[yt]ElG8tN1iak8[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 6, 2010)

10/10, so of my earliest memories involve the album Disraeli Gears

[yt]LFpfureaCVs[/yt]


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Jun 6, 2010)

10/10 utter guitar playing win

[yt]gsn9GpuzMtw[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 6, 2010)

6.5/10 it reminds me of the sonic adventure 2 soundtrack for some reason xD

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dt6RjLDB3eQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dt6RjLDB3eQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

it's not the full song, but I like the video


----------



## CVGamer (Jun 6, 2010)

6/10 Not bad.

It's Warmer in the Basement - Cobra Starship
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICrbTuO3frw


----------



## Stawks (Jun 6, 2010)

2/10

This band is way too smug considering the only good thing they've ever done is the hook from that Snakes On A Plane song. Also this song sucks, sorry :/

[yt]pEGyKECUh80[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 6, 2010)

6/10 singing aside, I find the use of instruments a bit soothing in this song. (after I lowered the volume... the damn thing blasted my ears :V)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xE0UA8RREX4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xE0UA8RREX4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

lol one of the most used songs in orchestral history


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 6, 2010)

8/10
[yt]VwcJ5WQSamQ[/yt]
I would've posted Down on the Corner, but someone beat me to it.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 6, 2010)

4/10, but that's not really my style..
[yt]vvCOVDdzrCU[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jun 6, 2010)

2/10 Not like I hate hip-hop or anything, the song's just eh.

[yt]0TPAceeMM6A[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 6, 2010)

7/10 i really like the sound :3

[yt]Ad-l54T_kYY[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Jun 6, 2010)

4/10 Wut?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=953PkxFNiko


----------



## Ames (Jun 6, 2010)

4/10 I love the bass but wtf at the vocals?

This is a bit long, but stoner ftw!

[yt]sO7VP34n2Ps[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Jun 6, 2010)

7/10 much too sludgy for me. But I could see why people would like it.

[yt]UgjpBm1K7_g[/yt]

This guy is my hero. I got lucky enough to sit down and chat with him when he played a show down here. He's probably one of the coolest, down to earth people I've ever met.


----------



## Ames (Jun 6, 2010)

7/10 It's pretty nice, and I think it's awesome that you actually got to sit down and chat with him.

Turn your volume up for this one, it's interesting to say the least:

[yt]2kJ05P-71gY[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

3/10
That is bull.

This is rock. Click the image for mp3.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 7, 2010)

10/10, as I've mentioned before, I love anything from that album
[yt]d-ZB-SzK8lE[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 7, 2010)

7/10. Never seen someone banjo a guitar before.

[yt]fJ9rUzIMcZQ[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 7, 2010)

9/10, a bit overplayed, but how can it not be being a great song, even better when you are buzzed at a party with 25 drunk people singing along to it

[yt]qOGiW-y-Vhs[/yt]


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 7, 2010)

7/10 - For redneck music, it's not bad, and this guy's got crazy skills, but I think it'd sound better with a banjo.

I counter this with... soviet propaganda! Ð”Ð° Ð·Ð´Ñ€Ð°Ð²ÑÑ‚Ð²ÑƒÐµÑ‚  ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¼ÑƒÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ!!

[yt]OmhSd2MS83g[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 7, 2010)

6/10 foreign music is where it's at :3 although a bit... corny lol

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zyfTFqEIdwc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zyfTFqEIdwc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

lol naked guys on the cover


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 7, 2010)

5/10
[yt]lxhquW4INiA[/yt]
Yes, I have the audacity to post another Japanese song
The music video is trippy by the way.


----------



## Delta (Jun 7, 2010)

4/10 I grew out of J-rock long ago and the stuff I listened to back then was much better in my opinion.
[yt]5FM73fiQL0Q[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 7, 2010)

6/10 I hate electric guitars, but everything else was nice.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OrcDD1HS7Ek&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OrcDD1HS7Ek&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

eh why not, I AM the top listener of this song on last.fm xD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 7, 2010)

9/10, added to my favorites c:

And now for something you will probably hate
[yt]4UcwY1xRowQ[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Jun 7, 2010)

5/10 You're right, but its better than some other stuff posted here earlier.'

And Milo, did you just say you hate electric guitars and then proceed to put up Sigur Ros? Contradiction much?

[yt]Xhl5WOlpUGQ[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 7, 2010)

Winds said:


> 5/10 You're right, but its better than some other stuff posted here earlier.'
> 
> And Milo, did you just say you hate electric guitars and then proceed to put up Sigur Ros? Contradiction much?



because unlike 90% of what america calls music, he knows how to use it in a non-generic douchebag rock fashion... as a mater of fact, even when he plays the electric guitar, he uses his bow to play it. it's obviously uniquely different :3 I hate electric guitars. I don't hate music BECAUSE it's there

anyway 8/10 for the techno, 4/10 for the last song

@greg this sounds more of a tecktonik :3  unfortunately I lost my roots to techno music, so I don't know much good  techno aside from the old old techno songs like better off alone etc.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oHTFmJk7fH0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oHTFmJk7fH0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Jun 7, 2010)

Jonsi bows his guitar in SOME songs. Others songs, he picks it, with the distortion on just like "every other generic douchebag rock" artist. I think you don't like (a lot of) musical genres that use distorted guitars as it has been used for decades rather than not like electric guitars which Sigur Ros and the entire post-rock genre use to create their music.

That or your just being one of those post rock elitist dick wads who hate anything that can be considered "normal" in the music scene. The more obscure, the better right? Please..

Anyway.
9/10 Mum is always great. 

[yt]LuYAOGS_55g[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 7, 2010)

Winds said:


> That or your just being one of those elitist dick wads who hate anything that can be considered "normal" in the music scene. They're prevailent in the Post-rock community it seems. The more obscure, the better right? Please..



don't be a dick by assuming so. no, I'm generally into post-rock. I just have a very narrow taste in music. it get's a little tiring when people bitch at me constantly simply because I don't like rock music or any variant of it. I like certain melodic harmonies, which limits my ability to enjoy common music (unfortunately T_T)

9/10 oh god, I love efterklang. I got chills watching one of their video's where they use fences and trash cans etc. as instruments. that was amazing

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3l0p1d01P9s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3l0p1d01P9s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 7, 2010)

7/10 nice

idm time...
weird would be an understatement 
[yt]n_5NJfSgE0s[/yt]


----------



## Eric (Jun 7, 2010)

7/10

I'm not that much into electronica, but this song is actually pretty nice.

Now, that people have come up with Wolf's Rain stuff lately, why not post this one:

[yt]N6XdZMJ8Vsc[/yt]

It's amazing what this guy can do with just his voice and a guitar.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 7, 2010)

8.5/10, I have that soundtrack somewhere, I like it
[yt]Ki3CLHJrPSc[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 7, 2010)

9/10, Andy McKee is seriously skilled

[yt]csrQgWBgfo8[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 7, 2010)

I like that 8/10

[yt]JDgjBl86vq8[/yt]


----------



## MentulMaet (Jun 9, 2010)

6.5/10

Here is some of my type:
[video=youtube;bhq55-zWXQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhq55-zWXQA[/video]


----------



## Valnyr (Jun 9, 2010)

8/10 Good music, and delightfully dark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTCJ5hedcVA


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 9, 2010)

6/10 I can't decide if I hate it or love it because I can't stop laughing XD
[yt]XKvoLQBTbI0[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Jun 9, 2010)

4/10 Does not fit my tastes one bit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR27p0vB4yg&feature=related


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

2/10 Ghastly

[yt]IuiUzyO7n6M[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 9, 2010)

8/10, pretty good! I'm adding it to my playlist of oldies. 
[yt]V6FSau5rGs8[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2010)

6.5/10 it's one of those things I can listen to out of pure boredom lol

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie"  value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2uOrbhhNMPg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param  name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param  name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed  src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2uOrbhhNMPg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always"  allowfullscreen="true" width="480"  height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

edit: I'm sorry, but I have to put this out there: absolute 0/10 for below video... I mean, if it were possible, I'd give it a -5/10 ._.


----------



## lgnb695 (Jun 9, 2010)

6/10
No matter how hard I try, I just can't get into that...
[video=youtube;Ibb5Y_rYYSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ibb5Y_rYYSY[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jun 9, 2010)

5/10  Meh death metal.

[yt]pMIKnbjquVE[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2010)

at least it's not metal. 7/10

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LH2Z_1-Frb8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LH2Z_1-Frb8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

eh why not, it hasn't been posted in a while


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 10, 2010)

8/10

Fanboy time :V I'm getting the urge to play this yet again
[yt]bWre92jMVkA[/yt]


----------



## Zhael (Jun 10, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> 8/10
> 
> Fanboy time :V I'm getting the urge to play this yet again
> [yt]bWre92jMVkA[/yt]


 
Sounds too generic, in my opinion. 5/10
[yt]UPrUx0yQkfM[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (Jun 10, 2010)

5/10 Meh. I like some MSI, didn't really like that song.

I'm Walking This Road Because You Stole My Car (Don't Go) - Fascinoma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn_BSaFSp30


----------



## MentulMaet (Jun 10, 2010)

5/10

This song now:
[video=youtube;svY226veAzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svY226veAzo[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 10, 2010)

4/10

[yt]bYBPxR15aQ0[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 10, 2010)

3/10
[yt]qMvUSeb9csY[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

6/10, I need to watch that again. :V

[yt]htQX4R9yHWc[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 11, 2010)

8/10 Flaming Lips rule

[yt]ncrILTdBywo[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 11, 2010)

6/10 I remember this song watching home improvement xD

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jy2nOwIp-QE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jy2nOwIp-QE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

7/10 It's nice, but it should have been longer, imo.

[yt]o_s1_VjM344[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 11, 2010)

7.5/10 this is actually pretty catchy 

http://www.modrequiem.net/documents/sunstillshine.mp3

sry it's not in youtube video format, but I find it absolutely beautiful <3


----------



## Slyck (Jun 11, 2010)

7/10 Nice. Sound quality seems a bit botched, though.

Warren_Zevon__Renegade.mp3


----------



## Valnyr (Jun 11, 2010)

1/10 XP 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9JhpOf0QwM


----------



## Slyck (Jun 11, 2010)

3/10. I'd likely rate it higher if I liked chiptunes.



Valnyr said:


> 1/10 XP


Did you even listen to the whole thing? You're not doing the song fair if you didn't, and I think most would agree. It's not one of those dumb preacher songs if that's the impression you got by the beginning.

The_Grateful_Dead__Casey_Jones.mp3


----------



## Valnyr (Jun 11, 2010)

7/10 they don't sound bad. But not within my tastes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YrxjyvpPb4


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

7/10 I liked it, but I was kinda expecting it to be a little harder.

[yt]TmvFGiutLeo[/yt]


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 11, 2010)

5/10 - oh god the reverb, it hurts! Otherwise, I suppose this would be a nice, relaxing song.

[yt]LzUQZw3wfro[/yt]

I love America!... the band, not the country. The other can suck my balls. :V


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

8/10 Great!

More old-er rock:

[yt]3wf7ZAZE1zM[/yt]

Rainbow ftw!


----------



## MentulMaet (Jun 11, 2010)

8/10 good and all

[video=youtube;-p0BC2adW5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p0BC2adW5M[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

8/10 Manly.

[yt]aeE82XyNkyM[/yt]

These guys are great.


----------



## Milo (Jun 11, 2010)

7/10 pretty good :3

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oFkSMHle8-M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oFkSMHle8-M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 12, 2010)

Arrrgh, how can one not rate any Zevon song at least an 8

OK, 5/10, sounds a bit generic, and a very strange video
[yt]hn_PF4L470w[/yt]


----------



## Furry Gamer (Jun 12, 2010)

It's ok, not my type of song though. 4/10
[yt]sCMYz0U2uLc[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 12, 2010)

6.5/10 it would be a 7, but I hate MW.... hate it.... HAAAAAATE

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fwgqiI8ZF4g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fwgqiI8ZF4g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 12, 2010)

7/10 - Sounds like a mix between Good Charlotte and Aphex Twin. Feels a little bland but not unwelcome.

[yt]p2RpuR14V0U[/yt]

My response to any and all drama. Also sorry for the cheesy anime clips but as the title suggest, get over it =P


----------



## Slyck (Jun 12, 2010)

6/10. Not too shabby.

Warren_Zevon___Mr._bad_example.mp3


----------



## ferari43 (Jun 12, 2010)

4/10 - I didn't really like it all that much to be fair xD it sounds awesome sorta but really slow and.. Feels old XD

---

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2O1ZxnmOX4 Enjoy 

enjoy


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 12, 2010)

4/10 Just okay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTYQnX_e1zc


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 12, 2010)

7/10 - Not bad, but I've never been a big fan of Yes. Owner of a Lonely Heart was good though.

Now here's a furry-friendly (omg) music video for you, I'm sure you've never heard or watched before! ESATTO! D=

[yt]V1VVzhNMMy4[/yt]


----------



## Krallis (Jun 12, 2010)

4/10....
Ok, that was probably the weirdest thing ive ever seen.

A classic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jH74e3Qo9k


----------



## Valnyr (Jun 12, 2010)

8/10 good music, and good voices

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okqEVeNqBhc&feature=fvst


----------



## Slyck (Jun 12, 2010)

5/10 Not great but not bad...

Bob_Dylan___Subterranean_Homesick_Blues.mp3

This is the closest I'll ever get to rap.


----------



## Krallis (Jun 12, 2010)

7/10
Pretty good, but not really my thing.
(please post a youtube link next time)

Another Dire Straits song, my other favourite one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAczi8DsqBQ&feature=related


----------



## Ames (Jun 12, 2010)

7/10 I enjoyed it, but not the stuff I usually listen to.

[yt]IDk1xYMqw4E[/yt]


----------



## Krallis (Jun 12, 2010)

Not really what id generally listen to, but its a reasonable song, so 7.5/10

Ive onyl really started to like this band, and there very different to anything I listen to, so it very probably wont be peoples type of thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOBtgVA3iv8


----------



## Delta (Jun 12, 2010)

Very much not my taste in music. 5/10 I guess.

[yt]drxdNfHwCvk[/yt]


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

5/10, I like the drumming.

[video=youtube;wBgp5aDH23g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBgp5aDH23g[/video]


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jun 12, 2010)

3/10 not really my taste.

[video=youtube;EWemIeDxVcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWemIeDxVcI[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 12, 2010)

2/10 no thanks

[yt]EKCUsXLhCV8[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jun 12, 2010)

8/10 I loved it.

[yt]cH-v4m0clbM[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 12, 2010)

2/10 Not really my thing.

Bear with the intro:

[yt]ePGWJGakCgY[/yt]


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

9/10 Started dancing to it.

[video=youtube;hII1qmvKmEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hII1qmvKmEA[/video]


----------



## ShadeX (Jun 12, 2010)

4/10
ATTILA-RAGE
[video=youtube;g5ykzj5qcXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5ykzj5qcXs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 13, 2010)

1/10 I hate whatever the hell this is but not a 0 rating because I've heard worse lol

[yt]iRB8nVEq-gU[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 13, 2010)

8/10, I really dig that swinging, easy listening sound he has going on there
[yt]-TC2xTCb_GU[/yt]


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

7.5/10

After reading the title i was like..."I ain't gonna like this one bit." But the instrument play and the lyrics really make it worth listening to. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9V2XOYfI1k&feature=related  <----This is sort of my kind of music.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

6/10. I actually tend to like this sort of stuff a bit, even though it's nowhere near what I listen to. Maybe it's just the tone of the song that makes me like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY_B0fQ4DDg - I love this album. 

Play this song at fucking parties, man! It's such an energizing tune, great rhythm. Part of a concept album so the lyrics won't make sense unless you know the album


----------



## Hir (Jun 13, 2010)

4/10. Not that I'd ever need party tunes, since I'd rather just sit around and listen to ridiculously long songs, but I'm sure I can find better ones for parties than that.

[yt]_sLubzWLueg[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

8/10 - Always liked your music, Noctus. The soft melodic tones are great. This is a really chill piece, even in the heaviest parts.  Good stuff. ^^

[video=youtube;19UZd_DKs2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19UZd_DKs2Q[/video]

Any better for ya? Now one of my favorite bands, BtBam.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 13, 2010)

8.25/10, I like the guitar a lot

[yt]aeUWJbs9Q5E[/yt]


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

8/10

It was loud but somewhat interesting.......The video goes well with it too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyIx1i3uuXg


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

7/10 - Yes, I'm a metalhead and I think you're starting to make me like this band. It's quite beautiful, no other word I have for it. 

[video=youtube;s_bYyal5rDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_bYyal5rDo[/video]

One more from BtBam, then I'll get someone else if I keep doing this.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 13, 2010)

3/10, not my bag really
[yt]PfAWReBmxEs[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 13, 2010)

@ hotrodlincoln 6/10

@hitman, i was thinking of posting 'selkies' <3 the solo at the end

do you like Cynic?
[yt]rSmAacEpt-Y[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> @ hotrodlincoln 6/10
> 
> @hitman, i was thinking of posting 'selkies' <3 the solo at the end
> 
> do you like Cynic?



I DO like Cynic. ^^

I sooooooooo wanted to see BtBam with Cynic and Devin Townsend. Three great acts in one concert, I wanted to gooooooooooooooo. (((((((

Oh well, song is 9/10.  Love it. ^^

[video=youtube;Y9aJ0ncWRvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9aJ0ncWRvY[/video]

I want to see BtBam and/or Cynic tour with these guys someday. :3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 13, 2010)

9/10 another band i love  and I'm very very picky with metal actually

this I love just because how ridiculous and fun it is, makes me smile... and is great to play halo to
[yt]bMNsyri5nIE[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

7.5/10 - I'm not big on Enter Shikari, but this track is alright. :3

And yea, I'm a pretty picky metalhead as well lol. It's gotta show me that the musicians are more than just guitarists and singers, but are MUSICIANS. 

Not sure if this'll be your cup of tea, but I'm mixing it up a bit. XD

[video=youtube;TBA2cA9rGR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBA2cA9rGR0[/video]

Here's some different sort of metal. A band that I WISH still had this vocalist.  They're not as good without him. Scar Symmetry back when they had Christian Alvestam. \m/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 13, 2010)

8/10 I really like this ^^
I'm not a metalhead at all actually, it only makes up a tiny portion of my music tastes. I'm mostly into electronica but I'll go through music 'phases' because there's so many different types of music I like. A few weeks ago I would only listen to tech house nonstop XD Right now I'm in a 'whatever' mood, which is the perfect time to discover new music

and now for something completely different
[yt]7uiCbvMR-fo[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 13, 2010)

7/10 - too many things going on at once
[yt]peYguwk-bfw[/yt]


----------



## Girrominox (Jun 13, 2010)

thats quite ok, 7Â½ / 10

[video=youtube;tpXdNaXYysk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpXdNaXYysk[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jun 13, 2010)

7/10 It's nice, but the vocals didn't really tick with me.

[yt]rbTozgoj9OQ[/yt]


----------



## Girrominox (Jun 13, 2010)

9/10 love that one from Apo <3

[video=youtube;_DboMAghWcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DboMAghWcA[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 13, 2010)

6/10

[yt]GptF_ywVo1I[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jun 13, 2010)

7/10 relaxing...

[yt]UfUN3l5RAh0[/yt]


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 13, 2010)

6.5/10
it was pretty good, but it sounded like a filler and i dont like the scream-like stuff
here ya go
this is really popular but whatev.  still excellent.


----------



## Ames (Jun 13, 2010)

6/10 I didn't exactly enjoy the vocals, but otherwise  it was okay.

[yt]OvqWEvvefmY[/yt]


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

8/10 

Anything that belongs in the strings family i like. This was a creative way to use the cello for metal songs btw.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xleo0Hpsxvg  <--- another song from my favorite band. ^~^


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 13, 2010)

Ehhhh 5/10. I like the vocie...but not into it.

[video=youtube;2judm5t9Qdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2judm5t9Qdo[/video]


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 13, 2010)

I give it a 8 out of 10, which is impressive for this genre. I don't usually like rock music like this, but I found this one pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4fn72uGAW0


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 13, 2010)

5/10 it's ok

this thread needs some prog house.
[yt]aJ5Cr_plEHs[/yt]


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

7/10 Sounds so hip and futuristic.  Kinda calming in a weird way...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B42dozDeEfA  <----Another one of my favorite bands. I memorized everything except for their fuego song.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 13, 2010)

10/10 What makes it so great is the perfect mix between classic and modern music.
[yt]gQTsW6TGAUE[/yt]
I loved this movie.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

10/10 Breathtaking.......I felt the exact same experience when my orchestra was celebrating the 17th birthday of its studio.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMeGQVkdNDY  <---- I tried this piece and it was ok, but without the guitar it kinda sounds boring. I need to find myself a good guitar buddy.... :/


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 14, 2010)

6/10.

[yt]n2QVUo7QOmU[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 14, 2010)

3/10, not really my kind of music

[yt]byeSPOIffVE[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jun 14, 2010)

9/10 I fucking love Yes.  Haven't listened to their stuff in a while, though.

[yt]OuiI0kV4joQ[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 14, 2010)

10/10, that is one of my favorite song
[yt]UAbzlj3nf4E[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 14, 2010)

8/10 good song

[yt]vslVKVc48sE[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Jun 14, 2010)

8/10 rating based on situated ethos of The Who

[yt]0Za1WvllEoo[/yt]

/inb4OMGITSRAPSOITAUTOMATICALLYSUCKS


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 14, 2010)

7/10 you skipped mine 

[yt]lL3AjWIwhoQ[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 14, 2010)

5/10, not my style, but not too bad
[yt]smplqf0FYCk[/yt]


----------



## ShreddingHusky (Jun 15, 2010)

yakety axe!?!! 8/10, pretty awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W53RjPJIAU


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 15, 2010)

4/10 do not like ska

[yt]bazz7A_tD0g[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jun 16, 2010)

Yey more Jon Hopkins! 8/10 It was beautiful.

[yt]72AC9iJreQ8[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 16, 2010)

6/10
[yt]kx6FV2qR2TY[/yt]


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 16, 2010)

the harmonica wasnt mai style..... 4/10
also for this song, i thought it was a GREAT remix...here..
[video=youtube;JWItbYoTLaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWItbYoTLaM[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jun 16, 2010)

6/10 I heard the original a while ago, and I still like it more. :V

Here's an interesting spin on Grieg's classic:

[yt]MhKe-Z-NhBs[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 16, 2010)

4/10 this song makes no sense to me :V (KooksNmonsters)
FUCK, NINJA'D

@ JamesB 5/10

[yt]3T7TLIG65vE[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jun 16, 2010)

Aww, did you listen to the whole thing?  You could literally hear the cello strings combusting.

Anyways, wasn't that posted somewhere earlier in this thread?  Idk maybe I just confused it with something else.
6/10 It's nice but it fades off a bit abruptly at the end.

Now for some joker...?

[yt]Xsh-PIWplJs[/yt]


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Aww, did you listen to the whole thing?  You could literally hear the cello strings combusting.
> 
> Anyways, wasn't that posted somewhere earlier in this thread?  Idk maybe I just confused it with something else.
> 6/10 It's nice but it fades off a bit abruptly at the end.
> ...


It's a bit monotonous, don't You think?
And by "a bit monotonous", I mean it's exactly the same throughout the entire song.
7/10, cause it was actually a good beat.

[yt]udxZ9zkDzpo[/yt]
And I'm grinding 'til I'm tired, they say You ain't grinding 'til you're tired, so I'm grinding with my eyes wide!
Like half the song is censored though.


----------



## moon-drummer (Jun 16, 2010)

Reminds me of a hip hop version of a rock ballad. At least it has a real message. That gives it 7/10 in my book. Good to see that hip hop isn't dead. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pSY...A3A45C57&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=35


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 16, 2010)

8/10, I like that, she has a wonderful voice

[yt]srEP-vvhTvY[/yt]


----------



## CVGamer (Jun 16, 2010)

Meh. 5/10

Comeback Kid - In/Tuition
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLyPLNl3vX0


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 16, 2010)

4/10, meehhhh
[yt]PZIHB-ekODs[/yt]


----------



## ringtailwarrior (Jun 16, 2010)

3/10   not brutal enough

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCkoKKiZqZs


----------



## Ames (Jun 16, 2010)

7/10

[yt]PHbtR8uO81M[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 16, 2010)

6.75/10, not too bad

[yt]0c3d7QgZr7g[/yt]


----------



## black tiger (Jun 17, 2010)

9/10 i like ted nugent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzirZEG0h6Y


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

OH GOD I HATE COUNTRY 0/10

I have to cancel that out with this
[yt]MfTjH5kQ2zs[/yt]


----------



## black tiger (Jun 17, 2010)

its ok i give it a 2/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShtAtZEMGUY


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

5/10 ehh, this one's alright

[yt]zLSdtYgPgMU[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

5/10. Okay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCJJi_WegEs
(Now Playing)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

6/10 Impressive for the time period though

[yt]d_BduTO0UC8[/yt]


----------



## black tiger (Jun 17, 2010)

its good 5/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DI8kZu2rcs&feature=related


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 17, 2010)

8/10, And posting ACDC is cheating! You aren't a living being if you hate ACDC.
[yt]lDRtMTfZlIU[/yt]


----------



## black tiger (Jun 17, 2010)

i like 9/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HNMpd4tR6c


----------



## Slyck (Jun 17, 2010)

8/10 Nice.

[yt]6DcfXVL0mh0[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

The video had nothing to do with the song so I'll grade them seperately.

Video: 8/10. Funny and clever. Kinda weird though and it didn't say anything really.
Music:6/10. I could listen to it and it was danceable. It wasn't really that interesting or meaningful though. Besides Hip-hop is better to dance to IMO because it has more varied beats. This was just "unce, unce, unce".

My most recent obsession.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

3/10 Not at all my thing.

Time bomb set get out fast!


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 18, 2010)

Gotta love Metroid. 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg8LfoyDFUM


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 18, 2010)

Kamau Husky said:


> Gotta love Metroid. 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg8LfoyDFUM


 
8/10. I don't always listen to that Jazz Fusion Funk type stuff (P-Funk fan), but that was decent.

[yt]8HFRf-9GHrA[/yt]

SOME TRADITIONAL MUSIC FROM SUOMI.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 18, 2010)

Vury nice. It sounds pretty cool and its very relaxing. 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tt9V6ZgxDUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImvyMwLlb7U


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 18, 2010)

8/10 I liked this 

A song of the same name (just because)
[yt]xZehIiJBOuk[/yt]


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 18, 2010)

Loved it. 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vVLnX7oV8s His name is man goo lol.


----------



## black tiger (Jun 18, 2010)

its good 9.5/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdw0qkeWJhk


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 18, 2010)

10/10 Ozzy!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHY5L47tcHk


----------



## black tiger (Jun 18, 2010)

7/10 it was ok
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSdItuvBxc8


----------



## Slyck (Jun 18, 2010)

6/10 Not too shabby.

[video=youtube;ZBR2G-iI3-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBR2G-iI3-I[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 18, 2010)

8/10 I'm so gay... love this song XD

BREAK OUT THE GLOWSTICKS >:3 sorry the audio quality is bad in this upload :C Sounds much better on my itunes ^^
[yt]krptCfaiqco[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 18, 2010)

7/10 Not bad. Not great, but not bad. Time for more faggy music:

[video=youtube;hGLZqDXau98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGLZqDXau98[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jun 18, 2010)

5/10 Would be higher, but the faggotry is unbearable.

[yt]hk1sMJ1PXhA[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 18, 2010)

7/10 Nice.

[video=youtube;qCgtqAsHwAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCgtqAsHwAE[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 18, 2010)

7/10

[yt]jbc2NaLuv1A[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 18, 2010)

10/10 That's awesome. I'm a go roll up now.

[video=youtube;JjD4eWEUgMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjD4eWEUgMM&NR=1[/video]


----------



## black tiger (Jun 18, 2010)

not to bad 8/10 
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6581B68F0C61AA80&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&v=wG7a2YbeDu4


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 18, 2010)

7/10, haven't heard that song in a while
[yt]-wiVkdVPGoY[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

5/10. There are much better old songs.

Observe.

[yt]kxfMRhyzu3g[/yt]


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 18, 2010)

That'd be a 10/10. I love the scat at the end (damn fetishes, ruining that word for me).


Oh hey, here's a good song.

[yt]JSTImrCJCW8[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 18, 2010)

8/10 hahahahahahahahaha
[yt]5zey8567bcg[/yt]


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

8/10 
I lol'd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8&playnext_from=TL&videos=Om3FS11rtPE


----------



## Slyck (Jun 18, 2010)

1/10 What the fuck was that?


Just ignore the dumb montage.
[video=youtube;qe6uwUn-qmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe6uwUn-qmM[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 18, 2010)

Mmmm 8/10

Because it's summer

[yt]ABcNAwytrOY[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 18, 2010)

7.5/10, that sounded neatly different, I like it

and now for the most depressing song I know
[yt]O79EN3z6IpU[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 18, 2010)

5/10? That was an experience.


Can't find this on YT. Listen with earphones for best stereo effect. It will say 'Waiting for video' if you open it directly in firefox, but the music will still play.

The_Grateful_Dead__Tons_Of_Steel.mp3

EDIT:

\/ 'In the Dark', I think. I just have the whole discography, though. More worth it, IMHO.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 18, 2010)

9/10, I love that, what album is it on?

[yt]ubHDLxIY3BI[/yt]


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

6/10
Meh, not good imo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkv_z7hCw0E&playnext_from=TL&videos=SYST3wDinYM


----------



## Slyck (Jun 18, 2010)

7/10 That was pretty trippy.

[video=youtube;yNKhIJfB510]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNKhIJfB510&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh lord. 8/10. I love that song but I'm not a fan of John Lennon's voice. Yes I suck cocks.

I'm really sorry but it's stuck in my head and I kinda like the back and forth.

[yt]0J3vgcE5i2o[/yt]


----------



## black tiger (Jun 19, 2010)

2/10 not a fan of that kind of music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXhZo682W_c


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 19, 2010)

7/10
[yt]BmJUtQeiQzA[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 19, 2010)

8/10 the video is a tad um.....
[yt]L8xTOadn1n0[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 19, 2010)

7.5 outta 10, I liked it, but something seemed a bit off
[yt]J5Y3DyFCUjc[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jun 19, 2010)

2/10

[yt]RNvN3qRatS8[/yt]


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 19, 2010)

9/10

Metalium-Smoke on the Water.

[video=youtube;OFoNACK3svw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFoNACK3svw[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jun 19, 2010)

Can't help but think that their cover of the song is just completely redundant. 2/10.

[yt]yy1Ob9RuPFY[/yt]

Real song is 14 minutes, but just review the first half since most people here have no patience.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 19, 2010)

8/10 Kinda bored by the first part of it, but I liked it towards the end.
[yt]3YOEO7jtIs4[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 19, 2010)

7/10

[yt]XFu_d-bntJQ[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 20, 2010)

7/10 Sweet

[video=youtube;k7-10JylGZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7-10JylGZ8&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 21, 2010)

7/10

Because I have a soft spot for disco.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTSr2oz15Xk

And now, one my favorite of Shostakovich's repertoire.


----------



## Zerig (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh god piano 3/10, and I am being generous.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU

You must watch the entire video for the full effect.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe in a thing called suicide. 1/10

[video=youtube;1G3BVhOutOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G3BVhOutOc[/video]


----------



## Isen (Jun 21, 2010)

2/10

[yt]4kYY8iMxZKs[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 21, 2010)

8/10 

[yt]sjFfFjdB8AM[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

8/10. Pretty good, the lyrics are great but the piano is kind of weak.

[video=youtube;SuoTjYYqe4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuoTjYYqe4c[/video]


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAQCNvybcXk


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 22, 2010)

9/10 It made me want to dance and I've since put it on my iPod.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me96X2liUpI


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

8/10 Loved the Disney clips.

[yt]wGhGpciODa4[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 22, 2010)

7/10 for the great vintage footage
[yt]x42F8C6w2iQ[/yt]


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Jun 23, 2010)

8/10
just because i like good rhyming country
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHy5tFI05js


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey, I saw the video for that song on TV a couple of days ago! 7/10

[video=youtube;rrvk1bmTayg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrvk1bmTayg[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 23, 2010)

7/10

[yt]OUzv7phSkpg[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 23, 2010)

8/10, I don't know why, but I liked it

[yt]nf670orHKcA[/yt]


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 23, 2010)

8/10
I actually enjoyed it.

This is the last hard song I'll post here, this is just one of my favorite songs of all time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnWYQ_iJfz0&playnext_from=TL&videos=CTfrOrztmuI


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 23, 2010)

4/10  No thanks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X65Z6JEBUk


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

7/10
[video=youtube;zkTcNJeChYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkTcNJeChYQ[/video]
(Note: The volume's pretty low)


----------



## Kedan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

5/10 Not bad...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oM8QXdp8wU


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, now I know where your signature comes from. 7.75/10
[video=youtube;_S8d3jim9Gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S8d3jim9Gg[/video]


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Not really my style, but I suppose the audience it was aimed for was not me. 6/10

[video=youtube;KxdskI3uV3A&playnext_from=TL&videos=xKPTL5HYndo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxdskI3uV3A&playnext_from=TL&videos=xKPTL5HYndo[/video]

I find that video awesome.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Is it possible to give an 11 out of 10? Because if it is, then that video deserves it.
[video=youtube;RXfXTB7UcuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXfXTB7UcuU[/video]


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 23, 2010)

7/10
Not too bad, just not the biggest fan of those vocals

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EyI4p0yjDQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=cf8CZn5wOaA


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

I've never been a fan of Sigur Ros, or similar music, but it's still alright. Just not something I'd listen to on my own. 5/10

[video=youtube;fS-1waMLk9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS-1waMLk9k[/video]


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Decent music I would say, once again. Not my style, but it has something really nice going for it, I can't put my finger on what it is though... 8/10


Acquire A Cappella back for round 2:


[video=youtube;hc8GItWSOz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc8GItWSOz0&playnext_from=TL&videos=aRJIreHgD1k[/video]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

There's just something so irresistible about a capella renditions of pop songs. 9/10

[video=youtube;MFIM4HMKNY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFIM4HMKNY4[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 24, 2010)

7/10

[yt]My2seDbqHME[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 24, 2010)

Whoa, dude. That's awesome and kind of trippy. 9/10
[yt]UGUqTa04Z6o[/yt]

I am obseesed witht his song right now.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 24, 2010)

6.5 / 10, the vocals don't cut it for me
[yt]5YajKOJhk10[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jun 24, 2010)

No. 3/10.

[yt]3clPiztWWy0[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 24, 2010)

Way too slow and mellow for me, but certainly not bad. 5/10.

[yt]xLHS0fWpY9Y[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Jun 24, 2010)

Not my cup o' tea 6/10

[yt]R5NBft-49OE[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

4.5/10 I don't really like metal, but that song did have a couple of redeeming qualities.

[video=youtube;xvDuATZCY8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvDuATZCY8I[/video]


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

6/10 not really my taste but still pretty good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx41T2us8nU

(cant figure out how to embed anymore with new utube set up)


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Jun 24, 2010)

8.5/10 Enjoyed it, but not my favorite, will probably download it though  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3_x3ci49Mk


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

4/10. A bit too bland for my tastes; just regular post-grunge/alt. metal

[video=youtube;2mCoOlUjhlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mCoOlUjhlc[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 24, 2010)

TheRandomGuy said:


> 4/10. A bit too bland for my tastes; just regular post-grunge/alt. metal
> 
> [video=youtube;2mCoOlUjhlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mCoOlUjhlc[/video]



7/10.
[yt]b_OfWmbvMYU[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

7/10

[video=youtube;fregObNcHC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8[/video]


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 24, 2010)

9/10

[video=youtube;n2DDyzrC5io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2DDyzrC5io[/video]


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Gaomoto said:


> 9/10
> 
> [video=youtube;n2DDyzrC5io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2DDyzrC5io[/video]


 8/10: It's pretty good

[yt]Nih72UdCiCQ[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Jun 24, 2010)

EDIT disregard my last post. Will listen to it in a second.

EDITEDIT

3/10

In a similar vein:
[yt]rsNiZCMEisA[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 25, 2010)

"Pick out the chance!" repeated several times followed by "Motherfucker!"

0/10. I could not be bothered to suffer through the rest.



Stuck_Inside_of_Mobile_With_The_Mephis_Blues_Again.mp3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 25, 2010)

It doesnt' apprea that youer somg is woringlk.

[yt]o8tBPidveM4[/yt]

God, why did thatas rake  10 misne to script??


----------



## Slyck (Jun 25, 2010)

Not bad. 6/10


Stuck_Inside_of_Mobile_With_The_Mephis_Blues_Again.mp3 

To open it:

Right click. Save as. Open in your favorite media player.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 25, 2010)

Was able to open it, loved it. 9/10

[video=youtube;rj6QilYg5VA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj6QilYg5VA[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 25, 2010)

5/10. Not bad, but not good either.


If I can find a way to embed an mp3 I will, but until then:

The_Ballad_of_Ira_Hayes


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 25, 2010)

8/10. It reminded me of Ira Hayes though so that's cool.

Oh let's see what we have here...


[yt]UYIAfiVGluk[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 25, 2010)

Despite its' near meme status at this point, it's still good. 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xT6cdfP_cM


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 25, 2010)

7/10 That was weird.
[yt]KMUbvtfVoSg[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 25, 2010)

It helps that I like the original song, but I like this version too. 7.5/10

[video=youtube;LcnHjjLdNXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcnHjjLdNXQ[/video]


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 25, 2010)

4/10. I'll give it another listen when I'm in the mood for that genre 

NOFX - The Decline Part 1
NOFX - The Decline Part 2

19 minute song. Kudos if you listened to the whole thing.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 25, 2010)

8.5/10

It's NOFX, cruise-control for cool. Everytime I listen to this, I want to go manifesting unpacifically, Need I say more? Only downside is that it's punk, the easiest rock on earth. It's still good though.

Now here's some industrial, with special guest star, Hitler! =P
[yt]HCh0pdX8z2g[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 25, 2010)

4/10 beat was just too repetitive 
[yt]A7zoudZMxVE[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 25, 2010)

7/10. Not the sort of thing I usually listen to, but it's still good.

[video=youtube;zHeEmWcz1YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHeEmWcz1YM[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jun 26, 2010)

6.5/10 at first it sounded a bit messy, but then I heard the good in the song :>

Human Revolution theme song


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 26, 2010)

7.5/10. Sounds as epic as the theme to a Deus Ex game should.

[video=youtube;DPdfZlm4d-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPdfZlm4d-c[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 26, 2010)

6/10 Pretty good.

*Be sure to watch the video:*


[video=youtube;tkJNyQfAprY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jun 26, 2010)

8/10 my god, I'm not even a fan of this kind of music, but I DEFINITELY remember this one song... it's nostalgic xD

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WgaQC7B3GIE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WgaQC7B3GIE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 26, 2010)

8/10. I don't really like Sigur Ros, but that was a really good song.

[video=youtube;oj9pFcUof7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj9pFcUof7c[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 26, 2010)

8/10 Nice.

Note, the way this guy moves in the video is just as important as the song.

[video=youtube;C49H3aWdiK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C49H3aWdiK8[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jun 26, 2010)

4/10, sounds like he hasn't had anything to drink in years.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO5x8FW-Hu4&feature=related

Dance and keytar solo is justa s important as song.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 26, 2010)

Zerig said:


> 4/10, sounds like he hasn't had anything to drink in years.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO5x8FW-Hu4&feature=related
> 
> Dance and keytar solo is justa s important as song.


 
song 3/10 video 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52xoRLh2dWw&playnext_from=TL&videos=06vqQ-RaCZI


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2010)

2/10 Industrial is awful imo
[yt]ThKNt-GY1ww[/yt]


----------



## Naughty Little Wolf (Jun 26, 2010)

7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnGG7AcgYUo&playnext_from=TL&videos=72Bg1w3ZOG8


----------



## rokaotter (Jun 26, 2010)

6/10 

[video=youtube;AR3CaNQgJHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR3CaNQgJHE[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jun 26, 2010)

allofmyhate.jpg
0/10

[yt]LAyGs84t4Ig[/yt]


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 26, 2010)

5/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nOd5_Bdc8I


----------



## rokaotter (Jun 26, 2010)

8/10

[video=youtube;4WruodIBlfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WruodIBlfs[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 26, 2010)

9/10, the video was great too!

[yt]Hf0Dm-OaTNk[/yt]


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 26, 2010)

8/10 solid song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hzrDeceEKc


----------



## Slyck (Jun 26, 2010)

8/10 Pretty good. Like John Lennon's stuff, but newer.

I couldn't find it on youtube.
Just right click --> save as  --> open with your favorite media player.

We_Can_Run.mp3


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 28, 2010)

9/10, you have superb taste in music
listen to the profile song, as this was the only place I could find the album version
http://www.myspace.com/eaglekammback


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 1, 2010)

7/10

this song makes me happy 
[yt]5JqTDE66M_w[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 2, 2010)

3/10, extremely repetitive
[yt]sSZepYc219Y[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jul 3, 2010)

5/10 eh, it's too... stoner-ish lol

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vsgNElM_Jww&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vsgNElM_Jww&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

just once more lol


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 3, 2010)

4/10 kind of creepy and but somewhat epic

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZaflNU45bVY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZaflNU45bVY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

In case the embed does not work


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 3, 2010)

6.5/10 - The video was nice, but the song was way too "cookie cutter" for my tastes. It's just your average techno beat with "life is a party" kind of lyrics. Bleh.

Here's some swedish alternative for you (sorry for the link but it won't allow embedding);

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-VtlJH5qCg


----------



## redmarker97 (Jul 3, 2010)

7/10 The tune was nice, but i couldn't understand a word that they said, which amused me quite a bit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umeZtszNShk


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 3, 2010)

8/10, love Megadeth


[yt]AwKw6BsrlZM[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 3, 2010)

7.5/10
[yt]V_7BhkGcCis[/yt]


----------



## Rook (Jul 3, 2010)

@HotRodLincoln (sorry I was ninjaposted)

10/10

I really liked it actually  It was a super catchy beat and the grungy vocals were awwesome. Just great stuff.

Dunno if covers count, but I really like the guitar on this guy's Neil  Young cover :>

[video=youtube;hmn3uYs8FkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmn3uYs8FkM[/video]


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Ugh. 6/10. Wouldn't mind so much if it weren't for the damn vocals.

Girl I found on youtube.

[yt]Xlxd4RmwYsI[/yt]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 3, 2010)

7/10 She's quite good and i like it but she does need some work. 

[video=youtube;lCw9Rgbc2Co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCw9Rgbc2Co[/video]


----------



## ringtailwarrior (Jul 4, 2010)

ehhh . 6/10   nice song  , not my cup of tea.

   [video=youtube;i3-THL7EqW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3-THL7EqW8[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

5/10 eh

[yt]4GEBOfp-yJk[/yt]


----------



## Luca (Jul 5, 2010)

It was okay. Nothing really original about it though. Just very danceable. 
5/10
[yt]4gM5sNqCPe4&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Jul 5, 2010)

8/10 I love the Artic Monkeys despite not owning one of their albums.

[yt]alN0XYd2rzQ[/yt]


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2010)

5/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Bv0cRdT-lo


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 5, 2010)

5/10 Too slow for me 

[video=youtube;c7RUeMCZL3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7RUeMCZL3Q[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 6, 2010)

6/10, not bad

Now for the man I saw in concert last night
[yt]LLSAGnHNqGc[/yt]


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 6, 2010)

5/10 not bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd2zhRrG0u4


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 6, 2010)

7/10, Though I really prefer the original (I have the album)
[yt]aFP-1eU0KkI[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 6, 2010)

2/10
[yt]M3eu1gW-bQ8[/yt]


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

8/10. I hate myself.

[video=youtube;WvWameAG0-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvWameAG0-8[/video]

Japanese stoner metal. What's not to love?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 6, 2010)

7/10

the end was groovy

[yt]e_CHbmZIRXE[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 6, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> 7/10
> 
> the end was groovy
> 
> [yt]e_CHbmZIRXE[/yt]



Fucking Liz Fraser. 9.5/10

[yt]wWyijSFeJHI[/yt]


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 6, 2010)

It's ok. 5/10

[yt]VseMAODxoVU[/yt]
[yt]kjQknmpraP4[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 6, 2010)

8/10 kind of has a final battle feel to it

[yt]VobbXMgd5ao[/yt]


----------



## reian (Jul 6, 2010)

7.5 out of 10

[video=youtube;rJj7L__o2z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJj7L__o2z0[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 7, 2010)

wtf japan, you never cease to creep me out
the song, 5/10

turn the volume up for this one and make sure it's playing in 720p ^^
[yt]7xYCNu1TJvY&fmt=22[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 7, 2010)

Drags a bit long, but I like it. You can tell there's a shoegaze/dream pop influence, but the music feels all its' own. 8/10

[video=youtube;eo8vW_0H_Kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo8vW_0H_Kg[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jul 7, 2010)

7/10 Not bad at all.

[yt]HaVXfHZv50Y[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 7, 2010)

Despite the song's bastardization by several bad covers and TV commercials, it still holds up. 7.75/10.

[video=youtube;uLRnmQ-4Yp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLRnmQ-4Yp0[/video]
This is one of those songs that you either love or hate. (you may want to turn down your speakers, it's kind of loud).


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 7, 2010)

I kinda like it, and the production's good 7/10
[yt]aoU7nIsB11c[/yt]
how do you embed the videos so they're all big like that?


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 7, 2010)

7.5/10. It runs a bit long, but I like it. Kind of trance-like. 


greg-the-fox said:


> how do you embed the videos so they're all big like that?


I click the "insert video" button and I insert the link address for the video.

[video=youtube;HZNvp6WD6kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZNvp6WD6kY[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 7, 2010)

5/10
[video=youtube;iv6F5aZU34I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv6F5aZU34I[/video]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah, early Coldplay. Can't go wrong with "Parachutes" or most of "A Rush of Blood...". 8/10.

[video=youtube;0rO062hjZpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rO062hjZpA[/video]


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 7, 2010)

Boring, not for me. ;p

[yt]UV_S1BjaPds[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Jul 8, 2010)

8/10 wish I could hear the Ruans and Pipas, but it was beautiful.

[yt]gBlbc0O46TI[/yt]


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 8, 2010)

Interesting, but that's about it. :< 4/10

[yt]uTKPcrPmgPI[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 8, 2010)

7/10. I'm a fan of Lucky Star, but I think it was the video itself that was the best part. The song itself was good too. 
[video=youtube;I_G2Ufe9d7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_G2Ufe9d7I[/video]


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 8, 2010)

Seems dull. :< 5/10

[yt]Z0m9yr4icoc[/yt]


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

Haha that funny. "Ok, now do me?" 8/10

[video=youtube;dMFgYVA0-e4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMFgYVA0-e4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 9, 2010)

7/10

[yt]j34OoydZCKE[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 9, 2010)

8/10. Now this is some good...actually, it's rather hard to classify the genre for that one. Shibuya-Kei? Experimental? J-Pop? Well, it doesn't matter, as it's still good.

[video=youtube;-3DrL8pwu1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3DrL8pwu1k[/video]


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 9, 2010)

4/10
Too repetitive for me.

[yt]chHJGk25MVI[/yt]
[yt]67D7Tgq4b3Q[/yt]

This one's one of my all time favorites. It's long, much like the last Equilibrium one I posted.
It shines at about halfway through and beyond.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 9, 2010)

8/10 :3
[yt]bvCp-N-9JEw[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 10, 2010)

6/10, I don't care for hip hop usually, but that wasn't too bad

[yt]5rpq6u8hYgk[/yt]


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 10, 2010)

I enjoyed it. :3 8/10

[yt]Dn9970dxQ2g[/yt]
Here's a good one, with a kewl video to boot.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 10, 2010)

7/10 I loled, but then again the mate has been trying to adapt me to his TF2-world.


 Time for something different!

Namie Amuro - Do Me More

[video=youtube;_4pLZqYkw3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4pLZqYkw3I[/video]


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh, I recognize her. 6/10
I retaliate with the song I know her from!

[yt]AOx3VKFu-LQ[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 10, 2010)

I loved that song so much back in the day, I drove some of my relatives insane with how often I had it on replay  8/10

I retaliate with GLORIA - YUI

[video=youtube;v-VjF0Py7no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-VjF0Py7no[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 10, 2010)

6/10

[video=youtube;6ndNjrD90a0&playnext_from=TL&videos=7UWtMEVuh68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ndNjrD90a0&playnext_from=TL&videos=7UWtMEVuh68[/video]


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds waaaaay too common. ;p 4/10

I counter with an awesome remix that I uploaded a while back!
(And a shameless plug to my youtube)

[yt]Pmc9f5FHYM8[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 10, 2010)

2/10 I love most Ayumi Hamasaki's works, but her remixes are often lacking in the original effort stated...

Time to counter with the all powerful DOTA! ;p. This is a piano cover for Basshunter's incredibly old song. Always a nice twist imo.

[video=youtube;gVFPn2lTDXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVFPn2lTDXE[/video]


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 10, 2010)

3/10
I dun like Basshunter.

[yt]uSgst7Pq7w4[/yt]
Here's better piano. <3


----------



## Onewing (Jul 10, 2010)

7/10 The hands glided across those keys. <3

More piano, this guy has some sample on his website time to dust off your quicktime player.

http://www.natebutler.com/mp3/Pure Imagination.mp3


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 10, 2010)

9/10. I already really like that song, and the piano was excellent.

[video=youtube;aXnfhnCoOyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXnfhnCoOyo[/video]


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 10, 2010)

9/10. That entire album is great.

[video=youtube;6RE1wtLVAwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RE1wtLVAwE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 10, 2010)

7/10. Pretty good.

[video=youtube;NQGc2F_kTso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQGc2F_kTso[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 11, 2010)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;qeMFqkcPYcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg[/video]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 11, 2010)

7/10. Good old 80's synthpop

[video=youtube;dQ7foQyNJT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ7foQyNJT4[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 11, 2010)

7.5/10, I like it

[yt]vKCMI3gJSv4[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

5/10 Not really floating my boat...

I give to thee CARAMEL

[video=youtube;CrXslgFa_wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrXslgFa_wc[/video]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 11, 2010)

Not that one again...it's still catchy, though. 7/10

[video=youtube;yS_DcqPkEYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS_DcqPkEYM[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 11, 2010)

7/10
[yt]iKaLm-30-Ss[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 11, 2010)

6/10

I just posted this song yesterday, but here's a remix I can't stop listening to. I kind of wish they didn't pitch up the vocals though.
[video=youtube;w0mEaZbx2CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0mEaZbx2CI[/video]


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 11, 2010)

5/10 Nothing new or original, plus I'm not a big fan of D&B. The Marilyn Manson version was much better imo, this one just sounds like two completely different songs mixed in a blender.

Now let's make a one way trip down to hell =D
[yt]3IFUNIa2NU8[/yt]


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 12, 2010)

9/10
I rofl'd.

[yt]zMKYAqxiZBM[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 12, 2010)

I liked it 8/10

[yt]IyMubC9vgPc[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 12, 2010)

6/10

omg i just heard this song and i'm instantly in love 
[video=youtube;j19Y9-9XK20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j19Y9-9XK20[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Jul 12, 2010)

S'alright
6/10

Puscifer
Vagina Mine
C is for [Insert Sophomoric Genitalia Reference HERE]

[yt]IdB40nPeWxo[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 12, 2010)

5/10, just didn't cut it for me
[yt]h2WXszKpDLQ[/yt]


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

5/10 I liked the instruments and then the voacals kicked in, Not my style of trip!

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8BWBn26bX0[/yt]


----------



## Isen (Jul 13, 2010)

Chaotic_Soma said:


> 5/10 I liked the instruments and then the voacals kicked in, Not my style of trip!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8BWBn26bX0



10/10
I love that song and the video.

[yt]08fqHr_KGPY[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Jul 13, 2010)

It's alright. 6/10
 [video=youtube;wb1a2NRETyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb1a2NRETyQ[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Jul 14, 2010)

2/10
I HATE that style of music.

Warning: The following song is LONG. Both videos comprise the entire track.

Band: A Silver Mt. Zion
Song: "Babylon Was Built On Fire/Starsnostars"
Album: "This is Our Ounk Rock" Thee Rusted Satellites Gather + Sing

[yt]wrE8GPrPWjY[/yt]
[yt]-HFDBY6876k[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

I am lost at what that was... 5/10

[video=youtube;f--2gDdOgNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f--2gDdOgNA[/video]


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 14, 2010)

7/10
[yt]4HGQS5XSoJ4[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jul 15, 2010)

10/10 Yup.


We all hate hip hop. I mean Eminem is pretty good if you get his sense of humor but as a genera it ends there.

Or does it:

[video=youtube;W-6v7IkfYKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-6v7IkfYKE[/video]


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

sorry not liking the feel of it.... 3/10

Time for something I can feel happy listening to

[video=youtube;2GROkoNhO14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GROkoNhO14[/video]


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jul 16, 2010)

sorry lad mehhh 2/10.
i pretty much hate all hip hop :/
Skrewdriver-anti-social

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jWtNWTETYoU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jWtNWTETYoU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jul 16, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> sorry lad mehhh 2/10.
> i pretty much hate all hip hop :/
> Skrewdriver-anti-social
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jWtNWTETYoU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jWtNWTETYoU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



damn youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=jWtNWTETYoU&feature=related


----------



## Koray (Jul 16, 2010)

8/10 nice

[yt]Ok4WlOBZfUw[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 17, 2010)

7/10

[video=youtube;M0Qc90aCxy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0Qc90aCxy8[/video]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2010)

Slyck said:


> 10/10 Yup.
> 
> 
> We all hate hip hop. I mean Eminem is pretty good if you get his sense of humor but as a genera it ends there.
> ...


 
OMG I LOVE YOU FOR THIS 

CLASSIC SCREW/KEKE


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 17, 2010)

@ greg.  it was catchy, yet simple. 8/10

Jonestown by The Acacia Strain~


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2010)

you cant rhyme life with life what the fuck is this shit 

uhhh 4/10 i thought those vocals were bad and there wasnt even a good breakdown 

[yt]XRpW2gOIS3Q[/yt]


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 18, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> you cant rhyme life with life what the fuck is this shit
> 
> uhhh 4/10 i thought those vocals were bad and *there wasnt even a good breakdown *



someone didnt listen to the whole song...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> someone didnt listen to the whole song...


 
i felt no desire to get out of my chair, hence the breakdown was bad

[yt]4UhW8MTzaNM[/yt]

like this shit makes me want to get up, even
this is my jam


_I HAAATE EVERYTHHIIINNNGGG YOUUU LOVVEEEEE RRRRUUU_

thats from a slipknot song i know it


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> [Drop Dead, Gorgeous - Dressed For Friend Requests]


 
The vocals and guitar instrumentation give me bad flashbacks to my highschool days D:
I would not listen to it in my free time, but 6.5/10 because the emotion is definitely there and the keyboardist is not bad

SPEAKING OF PIANOS AND SCREAMO VOX
From one of my favorite albums in recent memory
[yt]maE9KBoTHE8[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2010)

no it was the squarepusher one dang it 

now you got me all messed up 

uhm 7.8 out of 10 because i forget you can do decimals sometimes 

[yt]PZ_ay0p2_vo[/yt]


----------



## russianblue (Jul 18, 2010)

5.5/10 ehh it's okay

156


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jul 18, 2010)

5/10
Not my taste but that was really nice, a fine song for it's genre.


[video=youtube;O5P5osxVXdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5P5osxVXdQ[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2010)

7/10.

[yt]B1L3vGYSgxc[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2010)

2/10 I nearly fell asleep

This is a bit strange but bear with it
[video=youtube;mbHzdG2bR1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbHzdG2bR1A[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jul 18, 2010)

Didn't find that strange, but I found it relatively boring. 4/10.

[yt]UeuvegBZFuM[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Jul 18, 2010)

8/10

I really like this song. I'm not usually a Sigur Ros fan. I like Starlfur and that's about it- but this is great. Very emotional.

[yt]771qKuLcUCk[/yt]

This song, like all Tragically Hip songs, exists in YouTube exclusively as a live bootleg. Still, I think it's fantastic.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 19, 2010)

5/10, because the only part I could stand was the guitar solo at 7:40.

[yt]eimmQZSyh9c[/yt]

Because I'm curious.


----------



## Beltbuster (Jul 20, 2010)

ehh 3/5 its not really my type of music but its ok.

[video=youtube;RF_v7ek5o-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF_v7ek5o-s[/video]

this is probably my favorite band, you can skip the 30 second drum intro if you want, it gets REALLY good at 3:25 to the end of the song.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 21, 2010)

3/10

[yt]yWxGGyV_YRA[/yt]


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

4/10 Sowwy 

[video=youtube;H8Zs1xfxaq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Zs1xfxaq4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 21, 2010)

7/10 good beat
[video=youtube;PVrzFTZ7YGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVrzFTZ7YGw[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 21, 2010)

7/10

[yt]kB67HO8tkQs[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 21, 2010)

7/10, I like it, though not as good as Jeff Buckley's version


[yt]7kGPhpvqtOc[/yt]


----------



## Beltbuster (Jul 21, 2010)

1/5 it was boring and annoying
[video=youtube;jhqZcGcwYV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhqZcGcwYV8[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jul 22, 2010)

10/10 it didn't work, but it's tim and eric lol... although I'm sure the song actually wasn't that great xD

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x2RqYYdMMms&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x2RqYYdMMms&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

gotta go with sunshine again :3


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 22, 2010)

8/10 to me that just sounded epic
[video=youtube;S4-0UvCfYps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4-0UvCfYps[/video]

Its Prog so just depends what you like.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 22, 2010)

4/10 Coheed's a good band but I just hate this song, too mainstream for me
I also find his voice verrrrry irritating.

[video=youtube;vqhCajLe-J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqhCajLe-J8&videos=benTKfF9i4U[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 22, 2010)

8/10, that sounded neat, I like it

[yt]ilxP8As14dM[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 23, 2010)

I actually like Thin Lizzy. Lynott was a crazy, Black Irishman. 8/10.
[yt]_HRUSX-XW0s[/yt]


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 23, 2010)

thats actually really good for an 80s song.   kinda depressing... lol  8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEA_txBAWvA


----------



## Milo (Jul 23, 2010)

6.5/10 it would've been better if kidz bop didn't ruin it :V

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u_aH-n5e3N4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u_aH-n5e3N4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 23, 2010)

7/10 Pretty nice. Wouldn't exactly seek it out but it's pleasant anyway.

[video=youtube;55R9RS0yz7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55R9RS0yz7c[/video]
The Mission - Love Me Two Times


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 23, 2010)

6/10, really no where near as good as the original

[yt]IhsbhbnKoR0[/yt]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't usually care for country, but I actually like that one. 7.5/10

[video=youtube;MpUViv00u5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpUViv00u5Y[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 25, 2010)

No thanks, that's the kind of shit I expect from a TV-commercial for some children's pizzas or something. 2/10.

[yt]irsM-6IHan8[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 25, 2010)

6.8/10 not bad, but not my speed

[yt]fwO53m_-3fs[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Jul 25, 2010)

3/10
I like Iced Earth, but not that song.

Now how can I contrast that song as much as humanly possible?

Got it!

[yt]D1ZYhVpdXbQ[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jul 25, 2010)

9/10

A classic, and he's got some epic moves.

[yt]KrqblG6b17A[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 25, 2010)

6/10 pretty average metalcore, i kinda liked it though

NSFW-ish for cartoon horse peen
[video=youtube;GUl9_5kK9ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUl9_5kK9ts[/video]


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 26, 2010)

9/10 - Comedic while actually sounding good.

[video=youtube;_JvbKWIHT1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JvbKWIHT1I[/video]


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 26, 2010)

5/10 Dear god that voice annoyed me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIfGLPpk5mc


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 26, 2010)

7, the vocals suck, the music is bad, but I like it, God help me

[yt]IG6qI1VIhA8[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jul 27, 2010)

7/10 I actually hate this genre of music, but I appreciate the voice. it's not like metal, to where his voice hurts my ears, and it just reminds me of my childhood really lol. my father played this stuff

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/isH1yy8I_dc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/isH1yy8I_dc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Jul 27, 2010)

7/10

Good song, but probably the weakest on the album.

[yt]iL31ZwVaY_U[/yt]


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 27, 2010)

Its got like a build up to it.  very nice.  8/10

Viridian - BTBAM

its an instrumental.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't generally listen to that genre, but I actually like that one. 7.75/10

[video=youtube;jYUm5T8uQIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYUm5T8uQIY[/video]


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 27, 2010)

7/10 - It's catchy, and pretty good, but honestly, it feels so safe and almost generic compared to anything from Surfer Rosa or Doolittle.

[video=youtube;xxSqFt1I0bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxSqFt1I0bI[/video]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah, The Hives. A bit short, but still good. 8/10.

[video=youtube;gLnsFR4E8mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLnsFR4E8mk[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 27, 2010)

Pretty good. Never heard that band before. 7/10

[video=youtube;5X7TbjTY730]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X7TbjTY730[/video]

And here's some Interpol. This is amazing when played live so I posted this live version of it. There is an amazing drum solo at the end.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 27, 2010)

6/10, sounded a bit generic to me

[yt]COo8KiZryM0[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 27, 2010)

7/10 I liked it but got a bit bored halfway through, could just be because I'm tired
[video=youtube;HiHUKVoYbdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiHUKVoYbdc[/video]


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 27, 2010)

8/10. 

[video=youtube;Y5WLcJ40LzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5WLcJ40LzQ[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 28, 2010)

Generic guitar playing with some guy who's singing some over-emotional nonsense to score chicks. No thanks. 3/10.

[yt]Qy2sDNsFhtA[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 28, 2010)

8/10

[yt]fYDtObWGEGk[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 28, 2010)

7/10. TG is definitely amazing!
[yt]ZrFTR9fucr8[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 28, 2010)

well i know i have hated on them in the past but that song is hella tight
and i love girls with short hair and glasses and sick breakdowns
8.5/10


now let's take it down with some jazzz, man
[yt]lSvMxb3JKms[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 29, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> well i know i have hated on them in the past but that song is hella tight
> and i love girls with short hair and glasses and sick breakdowns
> 8.5/10
> 
> ...



10/10. This thread needs more Jazz Funk greats.

Until then, 

[yt]ns00VlgDL08[/yt]


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 29, 2010)

6.5/10 - I don't know that I'd listen to it again, but I didn't hate listening to it that first time.

And now for something completely different:
[yt]9QZOHzWLF9w[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 30, 2010)

8/10, I normally like my music in English, but the actual music in that was right on, I love it, good vocals, and the video was cool too
[yt]fPB_xQzmqSQ[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Jul 30, 2010)

7/10 Good, but not my type

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdC2eQCa8Cw


----------



## Sumi (Jul 30, 2010)

I would have to say... 7 1/2... Maybe? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxoE2az9mJM


----------



## Fissioninferno (Jul 30, 2010)

Normally I'd hate this type of music, but the lulz were awesome. 9/10.

And now... EATEN.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBfoMgllphs


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 30, 2010)

6/10. i dig the vocals/style, but the lyrics were kinda silly.

[yt]aXzIeI0mkFI[/yt]


----------



## Sumi (Jul 30, 2010)

Coudln't... Understand it... But, Not too bad~ So... 6. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOArsNMVqGg


----------



## Valnyr (Jul 30, 2010)

6 hands down 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqtAaYhhVYQ


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 30, 2010)

ehh, not much for the vocals, but i LOVEEE me some slap bass <3 8/10

[yt]Efkwt5nCASM[/yt]


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 31, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> ehh, not much for the vocals, but i LOVEEE me some slap bass <3 8/10
> 
> [yt]Efkwt5nCASM[/yt]



7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypLFnYdIZf4


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 31, 2010)

6/10 Eh, weird vocals in front of metal?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49klV8LYJV4


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2010)

pretttyyyyy good 7.5/10

[yt]XQ0S8CdfOtU[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

7/10 - It's awright

[yt]Bz9Ks7ZFn8I[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

6/10 not the biggest fan... I feel like I'd have to be high to enjoy this lol

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_w59IR1nlqE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_w59IR1nlqE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 1, 2010)

EDIT: Replied to Infected Mushroom right before someone else replied!

1/10 I liked Infected Mushroom when they did psytrance. Suckage comparison... overload.

[video=youtube;5DxH9n5Lulg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DxH9n5Lulg[/video]
Lol. I love the visual accompaniment.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 1, 2010)

8/10. i digged the eiffel 65 sound a lot. pretty rare to hear :3

EDIT: ninjad! 5/10. the song was kinda cool, but i really was not a fan of the vocals at all.

[yt]wQwJOVOtZpY[/yt]


----------



## chocobaba (Aug 1, 2010)

8/10 nice stuff, sounds techno-ey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9yR0qIUNSc


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

3/10 - Heard it before. Got a friend who's really into this kind of music, and never ceases to spam me with links and complain when I don't listen all the way through. He doesn't get that I just don't like this kind of music.

[yt]B0sy7y54XAE[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 1, 2010)

8/10 i really liked that :3 might listen to them more.

[yt]jWMtlI_LaIA&feature=avmsc2[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2010)

not my thing 
6/10

[yt]7MzI-RpqzII[/yt]


----------



## Obito Uchiha (Aug 1, 2010)

Not really my thing Senzuri Champion but I rate that a four out of ten stars. =? Sorry


Not the best song I could choose but meh here we go!

Ravers Fanasty-Tune Up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8CVR_VGh58


----------



## Koray (Aug 1, 2010)

9/10 Kinda weird voice at points  but awesome in any case ^.=.^

[yt]APLOFNMIabM[/yt]

Alternative youtube link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APLOFNMIabM


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

6.5/10 I remember this song. the video especially. I always wanted to be able to edit video in slow motion like that.  the song is... ok. kinda calm for me.

technicolor


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ohh yay. An ad about poptarts, of all things. I kept getting distracted by all the puppets so I couldn't enjoy the music to the fullest. I'm not a huge Coldplay fan (not really one at all) so it's about a 5/10, to avoid biasness.  Was funny to see the stuff explode lol.

Surfing_With_the_Alien by Joe Satriani.


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 1, 2010)

8.5
Been a while since I heard Satriani.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AfNOKQdY-U&playnext=1&videos=zdseJPnV2Xg


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

8/10 - This is actually reeaally good for some reason. I don't usually like this kind of music.

[yt]I8mErQG6hxg[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

5/10 at first it sounded ok, then got into this unpleasant tone :\ (I especially hated the first 5 seconds)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wfJVt7UsWLE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wfJVt7UsWLE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

lol a little dark for my tastes, but it's underworld. :>


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry, that was no good.

4/10

Now I know that this is a cover, but it's very good in it's own right.
[video=youtube;hm8uyuOYW9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm8uyuOYW9o[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 2, 2010)

8/10, that sounded nice

[yt]oXf2PbEPQ-Y[/yt]


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 2, 2010)

4/10 I dont like styx very much.... at all....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPGA3vjMLgE&playnext=1&videos=14Zw9yhEvsg


----------



## moon-drummer (Aug 2, 2010)

4/10. Fancy guitar work doesn't impress me much if there's no clear, central, strong melodic theme from the get go. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdkXRgglROY


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

moon-drummer said:


> 4/10. Fancy guitar work doesn't impress me much if there's no clear, central, strong melodic theme from the get go.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdkXRgglROY


 
Sowwies 3/10 not a fan of industrial at all...

[video=youtube;6fY0abDtuIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fY0abDtuIU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## starfang (Aug 2, 2010)

Not a fan of the piano, 5/10

[video=youtube;cISUzaa5v8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cISUzaa5v8o[/video]


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 2, 2010)

3/10 - It's not unlistenable, but it's far from good. It feels like an incredibly bad Pearl Jam knock-off.

[video=youtube;RINa9ThR-L8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RINa9ThR-L8[/video]


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 2, 2010)

6/10, pretty catchy but not really my thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cxlpFSCUYc


----------



## Goldy Sta (Aug 2, 2010)

5/10 
I only knew Peace Sells from Megadeath. But this one isn't bad either, it's just not my music.

[video=youtube;Y47ndNmHUgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y47ndNmHUgo[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont think much of it really 4/10

[yt]1js4OMaRP4U[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 2, 2010)

5/10

You need some real ska:

[video=youtube;cLzCLbYdjIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLzCLbYdjIQ[/video]


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

6/10 I was never too into ska, but I've heard better ska before

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e2Ma4BvMUwU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e2Ma4BvMUwU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

orchestral stuff. not original, but still

doesn't get much more annoying than 3 seconds worth of judgment lol. :V


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 2, 2010)

6 outta 10, not exactly sure yet, but not caring for it at the moment, though not too bad

[yt]dXvFX_XDpRw[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 3, 2010)

It was ok but only because I don't listen to it often. 6/10

[yt]moTiZJOP9QM[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 3, 2010)

3/10 Glad it was so short.

Download this'un and play it with your favorite media player.

Linkie.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 3, 2010)

tch. did NOT like how much effort it was to open it. 6/10 though, it was aight.

[yt]glWCd3xArcs[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 3, 2010)

Slyck said:


> 3/10 Glad it was so short.


 
You like more of the original ska then the newer ska, yes?


----------



## Milo (Aug 3, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> You like more of the original ska then the newer ska, yes?


 
well not EVERYONE likes ska

anyway, 5/10 to the last video. believe it or not, that's a generous review, considering I absolutely HATE that genre of music xD the video was entertaining, and if it were slightly less... loud (lol) I would've rated it a bit higher

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qih7jd0m0yI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qih7jd0m0yI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 3, 2010)

3/10 I feel like I'm listening to the soundtrack to a teen show on the WB. : /

[video=youtube;Pfoo_dI5N_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pfoo_dI5N_M&feature=fvw[/video]
I love Bauhaus. They're so diverse yet have a distinct, recognizable sound.
FISH PISS! FISHCAKES!


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 3, 2010)

7/10, I kind of liked it

[yt]sOUsbtUrXHk[/yt]


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 3, 2010)

10/10, reminds me of how "great" my orchestra was last year!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89qz4aWbBo


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 3, 2010)

8/10 - Was pretty good. Heard of this band before but never listened to them until now. Worth the listen indeed.

[yt]d0B2u6CzX5A[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Aug 3, 2010)

5/10 um.. idk what to say here :S

[video=youtube;EAzm64zXNjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAzm64zXNjk[/video]


----------



## Milo (Aug 3, 2010)

you could say that teto's taste in music is going downhill :<

anyway, 6/10 I just... didn't like the 80's :| except for queen.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gS41xJKN_IA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gS41xJKN_IA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Aug 3, 2010)

7/10 I don't understand why this song was so under rated during the 80's.

[video=youtube;6I6JGVjUPUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I6JGVjUPUU[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 3, 2010)

6/10 because it's def leppard, lol.
nah, i just don't like them at all.

[yt]et1vriu29Qk&feature=avmsc2[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Aug 3, 2010)

8/10 nice 
[yt]nmnjL26OBcY[/yt]


Milo said:


> you could say that teto's taste in music is going downhill :<
> 
> anyway, 6/10 I just... didn't like the 80's :| except for queen.


what about a greek cover? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-4iuTnXCtw


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 4, 2010)

7/10, not too bad

[yt]y3y43KBM3Ik[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 4, 2010)

6/10 AHHHHHHHHHHH auto tune
[yt]VfQ3a1T5yu8[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 4, 2010)

6/10 - It was okay. I'd probably be able to appreciate it more if I was in the right mood.

[yt]YrQ0z7P5pt0[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 4, 2010)

3/10

[yt]6-iOKHjy3sQ[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 4, 2010)

I liked this one 8/10

[yt]paZ4yI1oiNE[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 5, 2010)

8/10 Not bad at all.



Yea, I know, it's not streaming. At least if you have firefox it should just start playing automatically when you click it.

Linkie.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 5, 2010)

8/10 pretty good, I haven't heard that song in awhile.

Now enjoy a children's song.

[yt]L6VQ4gZUusg[/yt]


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 5, 2010)

1/10 - I didn't find a single part of that to be enjoyable.

Hm... let's try a mashup (you can skip the first 35 seconds):
[yt]dA0ZcQ6m65E[/yt]


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 5, 2010)

Bwahahaha You and me both. 

Though that was a pretty good mash up 9/10.

[yt]UjBdphZHOLY[/yt]


----------



## GatodeCafe (Aug 5, 2010)

7/10 Funny as shit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfQkI6KYX3w


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 5, 2010)

7/10 not my piece of cake but I found it good.

[yt]8Rp9XvD5kXg[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 5, 2010)

7.5/10, cheesy video, I liked it

[yt]Hf0Dm-OaTNk[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2010)

3/10 I'm happy rock has progressed beyond this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzaT3Me6n_4&feature=related


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2010)

7/10 Nice! 

*Blackout by Novadriver
*Album: Deeper High
[yt]YFPlEpi__wc[/yt]


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 5, 2010)

8/10 pretty good, a bit repetitive though.

[yt]zhXUutpELRA[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 5, 2010)

8/10, Judas Priest is absolutely awesome

[yt]Jm__TU45RWo[/yt]


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 6, 2010)

Ha, it's been awhile Mr.Beck. 7/10

[yt]7jGw3QXsnTY[/yt]


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 6, 2010)

6/10 I'm not too into Iced Earth, but it's p.cool.

[yt]eFKpWOM_H5U[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 6, 2010)

7.7/10 the vocals sounded a little distant but yeah that was swell

[yt]YM1e16nqHLo[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 6, 2010)

7/10

[yt]wMBFi590CMk[/yt]


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 6, 2010)

6/10, yuk. Third wave. 

[yt]bVcD1xAMTo8[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 6, 2010)

nice 9/10

[yt]u0tG6uuksbc[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 6, 2010)

6/10
[yt]Xm1KNiTCa5c[/yt]


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 6, 2010)

9\10 I lvoe that song so much.

[yt]V_qgkNGnpL8[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 6, 2010)

8/10 
Me like!
[yt]mL8q52gxnpk[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 6, 2010)

8/10 Great!


Use earphones for full stereo effect:

[video=youtube;ro4yhp9L6Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro4yhp9L6Ok&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 6, 2010)

9/10, love that song, though I feel weird listening to it in a 4x4

[yt]BMdMWO2vexI[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 6, 2010)

7/10 - Enjoyable, but not very memorable.

[yt]PYlUbzPIpa0[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2010)

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vpB5KpMfi4


----------



## Shu (Aug 6, 2010)

6/10 
not quite my taste, but it was still entertaining.

[yt]tvA_fNxRcw0[/yt]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 6, 2010)

7/10
Was nice, but I prefer other things.
[yt]D_Rm9fo2jm8[/yt]
After the first minute it become cool.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 6, 2010)

8/10  not bad. I'm a big fan of instrumental.

Here's something from one of the original ska bands. 
[yt]D9G_OLIsNIU[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 6, 2010)

7/10, it's OK
[yt]26hjrwN_bg4[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Aug 6, 2010)

5/10 lol ok... but it was entertaining enough

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdoYK9jOltQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdoYK9jOltQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Aug 6, 2010)

8/10 Pretty relaxing :3

Stupid youtube, it deleted everything... Here's a yahoo link instead >>
http://video.yahoo.com/watch/6078225/15790923


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 6, 2010)

6/10 - It's alright. Not very favourable though.


Next poster: rate three minutes of silence.
(it's ambiance)


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 6, 2010)

2/10 my computer fan wouldn't shut up. :/

[yt]AJ0sW7KOFhU[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 7, 2010)

3/10 Shitty modern rock. And what the fuck if wrong with the vocals?


Here, have some real music:

[video=youtube;nHRRjt2lU_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHRRjt2lU_4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 7, 2010)

5/10 not a grateful dead fan. Also how is Manowar modern rock when they are a metal band from the 80's? >.>

[yt]92hJ09tIung[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2010)

7/10 just for being something i have NEVER heard anything like before
[yt]4pNagejw7eA&feature=av2e[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 7, 2010)

surprisingly excellent 8.5/10

[yt]XRpW2gOIS3Q[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 7, 2010)

10/10 Whatever the fuck that was, it was excellent.

[video=youtube;CzDkzX0pcoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzDkzX0pcoU[/video]



derpdragon said:


> Also how is Manowar modern rock when they are a  metal band from the 80's? >.>


Sorry, I can't tell bullshit  from bullshit.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 7, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Sorry, I can't tell bullshit  from bullshit.


 
A bunch of 40something year old dudes in leather pants should have been a dead giveaway. Also that song is fucking hilarious, especially with the video :V .

As for your song, */10. Impossible to rate. Probably excellent for what it is, but what it is is like nails on a chalkboard.

[yt]tiYS0WG9hSo&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2010)

8/10. definitely like that a lot  this next vid sounds a thousand times better than the radio version.

[yt]l3R3KqrJAI4[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

7/10 i like lady gaga, but Paparazzi? No. Being acoustic makes it better though.

[yt]fOW5UaLED8w[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Aug 7, 2010)

5/10
I'm tired of the song, but it's still good.
[video=youtube;I25YWZWLLEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25YWZWLLEU[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25YWZWLLEU


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

7/10 It makes me wanna dance. Harley's in the background giving it a ten while yelling "ILL GIVE YOU BONAFIDE LOVIN'"

[yt]h3f9hEAtLSI[/yt]

Wayne's in cahrge, mayne.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 7, 2010)

3/10, I thought it was supposed to be music, not retards attempting poetry

[yt]y87px1zcYYk[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 7, 2010)

8/10
[yt]qAAXPOlZy9A[/yt]


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

10/10. I love sublime! That whole album was great

[yt]Ysi8lAX7kHM[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

5/10 creepiest guy ever

time for something that _isn't_ metal lol

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RUemXXMar94&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RUemXXMar94&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

song doesn't start until 1:00 in


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 7, 2010)

Holy shit! 12/10! Oddly enough I was just listening to that song. Sunshine is probably my favorite OST.

[yt]J2wN0lq9v7I[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 7, 2010)

4/10
[yt]-ihraCCCrpk[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2010)

i def thought that was the gorillaz...love it <3 8/10

[yt]t6SQQiD_D_k[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 8, 2010)

1/10 Crap.

Speaking of the greatest story ever told...

[video=youtube;s9YnlYwOMSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9YnlYwOMSQ[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 8, 2010)

no spite meant, but 4/10. respect for them being such an iconic band, but they're very dull IMO.
[yt]nzft8E-RMIY[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd say somewhere from 1.5-6/10. Not sure what to rate that one. I could tell there's something to it, for instance the lyrics aren't _as_ cheesy as some of the metal I've heard, but I can't really get into the whole noise for the sake of noise thing. How you could say the Dead are rather dull, however, is a mystery to me.

[video=youtube;gfGD94CchJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfGD94CchJU[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 8, 2010)

now see i liked that a little more. :3 pleasant. 7/10
[yt]uI0-Q4Ub21w[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 8, 2010)

He's a good singer but i don't like that kind of music at all...

so 5/10.

I may have posted this before but I don't feel like checking so oh well..

[video=youtube;qnEpfkebOc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnEpfkebOc0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 8, 2010)

7.5/10

[yt]WsBwhFa-lKs[/yt]

awful video


----------



## Milo (Aug 8, 2010)

2/10 I want to /wrists

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oFkSMHle8-M&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oFkSMHle8-M&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

a very gay song


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 8, 2010)

8/10 MIKAAA <3

[yt]WJqHzpLVwvA[/yt]


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 8, 2010)

8/10 virtually unheard of bands ftw.

[yt]TJccg1VB8bg[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 8, 2010)

where do you find this stuff harley? 8.5/10

[yt]PjzsnNkL-7o[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 8, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> where do you find this stuff harley? 8.5/10
> 
> [yt]eq5gjfN5lns[/yt]


 
7/10 was def interesting. i read music magazines and check stuff. the bands i've posted lately are all gonna be playing at warped tour. i checked the bands playing and just searched through

also
[yt]PsF1n3XHEgc[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 8, 2010)

7/10

[yt]gTw2YvutJRA[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 8, 2010)

7/10 - That's a really interesting heavy electronic sound. It's nor really my style, but I give it a 7 because it at least interests me.

I'm usually one for metal, but I like a bit of psy trance. 

[video=youtube;ItCWr2U-TGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItCWr2U-TGs[/video]


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 8, 2010)

7/10  It's ok, I like some of the sounds at the beginning.

[video=youtube;6-et1avPAIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-et1avPAIY[/video]


----------



## Milo (Aug 8, 2010)

1/10 I was mislead... also, I can't stand screaming in music. I just can't stand it... 

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NSHIvUZG6e4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NSHIvUZG6e4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice 7/10

[yt]N0vJrod01UU[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 9, 2010)

7/10. ska never fails to impress :3 AND NOW FOR SOMETHING TOTALLY DIFFERENT...one of my favorite bands <3

[yt]9rfBFwJYQzc[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

3/10 the best i can give

[yt]tijW_SrCoxs[/yt]


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 9, 2010)

6.5/10 - I'm not really a Green Day fan, but that's a pretty good song. It's still a bit underwhelming, though.

[yt]yuG_jxi37RM[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 9, 2010)

7/10 for nuttyness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXfWShAkJE8


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 9, 2010)

9/10, that was great!!
[yt]In81MKHi-vY[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 9, 2010)

7/10 
I like the classic sound.

Here's a little gem by the late Seba Jun - Nujabes. R.I.P

[yt]INIhXr6Y-O4[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 9, 2010)

7/10
[yt]gTw2YvutJRA[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 9, 2010)

4/10, extremely repetitive, sounded like somthing that would be in a club in the background in a B movie

[yt]1u4CXlIYjyE[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

2/10 .......

[yt]OQJGf63vMfo[/yt] 

I'm seeing the "1/10" already :I
unless the user bellow is a goth or something


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 9, 2010)

1/10 I am a goth or something. This is... eh.

[video=youtube;_WqThVvWcsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WqThVvWcsk[/video]


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> [The Sisters of Mercy - Alice]


 
I'm not a fan of this sound but the feel of the writing is nice and seems genuine enough. Nice layering on the riff, but a lot of repetition. Not very much depth going on instrumentally. Is this a band that puts most of their focus on lyrics? 5/10

[yt]t2PYM1BkivE[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

5/10 it's just not my cup of tea

[yt]8AKycxKtHLo[/yt]


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 9, 2010)

8/10 Embedding disabled. Fail. But I really like that song.



Aden said:


> I'm not a fan of this sound but the feel of the writing is nice and seems genuine enough. Nice layering on the riff, but a lot of repetition. Not very much depth going on instrumentally. Is this a band that puts most of their focus on lyrics? 5/10


 
It is admittedly simple. I'm just a sucker for good grooves and deep voices, I guess. 
Yes, and no one knows what the crap Eldritch is talking about. Speed? Prostitutes? Cars? Fencing? Probably all of the above. He's like Leonard Cohen, only none of it makes sense. At least when he sang of angels and scalpel blades he was telling a story. Speaking of which...

[video=youtube;KDXVcg0J2d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDXVcg0J2d4[/video]
AND THERE ARE... NO... LETTERS... IN THE MAILBOX!!!!!


----------



## Shu (Aug 9, 2010)

6/10 

interesting.....

One of my all time favorites, and the man responsible for the Gorillaz first hit if you ask me.

[yt]Q7_jbluF0qo[/yt]


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

8.5/10 cause downtempo hiphop with awesome soundscapes, great lyrical flow, neat words, etc. I love songs that have strange qualities or sounds. ^^

I'm pretty sure most of you have heard Little Lion Man, but this one is another great Mumford and Sons song. It's called "The Cave"
[video=youtube;3KkUeRPjc-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KkUeRPjc-Y[/video]


----------



## Shu (Aug 9, 2010)

8/10

Very nice.

[yt]C4lpJkDXj7c[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 9, 2010)

5/10, not bad, not good
[yt]LLMv58wWclo[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

7/10

Reminds me of Lee Hazlewood 

If you know the name of this song, help a brutha out 

[yt]Bycy9AALU5Y[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 10, 2010)

9/10

the song is PoupÃ©e de cire, poupÃ©e deï»¿ son by France Gall

[yt]y2xLOrrmwGM[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

10/10 for giving me the name of that song!

I don't really care what ANYBODY rates this song because it is such a West Coast classic and I grew up on this. I just had to post it.

Any other hip hop furries in the house?

[yt]V67uJPdEMY8[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 10, 2010)

00/10 Just more shitty rap.


[video=youtube;yhs_ZpZnp7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhs_ZpZnp7M[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

I like this song for some reason... 7/10

[yt]R1ll6dayZEU[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 10, 2010)

5/10 A little ripping off of the circus music, a little too rock-like for me but still enjoyable. 

[video=youtube;H6xLMCHFetA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6xLMCHFetA[/video]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

9/10 my marching band back in Georgia used to sing this song at every game! Memories =(

If you have never seen a ska/rap hybrid, check this out.

Rap written by me  Shu. If you just want to skip straight to the rap, go to 1:35.

[yt]AsPeZlDF_oM[/yt]


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 10, 2010)

9/10, pretty good, I can honestly say I was entertained  . Now get in a studio and start recording!

You can skip to around 1:10 if you'd like. The intro is a slow jazzy piece. 
[yt]jJR-gHiKemA[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

11/10

That's more fucking like my style! XD and thank you for the compliment. I'm sooo glad you like our stuff =)

Hip hop for life. R.I.P Seba Jun.

[yt]qjqTiQhOgU8[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 10, 2010)

9/10
-3 (generic Rap lyrics)
*6/10 
*
[yt]JuyLTDAC7fE[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

7/10

Was diggin' it.

I used to bump this song when I was in middle school for HOURS everyday. 

[yt]k4jY9S-dcUQ[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 10, 2010)

9/10

[yt]zDKF8jSrCQU[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

8/10

That was like an acid trip 0.0

I'm reaching deep into my rap crates and bringing you some Heiroglyphics. This is REAL hip hop.

[yt]zVsrIeveDAI[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 10, 2010)

9/10

[yt]kEY-8WnqbzE[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

8/10

Itttttttttttttt's KABLAM!!!!

[yt]FWAf6L9vHa4[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

epic 9/10

[yt]09q6cUlDJ_k[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

10/10

I fight Mustard Plug with Mustard Plug!

[yt]jDxu0WESuLM[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

10/10

I fight thigh high nylons with a box

[yt]-3K1WtnFgro[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

9/10

Man, I like your style Mr. Skankers.

I fight your box with...a fight!

[yt]ubxT1IIGd9g[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

10/10

I counter with a drink... AND a fight

[yt]DJ_aFHjQhx8[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

9/10

I block your attack with a Positive Mental Attitude!

[yt]7mBwa353uN8[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

9/10

I power up my beer with a dopeman

[yt]PhytpwRFrjA[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

8.5/10  I love ska so much, it's hard to rate it less than an 8! 

But can you handle Superman?

[yt]zfwsxoo_FL8[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

Goldfinger isn't the best ska band but this song is good 8/10

Now heres a club I want to join.

[yt]-kLovavQ_lU[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

8/10

Streeeeetlight brightens up my days

[yt]Sk9RRnpFg24[/yt]


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

6/10  It's alright, but the replay value of this track has to be low. I can imagine myself cranking this when I'm on my way to..I dunno, some exciting event.

This song is about the singer's daughter.
[video=youtube;9zNwrOfUbM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zNwrOfUbM8[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 10, 2010)

7/10 - I like this song, but I don't love it. It's pretty, but you know I'm hard to satisfy. lol

I absolutely love this track. Dueling vocals with badass sounding transitions throughout. 
[video=youtube;LXD6H7CMtQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXD6H7CMtQY[/video]

EDIT: Also, the singer.....he's hot. XD


----------



## Aden (Aug 10, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> I absolutely love this track. Dueling vocals with badass sounding transitions throughout.
> 
> [Deadlock - The Brave/Agony Applause]


 
First off, the sound quality on this youtube upload is driving me fucking mad, but I'll cope somehow :V
The only Deadlock album I've listened to is Wolves, which I liked at first but then it managed to get old relatively fast. This song seems to reflect what I thought about that album - all the elements are there for something great and they pull off something good, but it doesn't have that spark for some reason. I can't explain it well. I liked the intro and the solo, and the rest of the song was competent. 6.5/10

Also, PLEASE tell me that's not an Alexi Laiho signature guitar D:/

[yt]Ddn4MGaS3N4[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> Also, PLEASE tell me that's not an Alexi Laiho signature guitar D:/
> 
> *video*


 
someone doesn't like Bodom. XD

8.5/10 That was.....odd. But it was pretty damn cool. I'll be damned, I've gotta give props to someone who can take a guitar and make a song with percussion in it just using that guitar. Impressive stuff.

[video=youtube;mznFkrxS8u8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mznFkrxS8u8[/video]

Strange band. 

EDIT: Stupid link is too long. Song ends around 3:30.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 10, 2010)

6/10 - It's okay but yeah this kind of music all sounds too similar to me. Maybe I just don't 'get' it. It's cool sounding though.

[yt]5BXr_4g0o9M[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Aug 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> [Menomena]


 
I remember Takun linking me this a while ago. Unique song, great video. My only complaint is the fairly standard drumming. There's a willingness to experiment but it would be awesome to see them stray from their influences a little further. 8.9/10

Edit: oops need to post a video, teehee

[yt]SBeGq0NKWLU[/yt]
Don't forget to listen to it all the way! But you should be doing that anyway with the songs in here.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

D: Adennnnn post a song so I can review it XD   

*has a bored*

In the meantime, I'll just leave this here...
It's Sonata Arctica. 
[video=youtube;JxZcFArCeKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxZcFArCeKs[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 10, 2010)

Aden: 9/10 okay so I really liked this. What else can I say.

Pianowolfy: 6/10 - It kind of gets boring for me. I get that it's probably about the lyrics mostly, but yeah I've never really paid attention to lyrics. I just enjoy good instrumentation with music. What there was though was pretty ok. 

[yt]JPMEHACeZW8[/yt]



Aden said:


> I remember Takun linking me this a while ago. Unique  song, great video. My only complaint is the fairly standard drumming.  There's a willingness to experiment but it would be awesome to see them  stray from their influences a little further. 8.9/10


 The drums in this one are a little more interesting.


----------



## Shu (Aug 10, 2010)

8.5/10

I really enjoyed it, just seemed too steady throughout the whole song you know? I expected there to be some sort of dramatic increase in tone or tempo. It was still very enjoyable.

[yt]jU29giaGLXg[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2010)

8/10.

[yt]tVI3qLDJLjM[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Aug 11, 2010)

7/10 some parts were a little strange to me, but I liked it :>

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2uOrbhhNMPg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2uOrbhhNMPg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 11, 2010)

7/10

[yt]zQd-p_RhvBY[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Aug 11, 2010)

7/10 not too fond of the electric guitar, but for some reason, it made me smile. it's kinda cute lol

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IfaI1k2J_9g&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IfaI1k2J_9g&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 11, 2010)

7/10
I'm a sucker for piano.

This song nearly brings tears to my eyes, knowing that the genius behind this is no longer with us. THIS is hip hop.

R.I.P Nujabes, forever and ever and ever. You introduced me to the side of hip hop that only the privileged ears get to hear.

[yt]P0ul5Sl02nw[/yt]
*
*


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 11, 2010)

10/10. i was sincerely impressed, and it's something i'm listening to again, actually x3 that's wonderful music right there.

in return, more soft music.
[yt]FAPy64IgG58[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 11, 2010)

9/10

I really enjoyed that! Something unique, definitely.

[yt]N1PhMSTj0uw[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 11, 2010)

8/10

Heres the only female singer I like to listen to

[yt]HCzWPBR30Nk[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 11, 2010)

8/10. rather liked that as well :3 something else i'm listening to again.
EDIT: 7/10. ska with a girl singer...LOVE <3
[yt]mUaZwwmYkgs[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 11, 2010)

8.5/10

Gahhhh, I lovvvvvve piano XD

Anyway, my band opened for these guys when their tour stopped in my town a few months back. They are the bomb!

[yt]El3vvgrnoWY[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 11, 2010)

9/10 holly awesome. Gonna be listening to them for a while.

 EDIT:Song change for convenience

[yt]2a7Vzdn71r4[/yt]


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 11, 2010)

9/10 <3<3<3 Aquabats!

[yt]88bASo2O4bk[/yt]

fuckin' Graves.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 11, 2010)

7/10

[yt]gTumPPn2znE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2010)

2/10 (3/10 - 1 for butchery of Bach).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duoVLuUGMM4
Indian/Greek hybrid music (right up my alley )


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 11, 2010)

7/10 That was... quite long, but pretty amazing

[video=youtube;5khsi43Wwlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5khsi43Wwlk[/video]


----------



## Shu (Aug 11, 2010)

7/10 

Reminds me so much of Jet Set Radio Future 

[yt]l-PP7vpnYTA[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Aug 11, 2010)

Shu said:


> [Dinosaur Jr. - The Wagon]


 
There's not much I can say about this, even though I try to with these things. It's just...standard. I'm not a big fan of vocal-centric "play a measure, switch to a different powerchord" music. The solo thing wasn't bad, and the guitar line in the back in the second half at least shows some effort. I can understand how it might make someone feel good or something I guess, but I would never listen to it on my own time. 3.

Can't find this in anything except fan-recorded live
[yt]xoLRz5fgeu0[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 11, 2010)

IM GONNA SAY 8.5

NOW LISTEN TO MY SONG

[YT]xPJA41-qOp8[/YT]


----------



## Shu (Aug 11, 2010)

10/10

This song is basically a response to the watts riots in 1992. Snoop Dogg back when he was in his prime. 1992!

One of the best rap albums ever made.

[yt]hVXsP52XajE[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2010)

Shu said:


> 10/10
> 
> This song is basically a response to the watts riots in 1992. Snoop Dogg back when he was in his prime. 1992!
> 
> ...



6/10. I enjoy rap when it actually uses a soul track or a jazzy background. But I never got into West Coast rap.

[yt]8R1X2TxW5Rk[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 12, 2010)

6/10 

I appreciate the music, but it isn't quite my style.


[yt]_a3VLxjjaBg[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 12, 2010)

7/10 nice

[video=youtube;2WW9T6mRkQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WW9T6mRkQA[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 12, 2010)

5/10 Never really liked The Doors

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg1e91AIQNc&feature=related


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2010)

4/10 I really did not like it

This song feels like flying:
[video=youtube;QxQZ3hOkmQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxQZ3hOkmQo[/video]


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> [Netsky - Storm Clouds]


 
Really on the fence with this once. I don't know whether I love it or think it's throwaway, which probably means it'll get more boring on repeat listens. I WANT to love it, but the combination of repetition and it sounding like something's holding it back is driving me nuts. 7.

Let's try something in the same vein that I personally like more:
[yt]2gdbHpd6vt4[/yt]


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 12, 2010)

5/10. It was really groovy, but I wasn't too into it.

[yt]KRAqG0WmhyI[/yt]


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

7/10 I liked it, but I kinda got bored through the middle of it

[video=youtube;jnBck5R6lPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnBck5R6lPg[/video]

I'm a fan of 70's soul/funk, and I love the guitar solo here as well :3


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 12, 2010)

9/10
EW&F ARE AWESOME

[yt]erIjSmZcxSM[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2010)

props for the style...but...egh...4/10 for me.
[yt]5_jpjdcbUgc[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

6/10 - Had enjoyable aspects. But not favourable. I've heard this sort of thing too much to be able to enjoy it anymore. I never really liked it that much to begin with. I don't know. It's just a 6.

[yt]2kJ05P-71gY[/yt]


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 12, 2010)

8/10 liked the beat but not the vocals 

[video=youtube;2a4gyJsY0mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a4gyJsY0mc[/video]


----------



## Shu (Aug 13, 2010)

7/10 

I gotta get blazed and listen to that one 

[yt]ArrjjSTBDNc[/yt]

just playin'.....kinda.

[yt]_ncSt5xC8Uk[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 13, 2010)

1: 7/10 good beat
2: 4/10 wierded me out too much

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0NoHN1TU5I&NR=1


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 13, 2010)

7/10
not sure if I posted this already:
[yt]PrvFtnSjuUo[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 14, 2010)

7/10 a little silly, but okay

[yt]fTFuf62hY40[/yt]


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll give it a 5. I like the instrumental work but I hate the vocals 

This should be an interesting one. I thought it was REALLY well done.
[video=youtube;KIvON5Y5038]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIvON5Y5038[/video]


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 14, 2010)

10/10, I love remixed video game themes.


[video=youtube;txwlKqt01TQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txwlKqt01TQ[/video]


----------



## Shu (Aug 14, 2010)

6/10

Back in the day......now Bootie Brown is famous for Dirty Harry with the Gorillaz. Man, hip hop is love.

1995

[yt]FKeQn3I6Vkw[/yt]


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

8/10 I like chill hiphop. We need more like this video with a more raw feeling. 

Here's a remix of Adam's Song. Done in bluegrass style. If you could call it that, it's really not, but they did succeed in making it sound sadder than the original, and I always love hearing my favorite songs done in different styles. 
[video=youtube;X7a_gAJjuJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7a_gAJjuJI[/video]


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 14, 2010)

oh.  bluegrass+blink182=high rating.
8.5/10   that was a good song lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PTDv_szmL0


----------



## Aden (Aug 14, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> [B.o.B - Nothin' On You]


 
The guy who does the singing vocals has a great voice, but the guy handling the backing and verses is terrible. Terrible rhymes/lyrics that ruin everything, basic flow, butts in where he's not wanted in the chorus...and he just seems like a dick. The song without the vocalists isn't much at all, with fairly generic backing and standard structure. Therefore I'd start it at a 5, add 1.5 for awesome voice guy, and take away a ton for terrible voice guy. 2/10.

[yt]mPrBh_zIdFI[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 15, 2010)

automatic 7/10 from the start for the RAD guitar. then i realized it only got better...9/10. love good guitar <3
[yt]YR3hMDLPZJc&feature=av2e[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> automatic 7/10 from the start for the RAD guitar. then i realized it only got better...9/10. love good guitar <3
> [cobra starship - living in the sky with diamonds]



3/10 - I just think that song sounds just like every other pop song out there. It sounds all too similar to the crap they play on the radio now. And that stuff is flat out bad. Electronic pop (or synth pop) is a terrible genre.

something from A7X's new album. Fantastic album, Mike Portnoy makes this song, with Shadows sealing the deal. [video=youtube;DODzQHCDUIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DODzQHCDUIU[/video]


----------



## Aden (Aug 15, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> [Avenged Sevenfold - Danger Line]


 
For all the hype surrounding this album, I was hoping it would be at least somewhat good. Oh well. The song was okay I guess. Just...boring. Portnoy on drums doesn't mean a thing because he didn't write any of the drum parts. He could have written much better parts, but I'm betting out of respect for the deceased he did not change much. I think people saying that "Portnoy makes this album" don't pay very much attention to drums in the first place but want to look like they know something. The clean break with the piano sounded insincere, like they were obligated to put it there for some reason. Nothing sounded like it had any reason to be there.

Standard metalcore with an annoying vocalist, competent guitarist, and no feeling. 3.5.

Warning: here be black metal vocals. If you're the kind of person that discards music for this reason, come back when someone else has posted a different song.
[yt]voju1Ib6QCw[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Warning: here be black metal vocals. If you're the kind of person that discards music for this reason, come back when someone else has posted a different song.
> [Alcest - Ecailles De Lune (Part II)]


 
7/10 - I would rate this song higher if it wasn't so damn simple. There just isn't enough happening for me. Decent vocalist, could be better. Intro was wonderful, the rest was just....decent.

Quality sucks cuz is old album and underground album for the time. Old Into Eternity.
[video=youtube;jCd3PlmJ6CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCd3PlmJ6CY[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 15, 2010)

3/10 - No I didn't really like this at all. It was really dull :/ Nothing much there at all that I liked. After I got halfway through I was so tired of it. I just skipped through in little bits to see if it suddenly changed. And no, it repeated the same sort of thing all the way through.

[yt]itThTYZ1e4E[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 15, 2010)

well, the bass is sicknastyawesome...but it sounds like pretty much every other a7x-esque metal band out there, so overall...5/10.

EDIT: AWW TETO you intercepted me. 7/10. it's okay, just not something i'd really notice on the radio.

[yt]7GKMvDtZBj4[/yt]


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 15, 2010)

ugh stupid internet lag made me double post...see my next one.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 15, 2010)

I actually...don't "like" it, but at the same time I think it's pretty neat. It's like a big mash-up of different styles of music. Pretty experimental. It's really something that I could only listen to once, it doesn't have much replay value for me, but for the first listen, it was something different and interesting to say the least. 4.5/10

[video=youtube;YE-TbmiSXpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE-TbmiSXpc[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 15, 2010)

7/10 - I think this could grow on me. The vocals just kind of irk me right now though (but I'm getting over them as I listen to it more). The instrumental is pretty okay though c:

[yt]way2ZX2ABjA[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Aug 15, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> [Maps - Valium in the Sunshine]


 
Not bad. I get pushed away by this vocal style because it always did seem contrived, but the song as a whole picked up the longer it went on. 6.3

[yt]8eTfGWBO9uo[/yt]

Edit: augh screw you teto


Teto said:


> [Menomena - Wet and Rusting]


 
I already know I like these guys. Interesting sound, could do with a bit less of the more standard indierock portions. 8


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> [Indukti - Ninth Wave]



4/10 - It's definitely different, but to me the trumpet and string parts just do not do anything worthy for the music. It sounds very out of place.  I hate to say it, but it sounds like they're trying TOO hard to be different for the sake of being different. And the music just doesn't blend very well. That's just me, and i say that cuz i know that that song isn't for everyone. It's not for me.

Here's something chill for ya. Wish more people knew about this band. 
[video=youtube;Wzvy0_K5yxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzvy0_K5yxs[/video]



HarleyRoadkill said:


> well, the bass is sicknastyawesome...but it sounds like pretty much every other a7x-esque metal band out there, so overall...5/10.



And Harley, I don't see, well, really any similarities between Into Eternity and A7X. Just sayin, I have no idea what you mean. lol


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 16, 2010)

Kyuss was never really my bag; not bad, though, reminds me of Alice in Chains (another band I've only been interested in tangentally). 6/10

Here's something for all you art rock freaks:
[video=youtube;jlbunmCbTBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlbunmCbTBA[/video]


----------



## Ames (Aug 16, 2010)

8/10.  Yep. 

Oh, the nostalgia:

[yt]tBzeVkcJnVE[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 16, 2010)

-1/10 I hate clowns, especially those

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUDu2Shtp6U


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 16, 2010)

6/10, Not as good as the last one I you posted that I rated by them
[yt]nf670orHKcA[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> [Merv Griffin - I've Got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts]


 
8.5/10 - You've gotta love the quirkiness in that song and video. And I still find it funny. X3

One of the best closing tracks to an album I've ever heard. It's based off of this book: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Exit
[video=youtube;v2I0b-kf0vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2I0b-kf0vw[/video]


----------



## Kamau Husky (Aug 16, 2010)

9/10 Very unique, loved it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfeJQrh7vJEhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikAyj-9Wqj4


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

Kamau Husky said:


> 9/10 Very unique, loved it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfeJQrh7vJEhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikAyj-9Wqj4


 
5.5/10 - This song is okay, it just gets a bit too repetitive for me. Like, the sounds are nice but they are just overused so they lose their touch, you know? It's okay.

Off of a wonderful four-part concept album called The Alchemy Index. This is on the "Air album":
[video=youtube;3iw_JIuzing]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iw_JIuzing[/video]


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 16, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> 5.5/10 - This song is okay, it just gets a bit too repetitive for me. Like, the sounds are nice but they are just overused so they lose their touch, you know? It's okay.
> 
> Off of a wonderful four-part concept album called The Alchemy Index. This is on the "Air album":
> [video=youtube;3iw_JIuzing]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iw_JIuzing[/video]


 I like this song 8.5/10
This is my favorite song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSNKCfxcYvE


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 16, 2010)

7/10 the music was good. Did not like the voice, nor the band

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVRlWjNQH8


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

First thing that stands out to me is the voice. I really don't like it. Disregarding the voice, I actually like the melody. It gets ruined by the screaming, or grunting or whatever you wanna call it. I like that the drums are so driving, EXCEPT for the part with the obnoxious constant snare. But the instrumentals otherwise are pretty fun. I just can't get over the voice, it's terrible to me :c  Plus it drowns out the guitars which is what I'm most interested in, anyway. I dunno, it's just a bit too obnoxious. The good parts are more of a silver lining. 3.5/10

Here's a weird one from a French group called Air. The chorus is my favorite part. For obvious reasons 
[video=youtube;BZT9t6oMBhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZT9t6oMBhI[/video]


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 16, 2010)

6.5/10 Nice. but it did not quite click.

PS. That was a doozy what you just wrote down. I'm not a fan of the Growling, but I guess i have built up a lolerance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiSohz7B0Zo


----------



## Shu (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm really blazed right now, and that was pretty damn amazing. I felt like I was in another planet with her.

15/10   for blowing my mind.

Body Movin' by J Dilla (RIP)
[yt]T56Vsov-tmo[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 17, 2010)

3/10, really generic and repetitive
[yt]fUE2DTvltLI[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> [C.W. McCall - Four Wheel Drive]



Speaking of generic and repetitive... :V
Nothing to say about the music. I usually disregard lyrics but there's not much else I _can_ regard. The lyrics here were...not for me. The musical break a little after halfway in was nice. Banjo's always p cool. 2.8.

[yt]FDy1hNjAOrU[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 17, 2010)

7.5/10 I dunno what to think of it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb5GvqQflLY


----------



## Shu (Aug 17, 2010)

6/10

[yt]A46nqP1gd-Y[/yt]


----------



## Shiroka (Aug 17, 2010)

4/10 - I've never been much into rap but at least it's not one of those "shit's so cash with my bitches" kind of crap.

I counter with some Italo!... again. It's really starting to kick at about 1:00.
[yt]qb2WJFKlHkM[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 17, 2010)

10/10. that's the sound of the eighties if i've ever heard it x3
[yt]9QdwhmDhso0[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2010)

Shu said:


> [Del tha Funkee Homosapien - Wrong Place]


 
Clicked on this thread, saw you had the last reply, thought "oh it's gonna be well-known hip-hop". Yup.

Anyway, I've said above that I'm a person who focuses on the music a lot. This is entirely too repetitive for me to truly enjoy. The hip-hop I like is more musically adventurous. I do like his voice and he seems to have skill in making his lyrics. However his subject matter is pretty par for the course. There just wasn't much effort here outside of "write lyrics good". 4.

I'll post some hip hop that I enjoy:
[yt]EybP2WyM[/yt]

Edit: son of a BITCH how did I get double ninja'd. Fuck it.


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2010)

Del is not well known and neither is any of the other rap I've posted. You don't really know much of what you're talking about - just trying to sound intelligent.
Del, well known? Nujabes? Souls of Mischief? I bet you've never heard of any of them other than Del in Clint Eastwood with the Gorillaz. If you don't know enough about hip hop to know the fact that Del The Funky Homosapien is not well known, you should just give it a rating and don't comment.

More dope shit.

[yt]ap_Db77tzSc[/yt]

Actually...can I do two? This track is an absolute must for old school gamers.  I dig it, a lot.

[yt]Zgfxs9gVCKc[/yt]


----------



## Random User (Aug 18, 2010)

7/10. I don't really like hip-hop, but the beat was impressive. I liked it, to say the least.

[yt]zQxNOi0vvRI[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2010)

8/10 

I'm going to have to learn how to play that one. I enjoyed it a lot, headbanger  and I love to headbang. Hahaha

[yt]nY6rkPsLiEE[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2010)

Shu said:


> Del is not well known and neither is any of the other rap I've posted. You don't really know much of what you're talking about - just trying to sound intelligent.
> Del, well known? Nujabes? Souls of Mischief? I bet you've never heard of any of them other than Del in Clint Eastwood with the Gorillaz. If you don't know enough about hip hop to know the fact that Del The Funky Homosapien is not well known, you should just give it a rating and don't comment.


 
Anyone who's looked at hip hop just one level underneath top40 bullshit knows those names. Half the people I know were distraught when Nujabes died. Don't be so damn touchy. Broaden your horizons.



> Blackstar - Respiration



Speaking of broadening your horizons...

Anyway, liked this one more. More effort put into breaking up the song and making it interesting. This was a lot more creative, both lyrically and musically. I'm going to listen to more of these guys. 8.

This song isn't as good on its own, without the intro to the album as a lead-in. Still, let's see what happens.
[yt]1qHwfLAIrdg[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2010)

double post


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2010)

None of these guys are JUST below the top 40. You and I both know that you stretched that a lot. Try Billboard top 200. And good for you, it sounds like your friends actually enjoy real hip hop - something that you seem to diss on? I don't understand how you could even compare Del to some "well known" bullshit rappers. That leaves me to believe that you're either on Meth or just kinda dull man. Broaden my horizons? Not possible considering I listen to practically everything and then some extra shit. If you're going to be like that, don't even talk about hip hop. It's not worth your time.

P.S. I just realized how mentally fucking retarded it is to debate with a total stranger  on the internet. If you don't like the music, that's just too bad, but I  do. I'm done arguing. Post a song, rate it, done. No more crying about  Shu's "generic hip hop." Go listen to some shit you like and forget  about it man. Life goes on. You didn't need to speak on it in the first  place, just rate it.

8/10  I enjoyed it, mainly instrumentally.

[yt]z1CaN4thI5w[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2010)

Shu said:


> None of these guys are JUST below the top 40. You and I both know that you stretched that a lot. Try Billboard top 200. And good for you, it sounds like your friends actually enjoy real hip hop - something that you seem to diss on? I don't understand how you could even compare Del to some "well known" bullshit rappers. That leaves me to believe that you're either on Meth or just kinda dull man.


 
There's so much twisting of words and misconception of meaning here I'm not even going to bother. Think what you want~


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2010)

I rate my own post a 10/10. haha XD

I feel like Aden and I kind of threw off the balance that this thread had.

Re-post.

[yt]ZACUlDhh7zo[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> There's so much twisting of words and misconception of meaning here I'm not even going to bother. Think what you want~


 
stop fucking up the thread. seriously. argue through PM if you have to be right THAT badly. at least shu is staying with the topic.

7/10 on that last one. just not my fav too much.
[yt]mTa8U0Wa0q8[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2010)

10/10 

Anything Elton..is Gold.

B-B-B-Bennie and the Jets!!!!!! =D

[yt]_8ch87hRnwQ[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 18, 2010)

9/10. not my fav, though elton is always gold <3
[yt]nnedARQGOPM[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2010)

7.5/10

I'm not particularly a Jay Z fan when it comes to his later projects, but something about his music makes you bob your head. He's got skill for sure, and I appreciate that musically! I bought Kingdom Come when it came out - one of his best albums hands down.

I don't agree with the message of this song, but it's SICK to play it on guitar! BURN BURN, YES YOU'RE GONNA BURN! XD

[yt]mev5gNhcr2I[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 18, 2010)

7/10 meh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ef6i9P7y3Y&feature=related


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> [Alestorm - Wenches and Mead]


 
Ah yes, Alestorm. If it was my first time hearing this I'd give it a 9.5 or above, but a few of my friends love this band and overplay it to oblivion which has given me time to pick out all the things I dislike about it. Going to have to go with a resounding 5.

Responding to metal with metal:
Disillusion - Back to Times of Splendor

I'm going to stop embedding videos because it lags the fuck out of my browser at 100 posts per page and I'm too stubborn to change it


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

7/10. It's alright in between the growling.

Responding to metal with a metal sub-genre: Power metal.

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzU65aPZDnc"]Sonata Arctica - Last Amazing Grays[/url]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> 7/10. It's alright in between the growling.
> 
> Responding to metal with a metal sub-genre: Power metal.
> 
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzU65aPZDnc"]Sonata Arctica - Last Amazing Grays[/url]


 
8/10 - Normally I HATE Power Metal, but there are two and a half exceptions: Iced Earth, Kamelot, and SOME Sonata Artica. This song is amongst that "some". The opening kicked ass, the vocals sound great, the instrumentals sound a bit like 1994-esque Dream Theater, and....yea. It's pretty damn good. 

Here. Listen to, imo, the best live band currently active; Between the Buried and Me. Fighting power metal with progressive death metal/metalcore.
[video=youtube;0vgGidjyPP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vgGidjyPP0[/video]

EDIT: The video cuts out 40 seconds early, unfortunately. :\ oh well


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2010)

7/10

I had almost a spiritual experience with this song. Heh

[yt]sY3W2aVzrlo[/yt]


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 18, 2010)

6/10. I'm feeling very tired and boring right now, so each of those notes just pinged off my skull like radar pulses :\

Kinda sounds like this in my head, actually:
[video=youtube;dUmhf7i9ycA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUmhf7i9ycA[/video]


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

3/10

Sorry, but me no likey.  ;-;
Could barely hear what was being said, and just in general did not sound pleasant to the ears. >3<

AFI is like my favorite band, so:
[video=youtube;rjC4bwuiZ3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjC4bwuiZ3Y[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjC4bwuiZ3Y


----------



## Slyck (Aug 18, 2010)

3/10 No, just no.

[video=youtube;Lva9kHMheQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lva9kHMheQg[/video]


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 18, 2010)

5/10 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoQb8vb4blA


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 18, 2010)

6/10. it's pretty repetitive, but it's something i'll probably be humming later.
[yt]YXQAfvsM_YY[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 18, 2010)

5/10 Not good but not bad

Song starts at 2:00:
[video=youtube;QD5qkxgrXb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD5qkxgrXb4[/video]


----------



## Icky (Aug 18, 2010)

Not bad at all, I could get into that drum beat. 8/10

[yt]jW8tGEXP1m0[/yt]


----------



## Random User (Aug 18, 2010)

8/10. Pretty good song.

[yt]CjghDdiP12g[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 19, 2010)

5/10 not bad

Time for some soul:

[video=youtube;IxjNauWYFfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxjNauWYFfc[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> [Bill Withers - Grandma's Hands]


 
5/10 - I've always liked soul voices, but the lyrics here are just....lame. His voice is nice tho.

Here's a song that took some digging to find. I don't even know what it's from, exactly. Just that it's my favorite person in music.
[video=youtube;UMKEq6tK6cQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMKEq6tK6cQ[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 19, 2010)

3/10 ....And you called the lyrics of my song lame.

[video=youtube;gfGD94CchJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfGD94CchJU[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> 3/10 ....And you called the lyrics of my song lame.
> 
> [Grateful Dead - So Many Roads]


 
Pfft....don't be butthurt. 

8/10 - Sick solo. The song dragged a little bit, but it didn't drag too much.  Vocals are decent, but the guitar is what really makes this song, both the acoustic and electric.

[video=youtube;oi-tnmbfD70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oi-tnmbfD70[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 19, 2010)

2/10 What the fuck is wrong with that guy's voice?!

[video=youtube;82FacSRLtuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82FacSRLtuA[/video]


----------



## Shu (Aug 19, 2010)

5/10

[yt]mQq2snhu4Vg[/yt]


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 19, 2010)

6/10, interesting...

[yt]qX4lBeRtexI[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Aug 19, 2010)

4/10

[yt]i9s5vJ5qSPQ[/yt]


----------



## Jude (Aug 20, 2010)

5/10 - I like the type of music, it was just painfully repetitive.

[yt]i0Xv6oYbcmg[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 20, 2010)

6/10. pearl jam is a very okay band.
[yt]0WpetcsJRlw[/yt]


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 20, 2010)

2/10 

lrn2metal:

[video=youtube;WiTA5NJIfyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiTA5NJIfyw[/video]


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

7/10
Mainly because it didn't assault my ears like most metal does. But it did sort of go on and on and on.. not that it was bad, it just needs a little something extra.

[video=youtube;gmDWvGKLzBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmDWvGKLzBE[/video][/QUOTE]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 20, 2010)

Myntey said:


> 7/10
> Mainly because it didn't assault my ears like most metal does. But it did sort of go on and on and on.. not that it was bad, it just needs a little something extra.
> 
> [video=youtube;gmDWvGKLzBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmDWvGKLzBE[/video]


[/QUOTE]

6/10.

[yt]93FP2elb1WA[/yt]


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

^ Fairly interesting. I liked it, but the vocals made no sense.... Fill your mouth with berries under the full moon? Probably 7.5/10.
[video=youtube;hh9v6QpP4j0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh9v6QpP4j0[/video]
I love Scarletto's work with touhou.


----------



## Larry (Aug 21, 2010)

6/10
Very calming, for such a uncalming title xD
[video=youtube;P8CXUzepL6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8CXUzepL6k[/video]


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 21, 2010)

5/10 just cause i don't like hiphop/rap.
7/10 because that's what it deserves. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bytf3gZMFkY

---> video sucks, unless you like stupid dancing... Don't watch it. lol


----------



## Slyck (Aug 21, 2010)

5/10 Okay but I couldn't really get into it. Actually the dancing was quite alright.


Now give this one a minute or two, it doesn't get right to the song but you'll miss some by skipping around:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXq4GlHgROQ&fmt=18


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 21, 2010)

8/10 as usual, good song Slyck

[yt]487t88pz-2Y[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (Aug 21, 2010)

7/10

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM6hL78so9c[/yt]


----------



## Waffles (Aug 21, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> 7/10
> 
> [yt]DM6hL78so9c[/yt]


 7.5/10, the lyrics freaked me out and were like "wait wat", but once the song started going, it was better...
[video=youtube;HBDc5NxTnnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBDc5NxTnnA[/video]


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Aug 22, 2010)

6/10

I'm sorry, but the song is just... repetitive.  I would have gave it a five for the fact that I don't like pure rock, but that's an opinion.

[video=youtube;WIwBsL4KrFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIwBsL4KrFw[/video]


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 22, 2010)

5/10. It's a neat little novelty track. Sounds like something I'd listen to once or twice just for fun, but it's very cheesy lol I just kinda listen to it and go "meh"

This is Mors Principium Est's best song imo.
[video=youtube;k4dGcLRN4II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4dGcLRN4II[/video]


----------



## Waffles (Aug 22, 2010)

^ 6/10 because I'm not a huge fan of metal and it has bleh lyrics in my opinion. The music itself is fine, though.
[yt]LUoVEkAt6aE[/yt]


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

8/10 - Great arrangement, love the piano bits
[yt]9kAdLiizR-4[/yt]

Now I don't expect anyone back here for 42 minutes


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 22, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> 8/10 - Great arrangement, love the piano bits
> [yt]9kAdLiizR-4[/yt]
> 
> Now I don't expect anyone back here for 42 minutes


 
I've already listened to it.....at least 25 times during my life. XD 

10/10 - I love dream theater, and this is a thematic beauty of a song. Best parts for me are The Test that Stumped them All, Solitary Shell, and the reprise of About to Crash. <3  I'll listen to it again now, this is a great piece of music. 

now for something fairly similar
[video=youtube;pmo1VW_wA_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmo1VW_wA_o[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 22, 2010)

9/10
[yt]l8EC0D1PCog[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 23, 2010)

Ugh, 0/10 :[ .

[yt]C0g_W08gGjs&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Ugh, 0/10 :[ .
> 
> [yt]C0g_W08gGjs&feature=related[/yt]


 
6/10

I never listen to metal so bare with me as i 'attempt' to properly critique this

I do like the first scream in the intro

But when someone scream sings throughout the whole song, its hard for me to take the song seriously 

http://www.youtube.com/v/QUluIUPfxVo


----------



## Waffles (Aug 23, 2010)

^ BOY BAND REMIX ASFADGSDADA 5/10 Done like a bajillion times before, but it's not the worst. Remixing something bad can only produce something similarly bad... But it was better by a long shot lul.
[yt]koa8ARmYXKo[/yt]


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JVcbVeMnt8(Metallica - Until it Sleeps)


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 23, 2010)

9/10 That is one of my favorite Metallica songs

[yt]23TS-LKMRWE[/yt]


----------



## Runa (Aug 23, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> 9/10 That is one of my favorite Metallica songs
> 
> [yt]23TS-LKMRWE[/yt]



Erm, maybe a 3/10.  It had good guitar, but it was really low-key and really repetitive.  it wasn't bad, but it wasn't great either. 

Okay, for some pounding folk metal with 4 vocalist (a male singer, another male 'talker, a female operatic singer, and a guy who growls) 

Elvenking - Seasonspeech  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDvmQPK0Fh4&feature=search


----------



## Slyck (Aug 23, 2010)

2/10


Listen to the whole thing:

[video=youtube;12qBoy2rhVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qBoy2rhVw[/video]


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 23, 2010)

5/10 - Not bad, not particularly good, though. Also, it drags out for just a bit too much for my tastes.

[yt]RFDW9b_ejfI[/yt]


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> 5/10 - Not bad, not particularly good, though. Also, it drags out for just a bit too much for my tastes.


 
Good guitar & bass

Sounds good up until the drums and the..... yodeling o_0

He has a good voice it just doesnt... add up to the music

I cant take the music seriously with his singing

4/10

[video=youtube;mycYMVno8-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mycYMVno8-s&feature=search[/video]


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 23, 2010)

1/10

Possible sarcastic comments aside, the song was extremely boring, even for techno standards.

[video=youtube;GvvorsU7LKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvvorsU7LKk[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 24, 2010)

2/10 Awful.

[video=youtube;R9QV9dDsV4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9QV9dDsV4I[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 24, 2010)

5/10. very okay, very repetitive
[yt]YuvSYwuko1w[/yt]


----------



## Cam (Aug 24, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> 5/10. very okay, very repetitive
> [yt]YuvSYwuko1w[/yt]


 
7/10

I dig it, the singers voice kinda got annoying after a bit but nothing that made me turn away from it

Just found this masterpiece right here

[video=youtube;gkEhhmj1DHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkEhhmj1DHM[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 24, 2010)

5/10 I love Imogen Heap and DnB, but this didn't really work. Found it to be amaturish production and too repetitive, and ruined the original sample by chopping it too damn much.

[video=youtube;Cm_UJKOrBCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm_UJKOrBCw[/video]
last BoC song for now I think


----------



## Slyck (Aug 24, 2010)

7/10

Wait for it:

[video=youtube;gLG91tOLPdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLG91tOLPdQ[/video]


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 24, 2010)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnSQItdHIfM&feature=related


----------



## Takun (Aug 25, 2010)

5/10.  Megaman X series was always kinda disappointing music wise compared with the original series.

[yt]89af3LcuzAo&feature=search[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 25, 2010)

I liked the drums...
6/10

[video=youtube;0eEPxYFYD4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eEPxYFYD4o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 25, 2010)

2/10 

[video=youtube;ZLC2bf4jfPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLC2bf4jfPE[/video]


----------



## Jagged (Aug 25, 2010)

6/10 Not too bad.

This happens to be one of my favorite songs (and artists); but I know that 85% of people on this forum are gonna hate it.  No hard feelings.

[video=youtube;os4o7mV0mzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os4o7mV0mzs[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os4o7mV0mzs


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 25, 2010)

2/10

yyuuup.

[video=youtube;EZ6qTPH5wmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ6qTPH5wmI[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 25, 2010)

1/10 Fucking metal.




Here's an old WWI song for ya:

http://cylinders.library.ucsb.edu/s...World+War&num=1&start=18&sortBy=&sortOrder=ia

http://cylinders.library.ucsb.edu/mp3s/5000/5960/cusb-cyl5960d.mp3

'Dixie is Dixie Once More' by the Premier Quartet.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 25, 2010)

9/10

[yt]_N9U0WIBn_8[/yt]


----------



## Waffles (Aug 25, 2010)

7/10, good beat and such, hated the vocals. The vocals didn't match the beat at all, they didn't make any sense, and yeah.
[yt]-6ZT_eTmGkU[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 26, 2010)

6/10 too ADHD for my tastes. If that was looping in a game I think it would make me a little bit crazy

[video=youtube;7o0S6R0Pwok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o0S6R0Pwok[/video]
This is really out there but it grows on you, might want to listen to it twice if you want (the first time i was like wtf but now i love it)


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 26, 2010)

6/10, not bad, but not something I would listen too
[yt]xrguJziuq9s[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 26, 2010)

4/10 

I didn't like that at all.

[video=youtube;Jwi9fxHBphU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwi9fxHBphU[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 26, 2010)

2/10 Shit tier.

Couldn't find it on youtube. Gotta listen to the whole thing on this one.

Click Hank to start the song.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 26, 2010)

8/10

[yt]zDKF8jSrCQU[/yt]


----------



## Shu (Aug 27, 2010)

6/10
 MAN! I haven't bumped this song in FOREVER! Del never fails me. I hope you enjoy!

[yt]dFieSQHmQT0[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 27, 2010)

3/10 :I

[video=youtube;GZqfH1LQEOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZqfH1LQEOQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 27, 2010)

6/10 not bad but kind of boring
[video=youtube;yeoiyE_KWVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeoiyE_KWVI[/video]


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Aug 27, 2010)

4/10 not really my taste, kinda hypnotic 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4OIFDXdhpQ


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 28, 2010)

8/10

[yt]P3CxhBIrBho&ob=av3e[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 28, 2010)

6/10
DoTA song was better (yes I know they're basically the same)
[yt]0OzWIFX8M-Y[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 28, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> 6/10
> [Basshunter - Dota]



6/10 

This is the same guy who sings and screams and plays keyboards for my favorite metal band, Between the Buried and Me. His name's Tommy Giles Rogers.  This is his Electronica side project called Giles:
[video=youtube;TWG5lW9EPGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWG5lW9EPGI&feature=fvw[/video]


----------



## Jw (Aug 28, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> 6/10
> 
> This is the same guy who sings and screams and plays keyboards for my favorite metal band, Between the Buried and Me. His name's Tommy Giles Rogers.  This is his Electronica side project called Giles:
> [snip]


I'll be fair (considering I don't usually like Electronica as a genre) by giving it a 5/10. 

I thought it was repetitive and never really got anywhere. With a little more development the song could have gotten somewhere, but it ended up being pretty level. Maybe if it were a bit slower you could gethooked by that keyboard mini-riff.


Local band that has a pretty unique sound. 
[video=youtube;WOBay3G4aQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOBay3G4aQU&ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Jude (Aug 28, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> Local band that has a pretty unique sound.


 8/10
Local band? They sound great. My only problem is the voice of the lead singer. He sings well, the tone just hurts my ears for some reason.

There is virtually no local band scene down here, but here is one exception. My friends hangs out with all the members in the band IRL, and I personally know the keyboardist. They JUST got signed to an indie label I think. I'm REALLY surprised that they aren't famous, they sound just like Fall Out Boy.

With a whopping 17,000 views on youtube:

[video=youtube;X8XNy-y-IwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8XNy-y-IwA[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 29, 2010)

7/10

Here's the local band I hang out with. :3  The band members and our group of friends are practically my brothers at this point.  The video's essentially a montage of clips of the group fucking around. XD
[video=youtube;xJOeFPizFu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJOeFPizFu4[/video]


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 29, 2010)

7/10
[yt]e8IJnV4i5Vw[/yt]


----------



## Jagged (Aug 29, 2010)

8/10 
Wow, a song I actually am liking here V: Nice.


[video=youtube;QDubchjrz1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDubchjrz1I[/video]


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 29, 2010)

8/10

[yt]bi4tmpbSCJM[/yt]


----------



## Jagged (Aug 29, 2010)

9/10 
Sum41 = <3

[video=youtube;JeI4Ft8P7ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeI4Ft8P7ks[/video]


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 29, 2010)

8/10

[yt]8q182kWAhiM[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 29, 2010)

4/10
[yt]wGxkmAJi-1E[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 29, 2010)

9/10

[yt]4HGQS5XSoJ4[/yt]


----------



## Talbot (Aug 29, 2010)

8/10

[video=youtube;jdJTHInxOx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdJTHInxOx8[/video]


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 29, 2010)

5.5 To be perfectly honest, it sounds a bit cheesy. I dunno, for a ballad type song it's just a bit dull and leaves something to be desired.

[video=youtube;jmAHLgfaQe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmAHLgfaQe8[/video]


----------



## Talbot (Aug 29, 2010)

6/10

[video=youtube;iuAaPKF1eAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuAaPKF1eAU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 29, 2010)

Talbot said:


> [Bad Religion - Punk Rock Song]


 
6/10 - It could've been better. The quirkiness was fun, I love bands like that (reminiscent of Bowling for Soup or something QotSA has done), but the music was just A PUNK ROCK SONG. It was very generic. It simply could've been better.

okay, here's a Between the Buried and Me cover of Metallica's "Blackened". I love it. They do great covers of Metallica, Motley Crue (kickstart my heart), Pink Floyd (us and them), and Pantera (cemetary gates) on the album _The Anatomy Of_. Great stuff, check it out. :3
[video=youtube;uRNVhcQy1aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRNVhcQy1aM[/video]


----------



## Jagged (Aug 29, 2010)

9/10
_Totally_ loving this Px Awesome guitar and drums; loved the beginning O:  
Though it was a bit lengthy, I don't really mind long songs. XD

[video=youtube;7EQ4ZXM7Kyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EQ4ZXM7Kyc[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 30, 2010)

sounds like dang angels & airwaves yo

uhhh 8/10 it's a breath of fresh air

[yt]ISub-86SHAE[/yt]

admittedly, i want everyone to listen to this song


IT'S HOTTT


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 30, 2010)

7/10, not bad, but not something I would listen too
[yt]Gu2pVPWGYMQ[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 31, 2010)

6/10 not my thing

[video=youtube;c5695fKfgvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5695fKfgvQ[/video]
(720p!)


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 31, 2010)

2/10
The best part was at 5:02

[video=youtube;d_vpueFj-R8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_vpueFj-R8[/video]


----------



## Random User (Aug 31, 2010)

8/10. It was pretty good.

[video=youtube;7PpYBBjYav0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PpYBBjYav0[/video]


----------



## Larry (Aug 31, 2010)

7/10
I think I just found my inner rock.
[video=youtube;UYIAfiVGluk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYIAfiVGluk&ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 1, 2010)

9/10 I love this song but it got way too overplayed (well the chorus at least)
[video=youtube;RCaUOvagpwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCaUOvagpwE[/video]
Warning: ambient. You'll hate this if you have a short attention span. Also contains wolves :3


----------



## Krallis (Sep 1, 2010)

7/10 Very good ambient, calming music

[video=youtube;iWQQYgacS98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWQQYgacS98[/video]


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2010)

Krallis said:


> 7/10 Very good ambient, calming music
> 
> [video=youtube;iWQQYgacS98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWQQYgacS98[/video]


 
10/10

I loooooove synth and guitar combos

Plus her voice is incredibly sexy

[video=youtube;GJP2FR-hPY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJP2FR-hPY8[/video]


----------



## Krallis (Sep 1, 2010)

8/10 I like the music but the vocals could do with a bit of work to fit the song better,

[video=youtube;yH3542oMTwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH3542oMTwE[/video]


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

9/10 definitely good but just missing something that I can't tell for the +1
[video=youtube;7eJoQWrhCtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eJoQWrhCtk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 1, 2010)

Twas' OK. 5/10

[video=youtube;xnTUgRy7lhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnTUgRy7lhM&p=F5E39C70DCA99695&playnext=1&index=62[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 1, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> Twas' OK. 5/10
> 
> [arise horror - no living heart]


 
3/10 - I'm a metalhead and i thought this was bad. There is nothing redeeming about that song. They need a new vocalist, BAD. He's so one-dimensional. The rhythms were extremely hum-drum, all instruments were hum-drum.

These guys are not for everyone. Idc tho, I want people to know this band. \m/
[video=youtube;XDe4kAAbBqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDe4kAAbBqQ[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 1, 2010)

that acoustic part + the clean singing was wack

7.5/10 

[yt]K2aTbWSzhCU[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 1, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> that acoustic part + the clean singing was wack
> 
> 7.5/10
> 
> [yt]K2aTbWSzhCU[/yt]


 
I don't know what to rate this....

7/10. Thomas Dolby released better music.

[yt]vQOYANlry50[/yt]


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Sep 2, 2010)

6/10 It was really quirky sounding. I have a feeling from the picture that it isn't a quirky song though.

[yt]CbkfxjrHNzs[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 2, 2010)

Noice. 8/10

[yt]Mo2wFptAX3k[/yt]

I'LL BE YOUR EVERY-FING


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 2, 2010)

10/10. that is my favorite cover. EVER.

[yt]1OsOzrApkvA[/yt]


----------



## Krallis (Sep 2, 2010)

2/10
Not a fan of this thrash metal thing.

[video=youtube;QTdD1QqsrfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTdD1QqsrfI[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 2, 2010)

5/10. not my taste at all, but i'm sure it's great for someone who digs the style.

[yt]8C17yfGyJjM[/yt]


----------



## Krallis (Sep 2, 2010)

8/10 
It was hilarious.

[video=youtube;haSCq3cOL8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haSCq3cOL8c[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Krallis said:


> 8/10
> It was hilarious.
> 
> [video=youtube;haSCq3cOL8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haSCq3cOL8c[/video]


 
I can't view your video, dude. Blocked in the USA, apparently. Find a better version, I suppose.

I am so in love with this band right now.
[video=youtube;Ra1DU-FSC-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra1DU-FSC-8[/video]


----------



## Krallis (Sep 2, 2010)

1/10
Not nice at all, 


[video=youtube;2ps0bQONjys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ps0bQONjys[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Sep 2, 2010)

9/10: YYEESS
[yt]PqZmJ7RGAP4[/yt]


----------



## Krallis (Sep 2, 2010)

9/10 Excellent
Gotta love the ramones.

[video=youtube;J3mOWp13GMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3mOWp13GMM[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Sep 2, 2010)

8/10 Yes, Ramones rule!
[yt]lotkzHsIuoA[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 2, 2010)

5/10. Eeeeh. Not my kinda music I guess.

[video=youtube;IRM0At4AWzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRM0At4AWzw[/video]

The PV makes sense if you see it as irony to the song since Aoi Tori means Blue Bird but not the color, the emotion. So pretty though. <3


----------



## Random User (Sep 2, 2010)

7/10. Meh, I thught it was okay.

[video=youtube;j_lf3ZX4YLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_lf3ZX4YLI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 2, 2010)

Not a System of a Down fan. Not a real American metal/speed metal fan. 6/10

[video=youtube;IuYJOE_rEXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuYJOE_rEXo[/video]

See a trend yet? Haha. Not the best quality one.


----------



## The DK (Sep 2, 2010)

8/10 its catchy... just wish i knew what they were saying

[video=youtube;YDAXltfj8-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDAXltfj8-Y[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 2, 2010)

Its called google. 8/10.

[video=youtube;rKJWMI0Dx9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKJWMI0Dx9s[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKJWMI0Dx9s


----------



## Slyck (Sep 2, 2010)

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMlIItNjm3c#t=53s *(NSFW)*

Two songs in that one...


----------



## Skittle (Sep 3, 2010)

3/10

[video=youtube;5JsGeCygfEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JsGeCygfEc[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 3, 2010)

6/10 Not bad, vocals were kind of annoying in some parts.

Sodom - Iron Fist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_pFWfiu-DQ


----------



## Skittle (Sep 3, 2010)

5/10.

[video=youtube;Y0vKExq2Lx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0vKExq2Lx4[/video]
The video is pretty rockin' too.


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2010)

2/10

The guitars were annoying in the beginning..

But i do like the combo with the organs


[video=youtube;3nhzp7w0-fY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nhzp7w0-fY[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 3, 2010)

3/10. 
Annoying? Pfffft. Then again, looking at what you are listening to. Here, I will give you annoying even though I <3 her music.

[video=youtube;PBTFcFiYeDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBTFcFiYeDs[/video]


----------



## The DK (Sep 3, 2010)

4/10 i like the beat but the way she sings is annoying as hell.
i give you a song about s&m
[video=youtube;YBcu8YWs7uM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBcu8YWs7uM[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 3, 2010)

6/10
I'll give you a better one!
[video=youtube;IsvfofcIE1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsvfofcIE1Q&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2010)

15/10

I looooove depeche mode :3 Saw them live about a year ago

[video=youtube;l5LidZerROQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5LidZerROQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 3, 2010)

7/10 Paramore is p.cool

[video=youtube;bxJhMqUB2AY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxJhMqUB2AY[/video] NSFW


----------



## The DK (Sep 3, 2010)

8/10 i like it
ok ill give you my favorite DM song
[video=youtube;diT3FvDHMyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diT3FvDHMyo[/video]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Sep 3, 2010)

I like it 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAAvNmoqDq0


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I like it 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAAvNmoqDq0


 
3/10.... I hate slipknot and metal in general :v

[video=youtube;b6jtGjiDwIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jtGjiDwIQ&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Zar (Sep 4, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> 3/10.... I hate slipknot and metal in general :v
> 
> [video=youtube;b6jtGjiDwIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jtGjiDwIQ&ob=av2e[/video]



6/10 never really liked that song before but the music video gave it an edge

*Mogwai - "Friend of the Night" *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC_3alnTE9g


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

4/10 to slow for me [video=youtube;bE38_60W02U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE38_60W02U&translated=1[/video]


----------



## Hir (Sep 4, 2010)

1/10

Don't get the hype with Rammstein.

[yt]6AQcukY7d7w[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 4, 2010)

2/10 Boring, slooooooooow, simple, and sloppy as hell (on purpose? is it stylistic or were they just drunk when they recorded it?) Also, THE GUITARS, IS IT POSSIBLE TO TUNE THEM ANY LOWER?!! I think that's 90% of why it sounds bad. Sorry I'm so harsh
[video=youtube;OwdCrb-WFt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwdCrb-WFt0[/video]


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 4, 2010)

7/10 - I'm not a big fan of instrumental tracks, but that was pretty good. I liked the sound of it, and it didn't succumb to the repetition that bugs me about most instrumentals.

[yt]viX29CwomGM[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 4, 2010)

-eyetwitch- 2/10. Ugh. No

[video=youtube;A3KrKgMlab0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3KrKgMlab0[/video]


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 4, 2010)

3/10 .....eh, to slow for my taste [video=youtube;9_XSPGOZBVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_XSPGOZBVU[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 4, 2010)

3.5/10 Eh
[video=youtube;qIoG4PlEPtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIoG4PlEPtY[/video]
just for the lulz


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

9/10 lolz funny
due to all the cursing I'm issuing a warning to young people
[video=youtube;LV9uCOobpHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV9uCOobpHU[/video]
Don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## Ames (Sep 5, 2010)

.../10

[yt]slgl9AdomTE[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 5, 2010)

8/10. I enjoy symphonic metal on occassions. Only the Finns can do it correctly, though.

[yt]nWpsPakBpBA[/yt]


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

6/10 - Not bad, but probably not something I'd chose to listen to again.

[yt]5lmgTaDI0lE[/yt]


----------



## Jude (Sep 5, 2010)

9/10 - lol relevant to the fandom, love the bass solo

[video=youtube;6Z8cnXVGm1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z8cnXVGm1I[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Sep 5, 2010)

7/10


[video=youtube;U2iFtB80VRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2iFtB80VRg[/video]


----------



## Cam (Sep 5, 2010)

5/10

Good beat, but I just never really cared for that genre

[video=youtube;UNq9gmY_Oz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNq9gmY_Oz4[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 5, 2010)

3/10. I don't like Green Day. At all.

[video=youtube;HU5xE6Shdt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU5xE6Shdt4[/video]
Good song and a video for all you fags.


----------



## CVGamer (Sep 5, 2010)

Meh. 4/10
[video=youtube;VUBQLnEGHNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUBQLnEGHNk&ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Aurag2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Seemed really boring 3/10

[video=youtube;DgAYFVHwY_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgAYFVHwY_c[/video]


----------



## Adelphos (Sep 6, 2010)

3/10
Never cared for novelty songs :\

[video=youtube;EavPsuvUycA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EavPsuvUycA[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 6, 2010)

i feel like buying some ripped jeans

7.5/10

[yt]FmNftMMON0A[/yt]


----------



## Zar (Sep 6, 2010)

7/10 I was kinda in a grunge mood so this song was ok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZl165WDjDA

Not a wonderful song or anything i just wanna know what you think. oh and also if you could give a 1-10 on how often you think the one w/pigtails gets bread stuck between her teeth.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 6, 2010)

personally I hate it 0/10
[video=youtube;gqI-6xag8Mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqI-6xag8Mg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

Too angsty :/ 
3/10

[yt]nZGNI7q-0QI[/yt]

Excuse the terrible video, this had the best sound quality.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 6, 2010)

8/10 I liked this a lot
[video=youtube;LqYQGesBtaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqYQGesBtaI[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 6, 2010)

3/10.

[video=youtube;V71xhU6Wv4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V71xhU6Wv4M[/video]


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 6, 2010)

5/10
my word for most average things.... Meh.
[video=youtube;2dASnZU-tcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dASnZU-tcc[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 6, 2010)

No. Never. 1/10

[video=youtube;t2ZRy71vivk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2ZRy71vivk[/video]


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

6/10 Whoa, there's a lot going on in that song. A bit too much for my  taste. The music video confuses me even more. The singer's appearance  does not match his voice. Love the headbanging though.

[video=youtube;HcwX2TnsTPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcwX2TnsTPE[/video]


----------



## ShearedSheep (Sep 6, 2010)

7/10 The Song was pretty good, didn't get the video, though that's true with most music videos I've seen.

[video=youtube;W0Ab_oRDXNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Ab_oRDXNQ[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 6, 2010)

7/10 
I kinda like it.
I think i heard something like this before but i can't quite lay my finger on it...

[video=youtube;Jv_Lsa4MFiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv_Lsa4MFiQ[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 6, 2010)

2/10, i REALLY REALLY hate the furry techno scene. it all sounds the same.

[yt]W8Pysdn-bF8[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> 2/10, i REALLY REALLY hate the furry techno scene. it all sounds the same.
> 
> [yt]W8Pysdn-bF8[/yt]



5/10. I'm not a fan of that sort of emo-esque music.

[yt]9_tVZFZ5PR4[/yt]


----------



## ShearedSheep (Sep 6, 2010)

10/10 I LOVE OINGO BOINGO!

[video=youtube;iZjjsrn9FY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZjjsrn9FY4[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 6, 2010)

5/10. YAy Queen but not my fave.

[video=youtube;gXotxO1ihnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXotxO1ihnY[/video]


----------



## Attaman (Sep 6, 2010)

If I spoke the language, I might be able to rate it better.  As it stands, between a five and eight.  The lyrics seem to match, but then I don't know what's being said and a lot of songs I like in other languages I forego the lyrics once I learn what they do mean.

[yt]HNZNDU2YW08[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 6, 2010)

7.5/10

[yt]vDSsh7Ocv8o[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 6, 2010)

3/10.

[video=youtube;TuCy00PDYYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuCy00PDYYI[/video]

Also, FFFF I need to stop listening to fuckin' hardcore j-indie bands. I can't find the one song I want to post.


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2010)

8/10

I'm a fan of j-indie myself :V

Now for some awesome stoner metal:

It takes a while to pick up, bear with it.

[yt]sO7VP34n2Ps[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 7, 2010)

8.5/10

[yt]R9cN3VWokuM[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 7, 2010)

6/10, it was okay. this next one is one of my new favorites <3

[yt]Nr-B7OFvI1Y[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 7, 2010)

3/10.

Since I can't find the SCISSOR song I want to upload, grrr, here is something done by the same vocalist at least.
[video=youtube;gSt4LrdR6ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSt4LrdR6ew[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Sep 8, 2010)

3/10



Slyck streaming thru with superior taste...

[video=youtube;DPXL3iEVnCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPXL3iEVnCM[/video]


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Sep 8, 2010)

4/10

Here is one of my favorite rap songs ever:

[video=youtube;tYyNxm_vNKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYyNxm_vNKA[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 8, 2010)

1/10. I don't mind rap/hip-hop sometimes but D:

[video=youtube;bJD4QLsohT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJD4QLsohT8[/video]

Why not change it up a bit? :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 8, 2010)

7/10 - It was pretty good, but kinda got tiring for me after a while. Made it to halfway then skipped through in little bits to see if there was much of a change later on.

[yt]j1HeIpHMC_o[/yt]

Listen from 4:00 if you don't want to do 10 minutes.
5:00, 7:35 and 8:20 are the best bits ugh okay understand now


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2010)

8.7/10 

that was pretty
i didnt know 65dos got dancey

[yt]RZfE2Qqusag[/yt]

this is a b-side, you all know b-sides are better than a-sides


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 8, 2010)

1/10 Damn right it was a failure! (secretly 5/10 not really my thing)


[video=youtube;rGetImTgyFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGetImTgyFA[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Sep 8, 2010)

5/10 not bad

Same song about the 1967 Detroit riot, one of the most destructive in American history. Hopefully someone with better taste can rate it this time.
[video=youtube;DPXL3iEVnCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPXL3iEVnCM[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 8, 2010)

6/10. Not much into historical songs.

[video=youtube;7S8_mO1mtH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S8_mO1mtH0[/video]
The only all female thing I have EVER liked.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

4/10. i like the sound, but i really don't like j-rock.
[yt]RpQAqyghQ58[/yt]


----------



## Jude (Sep 8, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> 4/10. i like the sound, but i really don't like j-rock.


 
5/10. Generic metal tune. Bass loud enough for you? 

[video=youtube;Os3g6ltG_-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os3g6ltG_-c&feature=related[/video]

Not gonna argue really cause the bass is also pretty loud here too


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

8/10 dude i'm a bass player, it's NEVER too loud.

[yt]Ej0zJLrTt1A[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2010)

boulder's a ruff place for a ninja

i should know

6.5/10

[yt]hUHBP6eTnSk[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Sep 8, 2010)

3/10

Now for some _good_ country:

[video=youtube;TNpLSaCirj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNpLSaCirj8[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

9/10. that IS good country.
[yt]7FveMb2Z4QY[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Sep 8, 2010)

7/10

good ol' 50s rock
[video=youtube;MAGoqMZRLB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAGoqMZRLB4[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 8, 2010)

7/10. Not bad

[video=youtube;hr1b5v7c4rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr1b5v7c4rQ[/video]
The other thread had me thinking about this video so.


----------



## Slyck (Sep 8, 2010)

5/10 What the hell, Japan?

[video=youtube;HICsPNm2ARY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HICsPNm2ARY[/video]


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 8, 2010)

6/10 Its kinda hard to hear the song with all those damn kids screaming in the audience 
[video=youtube;DNG_lFShmkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNG_lFShmkE[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 8, 2010)

What the hell? More like fuck yea! 10/10. Love the Gorillaz

[video=youtube;EItnwC_DDrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EItnwC_DDrc[/video]
R.I.P hide


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 8, 2010)

4/10 meh
[video=youtube;Jpf7f2VF40w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpf7f2VF40w[/video]
Fuck yea, MIA is awesome


----------



## Skittle (Sep 9, 2010)

9/10. I wanna go watch Slumdog Millionaire again.

[video=youtube;xMrN3Rh55uM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMrN3Rh55uM[/video]
I like Bollywood music and dance numbers. :3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

10/10, that made my night ^^

Writhe in Pain - Guilty Gear


[video=youtube;eVsLt1JuPfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVsLt1JuPfg[/video]

Cause I'm on a Guilty Gear kick


----------



## Skittle (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't just listen to video game music by itself. I do like GG though. 5/10

[video=youtube;KP619P2G1d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP619P2G1d0[/video]
I love how VK his outfit is. <3
Also rock harmonica is always cool


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 9, 2010)

4/10 genre blend is wtf and doesn't work well imo, and I dislike J-whatever in the first place
[video=youtube;UfVuJ1bIcbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfVuJ1bIcbg[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 9, 2010)

7/10, i really liked the first 2 minutes, then it seemed to drag on a bit, then it changed and i started liking it again. not something id notmally listen too, but yeah, i like it 
[video=youtube;LlCbB6Fq5FY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlCbB6Fq5FY[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 9, 2010)

2/10. Definitely not my type of music at all.

[video=youtube;gVQ2mCPOyZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVQ2mCPOyZY[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Sep 10, 2010)

6/10 pretty good


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xObGlPZPHHc

read the first comment there for what this one's about


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Sep 12, 2010)

10/10, Was listening to Gordon Lightfoot earlier today
[yt]Gtst6lex24Y[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Sep 12, 2010)

5/10
[video=youtube;iXDdPq0laXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXDdPq0laXk[/video]


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 12, 2010)

7/10

[video=youtube;k3Nqguav6nE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3Nqguav6nE[/video]


the lyrics are just as funny as the video


----------



## Code Red (Sep 12, 2010)

Nope, didn't like it.  But hey, It ain't easy being cheesy.  :V

5/10

Tool - Lost Keys/Rosetta Stoned


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 12, 2010)

6.5/10 - I kind of like this style, but it takes way too long to get to the good part. I've always been wary of 15 minutes long songs for this reason.

Now, let's all go crazy with Megadeth!
[yt]m20sJNgZ17U[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 12, 2010)

6/10.

[video=youtube;QS20vR_xNSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS20vR_xNSM[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 13, 2010)

5/10. dir en grey is okay... props for being so popular.

[yt]1uYWYWPc9HU&ob=av3e[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 13, 2010)

If you are gonna whine about popular jrock bands... 5/10. I like Radiohead but meh, too slow.

[video=youtube;jOIgs0bXYyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOIgs0bXYyI[/video]
I got indie bands, boy. Lots of them.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2010)

5/10 - It's completely not my style. Sorry.

Just found this band. I'm in love. 
[video=youtube;9Ah6Y2chzz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ah6Y2chzz4[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 13, 2010)

3/10. I can't stand as I call it, boy band metal.

[video=youtube;svXpn1mZZwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svXpn1mZZwQ[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 13, 2010)

1/10
[yt]gG-XNrUqyzo[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2010)

7/10 - It was a fun song (and video too). Not great, but good enough to hold my interest. 

Great album.
[video=youtube;iZQuSNJHyhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZQuSNJHyhA[/video]


----------



## Ames (Sep 13, 2010)

4/10 It was meh. :V

[yt]9TNgefYPCUs[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 13, 2010)

skittle said:


> If you are gonna whine about popular jrock bands...


 
don't post all jrock and i won't have to 

7/10 on the one above me. i like that sound...sounds british <3

the bass in this is so sexy <3
[yt]tuK6n2Lkza0&ob=av2n[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Sep 13, 2010)

7/10 I liked the feel of it.

[yt]qUUl4jCDqQs[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 13, 2010)

3/10.

HARLEY IF YOU ARE GONNA COMPLAIN

[video=youtube;KUpUW8H1mgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUpUW8H1mgc[/video]
How about some Chinese Visual Kei.


----------



## Slyck (Sep 15, 2010)

1/10 

[video=youtube;S8_BQ08IamE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8_BQ08IamE&fmt=18[/video]


----------



## Shu (Sep 15, 2010)

Blocked! =0

[yt]SEA_txBAWvA[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Sep 15, 2010)

8/10 It's pretty damn overplayed but I still love it.

[yt]_CkX1cIj_IE[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Sep 15, 2010)

3/10

[video=youtube;-wiVkdVPGoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wiVkdVPGoY[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow that's old 
6/10
[video=youtube;Z25_T_wkAV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z25_T_wkAV4[/video]


----------



## Hir (Sep 15, 2010)

Nah, not my thing at all. 4/10.

[yt]bHKzfcTa3ZU[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 15, 2010)

4/10 sounded like trance mixed with metal instruments 

[yt]C-xvR8loEG0[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Sep 17, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> 4/10 sounded like trance mixed with metal instruments


 You're having a laugh. Honestly.

also your song was horrible 0/10

[yt]qsnmk0NEcBo[/yt]

Something a bit weird for you.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 17, 2010)

8/10

[yt]iL4mywCOJXA[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 17, 2010)

10/10! i fucking love that song so so so much. it's wonderful <3

[yt]xNYiXGs9aUI[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 18, 2010)

7/10
[yt]iKTqkrDYnwM[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 18, 2010)

7/10

[video=youtube;jwcRr6tG3Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwcRr6tG3Zs[/video]


----------



## BroadSmak (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh god, my brain!
3/10
[yt]ftRAfG3rQ1I[/yt]


----------



## Zerig (Sep 18, 2010)

2/10, not my thing, but I never feel right giving anything a 1/10

[video=youtube;wrivjzw0RlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrivjzw0RlI[/video]


----------



## Ben (Sep 18, 2010)

Left a lot to be desired, didn't think there was enough depth to the song, but enjoyable for what it was worth. 5.5/10. That was meant for BroadSmak, hold on.

EDIT: Old Smashing Pumpkins are always a sweet deal, and I enjoy the aesthetic created by the "deheheh." 8/10.

[yt]-3a2qoyONVA&ob=av2n[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 19, 2010)

8.5/10 i want to hang with robyn
she seems nice

[yt]_D9kqNrRlQU[/yt]


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> 8.5/10 i want to hang with robyn
> she seems nice
> 
> [yt]_D9kqNrRlQU[/yt]



Does have a good energy to the song, but i never found any style of metal vocals appealing

6/10

[video=youtube;Ao8FIszjKZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao8FIszjKZg[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 20, 2010)

6/10. Eh

[video=youtube;jy_ykYM7Vrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy_ykYM7Vrw[/video]
I'm not too fond of the quality of the upload. It doesn't emphasize the drums enough. They sound like machine gun fire and it is totally awesome.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 20, 2010)

1/10 Awful. Sounds like 5 songs at once
[video=youtube;tl7nGwTp184]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl7nGwTp184[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 20, 2010)

And that is a bad thing? 3/10.
[video=youtube;JvKJDKJYClk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvKJDKJYClk[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 20, 2010)

0/10, and that seems generous!
one of the worst song i've ever heard. simply terrible!
[video=youtube;mt_aKauLrjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt_aKauLrjA[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 20, 2010)

....Are. You. Serious? Also, can't listen to yours but I bet it is terrible.
[video=youtube;4Ag-JMBI1ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ag-JMBI1ac[/video]


----------



## FrittMonster (Sep 20, 2010)

Metal/J-rock not my cup of tea. it's ok for what it is. I can't give a number on it. BUT HERE'S MY ENTRY

[video=youtube;1FrbSjCXyec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FrbSjCXyec[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 20, 2010)

4/10 cause I <3 you.
[video=youtube;pbCeNg9mRZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbCeNg9mRZY[/video]
Kiyoharu's voice is so hot but, I bet none of you will like it.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah, i am serious! 
this ones considerably better then the last thing that you posted because the first minute or so is bearable, compared to the last one having about a 5 second intro, which was just about bearable. it's still pretty terrible though! 2/10
also, if you could do me the courtesy of at least listening to the song before you slag it off, especially as i listened to your shit, it would be appreciated!

EDIT: that was for the last one you published, this ones about a 3/10, better still, but i would never listen to it!

[video=youtube;VHoT4N43jK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHoT4N43jK8[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 20, 2010)

French is such a good language for this kind of music. Also, horray for foreign music! 5/10. And yes, I generally do listen to it but I'm not in the UK so I couldn't listen to your last one.
[video=youtube;-_hqohItDG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_hqohItDG8[/video]
Sadie isn't a great band but I do love this song.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 20, 2010)

4/10, an ok song until i heard the dog growling screamy things, which really let the song down.
also, i think i'll let you off as it was a country based problem, so here it is again, i hope it works for all you yanks!

[video=youtube;mt_aKauLrjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt_aKauLrjA&feature=PlayList&p=95BBE81F05230635&index=0&playnext=1[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 20, 2010)

*"Mark Ronson & The Business Intl - The Bike Song"*


This featured video is available for rental by clicking here. 
       This video contains content from Sony Music Entertainment. It is not available in your country.

No go bro.

Also, the growling is part of metal dude.

[video=youtube;OXTS3Ql-zYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXTS3Ql-zYs[/video]

LOOK SUBTITLES!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 20, 2010)

6/10 It's just okay.
Ozric Tentacles: Vedavox


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 20, 2010)

2/10 I hate it
[video=youtube;P_vJBz2_LtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_vJBz2_LtE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> 2/10 I hate it


It's certainly not their best by a long shot, too techno-ish.
I give yours 7/10. Santana's pretty good.
This is better than my last. (longer though)


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 20, 2010)

8/10, i really like this song!

EDIT: that applies to both greg and yours, kit.

[video=youtube;TkQRVeRdyWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkQRVeRdyWs[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 20, 2010)

4/10. Not my kinda music unless I am in the mood.
[video=youtube;twPft3wxgpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twPft3wxgpQ[/video]
I've been meaning to post this and I keep forgetting.


----------



## Cam (Sep 20, 2010)

skittle said:


> 4/10. Not my kinda music unless I am in the mood.
> I've been meaning to post this and I keep forgetting.


 
7/10

Has a very interesting beat to it... I dig it

[video=youtube;Q1j2AdGIyJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1j2AdGIyJI[/video]


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 20, 2010)

8/10, love dubstep. Mt. Eden is admittedly not my favorite though.

[yt]or5mRjAOCsY[/yt]
More dub that I find quite enjoyable.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 21, 2010)

4/10. Not into mainly instrumental pieces and that one was just...odd.

[video=youtube;1UuCuW-NDt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UuCuW-NDt0[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Sep 21, 2010)

5/10, not too shabby
[yt]tfK5pxaRoQA[/yt]


----------



## Xavan (Sep 21, 2010)

9/10
awesome!

sweetness-Jimmy Eat World
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU3KBI5qyEY


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 22, 2010)

I used to like them, 6/10

[video=youtube;fAaXb8QS40Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAaXb8QS40Q[/video]


----------



## Shu (Sep 22, 2010)

7/10

nicccce.

[yt]Y8wqA_B9lCQ[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 22, 2010)

His voice is kinda annoying. Like the music though. 6/10
[video=youtube;p30aN1DX_vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p30aN1DX_vA[/video]
I know I posted Aoi Tori but I dun remember if I posted this one. OH WELL!
One of my favorite bands, ever.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 22, 2010)

4/10 I liked from :27 to :39
The rest, not so much
[video=youtube;8jCZpnpJcAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jCZpnpJcAU[/video]


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

8/10 I love Beck.  Most of his songs, anyhow.

[yt]NuTmSmK5GzI[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 23, 2010)

1/10. It hurt  sorry

These lil' badasses have a theme song! It's not super-nerdy, either!
[video=youtube;zlGZalFIVrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlGZalFIVrE[/video]
I like calling them tardigrades :B
Sounds a lot like the Allman Brothers


----------



## Skittle (Sep 23, 2010)

7/10. Hehe. Water bears are so creepy.

[video=youtube;Fwpm2uAEw9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fwpm2uAEw9g[/video]
I wish I could find their self-titled song but, oh well.
Also, FUCK YEA DRAGON BALLS


----------



## Klaue (Sep 23, 2010)

4/10
All in all, it was pretty decent further in, but I hate the sound of japanese (not the language per se, but how it's spoken, how it sounds), so I can't enjoy that. Also, the vid was pretty awful (but at least you've found one, more than I can say)

[video=youtube;ZM-EVaLr_Vg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM-EVaLr_Vg[/video]
Ð›ÑŽÐ±Ñ - ÐœÐ»Ð°Ð´ÑˆÐ°Ñ ÑÐµÑÑ‚Ñ€ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ°
Lubeh - Mladshaja Sestrenka (Little Sister)


----------



## Hir (Sep 23, 2010)

vocals ruined it and didn't fit with the atmosphere imo, 5/10

[yt]SSnB5wjynGs[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 24, 2010)

5/10. it was okay, but a lot of that stuff sounds the same IMO.

i listen to this next band's CDs on nights when i'm upset to get to sleep, and it always works :3
[yt]usR7mMHUhlY[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 24, 2010)

7/10 - Idk why I like Owl City, but I like a lot of their stuff 

I cannot stop listening to this song. It's sooooooo catchy:
[video=youtube;IWp7ipOQ800]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWp7ipOQ800[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 24, 2010)

that was surprisingly dancey 
7/10

[yt]rS36ggkJmHU[/yt]


----------



## Klaue (Sep 24, 2010)

A bit too repetative for my taste, but it has earworm qualities - 6/10

[video=youtube;BZ5sWfhkpE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ5sWfhkpE0[/video]
Symphony of Science - The case for mars (feat. Robert Zubrin, Carl Sagan, Brian Cox and Penelope Boston)
Most people will probably not like it (Autotune is not everyones taste), but I love it


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 24, 2010)

That's awsome. 8/10

[video=youtube;DL3opp2-DqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL3opp2-DqE[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 25, 2010)

7/10. it was a little better than most of the stuff of that sort, i'll give it that.

[yt]S-7YUR5wf_Q[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 25, 2010)

4/10. For some reason I just do not like American metal.
[video=youtube;upBDoo6vSK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upBDoo6vSK8[/video]
I listen to Thai stuff too!


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 25, 2010)

8/10. i like the sound a lot, and their album cover is lulzy, but i don't like not being able to sing along :V i just don't see the appeal in music that you don't speak. but, hey, to each their own.

[yt]QwT_S5zs8Gs&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 25, 2010)

You can sing along once you know the words. Doesn't have to be in English to sing along! I like music for more than the lyrics. The beat, the tones, the instruments, how the lyrics are spoken, intonation, emotion. A lot can be said without knowing the language. Especially in music.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 25, 2010)

skittle said:


> You can sing along once you know the words. Doesn't have to be in English to sing along! I like music for more than the lyrics. The beat, the tones, the instruments, how the lyrics are spoken, intonation, emotion. A lot can be said without knowing the language. Especially in music.


 
you didn't rate or give another song!


----------



## Ames (Sep 25, 2010)

Ah well. Less work for me. V:

Edit: Whatever.  @Harley 6/10 I actually enjoyed it.  Would've liked it more if the sound quality wasn't so shitty.

[yt]0ZV5kFCxzQs[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> you didn't rate or give another song!


 SORRY! I just felt the need to explain myself. 8/10. So fun sounding!
Now, I can't find the song I want but, honestly, to show a point of my lyrics don't matter look up NoGoD - Kono Sekai ni Mihanasaretemo

[video=youtube;gHkKNogTj6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHkKNogTj6k[/video]


----------



## Ames (Sep 25, 2010)

Next poster has to rate 2 songs, I guess?


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 25, 2010)

skittle said:


> SORRY! I just felt the need to explain myself. 8/10. So fun sounding!
> Now, I can't find the song I want but, honestly, to show a point of my lyrics don't matter look up NoGoD - Kono Sekai ni Mihanasaretemo
> 
> [video=youtube;gHkKNogTj6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHkKNogTj6k[/video]


 
I'm not too big on Japanese rock. 6/10

[video=youtube;cebB8vJJT0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cebB8vJJT0o[/video]


----------



## Klaue (Sep 25, 2010)

I like metal.. But I never liked that subset of it that sounds like the whole lyrics consisted of burping 
How's this called again? Grindcore? Anyway, not my piece of toast. 2/10

[video=youtube;43igtP7IYnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43igtP7IYnA[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 25, 2010)

6/10. reminded me a lot of rammstein, but the bass was nasty, so it was okay B]

[yt]DHiXwSaOBqQ[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 25, 2010)

7/10
[yt]f5M_Ttstbgs[/yt]


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 25, 2010)

7/10 - it sure is relaxing, but I'm not crazy about the lyrics.

Now I can assure you that you've never listened to this before! Here's a hint; it talks about the misery of a rejected nerd. I guess many of us can relate to this, even if we don't all speak french.

[yt]GmQgXgvnXrA[/yt]


----------



## Branch (Sep 25, 2010)

6/10. probably a good song to play L4D to.

damn. i wanna watch a scanner darkly.
[video=youtube;45t6NLDtB2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45t6NLDtB2k[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 26, 2010)

7/10
[video=youtube;fDjFLT-KaUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDjFLT-KaUg[/video]
This style of vocals is probably an acquired taste


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 26, 2010)

4/10. it's not something i could listen to more than a minute or so.

[yt]PIkKA2CgXYg[/yt]


----------



## Sektor_ (Sep 26, 2010)

@Greg
10/10 Very nice

[video=youtube;1iu-WAHBbW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iu-WAHBbW8[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 26, 2010)

8/10 because that was REALLY different.

[yt]jpqumfJShoA[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Sep 27, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> 8/10 because that was REALLY different.
> 
> [yt]jpqumfJShoA[/yt]


 
4/10
Not my style of vocals at all, I'm afraid. Now Ben Gibbard, on the other hand...

[yt]Hm1GxskFtik[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 27, 2010)

Not bad, but not really me preferred "flavor" of mellow 6/10

[video=youtube;y2B7ypUOzhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2B7ypUOzhc[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 27, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> Not bad, but not really me preferred "flavor" of mellow 6/10
> 
> [video=youtube;y2B7ypUOzhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2B7ypUOzhc[/video]



4/10.

No me Gusta.

[yt]bKhnoKxccLg[/yt]


----------



## Jude (Sep 27, 2010)

6/10

The song went in a different direction than I wanted it to.

[yt]lfiAz9Lp9T0[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Sep 28, 2010)

2/10 No.

[video=youtube;aluVUt69_Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aluVUt69_Rs[/video]


----------



## Ames (Sep 28, 2010)

"This video is not available."

It's 2:30 atm where I live, so please forgive me:

[yt]zfcHq0hhFWg[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 28, 2010)

8/10, was going to be 7/10 until I heard that mini hendrix-esque solo at 3:45 :3
[video=youtube;OWuC8z6oErc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWuC8z6oErc[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 28, 2010)

7/10, its good! i like it!

[video=youtube;M8eoWUVHZRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8eoWUVHZRs&feature=related[/video]

i think its a quite old song, but i've only just found out about matt and kim, and i friggin' love em'!!!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 28, 2010)

9/10
[yt]wYBUuJQ94kE[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 28, 2010)

9/10

i really like the rhythm and that it doesn't sound like one long moan (like i expect from most raps!)
the sax is a nice surprise too!

[video=youtube;gI2eO_mNM88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI2eO_mNM88[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 28, 2010)

3/10 It kind of bored me, sounded like a commercial.
[video=youtube;4HjL-z3oji4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HjL-z3oji4[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 28, 2010)

6/10
an alright song, too bit repetitive for me, maybe because it lasted 5 1/2 minutes and for a large chunk it didn't sound like it was going anywhere, but overall an alright song.

[video=youtube;BnGoEYJ3pmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnGoEYJ3pmg[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Sep 28, 2010)

8/10

Wow, that was actually really good. I might have to look into them a bit more 

Ludo
Overdone
Prepare the Preparations

[yt]sn-kBXqVKzw[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 28, 2010)

5/10, I found it bland and predictable
[video=youtube;ht5VaNI-RfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht5VaNI-RfA[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 29, 2010)

8/10 I like the beat and the more lyrical parts.

[yt]Lqn5AIdd-9k[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Sep 29, 2010)

8/10

Classic.

And now for a song I can't listen to without getting a little emotional...

Moving On
Michael Giacchino 

[yt]J5wOHIi7xCU[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 29, 2010)

9/10

a really emotional song, it might just be because it brings back memories of lost, but it's definately also because it is a really well written piece of music. also very relaxing, which is always good after a stressful day!

[video=youtube;mt_aKauLrjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt_aKauLrjA[/video]

i hope it works this time, it has been officially released so i reckon it should!


----------



## Larry (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't work for me. Luckily, the video was on VEVO.
8/10
[video=youtube;nIWsirkW3wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIWsirkW3wI[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 29, 2010)

I lul'd but at vid but I dont think much of the song 5/10 

[yt]djWiEa9q7qs[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 30, 2010)

9/10

the start reminds me of sum41, and all the shit that went on when me and my freinds last had that on! good times!!!

[video=youtube;8pbdLqTh_x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pbdLqTh_x4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 30, 2010)

7/10 Kinda weird but I like it
[video=youtube;WeRaShsradM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeRaShsradM[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 30, 2010)

the perfect song to sunter around the kitchen too... 8/10

[video=youtube;DRhUIJextp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRhUIJextp8[/video]

i've honestly never seen the video before, but really i should have guessed it would be like this with a band name like the wombats and a song called tokyo (vampires and wolves)!


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

8/10 pretty awesome


I have this suck in my head so

[video=youtube;UDE1VcuBi6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDE1VcuBi6o[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 30, 2010)

6/10

i like the tune, i just dont like the MIDI sound that it throws in every so often, i think it would be much better if they used some real instruments or used a better synth.

[video=youtube;QWaGZwMzxtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWaGZwMzxtA[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Sep 30, 2010)

3/10 does nothing for me, sounds like generic background music in a new B movie

[yt]k5JkHBC5lDs[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 30, 2010)

Not my style at all... 5/10

[video=youtube;1u5mZbtxY78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u5mZbtxY78[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Sep 30, 2010)

4/10 I like metal but...Not that kind.

[video=youtube;Cf_TP3oZrT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf_TP3oZrT8[/video]
Still trying to bang Kiyoharu's voice. Also, apparently they got back together. Friend says the new album blows though -sad- Downloading it now to see.

NOT LIKE ANY OF YOU CARE


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Better then most things blasted at my school's japanese club. 7/10

[yt]pIi88qEH_SA[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 30, 2010)

that was... unexpected... 8/10

[video=youtube;ErOuCLHLwBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErOuCLHLwBs[/video]

i know i just changed my song, but i didn't really feel in the mood for the other one


----------



## Altamont (Sep 30, 2010)

7/10

A fun listen to be sure, but nothing that'll stick in my mind.

Second shot!

[yt]J5wOHIi7xCU[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Sep 30, 2010)

7/10, not too bad
[yt]qMUyjvXpMV0[/yt]


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 30, 2010)

8/10 but only because it reminds me of the uber crowbar from HL2

[video=youtube;U631FGnXDXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U631FGnXDXY&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Larry (Sep 30, 2010)

Strangly, I kinda liked it! 7/10
[video=youtube;dCJEEN-Meb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCJEEN-Meb4[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Sep 30, 2010)

7.4/10 I like it

[yt]avU5onrWfYo[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 1, 2010)

6/10. made me laugh, but woulda been funnier without the laughs behind it :V

[yt]-5iUUBE7G80[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Oct 1, 2010)

5/10 
Last time I heard from Shwayze was when "Corona and Lime" came out. I liked "Corona and Lime", but I don't like "Get U Home"
[video=youtube;shBKTA3QIok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shBKTA3QIok[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 1, 2010)

7/10 her voice reminds me a bit of imogen heap

[video=youtube;mSGlwlVjKSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSGlwlVjKSg&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Larry (Oct 1, 2010)

Song:6/10
Video:0.1/10
[video=youtube;RgnXl7fz0Bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgnXl7fz0Bc&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 1, 2010)

i didn't add it for the video...

6/10 i've already had my dose of mass produced music today, but i like it normally.

[video=youtube;dkVqCpONcIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkVqCpONcIc[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Oct 1, 2010)

7/10

Fun song 

[yt]UPLlCcE-Dq8[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 2, 2010)

8/10 its nice and chilled out! i might have to investigate them further

[video=youtube;a5h2LRvBQ5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5h2LRvBQ5Q&feature=channel[/video]

this is literally my favorite band and my favorite song at the moment! i hope you enjoy it!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 2, 2010)

6/10 I liked it but his voice kind of annoyed me
[video=youtube;kPOQyCdWrng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPOQyCdWrng[/video]
I literally cannot stop listening to this song


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

10/10 cause I'm groovin' and Movin' to it

Yet another song stuck in my head [video=youtube;FWQ2dfAjORw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWQ2dfAjORw&playnext=1&videos=03HTX6S64V8&feature=mfu_in_order[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 2, 2010)

9/10 *Headbangs*

Renard fuckin' rules!

Now for something more chill

[video=youtube;ogQftDmskLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogQftDmskLA[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 2, 2010)

8/10 - Jackal Queenton is pretty cool. Never really paid much attention to the music though. This is actually much better than I remember it. Never made much of an impression before.

[yt]iBgbvv6De3I[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 2, 2010)

7/10 it's a pretty good song, but a bit too saccadic to just listen too. i feel some friends, alcohol and a dance floor would help!

[video=youtube;w2n-7K0Ef6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2n-7K0Ef6Y[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 2, 2010)

7/10, not too bad
[yt]VC02wGj5gPw[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 2, 2010)

7/10 pretty alright :3
chillin out here maaan

[yt]qsXsxehyPpc[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 2, 2010)

7/10. that was pretty rad B] love the title.

[yt]OFpAHZJd5W8[/yt] the screaming at 1:25 gave me chills for a long time. it's BEAST.


----------



## Ames (Oct 3, 2010)

7/10 I really liked it, but the ending was a little disappointing. :C

[yt]0ZV5kFCxzQs[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 3, 2010)

5/10 it's ok
Don't really like punk
[video=youtube;JW2LMGeUnj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW2LMGeUnj0[/video]
If this doesn't give you goosebumps at least you should see a doctor because there's something seriously wrong with you


----------



## Ames (Oct 3, 2010)

8/10 How could I not?  Everybody loves Star Trek. :V

I was going to post Flying Lotus' MmmHmm but you already did that a page ago. :C

[yt]wRP6egIEABk[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Oct 3, 2010)

9/10

Great Song, gotta love Moral Orel 

[yt]7LnKQ9gmJFA[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 3, 2010)

8/10, Surprisingly, I like Tool, 
[yt]wTpdnXHTkJk[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 3, 2010)

6/10
[yt]aKQ-48wSkLc[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 3, 2010)

That's worthy of a 10/10!

[video=youtube;s5TxIynodew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5TxIynodew&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## OrangeWabbit<3 (Oct 3, 2010)

7/10 Nice tunes but not into that type of music
[video=youtube;Nq-C_RdRcs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq-C_RdRcs8&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 3, 2010)

It sounds like a 13 year old norwegian put it together! Eurotrash at it's worst! 2/10

And since you either ninja'd me or only listened to the first minute of my song, here it is again:

[video=youtube;s5TxIynodew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5TxIynodew&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## OrangeWabbit<3 (Oct 3, 2010)

:| 5/10 for repeat same bad song.
[video=youtube;23TFYUpVt2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23TFYUpVt2A[/video]
^^


----------



## Larry (Oct 3, 2010)

10/10 because it was obviously Deadmau5 xD.
[video=youtube;O-jr8ft7br8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-jr8ft7br8&playnext=1&videos=b3_YWAXUkJE&feature=mfu_in_order[/video]
I know it's rap, but please bear with me on this!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 3, 2010)

8/10 glad that snl let him get away with those assholes

[yt]xTGKzWDakK8[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 3, 2010)

5/10 Good song but his voice is just so painfully flat on all the notes :/ really bothers me
[video=youtube;OF2620oAXYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF2620oAXYs[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 3, 2010)

9/10 IS AWESOME.

[yt]QnkfMoTcu9g[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 3, 2010)

30 seconds in and it's already got 8/10 for that bass riff. overall, 9/10.

this guy is my new fav rapper.
[yt]QGxGaa26FXg[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 4, 2010)

7/10, Auctioneer+rap = kind of cool
[yt]iK2OakMoW_c[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Music: 4/10 his voice annoyed me
Comic factor: 5/10 kind of funny, but he's not a comedian I would want to go and see. Tim Minchin however...

[video=youtube;KynIKjRwqDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KynIKjRwqDI[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 5, 2010)

7/10, hahahahahaha
Just the first song
[yt]YE4D_Lu3Uds[/yt]


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 5, 2010)

8/10 old but a good tune.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a5_WYP6U-M


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2010)

Can't watch due to copyright crap. 

[video=youtube;OxQHaPaRKeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxQHaPaRKeM[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 5, 2010)

@Randy: 7/10 - Didn't think much of the music itself, but I really like rappers. Even if I can't understand what they're saying, I like the sound of them speaking so fast, and everything fits so well.
@skittle: 7/10 - Pretty good but I was getting pretty tired of it nearer the end. Didn't like it enough to put up with it for so long. But yeah, good music. Wish it changed more.

[yt]YrQ0z7P5pt0[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Oct 5, 2010)

9/10
Very upbeat, very catchy 

[yt]5lQvzykkgMw[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 5, 2010)

3/10
took way too long for the song to get going, and even then it wasn't very great.
[yt]IhVKLkzBSMY[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 5, 2010)

8/10 This song is almost great! Shame it doesn't build up as much as I hoped

[video=youtube;U0-8Y1OxW-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0-8Y1OxW-4[/video]


----------



## Jude (Oct 5, 2010)

6/10. It might have scored higher if the picture in the center in conjunction with the weird noises halfway through the song didn't creep me the hell out :V

[video=youtube;FISdkTWPi4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FISdkTWPi4g[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 5, 2010)

7/10

here's some experimental music for you guys
[video=youtube;lPrTUC7BDn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPrTUC7BDn4[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 5, 2010)

10/10

i love love LOVE TG
i sent that song to a guy and he said he played it for his friend and his friend had a seizure

thats my hamburger lady story

[yt]-cXN8s1f8ec[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 5, 2010)

6.5/10, something about the piano just doesn't cut it for me
http://www.myspace.com/music/the-brian-setzer-orchestra-44439902/songs/1812-overdrive-11601481


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2010)

7/10. Catchy, seems like something you'd hear on Fallout
[video=youtube;2ifVwQlAaQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ifVwQlAaQM[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Oct 5, 2010)

8/10
Love the middle-eastern sound 

Warning: This is a long one.

[yt]2EIQpdbwE8Q[/yt]

[yt]ZR8gulUKr3Y[/yt]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 5, 2010)

7/10
I liked the intro but i didn't like the chorus until 2:15. It's an ok song.

Edit: FUUU!!! Ninja'd

8/10
I think i heard this one before. I like it.

[video=youtube;Vu0mh4ievig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu0mh4ievig[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2010)

2/10. Just...No. D:

[video=youtube;97b9MpOBD58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97b9MpOBD58[/video]
And before you say anything, YES IT IS THAT GIRUGAMESH


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 5, 2010)

4/10
sounds too much like slipknot :c

[video=youtube;6144RV4c-9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6144RV4c-9w[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 5, 2010)

TG. 

EXCELLENTE.
10/10.

[yt]Rs1WBArSDzA[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 6, 2010)

6/10 It's OK, not my kind of music though
[yt]hSq4B_zHqPM[/yt]


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 6, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> 6/10 It's OK, not my kind of music though
> [yt]hSq4B_zHqPM[/yt]



Blocked on copyright grounds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P86fPsC_cCQ


----------



## Larry (Oct 7, 2010)

5.6/10
Not really my style.
[video=youtube;fpoIxKkJ1G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpoIxKkJ1G4&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 7, 2010)

[pretentious critique]In the first 5 seconds I was expecting leona lewes-esque wailing and while I was plesantly surprised that it didn't turn into said wail it still seemed too repetitive and generic 6/10 [/pretentious critique]

[video=youtube;24LcsVLKszY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24LcsVLKszY&feature=related[/video]

I fear it may be time for some more by everything everything!


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 7, 2010)

LOLWUT? 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 7, 2010)

8/10, It's so terrible that it's actually good!

[video=youtube;PwKcXfUmLkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwKcXfUmLkk[/video]

This song filled a craving for trumpets that I didn't even know I had...


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 7, 2010)

7.5/10
I could see that playing as I cruise around
[yt]JacHyPaEwDc[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 9, 2010)

7/10

[video=youtube;NbfxNoYxMhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbfxNoYxMhI[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Oct 9, 2010)

7/10

Um...yeah.

[yt]XrvAhIBif68[/yt]


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 9, 2010)

8/10 

Timeless Miracle-Curse of the Werewolf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEMVPtUc-q0


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 9, 2010)

8/10 I like that, kind of reminds me of Iced Earth

[yt]AJDx3H_hvI8[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2010)

10/10 LOVE Christopher Walken, and that was fucking epic.

[yt]XyY7Yvx2PYA[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 9, 2010)

9/10. that was unique, and i really liked his vocals. definitely one of a kind.

[yt]uAmINmjpQxw&ob=av2n[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2010)

6/10 It was decent.

This song is fucking depressing.

[yt]q77-ggkzWRI[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 9, 2010)

it's bright eyes. all Conor's songs are depressing! 9/10 though, because bright eyes is beautiful.

[yt]DbjMJeQ2o0o[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 10, 2010)

8/10

[video=youtube;l4mkdXuVRak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4mkdXuVRak[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 10, 2010)

It reminds me a little bit of some of the old gorillaz stuff. It's also a little bit french sounding - rarely a bad thing, it's just a shame about the length 7/10 for the first 4 minutes, 5/10 for the whole song. 


And now it's time for some truly terrible music which I'm deeply ashamed of for liking.

[video=youtube;RNuUgbUzM8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNuUgbUzM8U[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 10, 2010)

8.5/10

[yt]4Mq9-15Hnog[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 10, 2010)

8/10, not bad, not bad
[yt]1lwYK8EHd_M[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Oct 10, 2010)

8/10
Very Nice

[yt]WcUxHOF6D8g[/yt]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 10, 2010)

7/10 : That should be the theme song to 40k tyranids.

[video=youtube;cnY9ea_q3nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnY9ea_q3nI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 11, 2010)

7/10, a bit on the plain side though
[yt]P24JwrWHJio[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Oct 11, 2010)

9/10
I loved it 

[yt]tMsPtgt8DSE[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2010)

8/10 Kinda unique.  I liked it.

[yt]3CrL6pL7Jvw[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Oct 11, 2010)

7/10
[video=youtube;1shjdCodCtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1shjdCodCtk[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2010)

3/10 Eh, not really my thing.

[yt]AVjCHwYL1WA[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Oct 11, 2010)

That's not music, that's noise. 0/10


[video=youtube;E1nSKmh507E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1nSKmh507E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 12, 2010)

10/10 I love Bob Dylan, in fact, I created an event on facebook, the Sunday before Christmas is International Talk Like Bob Dylan Day

[yt]4Ny5ajCn0xw[/yt]


----------



## Bambi (Oct 12, 2010)

10/10 @HotRodLincoln

Soothing, progressive, and awesome.[video=youtube;pRpeEdMmmQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRpeEdMmmQ0[/video]

This is one of the few songs of Shakira's I liked.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Oct 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;yKfhB7mw2Ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKfhB7mw2Ng[/video]

0/10 Shakira sucks.


----------



## Altamont (Oct 12, 2010)

1/10
What an ugly song.

[yt]bVNAljC2kKM[/yt]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 12, 2010)

5/10
Although it's growing on me.... 6/10

[video=youtube;34C41eEpM48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34C41eEpM48[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 12, 2010)

6/10, I like the melody but it didn't strike me as anything particularly special.

[video=youtube;bJDCMth8poM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJDCMth8poM[/video]


----------



## Bambi (Oct 12, 2010)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> ninja'd! rating coming once I've heard it CHCl3


Love it.

10/10 -- got some new songs for my iTunes list. 

We 'bout to get some bollywood up in this bitch.

[video=youtube;PDLuRKGqS04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDLuRKGqS04[/video]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Oct 12, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Love it.
> 
> 10/10 -- got some new songs for my iTunes list.
> 
> ...



I FEEL LIKE IM IN DUBAI AGAIN
7/10
[yt]l0yEq0Sr8IM[/yt]

MOAR LIKE GAY-Z 

amirite


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 12, 2010)

5/10 he has done much better.
[video=youtube;KRy8N1P1EUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRy8N1P1EUI[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Oct 12, 2010)

8/10

Very nice!

[yt]08Lb106T17A[/yt]

Note: The song itself stars at 00:30


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 13, 2010)

4/10 Very Interesting. I love the Instrumentals, but I hate what he is doing with his voice.
[video=youtube;wexCOLyg9RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wexCOLyg9RQ[/video]


----------



## Stawks (Oct 13, 2010)

7/10

The guy's got a really great voice, and the whole song is pretty solid, but I dunno, it's missing something. It gets boring. Doesn't really stand out from the rest of the Radio Friendly Metal genre.

[yt]z70pm71Xuv4[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 13, 2010)

9/10, that was awesome!
[yt]Y3JtCAw4_R4[/yt]


----------



## Jude (Oct 13, 2010)

9/10
Better than the original, IMO

[video=youtube;mX6dHWyqwNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX6dHWyqwNo[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 13, 2010)

8/10
[video=youtube;D7tAYQZW9bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7tAYQZW9bU[/video]
I have a strong suspicion I'm about to get ninja'd


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 13, 2010)

It's nice having a laptop that can actually handle all these embedded videos...

3/10 Not very interesting, watching the stuff crash in the video was better than the song.

[video=youtube;eBfiN849Utc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBfiN849Utc[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 13, 2010)

5, no! 3, NO! 2/10! simply terrible!

and now for something a little more chilled out
[video=youtube;oOT2-OTebx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOT2-OTebx0[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 13, 2010)

6/10, sorry, just didn't do anything for me
[yt]CQkCVZVOjsY[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 13, 2010)

0/10 damn it I want those 9 and a half minutes of my life back. This could have easily been a 2 minute song because it repeats the same line over and over again. Maybe the movie it is from has some kind of meaning to you that makes you like it, but to me it has no value of any kind.
[video=youtube;xWcl4Dpa-7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWcl4Dpa-7U[/video]
Here I submit my favorite song to you. Feel free to rip it a new one, I will still love it.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 14, 2010)

9/10, I love Jimmy Buffet

[yt]YJv1EMvwSCM[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 14, 2010)

6/10 It's alright, didn't seem like anything particularly special, maybe because it didn't really go anywhere. Also, wtf is the end of that video?

And now for something a little less chilled out!
[video=youtube;vStjmYxetY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vStjmYxetY0[/video]

Crank your volume up for this one, it doesn't work when it's quiet!


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 14, 2010)

3/10. 7/10 when I cranked it up the second time.
[video=youtube;ojKoTjsSks8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojKoTjsSks8[/video]


----------



## Larry (Oct 14, 2010)

5/10 Not really my style, but it's good.
[video=youtube;Q97c5szTgIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q97c5szTgIA[/video]
Just came out today. She's so hot! *-*


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 14, 2010)

2/10 I am not sure why people like her.
[video=youtube;EfPwlYNEeq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfPwlYNEeq0[/video]


----------



## Bambi (Oct 14, 2010)

Ninja'd EDIT:

Gerijs, I like that kind of music too. It's not loud or crazy, but has enough kick that it's appealing (at least to me.) It's good. 9/10 too, good cool down music.

Original Post: I like Kesha's music; her music videos are relaxing compared to Lady GaGa's, and that's another thing I like about the artist. 

9/10, I could listen to that for awhile.

[video=youtube;qHm9MG9xw1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHm9MG9xw1o[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 15, 2010)

8/10 I am going to have to look up some more of their music.
[video=youtube;nvxQa9Z7z6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvxQa9Z7z6g[/video]
Even though it is a sport anthem song I still think it is pretty bad ass.


----------



## Shu (Oct 15, 2010)

6/10 

I don't really know what to think 0.0

This is a really rough and raw cut of a new song of ours, but I hope you enjoy. Notice how the bass hasn't been mixed in yet.

[yt]z_DlBTrHQx4[/yt]


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 15, 2010)

7/10 It was alright. Kinda liked instrumental part but I had trouble understanding what she was saying.

[video=youtube;SBgQezOF8kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBgQezOF8kY[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 15, 2010)

8/10 very relaxing.
[video=youtube;7A1bHsrUDOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A1bHsrUDOc[/video]


----------



## lgnb695 (Oct 15, 2010)

Too upbeat for me :/ \
5/10

[video=youtube;otF_zdvGgYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otF_zdvGgYU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 15, 2010)

6/10 It was alright but it didn't have much going for it for me and was too slow for my tastes. 

[video=youtube;5Ji_C94OXZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ji_C94OXZc[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 15, 2010)

7/10, it's a good listen, but it didn't seem like anything particularly special.

[video=youtube;n50doDhq76g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n50doDhq76g[/video]

Call me a hypocrite if you like, all I know is that this song has been suck in my head all day.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 15, 2010)

6/10 there is something to it. Just not that much to it.
[video=youtube;gpvGsNCBRz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpvGsNCBRz0[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 16, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> 6/10 there is something to it. Just not that much to it.
> [Something Else - Gary Jules]


 
4/10 - Sorry, just totally not my thing. Plus, I didn't like the voices much at all. :\ 

btw, ew, Minnesota Wild. GO FLAMES GO!!! 

[video=youtube;i5tYI3qUmjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5tYI3qUmjg[/video]

ALSO: If you have never heard of Devin Townsend, PLEASE do yourself a favor and look him up. He does all types of music: extreme metal, prog metal, soft rock, industrial rock/metal, ambient, drone, experimental.....the list goes on and on. One of my favorite musicians of all time. Music needs more people like him, just sayin....


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 16, 2010)

5/10 Not really my cup of tea, and a bit slow for my tastes.

[video=youtube;6DcfXVL0mh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DcfXVL0mh0[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 16, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> 5/10 Not really my cup of tea, and a bit slow for my tastes.
> 
> [The Riddle]


 
Same score, 5/10 - Pretty much for the same reason (not my thing). It's not TOO bad tho. :3

Same dude, different stuff.
[video=youtube;zwuReRw23_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwuReRw23_0[/video]


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 16, 2010)

3/10 Not a fan of rock in general (especially when it bangs and screams a lot) because it makes me feel pissed for no good reason and I think this song screwed up my speakers...3=

[video=youtube;2VIowekc9Sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VIowekc9Sk[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 16, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> 3/10 Not a fan of rock in general (especially when it bangs and screams a lot) because it makes me feel pissed for no good reason and I think this song screwed up my speakers...3=
> 
> [video=youtube;2VIowekc9Sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VIowekc9Sk[/video]


 
Meh, whenever I post metal here I usually get someone who responds like that.  lol

Your link, I believe that we are very incompatible musically. XD .......I heard autotune and was instantly put off. >.<

2/10 - It pretty much had zero redeeming qualities for me. 

One more try to get you to like something I like lol. 

[video=youtube;lqHTHUhSOls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqHTHUhSOls[/video]

Video is two minutes too long, I believe. This is my electronic stuff. :3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 16, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Meh, whenever I post metal here I usually get someone who responds like that.  lol
> 
> Your link, I believe that we are very incompatible musically. XD .......I heard autotune and was instantly put off. >.<
> 
> ...


 
7/10 Not bad, not that I could listen to it all day but it's a nice change here and there. 
And yes, it's VERY evident we're different in our tastes. And I respect the fact that you can at least accept that rather than blatantly put me down like I've gotten from other people. :3

This one is one my favourite oldies:
[video=youtube;HzeVGSNyf-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzeVGSNyf-0[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 16, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> 7/10 Not bad, not that I could listen to it all day but it's a nice change here and there.
> And yes, it's VERY evident we're different in our tastes. And I respect the fact that you can at least accept that rather than blatantly put me down like I've gotten from other people. :3
> 
> This one is one my favourite oldies:
> [Yo soy Aquel - Raphael]


 
Well, over time I've realized that my music is definitely not for everyone. I listen to a lot of metal and a lot of progressive, experimental, and psychedelic stuff. The best thing you can do is keep an open mind. :3

And I actually somewhat like this song.. 6/10 - I don't mind stuff like this. Not that I'd put it on my playlist or anything, but it's decent. 

[video=youtube;pXwshfzG5zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXwshfzG5zI[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 16, 2010)

Calgary can kiss my... This isn't the thread for this.

I can't say I have ever been a fan of their music. 6/10
[video=youtube;veySWIfsScw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veySWIfsScw[/video]
I am just going to start putting songs on here that certain threads bring to mind.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 16, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> Calgary can kiss my... This isn't the thread for this.
> 
> I can't say I have ever been a fan of their music. 6/10
> [Pantera - No Good (Attack the Radical)]
> I am just going to start putting songs on here that certain threads bring to mind.


 
9/10 - Cuz Pantera fucking rocks and that's my favorite album by them. \m/ 

Well, Minny can do the same. lol And I hope you realize I'm not being malicious or anything, simply stating that hey, we're division rivals, I don't like that team.  At least you picked a good song. :3

[video=youtube;GEo8IrU5MQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEo8IrU5MQk[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 16, 2010)

No harm done. From what I have seen you are a nice person. I like both your avatar and you signature... still we are enemies on the ice, we can still be friends here.

7/10 I liked it more the second time I listened to it. I will give it another listen later on.
[video=youtube;02UHSMtkwA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02UHSMtkwA8[/video]
If you can't understand the lyrics I suggest you open the video in youtube and read the lyrics. They are quite brilliant in my opinion.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 16, 2010)

6/10. scar symmetry is very...eh...

[yt]jUaKihS3wLo[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 17, 2010)

0/10 The uncle fucker song from south park had more substance then this song.
[video=youtube;EPfmNxKLDG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPfmNxKLDG4[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 17, 2010)

i didn't post it for substance. :V 8/10 because beck is wonderfulll <3

[yt]XVvipHZOz8w[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 17, 2010)

2/10, there is only one type of music I truly despise, well, that is it

And now for something completely different
[yt]5zey8567bcg[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 17, 2010)

10/10, reminds me of kayaking across scotland - good times!

I haven't put any everything everything up for a while, and while this song is a grower, I think that it's pretty good the first time around!
[video=youtube;GR9cDNqkpHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR9cDNqkpHg&feature=channel[/video]

EDIT: Sorry for the repost of the song, I forgot that I'd already uploaded it!


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

6/10

That was different... a good different though.

[video=youtube;bn8tBgI1BVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn8tBgI1BVQ&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 17, 2010)

9/10, I really like this song - Lots!

I would reccomend anyone that they put everything everything on their ipods, that way they can appear on suffle and grow!

I fear it may be time for some more dub!
[video=youtube;7vEXpbCMxc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vEXpbCMxc0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 17, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> No harm done. From what I have seen you are a nice person. I like both your avatar and you signature... still we are enemies on the ice, we can still be friends here.


 
Thanks, dude. ^.^

As for Anotherbloodywolf's vid, 8/10 - I actually like this sort of stuff. It's psy sort of stuff to me, and even tho it's not psy trance (which i love), it's still got some of the same qualities. :3

[video=youtube;QV8eiSA4vqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV8eiSA4vqc[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 17, 2010)

7/10 that was pretty good.
[video=youtube;EJhkyWXvQFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJhkyWXvQFM[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

6/10 - Good lyrics - A bit Bland though IMO.

Acoustic's Ftw.
[video=youtube;7yHIrd57Q9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yHIrd57Q9g[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 17, 2010)

6 or 7/10, call it 6.5/10! seems like it could have been much better, perhaps if he was less monotonous?

[video=youtube;W2Uwu5GR3eI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2Uwu5GR3eI&annotation_id=annotation_494466&feature=iv[/video]
I don't know why I love this song so much, all I know is that I do!


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

3/10 - Not my cup of tea at all.

And keeping with the theme of Simon Neil .

[video=youtube;RAtacHPAHLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAtacHPAHLI[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> 6 or 7/10, call it 6.5/10! seems like it could have been much better, perhaps if he was less monotonous?


 
How about this 
http://vimeo.com/4701217


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 17, 2010)

RE: Biffy Clyro - It's always seemed a bit slow to me, but a fairly good song nonetheless! 7/10

RE: vimeo marmaduke duke - much better then the other one, sounds like he's putting some effort in, rather then just hoping that words fall out of his mouth!

this may be more your cup of tea, CHCl3, then again, it might not!

[video=youtube;lwD1vQ_Gw2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwD1vQ_Gw2A[/video]

I've just seen the video, you might want to shut your eyes, otherwise you'll be doomed to thinking he's a massive douchebag the whole way through the song!


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

8/10 - Is that Michael Caine in that vid?

[video=youtube;VLTPKKt-pMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLTPKKt-pMs[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 17, 2010)

7/10, nice song, not the first one of the temper trap's songs that would come to mind, but still pretty good!

it might well be michael caine, I'm not sure though. The video pissed me off a bit so I only saw half of it!

[video=youtube;PElhV8z7I60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PElhV8z7I60[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

9/10 - Fucking love that video.

Here's a very niche song.

[video=youtube;AFxJuQw8aas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFxJuQw8aas&ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 17, 2010)

10/10, I love this song so much! Thank you Nick Grimshaw!

[video=youtube;fNy8llTLvuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNy8llTLvuA&ob=av2e[/video]
Why hasn't there been any mumford and sons here yet (or why haven't I seen any)


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

8/10

Who doesn't like a bit of Mumford.

[video=youtube;dtlvNrLeqK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtlvNrLeqK4[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 17, 2010)

9/10 - How did I not know about this sooner!

[video=youtube;wsHyfcg-swo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsHyfcg-swo[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

Love the Klaxons. 8/10
Not their best though. 

Because this exists.

[video=youtube;q-SJjFcnsGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-SJjFcnsGs[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 17, 2010)

Well if we're playing that game - 9/10, because these exist!
[video=youtube;x4yxoHwNzEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4yxoHwNzEE[/video]
[video=youtube;qDrctb2BzLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDrctb2BzLg&feature=channel[/video]

Can somebody please divert the topic away from the klaxons, because I'm all out of good music ideas for tonight!


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

10/10 you have me there.

How about some gorillaz.

[video=youtube;ISz_M_tIT4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISz_M_tIT4s&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 17, 2010)

Ah! some inspiration!

9/10

now for a repost, but I love this song!
[video=youtube;PwKcXfUmLkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwKcXfUmLkk[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

Never heard it before and it's pretty catchy 8/10.

Moar Gorillaz

[video=youtube;461DTk1C5_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=461DTk1C5_Y[/video]


----------



## Stawks (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey how about we don't play this game anymore.

Because I hate it.

4/10

Sometimes I wonder if Lou Reed deserves to be an icon. 

[yt]ry6ji91X5FA[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 17, 2010)

A 6/10 for nostalgia reasons mostly.
[video=youtube;UMlPVpXtkJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMlPVpXtkJY[/video]


----------



## Stawks (Oct 17, 2010)

4/10

I get what they're trying to do here but they come off as super douchy. Only JoCo may acousticover rap songs, son.

[yt]I-Xdm5yS6PY[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 17, 2010)

1/10 what the hell is with his voice? If I were to rate the video it would be 0/10.
[video=youtube;6sIjSNTS7Fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sIjSNTS7Fs[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 17, 2010)

ugh, stevie wonder...respect and all, but 4/10 because i just cannot stand the style. at all.

this is one of my favorite bands,
[yt]98e5tUvVjKw[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 18, 2010)

3/10, not for me!

[video=youtube;CeZbbx5SPTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeZbbx5SPTs[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 18, 2010)

6/10, not bad vocals, but the song isn't really my style
[yt]Hf0Dm-OaTNk[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 18, 2010)

9/10 I love that song.
[video=youtube;KqZ95a249p0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 19, 2010)

6/10 Not my type of thing, but I enjoyed it.  Crowd was kinda annoying, though.

[yt]mRRO2BXn7ns[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Oct 19, 2010)

7/10 It was pleasant.
[video=youtube;ymKLymvwD2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymKLymvwD2U&feature=topvideos[/video]


----------



## Stawks (Oct 19, 2010)

0/10

My god eugh

[yt]30U1-5-k1P4[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 19, 2010)

7/10, good melody, reasonable voice, good length... all in all good, not great!

[video=youtube;MUubQj7g56E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUubQj7g56E&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## The DK (Oct 19, 2010)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> 7/10, good melody, reasonable voice, good length... all in all good, not great!


exactly

[video=youtube;0OnFKTNC77I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OnFKTNC77I[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 19, 2010)

7/10 - Awesome start then kind of trailed off..

Here's a real love it or hate it song.

[video=youtube;vdqdPVARIMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdqdPVARIMU[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2010)

6/10. I neither loved nor hated it.
[video=youtube;FP7J8ONfIfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP7J8ONfIfs[/video]
Just classical guitar by Steve Howe


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 19, 2010)

9/10 - excellent - I have an urge to play dwarf fortress now.

Classic David Bowie

[video=youtube;v--IqqusnNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--IqqusnNQ[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 19, 2010)

6/10 didnt do much for me also that guy looks whiter than the Joker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DboMAghWcA&feature=related


----------



## Stawks (Oct 19, 2010)

Did you really just call David Bowie 'that guy'

What the fuck man

3/10

Hey look it's the obligatory shitty acoustic song every pnk bands put out to seem sensitive and aware of shit. Fucking pass.

[yt]08fqHr_KGPY[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 19, 2010)

3/10
[video=youtube;3357me8uxDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3357me8uxDw[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 19, 2010)

whoa snap, that was pretty good. 8/10. sad, though.

this song pretty much describes my life/outlook perfectly, so it's kinda personal to me.
[yt]-E57fymM-8s[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 19, 2010)

Not going to say what I thought out of respect, since I didn't like the song and it's your personal anthlem.  Sorry Harley, I gave it my best.  3/10

[video=youtube;KTQD0weUTF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTQD0weUTF8[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 20, 2010)

fair enough. i didn't expect anyone to understand, since this is moreso about the music overall. anyway, 6/10. not something i could listen to. i don't like the voice. he was better with shock the monkey.

here's another song i relate to. maybe a bit more understandable.
[yt]ah5gAkna3jI&ob=av2e[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 20, 2010)

Aww harley, it wasn't about understanding what the lyrics mean.  I do get it    I just don't like the sound and execution of the song.
As for peter gabriel, I really fell in love with that song after seeing Wall-E.  It always makes me smile.

And Gin Blossoms rock!  7/10


This is the song that keeps me pushing forward in my life right now.  
[video=youtube;g0gIUXBpVMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0gIUXBpVMU[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 20, 2010)

8/10, not his best, but still awesome
[yt]Hq97pW5ayk0[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 20, 2010)

I have always thought this song was well written. 8/10
[video=youtube;3_qCMfUcBOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_qCMfUcBOs[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 20, 2010)

3/10 eh
[video=youtube;5PYphWf-Ih4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PYphWf-Ih4[/video]


----------



## sootthewolf (Oct 20, 2010)

ugh like 2/10
[video=youtube;c91EKsty5L4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c91EKsty5L4[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 20, 2010)

4/10 it was ok. The lyrics were pretty good but it just sounded like he was whining when he sang them. The instrumentals leave much to be desired.
[video=youtube;MMR7DBsjAnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMR7DBsjAnM[/video]


----------



## sootthewolf (Oct 20, 2010)

6/10 its a little staticy though
[video=youtube;bnfRq69nKEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnfRq69nKEA[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 20, 2010)

7/10 I like Coldplay but I hate how overplayed this song is
[video=youtube;BeiFVfyiSiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeiFVfyiSiw[/video]
bassline... :3c


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> 7/10 I like Coldplay but I hate how overplayed this song is
> [video=youtube;BeiFVfyiSiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeiFVfyiSiw[/video]
> bassline... :3c



8/10. I normally don't listen to Beck, but it seemed to break from most of the stuff that I had heard of his... A bit more atmospheric.

[yt]bo9-HZZTtDw[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 20, 2010)

NINJA edit: A little slow for my taste. It was still pretty interesting. 6/10
[video=youtube;45TEYZp213E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45TEYZp213E[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 21, 2010)

5/10, somehow, I didn't catch a single lyric from the song
[yt]SCplsXu1HRk[/yt]
Edit: HELL YEAH! Post 3000 in this thread


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 21, 2010)

7/10 slash is pretty awesome, but loses marks cos he has his shirt off, which i kinda dont like
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN2FrUUq-zI&ob=av3e
rise against are awesome

p.s. i wouldnt call you strange. im a pacifist, democrat, nintendo gamer dragon.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 21, 2010)

7/10 not their best work but still a good song.
[video=youtube;graU-CEfgeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=graU-CEfgeM[/video]


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 21, 2010)

6/10 O.K song I guess, its not the genre of music I usually listen to, but i'm able to listen to it without thinking: "Oh god, wheres the X button gone!?"

This is likely very stereo typical of me, but I put this:
[video=youtube;SybqI8CLWQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SybqI8CLWQo[/video]
This entire album is proof that you can make a song, out of samples.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 21, 2010)

8/10, that was surprisingly good!

I love this band!
[video=youtube;-QKj62RKBrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QKj62RKBrM&ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 21, 2010)

4/10 I can't stand the vocals. Sorry.

EDIT: I'm an asshole. It wasn't that bad. 6.5/10

[video=youtube;YwinlxRLghc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwinlxRLghc[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 21, 2010)

7/10, good, but not quite as good as lapdog's post.

And there's no need to appologise, most of the songs I post are growers and I've just been listening to them for ages!

[video=youtube;IsxNUl1IHnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsxNUl1IHnE&ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 21, 2010)

4/10 just not for me.
[video=youtube;0Uc3ZrmhDN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Uc3ZrmhDN4[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 22, 2010)

9/10, I haven't heard that song in forever, I love it
[yt]ZCjsinrdYJo[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2010)

ugh. can't stand the stray cats. 5/10.

[yt]GHu6KcZgVRc[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 22, 2010)

9/10 I really liked it.
[video=youtube;nSJSq39is0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSJSq39is0I[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 23, 2010)

4/10 I can't stand gwar
[yt]X0B41tBTTko[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Oct 23, 2010)

2/10. Her voice. Dear god make it stop.

[video=youtube;orPlxUrphJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orPlxUrphJ4[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 23, 2010)

9/10

YES! That song is awesome!

[video=youtube;Vqnqa0Vb_kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqnqa0Vb_kw[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Oct 23, 2010)

5/10. Also, someone else who is a j-tard? FINALLY.

[video=youtube;e-JcFqsuaK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-JcFqsuaK0[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 24, 2010)

7/10 It's somewhat complex, I enjoyed it.  That dude is creepy as hell though.


[yt]Mtn4pB1lod0[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 24, 2010)

8/10. though i don't know why i like it so much.

this next song is yet another that is personal to me.
[yt]WoPRgy-pQoc[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 24, 2010)

7/10 I used to listen to that style of music a lot.
[video=youtube;7BoG7iS6MsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BoG7iS6MsU[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 24, 2010)

4/10, better then some screamy music, but I still don't like it!

[video=youtube;PzE5dS6fnFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzE5dS6fnFk[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 24, 2010)

9/10 for the video alone.

[yt]bGa7TnIf1Nc[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 24, 2010)

6/10, And to be honest you were asking for what I've posted! Although I'm not too sure which one came first :s

[video=youtube;avaSdC0QOUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avaSdC0QOUM&ob=av2e[/video]
On second thoughts, don't rate that ^

Rate this instead:
[video=youtube;VLnWf1sQkjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 24, 2010)

8/10 HAHAHAHA

[yt]MZBuYbKgvQI[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 24, 2010)

7/10, because i don't like the beatles at all.

try to tell me the bass in this doesn't make you spunk yourself. just try to tell me.
[yt]FyjmCg_VMU0&ob=av2e[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2010)

Embedding is disabled in that video, just so you know.

Ehh, 6/10. It's nice, but the lead singer's voice irritates me. 

Here, have an adorable song.
[yt]FznlyA_iqrs[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Oct 24, 2010)

7/10

Haha.

[yt]Zm8xIo_2Aok[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Oct 25, 2010)

7/10 Fun song.

[yt]6x5JeCKvJOo[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 25, 2010)

8/10, Pretty damn good song!
An oldie, but a goodie - I heard it the other day on the radio and I've started lisening to them again!
[video=youtube;50BBNZ-ejjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50BBNZ-ejjU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 25, 2010)

7.5 outta 10, Its going to be stuck in my head all day
[yt]U13xOvDa19U[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 25, 2010)

7/10 I don't like ether of those songs but I have to admit that was pretty good.
[video=youtube;12kcpP-8jfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12kcpP-8jfM[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 25, 2010)

8/10
[yt]3rYYzKo6S9g[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 25, 2010)

I wonder why youtube videos aren't showing up?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I wonder why youtube videos aren't showing up?


 I can see 'em.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 25, 2010)

6.5/10, it's a bit... ploddy, like listening to a band riding donkeys but other then that it's a half decent song!

[video=youtube;2AqTvu5_plM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AqTvu5_plM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 25, 2010)

7.5/10 Pretty atmospheric 

Here's a thoroughly depressing song. 
[video=youtube;bU_bGYaa3FY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU_bGYaa3FY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 25, 2010)

9/10, that is amazing
[yt]-oVzB0zRBU0[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 25, 2010)

11/10 epic. just epic. I dont know how to follow that.
[video=youtube;TLoZToaDiyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLoZToaDiyU[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 26, 2010)

6/10 It was decent, I suppose.

[yt]vgIT9Mrvddw[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 26, 2010)

that was pretty :3 8/10

[yt]aav1QpkAe18[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 26, 2010)

5/10, sounds like random background noise to me
[yt]2M9CY-ZGMic[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 26, 2010)

For musical talent: 4/10. For what I actually thought of it: 1/10 - I hate this sort of music so much it hurts!

[video=youtube;lf18YbpEzkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf18YbpEzkM[/video]


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 26, 2010)

9/10
[yt]HzF0hHb7xMc[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Oct 26, 2010)

7/10.
[video=youtube;I1y5hCUof8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1y5hCUof8g[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 26, 2010)

3/10, Reminiscant of a bad kareoke night... Bad times!

[video=youtube;bOJeNRQ8huE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOJeNRQ8huE&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 26, 2010)

Skittle: 0/10 - I despised it.
ABW: 6.8/10 - Ok, never really got into it.
[video=youtube;KlBhmiUalaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlBhmiUalaw&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 26, 2010)

10/10, I love this song sooooo much! Shame I can't comprehend the lyrics - "I shed ships just to hide in this place" wtf?

[video=youtube;HhcdpfIMJ-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhcdpfIMJ-Y[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 26, 2010)

I think it's "I change shapes just to hide in this place" not sure though.

7/10 - then the rap solo ruined it 5.8/10 - then it got awesome 8.5/10

[video=youtube;_9KFT5ImlxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9KFT5ImlxA[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 26, 2010)

now: 7/10, it sounds like a grower to me so it might even push a 9/10 in a weeks time XD

[video=youtube;KyqbISKd2nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyqbISKd2nk&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 26, 2010)

Love them and everything they make - 8.8/10

Skip to 1.45 if you don't want to hear the intro.

[video=youtube;96xohVexRnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96xohVexRnE[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 26, 2010)

7/10, that was nice, especially since I'm in the bath!

[video=youtube;JaSZaaWGQx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaSZaaWGQx4[/video]

HE IS A BEAUTIFUL GINGER MAN!


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 26, 2010)

7/10 - love the ufo sound effect.

BATTLE OF THE DREADS

[video=youtube;WuanDqXjDUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuanDqXjDUc[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 26, 2010)

6/10, I didn't feel "it"

Whatever "it" is...

[video=youtube;tk3sJmept3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk3sJmept3k[/video]

I know that there's no intro, and I appreciate that it isn't right but nevertheless I love this song!


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 26, 2010)

5.5/10 - I never really liked that song, not sure why.  

[video=youtube;8AZxUtZ2ZgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AZxUtZ2ZgI&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Nex (Oct 26, 2010)

The video seems pretty balls, and I enjoy the lyrics quite a bit, beautifully written as most Panic! songs are.

Oh now I do recall, we were just getting to the part
Where the shock sets in, and the stomach acid finds a new way to make you get sick.
I hope you didn't expect that you'd get all of the attention.
Now let's not get selfish
Did you really think Iâ€™d let you kill this chorus?

Awesome. 

9.75/10 but only because the subject matter is a bit corny to me. 

Here's a British poet turned rapper. Kind of a long song (9 minutes) and it breaks from his usual style in that it actually tells a story with awesome imagery with some awesome philosophy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5e5FUvRzNQ Edit for embed fail.

Enjoy


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 26, 2010)

4/10

[yt]DD9dv0ArCI8[/yt]


----------



## Nex (Oct 26, 2010)

5/10 Decent for a techno song, but it sounds like it should be in a Scott Pilgrim game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOZ42U_gU8Y

More rap, don't hate me. >.<

And can someone teach my dumb ass how to embed videos here?


----------



## Altamont (Oct 26, 2010)

6/10

Rap's not really my thing. Oh, and btw Nex, to embed a video you just place the video code of the video's url that follows the "watch?v=" part in between (yt)...(/yt), but replace the parentheses with brackets. 

Here's a song from one of my favorite films:

[yt]kQBi2IIMmpQ[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 26, 2010)

8/10 I liked it.
[video=youtube;Mq_tBAjHdus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq_tBAjHdus[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 27, 2010)

8/10 - Pretty damn good especially the start.

[video=youtube;-vHi83LTQjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vHi83LTQjU[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 27, 2010)

7/10, good , but I've always found Marina is a bit... Squarky!

[video=youtube;wpFfM_dili4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpFfM_dili4[/video]

Shit! this video is seriously fucked up - Chase and status should go and see some sort of therapist!


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 27, 2010)

6/10, nice song, video was the strangest part... "Your absolutely disgusting"
[video=youtube;jz_BpfuOeac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz_BpfuOeac[/video]
Good song, I guess you have to ignore the "Go to the party" shouted at you almost through the entire song, gets good at 1:10 though.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 27, 2010)

@ABW:  9/10 I've been looking for that song for ages. Lol'd at Jeremy Kyle impression.

@Lapdog: 7/10 I have an urge to drive a go-kart for some reason now...

And now for some Florence.
[video=youtube;tfBY96qxVRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfBY96qxVRQ&p=9633334E1E85D03B&playnext=1&index=57[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 27, 2010)

7/10, I like it, although I cant help but feel as though it was designed with the sole intention of torturing those with:
a) A migrane
b) A hangover

Thankfully I have neither today!

NINJA'D!

CHCl3, I love florence and the machine - 9/10

Oh, and go carts would be good now!

[video=youtube;XXfmjMlPEic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXfmjMlPEic[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 27, 2010)

10/10 - Weird I was just watching that yesterday. 

[video=youtube;ujUQn0HhGEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujUQn0HhGEk&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 27, 2010)

15/10 I agree completely!

[video=youtube;Pib8eYDSFEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pib8eYDSFEI[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 27, 2010)

7.5/10 - Not one of my favourites. 

[video=youtube;ogMNV33AhCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogMNV33AhCY[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 27, 2010)

When you do DnB well, you get a good song - We don't need any of this *insert word*-core shit!

9/10

[video=youtube;b5t0nhPuy6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5t0nhPuy6A&feature=fvst[/video]
I'm afraid that I'm more of a prodigy fan, though!


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 27, 2010)

4.5/10
not my kind of music, but still kinda nice.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEz1s0F3g-M
all together now!


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 27, 2010)

8/10 - Especially the last line.

[video=youtube;bfa9yxCpWoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfa9yxCpWoA&ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 27, 2010)

5/10 it sounded nice but not really my thing.
[video=youtube;rOyj4ciJk34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4ciJk34[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 27, 2010)

i love this thread!
7/10 really good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM88kxxMlhQ
i dont see how anyone could give this less than 8. ive never heard a better feel good song. i just feel so happy listening to this


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 27, 2010)

5/10 boring, and also a remake I think.
This is NOT a remake.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 27, 2010)

NA3LKER: Yeah! I feel an 8 could be justified, at a push.

also, on the quick reply box, there are 9 features for you to use, the one that looks like 2 pieces of film (second in from the right) will let you embed the video. Just click on it and paste in the youtube page address and hey presto! - You've embeded a video!

Kit: There's be a reason that cetain remakes are prefered to the originals! 6/10

[video=youtube;LN0sYOtL7yU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN0sYOtL7yU[/video]
I can't remember if I've posted this already, but I love it so much that I don't care if I have!


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 27, 2010)

8/10 - I'm actually dancing right now - shit ninja'd
ABW- 7/10 was never really a strokes fan.
[video=youtube;GXRVX1AKAew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXRVX1AKAew&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 27, 2010)

7/10, 9/10 if you include the music video.
[video=youtube;E8cMy-Jmoso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8cMy-Jmoso[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 27, 2010)

Eh. 4/10.

[yt]TI01oSe6oBE[/yt]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 27, 2010)

Goddammit, i keep missing the Renard songs.

Anyways, 6/10. Not my thing but it wasn't bad.

[video=youtube;PDFX2Vl6lKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDFX2Vl6lKo[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 28, 2010)

3/10 - What the hell did I just watch.

[video=youtube;Kuwdw7KmGwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kuwdw7KmGwA[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 28, 2010)

10/10

This has been on the radio loads and yet I haven't found out who it was by until now! Thank you!

[video=youtube;AlGYwXdgpY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlGYwXdgpY8[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 28, 2010)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> 10/10
> 
> This has been on the radio loads and yet I haven't found out who it was by until now! Thank you!
> 
> [video=youtube;AlGYwXdgpY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlGYwXdgpY8[/video]


 A small part of me can't believe that I'm uploading this, but I'm a hypocrite so fuck you all!

Sorry, doublepost - help please mods!


----------



## Stawks (Oct 28, 2010)

9/10

What an awesome, unusual song. Cool shit.

Now for new JPNDRS

[yt]0R2pZQ0eqs8[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 28, 2010)

3/10 
[video=youtube;BIKx7SvI-nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIKx7SvI-nU[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 29, 2010)

5-7/10, a good song to listen to when doing something else (hence the 7), but a bit too long and repetitive to just listen to.

All in all, good background music!

[video=youtube;VOrK3FRxYd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOrK3FRxYd8&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 29, 2010)

6/10 - Very repetitive 8/10 - for the vid.

[video=youtube;NvolJI8bm98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvolJI8bm98&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 29, 2010)

6/10 desent song, abit too repetive for my taste. The video was abit shakey as well.

[video=youtube;pGL2rytTraA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGL2rytTraA[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 29, 2010)

4/10 What a way to stereotype black women, and the song sucked as well


[yt]qUnB7LrGVXs[/yt]


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 29, 2010)

7/10: Not my favored type of music, but it sounds nice! :]

[yt]jrIw3G7T2K0[/yt]


----------



## PheonixTheFox (Oct 29, 2010)

6/10. Personally not into Techno, but not bad.

Die Toten Hosen- Alles Was War: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd_71YQWbXg


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 29, 2010)

7/10. nice song
[video=youtube;Pthqce7HUKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pthqce7HUKQ[/video]

chose the scream version, but there is a version without screaming if you'd prefer to rate that. i will put it below
[video=youtube;A14JkvnguJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A14JkvnguJA&ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 29, 2010)

5/10
i hate that band

[video=youtube;JmmR9OJWV0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmmR9OJWV0I[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 29, 2010)

WTF? Tell me you are not asking to rate Halloween sounds affects. This is "Rate the SONG above you!" not rate the spooky sounds and lame images.

@NA3LKER 8/10
[video=youtube;TvpaK8aDJOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvpaK8aDJOY[/video]


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 29, 2010)

It was actually quite difficult to listen to all the way through, just not my cup of tea I'm afraid.

4/10

[video=youtube;984cZQguOdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=984cZQguOdo&feature=fvst[/video]

LISTEN IN 480p! Click play and then scroll over to the "360p" button.

Or else it'll sound way too fuzzy.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 29, 2010)

That's waht that song is, my brother has it on his iPod under unknown, didn't know what it was though
8/10
[yt]yosCYE4vwlY[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to be honest.

I noticed that I'd ninja'd someone and so the least I can do is listen to your song fully and rate it with considerable effort, so here goes - My heart sank when I saw it was a Cliff Richard and while it was better then anticipated, I wouldn't be annoyed if I was told that I could never listen to it again. Unless of course it was because I was turned deaf, in which case I would be understandably annoyed, but not due to a lack of Cliff Richard.

6/10

[video=youtube;LhYYd5adVY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhYYd5adVY4[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 29, 2010)

8/10

[video=youtube;pGzrL8J0t-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGzrL8J0t-c[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

1/10 I though _I_ listened to bizarre things.
[video=youtube;_5SMyYj0D2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5SMyYj0D2o[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Oct 29, 2010)

2/10, I got bored after the first minute.

[video=youtube;TwWQYg7aS5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwWQYg7aS5o[/video]


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zerig said:


> 2/10, I got bored after the first minute.
> 
> [video=youtube;TwWQYg7aS5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwWQYg7aS5o[/video]


 
19/100 Neither the music nor the video was enjoyable
[video=youtube;BP1PsqBmbvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP1PsqBmbvM[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Oct 29, 2010)

1/10

I don't even say that out of spite for that last post, I have honestly hated that band from the moment I heard them.

[video=youtube;hTGWfF3whps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTGWfF3whps&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 29, 2010)

@Kit 2/10 It sounds like that website that plays music using star charts. gets old fast.
@Zerig 2/10 ...odd[
@anthroguy101 3/10 clearly not their best work.
@Zerig's latest 5/10

Why did I rate 4 songs? I can't sleep and with the ratings so low I thought I would give a second opinion. It didn't help much.
[video=youtube;9F8QM3tjkTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F8QM3tjkTE[/video]
I guess this song kind of fits the theme of this page.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 29, 2010)

4/10. i'm sorry, but his voice is grating. Hallelujah was good though

[yt]X138tenN1k4[/yt]


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 30, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> 4/10. i'm sorry, but his voice is grating. Hallelujah was good though
> 
> [yt]X138tenN1k4[/yt]


5.7/10 It's okay.
[video=youtube;f-Z8y9W9Ru4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-Z8y9W9Ru4[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 30, 2010)

5/10
[video=youtube;wneCa_yIuzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wneCa_yIuzg[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 30, 2010)

8/10, Jimmy Buffet Rules
[yt]vf0tSM2BTF8[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

4/10. Just okay.
[video=youtube;kCq3G1nOcvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCq3G1nOcvQ&p=AD273384CA7F0381&playnext=1&index=1[/video]
My Citra's name (Kinudrishti) is this band's name in Hindi


----------



## Delta (Oct 31, 2010)

7/10 Interesting and solid music, but not something I'd listen to.

[video=youtube;N4pcrMmP88A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4pcrMmP88A[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 31, 2010)

5/10. that was really boringgg..

i'm gonna lick out your brai-ii-ains.
[yt]cS785mGzWt4[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 31, 2010)

5/10
kinda wierd
[video=youtube;xpvdAJYvofI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpvdAJYvofI[/video]

cos its halloween (you have to wait a bit for the actual song to begin)


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 31, 2010)

6/10 I'm _sure_ that it says "This is Halloween, everyone make a scene".

[video=youtube;YDcLAvJ94eI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDcLAvJ94eI[/video]

To put on to cause some enhanced ambience while you wait for the "Hounds of hell" to knock on your door.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 31, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> 6/10 I'm _sure_ that it says "This is Halloween, everyone make a scene".



it does, not sure why


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 31, 2010)

7/10 I rather enjoyed that.
[video=youtube;iwCe9cXGrp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwCe9cXGrp0[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 31, 2010)

A solid 7.5 out of 10, I enjoyed it
[yt]U_qHU_6Ofc0[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 31, 2010)

8/10 classic. simply classic.
[video=youtube;zFJXxTv4Z7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFJXxTv4Z7k[/video]
Time for some country.


----------



## Jude (Oct 31, 2010)

8/10 - Country isn't my cup of tea, but I can definitely appreciate a good song when I hear one.

[video=youtube;zNG2z4wWkhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNG2z4wWkhA[/video]

Holy FUCK, the end gave me chills.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 31, 2010)

9/10.
Love Bowie and Queen.

[yt]87oREZwwGOY[/yt]

This is one of the most beautiful modern songs i've heard.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 1, 2010)

3/10
[yt]JR6p4phW25g[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Nov 1, 2010)

@DrumFur 9/10 Lennox takes something away from it. But it is still an over all epic performance.
@JesusFish 3/10 3 minutes into it I was waiting for it to be over.
@mystery_penguin 5/10 it wasn't bad but It is not something I could listen to very often
[video=youtube;pDwlGbEcJ6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDwlGbEcJ6Y[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 2, 2010)

8/10, good song
[yt]HGDmBLAPikU[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

For some reason, I cant see the songs =/


[YT]XQv9CurZqr8[/YT]


----------



## Altamont (Nov 2, 2010)

6/10

Well, alrighty then.

[yt]Se4NBz5N_SA[/yt]


----------



## arisfelis (Nov 3, 2010)

7/10 I love Death Cab, but that whole album left me kind of disappointed. 

Watch this whole video, it's amazing. xD Also, I would like to point out that I don't listen to "boats and hos" type rap. Can't stand it. =\

:::edit::: Oh! It contains the F word. >.> for you .. at work people or something. xD
[video=youtube;1OXK1-vmH_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OXK1-vmH_4[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow that was filmed in Minneapolis. 8/10 that was pretty good.
[video=youtube;NpRiSiiflGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpRiSiiflGw[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 4, 2010)

10/10, amazing, I loved it

[yt]W5PCzpSFjPo[/yt]


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Nov 4, 2010)

8/10. It reminds me of something you would hear in Pink Panther. I like the slow tempo to it, pretty good to just veg out and chill to.

[video=youtube;duJOyizlOKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duJOyizlOKY[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 4, 2010)

a solid 8/10
[yt]qumgXG0P1YQ[/yt]
BTW, this song is too short


----------



## Yain (Nov 4, 2010)

8/10
[video=youtube;ShWNLlz4Ic4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShWNLlz4Ic4[/video]


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Nov 4, 2010)

8/10 actually pretty good in my book.

[video=youtube;ayF1T_CdGro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayF1T_CdGro[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 4, 2010)

7.5/10
[yt]pZZ3Fy7hmFs[/yt]


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 4, 2010)

4/10
I like the game, but I think of the songs in it as mood setters and background noise than something to listen to outside of gameplay.
[yt]dxCPCteWZqw[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Nov 5, 2010)

7/10
[video=youtube;chiVMrWMHko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chiVMrWMHko[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 5, 2010)

7/10 haha
[yt]_kG-mU7wgW4[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2010)

7/10, reminds me strangely of christmas, don't ask me why.

[video=youtube;0t0fZeySNck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t0fZeySNck[/video]


----------



## Gerjis (Nov 5, 2010)

8/10 now that brings back some memories.
[video=youtube;YIjjhVWvguQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIjjhVWvguQ[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 5, 2010)

7/10, Not bad, I normally like country more than that though

[yt]iKsNvzlop2I[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 6, 2010)

5/10
not really much i can think to say about it
[video=youtube;y8isEdXOjKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8isEdXOjKc[/video]
best song on the album, needs a music video


----------



## Gerjis (Nov 6, 2010)

6/10
[video=youtube;P3wpHBZV47U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3wpHBZV47U[/video]


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 6, 2010)

6/10, I couldn't really get into it.

[yt]oMGl2L7CHKA[/yt]


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 6, 2010)

5/10 they have better 

[video=youtube;HyBKA6SSuh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyBKA6SSuh4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Skittle (Nov 6, 2010)

1/10. 1) I hate MCR 2) I can't deal with anything military.

[video=youtube;uSD4vsh1zDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSD4vsh1zDA[/video]

This song has such an amazing new meaning now to me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2010)

4/10, I dislike Black Eyed Peas and it's just so damn repetitive instrumentally.

[video=youtube;TF6ZIVRqmPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF6ZIVRqmPI[/video]

Aahhh, sweet nerdy times...


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 6, 2010)

10/10 

i fucking love killing floor.

[video=youtube;gM7Hlg75Mlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM7Hlg75Mlo[/video]

and this song reminds me of the furry fandom for some reason. =P


----------



## Gerjis (Nov 6, 2010)

4/10 It reminds me of the fandom in the sense that it is interesting at first, but quickly becomes bland.
[video=youtube;u7aDstrDMf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7aDstrDMf0[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 7, 2010)

8/10, love me some Cake

[yt]3zzwbYyvWiU&p[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 7, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> 8/10, love me some Cake
> 
> [yt]3zzwbYyvWiU&p[/yt]



I actually enjoyed this a bit. 7/10.

[yt]tC-SeW7hScU[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 8, 2010)

5/10
strange
[video=youtube;ECyeUYsU14E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECyeUYsU14E[/video]


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;EPKOYAOpKoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPKOYAOpKoY[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 8, 2010)

1/10 Ugh, i hate tango.

[video=youtube;iGfAaPGg0sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGfAaPGg0sg[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 8, 2010)

7/10 good background music for CSI

[yt]I1R8LEzJcjw[/yt]


----------



## Gerjis (Nov 8, 2010)

6/10 I liked it. It would have gotten higher if that guys wasn't laughing the whole time.

@NA3LKER. I don't think your song was rated 7/10 It was pretty good.
[video=youtube;EkwD5rQ-_d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkwD5rQ-_d4[/video]
I hate how everyone thinks this song is about vampires.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 8, 2010)

6/10, meh, does nothing for me
[yt]85gO8XLb4ug[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 8, 2010)

4/10. ugh.

[yt]_Pk1PRLwHjU[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Nov 9, 2010)

6/10 Wasn't exactly great, but it was okay.

[yt]NqTs-x9bjFw[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2010)

7.5/10 feels like a fun driving song

[video=youtube;i9rg2uP_xXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9rg2uP_xXk[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2010)

7/10   Nice consistent picking
[video=youtube;HdCDLQew0LI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdCDLQew0LI&p=CBE13598FA505F41&feature=BF&index=8[/video]
I forgot how much I liked this song. I forgot it existed, TBH.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 9, 2010)

7/10, it's alright but I can think of similar songs that I prefer

[video=youtube;Q6C1g67Rxj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6C1g67Rxj0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 9, 2010)

7.5/10 merf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCNYK_9hKDk


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 9, 2010)

1/10, I hate gwar

[yt]9nGsUbZpCKM[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Nov 11, 2010)

7/10 Suprisingly good.
[video=youtube;Z_MDe_yI7yA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_MDe_yI7yA[/video]


----------



## [ajn] (Nov 11, 2010)

Pretty good 6.5/10 The main riff is pretty annoying.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 11, 2010)

Well since you didn't post anything, I'll go.

[video=youtube;JldhbtTZDRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JldhbtTZDRw[/video]


----------



## blackedsoul (Nov 11, 2010)

Till the trombone solo, 4, after, 8. ending is gold. 10. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV0bM6_TYvc


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 12, 2010)

9/10, solid song, I dig Shinedown

[yt]y2kEx5BLoC4[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2010)

7/10, makes for a good relaxing ambience, IMO.

[video=youtube;QspuCt1FM9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QspuCt1FM9M[/video]

As much as I dislike Beiber, slowing down his music by 800% makes it.. Beautiful o.o


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 12, 2010)

Holy shit! That sounded ethereal. 8/10

And now for something completely different

[video=youtube;tIRs5nUAS28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIRs5nUAS28[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 12, 2010)

8/10, good suspenseful song
[yt]nwSA0Tckwbk[/yt]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 12, 2010)

7/10 pretty good - took a while to get into it.

And now a classic.

[video=youtube;cgqOSCgc8xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgqOSCgc8xc[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 12, 2010)

5/10 Not bad, but not all that exciting either.

I hate all these embedded videos...

Agent Orange - Misirlou
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GewnYsNGqqw


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 12, 2010)

9/10 - Pretty savage.

[video=youtube;VCOIjvWFFo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCOIjvWFFo8[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 12, 2010)

a solid 7/10, I liked it
[yt]7v-LfZ4jo0c[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2010)

8/10 it makes me happy! ; D

[video=youtube;eaAiTTLsDZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaAiTTLsDZM[/video]

Only a promotional video for an album, but god, I just love it. (The artist is zYnthetic, a freelance musician)


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 12, 2010)

8/10, sounds pretty good

[yt]mcQoQDkhbYw[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 12, 2010)

7/10 Pretty good.

Necrophagist - Dismembered Self-Immolation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tyTFJvlzIY


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 13, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> 7/10 Pretty good.
> 
> Necrophagist - Dismembered Self-Immolation
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tyTFJvlzIY


 
Eh. 5/10. I'm not really feeling it.

This, on the otherhand, is perhaps the most beautiful thing i've heard in quite a while.

[yt]tu3EcAHdHlE[/yt]

Then again, I like Macy Gray and Bjork. :[


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 13, 2010)

3/10 didnt really like it

[video=youtube;LbRHTmVr9bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbRHTmVr9bQ[/video]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2010)

8/10, fuck yeah, Alestorm!

[video=youtube;RTKG4WijFIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTKG4WijFIA[/video]

Fave bit has to be after 1:20. You would recognise this song if you saw the Guy Ritchie movie, _Snatch._


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 13, 2010)

10/10, I love that!
[yt]-eyjBBcUO9k[/yt]


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 14, 2010)

7/10 for being literally sung by a gay knight, but my attention-bereft Gen Y sensibilities just can't get behind a song that is not an endless repeated chorus.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZAO5_DhfGo[/yt]

Have something horrible from the small island nation of Japan instead.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 15, 2010)

8/10, it was really cute <3

[yt]S9SW93ULm7I[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 16, 2010)

6/10, drags on a bit, solo to short and the blandest I've heard in a long time

[yt]SsiDnGtTcyU[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2010)

7/10 Pretty good
[video=youtube;4n2mSA9h_BE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n2mSA9h_BE[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 16, 2010)

7/10 quite liked it
[video=youtube;a0Fx0aNZkoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0Fx0aNZkoA[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 16, 2010)

9/10, I liiiiiiike thaaaaaat
[yt]Exe0IEB3hKs[/yt]


----------



## Branch (Nov 16, 2010)

cheap shot. 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU8QIP_1Ipk&feature=related (laptops shouldnt freeze whilst embedding)


----------



## Xavan (Nov 16, 2010)

8/10
Nice!
[video=youtube;G_sBOsh-vyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_sBOsh-vyI[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 16, 2010)

8/10, I like the song AND the video
[yt]EPBX7H4jRjk[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 16, 2010)

eh. i don't like that kinda music. like, at all. 5/10.

[yt]lgBo_CvdyfQ[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 17, 2010)

7/10 I like it

[video=youtube;yT0gRc2c2wQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT0gRc2c2wQ[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 17, 2010)

6/10 thought it was a bit peculiar, but quite relaxing to listen to. kinda washed over me like a wave

[video=youtube;purRGzwgq2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=purRGzwgq2I[/video]

have to dance to this in drama, so its been stuck in my head


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 18, 2010)

6/10, I'm not too sure what makes it much of a song to dance to (I'm in the rave party frame of mind :v) also, the singing voice kinda annoys me.

[video=youtube;z9ZMMECkdlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9ZMMECkdlQ[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

7/10 I like it, but I guess I'm not in the mood for it right now?

[yt]zOKLu-jX7YQ[/yt]

The English lyrics can be found here


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 18, 2010)

?/10 Not loaded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1hnAZmZx68


----------



## ghilliefox (Nov 18, 2010)

8/10
pretty good even though i dont listen to that kind of thing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO9ZpW5qoSk


----------



## Jude (Nov 18, 2010)

1/10 (Really?)

[video=youtube;ckRsIy4Zqgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckRsIy4Zqgo[/video]

To be fair, the song is okay, but the live performance is what makes it amazing.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Pearl Jam <3
Performance: 10/10
Song: 8/10

[yt]mfUNLRfcEto[/yt]

Salt & Pepper


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 18, 2010)

@Liar if someone posts before me.

5/10. It's alright, and stands up on it's own, but it's horribly generic. 

I hope this is the right way to Youtube embed .~prays~. 

[video=youtube;ZDqSuFXF1VI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDqSuFXF1VI&feature=related[/video]

EDIT: Damnit, it isn't. Hang on.

DOUBLEEDIT: Got it


----------



## Slyck (Nov 19, 2010)

3/10 It's like they took Hendrix, and *really *fucked it up. Rhythm is bland and repetitive. Almost constant amplitude, not enough difference between the volume of the drums and the rest (no punch to it like there should be in hard rock / metal), all instruments the same volume. Only good thing is it's not as distorted with amps all out on clipping like most metal.

[video=youtube;BYdERSQLWxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYdERSQLWxk[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 19, 2010)

10/10, I LOVE that song, Kenny Rogers and the First Edition's Greatest Hits is a good greatest hits album
[yt]NwaW4cZNwRk[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 19, 2010)

4/10, dont really like rap
[video=youtube;R8CVR_VGh58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8CVR_VGh58[/video]

never been to a rave, but this makes me want to if they play good stuff like this


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 19, 2010)

6/10 That was pretty boring but meh, i've heard worse.

[video=youtube;mPbOpOeNR7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPbOpOeNR7M[/video]


----------



## Jude (Nov 19, 2010)

2/10. WAYY too repetitive for my tastes.

[video=youtube;FvgVyrIG-C0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvgVyrIG-C0[/video]

Most people hate this version of the song, but I think its better than the original IMO.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to say I'm one of those people 3/10

[video=youtube;W1lRwZuoXas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1lRwZuoXas[/video]


----------



## Xavan (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to say I'm one of those people 4/10
[video=youtube;fmRjgWW8yn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmRjgWW8yn0[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Gah what is with your music
I mean, it's fine when I'm in the mood for it, but while on a furry music thread? It just kinda doesn't fit.
But anyways.
When I feel like listening to it, 7/10
When I don't, 4/10

[yt]geuIzF-shEM[/yt]

Control over the Continent


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 19, 2010)

Catchy and annoying
6/10

[yt]Jz3yhYYV5MQ[/yt]


----------



## Zygorator (Nov 20, 2010)

Very chill music, me likes. 7/10
Gotta get around to watch that film in the clip too.

@liar 
Love kaizers, those guys are hilarious live 


[video=youtube;qtAhlPcdh9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtAhlPcdh9c[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

Zygorator said:


> @liar
> Love kaizers, those guys are hilarious live


 
You saw them live? WHY DIDN'T YOU GET ME A TICKET? Jerk. ;~;

Also the sound of those things scare me. And I don't know how to spell it, either.
So uh, 9/10. Was going to be 4, but you get a +5 for finding something that creeps me out.

[yt]pAwR6w2TgxY[/yt]

Oh god a non-kaizer song


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 20, 2010)

5/10
very relaxing, but didnt really like it much
[video=youtube;1f7aNtsqvtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f7aNtsqvtQ[/video]

i LOVE muse


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 20, 2010)

8/10

I hate the CT pandering lyrics but their music is still awesome.

[video=youtube;2vl2tZV6XV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vl2tZV6XV4[/video]


----------



## Jude (Nov 20, 2010)

8/10 - It's pretty good, especially towards the ending. I liked the percussion.

[video=youtube;OZuW6BH_Vak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZuW6BH_Vak[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 20, 2010)

That was quite awesome 9/10

[video=youtube;mlYkIJVguCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlYkIJVguCU[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 20, 2010)

8/10
[yt]R7kQN7tWFio[/yt]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 20, 2010)

10/10-Just read that series.

Here's a weird song.
[video=youtube;yaPhnR8ycj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaPhnR8ycj4[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 20, 2010)

9.5/10, I love it! Etherial, relaxing and powerful!

[video=youtube;ftKBjYUamQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftKBjYUamQY&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 20, 2010)

Good song - Great film 7.8/10

Speaking of which.

[video=youtube;WIVh8Mu1a4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIVh8Mu1a4Q[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 20, 2010)

8/10 for the song, 10/10 for the film, I didn't even know that I'd used it in the video I posted 'cos i normally keep youtube in another tab so I can still FAF and search for the next video I'm going to submit.
[video=youtube;tphT6aw7rw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tphT6aw7rw4&annotation_id=annotation_698414&feature=iv[/video]


----------



## Delta (Nov 20, 2010)

7/10

[video=youtube;wqDHMD6cN1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 20, 2010)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> 8/10 for the song, 10/10 for the film, I didn't even know that I'd used it in the video I posted 'cos i normally keep youtube in another tab so I can still *FAP* and search for the next video I'm going to submit.


 Fixed

ANBW: 9/10 - I would dance to it if I wasn't a deprecate lazy monkey skeleton.

Winds: 8/10 - Pretty awesome including pictures.

Here's a long one

[video=youtube;bDeV4dfmcZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDeV4dfmcZI[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 21, 2010)

I mildly enjoyed that. 7/10.

[yt]nhwKup1AKd4[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 21, 2010)

I could fall asleep to that in the background, that guy's voice is hypnotic. 9/10 (-1 because it's making me sleepy)

[yt]sZjpWs1h7pU[/yt]

Watch the video, it's worth it.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 21, 2010)

6/10, that was strange, but almost amusing
[yt]pTQiT58AbE0[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 21, 2010)

6/10 - Didn't like the voice and the song didn't flow very well. Listenable though. I wouldn't change the station if it came on the radio (which it did last night)

[video=youtube;KN6U3lHeC0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN6U3lHeC0s[/video]

Cult industrial at its finest.


----------



## Zygorator (Nov 21, 2010)

That was actually pretty cool, will have to check out more from those.
7/10

[video=youtube;osTu38yuuHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osTu38yuuHo[/video]
Here's some heavy metal swing to start the day on


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 21, 2010)

7/10 - If I ever go on a murderous rampage I want this playing in the background.

This song makes me want to go cycling.
[video=youtube;gS41xJKN_IA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS41xJKN_IA[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 21, 2010)

8/10 - A good example of the Synthpop music today, and I admire Owl City for making it accessible, but it leaves listeners scared of the harsher sounds that are in Electronic.

On that note, I'd like to take you back to the early days of Synthpop.

[video=youtube;G1NhY7MjQXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1NhY7MjQXE[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 21, 2010)

8/10 - That was pretty awesome.

But not as awesome as this.

[video=youtube;68ugkg9RePc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ugkg9RePc[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 21, 2010)

10/10!

So many memories!

[video=youtube;971kjAUqJYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=971kjAUqJYA[/video]

yes, you did hear that right!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 21, 2010)

5/10, wtf was that at 1:11-1:21? It ruined it for me. Otherwise, 7/10.

[video=youtube;zCTJmXrgsFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCTJmXrgsFg[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 21, 2010)

10/10, I love that music, I love that movie, I love the music from that movie
[yt]1it7BP5PckI[/yt]


----------



## Springwater June (Nov 21, 2010)

10/10! 

Time for something lighter:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTFh8LCBZeQ


----------



## Delta (Nov 21, 2010)

4/10 for the song

10/10 for the performance.

[yt]E832siAb7ps[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 21, 2010)

The into's waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too long and doesn't seem to add anything, if you start it about 4 minutes in then it's better, but still really dragged out. 5/10

[video=youtube;LnaeImQ0TSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnaeImQ0TSg[/video]

I love this band so much!


----------



## Delta (Nov 21, 2010)

Apparently you don't listen to much post rock.

5/10 dont hate it, dont love it.

[yt]fuMktgzrYvI[/yt]

I wont lie this bump turned me on to The Boards of Canada.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 21, 2010)

7.5 out of 10, not bad, not sure what else to say about it
[yt]oXf2PbEPQ-Y[/yt]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 21, 2010)

5/10 -Not my cup of tea.

[video=youtube;HYxly14v5do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYxly14v5do[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 21, 2010)

6/10
it was okay
[video=youtube;XstrpkqT6dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XstrpkqT6dw&feature=grec_index[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 21, 2010)

For what it is, 8/10! In terms of whether I'd actually listen to it, 5/10.

[video=youtube;C8fIVTH0TiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8fIVTH0TiM&feature=related[/video]

Apple-stealing jazz! These damn fruit theves are ruining sweden!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 21, 2010)

8/10 a real happy song to listen to! 

[video=youtube;SzI7DLR0DPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzI7DLR0DPU[/video]

I'm thinking of using this for something soon...


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 21, 2010)

7/10 - Decent.

[video=youtube;EURZuzHyWb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EURZuzHyWb0[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 21, 2010)

6/10, it was OK, neat video though
[yt]dPLi0dq0tOk[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 22, 2010)

Not usually a blues fan, but that was okay; 7/10.

[yt]DEuJqlrfEZ0[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

Not my tastes, but pretty nice. 7/10

[yt]bjWPyDMk8k8[/yt]

IF YOU HAD A "BEST DANCE MUSIC" CD IN THE 90's, IT HAD THIS SONG.


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 22, 2010)

7/10, rather liked it
[video=youtube;9_oV79SRttw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_oV79SRttw[/video]

the only real good bit is the chorus, but its so awesome it makes up for the rest of the song


----------



## [ajn] (Nov 22, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> 7/10, rather liked it
> [video=youtube;9_oV79SRttw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_oV79SRttw[/video]
> 
> the only real good bit is the chorus, but its so awesome it makes up for the rest of the song


 
RATM is awesome. 8/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7byR1HgSqA0&feature=related


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 22, 2010)

2/10.

Tracks 18>19 (Dear Mr. Fantasy into Hey Jude). You're mind=blown away!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2010)

5/10 

[yt]4ltvjOj9m-c[/yt]

(Live performance in your bathroom?)


----------



## Ames (Nov 23, 2010)

7/10 Liked it.

[yt]23d2qee4lG4[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 23, 2010)

6/10 it was nice
[video=youtube;cDBlqu6KF4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDBlqu6KF4k[/video]

i got called a 5 year old for liking green day today.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 23, 2010)

7/10 because i love green day <3 not their best, though.

[yt]r4u-7X0F-04[/yt]


----------



## Quentsz (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmm 7.5/10
Never actually heard this one before 

Now for some of my own terrible music:
http://quentsz.bandcamp.com/track/wasteland-wonderland
Don't worry, streaming it is free.
I'm gonna get like, a 3/10, aren't I?


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 24, 2010)

Err, it wasn't _bad_, just wasn't my kinda thing, so 5/10.

[yt]MzaYdjWQwxA[/yt]


----------



## Folflet (Nov 24, 2010)

1/10
[yt]L78yVFeyvRo[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 24, 2010)

8/10, I haven't heard that song in a while
[yt]wERP3L10t6Q[/yt]


----------



## Zygorator (Nov 24, 2010)

Not a huge fan of his voice, but overall it is quite nice. 6/10

[video=youtube;SuA3EHh2Y_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuA3EHh2Y_k[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 24, 2010)

3.5/10, not my thing...

Wheras this:
[video=youtube;Xw3omlO0vj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw3omlO0vj0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 24, 2010)

Not my cup of tea at all 3/10.
The spilt personalities must be getting more distinct.

[video=youtube;CQDI5ra16Nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQDI5ra16Nw[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I'm filled with confusion and disgust, but 5/10.

I fear you may be right, perhaps less of my crazy swedish electro-synth will get us some common ground back?


[video=youtube;4ufJj6OeJrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ufJj6OeJrY[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 24, 2010)

That would do it. 8.7/10

[video=youtube;xlQ_NlX4MFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlQ_NlX4MFw[/video]


----------



## Xavan (Nov 24, 2010)

I love that song 9/10

[video=youtube;NUTGr5t3MoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUTGr5t3MoY[/video]

I like the song, but the video is creepy as fuck.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 24, 2010)

7/10 - Not their biggest fan.

[video=youtube;3xfc5bp2zjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xfc5bp2zjI[/video]


----------



## Folflet (Nov 24, 2010)

Greenday makes me vomit 2/10

[yt]O4rJUtJM3aM[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 24, 2010)

3/10
[yt]AkN8bR8zSzA[/yt]


----------



## Folflet (Nov 24, 2010)

4/10

[yt]u6KXgjLqSTg[/yt]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 24, 2010)

Hold on sec. ninja'd.

Myst Penguin: 7/10

I want to watch those fight scenes again.

Wox: 7/10 - The vid was beyond awesome but the song was kinda meh.

[video=youtube;9hUy9ePyo6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUy9ePyo6Q[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 24, 2010)

that music sounds so mopey. 5/10. :C

[yt]mr9G2YoUTO4[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 24, 2010)

0/10, effing autotune, 
[yt]flcF4vNa61U[/yt]


----------



## Willow (Nov 24, 2010)

Edit (ninja'd) Harley: 5/10 eh

HotRodLincoln: 6/10...still eh

I've been listening to a lot of this lately

[yt]UEQCQLYfBus[/yt]


----------



## Zygorator (Nov 24, 2010)

Good chiptune/drums thingy 7/10

Just discovered these recently, they're pretty awesome.
[video=youtube;RRDuj26aAe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRDuj26aAe8[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 24, 2010)

4/10.

[yt]EisXJSsULGM[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2010)

I'ma give it a 6/10. Instrumentally, it's not to my tastes :c

[video=youtube;L4w1Mp6Mce4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4w1Mp6Mce4[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 25, 2010)

8/10, I love that kind of music

[yt]DD3PS3UKsOA[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 25, 2010)

5/10 - It's just.....eh. Boring. vocal harmonies were the saving grace of the song. 

Been crazy on this band the past couple weeks:

[video=youtube;5PAL8hQ2Hls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PAL8hQ2Hls[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 25, 2010)

6/10
twas okay
[video=youtube;e8X3ACToii0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0[/video]

my joint favourite song, along with this one
[video=youtube;Yj6MjMpbneM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj6MjMpbneM[/video]
but the one to rate is rise against


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2010)

6/10 on the rise against song. it's very okay. their sufferer & witness CD was better IMO.

2/10 on rascal flatts. tired of them. SO TIRED OF THEM.

[yt]tyPO-Eq5jYA[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 25, 2010)

8/10 Never heard a female vocalist spit like that!

I think I need to set the Skinny Puppy ball rolling.

[video=youtube;CDKkRSUrTd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDKkRSUrTd8[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 25, 2010)

2/10 - Hated it.

Here's something very folky.

[video=youtube;3m0Vq9pPblE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m0Vq9pPblE[/video]


----------



## Eligos (Nov 25, 2010)

8/10.

She had a wonderful voice, even if the lyrics were a bit bland. I loved the trumpet.

[video=youtube;59Cu-dYW-9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59Cu-dYW-9o[/video]


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 25, 2010)

8/10 for the lols

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69kFctBoOJI


----------



## Zygorator (Nov 25, 2010)

Hmm, not bad at all. 7/10 :smile:

[video=youtube;HDYK5SBnVaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDYK5SBnVaQ[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 26, 2010)

3/10; not much of a Tull fan.

[yt]2iUK9Pyl4FE[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 26, 2010)

8/10, it's the grateful dead

[yt]nJXc0NRCmRQ[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2010)

7/10, good music for a road-trip or something 

[video=youtube;1aV9X2d-f5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aV9X2d-f5g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Browder (Nov 26, 2010)

8/10

[yt]62cb9Kh6R9M[/yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYfbOCtOr2U


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 26, 2010)

3/10 didnt really like it
[video=youtube;BblV6AQsd2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BblV6AQsd2s[/video]

man i love this song. so relaxing


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 26, 2010)

9/10 - That was pretty awesome

Here's an odd one. 

[video=youtube;w3HbIBAdJ9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3HbIBAdJ9o[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 26, 2010)

7/10
that was odd, but i liked it
[video=youtube;Cd1Ec5TJIVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd1Ec5TJIVs[/video]
christian rock that is awesome


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 26, 2010)

6/10.. It's ok but the lyrics are a little bit creepy.

[video=youtube;tBAdSGeTocc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBAdSGeTocc[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 26, 2010)

7/10
rather liked it
[video=youtube;C8UBRBYBW6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8UBRBYBW6U[/video]
frikking awesome


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 27, 2010)

Sez it's not available, so 0/10.

[yt]8YSTeJOxiaw[/yt]


----------



## Eligos (Nov 27, 2010)

Blocked on copyright grounds. No rating.

Maybe a little to classical for this thread but:
[video=youtube;3gtSCFkMhSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gtSCFkMhSg[/video]


----------



## Rocelin13 (Nov 27, 2010)

9/10 Very calming and relaxing.

[video=youtube;ma2nfetVV-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma2nfetVV-s[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 27, 2010)

8/10
enjoyed it much
[video=youtube;EdiUer7Dozs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdiUer7Dozs&feature=fvst[/video]
linkin park's best?
if you like it, this live version is even better- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPp0SXJNSVM


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 27, 2010)

4/10 - Meh

Might have put this on before.
[video=youtube;YeWITeExEy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeWITeExEy4[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 27, 2010)

8.25/10, I like that

[yt]NW08Rc802MQ[/yt]


----------



## Zygorator (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome 8.5/10.

[video=youtube;-KpuxExdZv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KpuxExdZv4[/video]


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 27, 2010)

6.9/10 meh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCuXJ8d7VP8&feature=related


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 28, 2010)

5/10 - Very odd.

Here's something I find epic.
[video=youtube;tOQZlyUR2Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOQZlyUR2Hc&feature=BF&list=PL63A0D215A8577982&index=47[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 28, 2010)

1/10: Hated it. It was your typical, unatmospheric classical anime music, except done worse than usual.

Time to cleanse my ears with some Rockabilly (50s music played today).

[video=youtube;W0TZT6COdKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0TZT6COdKQ[/video]


----------



## Cam (Nov 28, 2010)

6/10

Good song very catchy, but just a bit too repetitive for my tastes

[video=youtube;IXdIxKQ-qWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdIxKQ-qWQ[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 28, 2010)

7/10, not bad, though not her best IMO 

[yt]Jm__TU45RWo[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2010)

7/10 pretty nice.

The one I'm posting isn't something you'd ever put on your iPod, but it's an Original Soundtrack that comes with a book, and it's about torture. Apparently, the book is part of a huge series which is super-awesome, so say the people that read it, so I guess I'ma look for it. If it has OST, it needs a movie. :v

[video=youtube;DHxcBtBRDcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHxcBtBRDcE[/video]

"They pierced my wrist, my breast, and shoulder
Wounding me like any other mortal soldier.
Knocking me to the ground, I will make no sound
Nine Wounds were my downfall
Nine Wounds were my end.

My wrists were bound with leather 
Steel slicing through my shoulder
My breast was torn from my body
My throat was cut from side to side
They took my sight
But I will walk the path I've chosen.
I still walk.

I walk.... 
I walk.

My name is Sabbat. 
These worlds bear my name.
All dreams are worthless
Except the dream where I meet you
Face to face.

I took my shape from your mind 
I became the woman I found there.
In your deepest thoughts, your deepest needs."


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmmm. It's interesting. Very unique as it is a OST for a book, I do find the pacing to be pretty slow though and it jumps around everywhere, and I'm not a big fan of the singer, how her voice warbles. All in all, not bad. I could listen to it again. 6/10

Now for something completely different and old :3

[video=youtube;AsEjsIbWq88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsEjsIbWq88[/video]


----------



## HappyBunny (Nov 29, 2010)

8/10 This song, to me, is timeless. But.
This song. is even more timeless.

[video=youtube;h3ADektyDhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3ADektyDhM[/video]]


----------



## SpectreWolf (Nov 29, 2010)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo2_s7J8-JA


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 29, 2010)

8.4/10, I like it, great background music
[yt]9s8yV_TY1Mk[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 30, 2010)

6/10
it was okay
[video=youtube;u-FQ-AzrUkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-FQ-AzrUkc[/video]

to me, metal dont get much better than this.


----------



## SpectreWolf (Nov 30, 2010)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_kZmSwTsNQ


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 30, 2010)

I enjoyed this one a great deal. XD

Smooth. Sweet. Good flow. I would give it an 8/10. Not exactly the type of music I enjoy.

I'll just leave this here:


[video=youtube;cOrc37wNUqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOrc37wNUqU[/video]


*runs*


----------



## Eligos (Nov 30, 2010)

It's interesting, and I actually like the female chorus a little, but the rest of the song is too poppy. 6/10.

[video=youtube;toXNVbvFXyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toXNVbvFXyk[/video]


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 30, 2010)

10/10 i love this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLPO6w2nYX4&feature=related


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Nov 30, 2010)

8/10 for his bass playing skills, 4/10 for the actual music, 0/10 for his sense in style
[yt]ofj6l9f939A[/yt]


----------



## Vox14 (Nov 30, 2010)

9/10 Some damn good guitar in that.
[video=youtube;HL548cHH3OY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL548cHH3OY[/video]


----------



## Kamau Husky (Nov 30, 2010)

7/10 Thought it was pretty good, never heard of the band before. I'll have to check em' out a bit more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCebJodm0lY


----------



## Vox14 (Nov 30, 2010)

@ Kamau Husky: The video is working now if you'd like to edit your post.
7.6/10 Not really into this kind of pump-up stuff and the beat gets a bit bland after repeating a lot, but it is an interesting piece.
[video=youtube;cBN-CAhOYQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBN-CAhOYQ0[/video]


----------



## Kamau Husky (Nov 30, 2010)

That was a really weird song, weird but awesome. All the collaborating sounds deserve a 8/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZk0mDXgMs


----------



## Ozzy_Olivers_Cat (Dec 1, 2010)

7/10 
Instrumental Guitar piece that isn't from a video game or movie. Comfort Zone broken, apparently. Pretty awesome, makes me think of the hunt, lolz.

Best Sonic BGM Ever? Either way, I personally can't get enough of this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eODArFqHbf0


----------



## mystery_penguin (Dec 1, 2010)

9/10 At least they still have decent music.

[yt]J34PsKXUgrk[/yt]
Ignore the retarded mascot.
 I secretly love the mascot.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Dec 1, 2010)

9/10 I like teh mascot, and it sounds purty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7D6n4hw6a0


----------



## Valnyr (Dec 1, 2010)

8/10 it  was good, had a nice beat


----------



## Altamont (Dec 1, 2010)

Well seeing as there wasn't any song above me, Fignewton/10. Just because.

[yt]zeNrMKIcpr8[/yt]


----------



## Branch (Dec 1, 2010)

er... i give it a 0/10, not my style.

[video=youtube;aQbL3vXh4q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQbL3vXh4q8[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 2, 2010)

8/10 I guess. Wish the video was better quality
[video=youtube;36UZdRPDhtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36UZdRPDhtQ[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Dec 2, 2010)

9/10 that was fucking awesome.

Speaking of covers.

[video=youtube;Wx_ImnPgF4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx_ImnPgF4E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Dec 2, 2010)

7/10, video quality wasn't the best, but I liked it
[yt]NsJHqstPuNo[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Dec 2, 2010)

3/10
didnt really like it
[video=youtube;uUfRQtvA8wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUfRQtvA8wc[/video]
goodbye kita, will miss you! (kita is the one on drums, if you didnt know)


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Dec 2, 2010)

5.5/10 not my sort of music, at least there weren't any unneccesary screams

I just found this when trawling youtube (and methinky relevant?)

[video=youtube;gHcxBf-JUMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHcxBf-JUMA[/video]


----------



## Valnyr (Dec 2, 2010)

5.109745738/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a5fHMlb4V0


----------



## mystery_penguin (Dec 2, 2010)

6/10
[yt]m1S6RI71Df8[/yt]


----------



## Zygorator (Dec 3, 2010)

My least favorite alias of Renard, but this is alright. 6/10

[video=youtube;6aKYxyaOCW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aKYxyaOCW8[/video]


----------



## Skystrider (Dec 3, 2010)

7/10

 I love 8-bit music, Anamanaguchidoes a great job with it, this is my favorite song from Anamanguchi, enjoy

 [video=youtube;N7bIMrNjMk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7bIMrNjMk8[/video]


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 3, 2010)

2/10. Not my thing at all.

[video=youtube;DC6u1msbM6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC6u1msbM6s[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Dec 4, 2010)

8/10
enjoyed it a lot.
[video=youtube;LYU-8IFcDPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYU-8IFcDPw[/video]


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 4, 2010)

7/10 I used to love this album when I was 14.

[yt]FnDCyZamQ2Y[/yt]


----------



## Eligos (Dec 4, 2010)

Not bad, the intro kind of reminds my of stuff I've heard by Aphex Twin. 8/10

[video=youtube;BydBVEBFky4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BydBVEBFky4[/video]


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 4, 2010)

Kinda cool. 6/10

[video=youtube;iOChCVl13UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOChCVl13UI[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Dec 4, 2010)

4/10 meh
[video=youtube;k5qVpzYMM0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5qVpzYMM0c[/video]


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 4, 2010)

5/10 Bleh

[yt]FMMeUXC3I1U[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Dec 4, 2010)

6/10 quite liked it
[video=youtube;z5rRZdiu1UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE[/video]


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 4, 2010)

9/10 I lurve teh Beastie Boys

[yt]crQy-fRne5E[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Dec 4, 2010)

7/10 liked it
[video=youtube;C8UBRBYBW6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8UBRBYBW6U[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Dec 5, 2010)

8/10
Gotta love TDG.

[yt]SMv2vm6D-9w[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Dec 5, 2010)

8/10, added to my favorites
[yt]ZCjsinrdYJo[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 6, 2010)

7/10 I do love the intro

What I'm posting here is two songs.

This is an unsigned band which were getting quite popular in their local area and were working on getting a label before breaking up. The lead guitarist (I think) now makes videogames, which I won't go into detail about. He has used rather nice remastered versions of their songs with vocals removed. If you're a PC gamer, you may recognise the first song of the two and I'll ask others to listen to that one all the way through and rate it. Rate just the first song, or listen to both songs and just rate the band alone if you'd prefer. =p

I'll admit that I am a bit of a fanboy just because of the indie games company that came out of it.


----------



## Jude (Dec 6, 2010)

*Genre: Christian/Hardcore/Metal*

D:

Actually, it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. For an unsigned band, they're alright. If I was going to rate them comparing them to music that is actually professionally being produced, I'd give it a 4/10.

Normally, I don't respect guitarists all that much, but this song... just listen for yourself (all the way through, dammit).

[video=youtube;6VAkOhXIsI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VAkOhXIsI0[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Dec 7, 2010)

9/10 That was great, a little slow at the start, but great.
[yt]suwDxCh4eGk[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Dec 8, 2010)

7/10, not bad

[yt]vKCMI3gJSv4[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Dec 8, 2010)

4/10

[video=youtube;hFBshNr1ZOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFBshNr1ZOg[/video]


----------



## Browder (Dec 9, 2010)

5/10 

I could listen to it, but it wasn't even remotely innovative.

Sigur Ros and Mobb Deep Mashup.

Furries like Sigur Ros right?


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Dec 9, 2010)

5/10

I liked it untill the all be rappin'. No thanks.

[video=youtube;VSJHVAx36GI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSJHVAx36GI[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 9, 2010)

9/10: I enjoyed it as I love instrumental electronic music.


Artist: Mind.In.A.Box
Track: Redefined
Album: Crossroads
Genre: Futurepop/EBM/Progressive Trance

[video=youtube;AcuB3jmIqmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcuB3jmIqmU[/video]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Dec 9, 2010)

Not much of a euro-trance guy but ill give that a 6.5

[yt]YpdX14zmQtI[/yt]

Sampled Song:
[yt]nL49yZNE4yk[/yt]


I fucking love them both.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 9, 2010)

5: Pretty bland and boring. Not memorable.

Artist: Interpol
Track: Barricade
Album: Interpol (2010)
Genre: Post Punk/Rock

[video=youtube;6W873FDIviM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W873FDIviM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Dec 9, 2010)

9/10, I like it!

[video=youtube;zphhx5KZZ_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zphhx5KZZ_c[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Dec 9, 2010)

8.2/10 - That was pretty good - Not feeling the main vocals though.

[video=youtube;KJRiBDMfrTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJRiBDMfrTU[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm a little confused as to what this is? I think I like it, but I'm so confused by it that I don't know. Call it an X~B(10,0.8 ) out of 10 


I've just heard this, and I still love it!
[video=youtube;bjWPyDMk8k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjWPyDMk8k8&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Dec 9, 2010)

Perfect 10/10

Something mellow.
[video=youtube;6rndltmm3oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rndltmm3oE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Dec 9, 2010)

8/10, very mellow and good lyrics

To begin with I was wondering why I hadn't heard it on the radio, then I heard the chorus :v

Now for a nice dub beat
[video=youtube;oOT2-OTebx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOT2-OTebx0[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Dec 9, 2010)

6/10 - Loved the video - song a bit lacking in content.

Classic alert.
[video=youtube;eMwn_hnoS5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMwn_hnoS5Y[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Dec 10, 2010)

9/10
I never realize how much I love Peter Gabriel until I'm listening to Peter Gabriel

[yt]-8rH80cBWjQ[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Dec 10, 2010)

6/10
Decent lyrics, absolutely hate that grimy guitar style.

Give this one a chance:

[video=youtube;Qg0UyCPmksQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg0UyCPmksQ[/video]


----------



## Koray (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, I really liked it!  9/10

[video=youtube;Y5fBdpreJiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5fBdpreJiU[/video]

The Killers. Nuff said


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Dec 10, 2010)

7.2 out of 10, not too bad

[yt]7wOUFo4Lwf8[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 10, 2010)

6/10. It's alright. Just wouldn't go out of my way to listen to it.

Artist: Eminem
Track: Mockingbird
Album: Encore
Genre: Rap/Hip Hop

[video=youtube;S9bCLPwzSC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q6c3n_ZQ5o[/video]


----------



## eversleep (Dec 10, 2010)

8/10 I love his deeper songs like this and I love the verses but not the chorus.
Since it's snowing out where I live:
[video=youtube;yuFI5KSPAt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuFI5KSPAt4[/video]


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 10, 2010)

6/10, I wouldn't listen to that kind fo song all the time

[video=youtube;egG7fiE89IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egG7fiE89IU[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Dec 10, 2010)

9/10

The entire Danger Days album is heaven for me.

[yt]-8Juilrg6oQ[/yt]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Dec 11, 2010)

9/10

I liked the name of the band :V

[video=youtube;1Dmnj9IfybI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dmnj9IfybI[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 11, 2010)

that was actually pretty rad :3 9/10

this next song has special memories attached to it <3
[yt]WSeNSzJ2-Jw[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Dec 11, 2010)

0/10 
more cowbell

Here's some actual music made by playing instruments:

EDIT: And yes I realize there is some cowbell in this one, no you don't have to point it out to me.


[video=youtube;Xa8ImA_wSKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa8ImA_wSKI[/video]


----------



## Quentsz (Dec 11, 2010)

7/10
Now another song from yours truly. (Better one)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrN6g9UWpVM


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

0/10 annoying

[yt]K_eGXPzSzAg[/yt]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> 0/10 annoying


 
LOL owned.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> 0/10 annoying
> 
> [Metallica]


 
ironyyy!

2/10 because metallica blows. sorry.

[yt]GHu6KcZgVRc[/yt]


----------



## Tycho (Dec 11, 2010)

6/10

Def. not my favorite genre but it's tolerable.

[yt]ruC0NVIeRFE[/yt]


----------



## eversleep (Dec 11, 2010)

8/10 awesome video and at first the song was meh to me but by the 3 minute mark I found myself loving it 

[video=youtube;hLqvQUoxLFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqvQUoxLFI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 11, 2010)

7/10 for being RADICALLY 80's

[yt]YYPZv-1bW_E[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Dec 12, 2010)

8/10 Her voice is fantastic.
Oh god, I just complimented Lady Gaga.

[yt]mj_8fcNXJlk[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 12, 2010)

holy shit i love this! 9/10

[yt]IHJcT4PP80I[/yt]


----------



## Quentsz (Dec 12, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> LOL owned.


 I'm laughing so hard right now.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 12, 2010)

Quentsz said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now.


 
RATE THE ABOVE SONG
POST ANOTHER
NOT THAT HARD :V


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2010)

The delicate equilibrium of this thread has been violated...

We must restore order! D:

Rating on whatever song was last posted forthcoming.

6/10 Some bits were a little annoying, but overall I liked it.

[yt]IZ46TN7uxwc[/yt]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Dec 12, 2010)

Quentsz said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now.


 
Y U NO MAD?

Now i'm depressed


----------



## NA3LKER (Dec 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> [yt]IZ46TN7uxwc[/yt]


5/10
it was okay, if a little confusing
[video=youtube;51iquRYKPbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51iquRYKPbs[/video]

i didntl like a thousand suns at first, but ive seen the genuis behind it


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Dec 12, 2010)

5/10

I enjoyed some parts but really, i just don't like linkin park.

[video=youtube;JYez6XlI8u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYez6XlI8u0[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 12, 2010)

7/10. rad electronica, but a little repetitive at times.

[yt]04QpInkz9so[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 12, 2010)

8/10, very catchy
[video=youtube;LdF_IQbfvu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdF_IQbfvu0[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Dec 12, 2010)

Harley:8/10 - Can they make a bad song?

GTF: 6.5/10 - Good intro but I kind of got towards the end.

It's Christmas.

[video=youtube;Pv0hlbWpa1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv0hlbWpa1w[/video]


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 12, 2010)

10/10, timeless awesome.

[video=youtube;jLJtO_iRbA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLJtO_iRbA8[/video]

Because Joe Satriani.


----------



## NA3LKER (Dec 12, 2010)

8/10 pretty awesome

[video=youtube;39Cg92jbc88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Cg92jbc88[/video]

lighting is so badass.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Dec 12, 2010)

8/10

I liked it but i still prefer the FFVIII battle theme.

[video=youtube;kOFxsVnpEeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOFxsVnpEeU[/video]


----------



## eversleep (Dec 12, 2010)

7/10 I like music like that that mixes rock and techno but it was a bit repetitive and there were no vocals. But it sounds like it'd make good videogame music.
[video=youtube;sHGhYqAgwh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHGhYqAgwh4[/video]


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 12, 2010)

7/10 not my style

[video=youtube;m4cgLL8JaVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4cgLL8JaVI[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 12, 2010)

7/10
[video=youtube;il78kyjCDkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il78kyjCDkc[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 12, 2010)

9/10.
Chris Clark time, just because of that song.

[yt]zLPypdfi5NA[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Dec 13, 2010)

5/10,seemed like background music in a B video game
[yt]w-yunzhDQgM[/yt]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Dec 13, 2010)

7.5/10
It was pretty relaxing.

[video=youtube;rQ_lDuQmGjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ_lDuQmGjc[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Jan 5, 2011)

7/10
I do enjoy Mortal Kombat.

[yt]5KN0_-HgWNo[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 5, 2011)

2/10: Boring guitar, awful autotuned vocals and repetive as fuck. The art style sucks too. I don't mind repetition if the style being repeated is good, but that just sucked.

Artist: A Perfect Circle
Track: Passive
Album: eMOTIVe
Genre: Alternative Rock/Progressive Rock

[video=youtube;oMe4kVNKvNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMe4kVNKvNk[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jan 5, 2011)

6.5/10
It was 'aight.

Artist: Botch
Song: Transitions from Personal to Object
Album: We are the Romans
Genre: Mathcore


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 5, 2011)

7/10: Is alright for background music

Artist: Ashstar Command
Track: Deadman's Gun
Album: Red Dead Redemption Original Soundtrack

[video=youtube;HkAvVqjbUG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkAvVqjbUG8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jan 5, 2011)

8/10 Pretty chill.

Artist: Norma Jean
Song: The People that Surround You on a Regular Basis
Album: Meridional


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 6, 2011)

7/10: Good. I liked the vocals.

Artist: Interpol
Song: Evil
Album: Antics
Genre: Post Punk/Rock

[video=youtube;QlwMsIvS0a0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlwMsIvS0a0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Jan 6, 2011)

8/10

I remember this. The song is great and i like the video even better.

[video=youtube;tj8NQXGhSHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj8NQXGhSHw[/video]


----------



## Branch (Jan 6, 2011)

9/10 that one's a keeper.

and now for something completely different.

[video=youtube;3X7PvU6qYEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X7PvU6qYEA[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 6, 2011)

6/10 meh

[video=youtube;-zuviud2HHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zuviud2HHQ[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 7, 2011)

9/10 i love that song so much!
[video=youtube;1ZD0yp-E0rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZD0yp-E0rw[/video]


----------



## Browder (Jan 7, 2011)

8/10. Nice sounding but not quite completely awe inspiring.

Best song on the radio.  Kanye you done good (for once).


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

autotune = automatic 0/10

ever wonder what would happen if beck and calvin harris had a kid, who was then adopted by chris cornell and spent his entire childhood listening to tv on the radio?
wonder no more:
[yt]OwjfE2ylbWU[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jan 7, 2011)

9/10, I like that a lot

[yt]Qja2ptq_p7I[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

i really like that. 10/10 would listen again

[yt]O4HknxMtFdw[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jan 7, 2011)

7/10, I really liked how it started, but it kind of went downhill after she started singing

[yt]4mj8xrrcxYQ[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 7, 2011)

8/10 - Pretty cool. Driving music.

[video=youtube;Gt40__1OlqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt40__1OlqU[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 8, 2011)

6/10
it was okay
[video=youtube;k5qVpzYMM0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5qVpzYMM0c[/video]
FISTFUCK!


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 8, 2011)

Linkin Park=Meh
0/10

[video=youtube;5bfSA0J0BTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bfSA0J0BTs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 8, 2011)

2/10
It's just generic, overused death metal. Nothing special.

[video=youtube;78cCEPL_MLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78cCEPL_MLY[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 8, 2011)

7/10 pretty epic.
and while were on videogame OST'S:
[video=youtube;dPu7FOmltWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPu7FOmltWk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jan 9, 2011)

7/10, Its OK

[yt]bpD5_c2j1OM[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 9, 2011)

7.5/10 - I like her voice. She can bend her notes without sounding out of tune, and my hat goes off to anyone that can do that.

[video=youtube;dAN9sKlOZxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAN9sKlOZxE[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Jan 9, 2011)

6.5/10 It was pleasant enough...

[video=youtube;4XNzOO5qN-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XNzOO5qN-8[/video]


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

7.7/10
sounds like sade with a lounge feel
not really in the mood for something like that but clearly decent

[yt]mn5j2c_1WC0[/yt]



Jared said:


> 7.5/10 - I like her voice. She can bend her notes  without sounding out of tune, and my hat goes off to anyone that can do  that.
> 
> [video=youtube;dAN9sKlOZxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAN9sKlOZxE[/video]


 wow
  a depeche mode song that isn't depressingly boring
  9/10, would listen again


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 9, 2011)

8/10
liked it
[video=youtube;uxUATkpMQ8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxUATkpMQ8A[/video]
really relaxing song i think. i love listening to it late at night


----------



## Waffles (Jan 9, 2011)

^7.5/10, The guy's voice is alright, the beat's cool, but the music video freaks me out ._.
 [video=youtube;nhNmIL7nrDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhNmIL7nrDQ[/video]
VVVVVV go!


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Jan 9, 2011)

5/10

I never liked chiptune just by itself

[video=youtube;UD6JLIXr9P8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD6JLIXr9P8[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 9, 2011)

8/10, that was some cool renard shit. i like 8bit music a lot.

[yt]XRCWFWxJY5o[/yt] tell me this isn't sexy.


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 10, 2011)

0/10
i really didnt like it. not my type of music, and its nowhere near as good as the original.
[video=youtube;R8OOWcsFj0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jan 10, 2011)

7/10, not my favorite Muse song
[yt]8rZVz3O47yo[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Jan 10, 2011)

8/10
Pretty Darn Good

[yt]TPhnOKmhbBw[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 10, 2011)

7/10
[video=youtube;rTK-vFDIkB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTK-vFDIkB4[/video]


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 10, 2011)

8/10 - You can't go wrong with the Beck!

[yt]Hm-Kkd6sLhA[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 10, 2011)

9/10 - Not my favorite song from CT, but still freakin' great.
[yt]HyJ_BvQy_K8[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2011)

8/10 that was some nasty shit, man

[yt]eh_Hn1pPBfw[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

wow...
it's like listening to the cure
but with joe strummer singing in french
while two demonic kids sit on his shoulders and do backup vocals
i have never heard anything else i can describe that way
so
10/10

this song is always stuck in my head
always
[yt]xhKZocGaz1o[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 11, 2011)

8/10
[yt]wGQlI0XfEaY[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 11, 2011)

eh that was kiiinda boring. 6/10.

[yt]lKIwNi56WWE[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 11, 2011)

8/10 pretty good
[video=youtube;9lJGlqXzUQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lJGlqXzUQM[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 12, 2011)

eh, it was very okay. 5/10.

[yt]G3hxPLaGaM4[/yt]


----------



## Jude (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10

[video=youtube;RulP4OXxFbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RulP4OXxFbM[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 13, 2011)

6/10
not my style

[video=youtube;eWI-Uv1EDsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWI-Uv1EDsU[/video]


----------



## Love! (Jan 13, 2011)

0/10
it's awful
it's absolutely bad

this guy is kind of hot in a bearded way
[good singer too
that's always a plus]
[yt]6mEfDSP4g_U[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2011)

oh god, earsex
unf unf unf
9/10

[yt]cZfeXNKPu2Q[/yt]

Video is meh on mine


----------



## Love! (Jan 13, 2011)

that was okay i guess
unremarkable but okay
5/10

skift you told me about these guys so you don't get to rate it :v
[yt]kAI0yK7FRLI[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10 from the start just for that bass. but after that, ehh... the vocals. 5/10.

i can't remember if i've posted this before, but this is my favorite rap song (and i can rap it. JUST SAYIN'...)
[yt]tyPO-Eq5jYA[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 15, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> 7/10 from the start just for that bass. but after that, ehh... the vocals. 5/10.
> 
> i can't remember if i've posted this before, but this is my favorite rap song (and i can rap it. JUST SAYIN'...)
> [yt]tyPO-Eq5jYA[/yt]



Nice beat!  not my style of music, but it has a sweet rhythm.  7/10

[yt]ZG9UrjqyMzw[/yt]


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

I give it a 7/10; it's not something I find myself being addicted to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwzlZEaco10


----------



## Love! (Jan 15, 2011)

listened for two seconds
crappy and obnoxious screaming = automatic 0/10
maybe you should listen to some actual music :-/
[and learn to embed please]

[yt]yrQxYb_wOKc[/yt]


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10 I favoure any kind of music and to be honest, the old classics never die, the backround music is just perfect! Allthough not much my style, still good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RbyqdNpDSc 

Though, i like listening to the song when it plays in these videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEJitnN1kw0&feature=related 
I have the exact same cleats as the one has on the right, only whitout the corks and fake-grass ones! x3


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jan 17, 2011)

4/10, I don't even know what that was

and just for that, I'm posting a long (but AMAZING song)
Part 1
[yt]YYSW73GWRUw[/yt]
Part 2
[yt]iY9Xy9nuP-8[/yt]
Part 3
[yt]dkSbncZyiGc[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10
already heard it, and i love it
[video=youtube;lFYBLwb3I84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFYBLwb3I84[/video]
man what a great song.


----------



## Valnyr (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10 Good, but not my thing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdwuxoSHsSo

Elton John has nothing on Rob Halford


----------



## Jude (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10

[yt]XO3GQvye2bQ[/yt]

The audio quality is terrible unless its in 480p


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 17, 2011)

Not bad, I'd give it at least a 8.5/10

[video=youtube;gTXf0Rtp98s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTXf0Rtp98s[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

6/10 hippie age not my thing, but it's always better than... metal D:

[video=youtube;ohgr51CqliY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohgr51CqliY[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2011)

7/10. i dig the style but it's something i have to be in the mood for. if you like that, you would probably like handsome furs and wolf parade.

[yt]hgPpcIzB81Y[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Jan 19, 2011)

7.5/10 interesting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCQ0vDAbF7s&ob=av3el


----------



## FBJim (Jan 19, 2011)

That video is so absurdly 90s that I can't give it anything but a 10. (even though it is kind of wussy)

here is something that is not from the 90s:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoEwuyMZAE8


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jan 19, 2011)

^N/A^ The vid wont play.  : /

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzw88BCUE7g


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jan 19, 2011)

8/10, that was neat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQGGQ-FCe_w


----------



## FBJim (Jan 19, 2011)

ten.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6BQKFs3-VM


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 19, 2011)

4/10
didnt like it much
[video=youtube;ONn6xP7LLlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONn6xP7LLlg[/video]
i love kingdom hearts, great game series. (this opening does have a song, consider the opening the "music video". it makes the song so much better)


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 19, 2011)

Meh, I'm not too big of a fan with Video Game music. 4/10

[video=youtube;qLftMcDHnYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLftMcDHnYI[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 19, 2011)

10/10 Cosmogramma is a masterpiece
[video=youtube;-3DrL8pwu1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3DrL8pwu1k[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jan 19, 2011)

7/10, not bad
[yt]1KFR8wt0xRc[/yt]


----------



## FBJim (Jan 19, 2011)

7/10. Instrumentation is Cool As Hell, though it's a bit ordinary otherwise

[video=youtube;ny2yqpCKDkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny2yqpCKDkc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Leoni (Jan 20, 2011)

3.5/10 Lyrics are cliche, and I swear that I've heard this beat every time I hear an oldies song in Steak and Shake.

[video=youtube;TjacfNpitlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjacfNpitlQ[/video]


----------



## Valnyr (Jan 20, 2011)

8/10 so relaxing


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVaHG_QMvNk


----------



## Altamont (Jan 20, 2011)

7/10

Pretty good.

[yt]1yvieSekjYk[/yt]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 20, 2011)

It's alright 5.5/10

[video=youtube;QDSS6PO2FUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDSS6PO2FUg[/video]


----------



## Love! (Jan 20, 2011)

0/10
it's a remix
ns

[yt]5wU8N7TGHUQ[/yt]


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2011)

7/10 - A bit slow at first but then it gets pretty good.

Now for a song that is pretty fucked up which I can't stop listening to.

[yt]0GLoHifu6aM[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 20, 2011)

7/10
The song was awful, but the video was hilarious.

[yt]Pl1xATrGMtg[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jan 20, 2011)

9/10, that is one of my favorite songs
[yt]UAb6hcdR9rc[/yt]


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jan 20, 2011)

7/10  Dont mind some oldies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1S6RI71Df8


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 20, 2011)

5/10. that one was too repetitive for me :C

[yt]sLe7nVz-WLw[/yt]


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jan 20, 2011)

9/10 Great song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJhunrAWkmw


----------



## Icky (Jan 20, 2011)

Eh. 6/10. Just sounds like every other band right now.

time for some different shit up in this

This is the song my percussion ensemble's playing in a week :3


----------



## Leoni (Jan 21, 2011)

7/10 I enjoyed the piece until the taiko drum part...

[video=youtube;fQ85cgZFA6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ85cgZFA6A[/video]

Let's keep this "different" thing going. Too many shitty bands in this thread.


----------



## Hir (Jan 21, 2011)

interesting, drO)))ny :3 6/10

[yt]wimakexoilA[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 21, 2011)

8/10

Fates Warning - Silent Cries
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG5gybN3LxQ


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 21, 2011)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;7u9yfEBM7vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u9yfEBM7vc[/video]


----------



## Love! (Jan 21, 2011)

9/10
would listen again
it kind of reminds me of the cure and bruce springsteen without blatantly trying to be either
i just wish i could understand the words

hope this works [lousy vevo garbage]
[yt]g_qZ5B-yioU[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jan 21, 2011)

8/10, iI like that
[yt]UdYRzH10L2M[/yt]


Biugh'l! too many responses


----------



## Altamont (Jan 21, 2011)

7/10
That was alright.

[yt]NZhHcyKg0io[/yt]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 21, 2011)

9/10, I never really gave Modest Mouse too much of a shot before, but this song is really good.


The Boys Next Door - Shivers (Nick Cave's very first band as a teen.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toFF3OvBR94

Unfortunately I cannot embed this due to a certain record company (EMI) being a douche.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 21, 2011)

6/10 Not bad, but not that interesting.

Intruder - Face of Hate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUZvbCgwRAA


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 22, 2011)

4/10, sorry. :C but, the vocals were really annoying.

[yt]9ylVRGttEW4[/yt]


----------



## Spook (Jan 22, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> 4/10, sorry. :C but, the vocals were really annoying.
> 
> [yt]9ylVRGttEW4[/yt]


 
Alright dubstep 

8/10

The "I want to kill every body in the world" kind of threw me off though. Some great synths in there nonetheless.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw5pKKMGGFU


----------



## Love! (Jan 22, 2011)

0/10

[yt]HwHyuraau4Q[/yt]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 22, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;4oSTyWYGJ6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oSTyWYGJ6E[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 23, 2011)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;9q5pZ49r9aU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q5pZ49r9aU[/video]


----------



## Jude (Jan 23, 2011)

4/10 - Amusing, but not something I'd ever have on my iPod.

[yt]wvz6cUWsw9w[/yt]


----------



## FT522 (Jan 23, 2011)

9/10

[video=youtube;58F3VLZjqp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58F3VLZjqp0[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Jan 23, 2011)

2.5/10, not my sort of song

[video=youtube;GR9cDNqkpHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR9cDNqkpHg&feature=autoplay&list=MLAYMcY2vx8GQJgBVyn4_OaIRr4h7VgytM&index=4&playnext=3[/video]


----------



## Spook (Jan 23, 2011)

6/10

Not really all that into the genre, but the lyrics were great. The chord structure in the chorus was pretty rad.

[video=youtube;8CIPvY3byXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CIPvY3byXI[/video]

The drop at 2:00 is killer


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 23, 2011)

8/10 really good
[video=youtube;9GoLI5kfyFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GoLI5kfyFw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Branch (Jan 23, 2011)

7/10 mostly iconic, the song in itself is... feh.

[video=youtube;LK1sQI7nDXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK1sQI7nDXQ[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 23, 2011)

10/10 would listen again

[video=youtube;aXIn2DVg2uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXIn2DVg2uk[/video]


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 23, 2011)

Interesting 8/10

[video=youtube;J34PsKXUgrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J34PsKXUgrk[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 23, 2011)

8.5/10
Always liked Furries in a blender.
[video=youtube;QDvvt1kmL1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDvvt1kmL1Q[/video]


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

7/10. Made me want to break out a gameboy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG5H139_LaU

I'd post the music video, but I don't like it very much. So here's a generic slideshow


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2011)

eh 3/10

[yt]SdF-LuZ65n8[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jan 23, 2011)

4/10 I like how metal starts off decent, then goes all bleh

(the video is NSFW.... nudity and what-not)

[video=youtube;9McQSnVjYwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9McQSnVjYwo[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 23, 2011)

9/10

[video=youtube;igHOaMOzzUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igHOaMOzzUo[/video]

100 internets if you name the show this is used often on.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 23, 2011)

6/10 Not my type of music
[yt]L92BGArBcII[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Jan 24, 2011)

9/10
I tried not to like this but it's a fun little song

[yt]XwmKqZGORm8[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Jan 24, 2011)

??/10

I actually have no words to feel about how that song makes me say.
Moving on.

[yt]RKEFeIFJ8-M[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jan 24, 2011)

vocals ruined it for me 3/10

[yt]qTj4z4-Cq-I[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 24, 2011)

mother of god x3 i loved the intro but those vocals were atrocious IMO. 2/10.

[yt]A1cJnx2c9HM[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 24, 2011)

8/10
[yt]gCNEjixQQsg[/yt]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 25, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;rf3Ay1Y2Kks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf3Ay1Y2Kks[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2011)

7/10 I've heard it so much I'm starting to dislike it.

[yt]KUwjNBjqR-c[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Jan 25, 2011)

crying fit/10
skift why you do this? :-(

can't embed from bandcamp but here's a link
http://sneakerfox.bandcamp.com/track/sneakerfox-theme


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2011)

8/10, it sounded like instrumental owl city.

[yt]VA2GfTuEgK0[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Jan 25, 2011)

6/10

Nothing amazing, nothing terrible.

[yt]woAcXSMyCEw[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 25, 2011)

5/10 not bad but ive definately heard better

had to post this for the lulz
[video=youtube;DdCEurMD_pc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdCEurMD_pc[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 25, 2011)

7/10 I might actually check out their other stuff, I love the other song I've heard:

Furries in a Blender - John Freeman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCuLpdg9aIk


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 25, 2011)

8/10
I love that one. Probably more than the remix.

[video=youtube;VmDWHLDRM8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmDWHLDRM8k[/video]


----------



## inc (Jan 25, 2011)

9.5/10
I've never heard that song before, but it rocked. . Needed more "arrrrrr" xD

[video=youtube;7nmTRZLLO2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nmTRZLLO2M&ob=av2el[/video]


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 25, 2011)

inc said:


> 9.5/10
> I've never heard that song before, but it rocked. . Needed more "arrrrrr" xD
> 
> [video=youtube;7nmTRZLLO2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nmTRZLLO2M&ob=av2el[/video]


 8.5/10
Its so simple, yet it works.  cool chord progression.  It reminds me of growing up.   idk why.  
But it found its way into my itunes library.

anyways:
[video=youtube;oADtFkUzfCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oADtFkUzfCo[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 25, 2011)

8.5/10
[video=youtube;fcbazH6aE2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcbazH6aE2g[/video]


----------



## Branch (Jan 26, 2011)

9/10 heh. 
[video=youtube;h8eYOSnHPtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8eYOSnHPtc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 26, 2011)

7/10. something i could listen to and enjoy, but not enough to buy/download.

[yt]XvsKImLwASc[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Jan 27, 2011)

i'm feeling generous
1/10
autotuned generic post-emo vocals are still generic post-emo vocals

hoping i haven't posted this yet
[yt]g8Szt6F7K20[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jan 27, 2011)

5/10 it sounds too... like, you know how they'll use happy-ish music to display something visually depressing? that's what it feels like lol. but I like her voice.

[video=youtube;_sUVm77WjE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sUVm77WjE0[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 27, 2011)

1/10 because i don't know what he's saying.

[yt]6HCFb9aWoww[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jan 28, 2011)

6/10  Vocals were annoying, but overall it's one of the better dubstep songs I've heard in a while.

[yt]QkW2XsR8WGk[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

9/10
kinda hendrix-y 





Milo said:


> 5/10 it sounds too... like, you know how they'll use  happy-ish music to display something visually depressing? that's what  it feels like lol. but I like her voice.


 that's kind of what she's doing
she's singing all happily and lightheartedly about cheating on a guy she was forced to marry
avoiding sex by pretending to be on her period
etc.
and then in the chorus she's singing about how she'll be dead soon
and wondering why she wishes she were in the last one

and yeah
emilie autumn's voice is amazing
have some more 

[yt]J8R4uxdu_Jw[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 28, 2011)

6/10 Hard to transition to listening to something like that, as I was just listening to this:

[video=youtube;nvArjYkRqlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvArjYkRqlo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

...6/10
It gets a lot of points for being Russian (Ukranian?), but it's still metal.

I was going to make a character with a reference to this song. I have a concept now that I might try to tie into it.
[yt]uVaHG_QMvNk[/yt]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 28, 2011)

8/10, It's been a while since I listened to them, always had this one female friend that listened to them religiously. 

Nero's Day at Disneyland â€“ Charging Swarm of Mouseketeers (ends at 1:49)
[video=youtube;S8uoyj9Y7U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8uoyj9Y7U8[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jan 29, 2011)

6/10

Couldn't find this one on youtube but this should work. At least it played the full song for me.


----------



## Valnyr (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZnyiiiuW_I&feature=related


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

3/10 all that music sounds the same to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7A5fLW4gw0&feature=related


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jan 29, 2011)

1/10 A bunch of weird noise effects and a guy saying "Should have taken acid with you" over and over?  I am disappoint. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gjCn70d6iA


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

1/10 because I don't care for covers, mexicans, OR Chris Daughtry. Triple whammy indeed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xckBwPdo1c


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 29, 2011)

10/10 beautiful

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOQMRdA34Y4


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2011)

10/10
brutal females <3

[yt]i0HpLcT7B7k[/yt]


----------



## Xavan (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10 Thank you, I have a new favorite

[video=youtube;AKs3G84GLVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKs3G84GLVE[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2011)

7/10, i dig. not enough to download, but i dig.

[yt]x8QVVnX41rM[/yt]


----------



## Xavan (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10 when I'm excited
6/10 when I'm bored
Here's what I like when I'm bored
[video=youtube;UNq9gmY_Oz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNq9gmY_Oz4[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 29, 2011)

Meh not really my style 5/10

[video=youtube;7Lc9hxtQ6Hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Lc9hxtQ6Hs[/video]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

Very intriguing. 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE1UzuKdkgY


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

2/10
[yt]xdq13DAMN6M[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2011)

3/10, i don't much care for theme songs.

[yt]uld37aW5Y-o[/yt]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 30, 2011)

Pretty cool. I thought of fat robots going WOW WOWOWOWO WOW   7.8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgHYeOA4-rI


----------



## Browder (Jan 30, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Pretty cool. I thought of fat robots going WOW WOWOWOWO WOW   7.8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgHYeOA4-rI


 
6/10  if only for classic status. Prince isn't usually my speed but this song is always catchy. -2 for squicking me out.

Sorry forum I'mma put on music most of you hate kay?


----------



## Slyck (Jan 30, 2011)

@Browder 7/10

@Valnyr, you're suppoesd to rate the song I posted on a scale of 1-10, you incompetent dolt. :3

[video=youtube;DI9pXrWRbvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI9pXrWRbvU[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 30, 2011)

3/10 i hear stuff like this at every party at my grandmothers house

[video=youtube;XPoiPZYbtnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPoiPZYbtnA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 30, 2011)

God I haven't heard this version in a while, kinda makes me miss having said album when I was a kid.  7/10

[video=youtube;ttcwcaALXZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttcwcaALXZw[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jan 31, 2011)

3/10 No thanks.  It's one of those green alien chicks from Star Trek.

[yt]gnmcw6kJ2HQ[/yt]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 31, 2011)

7/10  It was a sweet, mostly quiet song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvjjc18nB14


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2011)

3/10 not my thing
[video=youtube;l3BKBLCKXwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3BKBLCKXwA[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 31, 2011)

5/10. dream theater is kinda really boring.

[yt]6nDr18gIm-g[/yt]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 31, 2011)

10/10 But don't ask me why

[video=youtube;7blVLP08lgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7blVLP08lgQ[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 31, 2011)

7/10
http://homestuck.bandcamp.com/track/wacky-antics

Non-youtube link because I can't find it on youtube.


----------



## //// (Feb 1, 2011)

8.5/10

[video=youtube;wR4JDrftESk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR4JDrftESk[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

3/10
the song probably isn't awful
but the sound quality is

[yt]jQYQTFudrqc[/yt]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 1, 2011)

10/10 automatically, I can never get tired of that song for some reason.

[video=youtube;Pk54G3ujiaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk54G3ujiaU[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

10/10
the intro's really pretty
and then it gets funky 

[yt]hGjC0wbUXzk[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

7/10
meeeeh it's okaaay

[yt]mi7IVjkMCiQ[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 1, 2011)

9/10, i love this! this is much better than the DIOYY stuff i've heard before.

[yt]KVrRMFMzK9U[/yt]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 1, 2011)

7.111111112/10 (pretty good)

[video=youtube;wUN3iTgshVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUN3iTgshVg[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 1, 2011)

7/10, i like the 90's sound!

[yt]kafTWL1zAn0[/yt]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 1, 2011)

9/10 I like how happy it sounds 

[video=youtube;Ucm-O93w91A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucm-O93w91A&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Milo (Feb 1, 2011)

7/10 I hate to admit, I found it pretty catchy :0

[video=youtube;yfSZspQwuws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfSZspQwuws[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 1, 2011)

6/10

DJ? Acucrack - So To Speak
[video=youtube;5a4WSqPO2mQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a4WSqPO2mQ[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

6/10
meh not really my kinda thing. Kinda picked up halfway through but overall nah

[yt]9VV8sgVSZNQ[/yt]


----------



## Zerig (Feb 1, 2011)

2/10
I didn't like how the voice was distorted, and even then I personally don't enjoy chicks singing, and there was barely any instruments being used.

[video=youtube;qvQE9kiAp5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvQE9kiAp5s[/video]


----------



## Milo (Feb 1, 2011)

2/10 randomness... too much of it

[video=youtube;7ENbOGajB00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ENbOGajB00[/video]


----------



## Jude (Feb 1, 2011)

9/10 - Pretty mesmerizing

[video=youtube;8Ubc5_owhl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ubc5_owhl0[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 1, 2011)

8/10 pretty good

[video=youtube;KbhmOHsCw2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbhmOHsCw2I&feature=BF&list=PLE7855B4F8F9133CD&index=4[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 1, 2011)

7/10. Not my style of music, though.

[yt]X5FysALDNDs[/yt]


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 1, 2011)

Motivated 10/10 cause it touched my heart.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JokPZjTX9HY

Wait for the breakdown at 50 seconds before you say this song is gay


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 1, 2011)

6/10
dont like that kind of thing but minus the vocals its decent.

[video=youtube;MdS-thHEBlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdS-thHEBlQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 2, 2011)

Hahah that D.J. is cold I'm going to look more of that up 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Dr46U5gaI

This is Deez Nuts. J.J. Peters in the coolest Australian ever made.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hehe you're right, it's pretty cool. 1.8/2

[video=youtube;pJZD3vUtxGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJZD3vUtxGI[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 2, 2011)

8/10 Kind of falls apart around the middle, but then fixes itself.
[yt]ZRKWlpvEmrs[/yt]


----------



## STB (Feb 3, 2011)

2/10, I don't really enjoy music I can't understand.   

[video=youtube;-FkMPyCAA80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FkMPyCAA80[/video]


----------



## Browder (Feb 3, 2011)

7/1o 

Message was nonexistent. Okay beat though.

[yt]ufcr1w0iGVE[/yt]


----------



## Jude (Feb 3, 2011)

5/10

[video=youtube;0Jtc4dF721g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jtc4dF721g[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 3, 2011)

Not bad 7.5/10 , pretty calming...not like what I'm putting up though.

[video=youtube;GPcV1g1wBHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPcV1g1wBHY[/video]


----------



## STB (Feb 3, 2011)

It's interesting, not totally my thing, but glad I heard it, haha.. 6/10

[video=youtube;nWAGLkyxQG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWAGLkyxQG0[/video]


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2011)

2/10 not a fan of ghetto rap at all, especially ones talking about all that crap like bitches, bling, and alcohol :<

[video=youtube;3AgTAS-MJJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AgTAS-MJJQ[/video]


----------



## Faux23 (Feb 4, 2011)

4/10 eh kinda slow and campy. odd video "thought the masks were funny"

the left rights - genesis 16:12

[video=youtube;xfBQppaKcS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfBQppaKcS8[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 5, 2011)

4/10 ...meh...

[video=youtube;PoEvL6lVYBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoEvL6lVYBw[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 5, 2011)

5/10 because it was so damn morose.

[yt]ASfZtc34E7g[/yt]


----------



## inc (Feb 5, 2011)

7/10 it's pretty cool
[video=youtube;T7ej4VETqPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7ej4VETqPg[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 5, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;H8Zs1xfxaq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Zs1xfxaq4[/video]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 5, 2011)

7.8/20

[video=youtube;a5h2LRvBQ5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5h2LRvBQ5Q[/video]


----------



## FT522 (Feb 5, 2011)

9.5/10

[video=youtube;SGBgQHDl9w8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGBgQHDl9w8[/video]


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 5, 2011)

8.3/10 I really liked how chilled and laid back it was. Very cool. 
[video=youtube;o-R8gHj_7v8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-R8gHj_7v8[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 6, 2011)

8/10, Kansas rules

[yt]pNglSUBkduA[/yt]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 6, 2011)

7/10, It's a fairly nice song - just a bit too repetitive for the last minute or so

[video=youtube;_koM7WtiLfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_koM7WtiLfk[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 6, 2011)

9/10

[video=youtube;-ZWbJZ6jArI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZWbJZ6jArI[/video]


----------



## Jude (Feb 6, 2011)

9/10 - Something I'd listen to.

I post too much of this band xD
[video=youtube;AZiHTvtB118]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZiHTvtB118[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 6, 2011)

7/10 pretty good.
[video=youtube;Q0nFcqWzg10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0nFcqWzg10[/video]


----------



## Delta (Feb 7, 2011)

8/10 A fun listen.

[yt]boLJuLQpB-g[/yt]


----------



## Icky (Feb 7, 2011)

4/10. It would be nice if I were trying to sleep, but I wouldn't listen to it otherwise.

[yt]OglaGA-UiLc[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Feb 7, 2011)

5/10 never got into Motley Crue 

[yt]JRLl2yVrJzE[/yt]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 7, 2011)

9/10  Pretty good animation, song is good too.

[video=youtube;U6rY2A5szKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6rY2A5szKc[/video]


----------



## Delta (Feb 7, 2011)

6/10 strange and kind of funny 

[yt]ULkLhotzW0A[/yt]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty interesting stuff, definitely worth checking out. 6.1/10

[video=youtube;iP7wOyWpGzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP7wOyWpGzo[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 7, 2011)

7.8/10, It wasn't bad, not what I normally like though
[yt]dgu53pXahww[/yt]


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 7, 2011)

6/10, I didn't hate it, but I just think these guys are Franz Ferdinand wannabes, this song sounds almost the same as something I've heard before by FF

[yt]8CPlF-IEkXQ[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 7, 2011)

9/10 - Ice Cube is my favourite Gangsta Rapper, and that song got me into Rap, but he has better stuff.

[video=youtube;nZq_jeYsbTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZq_jeYsbTs[/video]


----------



## STB (Feb 7, 2011)

3/10. I never liked Radiohead.. Like, at all.

[video=youtube;MlT1PkYCizI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlT1PkYCizI[/video]


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha Gorilla Zoe is my stuff 10/10

Big D and the Kids Table 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQxJupnlNlU


----------



## STB (Feb 8, 2011)

You're awesome, and so is Big D, haha. 7.5/10

[video=youtube;QLsLlc4l3UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLsLlc4l3UA[/video]


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 8, 2011)

FUCK YEAH MAC MILLER!!!!!!!! I just went to his show last week dudes no joke  10/10

Jurassic 5, best hip-hop group ever!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMVPhiHR4S4


----------



## Delta (Feb 8, 2011)

9/10 While I disagree with your opinion about Jurassic 5, this track was pretty dope.

Song really starts at 2:06, but the first few minutes are fun to watch.

[yt]8L7C6isbar0[/yt]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 8, 2011)

Not bad 8/10

[video=youtube;B12xFDlB1wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B12xFDlB1wc[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 8, 2011)

4/10 for incredibly cliche "horror" lyrics. hey, i wanna be the misfits :V

[yt]1AGcwI3dpGc[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 8, 2011)

5/10 They do succeed at being cute, music wasn't all that interesting though.

Artillery - Uniform
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f78sxW8O6Fs


----------



## Branch (Feb 8, 2011)

8/10 - not fair, thrash metal is awesome.
[video=youtube;Uq4SPkt0t-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq4SPkt0t-Q[/video]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 8, 2011)

The song above had been playing while another was on my itunes. Since they sounded awesome together in a strange way, I give this a 9.1/11

Now, I know my next choice is long-ish, and is mostly instrumental, but DAMN is it epic. Just like the Japanese.

[video=youtube;7E1-BDMRSVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E1-BDMRSVc[/video]


----------



## STB (Feb 8, 2011)

I kinda like it, it sounds like something from a Disney movie, lol. 5/10

[video=youtube;wsoMVxtKlGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsoMVxtKlGM[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 8, 2011)

0/10 NOPE! Sorry but It only took me 6 seconds into the video to figure out I wasn't going to like this.

*Edit: Gave it a full listen...just bumped up to at least a 3, I still didn't really feel it, I mean I like some hip-hop, but mostly instrumental... yeah I know. I think what made me automatically put a 0 six seconds in was how corny the video was (like ICP corny)*


[video=youtube;qannFs974gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qannFs974gg[/video]


----------



## STB (Feb 8, 2011)

Didn't even listen to it all? Gay. 7/10 for The Stooges though, I like them.

[video=youtube;bPpUOfTc4Iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPpUOfTc4Iw[/video]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 9, 2011)

8/13.1
Now, this song made me cry and I haven't done that in a while. Not the music as much as the video which is cute, trippy, sweet, deep, and sad.

[video=youtube;dvgWyQ0Xwd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvgWyQ0Xwd4[/video]


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 9, 2011)

7/10 the songs weird but the video reminds of super jail so it's cool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-6G3A4L6S0

COCAINE GOT ME ADDICTED ***** PASS THE BLOW


----------



## Valnyr (Feb 9, 2011)

5/10 I hate music like that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGjbUbeH3tU


----------



## STB (Feb 9, 2011)

1/10 for the stupid ass video, 8/10 for Amon Amarth.

BURRR

[video=youtube;l-nfjZmQp_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-nfjZmQp_0[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 10, 2011)

1/10, just no
[yt]cz2ET5K6zY0[/yt]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 10, 2011)

The Dude says 7/201

[video=youtube;HIYO27pT9bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIYO27pT9bI[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 10, 2011)

4/10 At least it wasn't annoying.

Watchtower - The Fall of Reason
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9NgBvsifTE


----------



## STB (Feb 10, 2011)

5.5/10. It was ok, just not a huge fan of prog metal. Dream Theater is ok though.

[video=youtube;MUF-IlF1UW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUF-IlF1UW0[/video]


----------



## Larry (Feb 11, 2011)

8/10 NBA2K10. I knew I heard it somewhere....
[video=youtube;btQKGvVRnZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btQKGvVRnZ8[/video]
WARNING:If you are very sensitive to political ideas, then I suggest you don't listen to this song.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 11, 2011)

I dislike rap, sorry, 2/10.

The following video is a furry vid? 
[video=youtube;xSlg-JWQJa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSlg-JWQJa4[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 11, 2011)

6/10, not really what I like, but I like the band name, though the L should be capitalized

[yt]UQHaGhC7C2E[/yt]


----------



## STB (Feb 11, 2011)

Haha... very strange. I'm not too sure if I liked it. 4.5/10

[video=youtube;vPerAuoc0Qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPerAuoc0Qk[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2011)

4/10 Painful to my ear, but points for instrumental skill
[video=youtube;D_1OQk55G90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_1OQk55G90[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 11, 2011)

6/10 (the video was blocked, so I listened to it on another video)

[video=youtube;oQs48dvebck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQs48dvebck[/video]


----------



## Delta (Feb 11, 2011)

I went into ridiculous thrash metal movement frenzy it was fun 8/10

[yt]y1oSK-4e6Vo[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 11, 2011)

Grycho said:


> 6/10 (the video was blocked, so I listened to it on another video)


 
Hahaha, so that's where it's from.

7/10

Pretty entertaining, but it drags a bit in the middle. A rhythm guitar would have been great in the section between thirty seconds and two minutes, and the section between the two and three minute marks could have been tightened up a bit IMO.

"Edit" Shite outmaneuvered.

7.5/10

Hahaha, pretty amusing. I like the stoner vibe.

[yt]ja-ZzCNJiIs[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 11, 2011)

5/10
[yt]ev3VwmpBXyo[/yt]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm a nostalgic fan of the original. This metal cover is okay. 6.5/10

Now for a song full of experimentation!
[video=youtube;It_v7ukngI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It_v7ukngI0[/video]


----------



## Larry (Feb 12, 2011)

8/10 Love the beat and rhythm! <3
[video=youtube;3V1Lov1U9mU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V1Lov1U9mU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2011)

7/10, that was very pretty :3
In return, filth.
[yt]9893wHaKMbo[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 12, 2011)

7/10, not bad, but a bit repetitive

[yt]QoWW3eB4xbc[/yt]


----------



## Xavan (Feb 12, 2011)

7/10
Didn't someone on the complement thread just call me Jerry Reed?

[video=youtube;o7MhpFF1vv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7MhpFF1vv0[/video]


----------



## Nex (Feb 12, 2011)

8/10 RHCP sounds like the good bits of highschool to me.

[video=youtube;UiInBOVHpO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiInBOVHpO8&feature=relmfu[/video]

Dub FX? Street performer from down under who beat boxes, records the beat box sounds, then plays them back.

Another one for the 10/10


[video=youtube;860PGF9GXZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=860PGF9GXZY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Delta (Feb 12, 2011)

10/10 That was fucking amazing.

[yt]WTbVGPSBO6Y[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 12, 2011)

7/10, it was OK

[yt]ib9Jz9iydeQ[/yt]


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Feb 12, 2011)

8.5/10. 

<3 Spinal Tap.

[video=youtube;Hk9uevsHvAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk9uevsHvAE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 12, 2011)

7/10
I enjoyed that. 

Edit: The video I posted can't play on this site, so you'll have to click the link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzg6B64-akg


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 12, 2011)

3/5

[video=youtube;G29d6RDSK1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G29d6RDSK1c[/video]


----------



## Delta (Feb 12, 2011)

5/10 tolerable.

[yt]DXpBYf_aFy4[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 12, 2011)

9/10, King Crimson rules
[yt]frAEmhqdLFs[/yt]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't want to SPAM this thread, but that song was great. 10/10 Definitely deserving of it awesome.

[video=youtube;jItz-uNjoZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItz-uNjoZA[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 13, 2011)

FFFUUUUUUUUCK UMG/10 
Ok, looked on youtube 7.5/10 WTF? Pedo song is catchy.

Moonsorrow - Hvergelmir (2008 verision)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvBg5i2UwUQ


----------



## Delta (Feb 13, 2011)

10/10 actually I really liked that. Scandinavian band, correct?

[yt]brpE3jFKtSE[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Feb 13, 2011)

8/10 I quite liked it.

[yt]kEtSeiLhPRM[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Feb 13, 2011)

8/10 dig it.

[yt]J9dpeSzlMRM[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

7/10 it was weird but okay

i feel like some black metal today

[yt]eXqxb_fo6UA[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a fan of the vocals but I still give it a 7/10 

Im feeling a little, cynical hip-hop today 
[video=youtube;XSbZidsgMfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw&feature=player_embedded#at=40[/video]


----------



## Trance (Feb 13, 2011)

Black metal, huh?  Not my kind of music.  4/10

[yt]a8TPXFoXO5A[/yt]


----------



## Xavan (Feb 13, 2011)

6/10 not bad, just a tad bit too angsty.
[video=youtube;Gw4D_P9xQ68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw4D_P9xQ68[/video]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 13, 2011)

5/10

[video=youtube;9CgBhCmYo9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CgBhCmYo9s[/video]


----------



## Namba (Feb 13, 2011)

6/10
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbEm_pz3T20[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 13, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> 6/10
> [yt]YbEm_pz3T20[/yt]


take out the "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=" when using the [yt]
8.5/10

[yt]trGkPerU3-k[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 13, 2011)

10/10 That was awesome!

Forbidden - March Into Fire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUkPHC5_dwY&feature=related


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 13, 2011)

3/10

[video=youtube;gUyuEyVb6KU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUyuEyVb6KU[/video]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 13, 2011)

1/2

More classic Hip-hop
[video=youtube;cWSRyztwV_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWSRyztwV_E[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 13, 2011)

3/5 I can make weird ratings too!

Pestilence - Malleus Maleficarum / Antropomorphia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-oXjus1KWI


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 14, 2011)

6/10, sounded like a bad Motorhead
[yt]yWhpk-8QLFQ[/yt]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 14, 2011)

Meh  4/10


[video=youtube;XsX2lW4F_so]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsX2lW4F_so[/video]


----------



## Namba (Feb 14, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> 3/5 I can make weird ratings too!


 
wtf/10
[yt]0SJPCdafnLo&feature=relatedhttp://x3U6BCUQqG8[/yt]

Saw 'em live last night and got them to sign my phone. Sick show.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't like Christian bands. They open their mouths and nothing comes out. Generally. 2/10

Now for some Psychadelic/Prog/Classic Rock/Pop!

[video=youtube;Bt-7TJ_NAWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt-7TJ_NAWE[/video]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 14, 2011)

8.5/10 Pretty good
[video=youtube;9PDSW3TsVw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PDSW3TsVw0[/video]


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 15, 2011)

Too transy for my taste but still pretty dope 8/10

Immortal Technique ft. Big Zoo- Positive Balance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKg4isEZ0jE


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 15, 2011)

5/10

[video=youtube;7g-GGXNkIX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g-GGXNkIX0[/video]

Nothing's more beutiful than Serj Tankian shouting N(a)gger.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 15, 2011)

5/10, I like some System of a Down stuff, but that ain't one

[yt]SZ8QouXaPDU[/yt]


----------



## STB (Feb 15, 2011)

7.5/10 classic Rush.

[video=youtube;gydlkOEyqJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gydlkOEyqJE[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 16, 2011)

2/10 that hurt my ears.
[video=youtube;uMY4VqfTF68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMY4VqfTF68[/video]


----------



## Larry (Feb 16, 2011)

9.5/10 I couldn't stop wihpping my hair back and forth xD
[video=youtube;EjAoBKagWQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjAoBKagWQA[/video]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 16, 2011)

6.5/10 Intresting though.
[video=youtube;bHDoDp6xY48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHDoDp6xY48[/video]

This might get like a 1. :V


----------



## STB (Feb 16, 2011)

9.5/10


[video=youtube;1aOhxfimbS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aOhxfimbS0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 16, 2011)

2/10
Maybe I'm just not in the mood... but _what_?

[video=youtube;oYPXSJqZPhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYPXSJqZPhk[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 16, 2011)

i was expecting to hate that but it's actually really neat
10/10

[yt]_q5mlb3Bjzs[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 16, 2011)

9/10 thought it was going to be weird but found it very interesting. i also thought it was kind of trippy

[video=youtube;YtdWHFwmd2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtdWHFwmd2o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 17, 2011)

Not the best from Daft Punk but I actually liked Human After All more than most people. 7/10

[video=youtube;5CB6IfU0umo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CB6IfU0umo[/video]


----------



## STB (Feb 17, 2011)

8.5/10 :3

[video=youtube;VzCO4b9VLNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzCO4b9VLNc[/video]

Yeah, yeah, I know.. "IT HURT MY EARS BAWW"


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 17, 2011)

4/10, I like Hank Sr, LOVE Hank Jr, but don't like Hank III
[yt]I4s0nzsU1Wg[/yt]


----------



## STB (Feb 17, 2011)

Really? Well, you're still awesome for liking 2/3 of them.

But.. 10/10, awesome song. Good to see some good country on here.

[video=youtube;lHdXQAQHjd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHdXQAQHjd8[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 17, 2011)

6.5/10 Not bad, country that did not get on my nerves at all.

Aspid - Give Me (Play for a Ballet)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6u8W8zGWj8&feature=related


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 17, 2011)

3/10, I kinda liked the first minute but didn't care for the vocals or the rest of the song really...
[video=youtube;qudpLV_AAfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qudpLV_AAfM[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 17, 2011)

That is
the exact kind of electronica i cannot stand :V
3/10

[yt]jSjMuuxd20w[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 17, 2011)

6/10 :V

[video=youtube;XU-w4IAJePw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU-w4IAJePw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 17, 2011)

ffsdfdsss i like this a lot. 9/10.

[yt]P0ul5Sl02nw[/yt]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 17, 2011)

6/10

Ugh, rap...

[video=youtube;qxPv8oU5vUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxPv8oU5vUw[/video]


----------



## STB (Feb 17, 2011)

Ugh...something actually good? 8.5/10

[video=youtube;YZrsqcX1jvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZrsqcX1jvI[/video]


----------



## Larry (Feb 17, 2011)

7.5/5 lol
[video=youtube;vBYg3N-uvAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBYg3N-uvAc[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 17, 2011)

6/10
relaxing to listen to, kinda washed over me like the sound of the ocean, if you get my meaning.
[video=youtube;jVE7OPKoVtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVE7OPKoVtQ[/video]
plugging rise againt's new album, endgame. (its gonna be awesome!) unfortunately i wont have enough money to buy it, as pokemon comes before music


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 17, 2011)

UGH ROCK

-1/10

[video=youtube;ngDSSVOZObw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngDSSVOZObw[/video]


----------



## STB (Feb 17, 2011)

8/10 :v

[video=youtube;7fBxJJ5kddM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fBxJJ5kddM[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 17, 2011)

4/10
not my thing
[video=youtube;T4misLIGq04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4misLIGq04[/video]


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 17, 2011)

Dude daft punk needed to end with the 90's 6/10

People Under the Stairs- San Francisco Knights. Watch & enhance your quality of life 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFYR4XI9Itw


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 17, 2011)

8/10
pretty good
[video=youtube;YbpiytTvjw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbpiytTvjw8[/video]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry too furry oriented 

4/10

[video=youtube;W_yjHfAyh80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_yjHfAyh80&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Music starts at 0:59


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Feb 17, 2011)

3/10  Just not my type of music D=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O2aH4XLbto


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 17, 2011)

SindirisLeptailurus said:


> 3/10  Just not my type of music D=
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O2aH4XLbto


 
Music type/genre: Christian Rock


Your opinion is therefore invalid.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 17, 2011)

Uh, zero? :/

[video=youtube;-3a2qoyONVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3a2qoyONVA[/video]


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Feb 17, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Music type/genre: Christian Rock
> 
> 
> Your opinion is therefore invalid.



Whose opinion is, really?  Unless this forum is just for professional critics, but i'm pretty sure it's just a normal forum...


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 17, 2011)

7/10 Quite a refreshing song.
[video=youtube;3Rz0-PAeV-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Rz0-PAeV-Q[/video]


----------



## STB (Feb 17, 2011)

5.5/10 for the last song. It's ok, just not ttly my thing.

EDIT: fuck someone was faster then me.. 2/10 for you Zanzi. I just don't like that kinda sound :V

Now something we can all enjoy:

[video=youtube;rhbQTC2dr24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhbQTC2dr24[/video]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 18, 2011)

I almost always love your links, STB. 9/10

[video=youtube;ZHm_d1JvwV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHm_d1JvwV4[/video]


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 18, 2011)

6/10 - The instrumentation is good, I despise the vocals... also, it's way too fucking long.

[yt]YxscP0YvDVc[/yt]

Edit: This one should actually embed...


----------



## Zoloft-slug (Feb 18, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> 6/10 - The instrumentation is good, I despise the vocals... also, it's way too fucking long.
> 
> [yt]YxscP0YvDVc[/yt]
> 
> Edit: This one should actually embed...



Muse is one of my favorite bands!


----------



## Kayze (Feb 18, 2011)

Muse, not my cup of tea. They're not 'bad' but it's a certain mindset you must be in to connect with their music.

[yt]1bVYgYW6410[/yt]

This is awesome, however.


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 18, 2011)

Kaze?
10/10
soooo nice, washes over me, washes away negativity and angry thoughts. at least, for me it did
[video=youtube;CN_cEcWhXT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN_cEcWhXT4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 18, 2011)

3/10

[video=youtube;bJhAOsTsLXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJhAOsTsLXI[/video]


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

SOAD are pretty powerful. 7/10

Now for a 90's classic!

[video=youtube;Zzyfcys1aLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzyfcys1aLM[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 18, 2011)

It was okay. 6/10

I think this is pretty appropiate, as it was just released today:

[video=youtube;zIupuBQ8W_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIupuBQ8W_c[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 18, 2011)

7/10 It's not exactly the kind of music I like, but it's nice and relaxing nonetheless.

[yt]3dKRKDn9ZJk[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 19, 2011)

8/10
That was actually pretty nice.

[video=youtube;APmxA7ZMX8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APmxA7ZMX8I&feature=related[/video]

Not sure if I posted this song already... but whatever.


----------



## Love! (Feb 19, 2011)

not even doom music would make that song good

actually it's pretty okay i guess
8/10

[yt]qxt_R3zhlkw[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Feb 19, 2011)

KOL! <3 10/10
[video=youtube;2otbs3BxPQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2otbs3BxPQs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Nex (Feb 19, 2011)

7/10 Like, but not love her voice and the music sounds a bit generic to me. Good, empowering vibe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfPWmmBlLBA&feature=related
Time for some hip hop. (Keep in mind that live hip-hop shows are a bit corny.)

[video=youtube;kfPWmmBlLBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfPWmmBlLBA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 19, 2011)

the saxaphone with the echo/delay was cool but the beatboxing kind of killed it for me, rapping wasn't that great either, 4/10

how about some space sludge guys? :]

[yt]YkzDCNivHh4[/yt]


----------



## Nex (Feb 19, 2011)

5/10 Liked the build up, it became almost too much to listen to.
I can respect the singer's ability to hold a note and put his vocal cords through hell, but it's kinda grating after a while.
The guitar is damned good, but repetitive as hell, and the drums Sound like ADHD would to me, but in a good way. The lyrics are a bit hard to understand, but I don't listen to too much that sounds like it, so they just may be having a hard time picking up his speech patterns. (Edit: "They" as in my ears. Maybe I shouldn't smoke so much. >.>)


[video=youtube;u0dlH7wSL1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0dlH7wSL1c&feature=relmfu[/video]

A little lyrical thumbing of the nose for ya.


----------



## Altamont (Feb 19, 2011)

9/10

That was, in a word, sicknasty. The good kind.

[yt]Qi7KDOAj4Xo[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2011)

7/10 aha forgot about this song

might as well repost a song from another thread since I'm out of idea's

[video=youtube;NSHIvUZG6e4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSHIvUZG6e4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 19, 2011)

6/10
Nice, simple song. I like it.

[video=youtube;j1QnIUh1UEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1QnIUh1UEg&feature=related[/video]

Here's a nice short song for ya.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 20, 2011)

6/10, another song by them I don't care too much for

http://vimeo.com/6595788


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 20, 2011)

6/10 Good

[video=youtube;8CyMuBi-kH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CyMuBi-kH8[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 20, 2011)

0/10  just not my kind of music.
[video=youtube;E-meNCO0kJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-meNCO0kJc[/video]
perfectly represents the best of LP's new direction


----------



## Dizro (Feb 20, 2011)

2/10 Never liked Linkin Park and probably never will

[video=youtube;BJk6gZuPKRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJk6gZuPKRE&feature=artist[/video]


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 20, 2011)

1/10 bleh. my brother listens to this, i hear waay too much of it. KILL IT! KILL IT WITH FIRE!
[video=youtube;s_Gyh1r-ut0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Gyh1r-ut0[/video]

EDIT: NOO! friggen copyright


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 20, 2011)

7/10 I have no idea what I just watched but the music was damn good.
[video=youtube;Pe-Eosmk6oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe-Eosmk6oE[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 21, 2011)

9/10
love it!
[video=youtube;8-vZlrBYLSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-vZlrBYLSU[/video]


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 21, 2011)

It's a good song, has a nice rhythm. (nice on road trips). 
10/10
Trocadero-Colors
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Jy-E0_st8


----------



## NinjaWulf (Feb 21, 2011)

8/10 Sort of a Gorillaz vibe... maybe a little too close

Nobody Said it Was Easy- Evil Activities 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FS2nBCR9o8

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1P-NPR_g7A&feature=fvwrel better version


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 21, 2011)

7/10
twas nice
[video=youtube;zSAJ0l4OBHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSAJ0l4OBHM[/video]
first heard this song was in an episode of Friends


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 21, 2011)

8.5/10 That was very good, we don't have enough story-telling songs.
[yt]_zfOKIREJX8[/yt]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 21, 2011)

8.5/10
That was pretty damn awesome! Is  that from a videogame or something?

[video=youtube;AIY5VF_IZIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIY5VF_IZIg[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

^ It's from a webcomic, actually. http://www.mspaintadventures.com/ I think.
Yours gets a 9/10. It's kind of awesome but it sounds like they'd play it on the GTAIII trance station, and I only like trance when playing GTAIII.

[yt]qOcRsW78WnU[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 21, 2011)

8/10 - It's so deliciously garage punk, but the vocals could use some work. Maybe it's just the way it's edited, but he has a weak voice compared to other Garage frontmen like Julian Casablancas.

[video=youtube;8a7sCkGFD6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a7sCkGFD6A[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

0/10
I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate HATE Alice in Chains!!! :evil:

[yt]AvTH7J2shuI[/yt]


----------



## Psytrin (Feb 21, 2011)

9/10

Very awesome Miku song

The Grimorie of Alice [Unnatural Law][Piano]
[video=youtube;qZMp9Y1VhXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZMp9Y1VhXU[/video]


----------



## Faze (Feb 21, 2011)

Psytrin said:


> 9/10
> 
> Very awesome Miku song
> 
> The Grimorie of Alice [Unnatural Law][Piano]


 
7/10

Love that game and its soundtrack. Not a fan of this particular remix, but it's still Touhou, so it's up there on my charts.

[video=youtube;1y60MYIOkqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y60MYIOkqs[/video]

Youtube butchers this song's quality >:
Not for the faint of ear-hearts D:


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

What am I listening to? 0/10

This is gonna be very hit or miss. I don't know why I like it.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3512894/


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 21, 2011)

7.5/10 It had a nice beat.
[video=youtube;4TBzBdu1pNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TBzBdu1pNk[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

10/10
I love that song!!!
More Touhou stuff...I don't even like those games...
[yt]owFulRTR1Sc[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2011)

tch, typical video game music. 4/10 :V

30 seconds of a ride to the top of the roller coaster, then...
[yt]ngfjm9ODxZk[/yt]


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 21, 2011)

7/10 meh.
The Black Mages- The Skies Above.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJypM3gww4k


----------



## Faze (Feb 21, 2011)

9/10
Ohhh, the Black Mages...
I absolutely adore them.

More Clark, the sound wasn't viciously mutilated by Youtube this time though 

Clark - Night Knuckles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFLeFbVpKDQ


----------



## Delta (Feb 21, 2011)

That was fun 8/10

[yt]PiOE1uSHUr4[/yt]


----------



## Psytrin (Feb 22, 2011)

7.5/10
Catchy, but it's hard for me to listen to it because of the singer. :/

Disgaea 2 - Is it admiration for Laharl?
[video=youtube;iF0R6WbaW3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF0R6WbaW3E[/video]


----------



## MrWolfeh (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice chiptune, gotta love disgaea xD 7/10 

[video=youtube;AjnmIzSDFnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjnmIzSDFnc&feature=player_profilepage#t=0s[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

0/10
That's just horrible. I couldn't get past the first 30 seconds without wanting to kill myself to get away from it.

This song makes me want to get up and dance. It strikes me as somewhere between Madonna and Christina Aguilera back when they were both still good.
[yt]Z4a8QtvOkBQ[/yt]


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 22, 2011)

3/10: I am not a Gaga fan, she has a good voice and all, but I don't like this song.
U2-Sunday Bloody Sunday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQZLPV6xcHI


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 22, 2011)

8/10, good song, I kind of like U2

[yt]t0rG2ME4sAc[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Feb 22, 2011)

7.7/10 Calming, good, but not my style. :/
[video=youtube;bNSr7644amE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNSr7644amE[/video]


----------



## Psytrin (Feb 22, 2011)

5/10

Cute, but it lost points because dubs. :<

Coheed and Cambria -The Running Free
[video=youtube;XpuDUTPJZL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpuDUTPJZL0[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Feb 22, 2011)

1/10

Oh god that voice. It hurts.

[video=youtube;DXb4sDqs56I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXb4sDqs56I[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 22, 2011)

6/10, I like Nirvana, but don't care for that song

[yt]3W7-ngmO_p8[/yt]


----------



## Kilter (Feb 22, 2011)

4/10 - I'm military, not really a fan of this outlook tbh.

Portishead - Sour Time
[video=youtube;V-TqR7ZzaZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-TqR7ZzaZQ[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 22, 2011)

8/10, cool song!!
[yt]PlXtDUCPHLs[/yt]


----------



## Kilter (Feb 22, 2011)

8/10 - The beginning of the song embodies why I dislike most country songs, but this made me laugh

T.O.P - Turn It Up
[video=youtube;AdPnMoxKOWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdPnMoxKOWY[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 22, 2011)

5/10, thought only that high because he's wearing a suit
[yt]I4s0nzsU1Wg[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Feb 23, 2011)

4/10 I wish country was dead. And that's coming from the guy who lives in Nashville. :/
[video=youtube;4zizXgGSe7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zizXgGSe7s[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Zerig said:


> Oh god that voice. It hurts.


like gin, claudio sanchez's voice is very much an acquired taste

[ahhhhh i need to go to the liquor store why don't i have any moneyyyyyyyyyyyy]



larry669 said:


> 4/10 I wish country was dead. And that's coming from the guy who lives in Nashville. :/


i'd say that gives you plenty of reason to wish that...
0/10 for your song
it just reminds me of when i was a kid and used to cover and uncover my ears really fast
while playing _dark side of the moon_ backwards

...i was a weird kid 0_0

[yt]Y8YfJTOGg2M[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 23, 2011)

4/10, soooo generic

[yt]VST2KKIYn50[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

0/10
fuck country
ns

[yt]CJJe_cVvJSM[/yt]


----------



## Psytrin (Feb 23, 2011)

4/10
Balls quality, but it sounds catchy. Like, really balls quality.

[video=youtube;9Y8STIK64JM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y8STIK64JM[/video]


----------



## Delta (Feb 23, 2011)

5/10 and thats just a guess. I cant do anime music anymore, sorry.

[yt]9PWTU2ixYUU[/yt]


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 23, 2011)

9/10 Such a nice, peaceful tune.
[video=youtube;dTa2Bzlbjv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTa2Bzlbjv0[/video]


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 23, 2011)

9/10, the rhythm is pretty good, the guitar is a awesome add on, His singing is magnificent.

Ok go- It too shall pass


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 23, 2011)

10/10 Ok Go is an amazing band, and their music videos are awesome.

And to continue the Ok Go music:
[video=youtube;dTAAsCNK7RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTAAsCNK7RA[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 24, 2011)

8/10, I've always liked that

[yt]5kL4jImXdVU[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2011)

Ugh, i was really excited until the eagle came in. 3/10.

[yt]2ZKh4UUvSrA[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Feb 24, 2011)

9/10 I'm a HUGE 3OH!3 fan. X3
This is so much better than Rihanna....
[video=youtube;vGVGove7IsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGVGove7IsI[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Feb 24, 2011)

8/10

Very, very nice.

[yt]kEGailT_BHs[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 24, 2011)

7/10, sounds neat
[yt]B9L8jLPE84g[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 25, 2011)

7/10
I enjoyed that.

[video=youtube;wnmdRiBH1UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnmdRiBH1UA[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 25, 2011)

5/10. not bad, but kinda irritating after a while.

[yt]xGmScxmUTNE&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 25, 2011)

6/10
That was better than I expected it to be.

[video=youtube;HO0zxL0jiVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO0zxL0jiVo[/video]


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't really like that genre of music, but not bad! 7/10.
[video=youtube;hkkL_aDrIyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkkL_aDrIyU[/video]
Booyah.


----------



## STB (Feb 25, 2011)

4.5/10. Never really cared for AC/DC.

[video=youtube;qcVCIfmpyZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcVCIfmpyZI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 25, 2011)

4/10
It was alright... but not my cup of tea.

[video=youtube;Gt7-UFcdhSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt7-UFcdhSw[/video]


----------



## STB (Feb 26, 2011)

3/10. I DO like Powerman, but just not that cover \:

(dedicated to someone, hurrrr)

[video=youtube;W4b4hB5Ijzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4b4hB5Ijzw[/video]


----------



## Branch (Feb 26, 2011)

0/10 apologies,

[video=youtube;5FA5gIS3a08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FA5gIS3a08&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

9/10
very interesting
would definitely listen again

[yt]FCf23ZTFaDM[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2011)

9/10. elton john <3

[yt]IhfrUm9P1wk[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

0/10. nicki minaj </3

[yt]y3lndvRhS_M[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Feb 26, 2011)

I guess I just dont like German rock/pop/whatever-that-was 4/10

[yt]bQwkbRVqqxU[/yt]
Sad song is tear inducing.


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

Industrial, actually.

7/10
I really don't feel like being sad right now, but it's pretty.

[yt]GbE88Ia_miU[/yt]


----------



## Tolgron (Feb 26, 2011)

8/10

I don't usually go for that kind of music, but that I liked. Lost some points largely because my lack of skill in German made it impossible for me to follow the lyrics properly.

Now for a song about a _selkie_.

[yt]1R1oBPJmDbI[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 28, 2011)

7/10 Her voice is great, and reminds me of some other song I have stuck in my head now. I just wish I could figure out what the heck it is. 

ÐšÐ£Ð’ÐÐ›Ð”Ð - ÐÐ»ÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¸Ð´
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3rrknj_YPI


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

2/10 oh... my.... god... D:

now for something completely different. it starts at 1:00

[video=youtube;RUemXXMar94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUemXXMar94[/video]

edit: sorry, linked the wrong one lol


----------



## STB (Feb 28, 2011)

7/10 I kinda liked it.. 

[video=youtube;fK4yJfDCc9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK4yJfDCc9k[/video]


----------



## Delta (Feb 28, 2011)

10/10 Loved it.

[yt]Is3aNXeYP2k[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 28, 2011)

4.5/10 Kinda rode the line between tolerable and annoying. Ninja'd 
5.5/10 Kinda slow and boring, but not bad.

The Police - Message in a Bottle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLFF2P8fInI


----------



## Larry (Feb 28, 2011)

9/10 Sting is my man~ xD
WARNING: If you're eyes are sensitive, or you have a history of epilepsy, then don't watch this video.
[video=youtube;HAfFfqiYLp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAfFfqiYLp0[/video]


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

GTFO/10

[yt]Yu17HNXfsTM[/yt]
I drew Love in an outfit like the ones in the video for this and now I can't stop listening. D-:


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 28, 2011)

2/10
i dont really take it seriously as a song, its just funny to me. but what do i know
[video=youtube;kh_YCSW5lPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh_YCSW5lPc[/video]
i love this song so much. im still trying to work out the meaning of the music video, i think it might be some sort of metaphor for an atomic blast or something.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Winds said:


> I guess I just dont like German rock/pop/whatever-that-was 4/10
> 
> [yt]bQwkbRVqqxU[/yt]
> Sad song is tear inducing.


 
you're a little bit cooler for liking the antlers :> (sylvia is their best song <3)

edit: ninja'd so: 6/10 I'm definitely not a fan of linkin park, but some of their music is pretty ok by me.

[video=youtube;G54D-Y4m_WQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54D-Y4m_WQ[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 28, 2011)

7/10 Kinda liked it.

Dismember - Dismembered
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7FqMmHyyuo


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

The first 45 seconds were 9/10
the rest was 4/10

[yt]G6wUPCqwWI8[/yt]


----------



## Corinne (Feb 28, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> 7/10 Kinda liked it.
> 
> Dismember - Dismembered
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7FqMmHyyuo



I like the intro a lot, but throughout it, I felt that the lead guitar should be louder.
Nice song though.  Sounds like it's a pretty kickass band.  When it really kicked in I was like... oh fuck yeah.
8/10.

EDIT: ninja'd.

Skift ~ I LOVE that song. And the music video is just awesome.
9/10.

[video=youtube;AI1NgFYJCN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI1NgFYJCN4[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 28, 2011)

8/10
rather liked it, had a charm about it.
[video=youtube;ThPQepODHOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThPQepODHOA[/video]
one of my favourite metal songs


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

eh, 7/10

[yt]ruc1jTK2H_s[/yt]


----------



## The Angel Fox (Feb 28, 2011)

7/10
She has a nice voice 

[video=youtube;4Ju7sWCrtrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ju7sWCrtrc[/video]

<3 my hardcore.


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

get that shit outta here/10

[yt]qXHjKbGMeno[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

9/10 aww man, that is rad, mellow too.

This has moaning noises, warning etc
[yt]Z0X8W6E5xeU[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

9/10

fiona apple is awesome
you should check out more of her stuff sometime


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2011)

My dick bleeds tears of badassedness.

[video=youtube;dL381E4mhHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL381E4mhHY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Larry (Mar 1, 2011)

8/10 but not really a fan of metal.

lol it's funny in reverse!
[video=youtube;Qy6F6Ngn74Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy6F6Ngn74Q[/video]


----------



## Love! (Mar 1, 2011)

0/10
i will never understand why people insist on ruining good music

[yt]MKxosfl1E2g[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 1, 2011)

throw that shit in the bag/10

[video=youtube;fk68dCUQjzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk68dCUQjzE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 1, 2011)

Love! said:


> ruining good music


 
*WAT?*


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Grycho said:


> *WAT?*


 Please don't tell me you're one of those "it's mainstream so it sucks" types.


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;D6zGLm9wr24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6zGLm9wr24[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> Please don't tell me you're one of those "it's mainstream so it sucks" types.


 
No. I'm one of those "if I hate the artist/band... then I hate the artist/band" kinda people.

As unexpected as this sounds, I'm not a close-minded, nonconformist drone that hates things before he listens to them.

(nonconformist drone. lolirony.)


----------



## Branch (Mar 1, 2011)

8/10 i like

[video=youtube;DFM140rju4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFM140rju4k[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Grycho said:


> No. I'm one of those "if I hate the artist/band... then I hate the artist/band" kinda people.
> 
> As unexpected as this sounds, I'm not a close-minded, nonconformist drone that hates things before he listens to them.
> 
> (nonconformist drone. lolirony.)



I was just asking, dude


Branch: ehhh 7/10

[yt]FznlyA_iqrs[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Mar 1, 2011)

I hunt, so 4/10, but I do like a song with ukelele, so 5/10 instead
[yt]NW08Rc802MQ[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

HotRodLincoln said:


> I hunt


 
so? i do too. it's just a song, man.
2/10 because i own a suit

[yt]ruc1jTK2H_s[/yt]


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Mar 1, 2011)

5/10 I don't have any strong feelings

[video=youtube;3xLSkpF_E8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xLSkpF_E8c[/video]


----------



## STB (Mar 1, 2011)

4/10, I don't think I liked it very much.

[video=youtube;9vvuLAl99ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vvuLAl99ec[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

B.O.B YESSSS
8/10

[yt]YAnyYTjjhJ0[/yt]


----------



## STB (Mar 2, 2011)

8.5/10 not a huge fan of them, but I've always liked that song.

[video=youtube;edIcg0SlheY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edIcg0SlheY[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Mar 2, 2011)

0/10 I'm gonna go out on a (wrongfully judgmental) limb here and say_ viewers like you _are the kind of people that, every 5 years, set the legalization movement back by 6 years.

Some of his really early stuff:
[video=youtube;CtRbEgoTqQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtRbEgoTqQs[/video]


----------



## Cain (Mar 2, 2011)

1/10. I prefer his newer ones tbh.
[video=youtube;uY3LAFJbKyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY3LAFJbKyY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

I want to give that song less than 9, but I caaaannnn't. I was raised on that ;~;
9.5/10

[yt]bH_4ZPQ6-Ow[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Mar 2, 2011)

10/10
i love how dark and bouncy it is
the vocals fit perfectly
that's just amazing

oh god
suddenly...
weeaboo...levels...rising...!!
gyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghh make it stooooooooopppppppppppp
[yt]sR3HP03xWH0[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 2, 2011)

8/10
oh my god that is more infectious than the spider bite on my foot.
[video=youtube;Nn8sy5fGOaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn8sy5fGOaA[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Mar 2, 2011)

3/10 

Eh...

Also the intro reminded me of this:
[video=youtube;YHwIeFUF73o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHwIeFUF73o[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 2, 2011)

9/10 i've never really listened to adraen but that is purty good

[video=youtube;OWcwTdhnDxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWcwTdhnDxc[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Mar 2, 2011)

5/10
Hadstyle is pretty boring. I like gabber better.
[video=youtube;5TqmmHZSJo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TqmmHZSJo8[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

I've always liked that one, 8/10

[yt]vMRs0jQQAE8[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Mar 2, 2011)

8/10 I really love Imogen Heap. Her voice is beautiful! X3
[video=youtube;fki04dpFD-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fki04dpFD-0[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 2, 2011)

5.5/10 Ok.

Cromagnon - Caledonia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPiO_G-DEHs


----------



## STB (Mar 2, 2011)

Slyck said:


> 0/10 I'm gonna go out on a (wrongfully judgmental) limb here and say_ viewers like you _are the kind of people that, every 5 years, set the legalization movement back by 6 years.


 
It's just a song I like. So chill.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7_x_JYX0qk (It's more like two songs in one, second song starts about halfway through the video)



Sponge Cat said:


> 5.5/10 Ok.
> 
> Cromagnon - Caledonia
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPiO_G-DEHs


 
3.5/5


----------



## Altamont (Mar 2, 2011)

8/10

If it's FF, it's awesome. Nuff said.

[yt]ldTYRg8Yr28[/yt]


----------



## STB (Mar 2, 2011)

5/10. It was ok, pretty chill, just not my style.

[video=youtube;DG3Oln7sgjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG3Oln7sgjU[/video]


----------



## Branch (Mar 3, 2011)

6/10 i'm sure it would be an excellent cover. voice is feh.

[video=youtube;3xlwhku6Ss8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xlwhku6Ss8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 3, 2011)

7/10, quite enjoyable.

[video=youtube;faKFcfytlxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faKFcfytlxU[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 3, 2011)

6/10. appreciate it, and it's pretty but it's just not my thing.

[yt]xGmScxmUTNE[/yt]


----------



## Cain (Mar 3, 2011)

Ugh. 0/10. Sorry. The only rappers i <3 are Eminem & Fort Minor.
[video=youtube;jJVr0vJK2rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJVr0vJK2rs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## STB (Mar 3, 2011)

7.5/10 classic.

[video=youtube;A1TOS1o1hWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1TOS1o1hWY[/video]


----------



## Love! (Mar 3, 2011)

10/10
gotta love resonator guitars

[yt]QWJgjqFzPfI[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Mar 3, 2011)

6/10 Good, but meh.
[video=youtube;Q98y4XfFARc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q98y4XfFARc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 3, 2011)

1/10
No offense... but I always hated her.

[video=youtube;nuLsxo20Rmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuLsxo20Rmo[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Mar 3, 2011)

9/10, my favorite Rob Zombie tune
[yt]-Rd3AsyezZQ[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Mar 3, 2011)

6/10

haha.

[yt]KpH3d6BUNqY[/yt]


----------



## STB (Mar 3, 2011)

7/10 not bad at all.

And now for something real neat:

[video=youtube;KWQJKKPHBtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWQJKKPHBtY[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 4, 2011)

3/10
okay...? that wasn't really a song
[video=youtube;90ggAiFik3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90ggAiFik3o[/video]


----------



## Cain (Mar 4, 2011)

I never really liked techno... 0/10.
[video=youtube;znASpnoOfvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znASpnoOfvc[/video]


----------



## Psytrin (Mar 4, 2011)

4/10 I like the beat and instruments, but I can't understand the singer even if I wanted to.

[video=youtube;wogqBEohe7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wogqBEohe7E[/video]


----------



## STB (Mar 4, 2011)

2/10, didn't really like it. I just don't really like stuff in diff. language.

[video=youtube;zG2ccH8jlCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG2ccH8jlCA[/video]




greg-the-fox said:


> 3/10
> okay...? that wasn't really a song


 
Wrong. It is a song. If Your Mother Only Knew by Rahzel.


----------



## Shu (Mar 5, 2011)

7/10

Just saw these guys live.

[yt]uIqLz6LqMsU[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Mar 5, 2011)

2/10 uh... yea... but it's pretty funny :0

[video=youtube;nBcbDS5AGnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBcbDS5AGnk[/video]


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Mar 5, 2011)

It's not my genre but I would give it about a 6/10

[video=youtube;z1nmFvBWkVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1nmFvBWkVE[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 5, 2011)

1/10 - The worst kind of electro in my opinion. Pussy electro.

[video=youtube;hwOULGSpUYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwOULGSpUYs[/video]


----------



## Namba (Mar 5, 2011)

7/10 Pretty good.
[yt]eKmBQtfxKIM[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Mar 5, 2011)

9.5/10 'cause I have a little metal inside me 
0/10 'cause you damaged my ears with my new Koss KEB40 earbuds :'(
[video=youtube;_0BPnJUx_Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0BPnJUx_Yw[/video]


----------



## Ames (Mar 5, 2011)

5/10 The vocals... they hurt...

[yt]7B-mBqG1HCA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 6, 2011)

3/10
I was alright in my opinion... but not my type.

[video=youtube;dL381E4mhHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL381E4mhHY[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Mar 6, 2011)

6/10, didn't really do much for me
[yt]lMx__6Zc3S0[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Mar 6, 2011)

5/10 Sorry, not the biggest country fan.


larry669 said:


> 9.5/10 'cause I have a little metal inside me
> 0/10 'cause you damaged my ears with my new Koss KEB40 earbuds :'(


lol

[yt]blXhSF72nxs[/yt]


----------



## STB (Mar 6, 2011)

5/10. At first I was like "I don't like it at all", but it's not -that- bad.

[video=youtube;--rWZTfWRkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--rWZTfWRkE[/video]


----------



## Namba (Mar 7, 2011)

8.5/10 I actually liked that one.
[yt]kY7jSesdxl0[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 7, 2011)

7/10 Kinda neat. 

Mr. Big - Addicted to that Rush
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck3MuHqYRLM


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

eh, 6/10
I'm not really into whatever that was

[yt]05UZrTV04Tk[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> eh, 6/10
> I'm not really into whatever that was
> 
> [yt]05UZrTV04Tk[/yt]


7/10.
[yt]KX417NKhRtc[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Mar 7, 2011)

6/10 never was a fan of 80's music, but you tend to pick out the better among the group

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOEycMkbUxo


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 7, 2011)

6.5/10 Not bad.

Anthrax - Got the Time?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdD2Spp26vs


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 7, 2011)

4/10 meh
[video=youtube;ayNdZy3g5yQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayNdZy3g5yQ[/video]


----------



## STB (Mar 7, 2011)

1/10. I really want to like stuff like this because some of it sounds so neat, but I just can't.

[video=youtube;vpvPsI8S31o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpvPsI8S31o[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 7, 2011)

7/10 Not the best I've heard from him. Ninja'd, rating will be up soon.

Furries in a Blender - Not Candy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwfDXpcXpPY


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Mar 8, 2011)

8/10, reminds me of the video games I played growing up, i love it

[yt]Qja2ptq_p7I[/yt]


----------



## Coyotez (Mar 8, 2011)

6/10
Not my kind of song, but it was decent anyways.

[video=youtube;vX07j9SDFcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 8, 2011)

4/10 didnt evem have to listen to it. i dislike that song and that part of the movie.
[video=youtube;XwJOpMeqnPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwJOpMeqnPY[/video]


----------



## Dizro (Mar 8, 2011)

7/10 Good. But not great
[video=youtube;OlNTy1vfHHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlNTy1vfHHc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2011)

I actually really like that. 10/10 (the first song I've rated that in this thread, holy crap.)
[yt]qxB42cjHTGg[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 8, 2011)

PADDLE FASTER! I HEAR BANJOES PLAYING!
8/10 was pretty catchy
[video=youtube;CN_cLx-nLn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN_cLx-nLn0[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 8, 2011)

8.5/10 Sounded like something out of a metroid game. Or at least G-darius.
[video=youtube;29jsNR6quCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29jsNR6quCs[/video]


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2011)

6.5/10 my taste in music is contradicting since I can enjoy this stuff as well... but oh well

edit: 2/10 nevermind... ninja'd and whatnot :X

I shuffle my music. somehow I always end up with go do lol

[video=youtube;XFQSq4o8jwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFQSq4o8jwo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 8, 2011)

8/10
really liked it
[video=youtube;Vj10QCjQRnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj10QCjQRnk&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 8, 2011)

4/10 Not really my type of music, but I'd listen to it if my friends put it on the iPod or something.  It's the kinda tune that would be fucking awesome when stoned XD

[video=youtube;cqHJWsgGx4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqHJWsgGx4g[/video]

Yes, I'm fucking addicted to this song right now XD


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2011)

falling asleep, sorry x3 
5/10

[yt]ioATsovJ85c[/yt]
(ignore the fact it's an AMV, some semi-NSFW bits in it)


----------



## STB (Mar 8, 2011)

2/10, I just didn't like it.

[video=youtube;51DJxFTFmyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51DJxFTFmyg[/video]


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 8, 2011)

7/10 I quite liked it, and listened to it more than once.

[video=youtube;NDdivQ8n5Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDdivQ8n5Ug[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

eh, 6/10
[yt]KxsvlPwKN20[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Mar 9, 2011)

6/10 wasnt too bad
[video=youtube;nGaLVJ9U52I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGaLVJ9U52I[/video]
i wish i could get the lion king on DVD without having to spend Â£40 for the 2 disc edition.


----------



## Larry (Mar 9, 2011)

5/10 i liked it.... till I turn 11.
[video=youtube;biEJoXY4ZG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biEJoXY4ZG0[/video]
I was gonna post the Britney Spears one, until I found this.


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 9, 2011)

8.75/10 Really beautiful sounding. Loved it.
[video=youtube;0O0bWHC85kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O0bWHC85kc[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 9, 2011)

9/10
[video=youtube;kE9zpOyNDoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE9zpOyNDoA[/video]


----------



## FT522 (Mar 9, 2011)

9/10
[video=youtube;Auf5ELwKbv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Auf5ELwKbv8[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

the first minute was 9/10, after that 7/10

[yt]mGEQT48Ghzs[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 9, 2011)

10/10
[video=youtube;AqCk57Slf3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqCk57Slf3s[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Fuck yes, War Pigs. 10/10
(you should totally look up the cover by CAKE)

[yt]sO5APfKnR50[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Mar 10, 2011)

4/10 errrr
[video=youtube;ZSS5dEeMX64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSS5dEeMX64[/video]
another great disney movie


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 10, 2011)

9.5/10 I love Mulan 
[video=youtube;2AfargoRS6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AfargoRS6o[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> 9.5/10 I love Mulan
> [video]


 2/10
[yt]6okxuiiHx2w[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2011)

8/10
link because vevo >:c


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

Skift said:


> 8/10
> link because vevo >:c


 
I've been posting vevo videos
I like that song. I'll give it 6/10
[yt]oA86E6fRVzE[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Mar 10, 2011)

3/10
Don't know what to think of that

[yt]Mc5oqjFsT5g[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2011)

Not bad at all, very relaxing. 8/10

[yt]yWxYUyIcMr8[/yt]


----------



## Branch (Mar 10, 2011)

4/10 beat and melody a yes. voices a no.

[video=youtube;Zbr2djsnklI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbr2djsnklI&feature=related[/video]
-the best version


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

Branch said:


> 4/10 beat and melody a yes. voices a no.
> 
> [video=youtube;Zbr2djsnklI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbr2djsnklI&feature=related[/video]
> -the best version


 3/10
Srs what.
what.
[yt]eYjli42Rxwk[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2011)

wow. 10/10 :V that was an AMAZING song.
[yt]1qE0YEkONZA[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

7/10 no comment

[yt]7PvI9g8kj3A[/yt]


----------



## NA3LKER (Mar 11, 2011)

6/10
twas okay, i think[video=youtube;uZMfmAJmfeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZMfmAJmfeE[/video]
love this song, i think the best off of the fever album


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

ehhhh 7/10, kind of generic sounding

[yt]TSwaVvF7rdU[/yt]


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 11, 2011)

9/10 I fucking love Flogging Molly (Whats Left Of The Flag is my Fav, and Drunken Lullabies is my second fav)

[video=youtube;4k5bqzx3HRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k5bqzx3HRQ[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

I fucking love that song. 10/10

[yt]GP8TAvQetyo[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 11, 2011)

5/10
The song got better the more I listened to it.

[video=youtube;bmJIXTAxUsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmJIXTAxUsE[/video]


----------



## Coyotez (Mar 12, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> 4/10 didnt evem have to listen to it. i dislike that song and that part of the movie.


 Wow you are a horrible person.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2011)

We aren't allowed to give 0's so
1/10
[yt]pNcqc_KH2lQ[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

I am dancing in my seat, damn you Clayton 9.5/10 (needs to be a liiittle faster in the verses, imo)

[yt]xSrgJK1CCnA[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> I am dancing in my seat, damn you Clayton 9.5/10 (needs to be a liiittle faster in the verses, imo)


 
I looooooovvveeee We Are Scientists
7/10
[yt]CAV0XrbEwNc[/yt]


----------



## FallenGlory (Mar 12, 2011)

9001/10 i love you and this song, ima congradulate you for achieving a over9k rating with a big FUCK YOU!

EDIT: fixd!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIMEloYNQdc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Rouz (Mar 12, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> 9001/10 i love you and this song, ima congradulate you for achieving a over9k rating with a big FUCK YOU!



Link died =C

[video=youtube;CD2LRROpph0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CD2LRROpph0[/video]


----------



## FallenGlory (Mar 12, 2011)

4/10 pretty good, just not something i'd listen to. gave it a few extra points cause the goddamn chorus is stuck in my head now. RAWR!!!!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k1b28vJmxnZCN6NumB#from=embed

I'm sorry, i had to.


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 12, 2011)

4/10 I'm not a big fan of anime songs. :/
[video=youtube;VwmLl4KBA9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwmLl4KBA9o[/video]


----------



## Rouz (Mar 13, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> 4/10 pretty good, just not something i'd listen to. gave it a few extra points cause the goddamn chorus is stuck in my head now. RAWR!!!!
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k1b28vJmxnZCN6NumB#from=embed
> 
> I'm sorry, i had to.


 
My god really that song was totally hell in a video.

7/10 to "The Missingno Tracks"

EPIC


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> 4/10 I'm not a big fan of anime songs. :/
> [video]


 
I'm not really one to like instrumental songs [unless it's Ratatat] but that song was neat so I'll give it a 5/10
[yt]ObXlNlMxLnY[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 13, 2011)

Indie rock isn't my thing, but that song was actually pretty fun and catchy, so I'll be nice and give it a 7/10.

[yt]fmWtxXiZsdE[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Mar 13, 2011)

8/10

That was pretty darn good.

[yt]MFJmmgqYqRM[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 13, 2011)

5/10. False.

[yt]lMHcEtK7G6c[/yt]


----------



## Dizro (Mar 13, 2011)

1/10 as they say in Germany Nein nein nein... Nei.
[video=youtube;QELD5jo1xYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QELD5jo1xYA[/video]


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 13, 2011)

This song reminds me of my daily here in NYC. I would give it a 9/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIOQfdn9L9c


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 13, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> This song reminds me of my daily here in NYC. I would give it a 9/10
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIOQfdn9L9c



5/10.

[yt]YPeIwT77v5A[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> 5/10.
> 
> [video]


 1/10
[yt]t7Q2b2uTlHY[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Mar 14, 2011)

5.5/10
Meh. :/
[video=youtube;d3SEJSK_jqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3SEJSK_jqg[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 14, 2011)

2/10
[yt]4l1n69jTArI[/yt]


----------



## Disparity by Design (Mar 14, 2011)

7/10. I lol'd haha.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV3hJgEwsVg


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 14, 2011)

6.5/10 Not their most interesting song...

Exodus - Fabulous Disaster
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChdqwW9gras


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> 6.5/10 Not their most interesting song...
> 
> Exodus - Fabulous Disaster
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChdqwW9gras


OTE]

3/10
[yt]XlpeDpAmkQM[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 14, 2011)

0/10 for no video
[video=youtube;-YsahK8mWBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YsahK8mWBI[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> 0/10 for no video
> [video]


 
It was a video, it was Teddy Geiger - For You I Will

5/10
[yt]Qw_sm1uYZUA[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 15, 2011)

5/10 because i'm not sure how i feel about this. :V

[yt]jvy3x9_SauM[/yt]


----------



## Disparity by Design (Mar 15, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> 5/10 because i'm not sure how i feel about this. :V
> 
> [yt]jvy3x9_SauM[/yt]


 
5/10 cause I'm not a real fan of rap

Zomg same band?! Yeah, but it's alot different from the last song I posted..
Pitch is lowered for some reason, but whatever... The lyrics are amazing, and so is the message..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krSAqgFBTV4&feature=related


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 16, 2011)

9/10  I fucking love this song, and I can feel the meaning, it's essentially how I feel, for 18 years pushed around, told what to do and what not to do, I'm supposed to be born free, but I'm a slave to the authorities.  Wow, I feel like writing a song XD

[video=youtube;o7MhpFF1vv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7MhpFF1vv0[/video]


----------



## STB (Mar 16, 2011)

10/10 EASY.

[video=youtube;G2RCCDSBEGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2RCCDSBEGk[/video]


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 16, 2011)

6/10 I liked it, but not one of my fav songs ever.

[video=youtube;GkI2PJoTqH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkI2PJoTqH4[/video]


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2011)

3/10 my ears just can't adjust well to that kind of music, so it's more or less my fault

[video=youtube;cB46mn8Exd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB46mn8Exd8[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 16, 2011)

5/10 for incoherentness
[video=youtube;caKNkTh_ONc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caKNkTh_ONc[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 16, 2011)

8/10 Quiet refreshing and it had the medic from TF2 in it. Awesome.
[video=youtube;1BAZqJ66kYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BAZqJ66kYI&playnext=1&list=PLD0DADA3CD891CD5D[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't like Renard's voice. Too nasally. 4/10 The music itself was kinda eh too.

Tsunami Bomb time :3
[yt]q48brPFjmPw[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 16, 2011)

5/10
oh gawd weaboo lvls rising must surpress with:

[video=youtube;FmqpjjJfV2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmqpjjJfV2M[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 16, 2011)

"Weaboo levels"? The lyrics have nothing to do with anime, dude :1
Those first few words being sung are "Enemy, inside of me". 
ANYWAYS.
4/10 drum snare drum snare drum snare

[yt]ywjMtZH5Cls[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Mar 18, 2011)

2/10 I got a pocket fulla doughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
[video=youtube;v0tUtG-Ahkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0tUtG-Ahkk[/video]


----------



## STB (Mar 18, 2011)

Fuckin' 10/10. Thank you.

[video=youtube;zME_TL4gVVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zME_TL4gVVo[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 18, 2011)

6/10
lyrics NSFW
[video=youtube;Ovo_7tjz9TI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovo_7tjz9TI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 18, 2011)

6/10

This thread needs more ambient.
[video=youtube;2vWQkEOkdp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vWQkEOkdp4[/video]

I just wish I could find the second half of the intro song. That's when it really starts getting badass.


----------



## Disparity by Design (Mar 18, 2011)

^ too ambient for me, ha. I'd give it a 5/10.

[video=youtube;7jhXq3KPH20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jhXq3KPH20[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Mar 19, 2011)

7/10 Not bad

[video=youtube;X9lemhdk0Z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9lemhdk0Z8[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Mar 19, 2011)

7/10.  It's got a good beat, interesting sounds... Personally, I'm not crazy about the genre, but not bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo2Aypi0R2c


----------



## Slyck (Mar 19, 2011)

5/10 meh..

[video=youtube;PYBqv3NIqho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYBqv3NIqho[/video]


----------



## sek-x... (Mar 19, 2011)

Appreciate what they're going for 8/10

Now we go back to the 90's with Jay Z!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV3egWCu7sw


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 19, 2011)

6/10
Not really my type of music... but it was nice.

[video=youtube;RZQZd4VPpyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZQZd4VPpyc[/video]

The louder the volume, the more beautiful it gets.


----------



## Larry (Mar 19, 2011)

7/10 Scary tone, but neat. 
[video=youtube;9q5pZ49r9aU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q5pZ49r9aU[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 19, 2011)

5/10 nice beat but its brittish rap.
[video=youtube;maTcoGZ3feY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maTcoGZ3feY&feature=BF&list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc&index=5[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 20, 2011)

4/10
meh.

[video=youtube;3GBn3M0HbRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GBn3M0HbRs[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2011)

1/10

[yt]uwCwMIXVcTo[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 20, 2011)

6/10
Not bad.

[video=youtube;zc2bIv-igs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc2bIv-igs4[/video]

God, I love the drums in this.


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 20, 2011)

10/10 really like this version. level was friggin hard though.
[video=youtube;WS2sh50Sbqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS2sh50Sbqg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> 10/10 really like this version. level was friggin hard though.
> [video]


 
1/10
[yt]WWQnC02Z-xs[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 21, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;MShJ8h7cEbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShJ8h7cEbE&feature=BF&list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc&index=3[/video]


----------



## epslion (Mar 21, 2011)

not my kind of music but it was good, id say a 8-10

~A HOT CRASH~ by noriyuki iwadare

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi-pR_auhTM


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2011)

@ GhillieFox as he was never given a rating 8/10

@Epslion. Not quite my style, pretty cool I suppose but there's so much I'd rather listen to. 5/10


My contribution

[yt]QTOKnYNI3tU[/yt]


----------



## epslion (Mar 21, 2011)

dude that is awesome 10-10 

requiem of a birth 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpmtPptMsz8


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 21, 2011)

7/10 
Also, @epsilon, you can post the videos directly by clicking on the icon that looks like movie film on the top of the quick reply box

[video=youtube;nqCEMzi3e0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqCEMzi3e0c[/video]


----------



## epslion (Mar 21, 2011)

well that was interesting, not bad 7-10

let the drummer kick


[video=youtube;xAuQmJzt_q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAuQmJzt_q0[/video]


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

5/10 I REALLY wish the piano solo would have continued through the song instead of going to its... usual roots :\

[video=youtube;ohgr51CqliY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohgr51CqliY[/video]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmmm... 6/10, because it was interesting.[video=youtube;Aw9rzheRJmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw9rzheRJmc[/video]


----------



## sek-x... (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck man that stuffs bizarre so 8/10

this thread needs some Wu-Tang

Wu-Tang Clan- I can't go to sleep
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X09ZKfJATaU&feature=related


----------



## epslion (Mar 22, 2011)

i didn't like the song but what the song was about was great i love music that you can relate to it wasn't bad ether. id say 7.5-10

~EVERYTHING'S AT STAKE ~ by me aka.. epslion

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5403935/


----------



## Larry (Mar 22, 2011)

HADOOOOOKEN!!!/10
[video=youtube;4ga_KFC26ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ga_KFC26ZE[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Mar 22, 2011)

2/10, I can't stand 99% of female singers.

[video=youtube;j74mxqvxRDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?fmt=22&v=j74mxqvxRDQ[/video]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

ummm... 1/10 I just, do not enjoy anything about that song. 

[video=youtube;kpfa7xKT5K8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpfa7xKT5K8[/video]
I am sure you could say the same about this though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2011)

2/10
The fuck was that?

[video=youtube;jqE8M2ZnFL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqE8M2ZnFL8[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 22, 2011)

9/10 Never actually listened to that full song. Amazing.
[video=youtube;u9VDlFEUgnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9VDlFEUgnw[/video]
Might need to turn your volume up a little bit in the beginning.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2011)

6.5/10
That was pretty nice.

[video=youtube;l0cz65hA-50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0cz65hA-50[/video]

Time for some industrial ambient/soft industrial rock. I really wouldn't know what to classify this as. :U


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 22, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Time for some industrial ambient/soft industrial rock. I really wouldn't know what to classify this as. :U


 
5/10 while it makes me want to railgun something, it lacks medody/catchy-ness

on the topic of game music....

This is what you hear when you buy stuffs in Jets'n'Guns:
[video=youtube;jI_55xUVdPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI_55xUVdPU[/video]


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I give it a 7/10.

How about about some chilean rock for a change.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmm1lIpO0gw


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 23, 2011)

That wasn't too bad, 6/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0QJbHy48FQ


----------



## Solarix (Mar 23, 2011)

Not my type of music: 4/10.


Ferry Corsten - Punk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSmOUAJIzfE


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2011)

3/10
It was just more generic trance music to me.

[video=youtube;78cCEPL_MLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78cCEPL_MLY[/video]

Not sure if I already posted this song... but hot damn it just can't be overplayed.


----------



## STB (Mar 23, 2011)

1/10. uhh, no thanks, haha.

[video=youtube;uvb-1wjAtk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvb-1wjAtk4[/video]


----------



## Shu (Mar 24, 2011)

8.5/10

Back when Kanye was still the shit.

[yt]brC4cUlS0wY[/yt]


----------



## sek-x... (Mar 24, 2011)

1/10 cause boy you should have known by now Eazy duz it

Geto Boys- Let a ho be a ho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vswmfBD1gmw


----------



## STB (Mar 24, 2011)

8/10 I love the Geto Boys hahaha

[video=youtube;EeZ2xekYypk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeZ2xekYypk[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Mar 24, 2011)

5/10

Not really my style.

[yt]m3q852eA5Qg[/yt]


----------



## evenmore (Mar 24, 2011)

Altamont said:


> 5/10
> 
> Not really my style.


 
8/10 I'd listen to it

[yt]vtH3DJ8Dyyg[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Mar 24, 2011)

9/10

That was surprisingly kick-ass

[yt]l45ZmjkaOIk[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 24, 2011)

STB said:


> 1/10. uhh, no thanks, haha.
> 
> *posts Kanye West*



I think I just manstruated a little bit.



Altamont said:


> 9/10
> 
> That was surprisingly kick-ass
> 
> [yt]l45ZmjkaOIk[/yt]



6/10

[video=youtube;gUXtvUqqjY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUXtvUqqjY0[/video]

This song will mean _nothing_ to you if you've never heard Powerman 5000 before.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 24, 2011)

I give that, I can't decided if it deserves a 8 or a 10... 9.5/10? Eeep.

[video=youtube;i4-LnHr34Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4-LnHr34Lk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 24, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I give that, I can't decided if it deserves a 8 or a 10... 9.5/10? Eeep.


 
I was honestly expecting a low rating. There's a lot about that song that's disturbingly underrated.


----------



## Shu (Mar 25, 2011)

7/10

[yt]smNJQZxZMeA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 25, 2011)

6.5/10

[video=youtube;3pCggUm1jrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pCggUm1jrc[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 25, 2011)

6/10 Ok, got better towards the end.

Candlemass - Of Stars and Smoke (Actually, it ends at 6 minutes, and another song starts...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIG9fraiBU8


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 25, 2011)

5/10

The singing was alright, but the riffs seemed too... generic.

[video=youtube;chTvE23NcUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chTvE23NcUw[/video]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 25, 2011)

6/10
Not my favorite but over all it's alright
I recommend listening to it all the way through
[video=youtube;8Wz09yHXheU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wz09yHXheU[/video]


----------



## STB (Mar 25, 2011)

Mmmm 5.5/10, not bad, just not what I usually listen too.

[video=youtube;zME_TL4gVVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zME_TL4gVVo[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 25, 2011)

STB said:


> Mmmm 5.5/10, not bad, just not what I usually listen too.
> 
> [video]


 Isn't letting me watch it

[yt]OrTyD7rjBpw[/yt]
This video makes me sad cause it was filmed before the tsunami.. in Japan


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Mar 26, 2011)

7/10, not bad for a band that is OK in my opinion
[yt]UdYRzH10L2M[/yt]


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 26, 2011)

HotRodLincoln said:


> 7/10, not bad for a band that is OK in my opinion


 
10/10

legendary 

[video=youtube;36Cq86vgIDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Cq86vgIDg[/video]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 26, 2011)

5/10, Not really my style and too slow

[video=youtube;VGHDNfLO6qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGHDNfLO6qo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2011)

0/10
[yt]f_1sS6F7zsI[/yt]
This song is for all of my FAF purriends


----------



## Shu (Mar 26, 2011)

7/10

[yt]p0hhCjIqavQ[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Mar 26, 2011)

6/10
Not the biggest Snoop Fan, I'll have to admit.

[yt]JqaMVPZwFvc[/yt]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 26, 2011)

o.o
8/10
[video=youtube;rcoreV10hI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcoreV10hI8&feature=feedf[/video]


----------



## Shu (Mar 26, 2011)

6/10

[yt]BwAqxzJBMe4[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 27, 2011)

6/10
not my  thing  but its ok
[video=youtube;mtM0a9l7FI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtM0a9l7FI0&feature=BF&list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc&index=18&shuffle=142878[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> 6/10
> not my  thing  but its ok
> [video]


 eehhhh
3/10
Whole thing sounded like I was sitting on a boat, trying to get it to start.
[yt]33lLpK2KPCQ[/yt]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2011)

0/10
Not my music, never.

[video=youtube;Vk4Mr-ipzJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk4Mr-ipzJ0[/video]


----------



## STB (Mar 27, 2011)

10/10 for Clayton for posting The Cataracs, just sayin'. But... I dunno about this one.. Maybe a 6.5/10 for musicianship, but I wouldn't listen to it again.

If you're having a shitty day, this WILL help:

[video=youtube;V1bFr2SWP1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Mar 27, 2011)

8/10, such a great rendition of that song
[yt]PykVUnlTqXE[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Mar 27, 2011)

7/10

[yt]VA770wpLX-Q[/yt]


----------



## sek-x... (Mar 28, 2011)

Dr. Dre sucks and Eminem isn't shit anymore either but 7/10

We need some Dayton family gangsta shit in here my ******!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXSZ1E2Yb-4


----------



## Disparity by Design (Mar 28, 2011)

Too gangsta for me... So I'll say 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0wOrcxLwe0  (won't let you embed)


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 28, 2011)

9/10 
[video=youtube;w1B3KJP5x3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1B3KJP5x3M[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 28, 2011)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;0J2QdDbelmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY[/video]
May have posted this one some pages back, but oh well. :/


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;OGdFeTYXVZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGdFeTYXVZQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 28, 2011)

lol i suck at making dubsteps, heres my best


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 28, 2011)

3/10 Probably the first Dubstep I've heard. Did not leave me wanting to explore that genre any more....

Angra - Temple of Hate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo9yoHXVtME


----------



## Ames (Mar 29, 2011)

8/10 Actually some pretty decent power metal, even though the vocals were a little meh.


Excuse the shitty sound quality:
[yt]KrqblG6b17A[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Mar 29, 2011)

8/10. Impressive.
[video=youtube;cKqG89_ouDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKqG89_ouDU[/video]


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Mar 29, 2011)

0/10
No.

[video=youtube;8gEp9WRn8dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gEp9WRn8dk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

2/10
ugh.

[video=youtube;EqQuihD0hoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI[/video]

A safe alternative to meth.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 29, 2011)

6/10

[yt]rClQJNE49GA[/yt]


----------



## STB (Mar 29, 2011)

6.5/10

[video=youtube;6mFkGeRD9aQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mFkGeRD9aQ[/video]


----------



## Namba (Mar 29, 2011)

1/10
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2v2QJeXCyw&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## FoxPhantom (Mar 29, 2011)

1/10: I don't care for rap, it sounds pretty bad when it comes to hearing them cuss a lot.

luti-kriss, sorry for skipping you but I don't see what you put up.

Weird Al Yankovic- I lost on jeopardy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvUZijEuNDQ


----------



## Scamper (Mar 30, 2011)

7/10

While a good Wierd Al song, as he always does, this didn't really have the same funny factor as some of his other songs.


[video=youtube;Yzsac0ElGFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yzsac0ElGFw[/video]


----------



## Larry (Mar 30, 2011)

100/10 DANCE DANCE DANCE DANCE DANCE DANCE.

But here's something more calm.
[video=youtube;xCYZnMmhELo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCYZnMmhELo[/video]


----------



## sek-x... (Mar 31, 2011)

9/10 I dig the mellowness 

The Toasters- Run Rudy Run

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzT7Jw1dWvY&feature=related


----------



## Larry (Mar 31, 2011)

6.5/10 Ska isn't my thing, but the song's okay.

I know I posted this before, but this song NEEDS to be heard. It's so much better than Rihanna.
[video=youtube;awJS4GYyYeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awJS4GYyYeA[/video]


----------



## Scamper (Mar 31, 2011)

8/10.

Though I'm not exactly a fan of Skylar Grey, I like Eminem.

[video=youtube;PaiJE8ndADE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaiJE8ndADE[/video]


----------



## Larry (Mar 31, 2011)

7/10 Best pirate song ever.
[video=youtube;fgfuEHNFg-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgfuEHNFg-I[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Mar 31, 2011)

1/10, I'm sorry but...euuugh.

[video=youtube;VwcJ5WQSamQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwcJ5WQSamQ[/video]


----------



## STB (Mar 31, 2011)

10/10

[video=youtube;Nr-B7OFvI1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr-B7OFvI1Y[/video]


----------



## Namba (Mar 31, 2011)

Ha! 9.5/10
[yt]C2v2QJeXCyw[/yt]
Warning: abrasive, technical, mathcore and Tim Burton atmosphere ahead...


----------



## Zerig (Mar 31, 2011)

10/10, I fucking love Mike Patton. More of him:

[video=youtube;2PBH5ez-Znw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PBH5ez-Znw[/video]


----------



## Namba (Mar 31, 2011)

10/10 Mike Patton is a man... no, GOD of a million voices. He's really influenced Dillinger Escape Plan... wish he stuck around for more than just an EP, but I don't know if that woulda worked... still, fucking talented vocalist.
[yt]ea6h8zPf-LI[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 31, 2011)

8.5/10 Pretty interesting stuff.

Anata - Die Laughing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MApKnsdW6VQ


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 1, 2011)

7/10 Pretty brutal, but a little stereotypical for my tastes. This ones a little on the long side, but its insanity.

 [video=youtube;M1O_wlorTs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1O_wlorTs0[/video]


----------



## sek-x... (Apr 1, 2011)

10/10 fuck yes

Mac Miller- Senior Skip Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7NJfuVk9hY&feature=related


----------



## STB (Apr 1, 2011)

10/10 fuuuck yes

[video=youtube;YpdX14zmQtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpdX14zmQtI[/video]


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;G-dcBDMtjyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-dcBDMtjyQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 1, 2011)

6/10

Not exactly my thing, but good nonetheless.

[video=youtube;dM9UDVOrMLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM9UDVOrMLA[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 1, 2011)

5/10 
brittish remixes fail
lyrics NSFW(-ish)
[video=youtube;Q_RDSoz4aH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_RDSoz4aH0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## epslion (Apr 1, 2011)

0.623 x 10 to the 23rd... 

its not that it was bad , but i don't like filth in my music... im sorry 


[video=youtube;o2VX0PcZ8FQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2VX0PcZ8FQ[/video]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

6/10, quite a good soundtrack but it feels, eh... generic, I'd say.

[video=youtube;LyEs7oIZpHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyEs7oIZpHU[/video]


----------



## epslion (Apr 1, 2011)

i love the pizzicato this is amazing, and lively 10-10


[video=youtube;tvE4-fHZE84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvE4-fHZE84[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 2, 2011)

6/10
[video=youtube;jVQqljtCjk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVQqljtCjk0[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 2, 2011)

7/10 

Megadeth - My Last Words
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrevUFE_yGA


----------



## Scamper (Apr 2, 2011)

8/10

Megadeth is just brilliant.

[video=youtube;nEG_V-aw5VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEG_V-aw5VE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 2, 2011)

10/10
[video=youtube;7UF4U_4o4Ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UF4U_4o4Ds&feature=BF&list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc&index=2&shuffle=257745[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2011)

2/10 that was boring as balls.

[yt]ajHlKzUZ6I0[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

I was able to listen to it without stopping it soooo 6/10?

[yt]9RiRFTLH0y8[/yt]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 4, 2011)

5/10

Disney songs aren't really my thing, but this is one of the better ones.

[video=youtube;kObI4XuTR2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kObI4XuTR2o[/video]


----------



## Garfang (Apr 4, 2011)

9/10 really good song mate! i loved it i don't listen to that kind of music though ^^ 

[video=youtube;fxrSmVIxvqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxrSmVIxvqs[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

Scamper said:


> Disney songs aren't really my thing, but this is one of the better ones.


Just because it's IN a Disney movie? Can I start taking off points if your songs are featured in movies i don't like? >:c

@Garfang: 7/10, makes me a little sleepy but it's alright

[yt]WfSKoocUfqw[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2011)

7/10

It's... alright, I guess.

[video=youtube;Z5P3plf-ZjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5P3plf-ZjA&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Larry (Apr 5, 2011)

8.5/10 I liked it. :3
[video=youtube;i0O2LMqnHGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0O2LMqnHGg[/video]


----------



## Garfang (Apr 5, 2011)

10/10 not only because the song is nice but for the message the video try to give


[video=youtube;cCC6av1PHxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCC6av1PHxg[/video]


----------



## FT522 (Apr 6, 2011)

10/10 I love instrumental music.
[video=youtube;1EKTw50Uf8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EKTw50Uf8M[/video]


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 6, 2011)

8/10 Pretty interesting stuff. For some reason that song reminded me a little of these guys. Dunno why though.


[video=youtube;P4CazYAWgHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4CazYAWgHw[/video]


----------



## Larry (Apr 6, 2011)

5/10 Meh, not my thing. :/
[video=youtube;YgFyi74DVjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgFyi74DVjc[/video]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 7, 2011)

6/10

Rap isn't really my thing

[video=youtube;HunRhTyOZu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HunRhTyOZu8[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

2/10 Renard isn't really my thing

[yt]uEJrAsymRlY[/yt]


----------



## Garfang (Apr 7, 2011)

5/10 nice bit song but i am not into that

[video=youtube;3oiPZkdhqfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oiPZkdhqfg[/video]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 8, 2011)

7/10

That should be in a movie.

Now for something a bit more mellow than what I usually post.
[video=youtube;aY_aqptwrY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY_aqptwrY8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 8, 2011)

10/10, kinda caught me in the mood for something like this.  Nice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hMXtZq3Peo

DJ Satomi, Castle in the Sky.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 8, 2011)

8/10
Pretty durn good.

[yt]0SgJqZzS7Dc[/yt]


----------



## Molotov (Apr 8, 2011)

9/10
Haven't heard Modest Mouse in a mean while.

[video=youtube;CItzimJdOFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CItzimJdOFQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 8, 2011)

10/10 could definately bust a phat rhyme to that

[video=youtube;6RREziIG9no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RREziIG9no[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 9, 2011)

3/10
[yt]C_NCV41beCk[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 9, 2011)

4/10 wtf
[video=youtube;J7Xcih5tDz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7Xcih5tDz8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 9, 2011)

8/10
That was awesome. And I love how they brought back the 1942 theme towards the end.

[video=youtube;tnoATJ7SR5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnoATJ7SR5U[/video]


----------



## Archias (Apr 9, 2011)

6/10 Manson is showing is age. I miss his harder hitting louder stuff. :/

[video=youtube;9a8RtVZwWxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9a8RtVZwWxo&feature=fvst[/video]

Video irrelevant to music.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 9, 2011)

Archias said:


> 3/4 Very basic sounding. Doesnt do the BF Theme justice
> 
> [video=youtube;9a8RtVZwWxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9a8RtVZwWxo&feature=fvst[/video]
> 
> Video irrelevant to music.


 
Oh, I so beat you to it.


----------



## Archias (Apr 9, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Oh, I so beat you to it.


 
 I fix't it! D:<


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 10, 2011)

no song posted so i'll go next:
[video=youtube;8Y787pQyoCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y787pQyoCI&feature=BF&list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc&index=21&shuffle=909097[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 11, 2011)

That was odd  7/10
[video=youtube;iqkzR0sdtuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqkzR0sdtuU[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice beat, I can dig it. 8/10

[yt]J5wMUU7qUtU[/yt]


----------



## FBJim (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> Nice beat, I can dig it. 8/10
> 
> [yt]J5wMUU7qUtU[/yt]


I'm unsure about how well the vocals fit in there. The verses are melodically interesting, so it's a shame that they just repeat the more ordinary refrain for most of the song. Interesting overall. High 7. 


here's something 

[yt]Uj3pTr4MwM4[/yt]


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 11, 2011)

I like it so 8
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEz6OaUaP7Y[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Your post isn't showing up for me, ?/10 x3

[yt]lrEP3RPgEao[/yt]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2011)

6/10
Not for me 

[yt]ZNIZR7smYjI[/yt]


----------



## FBJim (Apr 11, 2011)

Not really my style, but it managed to hold my interest. 6/10.

[yt]ft8-_W2Jc6M[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Apr 11, 2011)

4/10 WTF!?!
[video=youtube;W_S-Z15UHqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_S-Z15UHqY[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

fuck yeah b.o.b. 8/10 (not my favorite, but definitely great.)

[yt]Cn_m16kJ42U[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 11, 2011)

5/10

[video=youtube;FIYjO3rbog0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIYjO3rbog0[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate that song. 0/10

[yt]tpXdNaXYysk[/yt]

(I wouldn't advise rating this unless you've read The Lady Of Shallot.)


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 11, 2011)

Too bad, rating it without reading that
7.5/10

Artillery - Delusions of Grandeur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GZf8pjy40c


----------



## Namba (Apr 12, 2011)

9/10
Totally diggin' the intro.
The Chariot - The City


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 12, 2011)

5/10.

[yt]S-Xm7s9eGxU[/yt]

Actual Music.


----------



## Namba (Apr 12, 2011)

7/10
Sigur Ros - Ãlafoss
All ya had to do was ask. Post rock, anyone?


----------



## Falux (Apr 12, 2011)

Super relaxing, could of been a bit less repetitive though. 8/10


[video=youtube;JsvB5fXQcks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsvB5fXQcks[/video]


----------



## Namba (Apr 12, 2011)

8/10 Looooooved Demon Hunter when I was younger... forgot how much I did, though XD Oh, the memories.
The Dillinger Escape Plan - Setting Fire to Sleeping Giants


----------



## Falux (Apr 12, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> 8/10 Looooooved Demon Hunter when I was younger... forgot how much I did, though XD Oh, the memories.
> The Dillinger Escape Plan - Setting Fire to Sleeping Giants


 

Nice music instrument wise, but I'm very picky about my screaming vocals...can't say what I like in them though. 8/10


[video=youtube;JmrTUXbGGpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmrTUXbGGpQ[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2011)

Too emo for me, at least the lead singer's voice is nice. 6/10

[yt]lrEP3RPgEao[/yt]

(yeah i know, i posted it before but i love it.)


----------



## Falux (Apr 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> Too emo for me, at least the lead singer's voice is nice. 6/10
> 
> [yt]lrEP3RPgEao[/yt]
> 
> (yeah i know, i posted it before but i love it.)


 

Alright. I love this band. 10/10.


[video=youtube;85fX-iz9F08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85fX-iz9F08[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

8/10, I like it :O
[video=youtube;p-Z3YrHJ1sU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-Z3YrHJ1sU[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2011)

pablowest said:


> It is surely 10/10. I really like it.


 
Add a song of your own to the thread, or else you'll cut the chain.
http://keygenjukebox.com/?i=CRUDE_-_Express_Burn_4.02kg.mp3


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

Random song is random, and strangely entertaining. Meh, 7/10. (I see a post was removed)
Your name reminds me of this............
[video=youtube;8QSgNM9yNjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QSgNM9yNjo[/video]
Not the best song ever but it won Eurovision 2010.


----------



## Larry (Apr 13, 2011)

5.5 Meh. :/
[video=youtube;YIYpIOcfDiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIYpIOcfDiY[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

8/10, I rather like it.
[video=youtube;dTAAsCNK7RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTAAsCNK7RA[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2011)

8.0/10, somewhat nice
[yt]1p2qxo6Id5E[/yt]
a


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

9/10, Scatman John is a 90's classic 

[video=youtube;Kedd2-0IE5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kedd2-0IE5U[/video]


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

7/10 - Not totally my kinda thing, but it was still good stuff. That sort of 90s dance that I don't think has aged very well. That's just me though.

Now for something completely different
[video=youtube;n_UC3agrzBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_UC3agrzBc[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

Too much noise :| 4/10
[video=youtube;vHAvjaHtlMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHAvjaHtlMA[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2011)

7/10
Nice, but a bit boring.
[yt]NmlXXPVxQ3Q[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my  Catchy. 8/10

[video=youtube;lv2CDjyPRkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv2CDjyPRkg[/video]


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

7/10 - Not a huge fan of boy bands, but this is alright <:

[video=youtube;fQ4f_lgdYz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ4f_lgdYz8[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

Its ok, 7/10
[video=youtube;TxvpctgU_s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxvpctgU_s8[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 13, 2011)

6/10 
[video=youtube;zK1mLIeXwsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK1mLIeXwsQ&feature=BF&list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc&index=30[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;XEe_Va3xlps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEe_Va3xlps[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 13, 2011)

10/10
[video=youtube;tKi9Z-f6qX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKi9Z-f6qX4&feature=BFp&list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc&index=28[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 14, 2011)

6.5/10 Not bad, first thing I've heard by them

Deicide - Serpents of the Light
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qeztnUvics


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 14, 2011)

NO. 1/10 (it's mainly the vocals)
[video=youtube;OwVYh7StdIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwVYh7StdIU[/video]


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 14, 2011)

8/10 Me likey! Kind of a mix between Thom Yorke and Bibio.

Now this next one is long. And about 3 minutes in is a jam until about 6 mins, so take that into consideration.

[video=youtube;PiZczQKRcj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiZczQKRcj8[/video]


----------



## Larry (Apr 14, 2011)

7.4/10 Didn't listen to all of it, forgive me.
[video=youtube;U6fqi1R8nN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6fqi1R8nN0[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2011)

I have no idea why I like it, 8/10
[video=youtube;A8ClzqUq9kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8ClzqUq9kg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, that's a really sweet song. 9/10

Within Their Strands by [Koh] on FA


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2011)

:O 9/10

[video=youtube;_9mlU9rHtL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9mlU9rHtL4[/video]


----------



## LDAxe (Apr 14, 2011)

6/10 Not a fan of it but it's not a bad song.

[video=youtube;1ICav7ieJwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ICav7ieJwQ&feature=feedwll&list=WL[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2011)

7/10, its ok.
[video=youtube;r_0PdxKFrTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_0PdxKFrTw[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Used to be a huge fan, not so much now. 7/10
Emilie Autumn now takes that kinda "gothy with deep lyrics chick" space x3

[yt]fjiU-wR1Wlg[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2011)

:3 I like Emilie, 8/10 for that song.
[video=youtube;Q13NpY6BPI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q13NpY6BPI4[/video]


----------



## FT522 (Apr 14, 2011)

That sounded pretty good. ^^ 8/10

[video=youtube;-zmZfoMkVt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zmZfoMkVt8?hd=1[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha. 9/10
[video=youtube;X2F4EFYM_MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2F4EFYM_MA[/video]


----------



## Cain (Apr 14, 2011)

8.5/10 It pissed me off and annoyed me until 0:14. Not bad! So cute! 
[video=youtube;-D5wTYmcBX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D5wTYmcBX4[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

MMMMmmmmmppffttt that song is sex, just sayin 9/10

I don't expect anyone to listen to this whole song btw:
[yt]apoL72ohnfc[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2011)

6/10. Its ok but I'm not fond of her voice. 
[video=youtube;1Cw1ng75KP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 14, 2011)

4/10
because 80's music
[video=youtube;QJIuNQjVRps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJIuNQjVRps[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2011)

5/10, not a fan of rap.
[video=youtube;lFY4DxiHzTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFY4DxiHzTI[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 15, 2011)

6/10
Kind of lame, after all. also lrn2advrts your own video somewhere else satellite one
[yt]rBcA9RMFhiU[/yt]


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2011)

This made me start twitching and start mentally screaming. Why...Why... 0/10.

[video=youtube;sRYNYb30nxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU[/video]

I love this song, but some parts in the songs sounds like the lead has just had his bollocks ripped off, and the music video is weird. But it's such a good song!


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 15, 2011)

6/10
[video=youtube;8JjQGt7WjK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjQGt7WjK0[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 15, 2011)

9/10 - I LOVE Cello music.

[video=youtube;N1GjgEaLnYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1GjgEaLnYw[/video]

It's hip-hop, I know, but open your minds a little.


----------



## Molotov (Apr 15, 2011)

7/10. I liked the video for the song though.

[video=youtube;Uv4FmhL6dZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv4FmhL6dZE[/video]


----------



## Shiroka (Apr 15, 2011)

7.5/10 - Nice song to listen to while strolling through the ghetto, yo.

The next song is technically fairly SFW but... yeah, have fun =P

[yt]yMYOzM5hwJs[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

0/10 wtf did i just listen to.

[yt]WedbVDEwW_A[/yt]

found on a "Ronery musics" thread


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 16, 2011)

Hate that genre.
3/10

[video=youtube;33lLpK2KPCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33lLpK2KPCQ[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2011)

7/10, pretty decent 
[video=youtube;1TB1x67Do5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TB1x67Do5U[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 16, 2011)

3/10 - Boring. I hated it.

[video=youtube;O5xuY3OFHvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5xuY3OFHvA[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2011)

5/10, not so bad.
[video=youtube;KRqL2UoIim8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRqL2UoIim8[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 17, 2011)

6/10 boring, nothing in there I haven't heard like a bajillion times before (I used to listen to trance more than I care to admit)
[video=youtube;-uXxBLd92mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uXxBLd92mk[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 17, 2011)

6/10, not much tune. 
[video=youtube;SjJwqDa1QVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjJwqDa1QVI[/video]


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 17, 2011)

To spite me hating music from the 90's I kind of enjoyed it.
6/10

[video=youtube;z23EAMLe-AM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z23EAMLe-AM[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

Too sugary and mechanical-sounding for me. 4/10

[yt]xDZldl3lieo[/yt]


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 17, 2011)

Pretty bitchen.
8/10

[video=youtube;GDvrqRq6veI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDvrqRq6veI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

I prefer the Japanese version, but this is alright. 7/10

[yt]2BxhbMx3qEE[/yt]


----------



## Cain (Apr 17, 2011)

*Twitch* o_o 0/10 (Sorry Skift )
[video=youtube;FZyDiuzpHCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZyDiuzpHCg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

How do you not like delicious lolis
also this song is alrightish, 6/10

GENRESWITCH 
[yt]ywjMtZH5Cls[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 17, 2011)

:0 8/10
[video=youtube;4ADh8Fs3YdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ADh8Fs3YdU[/video]


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 17, 2011)

I hate old music with a passion.
2/10

[video=youtube;rWu6YeRg2N4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWu6YeRg2N4[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 17, 2011)

0/10 - It was unfunny, not real music and I've never played Zelda so I wouldn't get it even if it was comedic genius.

[video=youtube;1d0QND_24DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d0QND_24DE[/video]


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 17, 2011)

6/10

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/016/5/5/manga_by_geum_ja1971-d37cgk0.jpg


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

not a song nothing/10

[yt]lyJeC99QO8A[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 17, 2011)

8/10.

[yt]CR9fON2mSaA[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 17, 2011)

*FaCEPALM* Dammit I POSTED THE WRONG LINK last time

8/10

Here is the right one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSW_Ouvq5Ts&feature=related


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 17, 2011)

5/10, not the best genre 
[video=youtube;RnAJjXuY5YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnAJjXuY5YM[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 18, 2011)

4/10 that was homosexual, and not in the good way
[video=youtube;ZU58KvlJMtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU58KvlJMtA[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 18, 2011)

8/10 Kinda Relaxing

Queensryche = I Don't Believe in Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c3g6tTYoxM


----------



## evenmore (Apr 19, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> 8/10 Kinda Relaxing
> 
> Queensryche = I Don't Believe in Love
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c3g6tTYoxM


 
9/10 I like it 

[video=youtube;H47DeA1tK1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H47DeA1tK1o[/video]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 19, 2011)

8/10.

Really got me in the mood for something like this.

[video=youtube;ILi3es_bLiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILi3es_bLiw[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 19, 2011)

6/10
[video=youtube;UUIQox072QA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUIQox072QA[/video]


----------



## Larry (Apr 19, 2011)

11.4/10
[video=youtube;aAWpkZSCMXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAWpkZSCMXU[/video]


----------



## Nightwishkitsune (Apr 19, 2011)

1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTdhXxxWREo


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 19, 2011)

5/10 music was decent but the women turned into men D:

[video=youtube;nQcjTEtl07c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQcjTEtl07c[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 19, 2011)

8/10, It definitely got me dancing a little bit 
[video=youtube;8F1q0Vn4u4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F1q0Vn4u4g[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 19, 2011)

2.5/10 I had to go through the effort of searching on Youtube to even listen to it, and it's just boring pop.

Helloween - Judas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ8y04G4XH8


----------



## Molotov (Apr 20, 2011)

8/10  I'm digging that.

[video=youtube;NewrZ6ivFcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NewrZ6ivFcY[/video]


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2011)

Boring. 0/10
This is one of my favorite songs. They should play this when the world is ending (nuclear apocalypse, or whatever disaster). [video=youtube;3mbBbFH9fAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]  <3 The music video makes me lol


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2011)

10/10, Can't beat the classics. So much fun to sing.

[yt]GdtCVo6Q7JI[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Apr 20, 2011)

7.2/10 I danced a bit, I can tell you that.
[video=youtube;dx7sLNyIeQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx7sLNyIeQk[/video]


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 20, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;yuKj-mMNpfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuKj-mMNpfM[/video]


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 20, 2011)

10/10: Nice song, liking the piano in it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jqfnpvCHWA
Tabi no Tochuu


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 20, 2011)

7/10
[video=youtube;DK34Xoc7eW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK34Xoc7eW0[/video]


----------



## STB (Apr 21, 2011)

7.5/10 

[video=youtube;Ez3uwKC-sOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez3uwKC-sOE[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 21, 2011)

9/10 - I love hip-hop and that's one of the best I've heard for a while.

[video=youtube;I-2i2SR_OsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-2i2SR_OsU[/video]


----------



## Larry (Apr 21, 2011)

4/10 WTF!?!
[video=youtube;dx7sLNyIeQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx7sLNyIeQk[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 21, 2011)

5/10

Avantasia - Glory of Rome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOgUCaRdzZw


----------



## evenmore (Apr 21, 2011)

8.5/10 pretty epic

[video=youtube;RMLXPsCRAT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMLXPsCRAT0[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Apr 22, 2011)

10/10 for the music, 0/10 for both the &quot;lyrics&quot; and upload quality.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxBHpYlDOfw 00:36 to skip the intro


----------



## cinar12oto (Apr 22, 2011)

nice song i like it


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 22, 2011)

@Slyck: 10/10, it is pretty nice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2ytn66X4ZI
Blue Man Group. I feel love, (with a few tributes to the great rock legends). 

Now if only the user above me posted a song besides making a remark.


----------



## epslion (Apr 22, 2011)

i love this so much 10-10

fighting for our live by me epslion 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5286757/


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 22, 2011)

8/10. coincedentally goes with the banner currently posted on the mainsite

[video=youtube;QCq-sgihxfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCq-sgihxfg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## STB (Apr 22, 2011)

2/10..

[video=youtube;gHCbcwa9RUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHCbcwa9RUw[/video]


----------



## Garfang (Apr 22, 2011)

8/10 its not bad but not my kind of music 

[video=youtube;iLFx1aDQC7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLFx1aDQC7o&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 22, 2011)

8/10 - I actually really liked it.

[video=youtube;HUIG_XPpV94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUIG_XPpV94[/video]


----------



## STB (Apr 22, 2011)

7.5/10 not bad.

[video=youtube;XwPCmH4KcF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwPCmH4KcF0[/video]


----------



## Molotov (Apr 22, 2011)

3/10

[video=youtube;TzSb0vZkHrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzSb0vZkHrQ[/video]


----------



## Garfang (Apr 23, 2011)

STB said:


> 7.5/10 not bad.
> 
> [video=youtube;XwPCmH4KcF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwPCmH4KcF0[/video]



When did they release Space Jam 2 Oo

 For above song i have to say 3/10 only because of the screaming  I am not into death metal >< although the music is ok!

[video=youtube;3CNpFt9h2Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CNpFt9h2Yk[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

8/10, good song.

[yt]DVjB9lCSHm8[/yt]


----------



## B0N3S (Apr 23, 2011)

5/10

Psyclon Nine - Parasitic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52xoRLh2dWwhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52xoRLh2dWw


----------



## Slyck (Apr 23, 2011)

4/10 Nice sound with vocals that make me want to puke.


I think we all know this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJY96m3lkg


----------



## evenmore (Apr 24, 2011)

Slyck said:


> 4/10 Nice sound with vocals that make me want to puke.
> 
> 
> I think we all know this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJY96m3lkg



9/10 Louie!!!!

[video=youtube;djV11Xbc914]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 24, 2011)

6.5/10 Ninja'd. 8/10

Aspid - EsprÃ­ritu De Metal (This time it's Aspid from Spain, not Russia)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZTOjzlbGXY


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 24, 2011)

8/10    I always loved that song and video.   also ninja'd


6/10  I would rate it higher if I could understand the words.

[video=youtube;3dLAv0NklTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dLAv0NklTg[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 24, 2011)

Come on, listen to the whole song, and of course you don't understand it, it's in Spanish.

8.5/10 Pretty Awesome.

Warlock - All We Are
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4UIC56YmXE


----------



## evenmore (Apr 24, 2011)

Morgoth said:


> 8/10    I always loved that song and video.   also ninja'd
> 
> 
> 6/10  I would rate it higher if I could understand the words.



8/10 I wonder why this isn't in my library yet... it's my turn!

8/10 I also wonder why this isn't in my library
[video=youtube;2AIrrbDU6wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AIrrbDU6wM[/video]

Previous not working...changed the song


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 24, 2011)

9/10  That was a pretty good song oh for the love of. . .

8/10  It probably would have scored a 9 if I didn't listen to your other song right before it


Well none of the videos are working so here's the link    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9Ika-PNmHg


----------



## evenmore (Apr 24, 2011)

Heh, sorry the link wasn't working for me, so I thought it wasn't working for everyone.

Carry on.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 Saxon is fucking awesome.

Saxon - Let Me Feel Your Power
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyHKi8xXgB8


----------



## Stawks (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh man, this thread. This is the thread. Everyone get in here.

8/10

Song stopped loading half way through and I didn't feel like fixing it but man, it kinda fucking slayed. 

[yt]6X-Uo8fFFs8[/yt]


----------



## STB (Apr 26, 2011)

7/10, been a while since I heard anything from them!

[video=youtube;URrVUBrogfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URrVUBrogfk[/video]


----------



## Branch (Apr 26, 2011)

6/10 casual listening, not so much. would be great in a club though

[video=youtube;TmmgwIIqOrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmmgwIIqOrc[/video]


----------



## cad (Apr 27, 2011)

Pretty damn good! I was expecting something rather generic, but it was actually a really nice song. 8/10

[video=youtube;g4G9e9RRYfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4G9e9RRYfU[/video]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2011)

7/10
I did not mind that at all.

[video=youtube;W39hyTTDB-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W39hyTTDB-8[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 27, 2011)

(Her hair remind sme of La Roux ) 7/10
[video=youtube;sJj9y4t9UnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJj9y4t9UnU[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 27, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;RW0t4TBye2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW0t4TBye2M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 27, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;7movKfyTBII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7movKfyTBII[/video]


----------



## Zanzi (Apr 27, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;BR48y7sR5Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR48y7sR5Tc[/video]


----------



## evenmore (Apr 28, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> 8/10
> [video=youtube;BR48y7sR5Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR48y7sR5Tc[/video]


 
6/10. Not bad, but not really my style.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyVWQH7jIg8


----------



## STB (Apr 28, 2011)

8/10. Deff not my thing, but it's pretty fantastic.

[video=youtube;CIJIIFVrMtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIJIIFVrMtA[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 28, 2011)

7/10 - It's pretty catchy, but I wouldn't go out of my way to listen to it.

[video=youtube;n_MVFJh1I8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_MVFJh1I8Y[/video]


----------



## MusicFreakBoi (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd give it a 4. I'm not much for older Eminem.

[video=youtube;wmXQFwlD7vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmXQFwlD7vk[/video]


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Apr 29, 2011)

7/10  Adam Lambert is fit as fuck, and the beat in this song is fucking awesome.

[video=youtube;buXJlBd3Mf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buXJlBd3Mf8&feature=related[/video]

Don't even ask why I'm listening to this shit right now XDD


----------



## STB (Apr 29, 2011)

8.5/10, Shut up.

[video=youtube;wPdVIepUKJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPdVIepUKJg[/video]


----------



## Molotov (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe I need to keep listening to it to like it but until then, 6/10.

[video=youtube;RWvSxFRVE1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWvSxFRVE1M[/video]


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 29, 2011)

9/10 for the sheer hilarity.  "BOBBAH, BOBBAH?!"

http://www.youtube.com/embed/z3MH4l1-t_8

Bam.


----------



## Branch (Apr 29, 2011)

very nice. this is going into a playlist for sure. 9/10

[video=youtube;57N6L8_sRzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57N6L8_sRzU[/video]
*hopes you like jazz/scat*


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 30, 2011)

2:54 is where that song gets even more epic: 10/10, gotta respect the classic genres 

Last one before bed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN8F5uWEXhY

A lot slower than the previous song but still good


----------



## OutcastBOS (Apr 30, 2011)

7/10 It sounds like a good song to listen to while relaxing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKQstdpRstY&feature=related


----------



## Branch (Apr 30, 2011)

5/10. not my style, but good in it's class. - my brother subbed as their bass guitar once 

[video=youtube;awsQgID6vew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awsQgID6vew[/video]
now for something a little more... electric.


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 30, 2011)

9/10
[video=youtube;pEsqmgLF_BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=iv&v=pEsqmgLF_BY&annotation_id=annotation_121471[/video]


----------



## OutcastBOS (May 1, 2011)

9/10 That song is awesome! Wasn't it in the commercial?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgMQRV2vpWg&feature=related


----------



## Morgoth (May 1, 2011)

4/10  Seems rather repetitive

[video=youtube;ec0XKhAHR5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I[/video]


----------



## Oopslol (May 1, 2011)

<3 that commercial 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrHp4C1nD-Q


----------



## Solarix (May 2, 2011)

Couldn't load above vid, so can't rate 


Here's a new one of mine, just found it:

[video=youtube;Rx1CGf_JvJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx1CGf_JvJQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Slyck (May 2, 2011)

2/10 Nauseating bass line with a wububub noise, beeps and boops with electronic sounds, more bass.

Just like (almost) every other deadmau5 song.

[video=youtube;uQoYeMAS5qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQoYeMAS5qo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 3, 2011)

5/10 Not good, not bad, but I just couldn't get into it. It's just not  my kind of song. I'm sure it tickles some folks' fancies, though. 


[yt]dh-xVv5vTZc[/yt]
I got to see this guy in concert. One man band. Link if video embedding didn't work.


----------



## Kivaari (May 3, 2011)

6/10 Interesting, but not that great.

Zeke - Crossroads
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ2GWbqjDhw


----------



## ghilliefox (May 5, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;58bMsln8k_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58bMsln8k_8[/video]


----------



## FirelanderX (May 5, 2011)

7/10
[video=youtube;kJZxxg-Wj4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJZxxg-Wj4I[/video]


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (May 6, 2011)

.. it's like hard core opera. 
6/10

[video=youtube;F94hVx3cw88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F94hVx3cw88[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 7, 2011)

3/10
DonÂ´t like Britney but itÂ´s not the worst song.

[video=youtube;6byGSwfgK4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6byGSwfgK4s[/video]


----------



## Morgoth (May 7, 2011)

1/10, how is that even a song


[video=youtube;aPMwMLS6zx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPMwMLS6zx4[/video]


----------



## Oopslol (May 7, 2011)

8/10, woulda been 10/10 but I've heard that song so damn much (and I think a couple of times in this thread already!)

[video=youtube;tA8o3_BupDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA8o3_BupDE[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 7, 2011)

7/10
Hope this work.
[video=youtube;UosmKd1krWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UosmKd1krWU[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 7, 2011)

7/10 Not their best imo, needs more Skwisgaar
[video=youtube;l3Ve-_4Xz5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Ve-_4Xz5M[/video]
Maybe this should be in the wtf thread instead :V


----------



## Oopslol (May 7, 2011)

My mind is melted


----------



## STB (May 8, 2011)

1/10.

[video=youtube;uPrY-aHQ1OQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPrY-aHQ1OQ[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 8, 2011)

8/10 nice
[video=youtube;t7HoZGjle88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7HoZGjle88&playnext=1&list=PL3328F1BBA8F9B2B2[/video]


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;cWwYGy2LYOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWwYGy2LYOo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 9, 2011)

7/10 Not bad.

I am at school right now so...
[video=youtube;2VUhoD3vM9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VUhoD3vM9Q[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

6/10 I think that song is overrated, personally. 

[yt]IOZ6ptqcbUc[/yt]


----------



## FoxPhantom (May 9, 2011)

7/10: It's Ok, just meh.

[video=youtube;ZmhxWi5O1gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmhxWi5O1gg[/video]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 10, 2011)

?/10

That was not bad.
The parts without drums and singing, and heavy guitar of course.

[video=youtube;olTlIXkc5ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olTlIXkc5ig&NR=1[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 11, 2011)

8/10 must confess that this was interesting 

[video=youtube;ogLwHEPyXBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogLwHEPyXBE[/video]


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 11, 2011)

8/10, badass video, kinda reminded me of a few parts from this one:

[video=youtube;aDaOgu2CQtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDaOgu2CQtI[/video]


----------



## Morgoth (May 11, 2011)

6/10   The music and video were great, but the singing was in my opinion atrocious.

[video=youtube;HcfmbRo8CP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcfmbRo8CP0[/video]


----------



## Wreth (May 11, 2011)

5/10

Not my thing, can't knock it down any further than that because of personal preference though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf1KaRjOg9g&feature=related

Music video is NSFW


----------



## ghilliefox (May 11, 2011)

4/10 for the song but 1/10 for that wak azz apartment in the beginning
[video=youtube;LlGAxg4uMTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlGAxg4uMTA[/video]


----------



## Molotov (May 11, 2011)

Nope. 0/10

[video=youtube;4QCXr79Rkcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QCXr79Rkcw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 12, 2011)

4/10
[video=youtube;5patve0yHDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5patve0yHDs[/video]


----------



## Slyck (May 12, 2011)

0/10* HULK NO LIKE*

[video=youtube;3Ibe85f_Tqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ibe85f_Tqw[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 13, 2011)

5/10 Not my thing, but okey.
[video=youtube;jRJsRu9I0hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRJsRu9I0hs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 13, 2011)

0/10 I'm sorry. Now for my bad music.
[video=youtube;oaoub0EL_YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaoub0EL_YE[/video]


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 14, 2011)

5/10

The melody was nice but everything else creeped the hell outa me. Maybe I'm just bias.

Anyways here is mine 

[video=youtube;qdfG5IB2DzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdfG5IB2DzU[/video]


----------



## Morgoth (May 14, 2011)

3/10.    Can't say I liked that at all.

[video=youtube;3MukoBsRV_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MukoBsRV_A[/video]


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2011)

10/10 loved it


Just look at that face. Look at it.

[video=youtube;nWmnamgi7OY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWmnamgi7OY[/video]


----------



## narutonfuzzi (May 15, 2011)

Slyck said:


> 10/10 loved it
> 
> 
> Just look at that face. Look at it.
> ...


i 
that song was gay, also wtf is up with your avatar?


----------



## liber_dragon (May 16, 2011)

4/10 O.0
[video=youtube;ClEnbAeiYDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClEnbAeiYDM[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 16, 2011)

8/10, I like it
Vocals kind of remind me of Red Hot Chili Peppers
[video=youtube;6U9Bq1Ioeo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U9Bq1Ioeo4[/video]
edit: can someone freaking rate this already?
wtf happened to this thread?


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2011)

6/10 not bad, not great


[video=youtube;Qg0UyCPmksQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg0UyCPmksQ[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 19, 2011)

8/10 nice ^^
[video=youtube;00pFgcy4e3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00pFgcy4e3w[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (May 22, 2011)

i'm sorry, but they were just kinda silly in the video. Maybe if i had just heard the audio, but the video definitely jaded me. 4/10.

[yt]0g_Bo5DwRC8[/yt]


----------



## Molotov (May 23, 2011)

Only because of that fucking ending. 10/10

[video=youtube;EQb4RcIAnfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQb4RcIAnfQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## STB (May 23, 2011)

4/10 ehh..

[video=youtube;UXtDjPMazXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXtDjPMazXw[/video]


----------



## 00vapour (May 23, 2011)

STB said:


> 4/10 ehh..
> 
> *snip*


 

HNNNNNNG/10

Go Go 70's progrock!

[Yt]P6xNhksHyXI[/Yt]


----------



## Shiroka (May 23, 2011)

7/10 I'm not a huge fan of 70's progressive rock but I'd still see me listening to it during a long drive. I say it's a fairly satisfying song, if that makes any sense.

And now for something completely different.

[yt]JwBjhBL9G6U[/yt]

Edit: By the way, too many people are just rating songs without developing at all. It's no fun at all, at least make a brief comment on what you think of the song, god damn it!


----------



## liber_dragon (May 24, 2011)

7/10 not that bad ^^ 
[video=youtube;v7YLblswAI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7YLblswAI0[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (May 24, 2011)

eghhh, i don't like that kind of metal much. for it's genre, it's p. okay though. 5/10.

[yt]Q_-GiF77St0[/yt]


----------



## keretceres (May 24, 2011)

....It would have to be a 6/10. WTF with using Pachabel's canon instead of writing your own bloody tune... it IS catchy though.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/59Z9DIH_FAA[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 24, 2011)

"the uploader has not made this video available in your country" DAMMIT
[video=youtube;wp6QpMWaKpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp6QpMWaKpE[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (May 24, 2011)

uuuuhm idunno. video game soundtracks just aren't as impressive as they used to be. 6/10 though.

[yt]t86bPulWurk[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (May 24, 2011)

Can't really get into it... 5/10

[video=youtube;qeMFqkcPYcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg[/video]


----------



## Shiroka (May 24, 2011)

7/10 Nothing beats the good old classics... although I slightly prefer this other version of "Sweet Dreams";

[yt]q8RjRquFIWA[/yt]


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 24, 2011)

8/10 Pretty damn catchy.

[video=youtube;B12xFDlB1wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B12xFDlB1wc[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 25, 2011)

7/10 quite stale song, not too much variation. but as a friend of rock i give you one extra point.

[video=youtube;VoaUYcwEpSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoaUYcwEpSw[/video]


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2011)

7/10 pretty good


Love this song <3 
[video=youtube;dC4rMLqbn1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC4rMLqbn1Y[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (May 26, 2011)

Classic 8/10

[yt]Kj0EuvwRAiw[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2011)

9/10 Hadn't listened to any ska in forever. thanks man!

[video=youtube;NwaW4cZNwRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwaW4cZNwRk[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 26, 2011)

i'm not too fond for rap, but the bassline..7/10

[video=youtube;hNKjuC2kSPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNKjuC2kSPs[/video]
^ one of my fave bands


----------



## Namba (May 29, 2011)

10/10
Dude, I love Dream Theater!! Such a damn good instrumental... as well as album.

The End - Dangerous


----------



## Cocobanana (May 29, 2011)

7/10 It's pretty dang good!

[video=youtube;hHcyJPTTn9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHcyJPTTn9w[/video]


----------



## STB (May 29, 2011)

Hahaha....7.5/10

SO FAST:

[video=youtube;CSQUfTBcOu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSQUfTBcOu4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 29, 2011)

6.5/10
Not bad.

[video=youtube;cR0jfBTz1WQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR0jfBTz1WQ&feature=related[/video]

I will not accept anything over 3.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 29, 2011)

5/10 it was okay actually. started to get into it near the end
[video=youtube;qGUPXKG935c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGUPXKG935c[/video]


----------



## Slyck (May 30, 2011)

6/10 not bad

[video=youtube;78YpvJI6eSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78YpvJI6eSw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 30, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> 5/10 it was okay actually. started to get into it near the end


 
You got to the end? Wow. It's hard to find people who actually tolerate this shit.


----------



## Zanzi (May 30, 2011)

6/10 Nothing I'd listen to, but not awful.
[video=youtube;KhNN9GIbsS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhNN9GIbsS0[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (May 31, 2011)

7/10. definitely better for j-rock, IMO

this next one gets better after the first verse. trust me.
[yt]MdVyzGZyu8U[/yt]


----------



## Takun (May 31, 2011)

6/10.  The verse's are actually pretty cool but after awhile I realized it was just him rapping as fast as possible.  Didn't like the beat either.  Subject matter is also just not my thing.


[yt]Ua2loiGHZ38[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 31, 2011)

7/10 pretty good. they should colab with Imogen Heap, would be a perfect fit
[video=youtube;i2LzRqW6Nf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2LzRqW6Nf0[/video]


----------



## Jude (May 31, 2011)

Oddly... I really enjoyed that.
9/10.

[video=youtube;OIM5M6FmnmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIM5M6FmnmY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 31, 2011)

4/10
It's alright... just not my cup of tea.

[video=youtube;ssCYAaniyQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssCYAaniyQk&list=PLDBA4C9B5A55DAD69[/video]


----------



## Namba (May 31, 2011)

5.5/10 ehhhh... it wasn't bad
Oh, Sleeper - World Without a Sun


----------



## Slyck (Jun 1, 2011)

*0/10* I don't give a damn about your opinions of the sun.


[video=youtube;sZKpS5I4yJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZKpS5I4yJo[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 1, 2011)

8/10
haha! I never tried to assert one.
Radiohead - Bodysnatchers


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 1, 2011)

I LOVE Radiohead! In Rainbows is one of my favorite albums. 9/10

[video=youtube;QR_qa3Ohwls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR_qa3Ohwls[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 2, 2011)

'Twas refering to the song, not you  6.5/10

[video=youtube;kFLBgkHJBgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFLBgkHJBgo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 2, 2011)

haha, what the hell...i mean, it's a good song regardless of the message. 7/10.

[yt]GtOzUoS5bak[/yt]


----------



## STB (Jun 2, 2011)

10/10 easy.

[video=youtube;zrFMGDjG3HI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrFMGDjG3HI[/video]


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 3, 2011)

7/10,   I don't normally like rap but something about that song makes me love it.

\o/
[video=youtube;dYZq_DlRBHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYZq_DlRBHQ[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 3, 2011)

9/10
That's a good song, bro.
Comeback Kid - Wake the Dead


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 3, 2011)

7/10
Haha, I like this.

[video=youtube;6A91UB3QkdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A91UB3QkdE[/video]

Needed to get this out of my system. Forgive me.


----------



## Namba (Jun 3, 2011)

8.5/10
Likin' it!
Green Day - Longview 
When they were awesome.


----------



## Oopslol (Jun 3, 2011)

9/10 only because I love Greenday :<

[video=youtube;QYHR8rhNVLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYHR8rhNVLI[/video]

Get high, son


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 3, 2011)

6.5/10
That was pretty cool.

[video=youtube;N0mFr3WY1m8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0mFr3WY1m8#[/video]

Nnnng one more.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 3, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;xI0PW7ynNac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI0PW7ynNac[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jun 4, 2011)

4/10, I liked it until that weird synthesized voice came in.

[video=youtube;YPOTg-7pV64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPOTg-7pV64[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2011)

5/10
It's alright, but it doesn't really grasp my attention.

[video=youtube;_A_-qODHG4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A_-qODHG4E&list=PLDBA4C9B5A55DAD69[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2011)

2/10 Not my thing but not bad for what it is.

[video=youtube;8aTvELXNXNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aTvELXNXNU[/video]


----------



## STB (Jun 4, 2011)

Gahh...his voice<3 9/10

[video=youtube;m8fgqhZTgsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8fgqhZTgsQ[/video]

R.I.P.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 4, 2011)

7/10
[video=youtube;SY5EUKS-eM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY5EUKS-eM4&feature=BFa&list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc&index=6[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 4, 2011)

7/10
Nine Inch Nails - 1,000,000


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 5, 2011)

8/10
Not really a NIN fan, but that was badass.

[video=youtube;ryU4m8sCPWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryU4m8sCPWQ&feature=related[/video]

Fucking love the industrial feel to this song.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 5, 2011)

8/10 - Pretty damn good instrumental Industrial, which is unfortunately hard to come across these days.

[video=youtube;gj0Ul3Sdn64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj0Ul3Sdn64[/video]


----------



## STB (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm, I actually kinda liked it. 7/10

[video=youtube;O1tufujnbzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1tufujnbzU[/video]


----------



## ~Maelstrom~ (Jun 5, 2011)

6/10 - Musically, blegh. But it made me laugh; that def counts for something.

[video=youtube;DI3A_Mx0tMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI3A_Mx0tMQ[/video]


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 5, 2011)

6.5/10, the rhythm didn't change much, but I liked the part in the middle!

[video]http://youtu.be/zulEMWj3sVA?hd=1[/video]

This song makes me laugh.


----------



## Browder (Jun 6, 2011)

8/10

While it's not that funny or inspired it makes up most of it's points in pure catharsis against overpriveleged white biddies everywhere.

[yt]UF7rBcFolAc[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2011)

8/10
Which reminds me
Listener - Train Song


----------



## liber_dragon (Jun 6, 2011)

9/10 NICE! ^^

This was so shocking that i just had to share
[video=youtube;kspPE9E1yGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kspPE9E1yGM[/video]


----------



## STB (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha... Hard to rate it since it's just a mashup. But I give it a 10, just because how perfectly they mix.

[video=youtube;kqz1mBZNaEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqz1mBZNaEA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2011)

3/10
I don't know who this person is, but I don't particularly like him.

[video=youtube;y-i66qm9bPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-i66qm9bPI[/video]


----------



## erk123erky11 (Jun 6, 2011)

thank you guys


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2011)

7/10
Emery - Butcher's Mouth


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2011)

7/10
Emery - Butcher's Mouth


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 7, 2011)

I give it a 7/10

[yt]5MgyiN5j0Q0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2011)

erk123erky11 said:


> thank you guys


 
You're welcome, kind sir.


----------



## Branch (Jun 7, 2011)

i have that in a playlist somewhere. 8/10

[video=youtube;lCA-lisPe0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCA-lisPe0E[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 7, 2011)

I love the original song and band SO much, it's hard to give covers an honest listen. But I did, and this was pretty good. 6/10

[video=youtube;5eRX4QHZLfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eRX4QHZLfo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 7, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;uZnpikoHNWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZnpikoHNWw[/video]
recommend listening in 720p


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't listen to it often, but if you're a fan of these kinds of songs, I'd give it 7/10

[yt]w0bu2fMiL1c[/yt]


----------



## STB (Jun 9, 2011)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;Xes33n9_wzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xes33n9_wzg[/video]

lolol.


----------



## Namba (Jun 9, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3/10 ...but 7/10 for the lulz

AFI - The Boy Who Destroyed the World


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 9, 2011)

I really like this song 8.5/10

[yt]0-Pr3TNI14g[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 9, 2011)

Not so sure about this one, it's way off my tastes and something doesn't seem quite right. That out of the way i'll say 6.5/10 just for the pace.

[video=youtube;kMH3nGhThso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMH3nGhThso&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Raphael (Jun 9, 2011)

I liked it at 1:26 a lot. 7/10

[video=youtube;pDi9nlQ7TiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDi9nlQ7TiQ[/video]


----------



## FT522 (Jun 9, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;6b56jeNcxhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b56jeNcxhU[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 9, 2011)

8/10
That is ridiculously catchy.
I think my weirdness quote for the day has been fulfilled, though.

[video=youtube;bP4L9thuW9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP4L9thuW9o[/video]


----------



## L1B3R4710N (Jun 9, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> 8/10
> That is ridiculously catchy.
> I think my weirdness quote for the day has been fulfilled, though.
> 
> [video=youtube;bP4L9thuW9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP4L9thuW9o[/video]


TWDY automatically gets a 10/10 because fuck yeah post-rock

[video=youtube;ZOFttSQQ85E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOFttSQQ85E[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2011)

Not a big jazz guy, but that was pretty refreshing.  6/10

[yt]lTvBDEeoUGo[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 10, 2011)

I wasn't sure about this at the start, but then it got better as it progressed. 7.5/10

[video=youtube;tP6tQ7OEFlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP6tQ7OEFlY&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 10, 2011)

8.5/10


TechnoGypsy said:


> I wasn't sure about this at the start, but then it got better as it progressed.


This is exactly how I feel.

[video=youtube;0x6SdCpm7Ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6SdCpm7Ik[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 10, 2011)

7/10 it's neat

[video=youtube;3FsvMyQeC-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FsvMyQeC-Q[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 10, 2011)

5/10. I know I've heard at least one of their songs before... it was pretty good; the one posted wasn't very interesting, though.

[video=youtube;s3yCH5SKN_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3yCH5SKN_M[/video]


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 10, 2011)

6/10,  the video and the song go very well together, but other than that I couldn't really get into it.

[video=youtube;bng3agUOYiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bng3agUOYiI[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 10, 2011)

Pfff! That's a given! 9.5/10
Gallows - Come Friendly Bombs
British punk, anyone?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2011)

7.5/10
I'm not really too big on punk, but that was really cool.

[video=youtube;DnWGlrSMH78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnWGlrSMH78[/video]


----------



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;-ry-2NYmiU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ry-2NYmiU0[/video]

6/10
Just once, I had to.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2011)

3/10
I listen to noise and not even I can stand screamo.

[video=youtube;zECoOQ668nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zECoOQ668nA[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 10, 2011)

Mm....7/10, it was nice and kept me interested but not something i would listen to over and over I guess?

[yt]4KkVhxO9jaI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 11, 2011)

Have heard before... still get the same impression as I did first time around; the song fails to be what it's trying to be, which makes it little more than a trainwreck.
3/10

[video=youtube;wB0dEjr1tkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB0dEjr1tkg[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 11, 2011)

8/10 nice
[video=youtube;NBbOoNuIoOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBbOoNuIoOQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2011)

8/10
Yes. This is relevant to my interests.

[video=youtube;3cDBBqE6nsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cDBBqE6nsU&list=PLDBA4C9B5A55DAD69[/video]


----------



## STB (Jun 11, 2011)

7/10 pretty neat!

hip-hop dubstep anyone?

[video=youtube;MyRvnCwaeJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyRvnCwaeJg[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 12, 2011)

2/10 The worst of both genres...
[video=youtube;gocGlRuW1bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gocGlRuW1bw[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 12, 2011)

8/10. This had great atmosphere.

[video=youtube;P99bYXNBAhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P99bYXNBAhQ&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

Female singer sounds auto-tuned and/or looped
Male singer can't sing

Had no problem with the music itself though it wasn't anything special.

3/10

[video=youtube;zkvQte7JWpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkvQte7JWpw[/video]


----------



## Kibu (Jun 12, 2011)

8/10 

pretty nice and calm... but it's too slow...

[video=youtube;SPlQpGeTbIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPlQpGeTbIE[/video]


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

6/10, kinda weird for me. 

[video=youtube;zZJ6jnD2MFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZJ6jnD2MFI[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 12, 2011)

9/10 metallica is always awesome
[video=youtube;3maUpv2fGPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3maUpv2fGPo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 12, 2011)

5/10
Ehhh...

[video=youtube;LPmrLVmwfQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPmrLVmwfQQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

I usually like most Ozzy stuff but... wow, that was just too cheesy to be enjoyable. His voice doesn't go well with ballads, either.
4/10

[video=youtube;FK2IAyCuJ4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK2IAyCuJ4U[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 12, 2011)

8/10 First time hearing something by them, pretty good.

Mr. Big - American Beauty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvzlGuu_qAM


----------



## liber_dragon (Jun 13, 2011)

7/10 Fresh ^^

[video=youtube;H1Dq3kmiyeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1Dq3kmiyeI[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 14, 2011)

6/10
[video=youtube;2omuoO_hIbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2omuoO_hIbQ[/video]










 anyone who rates it anything less than a 10 should die


----------



## Cyril (Jun 14, 2011)

10/10. One of the greatest songs ever written.

[video=youtube;zv2i5qPG4K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv2i5qPG4K0[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

7/10
Mostly good, seemed repetitive at the end.
[video=youtube;GqmRDV0a_70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqmRDV0a_70&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## STB (Jun 15, 2011)

7/10 never cared for TOOL, but always liked this song.

[video=youtube;DHEOF_rcND8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHEOF_rcND8[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 15, 2011)

6/10 Not very memorable, but reminds me of happier times.

[video=youtube;f_h5DMHh5_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_h5DMHh5_M[/video]


----------



## STB (Jun 16, 2011)

Ugh.... I actually REALLY liked this. 9/10.

Ok, even if you don't like rap, give this a chance, because this is talent:

[video=youtube;Zl9H0YmWIzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl9H0YmWIzs[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 16, 2011)

7/10 I like rap and this seemed great, but some off the audio effects threw it off.
[video=youtube;PvpWJhxp8m4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvpWJhxp8m4[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 16, 2011)

6/10 Not bad, first time listening to them. (Yes, it is nice and cozy under this rock)

Sonata Arctica - It Won't Fade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85k2bbtKOeQ


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 16, 2011)

4/10 I have a serious problem with the vocals...
[video=youtube;oEqdb8jlrsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEqdb8jlrsM[/video]


----------



## STB (Jun 16, 2011)

*damn I was ninjad*

9/10. I'm a rap dude, but I LOVE Sonata Arctica.

Just listen to it:

[video=youtube;xYtM5T9Nv-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYtM5T9Nv-I[/video]


----------



## guzelsahne41 (Jun 16, 2011)

love punishment


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow that's good. 9/10.
I managed to laugh a few times during that.

[video=youtube;Cm2IQ0y2J0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm2IQ0y2J0Q&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2011)

One of the few Vocaloid songs I absolutely despise ;~;
3/10

[yt]vxKvjCPGBuo[/yt]


----------



## nicebutdim (Jun 16, 2011)

[FONT=&quot][4/10]
[/FONT][video=youtube;qzU9OrZlKb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzU9OrZlKb8[/video]

So what can you say about my favourite song?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 16, 2011)

so THAT'S what my sister has been singing all this time!! 7/10 for you!

[video=youtube;TYYyMu3pzL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYYyMu3pzL4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

0/10
What the HELL do you have against my ears? They've never hurt YOU!
[video=youtube;8eAdPFGfikk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eAdPFGfikk[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jun 16, 2011)

eh 4/10

[yt]DUZ_TGps96o[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Jun 16, 2011)

5/10. The guitar work was pretty good and despite being a long song it didn't feel like it was dragging out. However like most metal, I could not abide the singing. I can't rate the lyrics because I could not understand them so that portion of the song gets an automatic 0.

[yt]SM-jAqc6100[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Catchy. Not my favorite song from Outkast, but very good nonetheless. 
7/10

[yt]Pj6Q0xRW5bQ[/yt]
The banjos may throw you off, but give it a listen. I think it's worth it.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 18, 2011)

Very minimalistic but very enjoyable. 9/10.

[video=youtube;ww_g-h3mf2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww_g-h3mf2c[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Mm. Sigur Ros. That harmonica in the intro, the buildup, the vocals. Gold. 
8/10 

[yt]KVwSP51KVO8[/yt] 
Watch in HD if possible, as the video is lovely.


----------



## Lapdog (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmm, 8/10, nice beat intro at the beginning, and then weird ambiance with vocals, but then brass in the background.

[video=youtube;QH2-TGUlwu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4[/video]
I can probably assume someone has posted this, but its epicness means it needs another rate.


----------



## Namba (Jun 18, 2011)

wtf/10 ???
Or rather 8/10 because it made me lawl as well

[yt]nGFEPb0GNtY[/yt]


----------



## Zerig (Jun 18, 2011)

6/10, too screamy.

[video=youtube;GeJuUqDqY00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeJuUqDqY00&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 18, 2011)

2/10 what in the everloving fuck did I just listen to

[yt]iByL69BzfxQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 18, 2011)

that is trash. trashy trash. was only two minutes long and I still couldn't finish it. 0/10
[video=youtube;LPTuWLug3PA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPTuWLug3PA[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 18, 2011)

7/10 - A bit odd at a lot of moments; weird instrumental sounds, but the overall tune and quality of song made up for it in the end.

[video=youtube;TUHFfR8hWcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUHFfR8hWcA[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not a huge Metallica fan but I can appreciate their music for what it started. Though that's one of their songs that I consider to be excellent, regardless of the fact that it's not their usual. 9/10.
I take your Metallica and raise it one Megadeth.
[video=youtube;71ww3XH4zEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71ww3XH4zEg[/video]
Note: I dislike most Megadeth and I hate Dave Mustaine, but they've put out some damn awesome songs.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 18, 2011)

7/10 - Not a big fan of the vocals, but being able to play those instruments like that is admirable to say the least.
(I'm also not the biggest metalhead, but I like quite a few songs within that genre)

[video=youtube;vaj6YGOLskQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaj6YGOLskQ[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

You just have to snap your fingers to the beat. Really great, really catchy. 8/10
[yt]7ROr9HTmfCY[/yt]


----------



## Blutide (Jun 18, 2011)

liked it 9/10. I like all sorts of music 
[yt]yn4vo2oAXdw[/yt]
Nice heavy metal too >: )


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 18, 2011)

7.5/10 Not great, but it did have it's moments.

ÐšÑƒÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð´Ð° - ÐšÐ°Ñ‚Ð¾Ðº
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok3RnyWUbWo&feature=related


----------



## epslion (Jun 18, 2011)

~Cut The Strings Of Villainy~ by me yes epsilon 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5955461/


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 18, 2011)

8/10 - Good from what I heard, it was kind of short. Sounded reminiscent of an older game like Deus Ex or something from that time period.

[video=youtube;iV0bhJP0fVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV0bhJP0fVc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;m9Ka7QRqcPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9Ka7QRqcPU[/video]

The theme that this song gives off is just so amazing.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 18, 2011)

That was a pretty neat song, but not really my thing
6/10

This song is from me to you, Sollux
[yt]iuXkhE0VMcw[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 19, 2011)

9/10 - Oho this is definitely the kind of thing I can get into. It's like Interpol without the romantic guise and finesse. Rough and manic.

And now, I feel obliged to link an Interpol song, with a kickass video to boot. Hope you like.

[video=youtube;QdBGmwkQAqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdBGmwkQAqg[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 20, 2011)

Good song, but the puppet thing is creepy as hell 9/10

[yt]mmrcxWZiEgA[/yt]


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Catchy and cool, didn't like the vocals though. 7/10

[yt]bb6cBKE3WzQ[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2011)

8/10 That was straight out of the 70's but with 2011 production quality. Not my thing but pretty great for what it is
[video=youtube;hcmEwaLJXpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcmEwaLJXpI[/video]
had this in my head for some reason
i don't always listen to songs with massive amounts of distortion and compression
but when i do, i prefer tobacco


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

8/10
I liked it. :3

[video=youtube;ajUaCfItAkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajUaCfItAkY[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

'Demented circus' came to mind, creepy. But the tuneish thing at the back, repeating over and over and over was slightly annoying. 4/10.
Gosh, I've stopped it but IT'S STILL IN MY HEAD! NOOOOOOOO!!

Quickly! listen to something more disturbing!!
[video=youtube;F21aifX0lZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F21aifX0lZY&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

9/10
Not the slightest bit disturbing, but still really good.

[video=youtube;QwKhTLPr-A4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwKhTLPr-A4[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

4/10 - Didn't like it much at all. Just seemed boring to me. I can usually dig ambient too.

[video=youtube;ciLjqjlPfu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciLjqjlPfu4[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2011)

Eh. Not terrible but not especially interesting. 7/10.

[video=youtube;t8JzbrduVXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8JzbrduVXU[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Edit - beaten. The song above me....7/10, no comments. 

[yt]mBcDoZnN8ac[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

6/10 - I didn't really like the vocals, but the unconventional instruments and funky beat were pretty cool.

[video=youtube;IrODU_LJ4sE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrODU_LJ4sE[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

10/10
That song is amazing <3

[video=youtube;HoPYY4oNq9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoPYY4oNq9A[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 21, 2011)

Is the song starting yet? No? how 'bout now? Nope. Ends. That was the song? 3/10

[yt]GiV00MCgq5M[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 21, 2011)

I dared not turn this up too loud to decipher words. But it sounded intense. 6/10 for you sir.

[video=youtube;mEUw6sWz6Mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEUw6sWz6Mw&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 21, 2011)

6/10 - Not really my thing, but decent for what it is.

[video=youtube;n6P0SitRwy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 21, 2011)

Meh. Never been a huge Nirvana song, and that song doesn't really change my mind, but they're not annoying at the very least. 6/10.

[video=youtube;cKTpMofVxAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKTpMofVxAk[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 23, 2011)

8.5/10 good stuff

mewithoutYou -We Know Who Our Enemies Are


----------



## Cain (Jun 23, 2011)

Ehh, don't really like that. 2/10.
[video=youtube;94bGzWyHbu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bGzWyHbu0[/video]
Now this...This is epic.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

Ehhhh. I used to like that song but it seems kind of boring to me now. 6/10 

[yt]rk3rq_XzOPU[/yt]


----------



## johnny (Jun 23, 2011)

I would asy 9/10. I really like the lead guitar, and the lyrics are epic!         Blues Rock time! This is "Green Onions" By Booker T. And the MGs, you've probably heard it in a bowling alley at some time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bpS-cOBK6Q


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are some funky beats, man. 9/10

[yt]d7R7q1lSZfs[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Jun 23, 2011)

9/10 nice

[video=youtube;yctfXIqugXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yctfXIqugXc[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 24, 2011)

8/10
[yt]Q1F_88UksxA[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 24, 2011)

I should like it, but it just seemed to get monotonous by the end and I lost interest. 5/10.

[video=youtube;4Hru2SS1pDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hru2SS1pDs[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;k4b-GEJh8AM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4b-GEJh8AM&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2011)

7/10 I enjoyed it well enough, I give it that.

[yt]6pWfSdMyh9o[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 26, 2011)

6/10. T'was alright. Especially the sudden BANG at the start.

[video=youtube;fuBy3UUMVXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuBy3UUMVXo&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 26, 2011)

The video is not available in the US. D:

Evandeskunk's video: 7/10

[video=youtube;KUOeibCly70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUOeibCly70[/video]


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 26, 2011)

8/10 Very good, now I'm getting their work. I'd heard of them before but never really put much effort into listening.

[yt]vbhJ9c-pFoI[/yt]


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 27, 2011)

7/10. I love the beat
[yt]e8X3ACToii0[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 27, 2011)

6/10 I guess it was good, but I didn't find anything special about them

[yt]0-Pr3TNI14g[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 27, 2011)

This seems awfully familiar to the one you did before. Still, it's good. 6.5/10

[video=vimeo;1760925]http://vimeo.com/1760925[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 28, 2011)

That's just the horns. Ska uses lots of horns. Anyways, 7.5/10. Not very into slow songs, but I felt slightly moved by it.

[yt]FMU_dyZ7om4[/yt]


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 28, 2011)

6.5/10 It struggled to hold my attention. I'm not really into ska though.

[video=youtube;6G88c5E-5dY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G88c5E-5dY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 28, 2011)

7.24/10

[video=youtube;5NACWZBDtN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NACWZBDtN8&feature=autoplay&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=6&playnext=6[/video]


----------



## johnny (Jun 28, 2011)

I like how it gets real fast. 7.5/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj8t76Nig0c
this song is exactly how I feel


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 for forest gump
9/10 for song
[video=youtube;JrnAKFEvQnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrnAKFEvQnY&feature=mh_lolz&list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc[/video]


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 28, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> 10/10 for forest gump
> 9/10 for song
> [video=youtube;JrnAKFEvQnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrnAKFEvQnY&feature=mh_lolz&list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc[/video]


 
8/10

Hahaha, pirates theme is epic, this made it even better though

[video=youtube;UfUN3l5RAh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfUN3l5RAh0[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a really big fan of BB. That song is pretty average to me. 6/10

[yt]05UZrTV04Tk[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jun 28, 2011)

9/10 fucking good man

[yt]0mC7jbG9yi0[/yt]


----------



## STB (Jun 29, 2011)

7/10, never really cared for Nirvana... but I do jam out to this song occasionally

[video=youtube;CSQUfTBcOu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSQUfTBcOu4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 29, 2011)

Not a particular favourite genre, but I managed to listen to the whole song just for the rapid speech. 5.5/10.

[video=youtube;tJMuEB5hFdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJMuEB5hFdc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 29, 2011)

Prreeettyy awesome. Kinda wobbly and chippy. Happy musics! 8/10

[yt]HDSty1MHIFA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2011)

6.5/10
It was very interesting. I think the song got better halfway through, though.

[video=youtube;-WyKbbP8ft0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WyKbbP8ft0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 30, 2011)

Listened to this twice, the first time I was under the impression that you did the animations. Did a bit of research and an assumption that maybe you didn't. Music wasn't likeable. 3.5/10

[video=youtube;kHbsS1IL8kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHbsS1IL8kg&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 30, 2011)

8/10 I scared my dog when I turned it up really loud lol 

[video=youtube;Qt83YS_yay8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt83YS_yay8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Listened to this twice, the first time I was under the impression that you did the animations.


 
You know, I figured at one point someone would assume that. I'm an unoriginal asshole that uses someone else's art to represent myself.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, lets say 6.9 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn_G73ajbWQ


----------



## Koray (Jul 1, 2011)

It's nice!!  9/10

[video=youtube;qo-JIFP6SBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo-JIFP6SBk[/video]


----------



## AlphaDark (Jul 2, 2011)

System of a Down has some good songs, this is not one of them.  3/10

[video=youtube;ITRgkvXpCG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITRgkvXpCG4&playnext=1&list=PL79C73B986573C614[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jul 2, 2011)

8/10 pretty good

Norma Jean - Face:face


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2011)

Waaay too heavy for me. Ow my ears 4/10 (extra point because I'm awake now thank you)

[yt]tBFDHOsdoxo[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jul 2, 2011)

Very nice, very mystic I <3

Ice on the Sheets - Ugly Casanova
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si-gt-i-gDc


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 2, 2011)

A bit slow, but enjoyable. I found it hard to understand the lyrics, but that hasn't stopped me from liking most songs. 7/10

[yt]LX5_1POJ8_Y[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 3, 2011)

Can't say I liked this song to begin with, but then the horns got to me. Love them horns. 8/10.

[video=youtube;78tqM_hALuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78tqM_hALuk&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

Pretty cool OMG DID I HEAR A METAL GEAR ALERT SOUND IN THERE
9/10 just for that because that was awesome.

[yt]qGyPuey-1Jw[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 3, 2011)

What a classic. I felt like I was in a sea shanty feeling. 9/10

[yt]pYUw5yfxICk[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2011)

5.5/10
It was interesting, but nothing I could really sit down and listen to.
Gah, I could never come up with good excuses.

[video=youtube;VYwTZ_wiwYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYwTZ_wiwYk&feature=autoplay&list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&index=23&playnext=1[/video]

The song isn't listed on this video, but it's _'Fuck U Up'_ by _Sonic Mayhem_.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 3, 2011)

7/10 was okay

[video=youtube;KmB8ywJYMww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmB8ywJYMww[/video]


----------



## Cain (Jul 4, 2011)

Ehh. Didn't like it that much. 2/10

[video=youtube;1OZs7IoWTvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OZs7IoWTvc[/video]

<3 A7x


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know why, but I was laughing throughout the first minute. For that you get a 7/10.
[video=youtube;DpS7nCweYZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Topnik (Jul 5, 2011)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHxb2etJroY

Might offend


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2011)

wtfamilisteningto.jpg/wmv/avi
1/10

[yt]497EHjfY_Ns[/yt]


----------



## Topnik (Jul 5, 2011)

Kinda weak 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3BjgG-rpZ8&feature=related


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 5, 2011)

Topnik said:


> Kinda weak 3/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3BjgG-rpZ8&feature=related


 
who is that band in your avatar man
is it LDoH?
i wanted to go to deathfest this year partly because they were playing
if it ends up being carcass i will feel like such a dork

8/9
i love those skittery blastbeats
theyre outta control!


[yt]5L6CLIFFwzE[/yt]
forgive me for being a little "sensitive" this week


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 6, 2011)

5/10
Too happy for me.

[video=youtube;DGMy9sxPeMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGMy9sxPeMk[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 6, 2011)

I wasn't expecting much at the start of this song, in fact it was an automatic dislike. And then It got worse. The only good point I could find was the throbbing bass thingy. 1/10

[video=youtube;ABc1SWQJGjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABc1SWQJGjY&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Topnik (Jul 6, 2011)

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGJtJTzAdOU&playnext=1&list=PLB2B7CFF95271A598

Creepiest videogame song


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2011)

2/10 Downright terrible song
[video=youtube;Xwu3pinovNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xwu3pinovNw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Topnik (Jul 7, 2011)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96wgEf5OqLk&feature=related


----------



## Slyck (Jul 8, 2011)

Vid. no longer available. :/

[video=youtube;63Q-h3aWBm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63Q-h3aWBm4[/video]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 8, 2011)

I have high dislike for that "music".
0/10

[video=youtube;8LJtMrhb558]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LJtMrhb558[/video]
I love vibrato, and this kind of music, no idea why.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 8, 2011)

I quite liked this, not so much the absurdisim in the video (Which I shouldn't take into account), but definitely the vocals and the intertwining between the singers. 8.5/10

[video=youtube;SGBgQHDl9w8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGBgQHDl9w8&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 8, 2011)

8/10 but the vid was a bit weird

[video=youtube;bcvdTrGmfeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcvdTrGmfeo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Topnik (Jul 8, 2011)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96wgEf5OqLk&feature=related


----------



## Razzor (Jul 9, 2011)

Topnik said:


> 6/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96wgEf5OqLk&feature=related



2/10  Way too repetitive for me, a whole minute of the song was the very same beat, and video game music bores me to tears usually anyway.  Finally, lyrical value is key to me in music, so instrumentals don't do it.

Altar Bridge - Ghost of Days Gone By


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, I like this song. Had it in the background while I browsed and had to unplug my headphones and kick back to it. Very awesome, 9/10, possibly an 8 because it really is just several different generic music things stamped together, but it's too enjoyable to rate lower.

[yt]4E4-9yKTv_I[/yt]


----------



## liber_dragon (Jul 9, 2011)

Really nice ^^  9/10
[video=youtube;2jCd-KTTR_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jCd-KTTR_I&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Razzor (Jul 9, 2011)

liber_dragon said:


> Really nice ^^  9/10
> [video=youtube;2jCd-KTTR_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jCd-KTTR_I&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


 
Okay before I tell you my rating...  God dammit I hate when you guys post the video like that, I had a bitch of a time getting it to load at all.  >.<  
Now...  The video was totally freaking weird, and the beat was good, which both kind of make up for the fact that I hate Screamo, anything with screaming for more than a few lines is a no in my book, so giving all factors, 6/10

I'm totally going to stay mainstream here <3  Also, this song kinda makes me cry.
Stone Sour - Hesitate


----------



## STB (Jul 9, 2011)

7.5/10!

[video=youtube;80u69f0Hixw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80u69f0Hixw[/video]


----------



## Topnik (Jul 10, 2011)

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h6136zZq6I


----------



## Namba (Jul 10, 2011)

8/10 Love Slayer

[yt]KXGinFnJnfM[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice, very nice. Not sure what else to add, but definitely nice. 8/10

[yt]u7aDstrDMf0[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

Eh, a little odd, but pretty enjoyable. 7/10.

[video=youtube;YpjdJhfRXYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpjdJhfRXYc[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, the start was good. Sounded like something from a game. Got a bit of a shock when the heavy metalness kicked in but it still sounded pretty good. 8/10
Loved the synth (or whatever that was).

[video=youtube;I85hWIBR2q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I85hWIBR2q0&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Jude (Jul 11, 2011)

6/10

[video=youtube;r8ulZ7cQm64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8ulZ7cQm64[/video]


----------



## STB (Jul 11, 2011)

6.5/10. Interpol has a few songs I like, this one is meh.

[video=youtube;wo8waGM0OMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo8waGM0OMQ[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jul 11, 2011)

7/10 pretty good!

[yt]TSAI1c-lVgk[/yt]


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 12, 2011)

6/10 I'm more of a prog rock kind of guy (Rush)

[video=youtube;qHrvlT-DR-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHrvlT-DR-g[/video]

Michiru Yamane FTW


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 12, 2011)

5/10

[video=youtube;p3G5IXn0K7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3G5IXn0K7A[/video]
big time nostalgia when i found this


----------



## Raphael (Jul 12, 2011)

Memories. 6/10 only because it's not a serious song.

[video=youtube;-5SC9h6vBa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5SC9h6vBa4[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 13, 2011)

6/10

[video=youtube;2R677MV--WI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R677MV--WI[/video]
Even if you're not a brony, just listen, it's awesome


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, why am I listening to this AGAIN?!?!?
And again
and again
and again.
I don't even know the original.
9/10

[video=youtube;k_q9y5vSIrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_q9y5vSIrw&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jul 13, 2011)

2/10. The game has great music. The fans..... not so much.

[video=youtube;dz9gpqqOcXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz9gpqqOcXA[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 14, 2011)

8/10 for lyrics 2/10 song
[video=youtube;qqXi8WmQ_WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 15, 2011)

4/10, it wasn't a particularly good song but I did laugh a little at how ridiculous it was.
[video=youtube;JIwYGZlBw9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIwYGZlBw9Y[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jul 16, 2011)

5/10 Great composition but you can take that twang and put it up your ass.

[video=youtube;cFIqxnSo-gQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFIqxnSo-gQ&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Topnik (Jul 16, 2011)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH936PQ1QaI


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

I can dig that. 8/10 

[yt]4ua64HbsBUo[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 16, 2011)

That was awesome, the music worked seamlessly with the video and it was such a pleasure to listen to.
9/10

[video=youtube;PuqsxnHlhTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuqsxnHlhTc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Topnik (Jul 16, 2011)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-FpcyrvsNI


----------



## Slyck (Jul 18, 2011)

6/10 Not a big metal fan but not bad.

209 likes, 0 dislikes:
[video=youtube;En-PZIvzO64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En-PZIvzO64[/video]


----------



## Topnik (Jul 19, 2011)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVcooAbCYOI
This shit is popular, sadly...


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 19, 2011)

4/10 beggining reminded me of BF2 though

[video=youtube;kPhT6HBQbFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPhT6HBQbFE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jul 20, 2011)

7/10 sweeet

[video=youtube;ENi04LAdmLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENi04LAdmLY[/video]


----------



## Topnik (Jul 20, 2011)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niURVuo0-dY


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 20, 2011)

5/10
eh...

[video=youtube;mAT92O09vrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAT92O09vrY&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL074D93507B4  7DD0D&amp;index=84[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 21, 2011)

Questionable, especially the 'why' voice. what saved it was the introduction of the male singer, then it got a whole lot better. 7.5/10
(Neat, this new post-box autosaves!)
[video=youtube;1_gW0-3LaRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_gW0-3LaRA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Zhael (Jul 21, 2011)

Eh. It would be better as an 8bit loop, not a 4:50 song.  5/10, though, for the interesting breakdown around 2:20.

[video=youtube;O4Ro6AIWYns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Ro6AIWYns[/video]


Sorry, guys. I have a soft spot for the nina.  Don't care for the techno furries seem to have a fetish for.


----------



## Koray (Jul 21, 2011)

no. just no. 1/10
[yt]Zce1QaicJTs[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 21, 2011)

7/10 I knew that sounded like Bjork
I could do without the screeching though :S
[video=youtube;EQBWz6eJQ9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQBWz6eJQ9Y[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Jul 21, 2011)

8/10 Pretty nice.

[video=youtube;_k83WArW5XU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k83WArW5XU[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 21, 2011)

4/10 - nah

[video=youtube;bFZj6Fnq4G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFZj6Fnq4G4[/video]


----------



## Nargle (Jul 24, 2011)

2/10

IMO this is a really beautiful song, I just love it:
[video=youtube;6CJ96LGGP6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CJ96LGGP6w&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## nfd (Jul 24, 2011)

6/10

[video=youtube;ZKoCPQXpjus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKoCPQXpjus[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 24, 2011)

This is much gentler than what I know (Crookers remix). 8/10

[video=youtube;M6IGUC33h3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6IGUC33h3w&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Larry (Jul 25, 2011)

7/10 Nice melody, but it kinda raped my ears a bit. 

[video=youtube;evFc-ZghWME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evFc-ZghWME[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 25, 2011)

1/10
I fucking hate rap.

[video=youtube;eVWEqQnjT0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVWEqQnjT0M[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 25, 2011)

So it's a song about being as dissonant as possible while also doing as many annoying things as possible?
I call that "noise". 0/10.
[video=youtube;QROHLWOEclc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QROHLWOEclc[/video]


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 25, 2011)

7.5/10 Not too shabby. I may have to check 'em out.

[video=youtube;j5i8-VezuFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5i8-VezuFU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 25, 2011)

Keroro said:


> 1/10
> I fucking hate rap.
> 
> [video=youtube;eVWEqQnjT0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVWEqQnjT0M[/video]



WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT -3/10 NOT MUSIC KTHX
[yt]HAfFfqiYLp0[/yt]

Caution: Epilepsy and shit


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 26, 2011)

6/10
SOO MUCH LIGHTS! MY EYES!

Have some soft progressive house
[video=youtube;dvLPX65AOws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvLPX65AOws&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Topnik (Jul 26, 2011)

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmMff0MC_uw


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 27, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;z59gAXZ0ksQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z59gAXZ0ksQ&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc  &amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2011)

3/10

[yt]930aHiTe9_w[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 27, 2011)

I almost stopped after the first few seconds. Somewhat glad I didn't. 8/10.
[video=youtube;v1lC3fUtMew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1lC3fUtMew[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 27, 2011)

6/10 that was i dunno

[video=youtube;WgBeu3FVi60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgBeu3FVi60[/video]


----------



## cad (Jul 27, 2011)

Not really my thing. 4/10

[video=youtube;YXLu9TMpQM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXLu9TMpQM8[/video]


----------



## Kranda (Jul 27, 2011)

8/10 I liked the beat, but it could have done without the vocals. Here's one of my favorite ponified.
[video=youtube;RhGF0C6Q-Nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhGF0C6Q-Nc[/video]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 27, 2011)

solid two out of a billion

[video=youtube;g_1Pa6vE14c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_1Pa6vE14c[/video]


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 27, 2011)

9/10

Miles Davis is classic.

[yt]cY1mR7k0rzA[/yt]


----------



## Azure (Jul 27, 2011)

8/10 Atmosphere is boss

Pardon my vagina...

[yt]WgLxifqI6k8][/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2011)

Love that album so much. Not my favorite song off it, but it's great nonetheless. I love the stories Atmosphere sings. (My favorite is The Waitress if anyone wants to know I guess)
8/10

[yt]z9bfVWlXWRs[/yt]

Not the best song I've listened to lately but I really love her voice ;;


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 28, 2011)

7/10 not bad
[video=youtube;j1Bzpt7Dq_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1Bzpt7Dq_Q&amp;NR=1[/video]

the '90's were great


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 28, 2011)

4/10 - Not something I'd listen to again

[video=youtube;hglVqACd1C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8[/video]


----------



## Browder (Jul 28, 2011)

Generic guitars and generic vocals. Lyricism was also incredibly average. I did not watch the video.

5/10

[yt]o6Q6HYJOo2M[/yt]


----------



## ScarzTheJackal (Jul 28, 2011)

4/10 Uhhhh What?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbVoDVWZsc Wheel In The Sky - Journey


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 28, 2011)

8.5/10 Awesome song.

Emperor - I Am the Black Wizards
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgQRRI9goFg&feature=related


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 29, 2011)

2/10 - Generic pop crap with no unique qualities and nothing I'd listen to again.

[video=youtube;0NUX4tW5pps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NUX4tW5pps[/video]

If you know Gangsta Rap, you'll know this song. A true classic.


----------



## Topnik (Jul 29, 2011)

Blocked

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec505vEpySA

It''s called black humor, before asking questions...


----------



## Sar (Jul 29, 2011)

I wanna see glee attempt to cover that.

[video=youtube;NPSBfIRVqJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPSBfIRVqJg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 29, 2011)

Eh, it was pleasant but not that interesting.

[video=youtube;q4fbvdEmkRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4fbvdEmkRw[/video]
I WILL MAKE PEOPLE LISTEN TO THIS BAND I JUST LEARNED EXISTED YESTERDAY


----------



## Kranda (Jul 29, 2011)

Ehh not my favorite, I give it a 5/10

[video=youtube;LJtFH_XXDNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJtFH_XXDNs[/video]

The call and response from the violin and the cello are my favorite in this one.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 29, 2011)

Sounds epic and it's well orchestrated. Really liked. 9/10

[video=youtube;Td9d5plwFQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td9d5plwFQg[/video]
we're doing the entire album folks


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 30, 2011)

8/10 T'was nice
I can imagine someone running over rooftops in the rain for the first minute.

[video=youtube;gu2Ee_Yvzkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu2Ee_Yvzkc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2011)

7/10
dat tempo

[video=youtube;DpS7nCweYZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpS7nCweYZI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL074D93507B4  7DD0D&amp;index=114[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 31, 2011)

7/10
[video=youtube;OMiqnmOFIpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMiqnmOFIpo[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 31, 2011)

9/10 really good!
[video=youtube;wfpHI1mZp-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfpHI1mZp-w&amp;feature=bf_next&amp;list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

7.5/10
Better than I expected.

[video=youtube;tkUvZ5e4B2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkUvZ5e4B2M&amp;feature=view_all&amp;list=PL074D93  507B47DD0D&amp;index=112[/video]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 1, 2011)

7/10 because I put it on my stereo.
[video=youtube;iqCoWgcGDL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqCoWgcGDL8[/video]


----------



## Kamau Husky (Aug 1, 2011)

4/10 Not really my thing.

[video=youtube;Tb-gI_pFog0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb-gI_pFog0[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 1, 2011)

3/10
It was less than I expected. Plus it made me want to listen to THIS:
[video=youtube;hzB-FL1kzj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzB-FL1kzj8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
You do not march to song, song marches you!


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

5/10, or in soviet russia... 10/5

[video=youtube;McsWKczU6wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McsWKczU6wc[/video]


----------



## Stawks (Aug 1, 2011)

9/10

Man, the 80's. Coke was so much better back then.

[yt]37dBq_4TsZI[/yt]


----------



## 'PossumSpit (Aug 2, 2011)

7/10. i mean, i got a soft, crusty, spot for punk music.

[yt]TdumJ7rfdr4[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Aug 2, 2011)

6.5/10 it was okay. I'm not the biggest fan of that kind of music (unless it's owl city, for some reason lol)[yt]9kLkh9iDXHQ[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Aug 2, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

5/10
It was alright until "BRAWWAWAHWAHWAHGWAHGLWRAKLJTYANYMOHIU<IIJHERKTY".

[video=youtube;cgQWp_Hlius]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgQWp_Hlius&amp;feature=view_all&amp;list=PL074D93  507B47DD0D&amp;index=94[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome, especially at 2:01. eviiiiillllll
9/10

[video=youtube;IBLYq8WPTOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBLYq8WPTOI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## 'PossumSpit (Aug 3, 2011)

9/10. that was cool as hell. reminds me of Pendulum.

[yt]A_asfZhfTBk[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Aug 3, 2011)

10/10 

rate this on how BAD it it.
[video=youtube;-WqJ35BZUAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WqJ35BZUAc[/video]


----------



## iTails (Aug 3, 2011)

what the fuck am i listening to/10 (-500000000/10)

[video=youtube;dD40VXFkusw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD40VXFkusw[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Aug 3, 2011)

0/10 trash garbage feces
didn't last a minute

[video=youtube;D60U9uXPt2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D60U9uXPt2w[/video]
yes, 12 minutes. you'll be glad you listened.


----------



## Cinder Raccoon (Aug 3, 2011)

10/10, I very much liked that.
And it being 12 minutes is only a plus.
[video=youtube;s9wsNlXPGIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9wsNlXPGIA[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 3, 2011)

2/10
He can't sing.
[video=youtube;yzC4hFK5P3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Aug 3, 2011)

6/10 because Japanese music rarely, if at all, makes sense. but higher rating because it isnt that hard to listen to.

[video=youtube;4W3XCuRjTSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W3XCuRjTSY&amp;feature=mh_lolz&amp;list=FL5tIa3S8  zcPc[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 4, 2011)

0/10 
If bands played shit like that in any country, we'd probably have terrorists from there. 

Bear with the frail voice on this one:
[video=youtube;Ta0a3DFUU0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y[/video]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 4, 2011)

seven
[video=youtube;OYmgjk22qXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYmgjk22qXA[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 5, 2011)

oh hey another metal band guitar track. well done but so boring. 4/10.

Nicki's verse is some of the best lyrics ever...just for one line.
[yt]Qy84Ul3Nnw4[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 5, 2011)

Def gangsta, gives the feeling of hardcore. The music is to repetitive for me. But I have to admit its not bad for the genre, maybe a bit above the norm of that genre. 6/10

[video=youtube_share;3epPMa5rq0U]http://youtu.be/3epPMa5rq0U[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 6, 2011)

aa-haaaw snap that's nice stuff. 9/10 most def.

[yt]C4Bp-68W-2c[/yt]


----------



## Branch (Aug 6, 2011)

sick, im vomiting with rage. you get two golden stars. i guess that's... a shiny apple? 7/10


----------



## Branch (Aug 6, 2011)

ooop. diamonds are forever.
[video=youtube;1d49RHL2B8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d49RHL2B8M&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 6, 2011)

8/10 Good song, but i wouldn't listen to it for fun. 
[video=youtube;VrpGhEVyrk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrpGhEVyrk0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 6, 2011)

7/10 I liked this, it was quite relaxing. But not too sure about that part around 3:00, somehow it didn't fit in in a way.

[video=youtube;i9IhxS4tHF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9IhxS4tHF0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 6, 2011)

definitely something different. 8/10. it's really unique and neat but just a little too repetitive.

[yt]j4PjIVkCRaM[/yt]


----------



## nfd (Aug 6, 2011)

6/10 

[video=youtube;LH98ehnfDaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH98ehnfDaA&amp;feature=player_detailpage#t=16  7s[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

8/10
Quite tolerable.

[video=youtube;HdLayh2gUvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdLayh2gUvA&amp;list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&amp;index=  123[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 6, 2011)

9/10 Everybody loves Ozzy.
[video=youtube;_kPyGvqNn4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kPyGvqNn4Y[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 7, 2011)

9.999999/10
The best ending for a game
The -0.000001 was for the inevitable chill I get every time I listen to this.

[video=youtube;Ltj9RxwejMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltj9RxwejMg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Protoman (Aug 7, 2011)

6.5/10, not my cup of tea. Somewhat repetitive and nothing really distinguishing it from a lot of other songs like it.

[video=youtube;UpSHC1dqX1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpSHC1dqX1o[/video]


----------



## nfd (Aug 7, 2011)

Protoman said:


> 6.5/10, not my cup of tea. Somewhat repetitive and nothing really distinguishing it from a lot of other songs like it.
> 
> [video=youtube;UpSHC1dqX1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpSHC1dqX1o[/video]



11/10

[video=youtube;MTaqc3_5oYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTaqc3_5oYg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

Just not my thing 6/10
[video=youtube;xBtigsxkuio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBtigsxkuio[/video]
Huurr it's the most generic pic, but focus on the song.


----------



## ghilliefox (Aug 8, 2011)

9/10
[video=youtube;U9Q0jPyrja0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9Q0jPyrja0[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 9, 2011)

Not really a fan of above genre, but enjoyable. 7.5/10
[video=youtube;24wofD13NWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24wofD13NWw[/video]


----------



## Namba (Aug 9, 2011)

6/10 not really my thing, but pretty good for what it was
[yt]hii17sjSwfA[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 10, 2011)

I shall be the third person In a row to say this:
This genre isn't me at all. Buuuuut I managed to listen a fair amount through and I think it deserves a 7/10.

[video=youtube;nR-VWN4JbKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR-VWN4JbKc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## iTails (Aug 10, 2011)

10/10 because that movie was good.

[video=youtube;NI2b7qXUlnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI2b7qXUlnE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;VXRN_P9miUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXRN_P9miUc[/video]


----------



## cad (Aug 10, 2011)

That was real good. 9/10

[video=youtube;UYIAfiVGluk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYIAfiVGluk&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 10, 2011)

7/10         Mmm wacha say!
[video=youtube;TQuqeLBTetA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQuqeLBTetA[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 10, 2011)

7/10 - Good song, good video. <3 Pogo

[video=youtube;3tt8PIg5yBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tt8PIg5yBE[/video]


----------



## Cinder Raccoon (Aug 10, 2011)

There wasn't a single thing about that song I liked. Why, I almost think it was created just for me to dislike it. But, it is better than some things at least. 2/10
[video=youtube;sf0tYs5U5RI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf0tYs5U5RI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Aug 10, 2011)

9/10
I would have given it a 10, but bronies
other than that song sounded pretty awesome. 
[video=youtube;v5QLZ4oj_6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5QLZ4oj_6A[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> 9/10
> I would have given it a 10, but bronies
> other than that song sounded pretty awesome.
> [video=youtube;v5QLZ4oj_6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5QLZ4oj_6A[/video]



I actually like T. Raumschmiere, so...
8/10.

[yt]fiPqpB8rz68[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounds a lot like Depeche Mode, well the singing does. The music too a bit. It's very "Mod"ish. I couldn't get into it 5/10

Music on Random and the lucky winnar!
[video=youtube_share;ZQ_JAgHxR14]http://youtu.be/ZQ_JAgHxR14[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2011)

7/10
[video=youtube;OItsZdjJasY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OItsZdjJasY[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 12, 2011)

Oooh, that's pretty slick, Greg

If anybody says they don't like this song well they can come on over and fight me in my backyard
[yt]24hR6j-x4fU[/yt]


----------



## Cinder Raccoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmmm, that sure was a strange video. Anyways, the song was interesting and I rather liked it, except for the bits with the screamo type nonsense.
A 7/10, I'd say.
[video=youtube;X5peqCDJi0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5peqCDJi0A&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 12, 2011)

7.5/10
Nice, this has a solid chorus to it.

[video=youtube;BQAKRw6mToA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Aug 12, 2011)

5/10 - Was alright. Pretty easy to listen to but not something I'd listen to again.

[video=youtube;lbff2v5rW2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbff2v5rW2A[/video]


----------



## iTails (Aug 12, 2011)

8/10 because it's Editors. I rather like their style of music.

[video=youtube;aQv1oN4DNeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQv1oN4DNeU[/video]


----------



## cad (Aug 12, 2011)

Very soothing liquid d'n'b. 8/10


----------



## iTails (Aug 12, 2011)

8/10, catchy tune.

[video=youtube;-r8TOdqlMfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r8TOdqlMfg[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 12, 2011)

7/10 fun to listen to.
[video=youtube;gnPnEvy4e70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnPnEvy4e70[/video]


----------



## Discord Nova (Aug 13, 2011)

7/10 It was kind of funny

[video=youtube_share;8dLYK675V04]http://youtu.be/8dLYK675V04[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 13, 2011)

Errrgh, didn't like this. 3/10

[video=youtube;7MWq--yvJ74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MWq--yvJ74&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Bade (Aug 14, 2011)

decent 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyJKxz9oe-g


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 14, 2011)

1/10 and I will admit that's only because I hate that song. I hear it all the time. I never liked it to begin with and am hating it even more with it being played over and over again on the radio. 

[video=youtube;rF4RU5pujv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4RU5pujv0[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Aug 14, 2011)

9/10 enjoyed it.

[video=youtube;GbYWErL4pbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbYWErL4pbo[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 14, 2011)

9/10
Mainly due to this being a GOOD TF2 song!

[video=youtube;mWRgPMAA1bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWRgPMAA1bA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Bade (Aug 15, 2011)

5/10 wasn't to fond of the beat in that one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqZTm5n9xHw


----------



## ghilliefox (Aug 15, 2011)

4/10

[video=youtube;NU75uz0b8EU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU75uz0b8EU[/video]


----------



## cad (Aug 15, 2011)

It was okay, but kinda boring. There are far worse dubstep tracks than this one, but this one wasn't exactly the best one, either. Too boring, not much happened in it, really. 4/10

[video=youtube;IV9irKJpiKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV9irKJpiKg[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Aug 15, 2011)

Ughhh, just, ughh. That's like, fake music. 1/10.

[video=youtube;lu2N8FJPYN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu2N8FJPYN0[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 16, 2011)

5.5/10
Why am I laughing so hard?
[video=youtube;2Nks32tDR2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nks32tDR2U&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 16, 2011)

6/10

Was wanting that to be more piano, got some metal guitar instead.  Meh.

[yt]NGp9RSHbyRA[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Aug 16, 2011)

9/10 quite enjoyable

[video=youtube;hkX_iKzomUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkX_iKzomUI&amp;list=FL5tIa3S8zcPc&amp;index=9[/video]


----------



## cad (Aug 16, 2011)

6/10. Wasn't in the right mindset to listen to something like that.

[video=youtube;43UGiDe7THE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43UGiDe7THE&amp;feature=feedf[/video]


----------



## Milo (Aug 16, 2011)

4/10 -3 points because pony. -3 points cause it sounds a little generic. not that it's horrible...

[video=youtube;nuNRhX91fJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuNRhX91fJs[/video]


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

wow, very chill song, really nice beat
i'm not good w/ ratings out of 10 but i'd probably listen to more from that artist, yeah
here is my song:

[video=youtube;uafMmmCXCFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uafMmmCXCFw[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 19, 2011)

The beginning was quite interesting, and it just got better. It's so rapid, distorted and random (And oh my goodness that bass thingish coming in at 1:30 was awesome). 9.5/10

[video=youtube;JB9lI5hS9a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB9lI5hS9a4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Aug 19, 2011)

9/10
[video=youtube;-h-W1qLcTSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h-W1qLcTSA[/video]


----------



## cad (Aug 19, 2011)

Mellow, but rather uninteresting. 5/10

[video=youtube;3LgwIWldEX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LgwIWldEX0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 21, 2011)

I couldn't help but think about Oblivion during this.
It'll make good game music for sure.

Whoops, it all changed at 2:20.
Still, 7/10 ain't bad.

[video=youtube;BwMzVH_kE1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwMzVH_kE1Y&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 21, 2011)

7/10 I guess
[video=youtube;ytjQrfCG34k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytjQrfCG34k[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 22, 2011)

7/10
Buildings and Mountains - Republic Tigers
[video=youtube_share;R6VuCl-flto]http://youtu.be/R6VuCl-flto[/video]


----------



## Blutide (Aug 22, 2011)

[yt]2LObb3PAyDQ[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

3/10. Not a fan.

[yt]5ga-t0dCKyU[/yt]


----------



## Nightwishkitsune (Aug 23, 2011)

2/10

[video=youtube;TrtKmjGjhro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrtKmjGjhro&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2011)

1/10 to keep up the pattern
[yt]-MA0m1K2jW4[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 24, 2011)

In that case, this song gets a 0/10. Pattern-wise.

However, if you do cling so dearly to this song I shall award you the pattern-destroying score 6/10

Now I dare you to rate this a -1/10
[video=youtube;5XNRnuOiK4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XNRnuOiK4c&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't want to rate a cool song -1 :c
7/10, got pretty repetitive but not bad

[yt]EyARHscb8mU[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2011)

6.5/10 aha a sort of tecktonik dance beat going on thar. 

the first 1:30 is just ambience, so just skip that

[video=youtube;zfK6hnd7KW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfK6hnd7KW4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 27, 2011)

8/10
T'was quite nice, I've had it playing in the background.

[video=youtube;HARyzqNjcjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HARyzqNjcjY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Ames (Aug 27, 2011)

4/10, Got a bit redundant.  

[yt]vCAAceeWA_Q[/yt]


----------



## cad (Aug 28, 2011)

Not what I'd usually listen to, but I really liked this. 8/10

[video=youtube;QP-YQBpiXXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP-YQBpiXXE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2011)

Just wanna say, JamesB, that's a really good song. Faved n stuff c:
@Viscra: It was....alright. Not as engaging as I was expecting from the rad as hell intro. NEEDS MOAR BASS. 7/10 though because it's still pretty great

ANYWAYS this fucking song is stuck in my head, rate how ashamed I should be
[yt]ojzZTGAN3TQ[/yt]


----------



## FurrFreak (Aug 28, 2011)

Not bad actually, I was hoping it would pick up more as it got towards the end but overall I was satisfied. 8/10

[video=youtube;vrLFalkd_AM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrLFalkd_AM[/video]

Saw them this summer at Mayem Fest. If you like this song then check out their new album In Waves.


----------



## Ames (Aug 29, 2011)

Skift said:


> Just wanna say, JamesB, that's a really good song. Faved n stuff c:


Yeah, it's one of my favorite songs from that band.

6/10 It was okay, little repetitive.

[yt]Q6pcJOS_vTE&NR[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Aug 29, 2011)

4/10 nothing personal... I just don't like metal :S

[video=youtube;ZKCyDLRkQyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKCyDLRkQyM[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 29, 2011)

6/10 It got okay towards the end but I found it too boring
[video=youtube;viTkj0eu-fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viTkj0eu-fk[/video]
Yeah, ponies. Deal with it c:


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep, I can deal with that.
8.9/10

[video=youtube;TGBQE5xbqwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGBQE5xbqwI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2011)

7/10, makes me sleepy but it's pretty good. 

[yt]nlCjRuo8ayM[/yt]


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 30, 2011)

7/10 Not my kind of music but it's still pretty good.

[video=youtube;rVqAdIMQZlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVqAdIMQZlk[/video]


----------



## Slend (Aug 30, 2011)

kind of good beat i guess, the horns were cool but most of the buildups seemed kind of boring
[video=youtube;w3XS3tZNRYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3XS3tZNRYk[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 30, 2011)

Slend said:


> kind of good beat i guess, the horns were cool but most of the buildups seemed kind of boring


I think you forgot the rating out of 10..

lol, this was some weird shit, but I kind of enjoyed it... 6/10

[video=youtube;PwcS5e0OYQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwcS5e0OYQM[/video]


----------



## FurrFreak (Aug 30, 2011)

9/10 Awesome song!!!

[video=youtube;qjzrGBwmKeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjzrGBwmKeE[/video]

Heard this a few days ago and can't stop listening to the song.


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2011)

6.5/10 it didn't have any of the quality's that I hate in a song (which is rare), but it wasn't like "omg must put in my playlist"

[video=youtube;n0jGdLwbYgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0jGdLwbYgM[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 30, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;fxvGHQHiY70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxvGHQHiY70[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 31, 2011)

3.5/10
Didn't see it as that good.

[video=youtube;pFHjUUYDmJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFHjUUYDmJs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## cad (Aug 31, 2011)

Meh. 3.5/10

[video=youtube;QwfK217ITRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwfK217ITRo[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh god it's Igorrr I can't decide if I like it or not... 5/10

[video=youtube;Kevdt1T9daA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kevdt1T9daA&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 1, 2011)

It was pretty cool, but the only unique and intriguing part was the video.
3/10

[video=youtube;9WttdXVNSJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WttdXVNSJI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Namba (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorillaz, man. 9/10

[yt]PA5kK3VHJxw[/yt]


----------



## STB (Sep 1, 2011)

My friends like them, I've been meaning to give them a listen. I'm impressed!! 8/10

[video=youtube;kNkI6IEsssc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNkI6IEsssc[/video]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 1, 2011)

5/10 meh not really my taste.
[video=youtube;vIAoaIRLETY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIAoaIRLETY[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2011)

Ugh, sorry but I couldn't make it past the first minute. The people making noise and random repetitive wubs and clicks and whatever are kinda grating. 4/10

[yt]IaZMST-vHfM[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, that song was sweet. Everything in it works. 9.5/10.

[video=youtube;1exThH2tSqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1exThH2tSqM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## cad (Sep 2, 2011)

Calm and soothing to listen to. 8/10

[video=youtube;qQVoYjb4IL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQVoYjb4IL8[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 2, 2011)

0/10 how about no
[video=youtube;V7Wg6hFDf6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7Wg6hFDf6U[/video]


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

6/10 it sound like a mess of a bunch of songs in one, but what's there is relatively nice

[video=youtube;-qZr1uHiwsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qZr1uHiwsY[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 2, 2011)

7/10 so far. The lyrics feel a touch awkward, and his vocals feel a little forced out at times. But it's pretty chill. I like it overall. It blesses the gift of musical simplicity.

I forget how to stick the entire video into a post, and I can try editing this post but accept this link. This song made me cry quite a bit...

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMnnpR1lveQ" target="_blank">[video=youtube;PMnnpR1lveQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMnnpR1lveQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 3, 2011)

This song attracted an audience! The average score was 7.5/10, and my sister said it was indeed sad.

Now for something cheerful (ish)
[video=youtube;fzirfZMWHyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzirfZMWHyo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Ames (Sep 3, 2011)

5/10 no comprendo :V

[yt]yFQLQDugCWA[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

5/10 oh god I'm sorry, but I feel like I'm listening to a teen Jpop song or... something :S

[video=youtube;fwgqiI8ZF4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwgqiI8ZF4g[/video]

that's right... I went there


----------



## Aetius (Sep 3, 2011)

8/10 The Song was a good listen.
        However the noises he made near the start will give me nightmares for several generations. 

[video=youtube;Cfg3EgKaOgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfg3EgKaOgY[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (Sep 3, 2011)

7/10 Weird and funny.
[video=youtube;xpre7-iNDV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpre7-iNDV4&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=FLsdLnkxsL5W_2EwEt4mUe1Q&amp;lf  =mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Slend (Sep 4, 2011)

ugh like 4/10 i like industrial but not when it sounds like it was made in fl studio
[video=youtube;3tXGA3-6a80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tXGA3-6a80[/video]
posting sloppily played noise/bluegrass is probably a bad idea after calling a song poorly made but i don't give a fuck


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 4, 2011)

6/10. While it was sloppy, the female vocals reminded me on a level of the works by Kenji Kawai and, to an extent, Bjork. However, too much noise and discord with no real pattern makes for an anxious listener. 

[video=youtube;-Fh3oMOOt0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fh3oMOOt0c[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 4, 2011)

That was quite alright, I liked the tranquillity. 7/10

[video=youtube;0oD93_TObqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oD93_TObqY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 4, 2011)

8/10. I thought that it could have benefited from being a little shorter, but it was still a good listen. 
[video=youtube;_XS0Q0Ua4rU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XS0Q0Ua4rU[/video]


----------



## Slend (Sep 5, 2011)

that caroliner song i posted was sung by a male just so you know
also that song is like a 1/10 for me b/c i detest literally every element of it
sorry just not my type of music
[video=youtube;LRpyF48Nm4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRpyF48Nm4Y[/video]
the intro to this music video is p funny but it is like 40 seconds long


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 5, 2011)

i'll give this 2/10, not good song, nor did the intro make me laugh

Rchetype-Earthspeaker
Link because this isn't in youtube


----------



## Namba (Sep 5, 2011)

5/10 eeeehhhhhhhh....

[yt]aYOpSCgCN74[/yt]


----------



## Slend (Sep 5, 2011)

3.5/10 i would like tool a lot more if all of their songs didn't sound the same
also i implore whoever posts after me to listen to the lyrics in this song & take them into consideration when rating the song
[video=youtube;5Jn9vwh2V10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jn9vwh2V10[/video]


----------



## Namba (Sep 5, 2011)

7/10 strangely catchy...
[yt]wUL8NklXDsw[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 5, 2011)

8/10. Chill. Very chill.

[video=youtube;82akPoD-8oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82akPoD-8oc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 6, 2011)

2/10 for the song, 8/10 solely for the drums.

[video=youtube;suT1J_qCsLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suT1J_qCsLk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 6, 2011)

8/10. This is a song that will be featured in rotation in my own music. Thanks ! 
[video=youtube;5kNDIlnsoN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kNDIlnsoN4[/video]


----------



## Namba (Sep 6, 2011)

6/10 It was like it was missing something...

[yt]TSW-801nqCk[/yt]


----------



## Slend (Sep 7, 2011)

3/10 bleh
[video=youtube;ytxli6e7vcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytxli6e7vcI[/video]


----------



## STB (Sep 8, 2011)

7/10 great music, wasn't digging the vocals much though.

[video=youtube;6UqmKZD4zoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UqmKZD4zoo[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 8, 2011)

7.5/10
I actually liked this,especially when the keyboard kicked in and added a new dimension to the whole song.

[video=youtube;mTK47nKPR8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTK47nKPR8E&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 8, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> 2/10 for the song



Fuck it all that was the wrong clip. I'm sorry, i can't remember what i was originally gonna do. That was not what i was supposed to post :/

But now i need to reply to the above video. So...

(Just a thought, I'm having a shitload of trouble viewing this, I'm refreshing like 5 times to do anything. maybe spoiler tags if that does anything?)

As for above song, 8/10. Not a fan of that genre, but damn that was good.

The following may require an open ear for those who aren't more well versed with the genre of metal. I love it, though.
[video=youtube;HdlHz46By4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdlHz46By4s&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## STB (Sep 8, 2011)

9/10 nice choice.

[video=youtube;oig1Akbkwpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oig1Akbkwpk[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2011)

Not much one for screaming/growling, but the guitar and drums is pretty drat solid. 7/10

[yt]1WJ6I9MT9CY[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Sep 8, 2011)

0/10 no... too much metal. oh god... 

edit: thank you... 6/10 for you. not my kind of music, but when you precede metal, anything sounds better :>

[video=youtube;GMdvdpHph9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMdvdpHph9U[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 9, 2011)

I listened to this all the way through before realizing that it went for 9mins.
Probably because it was good.
And that it preceded the metal song 
9/10

[video=youtube;7nX-A061-9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nX-A061-9k&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Ames (Sep 9, 2011)

6/10 Decent, though you could've chosen an upload that wasn't cut off at the end :V

Turn up your volume and try to forgive the shitty sound quality:
[yt]Sui4BHkXCx4[/yt]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2011)

Pleasant, 7/10. I don't really like how the song shifts.

[yt]3cO4SxcqXfI[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2011)

9/10  For reminding me about the '90s and being a good song overall. 

[video=youtube;8hx78HDw8Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hx78HDw8Jw[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2011)

...what
seriously what

[yt]T-sxSd1uwoU&ob=av2e[/yt]


----------



## Zerig (Sep 9, 2011)

euughhhhh 2/10 becuase I think I saw Dominic Monaghan in the video.

[video=youtube;zLnPd7lzT4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLnPd7lzT4g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2011)

8/10 Catchy but doesn't stick into my mind.

[yt]rDveKFAUv8o[/yt]


----------



## Zerig (Sep 9, 2011)

2/10, I'm not sure what that was supposed to be but I guess it was slightly catchy.

[video=youtube;_ozSSseCh3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ozSSseCh3U[/video]


----------



## Slend (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10 would read again!!!
but no i can't really judge this song but it's funny + i love it
[video=youtube;sy3kQZTwwr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy3kQZTwwr0[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 10, 2011)

3/10
I found it a strain to keep listening too.

[video=youtube;cWsuzRmqDuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWsuzRmqDuw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2011)

Not a fan. 3/10

[yt]A5GYOsKLp6o[/yt]


----------



## STB (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10 great song.

[video=youtube;rXY_BmwFlpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXY_BmwFlpg[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 11, 2011)

Very good! I liked the second half better than the first, it had more energy.
8.5/10

[video=youtube;1vtV1ArrHuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vtV1ArrHuQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
I doubt many of you would want to listen to the whole thing...


----------



## Ames (Sep 12, 2011)

5/10 It was little dull for the most part

[yt]HQ1DP0Fw6f0[/yt]


----------



## Perception (Sep 12, 2011)

I duno, i dont really listen to that kind of music, and the singer sounds like he has a lisp or somthing, or maybe its just his accent... But it was pretty good, the Guitar and drums were good.

7/10

[video=youtube;y4hPnZUMBwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4hPnZUMBwA[/video]

Be aware, it was created in the 70's, so the sound quality isnt great. And its also a pretty long video, but its 7 minuites well worth it.


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 13, 2011)

4/10. Barring issues with quality, the music is far better than the vocals in my mind. I feel like the actual song could have been shorter by four minutes and I might have liked it better. 

[video=youtube;ikPbkbTnUvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikPbkbTnUvQ[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 13, 2011)

5/10
It was good, but that was about it really.

[video=youtube;H46KRMzfj5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H46KRMzfj5s&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2011)

7/10 It was pretty good, I felt like the chorus was a little weak but otherwise it's nice.

[yt]mBcDoZnN8ac[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 13, 2011)

7/10
[video=youtube;xe0wUph7heA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe0wUph7heA[/video]


----------



## STB (Sep 13, 2011)

5/10 ehhh, just wasn't feeling it.

[video=youtube;dlKmYiLN-7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlKmYiLN-7Q[/video]


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 13, 2011)

God damn this is going to become a guilty pleasure of mine. 8/10

[video=youtube;gV9X2HJXmPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV9X2HJXmPQ[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

Reminds me of late night playing video games at the age of 7

9/10

[video=youtube;hWTFG3J1CP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTFG3J1CP8[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Sep 14, 2011)

8/10 Very Interesting!
[video=youtube;zol2MJf6XNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zol2MJf6XNE[/video]
I'm in love with this band right now


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2011)

It was....interesting. It's one of those acquired taste bands imo, haha. 7/10

[yt]sqwfDNzTYks[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Sep 14, 2011)

7/10 THEY ARE SPEAKING IN TONGUES D:

[yt]gN7FyzHM9Xo[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 14, 2011)

9/10
I had to stop my solitaire game just to listen to this.

[video=youtube;c5K208X3NK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5K208X3NK8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know what I'm watching, but I love it. 9/10

[yt]n2IPsu0yYbE[/yt]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 14, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;HMTsu7c21yU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMTsu7c21yU[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 15, 2011)

It definitely sounded like I was doing something evil with this playing.
8.5/10

[video=youtube;dX5KQlwe2B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX5KQlwe2B8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Slend (Sep 15, 2011)

3/10 transition-less dubstep thrash what the fuck
i can almost guarantee you nerds are going to vote this below 2
[video=youtube;MJ5o-GtG-T4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ5o-GtG-T4[/video]


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2011)

2/10 I felt like I was listening to a bunch of instruments just... beating on eachother and making as much random noise as possible :I

[video=youtube;zGcPJooXT1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGcPJooXT1o[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 16, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;QC-GdNnNQis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC-GdNnNQis[/video]
Also includes a hidden track that starts at 3:30. Include that in your rating if you want. (it's really good)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not sure whether this meant to contain two songs.
Besides that they were both smooth and sweet, The first especially.
7.5/10 and 6/10.

[video=youtube;wU6H2dzUcpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU6H2dzUcpY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Slend (Sep 16, 2011)

4/10 not the worst dubstep i've ever heard, but that's like saying "not the smelliest shit i've ever pooped"
[video=youtube;9cXcLiRj31c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cXcLiRj31c[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 18, 2011)

It improved when that vocal chant kicked in. 6.5/10

[video=youtube;8SvXw0-Mg8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SvXw0-Mg8k&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of Deadmau5, but that was pretty decent. 7/10

[yt]ojE7J6O1D6A[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Sep 19, 2011)

I like it. 9/10

[video=youtube;DNvcH04Mwus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNvcH04Mwus[/video]


----------



## Ames (Sep 19, 2011)

4/10 I like Modest Mouse, but that wasn't really one of their greater works imo.

[yt]GHnCX-SR2k8[/yt]


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 19, 2011)

Mmmhh pretty nice  8/10
[video=youtube;yGFqGiPjFJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGFqGiPjFJQ[/video]


----------



## Slend (Sep 19, 2011)

2/10 so bad. so bad
[video=youtube;IA6o4vq2ldU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA6o4vq2ldU[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Sep 19, 2011)

Hella is pretty cool, though my favorite part about them is the mad awesome drumming. 7/10

[video=youtube;kqaTjzvMq18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqaTjzvMq18[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 20, 2011)

Blargh, me no likey much.
4/10

[video=youtube;N64240FRcoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N64240FRcoo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 20, 2011)

Awsomeness. Full song is way better though.. 9/10

[video=youtube;_xf_AFtMvI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xf_AFtMvI8&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=AVGxdCwVVULXe  _JezrGLRNfO5ozPyz_h42&amp;lf=list_related[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Sep 23, 2011)

0/10 lick my asshole clean please okay that's the door over there please leave by the way your signature should say "too" not "to"

[video=youtube;wdxUPd-aUeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdxUPd-aUeA[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

4/10 I have no idea whats going on 0_o

[video=youtube;YcCFBM9_H1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcCFBM9_H1M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Slyck (Sep 23, 2011)

8/10 glad you licked it

[video=youtube;rwfmbXJEBtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwfmbXJEBtY[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 24, 2011)

8/10 - It was groovy and I enjoyed it.

[video=youtube;Ktv2C9vnRKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktv2C9vnRKU[/video]

This is my favourite cover of Imagine.


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 24, 2011)

Loved it. 10/10

[video=youtube;hbbl1pY6BvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbbl1pY6BvU[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Sep 24, 2011)

8/10 
[video=youtube;NrnhntsDgro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrnhntsDgro[/video]


----------



## Larry (Sep 25, 2011)

That song really takes me back. 9/10
[video=youtube;APNkw8QishE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APNkw8QishE&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

6/10
Not terrible, but it's nothing special and it doesn't do anything worth mentioning. I didn't want to shut it off by the time it was done though so.

[video=youtube;v1lC3fUtMew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1lC3fUtMew[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 25, 2011)

That was tranquil, 8/10

[video=youtube;VfAuFAgHpzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=VfAuFAgHpzc[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 25, 2011)

7/10 - Nice and funky. Reminds me of the 70's blaxploitation soundtracks.

[video=youtube;YPAmydQsozU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWvvDCDzyLc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

gives me huge 70's vibes, I like it. 9/10.

[video=youtube;jSjF028Mc_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSjF028Mc_8[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 26, 2011)

9/10 that was really good, I might have to check them out
[video=youtube;XMIkCOQdnfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMIkCOQdnfw[/video]
And now for something most people probably won't get :V


----------



## Xeno (Sep 26, 2011)

7.5/10
[video=youtube;45WciFaAthY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45WciFaAthY[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 26, 2011)

It exceeded my expectations, at the very least. 2/10.
[video=youtube;dZ7Qu6FoUYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ7Qu6FoUYg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 26, 2011)

Very relaxing, I enjoyed it and faved it. 9/10 

[yt]YEuAImZOF2Q[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (Sep 26, 2011)

10/10 I really liked it for some reason.
[video=youtube;cGs8vtjDxxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGs8vtjDxxY[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh.. It's that song.. 6/10

 [video=youtube;EAVedaOS9b0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAVedaOS9b0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## STB (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmm, not bad. But it didn't really stand out. 6/10

[video=youtube;yhgOt7YFN0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhgOt7YFN0I[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 28, 2011)

Didn't like it at all. What with the screaming.
2.5/10

[video=youtube;C2pG8EtH6CM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2pG8EtH6CM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Ames (Sep 28, 2011)

6/10 Seems like something my friends would be more into, but I still enjoyed it.

[yt]pDWKSie5gLo[/yt]


----------



## STB (Sep 28, 2011)

3/10 I just don't like Bright Eyes. And that song was no exception.

[video=youtube;8uziTOL4zOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uziTOL4zOs[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2011)

I zoned to this song pretty hard, that's a good thing. Love the dude's voice. 8/10

[yt]497EHjfY_Ns[/yt]


----------



## STB (Sep 28, 2011)

9.5/10 great, great song AND band!

[video=youtube;9fI17_xnxTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fI17_xnxTk[/video]


----------



## Ames (Sep 29, 2011)

6/10 Decent, but I don't really dig OWTH's vocals.

[yt]wvmk5rEIs1o[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 29, 2011)

I am actually going to look this band up. I liked it a lot! 9/10

[video=youtube;U8BWBn26bX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8BWBn26bX0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Ames (Sep 29, 2011)

8/10 haha one of my best friends is completely nuts about that song

[yt]w7rZyaJ9CIw[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

8.5/10 Gota say, I actually enjoyed that song. 
[video=youtube;MyF-QPef3ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyF-QPef3ys&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Slend (Sep 29, 2011)

1/10 i don't understand
[video=youtube;-kIwqpqgoQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kIwqpqgoQs[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 29, 2011)

3/10 because bad quality

[video=youtube;oasnbzEMV08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oasnbzEMV08[/video]


----------



## Slend (Sep 29, 2011)

the quality wasn't that bad the song was intentionally noisy


----------



## STB (Sep 29, 2011)

7/10 Dream Theater is a great band. Personally, I think Images and Words towers over all their other stuff though.

[video=youtube;wC6DuckeJUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC6DuckeJUM[/video]



JamesB said:


> 6/10 Decent, but I don't really dig OWTH's vocals.



Really? I think they're absolutely amazing.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 30, 2011)

6/10 I don't hate it
[video=youtube;h768xGeMpsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h768xGeMpsE[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 30, 2011)

6/10

[video=youtube;OxouxaMy24s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxouxaMy24s[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 30, 2011)

That was definitely something.
8/10

[video=youtube;Jp1lI4Qo07Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp1lI4Qo07Q&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

8/10  Not that big on techno but this was pretty good.

"Suteki Da Ne" - Rikki
[video=youtube;N8L9dvH02Pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8L9dvH02Pk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 1, 2011)

8/10 Awesome, the Final Fantasy series have a lot of good music.

[video=youtube;zJ-CLKqFScg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ-CLKqFScg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2011)

Ahhh, nostalgia. You hit me too hard for anything less than a 10/10.

[yt]ruc1jTK2H_s[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (Oct 1, 2011)

10/10
[video=youtube;Q0VRj2uw9L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VRj2uw9L0[/video]


----------



## Vega (Oct 1, 2011)

9/10, Nickelback is awesome.  
[video=youtube;K4_Qzx-E2LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4_Qzx-E2LQ[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 1, 2011)

8/10. Direct reference to an awesome but strange show, FLCL. The video also seems to reflect this eccentric strangeness o.o.
[video=youtube;SBjQ9tuuTJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 2, 2011)

10/10 A really great song and haven't listened to it for a long time ^-^

[video=youtube;kSl8mIjwXYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSl8mIjwXYg[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 2, 2011)

9/10. I enjoy that.

[video=youtube;DQNGkDbkzxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQNGkDbkzxc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 2, 2011)

8/10 Quite good indeed  "An experience for the ears to behold," if I have to put it all "professional critic-ly".

Now my submission:

[yt]_9MCbsdCLhI[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Oct 2, 2011)

7/10 always can appreciate an orchestral. although it felt a bit forced and un-ordinary.

[video=youtube;1ACreHyePKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ACreHyePKg[/video]


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 2, 2011)

^ I think you got ninja'd by me?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 2, 2011)

10/10. Simple and simultaneously meaningful.
The following is one of my favorites from Mackey.
[video=youtube;ZLyir5Lm9ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLyir5Lm9ro[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 2, 2011)

8/10 I... don't have to say anything about it... sorry.

[video=youtube;L6Ho_WRywjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6Ho_WRywjA[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 2, 2011)

8.5/10 I thought it was a good listen and I enjoyed it.

[video=youtube;O312PZml7n0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O312PZml7n0[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 3, 2011)

no that kind of stuff doesn't nothing except annoy me sorry. 2/10.

[video=youtube;Zew6hGsFNXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zew6hGsFNXQ[/video]

need someone else's opinion on this because I love it too much.


----------



## Ames (Oct 3, 2011)

8/10 Very nice.

Warning: this song may hurt your brain
[video=youtube;2kJ05P-71gY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kJ05P-71gY[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 3, 2011)

2/10 - No kidding. Not sure how to feel about this. That obnoxious metronome is not entirely pleasant. The singing sounds like it could've went better with a different sound track.
[video=youtube;zzcYs6oUzvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzcYs6oUzvc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 3, 2011)

4/10 Sorry I don't like German metal especially not oomph (eckstein, eckstein alles muss versteckt sein. lol)

[video=youtube;yz-K8rY9IXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz-K8rY9IXo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## STB (Oct 4, 2011)

8/10 very nice choice

[video=youtube;hnwiuewG0U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnwiuewG0U8[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 4, 2011)

7/10 do like

[video=youtube;ZVsm783dOug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVsm783dOug[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

Its ok, needs more glorious comrade Stalin -2/10

[video=youtube;b-353uBfEGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-353uBfEGE&amp;feature=related[/video]

Anyone that rates this below a 9 is sent to Siberia.


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2011)

8/10 glory to our undead leader 

[video=youtube;dseDxO9zuVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dseDxO9zuVc[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 5, 2011)

7.5 while im not a fan of German metal(?), i do like the vid thing they did and this song isnt bad.

[video=youtube;deBLgzLc0bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deBLgzLc0bk[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 7, 2011)

It was alright. Not something I'd listen to all the time. 8/10

[yt]nhRovuXgLHs[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 9, 2011)

This didn't exactly catch me at the start. But it's a nice song, something peaceful for the background. 7/10

[video=youtube;RoM2aVALHwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RoM2aVALHwI[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 9, 2011)

4/10 - Thoroughly unremarkable.

[video=youtube;ODTv9Lt5WYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODTv9Lt5WYs[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 10, 2011)

7/10 decent

[video=youtube;3CrL6pL7Jvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CrL6pL7Jvw[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 10, 2011)

5.5/10
I think it was alright, and there were one or two moments that were good.

[video=youtube;lVYr9sKPF8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=lVYr9sKPF8s[/video]


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 10, 2011)

8/10.
Funky fresh ;D

La Dispute "A Poem"
[video=youtube;ZetLFYwE8Rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZetLFYwE8Rc[/video]


----------



## soundfox (Oct 10, 2011)

7/10

I can see some pretty interesting musicianship in that..


now for THE ALMOST

"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ1PL8T0zrc" target="_blank">[video=youtube;fQ1PL8T0zrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ1PL8T0zrc[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 10, 2011)

Really generic-sounding. About middle of the road to me. 6/10

[yt]SMd35tfCiXQ[/yt]


----------



## Vega (Oct 10, 2011)

8/10.  Seems like something my Cousin would be really into though, speaking of my cousin....
[video=youtube;7oMHV6pzHk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oMHV6pzHk0[/video]

The actual song is 1 minute in.  The song is called "Junkie Bones".  If you like it, please like it, and share it with everybody.


----------



## Namba (Oct 10, 2011)

8/10 Nice stuff.

[video=youtube;yndfqN1VKhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=yndfqN1VKhY[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 10, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;mmPQtRIzQIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmPQtRIzQIg[/video]


----------



## STB (Oct 10, 2011)

7/10 Kinda neat, I reckon.

[video=youtube;y0XfNy5XI-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0XfNy5XI-A[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10
That was okay.

[video=youtube;5vX-zXI39F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=5vX-zXI39F8[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 11, 2011)

Reminds me of Caravan. Electro-swing is neat. 8/10

[yt]oa7JRuLEp-w[/yt]


----------



## STB (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't really care for that band, but nice song. 6.5/10

[video=youtube;hnwiuewG0U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnwiuewG0U8[/video]


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 11, 2011)

7.5/10.
Catchy.

[video=youtube;GqmRDV0a_70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqmRDV0a_70[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 11, 2011)

One of my favorite Tool songs next to The Pot. 9/10

[yt]qGEubdH8m0s[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2011)

7.5/10 This is coming from me.

[video=YouTube;t1Ft1aQJscc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1Ft1aQJscc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## STB (Oct 11, 2011)

4/10 was just never into Nirvana.

[video=youtube_share;f-vpAn15-vE]http://youtu.be/f-vpAn15-vE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 11, 2011)

I found myself liking this.
8/10

[video=youtube;n5h4IMEw61A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=n5h4IMEw61A[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 11, 2011)

It's alright. Made me sleepy, but that doesn't mean it's bad. Just predictable in a way. 7/10

(I urge whoever rates this to watch the video as well)
[yt]5BXr_4g0o9M[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Oct 12, 2011)

7/10 Song was okay but the video was pretty awesome.

[video=youtube;KVwSP51KVO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVwSP51KVO8[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 12, 2011)

10/10 angels just sang to me

[yt]qlJ27Dcv4fc[/yt]


----------



## Xeno (Oct 13, 2011)

I've heard better, 6/10
[video=youtube;97S66xee0U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97S66xee0U8&amp;feature=mfu_in_order&amp;list=UL[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 14, 2011)

That hospital opening made me think for a second that this was Deadmau5's Ghosts 'n' Stuff.
Ok, back to the song...
I found myself liking the chorus the most, but not enough to the rest of the song to listen to it again.
6/10

[video=youtube;SpbIa9a165g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SpbIa9a165g[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 14, 2011)

No comment other than "eh". I would like it better if I were inebriated. 5/10

[yt]Ga0ohgZFVqc[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 15, 2011)

7/10 - Trippy video, but the music bored me.

[video=youtube;o6ttnYkl3LI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6ttnYkl3LI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, I got a bit of a fright at that transition from that calm part to the sudden intensity. But it was great song.
8/10

[video=youtube;BeI2gGvNDh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=BeI2gGvNDh8[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Oct 16, 2011)

6/10.
[video=youtube;B-pQBDE5Gbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-pQBDE5Gbg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 16, 2011)

blah blah generic rock
I guess it has some interesting guitar stuff kinda. but not really anything worth mentioning. 5/10.
[video=youtube;JmE5hZaj8e4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmE5hZaj8e4[/video]


----------



## STB (Oct 17, 2011)

Fantastic music, only thing I don't like is that it's not in English. 7.5/10

[video=youtube;RY9TbZMlTaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY9TbZMlTaI&amp;amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 17, 2011)

6/10. It's okay. Nothing spectacular, but nothing terrible.

[yt]EMxglMfOavQ[/yt]


----------



## PippinTheFox (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow. I actually kindof like that. For the sound of it all, I am surprised. It's unique and different. I'd give it a 8/10. I listen to all genres, but mostly music in the electronic/dance genre. 

[video=youtube;Cc6OlXr-c-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc6OlXr-c-s&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL93936489  22F2F331[/video]
Deadmau5 is my all time favorite artist. But with this song, you can tell he took it in a Nine Inch Nails direction. Sounds completely different from his usual work. I really wish he would make a longer version of this though, his voice is so soothing. What's even funnier is, he hardly even sings yet he sounds better than most singers.


----------



## STB (Oct 18, 2011)

2.5/10 He's actually you're favorite musician? I just don't like it.

[video=youtube;9NxMlG3M40k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NxMlG3M40k&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 18, 2011)

7/10 Nice intro, lol. It certainly has a lot of character, just not my usual genre.
[video=youtube;G_KDAicF0Yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_KDAicF0Yo[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 18, 2011)

7/10 Denis Leary can be pretty funny

[video=youtube;UA-xCq2BB8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA-xCq2BB8o[/video]


----------



## Namba (Oct 18, 2011)

5/10 ...just don't really like it.

[video=YouTube;avgiqNapUx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avgiqNapUx0[/video]


----------



## cad (Oct 19, 2011)

Not really my kind of music, but 'twas good nonetheless. 7/10

[video=youtube;XoyLMBeb3rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoyLMBeb3rs[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 19, 2011)

boring generic uninteresting bad 0/10
[video=youtube;qCMksqnwxK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCMksqnwxK8[/video]

now someone will say the same thing about this song.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't say bad things about a good song. 8/10

[yt]VvsHYRzO8_Q[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 19, 2011)

I found this to be alright, quite peaceful even. 7.5/10
And why did it end at 4:02? The rest is just silence.

The song up for rating is found here, on Newgrounds.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice, I quite like that, I'd give it an 8/10 :3

Here's the next one:

[video=youtube;ubIgE0tTqtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubIgE0tTqtk&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 20, 2011)

I wanted to like it, but in the end I decided I didn't. 4/10.

[video=youtube;bnbpxndpFV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnbpxndpFV8[/video]
Hmm. Let's go with one of the more underappreciated songs by an awesome band.


----------



## STB (Oct 20, 2011)

8.5/10 haven't heard much of them, but very nice song.

[video=youtube;oh8zcbC_Dcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh8zcbC_Dcw[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2011)

great band, great song 8.5/10

[yt]n2IPsu0yYbE[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds like what my sister would listen to.
It was just fine. 7/10.

[video=youtube;t38DPnkDjTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t38DPnkDjTM[/video]


----------



## cad (Oct 21, 2011)

Holy fuck I came. 9/10

[video=youtube;b-RdWHwzLqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-RdWHwzLqo[/video]


----------



## Obscurimity (Oct 21, 2011)

Not my thing... 2/10 
[video=youtube;HLUX0y4EptA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLUX0y4EptA&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't even need to watch to know that I hate that song, because I've heard it before. 0/10.

[video=youtube;BvKol0DjBPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvKol0DjBPU[/video]


----------



## STB (Oct 24, 2011)

7.5/10 very good!

[video=youtube;KKoS5X4SMrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKoS5X4SMrY[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

9/10
definitely
also i live near where he was born c:

[video=youtube;17PM-UMVud8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17PM-UMVud8[/video]


----------



## Ames (Oct 24, 2011)

7.5/10 pretty nice

[video=youtube;WU9SNOvLW6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU9SNOvLW6E[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I didn't like this, it brought up memories of those bad, school-themed tv shows. 2/10

[video=youtube;FndPr0Q6IUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FndPr0Q6IUY[/video]


----------



## Vega (Oct 24, 2011)

7/10  I'm not into this type of music but it was still alright.

[video=youtube;j1-xRk6llh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1-xRk6llh4&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2011)

Uploader has not made this vid available to my country...

[video=youtube;RunZ-SNpRzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RunZ-SNpRzc&feature=related[/video]
I don't see why the uploader has decided to put those pics in slideshow for it, but the song is really damn good if you just have the patience to listen to it.


----------



## STB (Oct 24, 2011)

It didn't blow me away, and it seemed kinda generic. But despite that, I did enjoy it. 7/10

[video=youtube;a6R-CnKLnNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6R-CnKLnNY[/video]


----------



## AuroraCaribou (Oct 24, 2011)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YQvbB-6YTw&feature=related


----------



## Ames (Oct 25, 2011)

6/10 Vocals were meh.

(Yes, I know this song is 13 minutes long. >:C)

[video=youtube;xpUtyrRaS1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpUtyrRaS1Q[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 25, 2011)

9.5/10 

Very epic song, and the end time is 1337 

[video=youtube;f4TKihdKuuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4TKihdKuuk[/video]


----------



## AuroraCaribou (Oct 25, 2011)

6/10.
Not my thing but it was interesting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2074dMBRtdg


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 25, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;efyCZMHi108]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efyCZMHi108[/video]


----------



## Namba (Oct 25, 2011)

6/10 just not doin it for me
[video=YouTube;4lbiGnS8FOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lbiGnS8FOY[/video]
I've been digging them lately.


----------



## Vega (Oct 26, 2011)

7/10
[video=youtube;4z8GK-Ikwbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z8GK-Ikwbo[/video]


----------



## Vega (Oct 27, 2011)

2 days without a reply, either no one likes my posts(or just me) or they just don't like Voltaire...  Any way, I'll rate this at 9/10 because it's just a fun song but it DOES get a little tiring after listening to it a lot.
Here's a song with an actual, legit music video.
[video=youtube;I8Tvercd2Wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8Tvercd2Wo&amp;feature=feedf[/video]

*Here are the lyrics to it.*


----------



## STB (Oct 28, 2011)

5/10. I appreciate J-rock and stuff, but it's just not something I listen to unless I'm watching anime.

[video=youtube;W9mhsW5aWJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9mhsW5aWJM[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd always thought Tom Waits sounded like Randy Newman trying to do metal vocals. But it's entertaining, with a demented circus oompah oompah march. Sooo 7/10!

[video=youtube;ErLrK2_np4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErLrK2_np4I[/video]


----------



## Milo (Oct 30, 2011)

7.5/10 fuck the music video. makes it look like some shitty 90's rap song mixed together with someone over-attempting a work of art.. but the song itself is actually pretty nice. 

[video=youtube;4CFkNOYP9iY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CFkNOYP9iY[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful... simply beautiful. 10/10.

[video=youtube;6Vc1uktH5lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Vc1uktH5lQ[/video]
I counter your beautiful with a beautiful.


----------



## Milo (Oct 30, 2011)

8/10 not my favorite of theirs, and honestly, one of my least favorites of theirs, but still good. 

I counter your counter with even MORE beauty

link as it's soundcloud, and it's the ONLY place I can find this song from max richter


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 30, 2011)

8.5/10

[video=youtube;8SyHJVB8-RU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SyHJVB8-RU[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 30, 2011)

how can you not think that song is amazing :I

also, yeah. Uh... beautiful. Of course it is. 10/10 etc.

Hmm...

[video=youtube;UUiHbYkZj0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUiHbYkZj0k[/video]
I'd go with a Sigur Ros song, but well that'd be too easy considering you are a bigger fan of them than I am :|

EDIT: GREG YOU NINJA WE WERE HAVING A BEAUTIFUL-OFF HERE
also that one is loading ridiculously slow for me
it was okayish from what I heard, probably would've liked it better without the percussion. 7/10.


----------



## Milo (Oct 30, 2011)

8.5/10 YES. my kind of music my man :> (although the last few minutes get weak)

and I know :< you have no idea how hard it is NOT to post any sigur ros for me.

[video=youtube;UBgPmw3JCN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBgPmw3JCN4[/video]

FFFF-...well technically, not sigur ros :U


----------



## Ames (Oct 30, 2011)

8/10 Muy bueno.

[video=youtube;IZ46TN7uxwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ46TN7uxwc[/video]


----------



## Namba (Oct 30, 2011)

9/10 that was really good
[video=YouTube;Wa3lyo_Eowc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa3lyo_Eowc[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't mind americana, but given how clean cut he is, along with his age, I can't get behind the message though the guitar playing is quite good. 6/10

[video=youtube;hGJBUZc2AYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGJBUZc2AYM[/video]


----------



## Ames (Nov 1, 2011)

7.5/10 pretty nice

[video=youtube;9pno9BrK8iI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pno9BrK8iI[/video]


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

9/10 

I liked it

[video=youtube;tpGRXCp_BXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGRXCp_BXA[/video]

This song can almost bring me to tears, So much nostalgia, God damn I love bebop.


----------



## Ames (Nov 5, 2011)

8/10 One of my favorite tracks from the series.

[video=youtube;7rQSzTxRRr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rQSzTxRRr8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 5, 2011)

Horrible sound quality AND uninteresting riffs? Woooo! 3/10

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-mZmgqyTVo[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 6, 2011)

7/10. =P


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqIIW7nxBgc&ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2011)

5/10 not my thing[video=youtube;2rk6LHyUgik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rk6LHyUgik[/video]


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 6, 2011)

5/10 (no comment because the music ain't my style, even though i don't have a music style)

[video=youtube;WSeNSzJ2-Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw[/video]


----------



## Resho (Nov 6, 2011)

9/10 I loves Techno 

Dave Days: Down with Paparazzi Cover
[video=youtube;Yx69w7Bj7zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx69w7Bj7zs[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 7, 2011)

7/10.

[video=youtube;Afyf4Db6wd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afyf4Db6wd0&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 8, 2011)

6/10

[video=youtube;BHsiP1aLqhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHsiP1aLqhU[/video]
[video=youtube;obJCzRtNzE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obJCzRtNzE0[/video]


----------



## Namba (Nov 8, 2011)

Long listen, and pretty good 8/10
Listener - Ozark Empire
this guy is an inspiration; a true word-smith.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 8, 2011)

9/10
That was cool. The washing machine bass was a unique touch and I laughed a few times.
Great guy.

[video=youtube;TXhp7-fMvSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TXhp7-fMvSk[/video]
It starts at 30 seconds. So be patient.


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 8, 2011)

7.5/10 Pretty Funny.

Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend of Wooley Swamp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP49QY2dNto


----------



## Traven V (Nov 9, 2011)

X3, nice Charlie Daniels Band reminds me of my late father, 10/10

Chevelle - Don't fake this (Because it's Chevelle day XD)
[video=youtube_share;mHsVjke_TLQ]http://youtu.be/mHsVjke_TLQ[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Nov 10, 2011)

8/10 Probably something i would listen to on a road trip or just in a car in general.

Now Prepare for the most amazing amazingness that you probably have never heard of.
[video=youtube;M4rhgu8MfhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4rhgu8MfhQ&amp;feature=related[/video]
For the optimal experience, choose 1080p.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 10, 2011)

AH MY EARS! WHAT IS THIS MAGIC? And it did deserve 1080p.
10/10, a solid 10/10.

Okay, what do I know of that can top this?
This'll do...I hope.
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/454208


----------



## Veluriel (Nov 10, 2011)

7/10 Good dance tune.

Now for some of the musics I like  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caxIiNHLyGs


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 10, 2011)

7/10 Not bad. I like older amorphis alot more though. Elegy is by far their best album.

Now for some Irish Math/Post rock!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-gDG_W0ojk


----------



## Cyril (Nov 10, 2011)

More math rock than post rock but... LOVED IT. 9/10.

[video=youtube;wlnR_U8K1rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlnR_U8K1rs[/video]
This is NOT going to get good reactions, most likely.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 10, 2011)

7/10 Eerie but relaxing.

[video=youtube;eE4_XlnNCcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE4_XlnNCcs[/video]
From a film soundtrack. Still find myself humming out the soundtrack out loud, so I guess that's saying something


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2011)

Chemical brothers are pretty fun 7/10

[video=youtube;NIGMUAMevH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIGMUAMevH0&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Veluriel (Nov 10, 2011)

One of my favourite songs of the 90's  9/10

Posted this in another thread and because it's Rememberence Day:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOCe2Y7iVF8


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 10, 2011)

6/10
Above poster: ad video tags to the beginning and end of your link: word video in brackets at beginning. /video in brackets at end of the end. Or "reply with quote" my video and see a more detailed example. And then watch magic happen.
Old, but I sang some of it back then:
[video=youtube;TNN9MnbhqKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNN9MnbhqKY[/video]


----------



## Veluriel (Nov 10, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;Ye6YHQ8AZzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye6YHQ8AZzU[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't like this myself, but using my limited knowledge of this genre, I would say it's worth 8.5/10

[video=youtube;sryqaS07WaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=sryqaS07WaU[/video]
This is gold


----------



## Cyril (Nov 11, 2011)

0/10
no it's not

[video=youtube;6E8FlGHvN1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E8FlGHvN1g[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 11, 2011)

4/10. I listened to most of it though.



[video=youtube;LTv7ZQWJQvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTv7ZQWJQvI[/video]


----------



## Veluriel (Nov 12, 2011)

6/10

[video=youtube;qXIR2AH9zng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXIR2AH9zng[/video]


----------



## STB (Nov 13, 2011)

7/10 niceee

[video=youtube;RzBM34cEyUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzBM34cEyUU[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmm... the style of violin playing he's doing there is the kind of style I always hated doing, because I honestly think it sounds way too rough. And the song has to basically rely on vocals throughout due to its nature... and I personally feel that no vocal performance can carry a song on its own. Ends up feeling a bit empty. Not awful though. 7/10.

[video=youtube;NGZffTGaZcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGZffTGaZcU[/video]


----------



## Ames (Nov 13, 2011)

7/10 Nice, but I feel that it would've been better if it were a bit cleaner.

[video=youtube;AHtDgMbwF5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHtDgMbwF5Y[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 13, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;KR_FkTeHcoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR_FkTeHcoQ[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 13, 2011)

7.5/10

Roy Rogers - Walkin Blues
[video=youtube;NW08Rc802MQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW08Rc802MQ&amp;list=FL9f8-M44f7HSGW0ZzxEq-kQ&amp;index=2&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## STB (Nov 14, 2011)

gahh 8.5/10 fantastic.

[video=youtube;0FRIL9PQgac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FRIL9PQgac[/video]


----------



## ryanleblanc (Nov 14, 2011)

I hate country but that was pretty catchy. 7.5/10

[yt]BJ0xBCwkg3E[/yt]

^ Don't judge it on the first 2 seconds cause the song doesn't get good till 12 seconds in. FYI


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

10/10
I used to have that on my iPod 


[video=youtube;80eFXnb9Uro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80eFXnb9Uro[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 14, 2011)

9/10

[video=youtube;xvlaIOoTQEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvlaIOoTQEU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 14, 2011)

every section of that song made me think of an 80's metal song I'd rather be listening to
which also makes it seem rather generic
but I still though it was pretty okay. 7/10

[video=youtube;25sRgPStqTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25sRgPStqTE[/video]
I counter your 80's metal with one of the songs your song made me think of.


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 14, 2011)

7.5/10 After getting No Exit, I haven't really heard anything else by Fates Warning that measures up to it... 

[video=youtube;z3bKpB0Ff3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3bKpB0Ff3g[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 15, 2011)

7.25/10

[video=youtube;V1n-70-mHRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1n-70-mHRU[/video]


----------



## shteev (Nov 15, 2011)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;HuC2MUmQaG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuC2MUmQaG4[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 15, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;XTIPCc1nKYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTIPCc1nKYQ&amp;list=FL9f8-M44f7HSGW0ZzxEq-kQ&amp;index=12&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

7/10



[video=youtube;t9-CS2v8wcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=t9-CS2v8wcc[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 15, 2011)

He's alright. But something didn't seem right at the start.
OH MY GOODNESS HE DID JASMINE'S PART TOO!
WHAT A VOICE!
8/10

[video=youtube;g-Rawg958Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=g-Rawg958Yw[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Nov 15, 2011)

A brony song? ._.
8/10 I liked it.
[video=youtube;ScfQDcFYUvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScfQDcFYUvQ&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2011)

simple plan.. 3/10

this song has no words but it's addicting:

[video=youtube;ldW2lOT-ZoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldW2lOT-ZoM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 16, 2011)

eh, simple plan. standard modern rock. nothing special, not too annoying either though so... 5/10

[video=youtube;7xSwiO0qIic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xSwiO0qIic[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 16, 2011)

5.5/10 Maybe I'm too tired, but that did nothing to really grab my attention.

[video=youtube;4skR6rqwCuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4skR6rqwCuI[/video]


----------



## shteev (Nov 16, 2011)

I liked the instrumental part of it, but god_damn_ I hate screaming, shouting or any of that in music. Meh, 6/10.

[video=youtube;Umu49tFWCnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umu49tFWCnE[/video]

I'mma total sucker for electro.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 16, 2011)

As am I :3
The synths (When they kicked in) were similar to Deadmau5's style, methought. And I loved the development around 2:40.
9/10

[video=youtube;2z5eizH0u1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=2z5eizH0u1I[/video]
Jeez, I'm on a roll with these pony themed songs aren't I?


----------



## Traven V (Nov 16, 2011)

Brony (Pony) music ? Thanks for introducing me lol, I like the music, but the lyrics i don't like, maybe someday I will/could relate, so 5/10
I'm in an old school mood today, so the cars - all mixed up

[video=youtube_share;E9d-1d0ltCM]http://youtu.be/E9d-1d0ltCM[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;Zp1BYzIVi0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp1BYzIVi0U[/video]


----------



## s1lwerwolf (Nov 17, 2011)

Well I wod have to say 4/10.
I realy like most of disneys music, but I do not think that that was a very good rendision.

So her is Masterplan - spirit never die 
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=EB92K56U1Vo


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 17, 2011)

The link didn't work for me, so I had to search up the song. Not hard to find.
Its sounds alright, not my cup of tea, but still contained good moments.
A solid 7/10

[video=youtube;UlsDmsh5g2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlsDmsh5g2I&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2011)

8/10 I don't really listen to dubstep anymore, but this was okay

[video=youtube;9Nz5CJi7gZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nz5CJi7gZc[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 18, 2011)

I remember this song!
7.5/10

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/455787


----------



## shteev (Nov 18, 2011)

9/10. I love some good, solid dubstep.[video=youtube;obVlQinLQnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obVlQinLQnQ[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Nov 19, 2011)

Not bad, i like the mix of classical, and dubstep 7/10
Modest Mouse - Karma Payment Plan
Trippy at the beginning, lyrics don't start till 0:48 
[video=youtube_share;8eTjbYCdx80]http://youtu.be/8eTjbYCdx80[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 19, 2011)

9/10 modest mouse  <33




[video=youtube;KDnt0G0_Bwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDnt0G0_Bwc[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 19, 2011)

s1lwerwolf said:


> I realy like most of disneys music, but I do not think that that was a very good rendision.


Get the fuck out.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 20, 2011)

7/10
It's a fair song

[video=youtube;twuy1IYdoJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=twuy1IYdoJw[/video]


----------



## Ames (Nov 20, 2011)

7.5/10 Pretty nice

[video=youtube;D3SXa0hnJrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3SXa0hnJrE[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 21, 2011)

9/10 Pretty awesome band, I should listen to them more.

[video=youtube;iydPLzALi_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iydPLzALi_M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 21, 2011)

6/10 that was cool :]




[video=youtube;uCkWTpjLvWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCkWTpjLvWU[/video]


----------



## SipyCup (Nov 21, 2011)

6/10 Not my type of music but still nice to listen to

[video=youtube;VierrUZDKek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VierrUZDKek&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=FLOYCDmAdlV-yLXC9I1iuoMA&amp;lf=BFp[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 21, 2011)

2/10

[video=youtube;8ZDmK8jmQ34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZDmK8jmQ34[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 21, 2011)

8/10

Let's hope the song is still up by the time someone tries to listen to it, this band only seems to want their music to be on youtube for a short time. Not the best way to gain fans...
[video=youtube;-yzJmwe6BfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yzJmwe6BfQ&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## STB (Nov 22, 2011)

5/10 Just mediocre, IMO

[video=youtube;QJu611UdfxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJu611UdfxA[/video]


----------



## Namba (Nov 23, 2011)

7.5/10 At first I thought "meh" but I liked it more as I listened.[video=YouTube;UJkeVkYq8Es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkeVkYq8Es[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, OH! Music thread! I wanna play!

Radiohead song - a solid 7/10. Kid A was quite an album, it grows in complexity the more you listen to it. 

How about this one? This track is _hot_...

[video=youtube;9Rb9qrhC1lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Rb9qrhC1lg[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 25, 2011)

6/10

[video=youtube;mOq7acPdfnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOq7acPdfnQ[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 25, 2011)

6.5/10 Video was kinda entertaining, but the song was just ok.

[video=youtube;58o17dnB6hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58o17dnB6hk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Milo (Nov 25, 2011)

4/10 it's just not my style. although I'm sure anyone else here would gladly give it a higher score. 

if you don't like calm music, just give this one a 0/10 lol

http://soundcloud.com/max-richter/5m20


----------



## Slighted (Nov 25, 2011)

8/10 Nothing wrong with a nicely composed song, it was very pretty.

ANR - Stay Kids.
[video=youtube;lU3076svgKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU3076svgKI[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Nov 25, 2011)

Aww... so cute.. 9/10

[video=youtube;DDSPYofdd54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDSPYofdd54[/video]

Lets see if someone likes this


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2011)

Rap dubstep(AKA DnB) and seems a little bit out of scale. 5/10. There are better songs of this genre.

[video=youtube;7gW6WcwNirk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gW6WcwNirk[/video]
Also for some reason the coding changed from the regular (yt)XXX(/yt) to some weird longer stuff that I had to do manually since I can't bother to check advanced replies and see if there's a special button there or if that's a hyperlink function.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 25, 2011)

9/10

[video=youtube;wykoZy7PNJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wykoZy7PNJU[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Nov 25, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Rap dubstep(AKA DnB)



What? Rap dubstep? DnB? This isn't dubstep neither is DnB and certainly has nothing at all to do with Rap.
 Sorry for that but Bitch, please...

8/10

[video=youtube;AKX86bM0kfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKX86bM0kfc[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh. I've never been much a fan of Bob Marley, 4/10.

This is a pretty hot little slice of electronica, I believe.

[video=youtube;itZ8d-1BN8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itZ8d-1BN8o[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 25, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;E97HF0L5va8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E97HF0L5va8[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 25, 2011)

Haha! Anthrax! I had a friend that was crazy about them, listened to them all the time. Not really for me, but respect. 5/10

Check this one out, simple, poignant, beautiful. It sounds just like a cold fall day, overcast and windy. Birds migrating into the sunset. Lovely.

[video=youtube_share;xkYALv-lq6Q]http://youtu.be/xkYALv-lq6Q[/video]


----------



## Ulma (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, really have a soft spot for those strings.
8.5/10


[video=youtube;TLeZ-NcjfkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLeZ-NcjfkQ[/video]

These kids did better than lil jon


----------



## Cyril (Nov 26, 2011)

can't make a crap song sound good 0/10

[video=youtube;enlZdKqZOFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enlZdKqZOFc[/video]
this is amazing, I wish all video game music was this good :<


----------



## Slighted (Nov 26, 2011)

I got a real soft spot for video game music, having grown up playing everything I could get my little paws on. This I'll give a solid 7/10. It's nice!

Keeping with a theme, I suppose. VIDEO GAME ROCKERY!

[video=youtube;nrqbgSZITlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrqbgSZITlY[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 26, 2011)

Cool, another Illinois fur! I have to give this at least an 8/10

[video=youtube;xMTLpFp4xr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMTLpFp4xr4[/video]


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 26, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;vONiPLrueEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vONiPLrueEI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, Schaumburg! Isn't that where the Ikea is? I love that place! It's so... clean? I'm down in Bloomington myself, so I don't get to see it up there as often as I'd like. 

This song is a 9/10, it's really cool, you have nice taste in music.  I really like that one.

[video=youtube;pBsQVP-Olmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBsQVP-Olmw&amp;ob=av3e[/video]

Nifty!

(Oh, the first bit was for the Neon Indian song, the Florence gets an 8/10, I likes her.)


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 26, 2011)

Very punchy I liked it 8/10

[video=youtube;AH3CRVVBL9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH3CRVVBL9o[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 27, 2011)

AHHH! THAT SONG IS ONE OF MY ALL-TIME FAVS! 11/10!! *swoon*


No where near as good, but this is a nice gem of a song, the video is maybe the saddest thing ever. Just a warning.

(But the song itself is chillingly beautiful, it really is, OMG.)

[video=youtube;3ATtst7247Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ATtst7247Y[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsmWT3Myt70

this song...it's succesfully emotional in every way. tugs at my heartstrings every time.
just listen to the whole thing...the last words really pull it all together.


----------



## Namba (Nov 27, 2011)

As Cities Burn? Automatic 10/10 I love this band!!

[video=YouTube;6hvF3mDOmSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hvF3mDOmSo[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 27, 2011)

9/10 Some good rockin stuff

[video=youtube;EOuXjpSpwrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOuXjpSpwrY[/video]

Everyone wants to live FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 27, 2011)

7/10 Interesting...

[video=youtube;f4xWm1hwlfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4xWm1hwlfg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 27, 2011)

Never been a fan of Slayer... that song did well to remind me why I don't like them. 2/10.
[video=youtube;D7c5eFR1Qq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7c5eFR1Qq0[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Nov 27, 2011)

i like it :3 8/10

usually i'm not into this charts stuff, but Example is pretty good, he's got a nice voice (i also have a crush on him)

[video=youtube;f5CcOq8UzkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5CcOq8UzkI&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 27, 2011)

Not as horribly obnoxious as a lot of similar stuff I've heard, but still not something I'd choose to listen to. 3/10.
[video=youtube;WaVNIzzzYyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaVNIzzzYyE[/video]
Never really payed much attention to the music in past Layton games, but damn it's really good in the newest one .-.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, that was relaxing... but I say that like it was a bad thing, it was lovely.  7/10

This one is quite nice, check it out.

[video=youtube;xZqAuj8dSz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZqAuj8dSz4&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext  =1&amp;list=PL7073823DA7E5809F[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 28, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;yINzQohNALc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yINzQohNALc[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

7/10
[video=youtube;7uhToz7D9wY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uhToz7D9wY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Kapherdel (Nov 28, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;DlXKGh_PqYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlXKGh_PqYE[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 28, 2011)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;PQ04WDtkrEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ04WDtkrEM[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Nov 28, 2011)

that was alright, quite like it :3 8/10

this is celldweller/klayton, the guy i was on about in the mini rants thing, he's fucking fantastic
[video=youtube;9YxBnEESTuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YxBnEESTuE&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not really into the emo stuff so much... 3/10.

How about this instead? It's kinda crunchy and awesome...

[video=youtube;bCGbQUMKocU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCGbQUMKocU[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Nov 28, 2011)

it isn't emo -.-


----------



## Slighted (Nov 28, 2011)

Um... okay. It's... what then?

I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 28, 2011)

Dubstep, Industrial, Alternative and Electronic Rock


----------



## Cyril (Nov 28, 2011)

the kind of weird stuff that I can't stand. 0/10

[video=youtube;SdyQbYytMCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdyQbYytMCU[/video]

this will certainly piss off most everyone
that's how I know it's a good choice :3c


----------



## Slighted (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, well. That narrows it down by a hair. Still, it really didn't do much for me, arbitrary designation or no, sorry.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, the Haken one was nice enough, I guess. 6/10? Yeah, I like weird music. *shrug*

More standard, still a little different.

[video=youtube;LrrGKR8Xii4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrrGKR8Xii4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 29, 2011)

6/10

[video=youtube;eVYoav19Tog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVYoav19Tog[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 29, 2011)

Huh, I'd never heard that song of theirs, it's good. Heartbeats was on one of my annual years best mixes awhile back, I loved that song. It's always good to hear more from the Knife. 8/10...!

(Hey, we should start a thread with year-end mixes of best songs, right? Is that a thing? Could that be a thing?)
[video=youtube;Z78k_hpFoGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78k_hpFoGg[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 29, 2011)

9/10 I love Yeasayer and think that they're not big enough, hehe.

[video=youtube;kB2m58WWAqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB2m58WWAqU[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 29, 2011)

Man, let's be music buddies, I love most everything you post!  9/10.

[video=youtube;e9ZcqtJTaVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9ZcqtJTaVY[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Nov 29, 2011)

Not bad, sounds a bit like Bjork, with a certain Radiohead feel. Easily  8/10, and now for the combo breaker, and some depressive  music
[video=youtube_share;-ewq73ADlEg]http://youtu.be/-ewq73ADlEg[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey! It's a C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!! I'll give it a 8/10. Nicely, gently. 

More weird incoming, this one makes me laugh. It's electronica with a sense of humor. 

[video=youtube;m16kPjQehmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m16kPjQehmw[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm surprised we're not talking on an instant messenger yet given how much we like each other's music. 9/10

[video=youtube;51K4cUTuvc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51K4cUTuvc0[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Nov 30, 2011)

not bad 8/10

Can I haz David Bowie noaw?

[video=youtube_share;X5iOiLX5ppA]http://youtu.be/X5iOiLX5ppA[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh! Cocorosie is so GOOD! Lemonade was such a good song! This one is 9/10! 


How's this? The world needs more songs about ghosts.
[video=youtube;_oIM3E6LyGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oIM3E6LyGQ[/video]

(We should talk on IM, right? Course, I need to get that downloaded first, I don't instant message hardly ever...)


----------



## Slighted (Nov 30, 2011)

Earlier, the David Bowie is a 7/10, he's Bowie after all. SHAME ON YOU FOR DISLIKING COCOROSIE, SHAME!

(just kidding.)


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 30, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;qwOqlo63Kd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwOqlo63Kd0[/video]


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 30, 2011)

8.5/10

Always a place in my heart for classic rock.

[yt]wfQ2_AglqTY[/yt]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 30, 2011)

MF Doom is pretty tight, very nice. I likes it [this much]7/10[/this much]
[video=youtube;NJx9EIEq0Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJx9EIEq0Us[/video]

This here, it's a nice cover is all.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 30, 2011)

5,5/10
I don't know. This isn't my genre and it just didn't sound good enough

[video=youtube;-AklUIKneI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=-AklUIKneI0[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 1, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;qL66gBjKoqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL66gBjKoqQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;vRb9EJWMLe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRb9EJWMLe8&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=FLE04_25  M1TKx_CbufXSIxrg&amp;lf=mh_lolz&amp;playnext=5[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 1, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;1cl-3ugbSbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cl-3ugbSbE[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Dec 1, 2011)

Oof, that's not very good at all. 3/10.

[video=youtube;uz0EAMDsyVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz0EAMDsyVc[/video]

Here's a nice little rocker.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 2, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;DFFkUkd1kEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFFkUkd1kEU[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 2, 2011)

Very pleasant rock song. Nothing too standout-ish but I enjoyed it.

[video=youtube;HEowIQo2RYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEowIQo2RYY[/video]
I counter your rock song with a rock song.


----------



## veeno (Dec 2, 2011)

7\10 Steady ride gun metal green by trocadero.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 2, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Very pleasant rock song. Nothing too standout-ish but I enjoyed it.
> 
> [video=youtube;HEowIQo2RYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEowIQo2RYY[/video]
> I counter your rock song with a rock song.



That was sweet. I liked the organ, but it got a little tedious after a while. Then the guitar kicked in and it was alright.
8/10

[video=youtube;2qMkRv8OYSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=2qMkRv8OYSE[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh, that Under the Pines song is a good one, I'd give it a 8/10. (I'm rating that one, this Rex Riot one is kinda 6/10.)

Drums! DRUMS!

[video=youtube;OYXUVSC--Fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYXUVSC--Fs&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 3, 2011)

7/10

And now, for the birth of Dubstep. At least that's what it looks like to me because this came out in the mid 2000's, and though BT didn't invent the stutter edit, he perfected it, and this song holds the record for most vocal edits in a song at 6178 (BIAS Peak edits). So why did it go from being cool like here to sounding lazy and repetitive like... every other dubstep song ever? :V

Source: http://www.bias-inc.com/about/artistProfiles/bt.php

[video=youtube;_iFizEkfEAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iFizEkfEAQ[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 3, 2011)

5/10 my true opinion, it's to repeditive, and the song structure is a dime a dozen anymore. Perfect for the club though.

APC - Pet
[video=youtube_share;x6ITkCCLKqM]http://youtu.be/x6ITkCCLKqM[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Dec 4, 2011)

8/10, Something i would enjoy listening to on the radio. 

Now, Remember to bump it up to 720p. I looked hard for a HD one.
[video=youtube;MtRleBAAWbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtRleBAAWbE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely sounds better in 720p 
9.6/10 sick as stuff

[video=youtube;4R0zXt9rdrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4R0zXt9rdrY[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 4, 2011)

The guy at 1:08 kinda ruined the vibe, XD. Pretty creative, and mellow, I likee 8/10. And here's something from deep in the musical archive, and a very underrated band, Jethro tull 
[video=youtube_share;qGY97tBPPcM]http://youtu.be/qGY97tBPPcM[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 6, 2011)

That was pretty good, reminds me of some of the stuff that my dad listens to.
7.5/10
The flute was a nice touch.

[video=youtube;CcTy7nixr84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CcTy7nixr84[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 6, 2011)

6.5/10
[video=youtube;F8LYpyXerDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8LYpyXerDg[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 6, 2011)

7/10 made me realize i was in need of some more sonic youth as of late
[video=youtube;sf2qYa8c-cA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf2qYa8c-cA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2011)

hey a band I only know from guitar hero
that was surprisingly more pleasant than anything I've heard from them before. Not like super standout but I enjoyed it. 8/10.

[video=youtube;zJN-wrtuWOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJN-wrtuWOg[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 7, 2011)

7/10

And now, a perverted (musically) cover of Iron Man!

[video=youtube;SzgZJEpLuw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzgZJEpLuw0[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Dec 8, 2011)

Eh, it's cute enough. Not really into the Cardigans though, it's so sluggish... 6/10

Check this one out, its got claws!

[video=youtube;aYiMs4xA84c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYiMs4xA84c[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 8, 2011)

Eh I dunno. It had great energy but the quality was kinda fuzzy and it didn't really grab me. 5/10.
[video=youtube;WwA7KW-uSIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwA7KW-uSIE[/video]

hmm


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 9, 2011)

That was alright. 7.5/10
It was kinda what I was expecting with that cover art.

[video=youtube;kd6e_ZfTyqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=kd6e_ZfTyqI[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 9, 2011)

7/10

[video=youtube;xuBBcp1AO88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuBBcp1AO88[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 9, 2011)

Pretty good 8/10

Pink floyd - Poles Apart
[video=youtube_share;g2V0s5PbxUk]http://youtu.be/g2V0s5PbxUk[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Dec 9, 2011)

Eh, Pink Floyd kinda makes me sleepy... 5/10

Yeah, the guitars in this one are just filthy. 
[video=youtube;KiLjuRG3hoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiLjuRG3hoE&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 9, 2011)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;b_pFWfiu-DQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_pFWfiu-DQ[/video]


----------



## Tyranous (Dec 9, 2011)

Not my usual, but nice. 7.5/10

[video=youtube;SqZNMvIEHhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqZNMvIEHhs&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Slighted (Dec 9, 2011)

Eh, System of the Down is pretty mediocre. Just middling sludge metal. 3/10

[video=youtube;IS7EfKia6sE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS7EfKia6sE&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext  =1&amp;list=PL3FF6AF7666A3B4A5[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 9, 2011)

SOAD is very hit-or-miss for me. Some songs are interesting, some are not. This was the latter. Though not in a bad way... just didn't catch my interest. 5/10.

[video=youtube;WRVlVhX_Ud8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRVlVhX_Ud8[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 9, 2011)

8/10 Devin is pretty awesome.

[video=youtube;4axLEw_ANmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4axLEw_ANmo[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 11, 2011)

2/10

[video=youtube;hMmksjQwE88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMmksjQwE88[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Hmm, not bad. 6.5/10

[video=youtube;1tew5tz7lTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1tew5tz7lTs[/video]


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 11, 2011)

8/10 for being pretty dang catchy.

[video=youtube;1FrbSjCXyec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FrbSjCXyec[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 11, 2011)

I could for the life of me figure out what that song was trying to be. 3/10.
[video=youtube;ujMw4Yh8dJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujMw4Yh8dJo[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2011)

Good song 8/10 and a song from the trinity 

[video=youtube_share;mFrOmMmdaJw]http://youtu.be/mFrOmMmdaJw[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 14, 2011)

9/10 Awesome

This might be the weirdest song I've ever heard.
[video=youtube;7qJfxyeFKis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qJfxyeFKis&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 14, 2011)

Ooookay
Despite being quite...I-have-no-idea-how-to-describe-it, it's pretty good. Reminds me of Pirates of the Caribbean.
8/10

I'm surprised that I've never put this song up for rating yet
[video=youtube;3L3KAf5Lge4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3L3KAf5Lge4[/video]


----------



## Moneybags (Dec 14, 2011)

6/10
I just really don't care for weebl.

[video=youtube;h6ouQTAaxHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6ouQTAaxHc[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 14, 2011)

3/10. Not my kind of thing. 

[video=youtube;PTkq2T2Yaqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTkq2T2Yaqo&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 15, 2011)

Pretty smooth beat, probably be a good club/driving song, or doing homework/assignments, etc. 7/10

This band is "different", but I like 'em  woot indie/prog
[video=youtube_share;qTq9tHD5kAo]http://youtu.be/qTq9tHD5kAo[/video]


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 15, 2011)

Really dug that song! Dug the video as well, never heard of them until now (Really liked the masks everyone had on, really eerie yet fun). Definitely will check out more. 9/10




[yt]9vgSvGG0Llw[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmm, I'd say 7-8/10. Nice intro. 

[video=youtube;GiOWTegWHLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiOWTegWHLs[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 16, 2011)

T'was different to what I was expecting. But I found it a little boring for some reason.
Brilliant though, a nice 7.5/10.

Youtube links are too mainstream
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/459141


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 16, 2011)

Me gusta, 9/10.

[video=youtube;SK2DsKwXAY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK2DsKwXAY0[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 16, 2011)

2/10

[video=youtube;PJT42OoWx0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJT42OoWx0o[/video]


----------



## ArcKing (Dec 16, 2011)

made a mistake here


----------



## ArcKing (Dec 16, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> 2/10
> 
> [video=youtube;PJT42OoWx0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJT42OoWx0o[/video]


heh, oops, stopped at the wrong page. But the music sounds big and heavy, but personally, if I can't understand the lyrics, it's not worth listening to.
Heavy Metal in the Night - Dream Evil


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

5.5/10
Not too much I can say about this. It sounded good, but nyeh, not something I enjoy.

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/450193


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 17, 2011)

8/10 

[video=youtube;PSdXGcmPTWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSdXGcmPTWc[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 17, 2011)

5.5/10

[video=youtube;_M6px6Ynm90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M6px6Ynm90[/video]


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 17, 2011)

I usually hate on Metal but I enjoy the overblown corniness of bands like Lordi and the video does not fail to impress.

8/10

Something a bit more mellow.

[yt]IsH9p-AV3bw[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 19, 2011)

That was very nice  Great stuff
8.5/10

[video=youtube;dIg8Vs-MVZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=dIg8Vs-MVZA[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 19, 2011)

8/10

[video=youtube;I13Tf0hEEkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I13Tf0hEEkE[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10

[video=youtube;IE9R_ddMVOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE9R_ddMVOc[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nicely done! 
A solid 9/10

[video=youtube;Ik--d9Nhcb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ik--d9Nhcb8[/video]


----------



## Askari_Nari (Dec 21, 2011)

As someone who can't stand Jazz, I liked it.
8/10

[video=youtube;0x_Rp148jCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x_Rp148jCQ[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 21, 2011)

bleh, 5.5/10

[video=youtube;izb2AqOOsAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izb2AqOOsAE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 22, 2011)

Another great song. But it seemed to get a little tedious midway.
8/10

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/462046


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 22, 2011)

I like it, 8/10.
[video=youtube;f5JAI4i1Z_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5JAI4i1Z_A[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 23, 2011)

T'was alright.
I give it a 7/10

[video=youtube;twqM56f_cVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twqM56f_cVo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Cult (Dec 23, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> T'was alright.
> I give it a 7/10
> 
> [video=youtube;twqM56f_cVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twqM56f_cVo&feature=player_embedded[/video]



10/10 way too good

[video=youtube;1htZFVGsBMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1htZFVGsBMw[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 23, 2011)

6/10, a bit too slow and relaxed for me.

[video=youtube;pCfHKbRuOD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCfHKbRuOD4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 25, 2011)

That was a little different to what you've put up for rating before.
But hey, that was good. It was nice to hear that the lyrics were actually 'worked on' rather than a repeated phrase (Which is some cases ruins the aesthetic pleasure of the song).
A good solid 8.5/10

[video=youtube;9xsoCki4pTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xsoCki4pTk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm usually not a fan of that kind of stuff, but I enjoyed this song.

9/10. I'd say. 

[video=youtube;gYQzSIqWUH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYQzSIqWUH4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 27, 2011)

9.5/10
That was superb, I love it 

Okay, now for a change of scene
[video=youtube;Jxs07ZAQhJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Jxs07ZAQhJE[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

^ 8/10
[video=youtube;pxMkIm5JxkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxMkIm5JxkM[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 27, 2011)

It's okay-ish. 7/10.

[video=youtube;TYZJ-lO0nxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYZJ-lO0nxg[/video]


----------



## Namba (Dec 28, 2011)

7.5/10 Sounded good, actually

[video=YouTube;lLJf9qJHR3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E[/video]
I love this group.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

I enjoyed it, it's a change from what i usually listen to. 6/10.

[video=youtube;oT8AcJj5mps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT8AcJj5mps[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Dec 28, 2011)

8/10 for song but chicken is -2
[video=youtube;9_qUHJB6erw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_qUHJB6erw[/video]
listen to this with earbuds or good headphones for enhanced effect. its not like skrillex so your ears will be intact (maybe)


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does it remind me of Dr.Who in the 80s? Usually I don't listen to dubstep but this was enjoyable. 6/10

[video=youtube;nLXiHyMmG20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLXiHyMmG20[/video]


----------



## Maxxi (Dec 28, 2011)

^ 8/10 I like Electro and dance stuff aha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXJwrW-j85M


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

Wasn't what I was expecting but I still liked it, 7/10.

[video=youtube;k8EHvKef2xI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8EHvKef2xI[/video]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 28, 2011)

5/10 Meh.
[video=youtube;RjAar9pRxRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjAar9pRxRw[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 28, 2011)

Tobuscus eh? Well, that was quite funny. 7.9/10

[video=youtube;tSES4vHTD1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tSES4vHTD1k[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure what it is I'm listening to..... 3/10. Ninja'd!

Hmm Nostferau??? It's catchy. 8.5/10

[video=youtube;1rdVRxgwqas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rdVRxgwqas[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 29, 2011)

1/10

[video=youtube;8ex38L8xtNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ex38L8xtNI[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 29, 2011)

I really enjoyed the first 40 seconds. The rest, not so much.
But it was good, a nice 6.5/10

[video=youtube;_sBZdSHAIZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sBZdSHAIZI&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Molotov (Dec 29, 2011)

I swayed my hips, on my chair, so I like this song. 
8.

[video=youtube;q9FY8CvYDEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9FY8CvYDEw[/video]


----------



## STB (Dec 29, 2011)

Just didn't like it, 3/10

[video=youtube;6wwKSl86pXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wwKSl86pXs[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2011)

Not usually my kind of genre but nice song, 7/10.

Some ATB for STB?
[video=youtube;1bVYgYW6410]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bVYgYW6410[/video]


----------



## STB (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha, nice 7/10 :V

[video=youtube;av1C-PT9Ljw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av1C-PT9Ljw[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2011)

It's okay I guess, not much a fan. 6/10.

[video=youtube;d7BBlzIMR0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7BBlzIMR0Y&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 29, 2011)

Nicely made stuff there. I give it an 8/10.

Guess what? MOAR PARLOV STELAR
[video=youtube;-KPIXk7j7NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-KPIXk7j7NU[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

Another one I like, 7/10. 

How about this classic?
[video=youtube;uOwg6GSXnGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOwg6GSXnGA[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 30, 2011)

That was a really well made remix. The original being one of the songs I grew up on. 8.9/10
I see that little MOS logo at the bottom ...

[video=youtube;L1rxzrRj8So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=L1rxzrRj8So[/video]


----------



## MMAfur (Dec 30, 2011)

Although im not all that into techno, 8.1/10

How about some Passion and Warfare? For the Love of God.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okLDkcexiVg


This guys been my favorite artist for years.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

Definitely not my kind of thing. 3/10.

[video=youtube;MKqhVD1n7RU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKqhVD1n7RU[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Dec 30, 2011)

8/10
[video=youtube;Hn2GUnLrtcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn2GUnLrtcA[/video]


----------



## STB (Dec 30, 2011)

Eh, I generally don't really like DnB that much, but it's all ok. 6/10

[video=youtube;AMcD54kRD4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMcD54kRD4g[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

It's meh, 6.5/10.

Now for something completely different!
[video=youtube;z2L_OyS21lM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2L_OyS21lM[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 30, 2011)

(Embedding disabled, grrr)
That was quite alright. And indeed it was something quite different. 7/10

Now I thought long and hard...but failed to remember any non-electro swing stuff
[video=youtube;XCgYI0o8fQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XCgYI0o8fQ8[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 30, 2011)

8/10 I actually liked that.

I think this might be the greatest album ever. Of course, finding someone who agrees with me probably won't happen.
[video=youtube;qs7R9Q_fLHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs7R9Q_fLHw[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Dec 30, 2011)

8.5/10 reminds me of the thrash metallica did.
[video=youtube;A7_ahwriFrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7_ahwriFrY&amp;feature=results_main&amp;playnext=  1&amp;list=PL0C208267837AD11F[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

ooh, quite a nice one. 8/10.

[video=youtube;ECyeUYsU14E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECyeUYsU14E[/video]


----------



## Elric (Dec 30, 2011)

I like the use of the saxophone. The vocals are nice as well. 8/10 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-k_Eg7zXuc


----------



## ghilliefox (Dec 31, 2011)

10/10 I really liked that!
[video=youtube;qHRFRTHqo3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHRFRTHqo3w[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2011)

Dubstep, I kinda like. 7/10.

Time for some chill out
[video=youtube;ZZKkxAQYxyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZKkxAQYxyE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 31, 2011)

You again? What is this madness?
Back to the music.
I'm surprised that I recognised the Bladerunner quote. The rest was quite tranquil. A 6/10 though, just because by itself it was short and a little disappointing.

[video=youtube;WAlRwhkjToU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WAlRwhkjToU[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it, another catchy tune c: 8/10.

[video=youtube;XB8V0fjDuog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB8V0fjDuog[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 31, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> I like it, another catchy tune c: 8/10.
> 
> [video=youtube;XB8V0fjDuog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB8V0fjDuog[/video]



Ohh nice song. 9/10. Always a fan of Eurovision stuff xD

Ill refrain from posting NSBM or AxCx for fear of being shunned, but really diggin' this atm.
[video=youtube;4Z0Do-CBnVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z0Do-CBnVk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tricky (Dec 31, 2011)

KMFDM is great <3 9/10

[yt]8J8n9R8rnB8&ob[/yt] 
I want the bear mask in this video....


----------



## Elric (Dec 31, 2011)

7/10 
It was pretty cool. 

[video=youtube;OHTSxw6zN1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHTSxw6zN1E&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2011)

Meeeh 5/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTTVTrz7cwQ[video=youtube;GTTVTrz7cwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTTVTrz7cwQ[/video]


----------



## triage (Dec 31, 2011)

Not my cup of tea, and I feel like "vocal clipping of random speaking" is horribly overdone
but itself the beat is decent if not a bit basic
6/10
[video=youtube;gH2efAcmBQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH2efAcmBQM[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2011)

It's okay I guess, 7/10.

[video=youtube;qXunRpkfYsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXunRpkfYsU[/video]


----------



## Neovius (Dec 31, 2011)

Though I stopped listening to normal trance some time ago, this one is pretty good, but nothing ground breaking so 8,5/10...

[video=youtube;l0MyPNbqUO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0MyPNbqUO0[/video]


----------



## Tricky (Dec 31, 2011)

At first I thought the song was kind of "meh", but after the voice kicks in I think I melted into my chair. Neat. 8/10 

[yt]2LkJgAWH5iE[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm, not what I was expecting. 7.5/10

[video=youtube;Hp8NmI8kbgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp8NmI8kbgY[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 31, 2011)

About 40 seconds In I recognised this song.
But alas, it's a very meh one. 6/10

[video=youtube;nh_nhUJ78gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nh_nhUJ78gM[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Dec 31, 2011)

9/10 hmm yes... i found that to be quite enjoyable.

[video=youtube;LBue2XaUqiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBue2XaUqiU[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2011)

I like, 8.5/10

Moar 90s Eurodance
[video=youtube;lbQCf8F1JsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbQCf8F1JsE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 1, 2012)

That was actually pretty good. 8/10

[video=youtube;sgWj1Q9Dgr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sgWj1Q9Dgr4[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 1, 2012)

me gusta, 9/10

[video=youtube;D5uZ5AxSblc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5uZ5AxSblc[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 1, 2012)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;S7D65IomNYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn, a style that I do deteste.
*Cringy cringy cringe*
But, thankfully, it picked up at 1:20. And became more bearable. 6/10

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/453620


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2012)

Tis okay, 7/10

[video=youtube;igiDEuwW7rE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igiDEuwW7rE[/video]


----------



## Tricky (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweet, I feel really 90s right now. 9/10
I would go for 10/10 but it didn't "pop" to me. It's a great song, but it doesn't stand out enough for me to make it an instaten.

[yt]fC_q9KPczAg[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh
This song
THIS SONG

I HAD TO MEMORIZE THIS SONG AND LIP SING IT FOR A FRIEND'S MUSIC VIDEO!!!!
I did the second singer.

Oh and BTW, it's a great song. Even though it still haunts me. 8/10

[video=youtube;c2RJjlinEGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2RJjlinEGo&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2012)

Enjoyable tune  8/10.

I think I've linked this one before (??)
[video=youtube;5SL3fhVewNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SL3fhVewNc[/video]


----------



## Neovius (Jan 2, 2012)

Though I don't like vocals... 7/10

[video=youtube;7hImm_UPNF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hImm_UPNF8[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2012)

It's a bit slow and too calm, not a whole lot going on. 6/10

[video=youtube;O6KFvYCrB4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6KFvYCrB4E[/video]


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 2, 2012)

It's a bit slow and too calm, not a whole lot going on. 6/10 =P
But seriously, as far as piano goes, it's not too bad... a little bit emo though if I dare say.

[yt]HhkDsTH8eLE[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 2, 2012)

6/10 Liked it at first, then just became meh.

[video=youtube;H3rrknj_YPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3rrknj_YPI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Neovius (Jan 2, 2012)

0/10 :<

Something fast paced then... and psychedelic :>
[video=youtube;18hqU4vr668]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18hqU4vr668[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 2, 2012)

7/10

[video=youtube;p9kbj_aeO2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9kbj_aeO2k&amp;list=FL9f8-M44f7HSGW0ZzxEq-kQ&amp;index=19&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2012)

It's full of meh, 6/10.

[video=youtube;xhE632UeaX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhE632UeaX8[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh
I didn't like this. It didn't sound terribly right.
5/10

[video=youtube;XOatZC2NU9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XOatZC2NU9Q[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2012)

8.5/10, nice song, reminds me of this one:
[video=youtube;X8TbZvy2msQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8TbZvy2msQ[/video]


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 3, 2012)

7/10 - not bad, sound a little triphop-ish, but could use softer percussions.

[yt]D_5hKJlDCzQ[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 3, 2012)

7/10 not bad but lyrics are in french
[video=youtube;DqmdmxHkY2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqmdmxHkY2g&amp;list=WL5D7FB90715117F76&amp;index=  54&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2012)

Tis okay, it starts off a little slow but it picks up eventually. 7/10.

[video=youtube;t3X3x67MEDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3X3x67MEDU[/video]


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 4, 2012)

7/10. Good, but sounded kinda generic. Couldn't really tell it apart from most other tunes like it. 

Um, here's something. 


[video=youtube;X7aLJ7r2rsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7aLJ7r2rsY[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 4, 2012)

That wasn't what I was expecting...
Nevertheless, it was pretty damn awesome. And well made. 8.5/10

(It took me a while to find a song to post because the above was in my head)
[video=youtube;Sok8KPWmT84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sok8KPWmT84&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 4, 2012)

I give it an 8/10

I was expecting that Lapfox Trax tune when I saw that pic... 

Not sure if I've posted this one yet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRWh7NaeDlM[video=youtube;pRWh7NaeDlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRWh7NaeDlM[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 4, 2012)

Pretty epic sounding stuff, but I found it hard to listen to it all. 7.9/10

[video=youtube;8umEcim69eA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8umEcim69eA[/video]


----------



## Neovius (Jan 4, 2012)

- Electro sounds I don't like
- Nothing interesting
- Pony noises
3/10

Btw AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfurhttp://forums.furaffinity.net/members/22087-AmeríkumaðurÚlfur that Orkidea track is pretty epic, that's how trance should sound imo...

So for my track... something oldschool ;d

[video=youtube;iPbxeweNeLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPbxeweNeLw[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

Gotta love DJ Orkidea.  

Oh my, very old-school, I'd say 8.5/10 XD

More old school stuffs:
[video=youtube;KQa3s_2YHQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQa3s_2YHQw[/video]


----------



## Neovius (Jan 5, 2012)

Heck yes! 9/10

[video=youtube;I6AnB842blw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6AnB842blw[/video]

Quite surprised I didn't know about this track, when Artifact303 is one of my most favourite artists :d


----------



## Tricky (Jan 5, 2012)

Not bad. I didn't listen to it all the way through because it got boring to me about halfway in, but other than being long, it's a good song. 7/10
Some Spanish something or other.
[yt]mjTYsOOrByU[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

No habla Espanol. :c But nice song, 6/10.

[video=youtube;MRW4dYpXWQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRW4dYpXWQE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 6, 2012)

That was pretty good. Didn't make too much of an impression though. 7/10

[video=youtube;ZqB1MbXSeGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqB1MbXSeGk&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2012)

I quite like that one too. 7/10!

[video=youtube;qvIgQeK8-6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvIgQeK8-6A[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 6, 2012)

2/10

I like the original better by miles 

[video=youtube;IeXLSwFOH2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeXLSwFOH2U[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 6, 2012)

^Pretty good, solid 7/10

Everyone would love to be one of these!
[video=youtube;os5TXyJlEMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os5TXyJlEMc[/video]


----------



## Tricky (Jan 6, 2012)

7/10 because I'm more of a ninja myself. :3

I've already used this song here but eh it's nice.
[yt]VvHP8GWDPHY[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2012)

Meeeh, 5/10, it didn't excite me very much. 


[video=youtube;i0WpdLq2eEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0WpdLq2eEE[/video]


----------



## Bread (Jan 6, 2012)

8/10 makes me want to dance my heart out in a dark room full of shirtless people

[video=youtube;CDXq1uNy1ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDXq1uNy1ko&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 6, 2012)

Ahaha the first line made me laugh. I didn't find it depressing at all. 7/10.

[video=youtube;SyISf4lMtUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SyISf4lMtUA[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2012)

8/10. (Has it become obvious that I like electronic stuffs >_>)

[video=youtube;0RrtY2lpf40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RrtY2lpf40&amp;ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 6, 2012)

Meh, it almost sound pretentious with the orchestral hits. It mixes poorly with the dubstep / trance / whatever genre it is main tune. But at least it's not blowing up my eardrums. 5/10

Edit: god damnit, Amerikuma. As for your song, I find its style way overdone and half-assed, and all I can think of when I hear it is this guy's face: http://mikecalimbas.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/guido2.jpg ... 3/10. But then again I never liked this genre to begin with.

Now, if you don't like the following song, you have no soul D=

[yt]4JkIs37a2JE[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 6, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> 8/10. (Has it become obvious that I like electronic stuffs >_>)


Very. I know how to get 7+ scores out of you


----------



## STB (Jan 7, 2012)

6/10 its on the better side of mediocre :V

Now this next artist was a hobo for the most part of his life. Like the train hopping and digging through dumpsters kind. But even now that he's pretty well known for his blues music, he still uses his old equipment. Like the Mississippi Drum Machine (a wooden box) and an old 3-string guitar.

[video=youtube;pNoPNC3ebYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNoPNC3ebYQ[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

Not really my kind of music, but pretty impressive story and tune. 6/10.

[video=youtube;tdNT_OTWwwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdNT_OTWwwg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 7, 2012)

Well I didn't hate it... 3/10.

[video=youtube;nq-S9FzmcyIp]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq-S9FzmcyIp[/video]


----------



## Bread (Jan 7, 2012)

-/10
video doesn't work u-u
"An error occurred. Please try again later." :x

[video=youtube;Lf8j1bUgwJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf8j1bUgwJ8[/video]


----------



## SavageOF (Jan 7, 2012)

ehh 3/10 not my taste       [video=youtube;rBMhWuFYkFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBMhWuFYkFY[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

Not really exciting. Not my kind of thing.  5/10. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUUgyA7zOEU[video=youtube;HUUgyA7zOEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUUgyA7zOEU[/video]


----------



## Bread (Jan 7, 2012)

8/10 
another great techno track, makes me think of when I use to have a huge techno playlist on loop when I was playing Starcraft I when I was younger
[video=youtube;lu01hngT4pE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu01hngT4pE[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

Interesting song, unusual album cover (??), overall 6-ish/10. 

[video=youtube;zoMYU_nOGNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoMYU_nOGNg[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 7, 2012)

Funky, 9.5/10

Sadly looks like a lot of hipsters have made this band get quite a negative response, despite releasing 4 amazing LPs!
[video=youtube;0PYxFq5NN1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PYxFq5NN1g[/video]


----------



## Bread (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10
^^^this is an AWESOME black metal album, their 2011 album was so amazing. I'm not really all that into black metal but this band and Alcest really caught my ears.
[video=youtube;iKfodgHvRrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKfodgHvRrI[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

7/10, kinda relaxing. 

[video=youtube;-RxkxCj4cpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RxkxCj4cpc[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 7, 2012)

Very relaxing, quite different to what you regularly post. But it was good nonetheless. 7.5/10

http://soundcloud.com/jackle-app/plothole
Yup, it's a cloudy sound.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

Again, not what what I was expecting at all, but I likes this. 8/10  


 *coughs* more Delirium >>
[video=youtube;LJWlDPAUUeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJWlDPAUUeY[/video]


----------



## Rosca (Jan 9, 2012)

I was actually jumping to the beat. 9/10 for making me dance.

[video=youtube;GchEVSx9XEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GchEVSx9XEA[/video]
Come on! Rihanna is manly music!


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 9, 2012)

^so so manly! 8.9/10 but...

TIME FOR SOME NOSTALGIA GOIN!
[video=youtube;EPFk0X1p2fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPFk0X1p2fs[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh dear, I remember Atomic Kitten. This is practically one of the songs I grew up on.
But nyeh! I can't bear it. 4/10.

[video=youtube;Y35n_1XLPy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Y35n_1XLPy4[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 9, 2012)

8/10

[video=youtube;zTgj0KUpGhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTgj0KUpGhU[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never been a fan of this type of music, but stretching it at 4.5/10

Biker trance?
[video=youtube;wh4aPnI_g4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh4aPnI_g4I[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 10, 2012)

10/10 but what up with the bikers n stuff? inapropriate music video for the genre of music in my oppinion.
[video=youtube;a--QSDAdPGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a--QSDAdPGs&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 11, 2012)

7.5/10 Kinda neat

[video=youtube;mmOYSH_LjF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmOYSH_LjF4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't believe I listened to this the whole way through...
That deserves some credit. Usually I would never listen to this freely. 6/10

http://voodoopony.bandcamp.com/track/rainbowdash-hasnt-grown-up
Lookie lookie! BANDCAMP!!!!


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 11, 2012)

Not very exciting, but a nice song, 6.5/10.

[video=youtube;BUuLQyvA30g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUuLQyvA30g[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 11, 2012)

9.75/10 nother great one
[video=youtube;W1ty5AdnfYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1ty5AdnfYg[/video]


----------



## Bread (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10
quite funky 
[video=youtube;n1vo0MO-TlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1vo0MO-TlM[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 12, 2012)

2/10 

[video=youtube;2xOke9yb_mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xOke9yb_mk[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 12, 2012)

Not really my taste, a bit too simple for it's own genre too 4/10
[video=youtube;nH7QMkQCoeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH7QMkQCoeI[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 12, 2012)

6.5/10

[video=youtube;-EPbBRdC21o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EPbBRdC21o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 12, 2012)

3/10

[video=youtube;IcTP7YWPayU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcTP7YWPayU[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 12, 2012)

6/10 Interesting....

[video=youtube;ywoGef2S3SY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywoGef2S3SY[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 12, 2012)

7/10

[video=youtube;5pC3VJA_CB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pC3VJA_CB8[/video]


----------



## Hipstotter (Jan 13, 2012)

Video is pretty silly but I've always dug that song.

8/10

[video=youtube;WgJJc0H0enU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgJJc0H0enU[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 13, 2012)

My sister rates this a "Zero/10 because it is lame. It sounds boring and has no bass drop. D-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-drop the bass wop wop wop"

But I say this is at least a 6.5/10.

Now she wants me to put this up for rating.
Did I mention she likes dubstep?
[video=youtube;md1QECWVRHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=md1QECWVRHs[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 13, 2012)

7/10 Little different from Skrillex. At least he didn't totally rape the vocals

[video=youtube;mjkpB83NWzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjkpB83NWzg&feature=g-u&context=G2d98004FUAAAAAAAFAA[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 13, 2012)

Another nice tune! I'd rate this 7/10. *coughs*


[video=youtube;vGDeBde6JB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGDeBde6JB4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 13, 2012)

I really liked this one! It got a little too simple at one point, but other than that it earned an 8/10.

[video=youtube;_jDKTACaL9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_jDKTACaL9E[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 13, 2012)

Love that <3 9/10! :grin:

[video=youtube;jt-ujc3Fh0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt-ujc3Fh0I[/video]


----------



## triage (Jan 13, 2012)

7/10
never been a big trance guy and i didn't like the kickspam buildup to 2:02, but the rest of the song was pretty good. Would probably sound better in a mix.

[video=youtube;y_NsEYwTn_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_NsEYwTn_E[/video]


----------



## STB (Jan 13, 2012)

9/10, I found myself jamming out to this. Maybe because I've been drinking, maybe not.

[video=youtube;pAuK_ZjtJdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAuK_ZjtJdU[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 13, 2012)

Meeeh, it's okay-ish. Not a whole lot going on, but it ain't bad, 6/10.

[video=youtube;h9QgQOrgn7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9QgQOrgn7Y[/video]


----------



## shteev (Jan 13, 2012)

Never have been a big fan of hardstyle, but it's pretty good nevertheless. 7/10 

[video=youtube;auiIdjjQJZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auiIdjjQJZk[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh yes, Kaskade! 8.9/10 for this.

[video=youtube;er89cAKEHB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=er89cAKEHB8[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 13, 2012)

7/10 the kind of stuff I hear on di.fm but not all that memorable or exciting 

[video=youtube;bZpnnb8V9zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZpnnb8V9zw[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 13, 2012)

5/10

[video=youtube;q5JAOdypacI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5JAOdypacI[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice cover of an equally awesome song 10/10

[video=youtube_share;txndHN7-1DE]http://youtu.be/txndHN7-1DE[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 14, 2012)

8/10 Video was pretty interesting, I wonder how they made that...

[video=youtube;pMVJsAZrodA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMVJsAZrodA[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Jan 14, 2012)

I've never really gotten into metal or anything, but it's bearable, 6/10 I guess.

[video=youtube;wDjIsceTHfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDjIsceTHfs[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 14, 2012)

Despite the satirical nature, this was painful to listen to, ow my ears!
2/10

[video=youtube;umlmnYK9q7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=umlmnYK9q7U[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 14, 2012)

7/10
[video=youtube;ZjeD98lGW9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjeD98lGW9w[/video]
I freaking love this hip hop + _______ genre stuff
Incoming hate detected


----------



## triage (Jan 14, 2012)

7/10
the bassline is really good, but the song would improve a lot if the section from 0:44 to 1:06 didn't have the out-of-timing strings, if they were on BPM with the strings it'd sound pretty sick

[video=youtube;0B61XAN2Ujw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B61XAN2Ujw[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2012)

It just doesn't do it for me  4/10

[video=youtube;sJj9y4t9UnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJj9y4t9UnU[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 14, 2012)

7/10 Dig the surrealism.

[video=youtube;aktLRiWXfqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aktLRiWXfqg[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 15, 2012)

bleh, 2.5/10

[video=youtube;505tZ0aOgTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=505tZ0aOgTM[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

Go crippled zebra! Dance to this 8.5/10 song!

[video=youtube;3DXTA5LzmA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3DXTA5LzmA8[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jan 15, 2012)

Damn gay bronies *shakes fist* >:C /10

[video=youtube;n3ZdPkBAfQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3ZdPkBAfQM[/video]


----------



## triage (Jan 15, 2012)

9/10
my soul feels warm now
[video=youtube;BfiTRrjnM8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfiTRrjnM8Q[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome stuff. Loved it 
8.9/10

[video=youtube;tDR-5yIJGyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tDR-5yIJGyg[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 15, 2012)

> Go crippled zebra!


He can't stop dancing! 

(I need to listen to more Deadmau5 stuff x_x) 7-ish/10!

[video=youtube;v1NOdB1uxDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1NOdB1uxDo[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jan 16, 2012)

6/10 Cool, but gets a little annoyingly redundant at times.

[video=youtube;Ij59zbvuHZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij59zbvuHZM[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 16, 2012)

Very chill and beautiful 8,5/10
[video=youtube;lzsntEi2yLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzsntEi2yLM[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 16, 2012)

That had a nice touch to it. A good 7,5/10

[video=youtube;MbCLNc_1dXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MbCLNc_1dXo[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2012)

The intro reminded me of Daft Punk. I like this one, I was dancing to it on my bed a little , 8.5/10!


[video=youtube;-UsuVTRaglY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UsuVTRaglY[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jan 17, 2012)

6/10 it's like the kind of techno I listened to as a kid... then again, that in of itself is always a nice throwback

[video=youtube;NaENN285XSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaENN285XSw[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jan 17, 2012)

8/10 vary nais

[video=youtube;T7X1po2U4pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7X1po2U4pk[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

I was just waiting for that guy to walk into a wall...
About the song though. It was alright, the lyrics were too soft at times. But relaxing nonetheless. 7/10

[video=youtube;KUwF5Klargc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUwF5Klargc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds like it would make a great movie soundtrack for some reason, to what movie I don't know. but I still like this, 7.5/10.

More new music from Armada, some Ukrainian trance. 

[video=youtube;xu_dsNF8_2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu_dsNF8_2g&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

You sure like your Armada...
Heh, the song was good and deserves a 7.9/10

[video=youtube;xrCTiImIWk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xrCTiImIWk4[/video]


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 17, 2012)

It lacks variety but it's still pleasing to the ear. I grow tired of that one sequence of C#-B-E-G#.

Now for some Finnish quality...
[yt]hjZXUyvFQDA[/yt]


----------



## shteev (Jan 17, 2012)

Not a big fan, but it's cool  7/10

[video=youtube;yCTACNUzlNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCTACNUzlNY[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh wait, I know this one! One of my faves, 9/10. 

Now, less Armada, more Eurovision
[video=youtube;0bpOngv520I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bpOngv520I[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 17, 2012)

respectible song, nothing really lept out at me, for better and for worse. 6/10 since 5 should be the average for songs instead of 7 and it's a little better than average i would say.
[video=youtube;RqvUF0xE9x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqvUF0xE9x4[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

It was too 90's for me , 5/10.

edit: Blah, wrong remix, And now I have to link Armada again. 

[video=youtube;plbRePh-EKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plbRePh-EKE[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2012)

6/10 I never know whether to say I like it or not with techno music. it confuses me

[video=youtube;nFB3B8l8x2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFB3B8l8x2A[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 18, 2012)

Very tranquil and soothing 
8/10

[video=youtube;p0XWhJ1F6as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=p0XWhJ1F6as[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 18, 2012)

Catchy and noticible beat at first, but didn't do too much after that. 7/10
[video=youtube;gW9wy6I3WFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW9wy6I3WFM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 20, 2012)

Chilling and delightfully creepy. I found myself really liking this, even though I'm 3mins in and writing this.
And after listening to the rest, I give this a 9.5/10 

[video=youtube;JRtHYiWmsoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JRtHYiWmsoA[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jan 21, 2012)

Very Nice and catchy! I found myself listening again even though its not my typical genre of music! 8/10!
[video=youtube;PaYVYNj8dYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaYVYNj8dYc[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jan 21, 2012)

5/10 Meh math rock.  Did hear some Anamanaguchi in it. :\

[video=youtube;FZSjk6yBObE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZSjk6yBObE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 22, 2012)

7.5/10
I liked this, not much though. But I did find it interesting.

[video=youtube;WqVGVmlX1Ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WqVGVmlX1Ts[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 22, 2012)

8/10 not the DM im used to but sill good anyway.
[video=youtube;_hoHEb71Kvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hoHEb71Kvs&amp;feature=mfu_in_order&amp;list=UL[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 24, 2012)

2/10

[video=youtube;Vk4jvSgr2jM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk4jvSgr2jM[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2012)

8/10 sometimes it's nice to listen to just a piano and a nice voice

[video=youtube;KyKK55SUqDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyKK55SUqDk&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 24, 2012)

8/10
The song is really soothing and the singer's voice is amazing. I just don't think it's something I could listen to on repeat, but it's enjoyable. c:

[video=youtube;LXEKuttVRIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXEKuttVRIo[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 24, 2012)

I give it a 6/10. It's a good song, but doesn't match m current tastes! 

[video=youtube;CvxClpSHV4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvxClpSHV4s[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 24, 2012)

Hardcore eh? I'm alright with that genre.
This song? Nyeeeeh 7/10.

And now for something completely different...
[video=youtube;Bc7JLP1PJeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Bc7JLP1PJeg[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jan 26, 2012)

7.5/10 Pretty nice, even if it is a little soft

Pic unrelated:
[video=youtube;Cq5drkKBz3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq5drkKBz3k[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10. Pretty chilled stuff, its on my ipod now.

[yt]YTcopp-mpmo[/yt]


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10 

Meh, I find Deadmau5's work always sounds so simplified, like it was put together to meet a deadline rather than have heart and soul poured into it. Actually, screw heart and soul, the least he could do is have more than two layers of depth in a song.

Now for my song, the encore from the 2007 "Alive" Daft Punk concert. You will want to start at *5:10* because there is an insanely long lead-in on this song, the rest though is pure epicness.

[yt]_YqLrZgZhhI[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 26, 2012)

6.5/10

[video=youtube;-_niy2ZM5Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_niy2ZM5Jo[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh dear I know this one... never knew it was George Harrison though. 
That video is CREEPY as hell... dammit 80's.
This song... it has no soul, really. Meh. 6/10, it's not awful but...

Song stuck in my head atm:
[video=youtube;tvUBLp2Uy8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvUBLp2Uy8o[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10 I like some of their music, although sometimes it feels like the kind of music teenage girls listen to when they want to have a good cry :l

[video=youtube;W8S2CX-q7LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8S2CX-q7LQ[/video]

eh, I like boring music. I don't blame you for giving it 0/10


----------



## Cyril (Jan 26, 2012)

^well that song is a bad example to be honest.

go check out Blackest Eyes, Last Chance To Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled, and Arriving Somewhere But Not Here (in that order)

:3

ANYWAYS THIS IS THE WRONG THREAD FOR THIS LET'S BE ON-TOPIC

I like the ambience but I would've like this more without the samples and the beeping... I find that distracting :|
Still, I quite enjoy this, 9/10.
[video=youtube;_NeVZApqZvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NeVZApqZvs[/video]

Something in a very similar vein ^^


----------



## Milo (Jan 27, 2012)

8/10 all post rock is good and glorious. I love songs that build up into something that feels emotional and powerful

wtf is a bad example exactly? I wasn't going for post rock. 

I WOULD go for an epic 11 minute post rock song with a good buildup, but fuck it... I just don't have enough music in my playlist so here, some gayer post rock music

[video=youtube;c-ayuRE5xd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-ayuRE5xd8[/video]

it's a little sad to think my favorite genre (and basically the only genre I listen to) and I barely have any music of it


----------



## Cyril (Jan 27, 2012)

I was talking about that was a bad example of a Porcupine Tree song.

ALSO
this is great hey wait why are there vocals except wait I don't care I love this :3 10/10

[video=youtube;AKxm2nbcI1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKxm2nbcI1U[/video]
I think album is my favorite of the non-Hymn Mono albums.
because it's not really fair to compare the rest to that masterpiece.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 27, 2012)

Ahh, what was beautiful. It made me sad in a happy way.
9/10

And now for something completely different...
[video=youtube;kyklTDeKRO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kyklTDeKRO4[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jan 27, 2012)

5/10 Ive heard better.
[yt]4R0eIi6pqSo[/yt]


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

5/10 Ok, I guess... kinda boring and uninteresting.

[video=youtube;mxwhxl4pNPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxwhxl4pNPc[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 27, 2012)

>kinda boring and unintersting
>posts daft punk
>1/10

[video=youtube;Fz8mewXjiyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz8mewXjiyU[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 27, 2012)

8/10- Believe it or not I actully enjoyed it. Contemporary but not over the top.

[video=youtube;hLqvQUoxLFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqvQUoxLFI[/video]


----------



## triage (Jan 27, 2012)

6/10 not feelin the vocals
[video=youtube;425GpjTSlS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=425GpjTSlS4[/video]


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

5/10

[video=youtube;HFKtYCcMWT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFKtYCcMWT4[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 27, 2012)

okay, I will admit, that song is pretty addicting <.< 8/10

[video=youtube;7gmLplFmUns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gmLplFmUns[/video]
mostly for the last 3 minutes


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 28, 2012)

Pretty relaxing and mysterious, I give it a 7 out of 10.

[video=youtube;8FrzLC3IgRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FrzLC3IgRE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 29, 2012)

There was something I liked about this song that stood out from the rest of the averageness. So I'm giving this a 8/10.

[video=youtube;-qMj-j9BrBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-qMj-j9BrBc[/video]


----------



## Rika Creature (Jan 29, 2012)

7/10, that was pretty awesome~! The techno-ish bits were tad annoying though and felt kinda out of place, but still pretty good~

[video=youtube;o_xlCIGZr1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_xlCIGZr1g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 29, 2012)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;kF8_CTWQDpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF8_CTWQDpU[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jan 29, 2012)

8/10 fook year

[video=youtube;Dpvq6VVEzto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpvq6VVEzto[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 29, 2012)

BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL!!! This was really quite good. A nice 7.9/10

[video=youtube;1x9VeneffTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x9VeneffTM&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jan 30, 2012)

9.1/10 because I loved it.
[yt]GhOaMIZf40U[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm still not sure if that band is serious or a parody, but either way that's a pretty generic song. 4/10

[video=youtube;Ekd1a5FwDUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekd1a5FwDUk[/video]

yeah it's long but worth it


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 31, 2012)

Indeed, that's longer than the longest single song I have (10:15).
There's a reason I like this music in a way. It's because I can do other things and let this play in the background. It fits that role quite nicely, so I'll rate it an 8/10.

[video=youtube;2ZGtMC-ZkmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=2ZGtMC-ZkmI[/video]


----------



## shteev (Jan 31, 2012)

8.5/10, had a great groove and it was interesting to listen to 

[video=youtube;1l1aHgBBmAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l1aHgBBmAo[/video]


----------



## antiChristDingo (Jan 31, 2012)

8/10

That's pretty awesome shteev. 

[video=youtube_share;JMQFVITI9C8]http://youtu.be/JMQFVITI9C8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 31, 2012)

@Techno: I have a 76 minute long song in my music folder.
And probably over 100 songs longer than the one I posted :V
Though I feel the song I posted will lose its emotional impact if you classify it as "background music" :<

ANYWAYS ON TOPIC
Pretty enjoyable song, very pleasant to listen to. 8/10

IN CONTRAST I PRESENT:
[video=youtube;n-DKs0qfdEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-DKs0qfdEk[/video]
this song scares me but I love it


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 31, 2012)

Cyril said:


> @Techno: I have a 76 minute long song in my music folder.
> And probably over 100 songs longer than the one I posted :V


The largest I have is a 51min song, which is basically just a mix of Monstercat songs from 2011.

ANYWAYS, back to rating.
I wasn't watching the video to begin with, only having a look when the old man was screaming. Now I can see what's creepy about it, but still that was a sick train.
The song itself was good, a nice 7.5/10.

[video=youtube;tlPuFN3fLGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUxKQM7xhkP1AF4tW37HtAJg&amp;v=tlPuFN3fLGw&amp;  feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Sar (Feb 1, 2012)

9/10, I wasnt expecting that from the Image. Past 2:00 I really liked.
[yt]5edzPI_Po4A[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2012)

2/10 dear lord those vocals why

[video=youtube;sO7VP34n2Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO7VP34n2Ps[/video]


----------



## Sar (Feb 2, 2012)

8/10, not to my taste but pretty damn close.

[yt]nxHcx7FO8nI[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh hey ska. I'm past the point where I can still bear ska. And this is particularly annoying, too. 2/10

[video=youtube;Rm5AzUXCFfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm5AzUXCFfo[/video]


----------



## Milo (Feb 2, 2012)

5/10 not my type of music, but I can imagine why other's would like it

[video=youtube;NKrf9KHzo1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKrf9KHzo1g[/video]


----------



## shteev (Feb 2, 2012)

7/10.

Very abstract, and very intriguing.

[video=youtube;0pkmAJHTOwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pkmAJHTOwY[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey look some of that generic radio pop that pisses me o- oh the speed doubled. Well okay, it's not amazing but it's not bad for what it is. 5/10.

[video=youtube;5Xr83DFlzjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xr83DFlzjU&ob=av3e[/video]

This album is weird but this song is catchy as all hell so why not


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 2, 2012)

8/10 not bad beat to it and your right it is catchy. 

[video=youtube;BxSrDn3NReA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxSrDn3NReA&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=FLLFB137wcAz6  1eTPzKtfXWQ&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 2, 2012)

That was quite alright. Nothing bad about it, but then again it wasn't overly interesting either.
6.8/10

[video=youtube;Qc-kJENqyjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Qc-kJENqyjI[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 2, 2012)

I actually paid attention to the lyrics in this version. Heavy. 6.5/10

Now... for something totally different. 
I'll spare you all and put a shorter version (it's not even the original radio version).

[video=youtube;aY1jiPdf_VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY1jiPdf_VY[/video]

Props if any of you play through the whole thing.


----------



## Ames (Feb 3, 2012)

5/10 no hablo

Here, have some folk punk guys (I always end up listening to folk punk when I stay up late for some reason :\ )
[video=youtube;RUfCoslPKhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUfCoslPKhY[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm, catchy. 10/10
The lyrics were a hoot.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

[video=youtube;xPfMb50dsOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xPfMb50dsOk[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2012)

Ehhh, it's alright. 7/10

I keep listening to this one on repeat. 
[yt]9MUA9hoDa40[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 3, 2012)

8/10
[video=youtube;DRU-IFx-7yQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRU-IFx-7yQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 3, 2012)

I could tell from the image used for the video that I wouldn't like this. Then I listened, and I was right. *sigh* 1/10

[video=youtube;v3ZpbwpQTfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3ZpbwpQTfk[/video]

a little on the long side I guess


----------



## johnpm995 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice I guess, but just soooooooooo sloooooooooooooow. 5/10

[video=youtube;7ZsKqbt3gQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZsKqbt3gQ0[/video]


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 3, 2012)

4/10, what was that?!?!?!?!? o.o!
[video=youtube;j3M3k4Eh9PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3M3k4Eh9PI[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 3, 2012)

"Nothing" My sister says. "As I walk down the street in my pink flamingo."
But I'll give it a 7.5/10. That's some good trance right there.

[video=youtube;4Iongb85ijI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4Iongb85ijI[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 4, 2012)

johnpm995 said:


> Nice I guess, but just soooooooooo sloooooooooooooow.


:I

ON-TOPIC:
ugh, the bass drum hurts my ear
let's repeat the same melody over and over
no wait now it changed
ouch the bass
I can't hear a damn thing the bass is going to pop my eardrums
there's like a solo which is pretty cool I guess but why is the bass so loud y'know that kinda defeats the purpose
no I can't finish this 0/10
~why I hate electronic music

[video=youtube;rYDuNq-a5b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYDuNq-a5b4[/video] 

:V


----------



## antiChristDingo (Feb 4, 2012)

8/10 I like some Muse.. it can be pretty cookie cutter though.. [video=youtube_share;DznHfzNODoM]http://youtu.be/DznHfzNODoM[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 5, 2012)

Umm it was good for a rock song that I've never heard before I guess? no let's be honest didn't do much for me but wasn't awful. 5/10

[video=youtube;2zhtZ7y9HQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zhtZ7y9HQ0[/video]

I dunno, I totally dig half the songs from the album, and the other half are meeeh.
The ones I dig are the catchier ones probably.
Like this one.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 5, 2012)

Rather nice. I was watching this at the same time so things got pretty amazing (the music works well with it ). A good 7.9/10

[video=youtube;aSH2JVa2Wwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aSH2JVa2Wwk[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Feb 5, 2012)

hm, 7.5 :3

[video=youtube;i1BDGqIfm8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1BDGqIfm8U&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;  index=3&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

inb4 EWWWWWWWWWW DUBSTEP

It's Electro House music. Jesus, they don't sound anything alike, how do people keep mistaking the two?


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 5, 2012)

7/10 might be higher if skrillex hadn't killed the genre

[video=youtube;qLrnkK2YEcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLrnkK2YEcE&amp;feature=autoshare[/video]

pony version here if you're into that. nice video editing though after 1:30 in the vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLvIyme2MU4


----------



## Ames (Feb 5, 2012)

One of my friends is nuts about that song.  I cannot tell you how many times I've heard it.  :\

So overplayed from my POV, but still pretty neat.  7/10

[video=youtube;qUyx1vaSBrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUyx1vaSBrs[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 6, 2012)

Ahhhh, that was nice. T'was quite calming. 8.5/10
And a good length as well!

[video=youtube;0BEHJmAysuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=0BEHJmAysuo[/video]


----------



## STB (Feb 7, 2012)

Eh, it was kinda boring, but ok I guess. 5/10

[video=youtube;Xjdkc14-zwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjdkc14-zwQ[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 7, 2012)

7/10 It was alright, not really what I was expecting. But I like country so it worked out |3

[yt]y39zOgLTcMo[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice rockin' song, enjoyed it plenty. 8/10.

[video=youtube;CohG31ecYfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CohG31ecYfA[/video]


----------



## Namba (Feb 7, 2012)

7/10 Sounded pretty alright, but the intro was a bit slow.
[video=youtube;H_1T0YibRVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=H_1T0YibRVg[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Feb 7, 2012)

well it's 9 inch nails, i already know the song and i like it, 9/10

[video=youtube;mAqJ0R-EkZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAqJ0R-EkZg&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 7, 2012)

9/10 You showed me that like five minutes ago but whatev
[video=youtube;XHjKQcjL0sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHjKQcjL0sk[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 7, 2012)

Alright, that was pretty good. I originally thought that that beeping was going to get irritating, but it didn't. And the distorted vocals made it even better. 7.8/10

http://soundcloud.com/jackle-app/they-all-have-to-die


----------



## Ames (Feb 8, 2012)

7/10 Okay, but I felt like more could've been done with it.

[video=youtube;zJ-CLKqFScg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ-CLKqFScg[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2012)

9/10 I love that song ;;

[yt]IrGMIdemDnQ[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Feb 9, 2012)

7/10 neato

This is an... interesting cover, to say the least:

[video=youtube;wHg_rpUz1Ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHg_rpUz1Ko[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh yikes, oh crap.
This song.
No, wait, it got better. 6/10

[video=youtube;MC2QXwAnjPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC2QXwAnjPI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Ames (Feb 9, 2012)

7.5/10 Interesting, also love the album art.  Reminds me of machinarium.

It's almost 5 am, time for folk punk.  Sorry bout the shit sound quality:

[video=youtube;GbWUdMPEqzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbWUdMPEqzs[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2012)

7/10 not bad, woulda preferred more match with the voice and beat, but I like kinda garage-sounding bands.
More Sufjan Stevens because why not.

[yt]sWbPrcJYk_w[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2012)

7/10 sounds good, but it goes really quiet and odd 

[video=youtube;eHJbVN-0vfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHJbVN-0vfI[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh hey, techno AND from newgrounds. I bet this'll be generic and obnoxious.
MMhmm, yep. There's pretty much nothing redeeming about this. 1/10.

[video=youtube;vp9RL4R74K4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp9RL4R74K4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 9, 2012)

Some parts of this reminded my of NFS II's racing music (The heavy guitar parts). But the whole song was mastered quite nicely I'd say. 8/10.

[video=youtube;6E1l_uMA2q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6E1l_uMA2q8[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 10, 2012)

Gah, despite those vocals, I'm giving this an 8/10. It would make an epic party track.

[video=youtube;wQ9PaNnNKhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ9PaNnNKhE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2012)

Pretty standard club trance, nothing special imo. 7/10
would probably be nicer on a big giant set of speakers, though |3

[yt]kZhIGtyyH7c[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 11, 2012)

Totally not what I was expecting. Not really my kind of genre, but it is decent. I'm giving it a 6/10.

[video=youtube;fT-SgRrSixY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT-SgRrSixY[/video]


----------



## Namba (Feb 11, 2012)

6/10 Eeehhhh... not really my thing.
[video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh... 5/10. 

[video=youtube;G-8QkKikapk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-8QkKikapk[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 12, 2012)

i don't know what i'm listening to 6/10
extra points for being interesting i suppose

[yt]g_rm-L7ItWQ[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 12, 2012)

5/10 Not really feeling it though...

[video=youtube;a5SXqgWEoeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SXqgWEoeg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Feb 12, 2012)

Finn <3 10/10

[video=youtube;kvDMlk3kSYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvDMlk3kSYg[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 12, 2012)

WTF it was like some folky thing that was awesome and then suddenly disco and I can't tell you where any significant changes occurred

this is awesome 9/10

I totally need to check this out 

how am I going to follow that

uhh...

[video=youtube;osTu38yuuHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osTu38yuuHo[/video]

maybe this will do


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Feb 12, 2012)

8.8/10.
Big fan of the heavier jazz.

[video=youtube;JqsRFKe3YMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqsRFKe3YMA[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 12, 2012)

Well that was certainly strange.
6/10

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/469598


----------



## Infinity_Flat (Feb 13, 2012)

Not in my usual genres, but still pretty good. 8/10

Steven Sharp Nelson - Moonlight
[video=youtube;DRVvFYppU0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRVvFYppU0w&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 13, 2012)

what... this is... awesome. yeah... loving this. WAIT IT GOT EVEN BETTER HALFWAY IN. wow this is incredible. 10/10

how do I follow that... hmm...
[video=youtube;pmNDTBBUIQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmNDTBBUIQI[/video]

eh that's totally a cop-out whatever


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 13, 2012)

8/10 I felt like it was holding back somehow

[video=youtube;KGVxkJU7ifU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGVxkJU7ifU[/video]

Sorry the upload is a bit quiet


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 13, 2012)

I like, 9/10

[video=youtube;rLPOf8On3z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLPOf8On3z8&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10, Lol I hear that one a lot at our salon.


[video=youtube;vfb6HlkFr8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfb6HlkFr8o[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 15, 2012)

Strangely enough, I really liked this . T'was groovy and everything. 8/10 for this 

[video=youtube;Ji4IQR9Zbwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Ji4IQR9Zbwo[/video]


----------



## Ames (Feb 15, 2012)

6.5/10, eh vocals were bluh

[video=youtube;i6j5gLSICvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6j5gLSICvk[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 16, 2012)

Eh, not so exciting, really. It's okay though, 6/10.

[video=youtube;DCkY71SIclo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCkY71SIclo[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Feb 16, 2012)

9/10

[video=youtube;UPuXvpkOLmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuXvpkOLmM[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 17, 2012)

Information Society rules 8/10 (just cuz it's one of their overplayed songs)

[yt]UC3WNnEwgio[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 17, 2012)

I couldn't tell what language they were singing in at first... 6/10.

[video=youtube;Na5JkMttnUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na5JkMttnUI[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah, that was marvellous 
I liked that voice bit at the end. Too bad that had to come in quite late. 8.8/10

[video=youtube;rdCfArOuYm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rdCfArOuYm0[/video]


----------



## triage (Feb 19, 2012)

7/10
don't really like drumstep but it was ok
[video=youtube;SuoTjYYqe4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuoTjYYqe4c[/video]


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2012)

7.5/10 it's one of those songs I can't really get into too much, but can appreciate the artistic feel

[video=youtube;NZDzf6F1Okk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZDzf6F1Okk[/video]

tis a very calm song


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 19, 2012)

9/10 I love calm/ambient songs
[video=youtube;bophOXFzbvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bophOXFzbvI[/video]


----------



## Ames (Feb 20, 2012)

7/10 Chill, if a little repetitive.

[video=youtube;ZVsm783dOug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVsm783dOug[/video]


----------



## Namba (Feb 20, 2012)

Actually, at first I didn't like the vocals but... I like it. 8/10, sir
[video=youtube;jR7jyuxt-44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jR7jyuxt-44[/video]
Primus's new album sucks! \m/


----------



## triage (Feb 20, 2012)

0/10 primus sucks
[video=youtube;ri5F633xSsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri5F633xSsY[/video]


----------



## green wolf (Feb 20, 2012)

triage said:


> 0/10 primus sucks
> [video=youtube;ri5F633xSsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri5F633xSsY[/video]



5/10   

Soundgarden - Balck Hole Sun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg&ob=av3e


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 20, 2012)

Eh, okay, a little too long. 6/10

[video=youtube;Vb1WJltGnJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb1WJltGnJw&amp;feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

I kinda like, 8/10

[video=youtube;JrvlP6h_LtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrvlP6h_LtY[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 21, 2012)

This doesn't look like trance.

CAN IT BE TRANCE??

IT IS!
Hmm..but it has lyrics
This earns a 6.8/10

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/464083
I WILL NOT ACCEPT ANYTHING LESS THAN AN 8 FOR THIS!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 21, 2012)

I like it  I will give it.....8/10!

[video=youtube;0L7yTYAKchk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L7yTYAKchk[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 21, 2012)

8/10 House music is pretty good. Now for early 90's rave/trance! PULL OUT THE ECSTASY!
[video=youtube;5HNtsdtnBfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HNtsdtnBfk[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 22, 2012)

I won't listen to ambience most of the time.
But this was just chill. At times that little whiny sound got too noticeable from the rest of the track, but when I wasn't concentrating on it all was well.
A nice 8.5/10

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/442656


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 22, 2012)

I like this! 9/10.

[video=youtube;EqPK88PA8aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqPK88PA8aE[/video]


----------



## Infinity_Flat (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty good. A bit repetitive, but with enough change that I wasn't bored. 8/10

Fast foward to second 25 for the start of the music.

[video=youtube;vCaOS3TAjbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCaOS3TAjbI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 22, 2012)

It's good but not as good as the original, solo song.  7/10.

[video=youtube;Kdm1P27dVBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdm1P27dVBQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 22, 2012)

^not available in my country :|
so I'll look for it myself
eh not my cup of tea but not obnoxiously bad soo eh 4/10 I guess?
actually I really liked that last minute soo bump it to 5/10 I guess

[video=youtube;EJNJM-Y69c4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJNJM-Y69c4[/video]
how is this song so good


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 22, 2012)

9/10 neato!

[video=youtube;Jxw2K3_b468]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jxw2K3_b468[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 22, 2012)

so it's basically electronic metal huh
eh, I'm kinda turned off by the female vox though, they really make it sound incredibly poppy which I don't like 
not bad overall though 6/10

[video=youtube;xAUwCQdOurA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAUwCQdOurA[/video]
sad music


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 22, 2012)

Wasn't too bad; 5/10.

[yt]16zCLH8oegg[/yt]


----------



## triage (Feb 23, 2012)

i'm not gonna say i really ever got into phish but i can respect their musicianship
that being said i wasn't feeling it
6/10

[video=youtube;9vCK3NtyDNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vCK3NtyDNs[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 24, 2012)

Not bad, 7/10

[video=youtube;q-wGMlSuX_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wGMlSuX_c[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah, Lily Allen. The most listened to artist on my itunes.
Not my favourite song by her though. I'll give it a 7.8/10

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/469352


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 25, 2012)

I respect his skill, but it's not really my thing. 4/10.

[yt]3t1CxW0IKpk[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 25, 2012)

Not really to my tastes. Slightly boring, to me. 5/10 I give it.

[video=youtube;gcejLp72iCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcejLp72iCE[/video]

(NSFW, explicit lyrics)


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2012)

The music itself is kind of random and scattered and the uh, lyrics are...yeah. But it's pretty alright, really keeps you interested. 7/10
[yt]NSypnaxAlP4[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 25, 2012)

5/10 Not a big fan of Cake, all their music sounds the same to me sadly. I hope everyone likes this though 

[video=youtube;xpYQioEnfDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpYQioEnfDQ[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 25, 2012)

3/10.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE THERE'S FOOTAGE OF THIS!

[yt]SwYs2kn-yrg[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 26, 2012)

1/10 Boring.

[video=youtube;W66yhfMb4d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W66yhfMb4d0[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Feb 26, 2012)

the video is scary as hell
the song is quite nice and bright though
7/10

[video=youtube;eNasHnhNDPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNasHnhNDPA[/video]

^you will hate this unless you like it


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10, I recognize it takes talent, but it's not of my taste. Actually kinda listenable, though.

[video=youtube;MgIUpjkgL00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgIUpjkgL00&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 26, 2012)

Not bad, nice and relaxing, 7/10. 

Now I feel obligated to reply with this for some reason:
[video=youtube;xrIYT-MrVaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrIYT-MrVaI[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10 
A little overplayed for its own good and probably best listened to in context. I like it anyway.
[video=youtube;UJK6yZJ8b5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJK6yZJ8b5Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10. I'm not a huge fan of instrumental piano music.

[yt]mXPvOLvLqm8[/yt]


----------



## Bread (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10
because muppets

[video=youtube;TcRGzs0Dqds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcRGzs0Dqds&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ames (Feb 27, 2012)

8/10 me gusta

[video=youtube;qHKZK6tZiEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHKZK6tZiEU[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 27, 2012)

That was quite an alright song, but everytime I glanced at your avatar I laughed  I don't know why I made that connection.
7.5/10

[video=youtube;6k3l3bku4E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6k3l3bku4E8[/video]


----------



## Ames (Feb 27, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> That was quite an alright song, but everytime I glanced at your avatar I laughed  I don't know why I made that connection.



Maybe because of this silly animation? (watch till the end)

8/10 Props for making skrillex more interesting :V

[video=youtube;OFpAHZJd5W8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFpAHZJd5W8[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 27, 2012)

I quite like, 8.5/10

[video=youtube;aAo5kjVDe_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAo5kjVDe_8[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 27, 2012)

Van Buuren, eh?
The Dido vocals didn't seem to add anything to the song, nor take anything away. I found myself concentrating on them a lot. As for the rest of the song, Bravo for your 8/10 

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/471705


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 27, 2012)

4/10

[video=youtube;dtQL96VHx4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtQL96VHx4s[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 27, 2012)

7/10

[video=youtube;CWxGS1yYCks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWxGS1yYCks[/video]


----------



## triage (Feb 27, 2012)

6 or 7/10

indifferent to trance but it was decent

[video=youtube;H6rGV5p8A2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6rGV5p8A2c[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 27, 2012)

Bah, half way at 5/10.

[video=youtube;GFjPs_z7_wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFjPs_z7_wA[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 27, 2012)

5/10

[video=youtube;Z2dHheEgYDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2dHheEgYDA&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 28, 2012)

3/10

[yt]8np54vddgu4[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm, fair.
I say it deserves a 7/10

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/471639


----------



## Delta (Feb 28, 2012)

7/10 Id listen to it if it was playing randomly somewhere.

[yt]2ZVK8GHdK5U[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 28, 2012)

No me gusta, 3/10.

I don't believe that I've linked the following before, this must be amended.

[video=youtube;UWBYdSKWcEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWBYdSKWcEs[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 28, 2012)

The eye looks familiar.
Then again, the eye is a powerful motif and whatnot.

BACK TO THE TRANCE.
I started really liking this after 2:30. It's got a 'flying' aspect to it. 8/10

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/440817


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 28, 2012)

I like this! 7.89/10

Now for something completely different 

[video=youtube;DfzbVTQE3iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfzbVTQE3iw[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 29, 2012)

1/10.

[yt]F7ffJpsWpMg[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 1, 2012)

I like how you're rating everything really low without giving any comments.
Pretty nice song though, not really unique any way but I like it. 7/10

[video=youtube;CggKmuiY198]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CggKmuiY198[/video]
This is probably my favorite on the album at the moment. Though it's all pretty damn good.


----------



## triage (Mar 1, 2012)

8/10 dev townsend is cool
[video=youtube;TMKSbkISis8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMKSbkISis8[/video]


----------



## .coma (Mar 1, 2012)

6, i'm more for lyrics.
[video=youtube;7KF0UOyZyA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KF0UOyZyA0[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 2, 2012)

It was okay; 5/10.

[yt]2iUK9Pyl4FE[/yt]


----------



## FoxCouple (Mar 3, 2012)

6/10, i can dig but not for long. 

[video=youtube;Th-AqMvvBzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th-AqMvvBzE[/video]


----------



## triage (Mar 3, 2012)

7/10 smashing pumpkins is good but i think rocket was one of their weaker from siamese dream

[video=youtube;cMLiFpecgVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMLiFpecgVg[/video]


----------



## Kirby (Mar 3, 2012)

7/10, I'm not into that sort of music but it sounds like it would be good for someone who is! ^-^

(This counts as a song right? ^^; )
[video=youtube;UWB8J6YxVXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWB8J6YxVXQ[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 3, 2012)

4/10

[video=youtube;0fcRa5Z6LmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fcRa5Z6LmU&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 4, 2012)

7/10; not one of their better songs.

[yt]UzDzj7cJCTs[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 4, 2012)

8/10 I haven't really fully listed to the Grateful Dead but they're alright. Since they seem to be the sum of the this page i'll post sum more, very melancholy.
[video=youtube_share;671AgW9xSiA]http://youtu.be/671AgW9xSiA[/video]


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 4, 2012)

8/10
Never heard that one.

I have atleast 80% of all good classic rock ever made. My iPod has close to 4k songs, all legit. Not all classic rock.



[video=youtube;1tGO1Y4FGpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tGO1Y4FGpI[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 4, 2012)

8/10, because it's studio; seriously, a live version will blow you on yer ass.

[yt]ulTmmTIlM_o[/yt]


----------



## Aidy (Mar 4, 2012)

I actually really, really, really like that, thanks for showing it to me o.o 10/10

I think it's time for a bit of DnB

[video=youtube;-gqWa5A4m6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gqWa5A4m6k&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C327b40cUDOEgsToPD  skLojvCmR7q27SddwQURdySw[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 5, 2012)

6/10; it's not really my style of music.

[yt]H6LC_zYnaxk[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 5, 2012)

Nah, didn't like this.
Too much laughter that they just 'put in' it seemed. And the humour wasn't humorous :\
3/10 

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/473364


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 6, 2012)

It was okay, but changed directions too many times. 4/10.

[yt]TMsZGwf6o_w[/yt]


----------



## Cult (Mar 6, 2012)

Gr8fulFox said:


> It was okay, but changed directions too many times. 4/10.
> 
> [yt]TMsZGwf6o_w[/yt]



9/10 That song is very nostalgic to me.

I'm probably the first one on this thread to post a song I didn't like.

[video=youtube;qvkxbYWQuJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvkxbYWQuJU[/video]


----------



## Ames (Mar 8, 2012)

â–¼â– /10 the greatest game ever created

[video=youtube;cXkrKW_5ZwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXkrKW_5ZwI[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 10, 2012)

6/10 too hipster-y :V
[video=youtube;XPRjynQLcqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPRjynQLcqw[/video]
This one's really gay :3c


----------



## Neirus (Mar 10, 2012)

4/10 bit of a funky beat, but not really my style

[video=youtube;R-ipUGylvmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ipUGylvmo[/video]


----------



## Cult (Mar 10, 2012)

Neirus said:


> 4/10 bit of a funky beat, but not really my style
> 
> [video=youtube;R-ipUGylvmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ipUGylvmo[/video]



3/10 Not my taste in music

[video=youtube;O7pIa0ytgZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7pIa0ytgZY[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 10, 2012)

...What the fuck was that? 0/10.

[yt]ZY6-kJlxwZc[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2012)

good stuff 8/10

[yt]2MrKtX-c3XU[/yt]


----------



## Cult (Mar 10, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> good stuff 8/10
> 
> [yt]2MrKtX-c3XU[/yt]



10/10 such a beautiful song.



Gr8fulFox said:


> ...What the fuck was that? 0/10.



That's Chriddof for you.

[video=youtube;9WbKBKima4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WbKBKima4Q[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 11, 2012)

8/10; the Deads cover is superior.

[yt]e6YYcUZWhYY[/yt]


----------



## Kirby (Mar 11, 2012)

Gr8fulFox said:


> 8/10; the Deads cover is superior.
> 
> [yt]e6YYcUZWhYY[/yt]



...That was just depressing. (And the singing was awful) 2/10

[video=youtube;dOhhSDxR8x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOhhSDxR8x0[/video]


----------



## Cult (Mar 11, 2012)

Kirby said:


> ...That was just depressing. (And the singing was awful) 2/10
> 
> [video=youtube;dOhhSDxR8x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOhhSDxR8x0[/video]



0/10 So Fucking Annoying.

[video=youtube;NUJP0BwWB5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUJP0BwWB5Q[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2012)

8/10 pretty decent, not my favorite song from Radiohead but decent (no my favorite is not Creep hnngh)

[yt]ByTWchaLUWM[/yt]


----------



## Cult (Mar 11, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> 8/10 pretty decent, not my favorite song from Radiohead but decent (no my favorite is not Creep hnngh)
> 
> [yt]ByTWchaLUWM[/yt]



4/10 WTF?

[video=youtube;94t5gPR0cBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94t5gPR0cBg[/video]


----------



## Kirby (Mar 11, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> 4/10 WTF?
> 
> [video=youtube;94t5gPR0cBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94t5gPR0cBg[/video]



7/10 - I LOVE mario games. 

[video=youtube;qY4Q3ajZ8ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY4Q3ajZ8ks[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 11, 2012)

Neutral; 5/10.

[yt]fiAFjWq_kx8[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Mar 12, 2012)

1/10 it's... not a song, so much as something you'd be forced to listen to at a hillbilly gathering :l

[video=youtube;wwBBSivkupI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwBBSivkupI[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmm, that was quite alright!
Brilliant performance, an 8/10.

[video=youtube;G0brlZ0dMWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=G0brlZ0dMWY[/video]


----------



## triage (Mar 12, 2012)

n/a out of 10 
i can't ponies
no offense intended
[video=youtube;MebmmL07WkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MebmmL07WkU[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2012)

that is sweet as hell. 9/10
[yt]qlJ27Dcv4fc[/yt]


----------



## Cult (Mar 12, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> that is sweet as hell. 9/10
> [yt]qlJ27Dcv4fc[/yt]



8/10

[video=youtube;ZXhuso4OTG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 13, 2012)

7/10.

[yt]wr-kn0JG5p4[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Mar 13, 2012)

1/10 I feel like this is what country music is, but I haven't listened to any country songs in so long, I'm not sure I'm right

[video=youtube;KSmEqHgwD34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSmEqHgwD34[/video]


----------



## triage (Mar 14, 2012)

9/10 that was good
[video=youtube;PY-lX5pMTMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY-lX5pMTMc[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 14, 2012)

5/10

[video=youtube;C4kVQnZhHmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4kVQnZhHmg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 14, 2012)

3/10; not really my thing.

[yt]WX_lCQL9o7s[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmm, the first minute or so was quite good. I liked it!
6.5/10

Now this here scares me...
[video=youtube;x0E2Pn0orZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=x0E2Pn0orZU[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 15, 2012)

7/10

I hope someone who appreciates creative music votes on my next song instead of the one guy who only likes classic rock :c

[video=youtube;-6e5vnJcRYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6e5vnJcRYo&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G2f1c9c8RVAAAAAAAAAg[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2012)

7/10 That was weird... but I wouldn't mind listening to it again, and I rather like the fact it's not just the instruments and the voice.
[video=youtube;owddukdxFv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owddukdxFv4[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Mar 15, 2012)

It was quite relaxing, I liked it. 9/10
[video=youtube;_90eOj6iWXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_90eOj6iWXI[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 15, 2012)

It was okay; 4/10.

[yt]Oxzg_iM-T4E[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 15, 2012)

haha, I kind of like, it's entertaining. But alas, not really my genre at all. 5/10.

Thread needs more Armada 

[video=youtube;n4KrOOm8Nj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4KrOOm8Nj8[/video]


----------



## Infinity_Flat (Mar 15, 2012)

Cool song. 8.5/10

Do I even need to say who this is?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTFBJgnNgU4&ob=av2n[video=youtube;zTFBJgnNgU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTFBJgnNgU4&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 15, 2012)

Not a big fan of coldplay but it's well made and all so 6/10

[video=youtube;_4xMR7mYPWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4xMR7mYPWU[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 16, 2012)

2/10.

[yt]qB69G2eHfx8[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome movie! It's been too long. As for the OST, 4.5/10.

Reminds me of this;
[video=youtube;O7rj11KH9-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7rj11KH9-Y[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 16, 2012)

1/10

[video=youtube;xT4Kw3A0pHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT4Kw3A0pHI[/video]


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 16, 2012)

8/10
[video=youtube;71nby6worek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71nby6worek[/video]


----------



## Sar (Mar 16, 2012)

7/10, only beause I have heard that too many times.
[yt]hdzamXZqw90[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 16, 2012)

Flanger action! 7/10 for the sexy swing of it.

[video=youtube;OVgGVUXuIbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVgGVUXuIbs[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 17, 2012)

3/10; too much going on.

[yt]cmP7sHKBDHc[/yt]

Just found this today; I must've watched that vid 15 times by now, it's such a nice song!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 17, 2012)

7/10 Nicer than I thought it was going to be, rather soothing.

And now for something completely different...
[video=youtube;9iZw5VFW3vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iZw5VFW3vs[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 17, 2012)

8/10 pretty cool!

[video=youtube;7smh5eHtDuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7smh5eHtDuM[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 18, 2012)

Not really my thing. But I have no quarrels with it. 7.5/10

[video=youtube;9rZjeiEYYIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=9rZjeiEYYIU[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 18, 2012)

3/10 I like Justice but that is definitely my least favorite song by them and that remix made it a whole lot worse (as in completely unlistenable)

[video=youtube;NOeMQ3JWNB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOeMQ3JWNB0[/video]

I now inflict ponies on you, deal with it


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 18, 2012)

Pony overdose  This is sadly enjoyable, I give it a 7.5/10.

Time for some good stuff. Remember PPK - ResuRection? Well here's an epic remix. 

[video=youtube;PJdeCHPPa54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJdeCHPPa54[/video]

(It starts at 3:30 if you're impatient)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm not impatient >:c
I SHALL LISTEN TO THE WHOLE THING.
---------
AND AGAIN IN HD!

Seriously, that's some brilliant stuff right there. 9.5/10!

[video=youtube;wfkid5mpgWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=wfkid5mpgWI[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow TechnoGypsy that was a pretty delicious tune, I'll have to listen to more from the band. 8/10

Now for a more serious song.

[video=youtube_share;O3rHREB4ooc]http://youtu.be/O3rHREB4ooc[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 18, 2012)

10, But that was obvious coming from me. The message is strong, and the song played in such a beautiful way. 

[video=youtube_share;BVXTmav24Wk]http://youtu.be/BVXTmav24Wk[/video]

And not to pull your halo down....


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 19, 2012)

It doesn't really have any rhythm to it at first. It gets okay half way through. I think I'll give it a 6/10.

Moar Paul Oakenfold. Because Paul Oakenfold is awesome.

[video=youtube;MrOY04tgrqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrOY04tgrqs[/video]


----------



## Milo (Mar 19, 2012)

7.5/10 this is considered house music right?.... I'm still trying to get down all the techno genre's. I mean there's like, 1,000 branches of techno, it's ridiculous. well this one is pretty nice. it's a bit too simple, but effective enough. 

anyway, I'm going to cheesy as hell, but

[video=youtube;jdrCuWL6irE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdrCuWL6irE[/video]

I guess if you don't like calm violins and shit, I don't blame you :V


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 19, 2012)

It's a pretty melody on its own, but not complex enough to have a completely string instrumental version of it. Jonsi's voice is so otherworldly and beautiful and achieves more than the strings could to me. 6.5/10

[video=youtube;6DQyusKTAh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DQyusKTAh4[/video]


----------



## Milo (Mar 19, 2012)

I love brian eno. <3 although 7/10 it's usually hit or miss for me when he does collabs

anyway, you mean like this coco?

[video=youtube;8VvB_UmmIzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VvB_UmmIzk[/video]

(I would have done one of one of his true sigur ros songs, but they all run around 11 minutes :V)


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll give him an 5/10, because he is very talented, however the music isn't really my taste.

[yt]HWO_AIh8drk[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 20, 2012)

This song isn't even amusing for the corniness... just really dated. I know we still have truck drivers and they even talk like this but there are much better songs out there that are odes to trucks and long journeys on the road. 4/10

[video=youtube;GyA8zfouG4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyA8zfouG4Y&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 20, 2012)

4/10 Meh, not even catchy.
That made me cranky, specially after pulling an all-nighter, so the poster below will suffer.
[video=youtube;pjXN_xPQd0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjXN_xPQd0M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## triage (Mar 20, 2012)

0/10 cirno worst toohoo

[video=youtube;TYuaVEE3jto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYuaVEE3jto[/video]


----------



## Milo (Mar 20, 2012)

at first I was like, oh, catchy electronic-whatever genre. then I heard the black guy sing and was like LOLNOPE 5/10

[video=youtube;LOkIl6NgWN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOkIl6NgWN0&amp;feature=my_favorites&amp;list=FL-U4HT0COMUny9D0KBW7kng[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 20, 2012)

8/10

Metal Break
[video=youtube_share;yBB5W2nQ8Ms]http://youtu.be/yBB5W2nQ8Ms[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 20, 2012)

3/10

[video=youtube;R18kWUtw6wY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R18kWUtw6wY[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 21, 2012)

5/10 not really into Depeche Mode

[video=youtube_share;jvMzzdw8RvQ]http://youtu.be/jvMzzdw8RvQ[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 21, 2012)

I rather like this one, 6.5/10.

[video=youtube;RSJvlMjWq18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSJvlMjWq18[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 21, 2012)

6/10 since the song isn't exactly my thing but it has some pretty good bits in it. C:

[video=youtube;WvUQ22Itxjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvUQ22Itxjw[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 21, 2012)

Kinda reminds me of a female singer version of Kings of Leon. Not exactly awe inspiring 6/10

[video=youtube;cZ71l-G0cSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ71l-G0cSI[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 22, 2012)

There's not a lot happening in this song, needs more excitement. 5ish/10

Time for a Soundcloud link!

Kenneth Thomas feat. Coleen Riley - The Heart Speaks (Damian William remix)


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 22, 2012)

0/10.

[yt]uJefPK_UkdM[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Mar 22, 2012)

7/10 ish

[video=youtube;rt6qBQHHVp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt6qBQHHVp4[/video]


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Mar 22, 2012)

6/10 its allright.

Colf Ford= Mudd Digger 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=x0Px7xDLR4c
Yea buddy! Big ol Chevys!


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 23, 2012)

5/10

[video=youtube;E6QRSiF4frs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6QRSiF4frs[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 23, 2012)

8.5/10

[video=youtube;PTu4KZkSMdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTu4KZkSMdA[/video]


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2012)

7.5/10 I LOOOOVE distortion noises in songs. it specifically catches my attention. 

this is pretty drone so....

[video=youtube;R6WJnHfvfGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6WJnHfvfGk[/video]

edit:
oh fuck you greg :l 

7/10 it doesn't feel too original, but still nice


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 23, 2012)

eeeehhhhhhnnnn. 6/10

[yt]nfYK8wvvU90[/yt]


----------



## Dark_Furry_Fox_85 (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;5qF_qbaWt3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qF_qbaWt3Q[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 23, 2012)

Eh, definitely not my thing, 3/10.

[video=youtube;2cdFMvuMYlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cdFMvuMYlw[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 23, 2012)

6.5/10 Formulaic recycled pop music attempting desperately to be Coldplay, but still pretty okay nevertheless

[video=youtube;ZhCDNpnca6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhCDNpnca6s[/video]


----------



## Kirby (Mar 24, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> 6.5/10 Formulaic recycled pop music attempting desperately to be Coldplay, but still pretty okay nevertheless
> 
> [video=youtube;ZhCDNpnca6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhCDNpnca6s[/video]



6/10. It's slightly slow. =S

[video=youtube;71J2K6rNFr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71J2K6rNFr8[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh my, 90's OD. x_x 7/10.

[video=youtube;ooOckhHO5dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooOckhHO5dg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 24, 2012)

8/10 pretty basic upbeat song, but that voice is beautiful

[video=youtube;2we_700CIa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2we_700CIa0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

9/10 Me gusta

With this song, I couldn't stop thinking of it during the movie Hunger Games. Since I can hear certain notes and figure them out, it basically has the same tune as the soundtrack.

[video=youtube;wplx6ScmDc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wplx6ScmDc0[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 24, 2012)

8.5/10 How come I've never head this before? Oh it's a bonus track. Dammit Japan, let us have some nice things...

[video=youtube;osi012WswtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osi012WswtY[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 26, 2012)

Not too bad; 7/10.

[yt]YnaSRhMB_qo[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2012)

Everything Blues Brothers is auto-ten. There is no compromise.

We like techno here right. Right.
[yt]jLnubQ3Ekjs[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 27, 2012)

Right you are. But I found that rather unsurprising. Good, but not great. 7/10.

[video=youtube;ckoQj0x8r1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ckoQj0x8r1g[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 27, 2012)

It seems almost Daft Punk-ish, it's okay. I give it a 7/10. 

Time for some chillout
[video=youtube;gXwqIlEqw-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXwqIlEqw-s[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 29, 2012)

It was okay, but not really my style of music; 4/10.

[yt]BpWU990r_Ro[/yt]

Brent wailing on his Hammond B3 organ; does it get any better?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 29, 2012)

Didn't like that at all. But I kept listening for the organ solo. 5/10

[video=youtube;HQ5iU7lzYPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=HQ5iU7lzYPA[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 29, 2012)

Heard this before, loved it 9/10

[video=youtube;BgXYOFZmIWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgXYOFZmIWA[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh! I like this one! 8.5/10.

Time for some Heartbeat

[video=youtube;bbx-soM1Vj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbx-soM1Vj0[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 29, 2012)

5/10

[video=youtube;u07F8jMH_VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u07F8jMH_VY[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Mar 29, 2012)

3/10 oh god why that was gross

[video=youtube;xCZ36A7leqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCZ36A7leqE[/video]


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 30, 2012)

7/10 Carl wants moar Styx.

[yt]20H7AtPRuXg[/yt]


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 30, 2012)

It's different from what I usually listen to, but I like it. The build-up is nice, it's not too fast and sounds like perfect music to listen to whilst drawing. -- 8/10

[video=youtube;KKEgHiIjfzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKEgHiIjfzo[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 30, 2012)

This was a surprisingly good rendition of that RHCP song. I've got to listen to his other works now  7.5/10

[video=youtube;B2izPRdpnFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=B2izPRdpnFw[/video]


----------



## shteev (Mar 30, 2012)

9/10. I like it, it's got a nice groove. Parov Stelar's stuff is great.

[video=youtube;5Lzk4Ixm28Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Lzk4Ixm28Y[/video]


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;sMw7lwxRImI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMw7lwxRImI[/video]

I would go to war to this song.

Also song above me, 7/10, Pretty chill.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 2, 2012)

It was okay; 7/10.

[yt]oA3-InoYsWQ[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 2, 2012)

The trippy music video was okay but the song was just really simple and annoying. His lyrics are so universal while barely sounding personal to him they come off as fake. 4/10

[video=youtube;XX3w_PlGReU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX3w_PlGReU[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 3, 2012)

3/10 wtf is this? (damn hipsters)

[video=youtube;ronLz4rEN6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ronLz4rEN6o[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 3, 2012)

Um, you call the band I linked to (or me) a hipster yet you send a link of bland progressive trance? HAHA right. I'm no hipster, I like Klaxons because they're energetic and rowdy and fun and mix elements of modern rock with 90's rave and then early XTC too. Anyway, your song gets a 2/10 because it's not 'REAL' music lol.

[video=youtube;Hphwfq1wLJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hphwfq1wLJs&amp;ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2012)

Haha, calling Klaxons hipster. I don't even greg 
Anyways, despite my personal vendetta against Rod Stewart's immortality, that's a good song. 8/10

[yt]vSkb0kDacjs[/yt]

I recommend watching the music video for this. It's really cool.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 3, 2012)

10/10 Completely undefinable love it! Amazing film work too. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH2efAcmBQM&ob=av2e


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 3, 2012)

Meh; it was alright, but nothing special. 6/10.

[yt]6sFyRQPraJ8[/yt]

8:18, gets me every time. Goosebumps all over...


----------



## Onnes (Apr 3, 2012)

It's the Grateful Dead, what more needs to be said? 8/10 Because there are songs of theirs I like better.
And now for something completely different. (I feel like a troll :V)

[yt]a1UfJGorEc0[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 4, 2012)

Quite well done, and very relaxing. But it's not exciting me at all, 7.5/10.

[video=youtube;X-Q36scXRqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Q36scXRqo[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 4, 2012)

Kinda boring; 3/10.

[yt]sSQOeQakExU[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 4, 2012)

5/10. I would never have called it my type of music, but I'd say that it is at least pretty funky. 

[video=youtube;1EX11Xi4pak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EX11Xi4pak[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 4, 2012)

Ooh, it's different, I kinda like this.  8/10.

[video=youtube;Qcj2b_FQ4dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qcj2b_FQ4dw[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

Right up my alley of music! I'm adding that to my list of "driving dangerously fast" songs. 9/10

[video=youtube;pMBY6GJOheE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMBY6GJOheE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 5, 2012)

Fairly listenable; 7/10.

This thread needs more albinos.

[yt]gfQbkFp16cw[/yt]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 5, 2012)

7/10. The picture kinda creeps me out.

[yt]t6GSKc-sJuQ[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 5, 2012)

I can definitely say it's...different. But I'm not overly fond of the singers voice, which points me off a little bit. 4/10

[video=youtube;V7k-vBVf524]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7k-vBVf524[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

5/10 Like it but not my style.
[video=youtube;wZqNUo6y52Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZqNUo6y52Q[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 5, 2012)

Not what I was expecting at all, it's nice to listen to . 7-8/10.

[video=youtube;5_1PiNRwIU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1PiNRwIU8[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Apr 5, 2012)

-1000/10 man das got no swag at all! whatchu doin' son? check dis

[video=youtube;lQIOhwl1IgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQIOhwl1IgM[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 5, 2012)

Funnier than I thought it would be; 8/10.

[yt]cYGp5shqLZg[/yt]

[yt]mPkwm8a1kBU[/yt]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 6, 2012)

8/10 cant go wrong with Peter Frampton.

[yt]O-MJ8ZdbEj0[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 6, 2012)

His voice can be a little off-putting, but you certainly can't go wrong on everything else. 7/10

[video=youtube;u4YuqjsVhfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4YuqjsVhfo[/video]


----------



## Ames (Apr 7, 2012)

Why'd the dude blow up some random innocent person to get back at the douche who fired him?

What a dick.  Neato musics though, 7/10

[video=youtube;Xxu9gagd0-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xxu9gagd0-U[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Apr 7, 2012)

Hmm, not bad. But I can't find much to say about it. 6.5.10

[video=youtube;Y1qzm3UUTrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1qzm3UUTrg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 7, 2012)

7/10 Epic song.

[yt]gtKhX6Zd_Hk[/yt]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 7, 2012)

Everyone needs a good drum and base song now and then. This one has an added bonus of sexy and spacey. 10/10
[video=youtube;929sn1qMCcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=929sn1qMCcM[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 10, 2012)

The music itself wasn't that great, but the lyrics were hilarious; 8/10.

[yt]sKxGwAIDs1M[/yt]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 10, 2012)

9/10 Steve Miller FTW!

[yt]Og2MHneoD4M[/yt]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;si2D0iDIhB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si2D0iDIhB4[/video]

_Don't talk. Just listen._


----------



## Aldino (Apr 10, 2012)

Not my cup of tea lyrically. 5/10
[video=youtube;gbKq9J7aN_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbKq9J7aN_Y[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 11, 2012)

7.5/10 good song.

[yt]X82V6NbGOwk[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Apr 11, 2012)

8/10 egg salad

[video=youtube;p6kFXyF-lF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6kFXyF-lF8[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 11, 2012)

6/10, I'm not really a fan of this kind of music
[video=youtube;GWTuawrtjLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWTuawrtjLA[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 12, 2012)

Didn't like it that much; not my thing. 3/10.

[yt]EC-eM2_KudA[/yt]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;LmVzqjycA-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmVzqjycA-o[/video]

Don't worry. That pink stuff coming out of your ears is just your brain...


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 12, 2012)

Sadly I knew exactly what to expect from the second I clicked Play, 5/10.

[video=youtube;dmH9t3Cs1EY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmH9t3Cs1EY[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 12, 2012)

The video was far better than the song 6/10
[video=youtube;k7p2NJfGKxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7p2NJfGKxk[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 12, 2012)

They're okay, but not a big fan of Journey. 5/10.

Reposting because it wasn't rated the first time.

[yt]EC-eM2_KudA[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Apr 12, 2012)

7/10 It's pretty okay... I'm still not too certain how I feel about it but that's the best I can figure.
[video=youtube;aFjEDGrUZXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aFjEDGrUZXs[/video]
Good stuff.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 13, 2012)

6/10. Its ok, Its just not my type of music.

[yt]MwoBIknCf5c&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 14, 2012)

7/10 It's got a nice beat to it.
[video=youtube;pNHlVo0cPa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNHlVo0cPa8[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 14, 2012)

Not bad I was expecting it to be a lot more metal than it was 7/10

[video=youtube;i9qW6HEBo_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9qW6HEBo_c[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 14, 2012)

6/10- Its a ok song not really my style but not bad though.

[video=youtube;NUIZvAe3RBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUIZvAe3RBg[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 14, 2012)

5/10 Sorry I'm not a  lord of the rings fan.
[yt]izdyaeQNgDU[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 15, 2012)

8.5/10!

[video=youtube;rT8tPUVs3XE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT8tPUVs3XE&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Apr 16, 2012)

8.7/10 It sounded pretty nice, I liked it. 

[video=youtube;TnvG0GTF_1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnvG0GTF_1g&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2012)

7.5/10. No 10/10, don't kill me :V

[video=youtube;Wz04IBZqfFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz04IBZqfFE[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know why but I really like it. And I don't ever listen to things like this. 8/10
[video=youtube;2O9K7E3lDRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O9K7E3lDRU[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 17, 2012)

7/10 lol I have heard this song way too much playing this game in high school

[video=youtube;46R_ziZx9dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46R_ziZx9dw[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 18, 2012)

8/10 Got a nice beat to it.

[yt]utACblLveYg[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2012)

Vocals were meh, song felt a little soft. 6/10

Here's some Flaming Lips silliness:

[video=youtube;yXPh8RzBNhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXPh8RzBNhY[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 18, 2012)

3/10 Definitely not fond of the singers voice and the lyrics are a little bit too simplistic, though I get the idea that was kinda the point.

[video=youtube;ny7NZPfl0l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7NZPfl0l4[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2012)

Not bad, and not really my kind of music, meh 6/10.

[video=youtube;giHHbaHAU1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giHHbaHAU1M[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 18, 2012)

8/10 Dang, that's pretty chill. Bit of a slow start, but absolutely lovely after a while.

[video=youtube;QU2bC07gq6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU2bC07gq6E[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 19, 2012)

6/10. Its OK.

[yt]g8F-h981lz0[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 19, 2012)

my god that drumming was annoying jesus 2/10

[yt]yf5jOyRp8zc[/yt]


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 22, 2012)

5/10 I just don't like it. It's like a cluster fuck of instruments with screaming.

The beginning is slow so just bear with it.
[video=youtube;vMq7FZuYUZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMq7FZuYUZE[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 22, 2012)

already heard it, awful band. or at least, not to my taste. when i think of post-rock/electronics, i think of atmospheric things but 65dos has none of it. 2/10

[yt]jSdTjKfOlqA[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry, I was ninja'd.8/10 Simply because the dude has a good voice.

[video=YouTube;0VdnEQVBPIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VdnEQVBPIw[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 22, 2012)

8/10 I like APC but, I like Tool more.

[yt]YAvBhSI76SE&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Viridis (Apr 22, 2012)

8/10  It's a good song to just sit and listen to while browsing the web.


[video=youtube;liYLOcUUUoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liYLOcUUUoc[/video]


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 22, 2012)

Mine's less of a song than a melody so I appologize. 

7.5/10 Sorry not feeling it. 

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixvh3NuhSZI[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 22, 2012)

6/10 I'm always in the mood for a good piano song, but it's literally the opposite of what I'm posting.

[video=youtube;zVch_PK7SOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVch_PK7SOY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Onnes (Apr 22, 2012)

8/10 good ones from pendulum are amusing enough.

[yt]ewxfGcfD7RM[/yt]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 22, 2012)

7/10 The way they spoke reminds me of Falco, speaking of.
[video=youtube;cVikZ8Oe_XA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVikZ8Oe_XA&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 22, 2012)

8/10 I've gotten that one stuck in my head a few times, well at least the chorus lol
[video=youtube;BPwZaQfoIbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPwZaQfoIbU[/video]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 22, 2012)

8/10. You've good taste, Echo.

[video=youtube;6DqLVfxM-NE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DqLVfxM-NE[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 22, 2012)

9/10 Rob and Ozzy *kick ass!
*
[yt]SU1g82WOtUg[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Apr 23, 2012)

4/10 The vocals were a little dull.

[video=youtube;KRpeofMHaG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRpeofMHaG4[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 23, 2012)

3/10 I didn't like the vocals, guitar was nice though.

[video=youtube;NDHNCNl3MQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDHNCNl3MQ0[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 23, 2012)

5.5/10 Well, I guess it's better than other stuff I've heard from them.
[video=youtube;4JFvlmaq0iA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JFvlmaq0iA[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 23, 2012)

3/10 polar opposite of my genre.
[video=youtube;JdfPZrcEeqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdfPZrcEeqo&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 24, 2012)

3/10 can't figure out anything to say that isn't mean
this is just, no

[video=youtube;aP1We-EKVE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP1We-EKVE4[/video]
ignore the freaky monster thing
this album is great but sadly not on youtube anywhere


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 24, 2012)

5/10 Its ok... Thats all I can really say
[yt]ZRM8lcehsGE[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 24, 2012)

Yucky 2/10 :c

[video=youtube;SW9H1b7zXUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW9H1b7zXUY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Namba (Apr 24, 2012)

6/10 Wasn't really feeling' it.

[video=YouTube;5Xp4iIQuhd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xp4iIQuhd4[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Apr 24, 2012)

7/10. Like the Foo Fighters a lot.

[video=youtube;uOKlnWWPO-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOKlnWWPO-8[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 25, 2012)

5/10 Not bad just not my type of music

[yt]foCzlvXKWTA[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 27, 2012)

7/10; Floyd rules, but that's not one of their best songs.

[yt]anAMdoKz1-0[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 27, 2012)

It didn't really excite me, no rhythm, man. 4/10.

[video=youtube;vRZHmKGrGME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRZHmKGrGME[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Apr 27, 2012)

Aaaaaaaand I come back to trance.
Good trance.
A good 7.5/10 trance.

[video=youtube;kqPWSbKSKqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqPWSbKSKqw[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 27, 2012)

6.5/10 a little weird, but enjoyable

[video=youtube;sFo4eZNzAH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFo4eZNzAH8[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 27, 2012)

6.5/10 Not really my style but it has a nice beat and I can get into it.

[video=youtube;oxKCPjcvbys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxKCPjcvbys[/video]


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

makes it to my MP3 player. 8/10

[yt]QMOqSh1WTaY[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 27, 2012)

I love you! 8/10

[video=youtube;4xc2eNFFvzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xc2eNFFvzs[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Apr 28, 2012)

9/10, timeless.

[video=youtube;pTw7cipXf-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTw7cipXf-k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 28, 2012)

Eh. Not really a fan of this but its a ok song. 6/10

[video=youtube;qORYO0atB6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

5/10 Never really liked The Beastie Boys. =/

[video=youtube;yBg1CNHQZ7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBg1CNHQZ7o[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Apr 28, 2012)

The video was good, but the music not so much 3/10
[video=youtube;hbLoN2q5nig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbLoN2q5nig[/video]


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 28, 2012)

Trippy video, mediocre song. 3/10

[video=youtube;zSTXNOFjAQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSTXNOFjAQ4[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 28, 2012)

Meh, it's okay, 6/10

[video=youtube;zzE0LHp6Rbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzE0LHp6Rbg[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 28, 2012)

6/10 TOO MAINSTREAM :V Nice melody though

[video=youtube;Msz-uZk6GVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Msz-uZk6GVg[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 29, 2012)

8/10 Its not my type of music but it was good.

[yt]lnJghvBBHsc[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 2, 2012)

It was okay; 4/10.

[yt]n0BbYvDwrF8[/yt]


----------



## Vega (May 2, 2012)

8/10  Grateful Dead is always nice.

[video=youtube;8wfj8TMqR-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wfj8TMqR-w[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (May 2, 2012)

Mmm, not my thing but it definitely was interesting. 7/10

[video=youtube;DlqhYF2C6oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlqhYF2C6oY[/video]


----------



## TaoKyuubimon (May 2, 2012)

Not my favorite genre of music or anywhere close, but definitely sounds interesting and I appreciate that it isn't country lol. I'll go 6/10.

[video=youtube_share;PYss17285lY]http://youtu.be/PYss17285lY[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 3, 2012)

4/10 Never was a big fan of this band.
[yt]I5x_37Oj9Xc[/yt]


----------



## Aldino (May 3, 2012)

Always in the mood for some good trance 9/10

[video=youtube;fPVUa29kHu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPVUa29kHu8[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (May 3, 2012)

Not to bad, a little boring for me though. 5/10

[video=youtube;tHeNQFQpfZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHeNQFQpfZU[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 3, 2012)

Sorry, but I just found it to be really annoying; 3/10.

[yt]sUwC6tDJD1o[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (May 3, 2012)

Cheery, I kinda like. 6.5/10

[video=youtube;Y7cjfZphXNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7cjfZphXNw[/video]


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 3, 2012)

^ Surprisingly good. 8.5/10

And now here's what I'm listening to:

[yt]sw01019P19g[/yt]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 4, 2012)

8/10 I just heard this song on the radio today. Thats cool.

[yt]G2SZv7GclX0[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 5, 2012)

Neutral; 5/10.

Dear Mr. Fantasy>Hey Jude


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 5, 2012)

Eh. 6/10.

[video=youtube;2A4Km5PTu5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A4Km5PTu5o&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## DaedolonX (May 5, 2012)

Not a fan of Godsmack at all but that was fairly enjoyable. Relaxing 6.5/10

[video=youtube_share;K5-ObpKw4ig]http://youtu.be/K5-ObpKw4ig[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (May 6, 2012)

Most songs in this genre are full of macho posturing and this song is no exception. Very well played and plenty energetic but it's just not my thing in terms of lyrics and mood. 6/10

[video=youtube;CfTNpbraBbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfTNpbraBbI&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Aldino (May 6, 2012)

Deep and thought provoking the lyrics are the only reason for my rating. 7/10
[video=youtube;my9rhvXgOQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my9rhvXgOQA[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (May 6, 2012)

5/10 - Neutral, I honestly only like one song by this singer / producer. 

[video=youtube;V3b1CDLsiGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3b1CDLsiGU[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 6, 2012)

8/10 I don't usually listen to this, but I like this one 

[video=youtube;pHCwLA_nOvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCwLA_nOvI[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 6, 2012)

Didn't really like it all that much; 4/10.

[yt]2daVrEuN6ZQ[/yt]

He's playing Rosebud :3


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 7, 2012)

Definitely not my cup of tea. 4/10

Here's a song that isn't really in the same genre as the music i normally listen to, but it's a great song none the less (even if a little "teen-angst-ish").

[yt]8UVNT4wvIGY[/yt]


----------



## Ansitru (May 7, 2012)

10/10 -- LoveloveLOVE that song. And I get to be proud for a teensy bit, since the singer was born in Belgium.
*shot*

[video=youtube;JGCsyshUU-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGCsyshUU-A[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 8, 2012)

6.5/10 Violin play was Good, just not my cup of tea. Plus I did notice her shadow on the right and it was kinda bugging me lol. 

[video=youtube;pAkLgdbaytg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAkLgdbaytg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 8, 2012)

1/10 I dislike rap very much
[video=youtube;dRCamGG9sC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRCamGG9sC0[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 8, 2012)

7/10

[video=youtube;xL2hFR4Uuq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL2hFR4Uuq8[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 8, 2012)

6/10. Liked it for awhile but it is mad overplayed at my job. 

[video=youtube;wv-34w8kGPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv-34w8kGPM[/video]


----------



## Namba (May 8, 2012)

4/10 Nah

[video=youtube;70c9XEqoUkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=70c9XEqoUkg[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (May 8, 2012)

6/10 -- Not usually my kind of music, but it's kind of catchy.

[video=youtube;qexEQm-5YP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qexEQm-5YP8[/video]

I personally love this song, but I'm assuming it's an acquired taste.


----------



## Tarogar (May 8, 2012)

7/10 quite like it but it really depends on my mood... 
[video=youtube;R-morg7h7Xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-morg7h7Xk[/video]


----------



## Aldino (May 8, 2012)

The first 20 seconds was awesome, then they started screaming 2/10
[video=youtube;ZXhuso4OTG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4[/video]


----------



## triage (May 8, 2012)

6/10

i didn't actually listen to it
but i respect the band
[video=youtube;PsS-L4y3r-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsS-L4y3r-Y[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (May 8, 2012)

Aldino said:


> The first 20 seconds was awesome, then they started screaming 2/10


Technically it's grunting. :V

--

5/10 -- It's too ... relaxing for my tastes. Plus I prefer bass over hi-hat any day. 

[video=youtube;KNS0hrIe1UY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNS0hrIe1UY[/video]


----------



## Hir (May 8, 2012)

5/10 i was pretty indifferent to it

[yt]676IBEKzPbE[/yt]


----------



## Sevipervert (May 8, 2012)

EDIT: Ninja-ed, brb listening to the video above my post. 

EDIT 2: Alright, there we go. 4/10, it didn't catch my interest at all, and I didn't care to listen through it all the way.

King Without A Crown by Matisyahu

[video=youtube;ChV5BZ8SmS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChV5BZ8SmS0[/video]


----------



## Tarogar (May 8, 2012)

video isn't working in my end... curse you gema  anyways i listened to a 30 sec demo. 1/10 really not my style of music... sorry.
[video=youtube;o26SlmROH5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o26SlmROH5Q&amp;ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 8, 2012)

It was okay; 6/10.

[yt]HHv9K6oIxWA[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2012)

9/10. Nice 
[video=youtube;UXjT8qWZ-aQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UXjT8qWZ-aQ#![/video]


----------



## Ansitru (May 9, 2012)

9/10 -- I love how they incorporated the violin in the song. I'm a sucker for violin-music or music that includes the violin. 

[video=youtube;ZXvzzTICvJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXvzzTICvJs[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2012)

4/10 Rap ain't my thing, but at least he tried

[video=youtube;CmNVaxE7OEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmNVaxE7OEg[/video]


----------



## Sevipervert (May 9, 2012)

This isn't bad at all, reminded me of an artist I used to listen to I was younger. A little repetitive though, not quite in the way I like. 7/10
-----------------
[video=youtube;8RXRE6hP1Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RXRE6hP1Yw[/video]


----------



## Bando (May 9, 2012)

Trance isn't usually my thing, but that was nice. I'd give that a solid 7/10.

[video=youtube;QnbX6C6BcZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnbX6C6BcZg[/video]
Protip: Listen to the lyrics for a surprise


----------



## Xeno (May 9, 2012)

Eh...7/10
[video=youtube;WB43OEQoMB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB43OEQoMB8[/video]


----------



## Tarogar (May 12, 2012)

8/10 there is a reason behind the fact that i bought that song 
[video=youtube;7mVVkLhuGIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mVVkLhuGIU[/video]
somewhat "crappy" audio quality and i can't find the one with better audio q  sorry


----------



## Dreaming (May 12, 2012)

Not bad! 7/10

[video=youtube;cYu9Xq-e2MI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYu9Xq-e2MI[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (May 12, 2012)

2/10 -- I gave up after a minute, sorry. D:

[video=youtube;x-64CaD8GXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw[/video]


----------



## Tarogar (May 13, 2012)

5/10 some parts are cool some are not.
[video=youtube;NRdXiUwQjiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRdXiUwQjiQ[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (May 14, 2012)

Generic TV show credits theme tune is boring. 3/10.

[video=youtube;98T9dVQ6-aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98T9dVQ6-aY[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (May 14, 2012)

7/10 Like the beat.

[video=youtube;WsQhuxPsSjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsQhuxPsSjE[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 15, 2012)

5/10 its ok. Never was a big fan of Skindred.

[yt]jnN3wNxRL7c[/yt]


----------



## Tarogar (May 15, 2012)

8/10 how in  the world did i forget about this band?
[video=youtube;g_lHskJw7PE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_lHskJw7PE[/video]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 16, 2012)

9/10 Industrial metal one of my many music weaknesses and kick-ass album cover.
[video=youtube;mJkzOxWPA4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJkzOxWPA4k[/video]


----------



## Tarogar (May 17, 2012)

6/10 i like the tune it has  voice acting on this one is not the kind i like but okay it fits in there anyways.
[video=youtube;CLhhsOtZMd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLhhsOtZMd8[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 17, 2012)

8/10 sounds interesting 
[video=youtube;Y5xc5JK7jcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5xc5JK7jcI[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (May 17, 2012)

Chilled, 7/10. ;o

http://soundcloud.com/hybridz-1/technikal-hybridz-game-over


----------



## Aldino (May 17, 2012)

7/10 Took a while to get interesting but still good.
[video=youtube;AaImtAdoicU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaImtAdoicU[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (May 18, 2012)

Never been a huge fan of Owl City, sorry. 4/10

[video=youtube;KnuM3Qq5vbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnuM3Qq5vbk[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (May 19, 2012)

4/10 -- It's not really my thing and I can't stand the voice- and bleepy-sounds combination. Sorry. D:

[video=youtube;nxUrz7ZLCp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxUrz7ZLCp8[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 19, 2012)

7/10 enjoyed the instrumentals, but disliked the choir :c
[video=youtube;qF4RCOcz9ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF4RCOcz9ow[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (May 19, 2012)

10/10 -- I will forever associate that song with the Santorum-leaving-campaign victory-dance on Tumblr. :'D

[video=youtube;Lr5ltqQf1QA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr5ltqQf1QA[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (May 20, 2012)

Still not a fan of the genre, 5/10 :<

[video=youtube;a68p9wWZzXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a68p9wWZzXo[/video]


----------



## KigRatel (May 21, 2012)

4.5/10. The background music was half-decent, but, like many songs of its type, the sound of the lyrics knocks the quality down.

Here's a personal favourite of mine:

[video=youtube;PvcHGu95XGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvcHGu95XGM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ames (May 21, 2012)

6/10 

[video=youtube;6lbAok5tN_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lbAok5tN_o[/video]


----------



## Abundance (May 21, 2012)

8/10

[video=youtube_share;4zj_o3xRRqU]http://youtu.be/4zj_o3xRRqU[/video]


----------



## JoshPotter52 (May 22, 2012)

4/10. Sorry, it just sounded really offbeat to me.
[video=youtube;X1XhabUawmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1XhabUawmU[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (May 24, 2012)

2/10

[video=youtube;fmtcrv2ImF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmtcrv2ImF4[/video]


----------



## Tarogar (May 24, 2012)

3/10 first i was like:  then he startet singing and i was like  really how can you get to such high sound pitches? just horrible for my ears.
[video=youtube;4Y1KPZhEZR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y1KPZhEZR0&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Namba (May 24, 2012)

7/10 Musically it's good, but the lyrics are bleh...
[video=youtube;2iDmwajgtc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2iDmwajgtc8[/video]


----------



## Abundance (May 24, 2012)

It's pretty grinding on the ears and the beat was a bit too standard for my tastes. 4/10.

http://homestuckgaiden.bandcamp.com/track/this-is-the-end


----------



## Dreaming (May 25, 2012)

Electronic noise! 5/10

[video=youtube;0kQBEzzFRBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kQBEzzFRBs[/video]


----------



## KigRatel (May 25, 2012)

How do I put this nicely... I don't like it. 2/10

[video=youtube;ZCKpzP5SGYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCKpzP5SGYw[/video]


----------



## Hir (May 25, 2012)

never was a fan of pendulum 4/10

[yt]9_-WuhRr_Jw[/yt]


----------



## Echo Wolf (May 25, 2012)

3/10 To slow for my tastes

[video=youtube;5BAiDKOqfvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BAiDKOqfvc[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 26, 2012)

9/10 One of my favorite songs from 5FDP.

[yt]jJkviRpirOI[/yt]


----------



## KigRatel (May 26, 2012)

5/10. It started off very well, but then they started singing from the bowels of their lungs, and I had trouble understanding what they were saying.

[video=youtube;sEXGXQiZa-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEXGXQiZa-c&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 27, 2012)

It was okay; 7/10

[yt]78tLB92KrLc[/yt]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 27, 2012)

8/10 - Pretty damn good! 

[video=youtube;A2fTh-pnzoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2fTh-pnzoQ[/video]


----------



## Aldino (May 27, 2012)

0/10 I can't stand those guys sorry
[video=youtube;bjWPyDMk8k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjWPyDMk8k8[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (May 27, 2012)

9/10 Heard that before so I instantly know it's amazing. 
Fuck it. 10/10 and points for you too just for liking that song. 
[video=youtube;GRCN_8POWnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRCN_8POWnM[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (May 27, 2012)

7/10 Nice beat and pace.

[video=youtube;T2ojuJdgquI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ojuJdgquI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 27, 2012)

7/10 not the best on the album, but still pretty good
[video=youtube;T6NufgYRqmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6NufgYRqmQ[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 28, 2012)

7/10 its ok. to soft for me but, I like the drum and bass.

[yt]llzMuQKLH_Y&feature=relmfu[/yt]


----------



## Vega (May 29, 2012)

8/10  I love the beat.

[video=youtube;zEH_LSL4rVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEH_LSL4rVw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (May 30, 2012)

It was okay but the distortion seemed detrimental to the melody. I enjoy distortion and noise but it just didn't work in this piece for me. 6/10

[video=youtube;5hYAWxxQwFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hYAWxxQwFI[/video]


----------



## Brayton (May 30, 2012)

Its more an ambiance song then anything else, and I could barely hear the singer. 4/10

[video=youtube;0SqFPNTBnv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SqFPNTBnv8[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 31, 2012)

8/10.

[yt]adWQrq-kZwI[/yt]


----------



## Bread (Jun 1, 2012)

SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE
SHAKE YO BOOOTAY
9/10 fun listen
[video=youtube;e2Nsy4h8rD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Nsy4h8rD4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 1, 2012)

5/10 meh
[video=youtube;zPDYXhOV2bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPDYXhOV2bk[/video]
I can't remember if I posted this one


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 1, 2012)

7/10 Its a good song. 

[yt]kBt2NKi-mGg&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (Jun 2, 2012)

^ Its alright 5/10 ^
[video=youtube;3Z_Ys3BO_4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z_Ys3BO_4M[/video]


----------



## Aldino (Jun 2, 2012)

9/10 pretty good.

[video=youtube;7QU1nvuxaMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 2, 2012)

8/10 Not my favorite, but I like it!

[yt]YPEzumonJv4[/yt]
Feels like beach.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 2, 2012)

Not a fan of FF, and there's not much going on in this track, it starts off like a trance track and then disappoints |:. 6/10.

[video=youtube;Qmwhn9JRKBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmwhn9JRKBI[/video]


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (Jun 2, 2012)

it's alright 5/10 ^

[video=youtube;vW74eWbT6V0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW74eWbT6V0[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 4, 2012)

5/10 its ok

[yt]thS0CTTczOo&feature=relmfu[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 5, 2012)

I wasn't expecting any of that... pretty good, 7/10

[video=youtube;d8Nf_5BVE30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8Nf_5BVE30[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 5, 2012)

http://sieni.us/?id=32 Click it. I dare you
10/10 8bit/chiptunes has always captured me
[video=youtube;JtA8HLPo4ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtA8HLPo4ME[/video]


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jun 7, 2012)

8/10 - Holy crap, this song was in Charles Barkley's Shut Up & Jam Gaiden, awesome. I prefer the Barkley remixed version better, but this is still good.

[video=youtube;W43aQxzjyeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W43aQxzjyeM[/video]

I apologize in advance.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 8, 2012)

6/10. Its ok.

[yt]D-uHNG8H_YI&feature=g-vrec[/yt]


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (Jun 8, 2012)

^ pretty good 7/10

[video=youtube;ASj81daun5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASj81daun5Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 8, 2012)

Now that was freaking awesome. 9/10.

[video=youtube;T7dj0vNS30Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7dj0vNS30Q[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 8, 2012)

7/10
[video=youtube;NCqaNlpcXLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCqaNlpcXLU[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 8, 2012)

8/10 That was pretty cool.

[video=YouTube;XEKtcxlHmkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEKtcxlHmkY[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jun 8, 2012)

7/10 it's not quite my kind of music, but I hear one of my favorite bands got inspiration from this band, so that's a +

[video=youtube;uJHw94x-R44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJHw94x-R44&amp;feature=my_favorites&amp;list=FL-U4HT0COMUny9D0KBW7kng[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jun 10, 2012)

4/10 It was to slow and quiet for me

[video=youtube;zIawk-9PApw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIawk-9PApw[/video]


----------



## Vega (Jun 12, 2012)

9/10  Love the rhythm

[video=youtube;QYLpYu2EQxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYLpYu2EQxg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 12, 2012)

4/10 ain't for me
[video=youtube;cu4Fca5nIIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu4Fca5nIIQ[/video]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 13, 2012)

7/10 Pretty good, nice catchy beat
[video=youtube;UmhA-iCWzBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmhA-iCWzBo&amp;list=FL5ZVxj3rb8Jd7pexkoJla1Q&amp;index=25&amp;feat  ure=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 13, 2012)

6/10 reminds me a bit of Bubblegum Octopus

[video=youtube;dUQr_GqYCQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUQr_GqYCQ0[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 15, 2012)

5/10 never liked this kind of stuff.
[video=youtube;vGPUrdirnwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGPUrdirnwA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 15, 2012)

7/10 very soothing and epic

[video=youtube;9bz-hvh4G90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bz-hvh4G90[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 15, 2012)

Not a fan, 3/10.

[video=youtube;0CsrOGlA4do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CsrOGlA4do[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jun 16, 2012)

Not my style of music; 3/10.

Track 17, 'Not Fade Away'.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2012)

7/10 it's decent

[video=youtube;4MK0_8ZiN7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MK0_8ZiN7Q[/video]
Lol how angsty lyrics that thumbnail has xD


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 16, 2012)

10/10. That was badass!!! I'm head banging to this.

[yt]wUdbr1qSn-s[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 16, 2012)

Very, very awesome I'm going to have listen to them further. 11/10 
I think you might appreciate this band JDogTheHellhound. Lead singer is hot too 

[video=youtube_share;2CGwnwKaF10]http://youtu.be/2CGwnwKaF10[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jun 18, 2012)

Whoa; not my style at all; however, they can play their instruments well, so I'll give them a 4/10.

[yt]GWXDjiKVs2U[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 18, 2012)

That song video always creeped me out, but I actually like the song. 8/10.

[video=youtube;Wfoi0Mn6Kyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfoi0Mn6Kyc[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 19, 2012)

7/10 Its good. I like the beat.

[yt]b-V-xqf3LGs[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Jun 19, 2012)

8/10 good but not realy my thing

[video=youtube;5j_-T4cfSYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j_-T4cfSYE[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jun 19, 2012)

10/10 Haven't heard that song in ages, and loved hearing it blasted in concert!

And now for something completely different
[video=youtube;d2i1mQahs2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2i1mQahs2c[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 19, 2012)

I liked it, well I like goth/mystic stuff anyways. 9/10

[video=youtube_share;AEd1veu6Odo]http://youtu.be/AEd1veu6Odo[/video]


----------



## I Am That Is (Jun 19, 2012)

6/10. Interesting, but a little two slow and quiet for my liking. 

[video=youtube;VHu9aEuI7NM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHu9aEuI7NM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2012)

5/10 I always feel too bad giving things lower ratings, because I myself can't get into the heavy metal genre, or even rock for that matter.

for a completely opposite direction, a slow ass song that people tend to either hate, or like. (NSFW. slight nudity in the music video)

[video=youtube;scctp8-xYX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scctp8-xYX4&amp;feature=my_favorites&amp;list=FL-U4HT0COMUny9D0KBW7kng[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't even need to listen. 10/10. I have spun this album at least once a day for the past 3 weeks and still can't even grasp how awesome it is.
[video=youtube;RpjmvYbAvhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpjmvYbAvhc[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2012)

Cyril said:


> I don't even need to listen. 10/10. I have spun this album at least once a day for the past 3 weeks and still can't even grasp how awesome it is.



they just recently added an official music video to it that's... well depending on how you interpret it: really fuckin' beautiful, or comically confusing. also has Shia LeBeouff in it lol... never saw that coming, but he kinda fits. 

anyway, 8/10 for this. it has a mixture of reasons why I like the sounds. it also has a tune that sort of brings nostalgia. 

[video=youtube;wyqzjeSlHwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyqzjeSlHwA[/video]


----------



## badlands (Jun 20, 2012)

7/10 ok but again not realy my thing

a bit of old metal...
[video=youtube;Oa3Oa4t2j4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa3Oa4t2j4A[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 20, 2012)

It's doing nothing for me. =( 3/10

[video=youtube;2i5JTXnwGR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i5JTXnwGR8[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jun 21, 2012)

It's alright, not really my style but not bad. 7/10

[video=youtube;6ucTv3CR9Mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ucTv3CR9Mw[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jun 22, 2012)

6/10 I don't really listen to video game soundtracks but it was alright.

[video=youtube;Vqf9FxaMIsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqf9FxaMIsI[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 23, 2012)

eh it's not bad, 4/10

[video=youtube;r_siYfZDh5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_siYfZDh5w[/video]


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 23, 2012)

Not the genre of music I usually listen to, but still pretty good. 8/10


[video=youtube;P5d888Dou-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5d888Dou-8[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 23, 2012)

6/10. 

[yt]tvBrjXpFc98&feature=relmfu[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 24, 2012)

It was cute, I like the cover art as well. 8/10
<3 the lead singer he is hot 

[video=youtube_share;zPr_rtqwkX0]http://youtu.be/zPr_rtqwkX0[/video]


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 25, 2012)

6/10 kind of normal and boring!

Please listen to the entirety before passing judgement:

[video=youtube;VO37cSKEjw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO37cSKEjw8&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jun 25, 2012)

Interesting, but kind of sounds like the soundtrack to a haunted house 7/10
[video=youtube;SPf2ANjUbrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPf2ANjUbrY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2012)

Good Vocal. 8/10 [yt]WsIMTwVaGyw[/yt]


----------



## triage (Jun 26, 2012)

6/10 bloc party is cool but i've never been into that song

[video=youtube;FJJ8hWDXWGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJ8hWDXWGs[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2012)

hmmmm.... 10/10. Good song plus a creepy music video!

[yt]VH5bL_XbO64[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jun 26, 2012)

9/10 Don't ask me why, I just find it kinda relaxing.

[video=youtube;KvknOXGPzCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvknOXGPzCQ[/video]


----------



## Tailmix (Jun 26, 2012)

8/10, I used to listen to that kinda music a lot a few years ago, haha.

[video=youtube;Rnw4GzXgXNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnw4GzXgXNA[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2012)

5/10 some parts were okay
[video=youtube;QrPalx4I2po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrPalx4I2po[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jun 27, 2012)

Eh, not really doing it for me 6/10
[video=youtube;_M6px6Ynm90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M6px6Ynm90[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 29, 2012)

7/10. Is it me or does the band look like gwar?

[yt]w6GNxB4i-8A[/yt]


----------



## Thaily (Jun 29, 2012)

4/10, vocals are nice (if autotuned), unfortunately they're drowned out by typical clubby synth crap.

[yt]1pIQqBfupsI[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Jun 29, 2012)

7/10 Good song, but just not feeling it atm. Sorry
[video=youtube;C3Uw9YClm2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3Uw9YClm2E[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 1, 2012)

9/10. Right up my alley. 

[yt]-2EP6XSiY1k&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jul 2, 2012)

6/10 not up my alley. although it's music I'm trying to get into. a lot of people seem to like it. 

[video=youtube;qDKTU7oVdqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDKTU7oVdqU&amp;[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 2, 2012)

I leave for 6 months and this thread is still up. Impressive.

7/10 perhaps if i was in a different mood id like this more.

[video=youtube;J7IYhmcUAGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7IYhmcUAGs&amp;list=PL14C24DF71036CBE8&amp;index=  74&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## badlands (Jul 2, 2012)

5/10 not my thing

[video=youtube;o3uxhesiKgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3uxhesiKgE[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 4, 2012)

3/10 I have grown sick and tired of rammstein.

[yt]_V8v7b4Ym1o&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 4, 2012)

3/10

Sounds decent but then I realized all dark electro sounds like the same one song.

[video=youtube;SAO-lzl3vVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAO-lzl3vVQ[/video]

A badass music video as a bonus. FEEL HONORED.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 5, 2012)

8/10, pretty cool! i honestly wasn't expecting it to be good, but i was wrong!

[yt]UZOWDZFNSFQ[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 5, 2012)

Too fast-paced, 6/10.

[video=youtube;MaygIwnzx6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaygIwnzx6c[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 5, 2012)

6/10 Not bad, but it started to blend together and became a bit bland in most parts.
[video=youtube;0iqsA0evxoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iqsA0evxoQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2012)

4/10

I don't know. Maybe I'm just not in the right kind of mood, but it doesn't really grab my attention.

[video=youtube;Zf4RPrmIi4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf4RPrmIi4U[/video]

The song's actually called _Filthy Love of Fire_. I don't know how the uploader could have made such a blasphemous mistake.


----------



## Ames (Jul 6, 2012)

8/10 bueno

Have some space rock.

[video=youtube;7qSsrr-5M5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qSsrr-5M5A[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 7, 2012)

7/10
Pretty good, but not really fitting the mood I'm in, sorry to say.
[video=youtube;Bi9XEniJ1Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi9XEniJ1Vs[/video]
Apparently the theme song for Badass Ukes here :3


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 7, 2012)

4/10 - It's...weird. Sort of a good weird. Maybe if I spoke Japanese it would make a little more sense. But that's not what I'm basing the score on. No, the style just seems a little off. Not really my thing, although nothing terrible.

[video=youtube;aoP5NGLsWR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoP5NGLsWR0[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 7, 2012)

7/10  really good. better than I thought it would be. 

[yt]zPwucFar9kM[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jul 8, 2012)

7/10 Not exactly one of my favorite Pink Floyd songs, but still good.

I present the best song to get hammered to:

[video=youtube;rt7UOYInqyE]www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt7UOYInqyE[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 8, 2012)

7/10 Not bad, but it's missing something.
[video=youtube;e7kJRGPgvRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ[/video]


----------



## badlands (Jul 9, 2012)

10/10 i likes that

[video=youtube;gH0y3_-jX3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH0y3_-jX3o[/video]


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 9, 2012)

4/10. Not the biggest fan of most heavy metal, that song included. 

[video=youtube;HswgoJO5x88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HswgoJO5x88[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 10, 2012)

6/10 I respect the Who but, I never was that big of a fan.

[yt]mt6rPrIUOys[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Jul 10, 2012)

7/10 Pretty cool, though I need some more caffeine in my system for it to have more of an effect atm
[video=youtube;4n3LobCY5HE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n3LobCY5HE[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 10, 2012)

I actually kinda like it, 8/10

[video=youtube_share;H1UOb_tZL7g]http://youtu.be/H1UOb_tZL7g[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 11, 2012)

7/10 Not too bad
[video=youtube;-1wzNp0v9cU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1wzNp0v9cU[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jul 13, 2012)

5/10 Definitely not my style but it wasn't bad.
[video=youtube;3zXpKIXW-g8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zXpKIXW-g8[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 13, 2012)

4/10 Not a huge fan of that genre, and just meh
[video=youtube;YY-EOYJQMMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY-EOYJQMMY&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 14, 2012)

5/10. Not my style of music. Sorry.

[video=youtube;sUcD03ovTSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUcD03ovTSk&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=FLLFB137wcAz6  1eTPzKtfXWQ[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 15, 2012)

8/10 That was an awesome movie, good music too :3
[video=youtube;Dw17-BEFb3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw17-BEFb3Y[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 16, 2012)

6/10 Its ok. I never was a big fan of moby. 

[yt]11bPSywY_EU&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jul 16, 2012)

Mmmm... no real opinion; 5/10.

[yt]6lPl5CRW7jg[/yt]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jul 16, 2012)

7/10 I like old music and it was a decent song though I haven't heard much from Little Richard before.

[video=youtube;fhyhP_5VfKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhyhP_5VfKM[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2012)

6/10 you chose the one song from that era I wasn't particularly fond of lol. but it's ok, it was still a good era of music.

now for weird shit

[video=youtube;KjIWriDTptY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjIWriDTptY[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2012)

That was nice 7/10

[video=youtube;uJL_jGiVt_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJL_jGiVt_I[/video]


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

7/10
Pretty good, though not my style.
[video=youtube;IKNIFi_8-is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKNIFi_8-is[/video]


----------



## Isen (Jul 19, 2012)

Can't stand Korn. 2/10 for lolbeatboxing.

[yt]S046KlS1rmE[/yt]


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

8/10
I kinda can dig it 
[video=youtube;D0L9MOHshF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0L9MOHshF4[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 19, 2012)

It's not terrible, but not much to my tastes either. 5/10

[video=youtube;GVfFRSwPCh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVfFRSwPCh8[/video]


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

6/10
Meh. Pretty good, I guess.
[video=youtube;xZMf6Z_lkwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZMf6Z_lkwI[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 19, 2012)

Not bad, 6/10

[video=youtube;2krK-jkPTSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2krK-jkPTSc[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 21, 2012)

7/10 I kinda like it, fits my mood atm
[video=youtube;HiaOFOMPOBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiaOFOMPOBc[/video]


----------



## badlands (Jul 21, 2012)

8/10

[video=youtube;waBb-UM5m4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waBb-UM5m4g[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jul 21, 2012)

5/10 I don't really like Metallica.

[video=youtube;8qBW8nRffhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qBW8nRffhI[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 22, 2012)

7/10
[video=youtube;plYHOkIUKCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plYHOkIUKCg[/video]
Fun fact about this band:Chinese numerology gave Wang Xiao-Jing the idea for the _Twelve Girls Band_.[SUP][/SUP]  When Xiao-Jing decided he wanted to create a female ensemble, he knew  it needed 12 members. Per Chinese mythology it is the twelve jinchai (12  hairpins) representing womanhood. (Thank you wikipedia)


----------



## Namba (Jul 25, 2012)

7/10 mostly because I appreciate the musicianship

[video=youtube;CNZ8WK-bfgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNZ8WK-bfgU[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 25, 2012)

It has a rhythm, 6/10.

[video=youtube;RrtV43CFppY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrtV43CFppY[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jul 25, 2012)

6/10 It's not my style but it wasn't awful.

[video=youtube;xvZk0mDXgMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZk0mDXgMs[/video]


----------



## Arekkusu (Jul 25, 2012)

5/10 I don't usually listen to that sort of music but it was ok

Another song about the weekend (acoustic)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cHIi3h8aAo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Namba (Jul 25, 2012)

8/10 I used to listen to stuff like this all the time

[video=youtube;7RLDZaWN8b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7RLDZaWN8b4[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 27, 2012)

8/10 Been a while since I've heard something like that
[video=youtube;dC3Q9q4cRZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC3Q9q4cRZA[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh gosh... those vocals, 4/10

[video=youtube;2dPUMvMcEuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dPUMvMcEuk[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 28, 2012)

Trance isn't really my thing, but it sounded pretty good. I'm thinking 7/10.

[video=youtube_share;Je84VupqD58]http://youtu.be/Je84VupqD58[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jul 29, 2012)

7/10 Not bad, good to hear some old rock
[video=youtube;quH_vUCdy2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quH_vUCdy2o[/video]


----------



## Arekkusu (Jul 30, 2012)

6/10 I used to listen to avantasia I might start listening to them again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6SuAm7mxpA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
My chemical romance: House of wolves (see what I did there ) But seriously I think this is a good song.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 30, 2012)

Not bad, I'd say 8/10

Time for something that isn't trance
[video=youtube;Pw8ZESzpL3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw8ZESzpL3M[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2012)

5/10

2deep4me

[video=youtube;lSG0DrTD6ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSG0DrTD6ow[/video]

I'd really appreciate it if you listened to the track from start to finish. Even if you like the first half, this is the kind of thing you need to hear entirely. It writes a story in your head.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jul 30, 2012)

4/10 It had it's moments but it's really slow and I didn't really enjoy it.

[video=youtube;Y2e47wBWTV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2e47wBWTV8[/video]


----------



## Usarise (Jul 30, 2012)

8/10
Been a Slayer fan since I first heard em.  Not my favorite song by them, but still good.  Criminally Insane is better :3

[yt]7-tNUur2YoU[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 31, 2012)

What the heck South Africa... 8/10 

[video=youtube;WTSapgPKDCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTSapgPKDCw[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 1, 2012)

8/10

[yt]I5x_37Oj9Xc[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Aug 1, 2012)

4/10 Terribly sorry, I just don't like this genre.

[video=youtube;mFTlfh6PdNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFTlfh6PdNU[/video]


----------



## Magick (Aug 3, 2012)

4/10 sorry, I just find this type of song unappealing
[video=youtube;Tt6_65LDZ60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt6_65LDZ60[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 4, 2012)

mm-it's okay. 1:05 sort of spoils it, a lot. 5/10.

[video=youtube_share;Wcm_XvgLbzE]http://youtu.be/Wcm_XvgLbzE[/video]


----------



## Magick (Aug 5, 2012)

4/10 Didn't really do it for me :/
[video=youtube;i5SUSmedMm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5SUSmedMm8[/video]


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 5, 2012)

8/10 had its slow moments, but I liked it 

[video=youtube;h-0G_FI61a8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-0G_FI61a8[/video]


----------



## Magick (Aug 5, 2012)

7/10 Pretty good
[video=youtube;EVSPHvown0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVSPHvown0U[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 5, 2012)

6/10 its ok. I never was a big fan of this game.

[yt]yfMmdzJkO5o[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Aug 5, 2012)

6/10 There are just a few things about it that could be better... like that generic percussion.  Other than that, not too terrible.

[video=youtube;s3G_0_fUL1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3G_0_fUL1g[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 5, 2012)

It's pretty catchy, 6/10

[video=youtube;x4P-TK7W7A8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4P-TK7W7A8[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Aug 5, 2012)

That style of tunes really isn't my thing; 2/10.

[yt]oHCVTM6obmo[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 7, 2012)

Gr8fulFox said:


> That style of tunes really isn't my thing; 2/10.
> 
> [yt]oHCVTM6obmo[/yt]



Sounds pretty generic. 4.5/10

Now how 'bout a good song with HD eye candy?
[video=youtube_share;5qF_qbaWt3Q]http://youtu.be/5qF_qbaWt3Q[/video]


----------



## Ames (Aug 7, 2012)

6/10.  Meh.

[video=youtube;HUMCXMFjowM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUMCXMFjowM[/video]


----------



## Namba (Aug 7, 2012)

9/10 I enjoyed that.

[video=youtube;YgSPaXgAdzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 7, 2012)

Not too bad, 6/10

[video=youtube;51CO2S1TGDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51CO2S1TGDs[/video]


----------



## Magick (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;RhifPQ55Z7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhifPQ55Z7Q[/video]
Sorry, apparently the official video isn't on youtube anymore :/


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 9, 2012)

5/10 Not my favorite techno song.

[yt]kKDO8Rxw3vs[/yt]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 9, 2012)

8/10 - Pretty damn good!

[video=youtube;pqglMgYxG40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqglMgYxG40[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 9, 2012)

Not my kind of music, but still pretty decent. 6/10

[video=youtube;zsPn_ymSlLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsPn_ymSlLk[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 9, 2012)

Meh... 5/10

[video=youtube_share;Nco_kh8xJDs]http://youtu.be/Nco_kh8xJDs[/video]


----------



## Ames (Aug 9, 2012)

5/10 A little bland.

[video=youtube;qB-Am4N4wFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB-Am4N4wFI[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Aug 10, 2012)

It's all right; 6/10.

[yt]JiUBeAd4H3g[/yt]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 12, 2012)

6/10 Wasn't bad but I think I'm to sober to listen to them. lol

[video=youtube;Gh_bTkyJV5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh_bTkyJV5s[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 12, 2012)

I kinda like this one too, it's catchy, 6/10

[video=youtube;_eO0M-TLcNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eO0M-TLcNg[/video]


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 12, 2012)

7/10: It's alright, but not my type of music...

Song below: End Of All Hope- Nightwish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84aIX8UPklI


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2012)

7.8/10

Not bad.

[video=youtube;0tPb_J-gSFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tPb_J-gSFg[/video]

That fucking guitar at the end makes me tear up every single time.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Aug 13, 2012)

Didn't really care for that; 3/10.

[yt]Mp7JwIvPgps[/yt]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 13, 2012)

4/10 Brings up too many memories of all the crappy cars I had.

[yt]jTtexOw5jtI[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 13, 2012)

7/10 I love drum and bass but I can't get into Pendulum, too much pop influence
[video=youtube;DNXBZP9SaeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNXBZP9SaeU[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 13, 2012)

5/10 It wasn't terrible but at the same time I couldn't get into it.

[video=youtube;bR3K5uB-wMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR3K5uB-wMA[/video]


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2012)

8/10, I really enjoyed that.

[yt]x7heL1NztzA[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Aug 13, 2012)

8/10 Awesome song!
[video=youtube;Qq4j1LtCdww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4j1LtCdww[/video]
Note: Tried singing this over the weekend at RMFC, and learned that living in NJ the past two years destroyed my ability to sing in high altitudes T_T


----------



## Namba (Aug 13, 2012)

9/10 Hell yes!

[video=youtube;EwwU_CvS8NA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwwU_CvS8NA[/video]


----------



## Magick (Aug 14, 2012)

7/10 Not bad
[video=youtube;9GNhdQRbXhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=9GNhdQRbXhc[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 14, 2012)

Aaaah nostalgia, it hasn't aged as well as I thought, 5/10

[video=youtube;uyH7Kyp1kEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyH7Kyp1kEA[/video]


----------



## Magick (Aug 15, 2012)

7/10 not bad
[video=youtube;a-hG4l2gs-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-hG4l2gs-A[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 15, 2012)

6/10 The song itself wasn't bad but I didn't like the singers voice at all.

[video=youtube;2eH13VblQfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eH13VblQfI[/video]


----------



## Namba (Aug 16, 2012)

8/10 It kinda reminds me of Mastodon

[video=youtube;n8nNnjdnXwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8nNnjdnXwQ[/video]


----------



## Magick (Aug 16, 2012)

8/10 A lot better than I was expecting, to be honest
[video=youtube;S_1PssU1a9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_1PssU1a9U[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 17, 2012)

animation: 10/10
singing: 4/10
overall: 7/10

[video=youtube_share;6vciawE4TA0]http://youtu.be/6vciawE4TA0[/video]


----------



## Magick (Aug 17, 2012)

4/10
[video=youtube;amXKQ351QBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=amXKQ351QBw[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 18, 2012)

I like it a bit a bit metal a bit electronic, I wonder what the lyrics are... The lead singer is kinda hot too. 10/10

[video=youtube_share;jy2MLw_JMJk]http://youtu.be/jy2MLw_JMJk[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 19, 2012)

It started off well, but it didn't stay that way, 4/10

[video=youtube;niaoOGmqSn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niaoOGmqSn0[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 20, 2012)

7/10 Pretty good. I like her voice

[video=youtube;E6nZr4qUEt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6nZr4qUEt4[/video]


----------



## Sharpguard (Aug 20, 2012)

7/10 Good song, nice beat. Just a tiny bit monotonous to me but still overall a good jam.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyVflW49t5U (linked cause there's no video to it anyways and I don't remember the youtube embedding command and I'm tired and lazy)


----------



## Zerig (Aug 20, 2012)

5/10, I'm not a fan of sad love songs

[video=youtube;4xmsXqgHHEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xmsXqgHHEI[/video]


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 21, 2012)

7/10 Its Queen, but had its slow parts with the eco sounds in which I felt weird, but not bad

[video=youtube;qHm9MG9xw1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHm9MG9xw1o[/video]


----------



## Bread (Aug 21, 2012)

I always liked OR as a kid but didn't know that artist was still cranking out music, this song was a pleasant surprise for me 7/10

[video=youtube;qQRtTCfAT7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQRtTCfAT7w[/video]


----------



## Ames (Aug 21, 2012)

7.5/10  Haven't listened to any Morning Benders in a while, good memories.

[video=youtube;p6kFXyF-lF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6kFXyF-lF8[/video]


----------



## Bread (Aug 24, 2012)

8/10 very handsome vocals  lyrics were a little cliche to me though
[video=youtube;MuW76x3iTr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuW76x3iTr4[/video]


----------



## Magick (Aug 24, 2012)

3/10 Totally not my thing, sorry dude.
[video=youtube;i-lyEEa3_08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-lyEEa3_08[/video]


----------



## badlands (Aug 24, 2012)

9/10 good but they lead with the voice a bit too much (if that makes any sense at all)

[video=youtube;y5V6sxZ8-eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5V6sxZ8-eg[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 24, 2012)

8/10 Good song just the vocals sounded a bit odd to me.

[video=youtube;t4aMT3vPuDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4aMT3vPuDY[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, not terrible, but not on the top of my list; 5/10.

OH MY GOD, I can't believe I've finally found this again! I downloaded this song YEARS ago from 'consumption junction', but it was just an mp3 named "diarrhea"; so good to hear it again!

[yt]t3q3x-vB_JE[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 26, 2012)

Meh. It's...odd. Not something I personally would listen to...3/10

[yt]E6IAXuCSLgw[/yt]


----------



## Coby (Aug 26, 2012)

Not bad It's not the type of music I'm use to but I'll admit I liked it 6/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZy2XqIT7Sk


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 26, 2012)

7/10 its good but thats about it.

[yt]GkZ7Iml2O-Q&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 26, 2012)

Not bad, it was fairly interesting. 7.5/10

[yt]K612pQRFizg[/yt]


----------



## Vore (Aug 26, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Not bad, it was fairly interesting. 7.5/10
> 
> [yt]K612pQRFizg[/yt]



Pretty damn unique, in my opinion. I liked it.

*7.9/10*

[video=youtube;dd7fNkqDIyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd7fNkqDIyM[/video]
Time to watch a song from my favorite album get a devastatingly low rating!


----------



## future4 (Aug 27, 2012)

8.0 I thought it was really cool, I think I might go check out some more later.

[video=youtube;jkL8bu_GaOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkL8bu_GaOo[/video]


----------



## Coby (Aug 27, 2012)

Not bad 6/10. Also sorry people for just the link  I don't know how to post it to where the video shows up lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd68BIy4Jo8


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice, I enjoyed that. Reminds me of Saliva a bit.

*8.5/10*

[yt]t8JAnv9eTtc[/yt]


----------



## Bread (Aug 27, 2012)

Great game 8/10, always liked that soundtrack
[video=youtube;my2NetJolUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my2NetJolUw[/video]


----------



## future4 (Aug 27, 2012)

8.2 I really do like Boards of Canada. (Although I don't think I could quite say that Geogaddi is my favorite album)


[video=youtube;J7r564IB4qY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7r564IB4qY[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 27, 2012)

Not my favorite System of a Down song, but it's alright nonetheless.
*
6.9/10

[yt]*BerVZZFqZX4[/yt]


----------



## Bread (Aug 29, 2012)

8/10
[video=youtube;Fz9AfrfZYUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz9AfrfZYUE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice.

*8/10
*
[yt]AtoHEbwCahA[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 31, 2012)

7/10
[video=youtube;QFp4eidLRPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFp4eidLRPo[/video]
This is a bit of an acquired taste


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 2, 2012)

It's better than what I was expecting, 7/10

[video=youtube;-tXT05DMpMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tXT05DMpMU[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 2, 2012)

Great choice of trance.

*8.7/10

*[yt]9_Ub6pW71Zs[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Sep 2, 2012)

8/10 Pretty nice song
[video=youtube;b15yaPYNDRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b15yaPYNDRU[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 2, 2012)

That was a pretty good song.

*8.9/10*

[yt]cHcVU5cGUNE[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 2, 2012)

I really must listen to ItaloBrothers more often, 9/10

[video=youtube;qnz7IgAEb4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnz7IgAEb4E[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 4, 2012)

Gotta love trance.

*8/10*

[yt]uXylJ_vFmms[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 4, 2012)

Usually not my genre but it wasn't terribad, 6/10

[yt]nblaHhihMpU[/yt]


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 4, 2012)

9/10
really diggin' it
[video=youtube;SBgQezOF8kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBgQezOF8kY&amp;feature=list_other&amp;playnext=1&amp;  list=AL94UKMTqg-9BRbB05tHzqFoOlatPwFbxS[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 5, 2012)

That one's still fairly good.
*7/10*

[yt]oJoAQndzf2o[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Sep 6, 2012)

It's okay; 6/10.

[yt]5QaVzv5aR6U[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice beat on that one.
*7.2/10*

[yt]KjaYuA5jOlc[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Sep 6, 2012)

6/10
[video=youtube;faHomJimjLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faHomJimjLc[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 6, 2012)

*8/10*

[yt]JGCsyshUU-A[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Sep 7, 2012)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5CaQ37VYvw

sorry i can't get the 'insert video' to work


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 7, 2012)

*8/10*

[yt]3gsFgoHSs18[/yt]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 8, 2012)

*8.5/10* I love TBM
[video=youtube;PCOacnQffd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCOacnQffd0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 8, 2012)

*8/10*

Nice song.

[yt]lKqswWZ0Tz0[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 9, 2012)

6/10

[video=youtube;ozbyI-PK_yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozbyI-PK_yo[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 9, 2012)

*6.8/10*

[yt]7zuAOomfiCc[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Sep 9, 2012)

7/10
[video=youtube;9d47OjcdIgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d47OjcdIgs[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 10, 2012)

...WTF did I just watch? Only in Japan....
*4.5/10
*
[yt]H1Pc-S5dl8g[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 13, 2012)

8/10
[video=youtube;NbusgO9zKZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbusgO9zKZ4[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 13, 2012)

8/10 pretty good

[yt]E8MO7FLnsGQ&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 13, 2012)

*9/10*

[yt]Ju6uXad1JSk[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 15, 2012)

Not bad, 8/10

[video=youtube;EFx4RNMz1VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFx4RNMz1VE[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice.
*9/10*

[yt]xOaRHLXsp-Q[/yt]


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;KUhs2WYOZk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUhs2WYOZk8[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 17, 2012)

Not bad.
*8/10*

[yt]ucg0P580sp0[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 17, 2012)

Rather decent, 7/10

[yt]XvMmdStcpK0[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 17, 2012)

Pretty good.
*8.4/10*

[yt]91XcXY77NmM[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 17, 2012)

Not bad for the genre, I kinda like it; 8/10

[yt]iMCcnA9ifqg[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 18, 2012)

Pretty good
*8/10*

[yt]GdUNx8qPRa0[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 18, 2012)

Is that what my avatar has been humming? 8~/10

[yt]vls1kaX-8nA[/yt]


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 18, 2012)

Mmmmmm, a fine song. 8/10
[yt]w6B9XWLs5hI[/yt]


----------



## Bread (Sep 18, 2012)

Love CC, this album did have to grow on me though
8/10
[video=youtube;e2sf2-K8qFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2sf2-K8qFo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh shit the 70s! I was half expecting all of that :L 6/10

[yt]kRDnmG_b1tU[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Sep 19, 2012)

5/10 A little dull and repetitive.

[video=youtube;r2qerZ8KOrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2qerZ8KOrU[/video]


----------



## Bread (Sep 19, 2012)

6/10 ok, not really diggin it though
[video=youtube;SDDBxT9uqBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDDBxT9uqBk[/video]


Dreaming said:


> Oh shit the 70s! I was half expecting all of that :L 6/10


Not from the 70s, just the name of the group


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 19, 2012)

Bread said:


> Not from the 70s, just the name of the group


Well damn.

This one has a more electric feeling (feel free to kill me), I'm liking it. 8/10


[yt]GOPZUifj54[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Sep 20, 2012)

Nothing there, so ?/10
[video=youtube;B65CFK8YNuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B65CFK8YNuE[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 21, 2012)

*8.9/10*

Pretty good.

[yt]bBqlTssw5j8[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Sep 21, 2012)

7/10

it does the sinister thing well but i like things with more energy

[video=youtube;uUpuCBTrbKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUpuCBTrbKo[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 21, 2012)

I had to search for another version on youtube because what you posted won't play in the US :T 
7/10

[video=youtube;3GuV82smbq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GuV82smbq4[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 22, 2012)

8/10 very pretty

[video=youtube;kesVF8c-YUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kesVF8c-YUw[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 22, 2012)

It pushed itself up to 6/10

[yt]fiSmg2zgZV0[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm loving that song.

*9/10*

[yt]-UmUqqkebYk[/yt]


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 22, 2012)

5/10
[video=youtube;Ewkhr8dM86M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewkhr8dM86M[/video]


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 23, 2012)

8.5/10
[video=youtube;seslcmRLEL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seslcmRLEL4[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 23, 2012)

7.5/10

edit: ninja'd

5/10 mostly because the video is disgusting (nah I didn't like the song either)

[video=youtube;l-K_dTU7txo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-K_dTU7txo[/video]


----------



## Milo (Sep 23, 2012)

7.5/10 it's an attractive beat.

eh, it starts about 1:30 in.

[video=youtube;8lD0X78gWhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lD0X78gWhk[/video]


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 23, 2012)

8/10
Like Milo said, doesn't start until around 1min 30 sec, but it's supposed to be mellow anyway.  Like the harp at the end.  As for mine, I know I rave about electroswing, but I'm curious if anyone else likes stuff like this kinda stuff:
[video=youtube;a1tMuEjaW-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1tMuEjaW-o[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 23, 2012)

I didn't even know that was a genre. 6/10 Way too repetitive
It reminds me of this

[video=youtube;7P5fkw10OkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P5fkw10OkE[/video]


----------



## Bread (Sep 23, 2012)

^I love anything that combines electronic and jazz, especially when it's done correctly 9/10
[video=youtube;ErYAGQZs8e0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErYAGQZs8e0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 23, 2012)

5/10
[video=youtube;GdWhlo9b9zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdWhlo9b9zg[/video]


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 23, 2012)

My God, I haven't listened to Nightwish since I was ... In highschool. 

<BLAST FROM THE PAST>
I used to listen to J-Rock and Demons and Wizards go to anime conventions and play Ragnaroek Online and I had a basset hound and wanted blue hair and I went to football games and played Dungeons and Dragons and obsessed over Lord of the Rings and 

Then I became an old man. 
</BLAST FROM THE PAST>

8/10 

[video=youtube_share;lVgVq-CnPO0]http://youtu.be/lVgVq-CnPO0[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2012)

Ooops. I accidentally reposted, ignore this post.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2012)

Pretty good. I think that the girl is pretty, I think that whoever is singing is really talented, but I don't understand what they are saying. I also feel like I need to say that we obviously listen to different music genres, but needless to say I would give that an 8/10

Now here is mine: Pennywise, Bro Hymn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62cFaucr0b8


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 23, 2012)

7/10

[video=youtube;ootnLu8jaek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ootnLu8jaek[/video]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 23, 2012)

7/10

[video=youtube;60gVktFjUGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60gVktFjUGA[/video]


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 23, 2012)

@saylor; My little bird (literally 'little girl swallow'), you have only seen the sun on TV, but if you lean out of the window I'll give you a sunbeam, okay?   You probably know a lot about love from the Internet, but crying is pointless, this is not your story  (literally it is " But this is not your story, futile tears" which comes off to /me/ like, 'There's something so much better for you, why are you crying?').

See, the sun shines on everyone equally.  You have been crying in vain, my darling girl, because over there on the window flowers are blooming, and the world is still turning ("bezhit realnaya zhizn'" - real life is running, literally).

Chorus: The sun shines on everyone equally, and love flies for different flags.  Embrace it, open up, breathe, real life.  Life is wonderful. 

Little bird, not everything people say is true.  You listened to others, not listening to your heart, but it was in vain.   So you can not sail, mentally weighing anchor.  This is not your story, futile tears. 

Then the chorus rocks out, and that's the song. 

ETA: Holy shit that song scared the crap out of me at first with its sudden sound fadfjas;lfkj hahahaha.  To be honest I scrubbed through it after about a minute to see what it would build up into and ...

4/10.  The pacing's ok, the repetition is OK, it builds, but, god damn are the sound choices a little uh, abrasive. 

[video=youtube;SDNbTD2nTsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDNbTD2nTsc[/video]

Translation: I am locking my sky, Iâ€™m drawing, blowing and fucking around.  Love is not enough for me, Iâ€™m tired of him. This night Iâ€™m totally a loner.  

The zaberi beri li zaberi beri li thing is like, "take it away for a second, dial it back" 

Only sky and water remain till morning, Iâ€™m alone till morning and other things donâ€™t matter, fuck these idiots.  I'd rather sit at home and smoke.  This night Iâ€™m totally a loner.


----------



## Magick (Sep 23, 2012)

Not my cup of tea 5/10
[video=youtube;WqhDFYSlj0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqhDFYSlj0U[/video]


----------



## toastedtruth (Sep 23, 2012)

5.5/10 Would not make it on my playlists

[video=youtube;DJQQrjVmQG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJQQrjVmQG0[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 24, 2012)

Interesting video and nice music, but it felt kinda lacking. 6/10 
[video=youtube;r3yfFOq_CFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3yfFOq_CFQ[/video]


----------



## Bread (Sep 24, 2012)

4/10
[video=youtube;BGk2J7peb2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGk2J7peb2o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice song. 8/10


[video=youtube;r0YLevRJ1nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0YLevRJ1nA[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 25, 2012)

4/10
[video=youtube;kvDMlk3kSYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvDMlk3kSYg[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 26, 2012)

O gawd, too classic not to like, 6/10

[video=youtube;rntUl1Ufdu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rntUl1Ufdu0[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 27, 2012)

7/10
[video=youtube;OzdlGF1Hq-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzdlGF1Hq-g[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm so confused, 4/10

[video=youtube;xcs7WI_dHYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcs7WI_dHYQ[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 28, 2012)

It's alright

*7.5/10*

[yt]hs2vDWp_dww[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 28, 2012)

Not bad, 6/10

[video=youtube;gWVvok5v0vQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWVvok5v0vQ[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty good, 8/10.

[video=youtube;LQLMynFXWJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQLMynFXWJ4[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 28, 2012)

It's alright.
*
7/10

*[yt]KiTRQAb-GIs[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Sep 29, 2012)

Eh not bad. 5/10
[video=youtube;yPUu8qzad8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPUu8qzad8Q[/video]
(Sorry, kind of on a video game music kick lately)


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 29, 2012)

Really not my thing, 4/10

[video=youtube;uyH7Kyp1kEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyH7Kyp1kEA[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 29, 2012)

7/10 not bad, would've rated maybe 8/10 back when i was into trance
but dude, the quality lol

[video=youtube;MnnU19gXT6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnnU19gXT6c[/video]


----------



## WagsWolf (Sep 29, 2012)

Not bad, tripped out in the beginning but it got interesting, quite soothing as well.
8/10

Viva la Vida - Coldplay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kVxpsi1XQ4


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 29, 2012)

Still a good song.

*7.8/10

*[yt]UAHxFbSmwbc[/yt]


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 29, 2012)

9/10. Makes you want to punch the nearest baby in the face.

[video=youtube;OFbkncgKugM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFbkncgKugM[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 30, 2012)

Great song. Nice harmonies in the singing. 9/10.



[video=youtube;NTlRrgE8wWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTlRrgE8wWM&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L  LVTf_OdMaR6u1pgtGODoBAw[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 30, 2012)

I love the Sally Stevens rendition more, but the song is still amazing.

*9.5/10*

[yt]OzSFs-rlc3o[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 30, 2012)

8/10 for nostalgia (will be stuck in my head now though)
[video=youtube;bEGqLpgiY-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGqLpgiY-M[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 2, 2012)

Relaxing. It also has that soft feel to it that you can just sway to. I like it.

*9/10*

[yt]d2hRTLdvdnk[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Oct 2, 2012)

7/10 It didn't feel like it quite hit what it was aiming for.

I strongly recommend watching the video, the animation's nothing short of genius:

[video=youtube;7nSw1RqtaRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nSw1RqtaRA[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, I loved it. Music and video.

*9.5/10*

[yt]FFrz2umS-Zw[/yt]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 3, 2012)

Holy smeg Metroid is awesome. 9/10.


[video=youtube;J1HbS7v9IEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1HbS7v9IEY[/video]


You may be surprised to know that this song came around before metal.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm familiar with the Beatles, but I'm not familiar with all of their songs. Fairly good.
*
7/10*

[yt]7DjpOuucA1k[/yt]


----------



## future4 (Oct 4, 2012)

6.8/10 Not bad at all, but orchestral music isn't really my thing. 

[video=youtube;0bDY0DfEjmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bDY0DfEjmo[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 4, 2012)

7/10

[video=youtube;PnTl10Z2kdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnTl10Z2kdY[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 4, 2012)

6/10 
[video=youtube;ZASY2Kxwvsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZASY2Kxwvsw[/video]


----------



## Bread (Oct 6, 2012)

7/10
[video=youtube;h3_P8brLKFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3_P8brLKFQ[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 6, 2012)

5/10 
It's just not my thing and the entire song seems ... cluttered for lack of a better word.

I have no idea why I can't post the video (must be my browser), but have a link instead then: "Dustbowl Dance" by Mumford and Sons.


----------



## Mollyrs (Oct 6, 2012)

7/10 
Not a huge fan of MAS

[video=youtube;fe4EK4HSPkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 7, 2012)

Not a bad song, but I loved it when Beavis and Butthead were doing commentary. 6/10
[video=youtube;VK9qfVQ4Z04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK9qfVQ4Z04[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Oct 7, 2012)

I like it. It is pretty good but I felt that it was missing something, I don't know what, but I just think that something that should have been there wasn't
9/10
[video=youtube;-apRCG2Nffc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-apRCG2Nffc[/video]
EDIT- I didn't really watch the entire thing until just now and I found out that the music video gets pretty weird towards the end.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't particularly listen to metal that much but that song was pretty good. I like it. 8/10


[video=youtube;M8V1nFCP058]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8V1nFCP058[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 7, 2012)

Better than I thought it would be. 7/10
[video=youtube;lecZ8UnsjLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lecZ8UnsjLs[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 7, 2012)

Alright, not my style, but ok 6/10
[video=youtube;UDQskReNjbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDQskReNjbw[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

Ah, 1950's rock 'n' roll. Don't listen to it often but it's still some great music. 8/10.



[video=youtube;iSifCF8k27A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSifCF8k27A[/video]



Yeah, I know it's a bit long, but just listen to it. It gets better and better as the song progresses.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 8, 2012)

Not bad. 

*8/10*

[yt]LE_Lrs8LomE[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 14, 2012)

Huh, interesting music. 7/10
[video=youtube;popPQmikR9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=popPQmikR9w[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 14, 2012)

Heh. One of the few songs from that remix album that I loved.
*
9.5/10
*
[yt]leQO6SSPA7E[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 15, 2012)

Pretty good. 8/10
[video=youtube;xKcbYUwmmlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKcbYUwmmlE&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 17, 2012)

Pretty good.

*8/10*

[yt]f5gdFGlPvKU[/yt]


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 17, 2012)

Pretty good 8/10

[video=youtube;rz4CZI6zQVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz4CZI6zQVo[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice

*9/10*

[yt]_SAPdPhkuds[/yt]


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 17, 2012)

I liked that one!
9.5/10

[video=youtube;m01s6WXP0M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m01s6WXP0M4[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 17, 2012)

I enjoyed that.

*8.7/10*

[yt]R_I7KUsRBb4[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 17, 2012)

8/10 nice beat and melody 
[video=youtube;dwQM_NYdXyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwQM_NYdXyQ[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 18, 2012)

I love Zircon's work, and I love asian-inspired music.

*10/10
*
Psy-Kaliber 2097 by Nemesis Theory


----------



## Magick (Oct 18, 2012)

8.5/10 Not bad, nice little energy burst I needed. 
[video=youtube;u7FPL3J0-ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7FPL3J0-ng[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 18, 2012)

Samurai Champloo...classic.

*10/10*

Helix-Atlantis by Helix6


----------



## badlands (Oct 19, 2012)

6/10 not my thing
[video=youtube_share;hSaLtzvvTyU]http://youtu.be/hSaLtzvvTyU[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 19, 2012)

Not bad at all.

*8.7/10*

[yt]zZwiyB33Pi0[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 20, 2012)

Love their stuff 10/10
[video=youtube;tLOfluH8mgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLOfluH8mgQ[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2012)

AMAZING!!! 9/10


[video=youtube;BGUWla4OVrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGUWla4OVrY[/video]


----------



## Percy (Oct 20, 2012)

6/10, Not too bad but not great.

[yt]HL548cHH3OY[/yt]
My roommate reminded me of this song when he played it earlier. Probably won't appeal to everyone though.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 20, 2012)

Not bad, not bad at all.
*
7/10*

[yt]-7VBjTjUuTM[/yt]
I love it when a song can be dark and moving at the same time.


----------



## Bread (Oct 20, 2012)

one of my favorite classic shooters next to UT99, great soundtrack 10/10
[video=youtube;I2_r94MwW18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2_r94MwW18&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 20, 2012)

9/10

[video=youtube;EkPy18xW1j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkPy18xW1j8[/video]


----------



## Bread (Oct 21, 2012)

Brian Wilson being an amazing producer of orchestrated pop, another 10/10
[video=youtube;NduqttXVKmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NduqttXVKmA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2012)

How can you give a 10/10?

That means there is absolutely no room left for improvement.

9/10 for the last one. Very pretty song and I like the classical vibe.

[yt]G3FznotHuJA[/yt]


----------



## Percy (Oct 21, 2012)

9/10. I very much enjoyed the calm ambiance.

[yt]UNilsLf6eW4[/yt]

It's a long song, but it's a great instrumental.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 21, 2012)

Now that is one great song. Nice drumming in it too. 9/10


[video=youtube;SPlQpGeTbIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPlQpGeTbIE[/video]


----------



## Percy (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh, memories of this song. Love the video, love the song. 10/10.

[yt]5Tq-UsaRchI[/yt]
Another Rush song, but arguably one of their best. Also too lazy to check and see if it was posted before.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 21, 2012)

8/10 RUSHIFIED!!!!!

[video=youtube;cP8wfslr7hY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP8wfslr7hY&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 21, 2012)

Meh, not my thing :/ so... 6/10
[video=youtube;O1FkbvGl-IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1FkbvGl-IU[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 22, 2012)

7/10

[video=youtube;TO2YhY_L2Jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO2YhY_L2Jc[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 22, 2012)

^^ 7.5/10^^

For old times sake !!!!

[video=youtube;0OzWIFX8M-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y[/video]


----------



## Percy (Oct 22, 2012)

You didn't rate the song above you. 
But that song gets a 7/10 for me. I like it, but I've heard it often.

[yt]a_426RiwST8[/yt]
Not only am I posting this for the song, but for the video too.


----------



## Ames (Oct 22, 2012)

6/10 Decent.  I've heard it a million times but never seen that video, funky.

[video=youtube;rL06c_mCG0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL06c_mCG0I[/video]


----------



## Bread (Oct 22, 2012)

7/10 ^^not their best album in my opinion but I liked this band a lot in 10th grade
[video=youtube;hEQkeL-G47g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEQkeL-G47g&amp;feature=related[/video]
have some SY


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like that band needs some polishing in about every aspect, but it's music 7/10

[video=youtube;qFkkSDIkA4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFkkSDIkA4Y[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 22, 2012)

7/10 Pretty decent. 
[video=youtube;sGwMrGNtzto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGwMrGNtzto[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 22, 2012)

Not bad.

*7.8/10*

[yt]cBEkmBZayAQ[/yt]


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 23, 2012)

Nonpoint is ALWAYS good! 9/10

[video=youtube;l9ViFkvzWxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9ViFkvzWxg[/video]


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 23, 2012)

that is a tune that i would hear on a night out 10/10 ^^  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tczU6OWoUkI


----------



## Aidy (Oct 23, 2012)

Heavy metal isn't really my thing, but I like it more than most I've heard, 6/10

[video=youtube;fs4zoXFNBeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs4zoXFNBeI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLh4spJI_X7  KHkXsA7--TMjMLzs0DJnHLe[/video]

Some nice classic drum and bass, this is one of the tracks that inspired me to do production c':


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 23, 2012)

Aidy said:


> Heavy metal isn't really my thing, but I like it more than most I've heard, 6/10
> 
> [video=youtube;fs4zoXFNBeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs4zoXFNBeI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLh4spJI_X7  KHkXsA7--TMjMLzs0DJnHLe[/video]
> 
> Some nice classic drum and bass, this is one of the tracks that inspired me to do production c':


i love DNB yeh i guess metal is sometimes a on/off thing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l5-gybzbOE


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2012)

Even though I like some Poets' songs, this one doesn't offer anything too memorable. 7/10

[video=youtube;hPmbsGjrakU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPmbsGjrakU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 23, 2012)

8/10
 [video=youtube;I-zT-oOwbYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-zT-oOwbYA[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 23, 2012)

Not bad.

*7/10
*
[yt]abA3kWIzGIk[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 24, 2012)

7/10
[video=youtube;vMUc6B37NDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMUc6B37NDA[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty good.

*8/10*
[yt]BYRLmmswqfU[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 25, 2012)

9/10 ^^ 
[video=youtube;uGcsIdGOuZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGcsIdGOuZY[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 25, 2012)

Great song.

*9.5/10*

[yt]u6KXgjLqSTg[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2012)

10/10. I love disturbed!!! They are one of my favorite bands.
[video=youtube;-58-36lSqG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-58-36lSqG4[/video]
A little Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Percy (Oct 26, 2012)

8/10. I've heart it so many times, but I still like the song.

Anyways, some SOAD:
[yt]KH1D1pcQ7Og[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 26, 2012)

Not bad.
*8/10*

[yt]1uPfkyPqd5g[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Oct 28, 2012)

It was okay; 7/10.

[yt]7xxgRUyzgs0[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2012)

9/10. I love this song, I have heard it a lot, but I still love it.
[video=youtube;tXhmwMdUKfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXhmwMdUKfA[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 28, 2012)

Now that's a great song. Good guitar playing. 9/10.


[video=youtube;z3JRnJkq7As]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3JRnJkq7As&amp;feature[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 28, 2012)

7/10 -- I love the Zelda-soundtracks, I really do. For some reason this song has just never been a favourite of mine.

[video=youtube;_1lXdLus2WI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1lXdLus2WI[/video]


----------



## Namba (Oct 29, 2012)

9/10 That was pretty awesome.

[video=youtube;tzVcC0TAN8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzVcC0TAN8k[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 29, 2012)

Not bad

*8/10*

[yt]hLduzvpj6RE[/yt]


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 29, 2012)

7/10
It was mostly really creepy, but when she sings it reminds me of Enya-Carribian Blue

[video=youtube;hVdAcEwhR7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVdAcEwhR7I[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 29, 2012)

I like it.

*8/10*

[yt]od0Tx48wFAI[/yt]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 29, 2012)

Frank Sinatra is great. 9/10. 


[video=youtube;N8XNBpIkQpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8XNBpIkQpU[/video]



I'm not really a fan of James Bond, but this song is just darn awesome.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 29, 2012)

Cool

*8/10*

Let's pump it up a little.

[yt]toqeAUARys4[/yt]


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 29, 2012)

8.10 

[video=youtube;j-c0bgLpI3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-c0bgLpI3Y[/video]


----------



## Mittens (Oct 29, 2012)

7/10, pretty decent.

[video=youtube;jWskQy5-b5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWskQy5-b5Y[/video]


----------



## Mehru (Oct 29, 2012)

Not my thing usually, but I really like that. :3

9/10

[video=youtube;yhqvgHE553A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhqvgHE553A[/video]


----------



## Mittens (Oct 29, 2012)

5/10, it was.. alright?

[video=youtube;Qsy7kJyizoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qsy7kJyizoc[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 30, 2012)

WAt.....8/10
[video=youtube;z5U9QRiY46I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5U9QRiY46I[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 30, 2012)

Not bad.
*
7/10*

[yt]lI1DW_ryBMM[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 30, 2012)

Not enough pace, man. 5/10


[video=youtube;fW0fsiXiUno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW0fsiXiUno[/video]


----------



## Namba (Oct 31, 2012)

6/10 Not my cup of tea unless I'm actually _in_ that setting. Then I turn into a fucking lunatic.

[video=youtube;wY1W9_gv0U4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY1W9_gv0U4[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 31, 2012)

Eh. It's alright. 
*
6.5/10
*
[yt]3bkFKrqO25o[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 1, 2012)

3/10; that was... certainly different from what I usually listen to...

[yt]oCuQQcISZTM[/yt]


----------



## TeenageAngst (Nov 1, 2012)

That was a solid song. So 70s I swear I grew a portstache just listening to it. Not what I really listen to, but I was genuinely impressed with the xylophone solo and at no point was the song ever bland. I give it a 7/10, with 5 being average.

[video=youtube_share;l2KJjnJBAOA]http://youtu.be/l2KJjnJBAOA[/video]

This is a little gem my friend introduced me to.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

3/10, with 1/10 being the worst

[yt]f2irScSL3ck[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 1, 2012)

Classical is always a nice thing to listen to every once in a while.

*7/10
*
However, I'm a much darker mood at the moment.

[yt]65OXtHbnfdw[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 3, 2012)

5/10; it was good, but not something I'd add to my usual playlist.

[yt]Jlv9HHKIXrU[/yt]

"You think you hate it now, but wait 'til you drive it!"


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

Ah, another classic. 

*8/10*

[yt]GIufkLyJuMM[/yt]


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 4, 2012)

Asuras wrath had suuuch a good soundtrackkkk <3 8/10!

[video=youtube;QK8mJJJvaes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

That was surprisingly catchy. 

*8/10*

[yt]lEyjn1EpRTc[/yt]


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me that I gotta beat inFamous :/  7.5/10

[video=youtube;q_Gh8TWpQE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_Gh8TWpQE8[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

Not bad

*7/10
*
[yt]0e5x9d3jo74[/yt]


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 4, 2012)

9/10[video=youtube;BPwZaQfoIbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPwZaQfoIbU[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

I love that song!
*
10/10*

[yt]D64fzY-Vz-I[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Nov 4, 2012)

Kicks ass!!! 10/10
[video=youtube;oh8zcbC_Dcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh8zcbC_Dcw[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice song. Good harmonies. 8/10.


[video=youtube;UCExYO-NNMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCExYO-NNMA[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

Pretty good.
*9/10*

[yt]F6gV_pMctN8[/yt]


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 4, 2012)

haven't listened to music like this since junior high 

5/10

[video=youtube;qL1B_r9nC9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL1B_r9nC9k[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Nov 4, 2012)

2/10, it seemed like he couldn't think of lyrics and just used pop culture references. But then again, I just don't enjoy most rap

[video=youtube;ZdfMlCNxZUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdfMlCNxZUQ[/video]


----------



## Percy (Nov 4, 2012)

6/10, not too bad.

Anyways, another Black Keys song:
[yt]F20zZKWeXyg[/yt]

You may have heard this before, but it's probably my favorite song from the band.
(The song ends at around the 4:10 mark, but the video for some reason keeps going on for another 30 seconds.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2012)

Brings me back to Gorillaz Demon Days's more subtle tracks for some reason. First and only CD I ever owned, that album. Pick up was rather nice too. Not a fan of lyrics, but they don't feel overpowering like most. However YOU posted it so it loses points for that...I'm joking. 8/10

[video=youtube;QD30b0MwpQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD30b0MwpQw[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

Not bad.
*
7.5/10*

[yt]OrmaU2bd69k[/yt]


----------



## Mittens (Nov 4, 2012)

6/10, it was pretty good.
More game music~

[video=youtube;0i8M7A6zI3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i8M7A6zI3U&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 4, 2012)

I still need to get skyward sword, and this song just makes me want it more :/
8/10

[video=youtube;BoEKWtgJQAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoEKWtgJQAU[/video]


----------



## triage (Nov 4, 2012)

7/10 better songs on the album

[video=youtube;5b7cj4zWiyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b7cj4zWiyo[/video]


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 5, 2012)

Ooooooooh this is fantastic. OOOOOOH this is fantastic. 10/10.

[video=youtube;xHRkHFxD-xY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHRkHFxD-xY[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice

*8.5/10*

[yt]sf6LD2B_kDQ[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2012)

Awesome!!!! 9/10
[video=youtube;5gHiR1xeOSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gHiR1xeOSs[/video]
btw: I'm playing this on guitar right now as I post.


----------



## Magick (Nov 5, 2012)

6/10 sorry, not my thing
[video=youtube;HzhLj8UMOkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzhLj8UMOkE[/video]


----------



## badlands (Nov 5, 2012)

8/10 good but not enough power for me

[video=youtube;FQNVraMtNes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQNVraMtNes[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 5, 2012)

7/10

Im an ass.

[video=youtube;X2Z9Cn_9awU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Z9Cn_9awU&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 5, 2012)

8/10 from what I did listen to. 
[video=youtube;VyctTU_0FiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyctTU_0FiM[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 5, 2012)

Disturbed is ALWAYS good! 9.5.10

[video=youtube;mduGiyTKpUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mduGiyTKpUA[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 5, 2012)

I can't believe I haven't heard this song yet, I love his work and I needed something like this. 9.5/10
[video=youtube;PJGpsL_XYQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJGpsL_XYQI[/video]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 6, 2012)

7/10. Never really got into Evanescence. But I still admire Amy Lee for her great voice! =)

[video=youtube;7Qay6bjQm48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qay6bjQm48[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 6, 2012)

I enjoyed it. 

*9/10*

[yt]YHuvuvW5LY8[/yt]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 6, 2012)

It was good. I don't listen to that type of music at all so I can't say whether it's a good or bad example of it's genre, but it was good. 7/10


[video=youtube;dOV5WXISM24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOV5WXISM24[/video]


----------



## shteev (Nov 6, 2012)

YES CALVIN HARRIS 9/10

[video=youtube;skqNJDn62to]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skqNJDn62to[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 6, 2012)

Not bad. 
*
8/10*

[yt]-3JM_YVxL_8[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Nov 9, 2012)

7.5/10
[video=youtube;yq-vQalhFnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq-vQalhFnY[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 10, 2012)

6/10
[video=youtube;MT7W8xJFl_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT7W8xJFl_g[/video]


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 10, 2012)

9.5



http://www.youtube.com/embed/3bXQWErO9uM


----------



## Magick (Nov 10, 2012)

8.5/10 Love the message in the music ^^
 [video=youtube;8VgLKXD-BoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VgLKXD-BoY&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 11, 2012)

Not too bad; 8/10.

[yt]5pwJoyYd4QY[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2012)

Now that sounds a bit classy even if it's not my taste. 7/10

[video=youtube;6sPgm5OlrCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sPgm5OlrCo&amp;list=PLB59B2282452980FD&amp;index=  68&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmm, 6.5/10 A bit slow and repetitive for me :/
[video=youtube;LXp0v93ZRTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXp0v93ZRTs[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice. 7.5/10

[video=youtube;QtovqcYKW2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtovqcYKW2Y[/video]


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 12, 2012)

7/10. Not bad, but not my style.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GDIqGRDUVY


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 12, 2012)

6.5 meh ... don't really like that kind of music but it was decent   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqPOeP2lbio&feature=related


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 12, 2012)

0/10

Rubbish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZyRINXOaYc


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 12, 2012)

-0.5 dear god thats one of the worst mixes i have ever heard o.0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_t7vzKpC2U


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 12, 2012)

Good song for a nightclub. Not my style of music, though. I'll give it a 5.5 out of 10


[video=youtube;uI8ePm2Fq9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI8ePm2Fq9I[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the build up but rock isn't really my thing. 7/10

My number three favorite artists right here for your consideration.
[video=youtube;Ta46M5rksBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta46M5rksBk[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 12, 2012)

6/10 
[video=youtube;Lr5EB0k0y1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr5EB0k0y1I[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm sad enough to vaguely enjoy Nightwish, 5/10 


[video=youtube;5YAPxmaY5t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YAPxmaY5t0[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 13, 2012)

Not a bad song.

*7/10*

[yt]en047NnFSLA[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Nov 13, 2012)

7/10
[video=youtube;l7glLPs2Aik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7glLPs2Aik[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 14, 2012)

I thought I wasn't gonna like it, but I was pleasantly surprised. 8/10.

[video=youtube;75V4ClJZME4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75V4ClJZME4[/video]


This piece of electronic music was made back in 1963, when there weren't any synthesizers. They just cut up bits of magnetic tape using razor blades and stuck it all back together again with tape.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 15, 2012)

Cool story behind it, but nothing I'd listen to. I'd give it a 6/10.

[video=youtube;NHfWY0is3rE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHfWY0is3rE[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 15, 2012)

7/10 cool  

[video=youtube;gH2efAcmBQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH2efAcmBQM[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah man. That song is a classic.

*10/10

*[yt]6gE1FCNFG40[/yt]


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 16, 2012)

8.5/10

[video=youtube;eYuAI7xI06U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYuAI7xI06U[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2012)

I can't out a finger on the genre of this. It's like electro samba or something. Interesting mix 8/10

[video=youtube;wzSRBgrZEOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzSRBgrZEOQ[/video]


----------



## FreedomXJustice (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, it's interesting... A bit more noise then actual music though, and it drags on more then it needs to. 3/10. Sorry, someone like me wouldn't be able to see what you see in that.

[video=youtube;ilia_8PcmOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilia_8PcmOM[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 17, 2012)

that was weird, 3/10
[video=youtube;TeE7QJmcI3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeE7QJmcI3U[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 17, 2012)

Ain't nothing like a good ol' bit of jazz. 9/10.


[video=youtube;YGNo41uCWAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGNo41uCWAs[/video]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice. Sounds like the kind of song I'd listen to on a rainy day! ^^ 8/10

[video=youtube;6Ejga4kJUts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 18, 2012)

pretty good, not sure i like though 7/10

[video=youtube;OLuWHr6-0YQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLuWHr6-0YQ[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 18, 2012)

5/10 Not my kind of music, and it just didn't do much for me.
[video=youtube;0Qdcl67H1Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qdcl67H1Jw[/video]


----------



## FreedomXJustice (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice... I love me some good metal. 8/10.
[video=youtube;DU3512Vrs38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU3512Vrs38[/video]


----------



## absynth (Nov 19, 2012)

8/10 talented musicians. sounds great but personally I think it and a lot of songs lack the uniqueness that this song dosen't

SKIP TO 00:39 [video=youtube;jmDb6x9GR-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmDb6x9GR-M[/video]


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 19, 2012)

i am not a big Dubstep fan but the beat was ok i wuld give it a 5/10

[video=youtube;bcZSVlsjv7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcZSVlsjv7Y&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=HL1353309375[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 19, 2012)

7/10
[video=youtube;Zwn0MefXCK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwn0MefXCK8[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 19, 2012)

*6.7/10*

[yt]ouyC28ffPjQ[/yt]


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 19, 2012)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;DWuAANXukbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWuAANXukbg[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 19, 2012)

*7.8/10*

[yt]j0h2u87JwyA[/yt]


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 19, 2012)

9/10

[video=youtube;0NPazc9lBjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NPazc9lBjM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 19, 2012)

not too much of a fan of the words, but 9.5/10 just for furry rave music!

[video=youtube;5TIX84vyAL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TIX84vyAL4[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 19, 2012)

8/10
[video=youtube;cNAdtkSjSps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNAdtkSjSps[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice beats. Decent video.
*7.9/10*

[yt]bnBG-mswbtA[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Nov 22, 2012)

8/10
[video=youtube;9HXLY3tNJhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HXLY3tNJhY&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## absynth (Nov 22, 2012)

7/10 I'm not a fan of natrual sounds but that was pretty legit

[video=youtube;ID89qRm1uZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID89qRm1uZk[/video]    dont say it sucks unless u got a 12 inch sub behind u and aren't shaking like a leaf     xX BASS MUSIC 4 THE WIN Xx


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 22, 2012)

7/10

[video=youtube;Nd9Pem7qGUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nd9Pem7qGUE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 22, 2012)

Great song.

*8.5/10
*
This song is really hard to find, so that's why it's short.

[yt]RD2_gcH2VsQ[/yt]


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 22, 2012)

9/10 still have that movie this song was always my favorite from the movie


[video=youtube;ZN8iRqAFQQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN8iRqAFQQo[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 22, 2012)

Surprising to find Popcorn remixed that well.

*9/10*

[yt]YPEPggjDuII[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Nov 22, 2012)

7/10
[video=youtube;GRqpOhkdhTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRqpOhkdhTM[/video]


----------



## future4 (Nov 23, 2012)

7.5/10, Twas alright, though the video was pretty intense.

[video=youtube;y6GkPkwkgSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6GkPkwkgSE[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 23, 2012)

Very good. Nice and relaxing. 9/10.

[video=youtube;ljYMJ2J08Mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljYMJ2J08Mk[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2012)

Added to my Vita. Why am I reminded of Gorillaz? 7.5/10

[video=youtube;B5GCwnaEmVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5GCwnaEmVo[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 23, 2012)

Not bad

*8/10*

[yt]56b_idOq8Qw[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2012)

Mushihimesama... O-O 10/10
[video=youtube;R0BiqDvhmIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0BiqDvhmIE[/video]


----------



## badlands (Nov 23, 2012)

5/10 not my thing

[video=youtube_share;eFO0Xo9TZ54]http://youtu.be/eFO0Xo9TZ54[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice song. Metal isn't really my thing (too much bass drum in my opinion, but hey, each to their own), but this was good. Nice middle 8, and the music video is just epic. 6/10.



[video=youtube;PFU9HYyMVxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFU9HYyMVxQ[/video]

Please excuse the way the music video screams 1970's right in your face.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 23, 2012)

I like it. A lot. In fact it's time I get into ELO full throttle. Every time I listen to ELO I find myself wanting more. Thank you for inciting this revelation. 8.5/10

[video=youtube;5NACWZBDtN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NACWZBDtN8[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 24, 2012)

*8.8/10*

[yt]qDY-DF4Lpdg[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Nov 24, 2012)

4/10 Not really feeling in the mood for something like this :/
[video=youtube;4wfRHPsRGkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_189987&amp;feature=iv&amp;s  rc_vid=ixxtnrWb17Y&amp;v=4wfRHPsRGkk[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 24, 2012)

*8/10*

[yt]rXlFSEpgaAg[/yt]


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 24, 2012)

As a preference, I've never really liked this kind of music, but in a technical sense(?) it's not bad.

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmr5XJw_c7Q


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 24, 2012)

It's not good or bad, just a bit meh. 6.6/10.


[video=youtube;PKuwsPsUj_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKuwsPsUj_8[/video]


----------



## Flippy (Nov 24, 2012)

7/10 purily based on the fact that I feel 7 times nerder than I did before watching it. Very catchy though.

[yt]PVzljDmoPVs[/yt]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVzljDmoPVs


----------



## absynth (Nov 24, 2012)

like back to the basics 7/10  [video=youtube;Z8OICbb0lpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8OICbb0lpQ[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice

*8/10*

[yt]hbbl1pY6BvU[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never liked Excision. But because I think of the voice in the beginning more as that of a Mondoshawan than a transformer, I'll rate it 7.5/10

[video=youtube;qRwOv6n4r9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRwOv6n4r9Q[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 26, 2012)

6/10.

[video=youtube;6Ca7_G5G-UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ca7_G5G-UA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 27, 2012)

That was... surprisingly entertaining. 8/10
[video=youtube;TVGS1XjFpe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVGS1XjFpe0[/video]


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 27, 2012)

6.8/10
Good song, but by preference it bores me.

http://soundcloud.com/paradox-germany/escalation-1


----------



## Namba (Nov 28, 2012)

6/10

[video=youtube;dUm3Ld8xlL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUm3Ld8xlL4[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2012)

I like it. Could be better but I like it. 8.5/10

[video=youtube;lzsntEi2yLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzsntEi2yLM[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 30, 2012)

not bad. 7.5/10


[video=youtube;f0n3_zCudqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=f0n3_zCudqc[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 30, 2012)

It's ok. 6.5/10.


[video=youtube;6Q1yyoe377k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q1yyoe377k[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 30, 2012)

8/10
 [video=youtube;7woW7DmnR0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7woW7DmnR0E[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 3, 2012)

It was okay; 7/10.

[yt]Hjdn-JkvMMs[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 4, 2012)

Not really my favorite genre, 5/10

[video=youtube;i8mz9uOvFQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8mz9uOvFQA[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Dec 6, 2012)

Not really my thing, looked like a commercial for an exotic alcoholic drink, too. 3/10

[video=youtube;SbA24Rn6TLQ]www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbA24Rn6TLQ[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 8, 2012)

To ewltfg for me (Couldn't think of a proper word for it) 5/10
[video=youtube;Qn6b5mZZD-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn6b5mZZD-I[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Dec 8, 2012)

it was ok 6/10

[video=youtube;Ldyx3KHOFXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 8, 2012)

10/10
[video=youtube;NS61potMk_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS61potMk_Q[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 8, 2012)

Smooth and somewhat relaxing.

*7/10*

[yt]h1nGdUHDvRg[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Dec 8, 2012)

Ahhh!!! That brings up so many old memories from when I was way younger and I used to always play this game. 8/10 
[video=youtube;RNP4uYdN0Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNP4uYdN0Do[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 9, 2012)

6/10
[video=youtube;7SSXcWhCL0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SSXcWhCL0w[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 9, 2012)

6/10
[video=youtube;KOkVNJKHucA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOkVNJKHucA[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Dec 10, 2012)

9/10, Love Cash.

[video=youtube;wkM7uWBjUrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkM7uWBjUrI[/video]


----------



## Namba (Dec 10, 2012)

7/10 Interesting stuff.

[video=youtube;HOnSO7vJCTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOnSO7vJCTg[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 11, 2012)

Err, um... well, I guess if you like it, then that's the only thing that really matters! 2/10.

[yt]fzllVlzzeuo[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 11, 2012)

...It's alright. Not great, but alright. Not my type of music.

*4/10*

[yt]WFplIleCuVg[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Dec 14, 2012)

9.5/10 Reminds me of Dream Theater. I like.

[video=youtube;SaY-vMJy45E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaY-vMJy45E[/video]


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds very interesting, starting to like it 7/10.

[video=youtube_share;oosBF3HwZy4]http://youtu.be/oosBF3HwZy4[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow. that guy has an absolutely amazing voice. 9.5/10


[video=youtube;g0-YjyGS5_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0-YjyGS5_w[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 15, 2012)

Not bad.

*7/10

*[yt]x7RkXjJIAfg[/yt]


----------



## Fernin (Dec 15, 2012)

7/10

Not too bad, not quite my taste. But not to bad. 

This is as close as I get to that.
[yt]YjIg5lrbEwU[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Dec 15, 2012)

9/10 very good, but i like a faster pace

[video=youtube_share;ggyC0FOzqHM]http://youtu.be/ggyC0FOzqHM[/video]


----------



## Namba (Dec 15, 2012)

9.5/10 Kick ass. I love this!

[video=youtube;Q-HWnKvIj_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Q-HWnKvIj_Y[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 15, 2012)

Not bad. Not bad at all.

*8.7/10
*
[yt]qK1Tj0Iv7JI[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Dec 16, 2012)

7.5/10
 [video=youtube;uEJjrTpoe_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEJjrTpoe_U[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 18, 2012)

A little too dark for my tastes; 2/10.

[yt]SXHmWXPwol0[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Dec 18, 2012)

5/10 Kinda bland.

[video=youtube;Bjhwa65K1kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bjhwa65K1kM[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;2SKToXZj43E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SKToXZj43E[/video]


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 19, 2012)

Well the one above me didn't work, crafty youtube and their silly copyright laws...so i'll do JamesB

9/10, it's like 11 pm right now and this is just the chill kinda song i needed 
here's one for the season:

ihttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN4HtiSzBY4

i suck hard at all things technology, so you get a link. sorry.


----------



## future4 (Dec 19, 2012)

7/10, It was pretty good, almost sounds like something I'd listen to.

[video=youtube;4kYgsELoMNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kYgsELoMNE[/video]

Okay, this one is pretty crazy, but someone _might _like it.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 19, 2012)

Turns out I was that someone who might have liked it. 9/10.


[video=youtube;pJQyGbv0oZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJQyGbv0oZ8[/video]



NOTE:- this song has nothing to do with _that _â€‹Twilight.


----------



## Magick (Dec 20, 2012)

6.5/10
 [video=youtube;MJDDxHIaaVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJDDxHIaaVk[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 21, 2012)

Ah, Life is Beautiful. A great song.

*9/10*

[yt]cjDY2oPtl48[/yt]


----------



## future4 (Dec 21, 2012)

8.5/10, I liked it, twas some good alternative metal.

[video=youtube;sbPnmtc8nzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbPnmtc8nzs[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Dec 21, 2012)

9/10. Really liked it!
[video=youtube;1lyu1KKwC74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 21, 2012)

10/10
(NSFW)
[video=youtube;wJGST0XNAIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJGST0XNAIg[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 22, 2012)

4/10 Sorry, I just didn't like it :/
 [video=youtube;sT4Iw8oEKR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT4Iw8oEKR8[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 22, 2012)

I like it. Bruce Springsteen is usually pretty good. 7/10.


[video=youtube;4xmsXqgHHEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xmsXqgHHEI[/video]


----------



## future4 (Dec 22, 2012)

9/10, I liked it, and the change at around 5:53 was cool.

[video=youtube;0DnPtTzUb9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DnPtTzUb9s[/video]

Here's a nice piece of post-rock if you roll with it.


----------



## badlands (Dec 22, 2012)

4/5 too far away from my thing, sorry

[video=youtube_share;ta-Z_psXODw]http://youtu.be/ta-Z_psXODw[/video]


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 23, 2012)

7/10 I don't listen to that type of music, but it was pretty cool. I like the guitar in the song.

[video=youtube;iS8sqgBgzG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS8sqgBgzG8[/video]


----------



## future4 (Dec 23, 2012)

5/10, Not really what I'm into, but the video was kinda neat!

[video=youtube;YVDSdDoD4Sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVDSdDoD4Sg[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Dec 24, 2012)

5/10 Not my style in the least, and kinda boring.

Put this on a loop and go play some BF3 Tank Superiority. <3
[yt]VbgrCTHPQNM[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 25, 2012)

Niiiice.

*10/10*

[yt]IW5-wTI8JT0[/yt]


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

10/10 GET OVER HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;qxDcWvZCSRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

It's a better generic rock song. 8/20

[video=youtube;t8zXY_G639U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8zXY_G639U[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Dec 26, 2012)

It was alright, 8/10 
[video=youtube;QyagdkIaL34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyagdkIaL34[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Sounds very much like poets of the fall. 8.5/10

[video=youtube;E-RO11u_l78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-RO11u_l78[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 28, 2012)

6/10
[video=youtube;1O8jsxj9Dqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Dec 28, 2012)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;iP7mVihaW_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP7mVihaW_M[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 28, 2012)

That song is so much more epic when you're watching the video it came from. Still, it's very good.

*9/10*

I have to follow something like that with something I find epic as well.

[yt]36b2NHY4BV8[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2012)

Meh, it was good at the beginning 5/10

[video=youtube;fW0fsiXiUno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW0fsiXiUno[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 30, 2012)

7/10 Might have been better if I was drunk or on some XTC
[video=youtube;SEllHMWkXEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEllHMWkXEU[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 31, 2012)

4/10 I tried, but it just didn't do much for me :/ 
[video=youtube;Hz5BQpWjTY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz5BQpWjTY8[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2012)

5/10...just because I'm completely neutral. This type of music isn't really something someone like me can really judge fairly. Lyrics throw me off 80% of the time.

[video=youtube;WcSmBMQMK2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcSmBMQMK2g[/video]


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 31, 2012)

7/10. MUCH better than I thought I'd be!

[video=youtube;WsAFpdAgh6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsAFpdAgh6A[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 2, 2013)

Super Mario Galaxy is one of the few Mario games I still bother to play, and it has pretty good music, this track among them.
*
8/10
*
[yt]T7uZf4uiMN8[/yt]


----------



## Mehru (Jan 2, 2013)

Meh... I like Metroid... but that was rather bland.
6.5/10

[yt]iCdBc5uByFQ[/yt]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 2, 2013)

That was pretty good. The lyrics were great. 7.5/10.


[video=youtube;xwUlvxyLWkY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwUlvxyLWkY[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2013)

9/10 Powerful, uplifting, and unforgettable... I stole that, but leave me alone. It's music with meaning. 

[video=youtube;VJV30ip9NQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJV30ip9NQc[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 3, 2013)

Dat lounge 9/10

[video=youtube;bLVN2X7BkjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLVN2X7BkjU[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 3, 2013)

Not bad. 

*8/10*

[yt]ouyC28ffPjQ[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2013)

It's not terribad 5/10

[video=youtube;qFs5-lMS3WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFs5-lMS3WM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 3, 2013)

6/10
A bit too poppy for me, but it's not bad.

[video=youtube;tsJ1-5xbkN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsJ1-5xbkN4[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Jan 4, 2013)

4/10
It's got nice moments here and there, but they're buried in far to much pointless noise.

This one's pretty far out on the emo spectrum for my usual types of music, but I'm come to like it quite a bit.
[yt]Mwtro5AR2cI[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 4, 2013)

Pretty good, sounds like something that would fit well with the higher difficulty races on WipeOut HD.

*9/10*

[yt]w2WT2hH36Ec[/yt]


----------



## Fernin (Jan 4, 2013)

9/10: Energetic and generally fun to listen to.I like it alot, so much so that it's been added to my gaming playlist.

And now for something completely different. (make sure to play in 720, as this one's a video proper)
[yt]WrXcLfSPr0g[/yt]


Aside note: I don't really see how Suffer would fit with Wipeout, at least not lyrically. X3


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 4, 2013)

7/10 -- It had a LOTR-vibe to it at the beginning and once the song itself starts, it's pretty great.
I'm just an impatient person with long build-ups. D:

[video=youtube;SdlZ6n9llqA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=SdlZ6n9llqA[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jan 5, 2013)

5/10, it was alright, I'm not one for synthesized instruments, though.

[video=youtube;UkfRPIVCThk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkfRPIVCThk[/video]

technically it's two songs, but they have to be played together.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 5, 2013)

8/10
[video=youtube;koJlIGDImiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koJlIGDImiU[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jan 5, 2013)

10/10 I get it. 

Let's fuck.

[video=youtube;Jt856_nRxQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt856_nRxQk[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Jan 5, 2013)

7/10: The first half or so is awful, but the second half saves it.


Title to the last song reminded me of one of my all time fav songs... (note this is actually 3 song's spiced together into one, but across the albums it's more like one long song split into three parts to serve as intermissions during the rest of the album)
[yt]EDM335hK4O8[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 5, 2013)

Not bad, but not something I'd listen to often, but the music itself was pretty good.

*7/10*

[yt]z4HUohgGdGk[/yt]


----------



## goth gangster (Jan 5, 2013)

pretty good. 8/10

[video=youtube;cdVVLbe1rfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdVVLbe1rfY[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Jan 6, 2013)

9/10 Pretty badass dude!!! I like the sound of it! It is pretty soft, but overall it is a great song! 
[video=youtube;gbOY-Vn_7BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbOY-Vn_7BM[/video]
This song is actually pretty brilliant when you start to understand the meaning behind the lyrics and what the song is about. This song is about Planet of the Apes.


----------



## goth gangster (Jan 6, 2013)

10/10 

i like your style.
[video=youtube_share;wYblUW5E6Lk]http://youtu.be/wYblUW5E6Lk[/video] this is really soft for me as well but i can't help it i love it for some reason ;___;


----------



## sonicfan77 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol Now I know my days, very smooth flow and over all soft is good. 7/10[video=youtube;wRP6egIEABk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRP6egIEABk[/video] Now this song has been a hit on the nearby radio and I love it.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 6, 2013)

9/10 -- The first notes made me think this was a Mumford and Sons-song, though the singer here is vastly different.
That being said: the song is awesome. c:

[video=youtube;ojYK6CW8gdw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ojYK6CW8gdw[/video]

I reckon this video is probably a bit weird if you're not used to it, but ... steam-punk robots.
'nuff said.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 6, 2013)

10/10: I love it, and for some reason listening to it makes me feel like some kind of hipster; god damn it. XD 

And now for one of recent favorite song additions.
[yt]Tm-yNBwhC3o[/yt]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not really into metal, but for what it was it was ok. I'm giving it a 6.5/10. The guitar solo was pretty awesome, though.

[video=youtube;3GAsoxkmxJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GAsoxkmxJ8[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jan 6, 2013)

11/10, that movie is so goddamn awesome

[video=youtube;v_mID_-TxLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_mID_-TxLw[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jan 7, 2013)

6/10 Eeeehhh....

[video=youtube;-BWBrcF7sWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BWBrcF7sWQ[/video]


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

Not normally into that genre of music but that song was actually pretty good. 7/10. 

And now for something completely different...

[video=youtube;QPA0HmMgx0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPA0HmMgx0I[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Jan 7, 2013)

It is a very peaceful song. I like it 9/10
[video=youtube;gql9220Qon8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gql9220Qon8[/video]
Here is a great ska band that I have been listening to a lot recently.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 7, 2013)

9/10, Like ska genre a lot as is and has a very cheerful vibe to it, so yeah I like it.



[video=youtube;x2wd0e2sxGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2wd0e2sxGU[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, I love Tim and Eric, so have to give this 10/10.

[video=youtube;1FH-q0I1fJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FH-q0I1fJY[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Jan 8, 2013)

AMAZING SONG!!! LOVE IT!!! 9/10
[video=youtube;CVQfVtzFd4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVQfVtzFd4U[/video]
Now I think its time for a little bit of old punk rock muic


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 9, 2013)

8/10
[video=youtube;ONIJXHvoynw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONIJXHvoynw[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a good song. 7/10. Also, the album cover kind of makes them look like conjoined twins.


[video=youtube;wXAlhSh-QE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXAlhSh-QE8[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 11, 2013)

Ah and he has good taste in music too. 9/10 I love ELO.

[video=youtube;U8122HcYUnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8122HcYUnI[/video]

Hip hop anyone?


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jan 12, 2013)

Not really my thing; 3/10.

[yt]iLaglAD4iG0&NR[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Jan 13, 2013)

Because its southpark a 8/10.

[yt]HBsZbL-Akms[/yt]


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 14, 2013)

5/10 Never head of Tool. It's not terrible, just not my style.
[video=youtube;QWMMdK51FWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWMMdK51FWQ[/video]


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 14, 2013)

6/10, jazz just isn't my thing though he can play damn well.

[yt]H91bEGJYBU4[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 14, 2013)

Eh, the song was catchy for a few seconds but kinda grew very wearying by the end. The cheesy 80's-hipster graphics don't help. 4/10

[video=youtube;rmuAZVqwWtk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmuAZVqwWtk[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 14, 2013)

Why are there cybermen in the video? Technically they're cyborgs. But anyway, 7/10.

[video=youtube;6ImKx4brQIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ImKx4brQIU[/video]


----------



## JowiStinks (Jan 14, 2013)

Man, that was refreshing. I'm a sucker for chiptune music, especially when it's of the happy-bouncy variety. 9/10

And speaking of chiptune...

[video=youtube;G_0i5RRV8E0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_0i5RRV8E0[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Jan 15, 2013)

7/10: Far more amusing than I'd thought it would be.

One of my all time favorite songs.
[yt]__obh4w6tD8[/yt]


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 15, 2013)

notbad.jpg 8/10
[video=youtube;N-h9UukXeB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-h9UukXeB0[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jan 15, 2013)

9/10 Because fuck yeah, Jimmy Buffet!

[video=youtube;ZowoTadW_zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZowoTadW_zw[/video]


----------



## badlands (Jan 15, 2013)

7/10

[video=youtube_share;USyyyOOQC6Y]http://youtu.be/USyyyOOQC6Y[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 15, 2013)

5/10, I usually never listen to this stuff since it's really not my genre at all

BUT THIS 
[video=youtube;efaD-UibCE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efaD-UibCE4[/video]

Epic trance!


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 15, 2013)

2/10, REALLY not my genre.

Is this funny? I guess it is since a comedian's singing it.
[video=youtube;1hqRV5hr8w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hqRV5hr8w4[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2013)

10/10 Because it hits close to home.

[video=youtube;6zEfgZj0Lk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zEfgZj0Lk4[/video]


----------



## Em1l (Jan 16, 2013)

8/10 Nice punchy guitars, vocals aren't my thing really
[video=youtube;Wqr0zU2SC2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqr0zU2SC2A[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 16, 2013)

It was ok. 7/10.

[video=youtube;twICykaRRvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twICykaRRvY[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 16, 2013)

I like it enough, but I find it a little too soft for my current mood.

*7/10*

[yt]0ePWwMrjw5k[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 16, 2013)

Not bad. I like how kind of industrial it sounded at times. 7/10

[video=youtube;9TYf_qrw2WQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TYf_qrw2WQ[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 16, 2013)

That's something I can bob my head to. Pretty good.

*8.7/10*

[yt]gy6GBwUCkrw[/yt]


----------



## Ryuu (Jan 17, 2013)

I like it! 9/10

[video=youtube;VQ6TA11x5iM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ6TA11x5iM[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 17, 2013)

I enjoyed the music and the video.

*9.3/10*

[yt]SzClkMxdsgI[/yt]


----------



## Saga (Jan 17, 2013)

Excellent with bass boosters!
*8/10
*Following the techno trend:
[video=youtube;_9sB6T29xkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9sB6T29xkI[/video]
This song is kind of long, skip to 7:00 if you're impatient. Or 2:00.
Screw it, listen to it all!


----------



## Ryuu (Jan 17, 2013)

I loved it, but needed something 8/10

[video=youtube;71GyQOivpvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71GyQOivpvU[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 17, 2013)

Not bad. Not bad at all.

*8/10*

[yt]kiwU5YmJ4D8[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jan 18, 2013)

It was alright; 6/10.

[yt]lnNYXgV7L-c[/yt]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 18, 2013)

That has to be one of the dirtiest songs I've ever heard. Not that that's a bad thing, though. 7/10.


[video=youtube;l8EgD7LoVXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8EgD7LoVXs[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 21, 2013)

Not bad.

*7/10*

[yt]JefRYVtT-dk[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jan 22, 2013)

8.5/10 I loved this series way back when.

[video=youtube;cnkZNu2Hl7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnkZNu2Hl7o[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jan 23, 2013)

7/10 Alright, if a bit uninteresting.

prepare your virgin ears for some shanghai restoration project

[video=youtube;aKUNa7G7tXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKUNa7G7tXM[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 24, 2013)

It was good, but a bit repetitive. 6/10


[video=youtube;_XOY7lsBVpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOY7lsBVpo[/video]

Now, who's up for a seriously cheesy music video music video, that vaguely resembles a space-age Sgt. Peppers?


----------



## Zerig (Jan 24, 2013)

10/10, too groovy, and awesome special effects.

[video=youtube;1Cq_o5hLvNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cq_o5hLvNo[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 24, 2013)

Interesting song. 

*7/10*

[video=youtube;j7F0S5-fXnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7F0S5-fXnE[/video]


----------



## Percy (Jan 24, 2013)

6/10, I can't really appreciate it as much since I haven't played either game. It just sounds like boss music to me.

Anyways, I'm sorry if this has been posted earlier, but it's been stuck in my head:
[yt]jm9-yVdxbSs[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 24, 2013)

7/10 Gets points because the guy in the beginning had your shirt.
[video=youtube;Vc-pQsoTL9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc-pQsoTL9c[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice, although it doesn't sound like a final boss song. But either way it's pretty good. 7/10.


[video=youtube;BuBQJ3eeCT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuBQJ3eeCT8[/video]


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 25, 2013)

7/10. Solidly cute.

To keep on with the game music theme...
[video=youtube;GlUeW7IOSFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlUeW7IOSFc[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 25, 2013)

Theme of Yoshi right there.

*8/10*

[video=youtube;IDjRdNO3FZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDjRdNO3FZI[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 25, 2013)

Borderlands is awesome. I like the way the track is sort of rock music in tone, but has some stereotypical western sounding guitar twangs in the background. Really gives it a nice atmosphere. 7.5/10.


[video=youtube;4mNZAZgXYJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mNZAZgXYJo[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty good. It does fit as an ending theme for a Mario game. Mario is a classic series, although not my favorite Nintendo series.

*7/10*

[video=youtube;zSCQltbPym0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSCQltbPym0[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 26, 2013)

8.5/10 I like this quite a lot!

Ignore the gameplay and such, but focus on the music.
[video=youtube;gS50TK_Eqxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS50TK_Eqxk[/video]


----------



## Symlus (Jan 26, 2013)

7.5/10: It's not my cup of tea, but I can see why people might like it. I prefer more fleshed out music, not just ambience music. 

[video=youtube;vKhEoytKk6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKhEoytKk6U[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 26, 2013)

Meh, not the best SOAD song I've heard.

*6.7/10*

[video=youtube;CqKQHhvW2aY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqKQHhvW2aY[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Pretty good. It has a nice epic orchestral feel to it. 7.5/10.


[video=youtube;HMALsLe_4N4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMALsLe_4N4[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jan 26, 2013)

3/10, ehhh. I hated Grease, so that worked against it.

[video=youtube;5g6--QoPsDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g6--QoPsDM[/video]

Make sure you properly appreciate the solo starting at 3:20


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 27, 2013)

7/10

Was never really a big Bowie fan but not a bad song. 

[video=youtube;sqFIrK-6j5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqFIrK-6j5U&amp;list=PLTsxoGmv7YZPtWF_CLhGbLeb21Oik6jbP[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 27, 2013)

4/10 Only because it makes me feel like I'm at work (we have BPM on all day, which I don't mind for a little while but after 8 hours I'm done).

[video=youtube;mIUk08iYZKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIUk08iYZKE[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 29, 2013)

I never understood that song.
*2/10*

[video=youtube;N08DMbZwJXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N08DMbZwJXE[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jan 29, 2013)

5/10 If I were playing the game I'd be more into it.

[video=youtube;J8YvS4w7eo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8YvS4w7eo4[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jan 29, 2013)

Kind of boring. 3/10.

[yt]vNayySwr7SQ[/yt]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 30, 2013)

7.5/10 Pretty good, no complaints.
[video=youtube;wsdIx7j-gig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsdIx7j-gig[/video]


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 31, 2013)

6/10, it wasn't bad, but that genre never really spoke to me. That being said I think it could have had more highs and lows considering its length.

[yt]D-uN22sI4JM[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Feb 1, 2013)

Good artist. Haven't heard that song from them before, but I liked it.

*8/10*

[video=youtube;al8639EvPB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=al8639EvPB0[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 2, 2013)

6/10
[video=youtube;QNtpT9wfU2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNtpT9wfU2w[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Feb 2, 2013)

3/10: A decent rhythm ruined by my least liked kind of lyrics.

[yt]4w2AEoxMSCg[/yt]


----------



## Em1l (Feb 2, 2013)

9/10 really nice atmosphere and vocals, not many longer than 10 min tracks I can listen to the entirety of.
[video=youtube_share;A1WglsQFgjo]http://youtu.be/A1WglsQFgjo[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Feb 2, 2013)

Not bad. I enjoyed it.

*8/10*

[video=youtube;9iJBWBhRxpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iJBWBhRxpk[/video]


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 2, 2013)

Well that took me back, sounds like the stuff I was hearing back around 1990 or so.  6.5/10


Here's my contribution:

[video=youtube;vf1uwPeoIXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf1uwPeoIXY[/video]


----------



## Cairn (Feb 2, 2013)

That's a good song. Blackmill's best imo. *8/10

*[video=youtube;3U8UzK8plJk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U8UzK8plJk[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 2, 2013)

I like orchestras. My dad plays the double bass in one. 7/10.



[video=youtube;kMmpRcld1FU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMmpRcld1FU[/video]


----------



## Sevinne (Feb 2, 2013)

Aw hell yes. *9.5/10

*[video=youtube;tbIGM94jNFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbIGM94jNFM[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Feb 3, 2013)

I enjoyed it. Been a while since I've heard that style, but I'm glad I did.

*8.6/10*

[video=youtube;JADuN16EK0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JADuN16EK0o[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

That was very good. 8/10


[video=youtube;JzTy5548frQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzTy5548frQ&amp;list=[/video]


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 4, 2013)

Very early 70s prog sounding music, reminds me of early Genesis. 6.6/10 


I'll throw this one into the mix, from DJs from Mars:

[video=youtube;tQyEUhedqDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQyEUhedqDY[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OFgHy-ia8RM]http://youtu.be/OFgHy-ia8RM[/video]


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 4, 2013)

I really liked that, the guy was very talented, love the guitar work! *8/10*


There wasn't a vote for my last submission, so I'll just throw it on here again. 



Fox_720B said:


> [video=youtube;tQyEUhedqDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQyEUhedqDY[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 5, 2013)

4/10 Song did nothing for me, though the video was kinda entertaining.

[video=youtube;tDZy6-fMCw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDZy6-fMCw4[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't know that was a real song, 7/10 too corny to hate 


[video=youtube;QmkVamiL3UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmkVamiL3UA[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Feb 5, 2013)

Not bad.

*7/10*

[video=youtube;sUtzVtfjgbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUtzVtfjgbQ[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 5, 2013)

Sound a bit generic to me. 4/10.


[video=youtube;BlKmnXV5qrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlKmnXV5qrA[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 6, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea what to think about that... So 5/10.

[video=youtube;dSwMlxGZr24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSwMlxGZr24[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 6, 2013)

6/10. I didn't quite like it.
http://synthematik.bandcamp.com/track/kenosis


----------



## 905 (Feb 6, 2013)

6/10. Not really my type, but I am a synthwhore. Granted I prefer old analog moog work to a modern digital synth. 

Either way, here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBpZ2dia2XY


----------



## Zerig (Feb 7, 2013)

6/10, I liked the music, but I can never get into songs without a singer. 

[video=youtube;Yk3ky3riytI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk3ky3riytI[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 7, 2013)

Zerig said:


> 6/10, I liked the music, but I can never get into songs without a singer.
> 
> [video=youtube;Yk3ky3riytI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk3ky3riytI[/video]


If it's my fave band, it's automatically a ten out of ten. CCR is simply the best
http://tyrantofdeath1.bandcamp.com/track/02-transmogrification


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Feb 7, 2013)

...Not a huge fan of screamo nowadays, but the music is good.

*7.4/10*

[video=youtube;MO24iVGelew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO24iVGelew[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 7, 2013)

It has a nice atmosphere. 7/10.


[video=youtube;HmhLsE5woRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmhLsE5woRw[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Feb 7, 2013)

While I like the song, it's not for my current mood. Still a good song though.

*7/10*

[video=youtube;XuMoeBPiSss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuMoeBPiSss[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 8, 2013)

8/10 Pretty good.

[video=youtube;mmOYSH_LjF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmOYSH_LjF4[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't like metal. It just doesn't do anything for me. 3.5/10.


[video=youtube;-Jo7cZ5VJlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jo7cZ5VJlI[/video]


----------



## Cairn (Feb 8, 2013)

I like it: 7/10

This is the best version of the song I could find; it even comes with a sideshow.
[video=youtube;UjM6zjwi4R0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjM6zjwi4R0[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Feb 8, 2013)

8/10: Not bad at all.

The above song is also somewhat ironic sound wise considering the song I'm about to post. This actually came up in my itunes rotation earlier today and I realized the last time I'd listened to this song was in 2008. I instantly thought it would be a good song for this thread.

[yt]uxeXHMHOcqQ[/yt]


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 9, 2013)

8/10: I liked it quite a bit, interesting topic as well. 

 Here's a song I listened to in the past, but nearly forgot about until recently:  
[video=youtube;sMpA5DrS8aQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMpA5DrS8aQ[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 10, 2013)

That song sucks more than anything that has ever sucked before. 0/10.

[yt]ZLiVeRJTtqo[/yt]


----------



## Fernin (Feb 11, 2013)

Gr8fulFox said:


> That song sucks more than anything that has ever sucked before. 0/10.



Interestingly it fits the song you posted as well. 

Anyways!

Enjoy.
[yt]7mCeQRpni-k[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Feb 11, 2013)

While I like the music, it's the key part of any metal for the lyrics and the music to match up, and there are several instances where they clash badly in this one. 
(Is there an instrumental version of this?)
*7/10* 

[video=youtube;NPQcz_XbDF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPQcz_XbDF8[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 11, 2013)

Pfft. It was pretty good where it was just the piano and some string instruments in the background, but the parts with the guitar and the drumming added into the mix just sounded like a bit of a mess. 5/10.


[video=youtube;eDAcbxz0fuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDAcbxz0fuQ[/video]


----------



## Cairn (Feb 11, 2013)

Haha, that was an entertaining video, and the song was pretty good. I wish more songs made today had sound effects like those. *7/10

*I couldn't find a youtube version of the full song, so here's a link to it:
*http://listen.takenobumusic.com/track/pretty-fix*


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 12, 2013)

Too chirpy for my tastes but not terribad, thus 6/10

[video=youtube;AX-nqRQio40]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX-nqRQio40[/video]


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 14, 2013)

6/10. Reminds me of that one electronic/techno track that you see on damn near every video on Youtube.

Let's try some Bebop next!
[video=youtube;3rYYzKo6S9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rYYzKo6S9g[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 14, 2013)

That was rather good. 7/10.


[video=youtube;mSRyf5G2uI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSRyf5G2uI8[/video]

Stevie Wonder is awesome.


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 14, 2013)

9/10
[video=youtube;VFC-u2fk7xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFC-u2fk7xs[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 16, 2013)

I can smell the retro from here, 5/10

[video=youtube;fBxfRFG5BUg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBxfRFG5BUg[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Feb 17, 2013)

Not the biggest fan of trance really but that was alright, 6/10

Time for some undiscovered drum and bass yay

[video=youtube;-vShWcK-l7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vShWcK-l7o&amp;list=PLh4spJI_X7KGWCEchrWfG2IDL8w6VU6IY&amp;shuffl  e=2478[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 18, 2013)

That's... not exactly the kind of music I choose to listen to after downing 10 Buds. But, not the worst music I've heard, so 3/10.

[yt]vYs3t8Rzkxo[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 18, 2013)

Is pretty bad. Lol'ed though. 4.5/10

[video=youtube;g2nmgcVbfKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2nmgcVbfKE[/video] NSFW [For serious lols]

I love Major Lazer to death. Remember: Guns don't kill people, lazers do.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 20, 2013)

...
That was a creative ass video. 7/10

[video=youtube;7Q0QZW6fGsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_385278&amp;feature=iv&amp;s  rc_vid=yBimiqL7MDs&amp;v=7Q0QZW6fGsY[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 20, 2013)

It was ok. A bit repetitive. 6/10


[video=youtube;fbPxUxNtVR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbPxUxNtVR8[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 20, 2013)

Enjoyable. The ending's interesting. 7/10

_*Panther Rex - High or Low*_
[video=youtube;6LJ_159AJ88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LJ_159AJ88[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm such a sucker for 80's music. Call it a guilty pleasure. 8/10 

[video=youtube;Xi_5wqIga_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi_5wqIga_k[/video]

1st or 2nd favorite Sonic song right there.


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

7/10
[video=youtube;dTYglO2EkWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTYglO2EkWM[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Feb 23, 2013)

I never want to have to say this, but, honestly, that was just awful. 1/10

[video=youtube;LChtBpTjvTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LChtBpTjvTY[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 23, 2013)

I like the guitar riff. 9/10.


[video=youtube;8CkzXroTbv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CkzXroTbv8[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Feb 23, 2013)

10/10, that song is so goddamn cool. The entire section starting at 52 seconds was done using only Freddie and Roger's voices imitating instruments. Pretty amazing.

[video=youtube;7g4L47kEcS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g4L47kEcS0[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 23, 2013)

8/10
[video=youtube;U0qdaTTS53M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0qdaTTS53M[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 24, 2013)

Though you might have posted the song to be silly, I actually think it's a well made and poignant tune. Your choice is additionally humorous to me because I'd been singing it to my friends last night and forgot the words!

8/10

[video=youtube;zuSinwBfE6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuSinwBfE6w[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow that's awesome. Glad to see another hip-hop fan on herrr. 9/10 Haven't gotten into Kanye yet. I'll have to give him a shot. 

[video=youtube;pnSt8PbC0Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnSt8PbC0Vc[/video]

In the meantime MM FOOD!


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 24, 2013)

5/10 -- I am going to rate neutral, as this really isn't my preferred genre at all. I'm not a fan of the song, sorry. D:

[video=youtube;ZEXwpBoIq_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEXwpBoIq_Q[/video]


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 24, 2013)

Mm...4/10. Melody needs more pizazz, and the singer's voice is leaning on the pretentious side.

 Let's listen to some down-home music!
[video=youtube;av659aawOsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av659aawOsE[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha this. _5/10 -- I am going to rate neutral, as this really isn't my preferred genre at all. I'm not a fan of the song, sorry. D:_ I've loved a handful of country songs but this isn't one of those. 

[video=youtube;d3SEJSK_jqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3SEJSK_jqg[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 25, 2013)

Too cute...and a bit funny. The creatures in the video I mean. 7/10

[video=youtube;3wnMsNLfFSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wnMsNLfFSg[/video]
Oh yeah, I got MORE DoDonPachi for you guys. Should just be a genre in itself.


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 25, 2013)

It would be surprising to hear if your song HASN'T been a part of some anime or DDR-type game. That being said, it's very energetic and rocking all the same. 7/10

[video=youtube;NIGMUAMevH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIGMUAMevH0[/video]


----------



## Namba (Feb 25, 2013)

Hell yes 9/10

[video=youtube;_Kp14S4YhsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Kp14S4YhsI[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 25, 2013)

When I don't understand the lyrics, I like it. And he's got some very melodic tone to his singing. I really liked that actually. 9/10

And Cocobanana...that just won't happen. It's _can't_ happen. So another track!!! *8D *

[video=youtube;8ym2uK-nm7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ym2uK-nm7k[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 28, 2013)

That's awesome. I like the retro sound it has. 10/10.


[video=youtube;OaRNrDaoMqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaRNrDaoMqw[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 1, 2013)

9/10
[video=youtube;_OMbvz5eglU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OMbvz5eglU[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Mar 1, 2013)

7/10: Oddly relaxing.

Time for some COF, and some an era when Dani was still hot no less...
[yt]6dW6aNAZGTM[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 2, 2013)

It's not my style of music but done adequately and maintains the gloomy atmosphere well so 7/10

And now for my favorite song of the moment, though I could see it being an acquired taste.

[video=youtube;te6IMQvS7ls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te6IMQvS7ls[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't like it. 4/10.

[video=youtube;RabCRjOL7nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RabCRjOL7nw[/video]

Please ignore the ridiculously flamboyant 1970's glam rock costumes.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 5, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Please ignore the ridiculously flamboyant 1970's glam rock costumes.



But I like ridiculously flamboyant 1970's glam rock costumes. 9.1/10

[video=youtube;3xs733XU25E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xs733XU25E&amp;list=PLE571977DEA964F80&amp;index=  1[/video]

This is my most favorite song right now.  I like it even more then some of my opera classics.


----------



## Magick (Mar 5, 2013)

7/10
[video=youtube;uTZFwLOoS1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTZFwLOoS1U[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 6, 2013)

* 9/10* Really enjoyed that song!

[video=youtube;i7m1gCdHi0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7m1gCdHi0s[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 8, 2013)

6/10. Sounds generic and it's not my thing. 

[video=youtube;fvCT-MzPm1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvCT-MzPm1A&amp;list=LL5Ge3j1ZV92Hq7duZn251QQ[/video]


----------



## KeBriddickth (Mar 8, 2013)

5/10
[video=youtube;gGmfOsdla2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGmfOsdla2Y[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice. Great music video. 7/10


[video=youtube;yFU-GpF7n30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFU-GpF7n30[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 8, 2013)

Catchy.

*7.9/10*

[video=youtube;IDiWkuotA3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDiWkuotA3U[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Mar 8, 2013)

I prefer my music to have singing in it. But it was alright.*

5.5/10

*[video=youtube;JnaGs-r0zzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnaGs-r0zzU[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 8, 2013)

It was alright. Not what I usually listen to, but it was good in it's own right.

*7/10*

[video=youtube;hLduzvpj6RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLduzvpj6RE[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 9, 2013)

I like the quiet vocal parts a lot actually. Aside from that no thanks. 7/10

[video=youtube;EN9auBn6Jys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN9auBn6Jys[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Mar 9, 2013)

This is the kind of song that would be good to listen to on one of those super lazy days.
But it's a little too repetitive for me. xP

*7/10*

[video=youtube;uGjHsLnUO1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGjHsLnUO1U[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 10, 2013)

I found it interesting, especially the design of the music video. 

*8/10*

[video=youtube;Thr1xb9bv8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thr1xb9bv8g[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Mar 11, 2013)

6/10: Ah the sounds of my childhood. Sadly, time hasn't been kind to the compressed, hastily done music of videogames yor.


And now on a somewhat related note, how about a remix of a song from a more current game! This damn song has been repeated in my player a few dozen times today. @.@
Alvin Risk Remix of Nemesis from Halo 4
[yt]8hUXsfU14Sc[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 11, 2013)

Not bad. Not bad at all.

*9/10*

[video=youtube;YwnkKWViVcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwnkKWViVcA[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

5/10, as much as I dislike Final Fantasy and videogame music outside of videogames, it was alright.

Seeing this next video on TV is my earliest memory, and it's not too bad of a song either:
[video=youtube;NtrmwzIyaMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtrmwzIyaMU[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 12, 2013)

It was ok. Sounds a bit too like a stereotypical '90s rock song to me. 5/10


[video=youtube;Kahp_kmOFzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kahp_kmOFzQ[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Mar 12, 2013)

7/10, I recognized other songs by them from the vocals, and this was a great song. I had to look up the lyrics to get a feel for it, but it was a decent song, I'm going back to try to find the one I remember by them. I'll look into getting this one later if I remember it.

[video=youtube;szZRyCJ2DBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szZRyCJ2DBQ[/video]


----------



## Magick (Mar 12, 2013)

7/10
[video=youtube;Ud4HuAzHEUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud4HuAzHEUc[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 12, 2013)

I still love that song.

*10/10*

[video=youtube;rpChwHuVi9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpChwHuVi9U[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 13, 2013)

Pretty good, but nothing spectacular. 7.5/10

[video=youtube_share;SzvcA-ZaS98]http://youtu.be/SzvcA-ZaS98[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 13, 2013)

6/10
[video=youtube;ljkMsFcyFAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljkMsFcyFAk[/video]


----------



## Magick (Mar 13, 2013)

7/10
[video=youtube;X6oUz1v17Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6oUz1v17Uo[/video]


----------



## Valnyr (Mar 13, 2013)

8/10 i was amused 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrwWBFp91U0


----------



## Zerig (Mar 14, 2013)

7/10 I love bass guitar, it's really underrated in most music genres. I could do without the growly metal vocals though.

[video=youtube;4lN0_FD84E4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lN0_FD84E4[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Mar 14, 2013)

7/10. That swell jive!

[video=youtube;bBOe660BYjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBOe660BYjI[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 14, 2013)

That was great. Awesome drum beats. 10/10.


[video=youtube;wwrwup3k8Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwrwup3k8Xw[/video]


----------



## Symlus (Mar 14, 2013)

It's not my particular niche of music, but I like it. 8/10

[video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g[/video]

Tool - The Pot. An old favorite of mine. Obligatory Warning: Loud Music, don't deafen yourself.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 17, 2013)

Pretty good. the music video was....... interesting. 7/10.


[video=youtube;79sU2p0YV3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79sU2p0YV3U[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Mar 23, 2013)

5/10 kind of boring to me. xP

[video=youtube;iWOyfLBYtuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWOyfLBYtuU[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 24, 2013)

It's been a while since I last heard that one o.o I really ought to listen to more English music... meh, it's still meh, 5/10

[video=youtube;GZbgWBMAVT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZbgWBMAVT8[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 24, 2013)

It's good. My genre of choice is elsewhere right now, but I still found it enjoyable.

*9/10*

[video=youtube;DxkwGvbX6Go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxkwGvbX6Go[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Mar 24, 2013)

Eehh biased rating because I dislike metal and singing with screaming in it: 2/10

Rating based on music played and singing in general: 7/10

[video=youtube;dbGiDxg8kwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbGiDxg8kwM[/video]


----------



## Magick (Mar 24, 2013)

Overall, the music was alright but not my kind of thing. 6/10
[video=youtube;52xoRLh2dWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52xoRLh2dWw[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 25, 2013)

Dark, yet melodic. The screamo vocals killed it for me though. 
*
6/10*

[video=youtube;REuLlW2ktMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REuLlW2ktMg[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah, Papa Roach, there's something I haven't heard for a long time. 7/10. Not their best song by a long shot, but not too bad either. 

I've been on a remix kick lately, so here's an epic dubstep version of the beetljuice animated series theme song. All set to an epic minecraft rollercoaster. I've also got a higher quality version of the song linked without the vid.

[yt]afcudstM9zA[/yt]

[yt]6Z2YbFfUpMc[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll give it an 8/10 because it's the 'Beetlejuice' theme.

[yt]a1sf2CzEq0w[/yt]


----------



## Faolan (Mar 25, 2013)

7/10  I haven't heard that one for a while, but it's still pretty good considering the amount of absolute crap that was coming out at that time.  Of course by default the video has to be cheesy as all hell, but we're rating songs, not videos.

[video=youtube;mHbfZiE1D50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHbfZiE1D50&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 25, 2013)

Pretty good. Nice lyrics. 6/10.


[video=youtube;uAOR6ib95kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAOR6ib95kQ[/video]

The song actually starts 50 seconds into the video, so skip to there.


----------



## Namba (Mar 25, 2013)

Dude, Gorillaz. 9/10

[video=youtube;u9seu1Lxttg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9seu1Lxttg[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 25, 2013)

Not bad.

*7/10*

[video=youtube;-z1j4Y_-pSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z1j4Y_-pSI[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Mar 29, 2013)

7/10 pretty gud. I've been meaning to try the game, too.

[video=youtube;0omja1ivpx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0omja1ivpx0[/video]

This still gives me goosebumps no matter how many times I see it.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome. 7/10.


[video=youtube;rDP4ABxZnDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDP4ABxZnDI[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 30, 2013)

It was okay; 6/10.

[yt]JpKOP6ozlJg[/yt]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 30, 2013)

Classic, and always worthy of a little head-bobbing.

*8/10*

[video=youtube;V0C0fkb75nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0C0fkb75nU[/video]


----------



## TheNewBreed (Mar 31, 2013)

6/10 Honestly not my style of music (plus I've never played Digimon so there's no nostalgia factor there). Over-all it was well put together but very repetitive.
[video=youtube;6II5UY5uhlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6II5UY5uhlE[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Apr 2, 2013)

3/10, it sounds like the stuff I listened to when I was 13. No offense.

[video=youtube;NHywdqH3F6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHywdqH3F6Y[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 2, 2013)

Not one of the best David Bowie songs. 4/10


[video=youtube;QPnTy0Ef2G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPnTy0Ef2G0[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Apr 3, 2013)

9/10 A deserved classic, and one of the only Beetles songs I actually like.

And now for one of my all time favorites, Metallica's cover of Bob Seger's Turn the Page. Both the original and the cover occupy the same heights of greatness if you ask me.

[yt]sMqNFAU0tOw[/yt]


And as a bonus, the original.

[yt]dd-acqKRvso[/yt]


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 3, 2013)

7/10 Metallica
10/10 Seger
[video=youtube;_mRFWQoXq4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 4, 2013)

Not bad, but not within my interest area at the moment.

*7/10*

[video=youtube;4PRl1U_ILtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PRl1U_ILtc[/video]


----------



## Namba (Apr 4, 2013)

9/10 --- Man, that sound takes me back to the good old days.

[video=youtube;tE8aP6jALyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE8aP6jALyo[/video]


----------



## Avindur (Apr 5, 2013)

6/10 ehh not into that much out of rap and old bands like KISS and.AC/DC. I have no idea how to post a link, im on my phone, can someone help? And ill just give name of the song. Make the Money by Macklemore.


----------



## Namba (Apr 5, 2013)

Avindur said:


> 6/10 ehh not into that much out of rap and old bands like KISS and.AC/DC. I have no idea how to post a link, im on my phone, can someone help? And ill just give name of the song. Make the Money by Macklemore.



Rap? AC/DC?? DID YOU EVEN LISTEN TO THE SONG??


----------



## Ames (Apr 5, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Rap? AC/DC?? DID YOU EVEN LISTEN TO THE SONG??



I think you misinterpreted his post.

Anyhow,
>Make the Money by Macklemore
5/10 alright apart from the unimaginative and shallow lyrics.

[video=youtube;5qVOc5JG7JM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qVOc5JG7JM[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 6, 2013)

It sounds nice, but it isn't something I'd have on my iTunes to listen to. 6.5/10.


[video=youtube;Q0PxN0XVfYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0PxN0XVfYU[/video]


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 6, 2013)

6.5/10. Reminds me a little of Jose Feliciano. I'm not rushing out to buy it, but it's not bad at all.

[video=youtube;hX6H2q14s44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX6H2q14s44[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Apr 7, 2013)

8/10 bretty gud

[video=youtube;Gw0YKg07Zz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw0YKg07Zz0[/video]


----------



## Ames (Apr 7, 2013)

6/10 Found it a bit dull, but still enjoyed it.

[video=youtube;rpOOfCO0ZqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpOOfCO0ZqU[/video]


----------



## TheNewBreed (Apr 7, 2013)

8/10 Definitly not my type of music AT ALL but the lyrics were good and uplifiting and the guitar was really well done
Just posted this:
[video=youtube;LQumRisG430]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQumRisG430[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of metal. 4/10.


[video=youtube;jKE7rqawCus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKE7rqawCus[/video]


----------



## Razzyrazz (Apr 8, 2013)

4/10. Not my type of music at all, but not the worst thing ever.

[video=youtube;88KUBzV2jfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88KUBzV2jfU[/video]

I'm in a somber instrumental mood. Listen to the whole thing pls.


----------



## Namba (Apr 10, 2013)

10/10 I love me some instrumental...  Now to break the calm.

  [video=youtube;nmPv3g8ZfJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmPv3g8ZfJw[/video]

  It makes me sad when I listen to this album, because they pretty much completely ditched the raw and psychotic sound this record offered.


----------



## Cyril (Apr 10, 2013)

good to know I still don't like nu-metal. 1/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sUwvQO15gw
I still like this too much


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 11, 2013)

That was great. 7/10.


[video=youtube;OFzXaFbxDcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 11, 2013)

That was surprisingly catchy.

*7.9/10*

[video=youtube;rxZcHUhQNXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxZcHUhQNXo[/video]


----------



## TheNewBreed (Apr 12, 2013)

10/10 Really beautiful instrumental

Speaking of beautiful instrumentals 
[video=youtube;mW1Cwso4Ha4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW1Cwso4Ha4[/video]


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 12, 2013)

7/10. I'm not really a fan of long tracks, however the melody is soothing and contemplative.

A rare example of a 60s pop song I like:

 [video=youtube;K8NZUdtEuKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8NZUdtEuKI[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 12, 2013)

4/10.  Not what I listen to at all, but I guess it was ok.  And Sutekh, I could listen to that Mr. Rogers video all day. [video=youtube;wKghBQbNxWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKghBQbNxWA[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 13, 2013)

It was okay; 7/10.

[yt]KSxLqJ6gHrQ[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 13, 2013)

4/10 Not really into parody songs like that. Sorry. :<

[video=youtube;3zEeJ2X0uFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zEeJ2X0uFg[/video]


----------



## TheNewBreed (Apr 13, 2013)

6/10 It was well put together but this is definitely not a form of music I enjoy :/

[video=youtube;Xby2r0Vbu18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xby2r0Vbu18[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't know what it is about metal but I just don't like it. 3/10.


[video=youtube;8sZLzfm0GZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sZLzfm0GZU[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10, would re-play. C:

[video=youtube;RqGRJZFpkfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqGRJZFpkfc[/video]


----------



## TheNewBreed (Apr 13, 2013)

Strange, but surprisingly I liked that song quite a bit 8/10

Since everyone's sick of metal apparently D:
[EXPLICIT LANGUAGE WARNING]
[video=youtube;wQMXBvFMmGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQMXBvFMmGc[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Apr 14, 2013)

3/10 too emo for me

[video=youtube;mO_u-EkJZ8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO_u-EkJZ8E[/video]

I love weird music, but it's just so much better when they make a homemade video to go along with it.


----------



## TofuttiWoof (Apr 14, 2013)

LMAO that song was surprisingly Pleasant, I may have to add this to my Library XD the Video made it so worthwhile! 9/10

[video=youtube;BJOCtjAVHHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJOCtjAVHHs[/video]

I want this only with gay guys lmao


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 14, 2013)

2/10. Just another generic over-produced pop song, IMO

[video=youtube;J43T8rEOg-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J43T8rEOg-I[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 14, 2013)

5/10 -- Not bad, but not really my kind of thing, so I'm rating neutral.

[video=youtube;5LPzYO_ZpE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LPzYO_ZpE4[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Apr 14, 2013)

I love the Belmonts and that song. Not really my favorite genre of music, but I would have to give it a 8/10

Now The Ramones: 
[video=youtube;i5P8lrgBtcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5P8lrgBtcU[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 14, 2013)

7/10
[video=youtube;scmOYyBRdy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scmOYyBRdy8[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Apr 16, 2013)

8/10 bretty gud, but the Unplugged in New York version is better.

[video=youtube;XIYquOe2SUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIYquOe2SUA[/video]


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh, the intro had we expecting something psychedelic like The Flaming  Lips or Butthole Surfers, I wasn't expecting a Faith No More tribute  band. They're cool, the audio quality from the Youtube video sounds like  crap though. The bass is way too new wave for my taste. This would make  a cool post-punk track, but it's nothing special in its current form. 4/10

[video=youtube;1yS1ay045B4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yS1ay045B4[/video]

Keep an ear out for the lyrics, especially on the features, Earl has a great verse on this track.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 16, 2013)

The beat is nice. Normally I'm not into this genre of music, but the lyics kept me listening after the curse-fest that was the start. I find a rap song good if it doesn't curse every other second, has a good beat, and conveys a good message. That said, I only half-enjoyed this song.

*6.3/10

*[video=youtube;2pZ-UpjtlXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pZ-UpjtlXY[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 16, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Keep an ear out for the lyrics, especially on the features, Earl has a great verse on this track.


Another hip hop fan? Hell yes! I don't love Tyler solo, but his producing is so good. 

^ 3/10

[video=youtube;InFbBlpDTfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InFbBlpDTfQ[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice beat, and it was certainly a bit relaxing.

*7.5/10*

[video=youtube;iWI0F66MgwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWI0F66MgwY[/video]


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Nujabes did this right? I know he made the music for the cartoon, but I  don't know if he did the video game soundtrack. The beat definitely  sounds like a Nujabes beat, it's a shame that they got such a piss poor  verse over it. The first verse is lame Eminem imitations/worship. It  isn't necessarily bad that they have the same style as Eminem, but  Eminem does it so much better that it's distracting because I think  about how I could listen to Eminem instead. Great beat though.

2.5/10

[video=youtube;696GkUyNi1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=696GkUyNi1Y[/video]

Note: Song might be a little loud, don't play at full volume at first.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't know if the distorted lyrics were intentional, but it kills the enjoyment of the song for me. 

*4/10*

[video=youtube;zZwiyB33Pi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZwiyB33Pi0[/video]


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2013)

6/10 Alright but I feel that the vocals kinda killed the edge the song was going for.

[video=youtube;F3fWH_RApy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3fWH_RApy0[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 18, 2013)

I enjoyed it.

*8/10*

[video=youtube;JefRYVtT-dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JefRYVtT-dk[/video]


----------



## Rigby (Apr 18, 2013)

Project Nexus OST? Didn't Cheshyre work on this? I checked and yes he did. I've never been a fan of his work, especially for this soundtrack. He's always been so unfortunately conventional when it comes to his beats. Pretty much the lowest common denominator for this style. 1.5/10 - The Return Of The Cheshyre is really his best work, but even then it's a 3/10 at best.

[video=youtube;yR6dngRhr5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6dngRhr5Q[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 18, 2013)

I suppose it is probably good for what it is, but the style of it just isn't within my area of interest. The distortion and the broken record-style lyrics at times kills the overall enjoyment of the piece, at least in my opinion.

*2/10*

[video=youtube;Ai2dhNW0-sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai2dhNW0-sc[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 18, 2013)

Super Metroid has always had the creepiest music of any video game, new or old. 10/10


[video=youtube;WBWZb1pxH4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBWZb1pxH4w[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 18, 2013)

I fairly enjoyed it.

*7/10

*[video=youtube;hw58LxAar40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw58LxAar40[/video]


----------



## Rigby (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, it's a little difficult to rate a remix when I've never heard the original. I could think is is superb and genius, then hear that it's just a rearranged version of the original with extra drums. That'd be lame. That said, I doubt this is that, because if this IS from a video game OST (which I assume from the image and samples), I highly doubt they'd put such a poorly produced song in a professional video game. Wow, the composition is basic. Such a simple chord progression, cheap sounding drums (bass is too loud), and the lead is just running scales over it or just not there at all. I gotta give em credit, it sure is engaging for having literally no compositional progression whatsoever. Besides that, it's cancer. 2/10

[video=youtube;OyUkmxy5VMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyUkmxy5VMI[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 18, 2013)

Tyler and AC (April no less)? You have good taste! 7.5/10 I will follow this path of awesome hipster shit. 

[video=youtube;cksqyPFs8FE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cksqyPFs8FE[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 18, 2013)

Wasn't terrible, but the lack of synergy among the beat and the various sound effects made me a bit confused.

*4.7/10*â€‹

[video=youtube;WLLE_PvJ5mY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLLE_PvJ5mY[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 19, 2013)

Again, Metroid. Just..... Metroid. You gotta love the music in Metroid games. 7/10.


[video=youtube;oO2SIa1TEDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO2SIa1TEDQ[/video]


----------



## Rigby (Apr 19, 2013)

Ew. I have never been a fan of Freddy Mercury's grossly self-indulgent "ballads" and vocal performances, but this takes the cake. The production is rushed and sloppy (that piano sounds like crap, I blame whoever handled the mixing). What I find offensive about Freddy Mercury is he does the same tricks over and over and expects me to sit idly by and clap and say "good job" even though he's honestly just making a second-rate Beatles song. It's especially disappointing that instead of fleshing out the composition with some interesting timbres and lush arrangements like Brain Wilson would, we go 3 and a half torturous minutes with just pianos and overbearing vocals before a lame, disappointing guitar solo comes in. 

When the song ends I feel like I just missed out on a really good song that never happened, but very well could have. 0.5/10

[video=youtube;Y_l-RunnA-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_l-RunnA-w[/video]

Here Brian Wilson shows us the right way to do what Freddy Mercury failed to accomplish.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 19, 2013)

...I have nothing much to say to this, other then it's not to my taste in music, and that this solo fails to actually hold any interest for me.

*1/10*

[video=youtube;RCVG9SeMqHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCVG9SeMqHA[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 19, 2013)

I love the way the music for Lord of the Rings is so epic. 8/10.


[video=youtube;6xckBwPdo1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xckBwPdo1c[/video]

You could consider the music video to be a bit NSFW due to the skimpy nature of one of the outfits in the video, so if you're at work or something it's probably best to open a new tab whilst it plays.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 19, 2013)

6/10
[video=youtube;vLyjf7LQCV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLyjf7LQCV0[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 19, 2013)

3.5/10.  Not my kind of music, but I guess I can see why someone would like it.
Dave Matthews:[video=youtube;FAbMnMWHTvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAbMnMWHTvY[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Apr 20, 2013)

6.987/10 
[video=youtube;-eSN8Cwit_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eSN8Cwit_s[/video]

Marky Mark up in this thread. Bow down, peasants.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 20, 2013)

10/10
[video=youtube;MxwDezCuX84]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxwDezCuX84[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 20, 2013)

It's a shame Nirvana haven't been inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. 8/10.


[video=youtube;98P-gu_vMRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98P-gu_vMRc[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 21, 2013)

ELO? Hell yes. "Hey you with the pretty face, welcome to the human race." 9.5/10

[video=youtube;dKKdJoXF7PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKKdJoXF7PI[/video]

Flipping love that video and the new album.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 21, 2013)

It sounds like dubstep without the drop. I'm really glad I heard this, because for I afraid the reason I didn't like dubstep was because of the wobble bass, but now I know I dislike it for a lot more than that. Thanks. 1.5/10 - It sounds just so incredibly empty, seems like the producer doesn't know anything about mixing and levels.

[video=youtube;1Vr-QiYDHJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Vr-QiYDHJk[/video]

Disclaimer: I like this song, so don't be surprised when you hate it.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 22, 2013)

1/10, nails on a chalkboard
[video=youtube;dI-r_bbjCCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI-r_bbjCCA[/video]


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 22, 2013)

8/10 Not my favorite Shelton song, but I am a big country fan


[video=youtube;69FcS_MyX5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69FcS_MyX5M[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 22, 2013)

I feel it's a bit bland. 5/10.


[video=youtube;lxVcrFTzZMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxVcrFTzZMs[/video]


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 22, 2013)

4/10, not my cup of tea, but the video is um... interesting...

I just couldn't resist
[video=youtube;OJ8oWaTumOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ8oWaTumOc[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 22, 2013)

The uh...title. Pretty interesting. Catchy though. 7/10

[video=youtube;id16jH2Mlas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id16jH2Mlas[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 22, 2013)

I found it catchy and enjoyable.

*8/10*

[video=youtube;1HOQJZiKbew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HOQJZiKbew[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 22, 2013)

8.5/10 Kirby muzaqck! I love Kirby level names. 

[video=youtube;hXu_S7-SOYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXu_S7-SOYU[/video]


----------



## Rigby (Apr 22, 2013)

The mixing is sloppy and the production is crap. Sounds like a symphony based on a metal song based on a symphony (derivative of a derivative).  1/10 okay maybe a 1.5/10 that's better.

[video=youtube;KCmjrhv3Gts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCmjrhv3Gts[/video]

Enjoy


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, at least I know you like some chiptunes. That being said, the style that the songs were done in seem too sporadic at times, and it feels like a bad attempt at recreating the genuinely good chiptunes of old. Maybe it's the random screams that keep popping up that ruin it as well. The best way for me to describe this is a bad attempt at recreating the original Splatterhouse's soundtrack, and trying to mix it with the original soundtrack of Doom, and failing badly in that. While there were some genuinely decent parts to this album, it falls short greatly of what it could be.

*2/10*

[video=youtube;bYVX6b9svuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYVX6b9svuE[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 23, 2013)

I really should play Doom some time. 6/10.


[video=youtube;SPlQpGeTbIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPlQpGeTbIE[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 23, 2013)

I found it quite catchy and the video entertaining.

*7.4/10

*[video=youtube;9Ig-Hd8tczU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ig-Hd8tczU[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 23, 2013)

8/10 
[video=youtube;CRUVMg6yvCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRUVMg6yvCs[/video]


----------



## Namba (Apr 24, 2013)

5/10 I'm very picky when it comes to this genre 

[video=youtube;A6usNMPJ1y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6usNMPJ1y8[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 26, 2013)

8/10 Nice n' chill. Just like I like.

[video=youtube;nN5iYMiazr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN5iYMiazr8[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 27, 2013)

6/10.  I usually donâ€™t like that kind of music, but it was pretty good.
Iâ€™m guessing there arenâ€™t many other country fans here, but Iâ€™ll try this anyway:[video=youtube;cFN2Byxn9Qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFN2Byxn9Qs[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 27, 2013)

8/10
[video=youtube;XJm2qV34sU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJm2qV34sU4[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 29, 2013)

Pretty good. 6.5/10.


[video=youtube;oKFkc19T3Dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKFkc19T3Dk[/video]


----------



## Namba (Apr 29, 2013)

9/10 Good guitar work, good lyrics, what more could make a good song? I think you made me a fan.

[video=youtube;htmKZKR7oyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htmKZKR7oyc[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Apr 30, 2013)

10/10...It's NIN..Can't say much more.

[video=youtube;17yc_uKfiU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17yc_uKfiU8[/video]


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 30, 2013)

6/10

Just really not my genre, the video is kinda creepy, but theres some saxophones so thats worth a few points. 

[video=youtube;LlPgV1v2w34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlPgV1v2w34[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 30, 2013)

That guy is hawt, yum. 8/10
[video=youtube;Vjgn8wDeKOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjgn8wDeKOE[/video]


----------



## Namba (Apr 30, 2013)

7/10 Wish there was a bit more to it. It's too short.

[video=youtube;9zgYIR06yj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zgYIR06yj4[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 2, 2013)

The guitar was ok, as was the singing/lyrics, but the drums just sound too fast. It's a nice song but overall it's a bit busy. 5/10.


[video=youtube;nS0WEHoH4oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS0WEHoH4oY[/video]


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2013)

6.5/10 I like the memory I have associated with this song, although it doesn't actually do a whole lot for me

[video=youtube;SMVik3EFVn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMVik3EFVn4[/video]


----------



## DMAN14 (May 4, 2013)

6.5/10, I really like it, its just seems a bit lacking to me. I've never even heard of that movie too.

Might as well continue with the sun theme, this is Sunlight by Modestep. This is also where I go to school

[video=youtube;xj-MWXvS7VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj-MWXvS7VY[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (May 4, 2013)

Pretty good for a dude bro tune. 7/10

[video=youtube;3_nAnygvgzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_nAnygvgzs[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2013)

8/10

[video=youtube;5GcZHxXTW90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GcZHxXTW90[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (May 5, 2013)

That's some weirdness. I like everything but the singer. 7/10

[video=youtube;ODZLuYS2HmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODZLuYS2HmI[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 5, 2013)

5/10. Not my thing, but it was fine.  
[video=youtube;uGHy5IE-240]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGHy5IE-240[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 5, 2013)

Wow - great singing+lyrics, great guitar and some nice drumming too. I need to listen to Oasis now, I never new they were _that _good. 10/10.


[video=youtube;4j_NH9rUu7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j_NH9rUu7w[/video]


----------



## Kalmor (May 5, 2013)

Was pretty cool, but it's not a style I would listen to. 6/10

[video=youtube_share;6ctvyvAgDu8]http://youtu.be/6ctvyvAgDu8[/video]

Skip to 2:10 for ALFIE BOE POWER!!!


----------



## Niurendar (May 7, 2013)

7/10 - I have no idea what they were singing but it sounded very nice! It was the first time I've heard such music. ^^"

[video=youtube;0O_W4pVdmX8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O_W4pVdmX8[/video]


----------



## Ryuu (May 7, 2013)

7/10  vocals are great ^.^

[video=youtube;X0gtzHJphVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0gtzHJphVg[/video]


----------



## Matt Conner (May 8, 2013)

3/10 It's bearable, but reminds me way too much of the typical drivel that I hear on "hit" radio stations day in and day out, blech.
[video=youtube;k1uUIJPD0Nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1uUIJPD0Nk[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (May 8, 2013)

Trippy, 5/10

[video=youtube;WXscDFzqGVw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXscDFzqGVw[/video]

Ignore the awful video


----------



## Hewge (May 9, 2013)

4/10

Singing was sort of nice, but the music was rather generic and not-so-great. Also way too much echo abuse.

[video=youtube;zsyjS_vJfkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsyjS_vJfkw&amp;list=FLPzTkDt4NnIeN2QlVD8dDhg[/video]


----------



## Niurendar (May 9, 2013)

9/10 I The song has a nice rhythm, I like it.

[video=youtube;yxu-TwDT_0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxu-TwDT_0Y[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (May 9, 2013)

Didn't love it, didn't hate it. 7/10

[video=youtube;w7fsHM6bkyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7fsHM6bkyU[/video]

"_Who cares? I don't care! A horse's ass is better than yours._"


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 10, 2013)

The singing is catchy, and the instrumentation is rather nice too. Some weird ass lyrics in there, although that's not necessarily a bad thing. 8/10.

[video=youtube;s7QeDE4bd2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7QeDE4bd2c[/video]

I'm not sure if you could call this a song in a conventional sense - it's more like a rhythmic poem - but it's so weird and creepy I'm going to post it anyway.


----------



## Zerig (May 11, 2013)

3/10 I can't stand most poetry.

[video=youtube;r7b-U5wSEfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7b-U5wSEfk[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (May 11, 2013)

gewd/10
[video=youtube;cbKNICg-REA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbKNICg-REA[/video]


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2013)

I hate being the one who doesn't give a good rating based on how old a song is, I just could never get into the old stuff. 6/10

[video=youtube;oN_Pr89B-jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN_Pr89B-jE[/video]


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2013)

9/10 Smooth calm communicates the emotions intended well. I like it.
[yt]7pLdlCI2XNI[/yt]
Very rock oriented.


----------



## Kalmor (May 12, 2013)

More speak-singing than actual singing. Video is.... interesting but the soundtrack is good though. 5/10

[video=youtube_share;EpINCCWn4tk]http://youtu.be/EpINCCWn4tk[/video]

Safe to say I'm obsessed with the Phantom of the opera. Watch to the end for epic Phantom note.

Edit: Also you'll have to watch on the YouTube site because of the embedding not working.


----------



## Namba (May 15, 2013)

6/10 Outside the context of a musical I can't really get into the music alone. Just not my style, I suppose.

[video=youtube;aTsDcjHj54M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTsDcjHj54M[/video]


----------



## mrperson379 (May 15, 2013)

9/10, I've always loved this type of music, and Sufjan has always been great.
[video=youtube;ChV5BZ8SmS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChV5BZ8SmS0[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 15, 2013)

Pretty good. Couldn't understand most of the lyrics because the rapping was so fast, though. 7/10.   


[video=youtube;Kgqw9FXBmvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgqw9FXBmvY[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (May 15, 2013)

Not at all within my area of interest, but I can understand the enjoyment of it.

*6/10*

[video=youtube;w2M-o4ZacL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2M-o4ZacL0[/video]


----------



## Aetius (May 16, 2013)

8.5/10 for Lord of the Rings music.

[video=youtube;SZSyil6Dt68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZSyil6Dt68[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (May 19, 2013)

.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

Cool. I like how meandering it is. 8/10

[video=youtube;NiFzKNmeeSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiFzKNmeeSw[/video]

Here's another mellow track.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 22, 2013)

meh/10
[video=youtube;xzypsl_i-4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzypsl_i-4o[/video]


----------



## Hewge (May 22, 2013)

Whooooaaa. I haven't heard that song in so long. ._.

8.5/10

[video=youtube;egUQju95vT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egUQju95vT8&amp;list=PLGWw3HNvsi19pMiWKZdMkosJ  Dlq0OGlW4[/video]


----------



## DMAN14 (May 22, 2013)

I like it, but I feel like something is lacking... not sure what though âˆ´
7.6/10


In keeping with the Jenny theme
[video=youtube;qlOqXcPkUis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlOqXcPkUis[/video]

Also, Hewge thats quite impressive that your watching me from the brush considering im on the 21st floor :v


----------



## mrperson379 (May 24, 2013)

I love that song so much. 9.5/10
[video=youtube;iOu3FExWw2E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOu3FExWw2E[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (May 25, 2013)

nope/10
[video=youtube;oBf7otSstlw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBf7otSstlw[/video]


----------



## Zerig (May 27, 2013)

9/10, and now I must go watch Young Frankenstein.

[video=youtube;e_9lXJQQ-2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_9lXJQQ-2s[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (May 27, 2013)

I knew you would appreciate the racist undertones.
8/10
[video=youtube;YSKOCjjKCyY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSKOCjjKCyY[/video]


----------



## Karabos (May 27, 2013)

I like the beat, not so much the lyrics/vocalist though. 6/10

[video=youtube;zAzhRSIKkZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAzhRSIKkZE[/video]


----------



## Zerig (May 28, 2013)

8/10, dat held note at the end, goddamn.

[video=youtube;zaUrzMeS4xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaUrzMeS4xg[/video]


----------



## Fernin (May 29, 2013)

4/10: Sorry, but it's repetitive, dull, and the guy's voice is plain awful.

A bit emo for my usual music choices, but I've become quite fond of Jem's "24".

[yt]9ehvly-cc5s[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (May 29, 2013)

Hmmm, not bad. Reminded me of something I heard a long time ago. I quite enjoy this  Especially that string melody through the chorus and elsewhere.
And the hours counted down too! Woot.
8/10

[video=youtube;NgM1GchOry8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgM1GchOry8[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 30, 2013)

That was not very goodâ€¦2/10
Not enough country in this thread:  [video=youtube;JA5JEBW3opw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA5JEBW3opw[/video]


----------



## Karabos (May 30, 2013)

1/10, don't like country that much :\

[video=youtube;DmobPcycUWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmobPcycUWw[/video]
(put it in HD and put on some headphones if possible, you can't really appreciate the quality of this song without them)


----------



## mrperson379 (May 30, 2013)

6/10 cause I didn't hate it.
[video=youtube;u1xrNaTO1bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xrNaTO1bI[/video]


----------



## Fox_720B (May 30, 2013)

10/10. Love Depeche Mode!

[video=youtube;AdKNlGfkyhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKNlGfkyhc[/video]


----------



## Saylor (May 31, 2013)

I am a huge fan of Pink Floyd, but personally I don't think this is their best song. Still awesome, so I give it a 9/10


----------



## Saylor (May 31, 2013)

I fucked up.... Ignore my last video because it won't work. Keep the rating

The song is Red Hot Chili Peppers, Sir Psycho Sexy


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

6/10 wasn't ever a fan of Red Hot Chile Peppers...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJNDP_HTFp4


----------



## Saylor (Jun 1, 2013)

Not my type of music, though it had pretty good rhythm to it and a really good melody to it. I would have to give it a 7/10

[video=youtube;tGc8jL4dzao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGc8jL4dzao[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 1, 2013)

The singing was incomprensible in parts, and overall it sounds a bit generic to me. The middle 8 was nice though. 6.5/10.


[video=youtube;oRdxUFDoQe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=oRdxUFDoQe0[/video]


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 2, 2013)

I like to think he's singing about masturbation. 8.7/10 MJ Usually* makes good songs

*usually...


[video=youtube;4WgT9gy4zQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WgT9gy4zQA[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Jun 3, 2013)

-10/10: Yes, that's a negative ten out of ten. 

Now then, onto something completely different. A fun song that popped up on my ipod yesterday, and for which I managed to find an amazingly trippy video. Minecraft can already be a surreal place, but this, takes it to a whole'nother level. It also suits iBenji's Boneless perfectly.

[yt]JpksyojwqzE[/yt]


Also, the full uncondensed version of the song.
[yt]Ut6Z76szBkE[/yt]


----------



## DMAN14 (Jun 3, 2013)

7.5/10 

Sax player is all right, I think it could have been incorporated better. But its a good song

Miley's new song, I might have a slight crush on her (pre haircut)

[video=youtube;Km3wOjaRyE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km3wOjaRyE4[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2013)

I came in at a bad time. @-@
I resent Miley Cyrus's work so I'd be pretty biased. I'll just give an X/10

[video=youtube;rEcZxw4isao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEcZxw4isao[/video]

^It loops so stop when you notice.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 4, 2013)

Wait...It loops?
I didn't notice. T'was quite enjoyable 9/10

[video=youtube;tLEx5tZjUwI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLEx5tZjUwI[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jun 4, 2013)

6/10
[video=youtube;ibQK9zDh-4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibQK9zDh-4k[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 5, 2013)

Eh, anarchy-lite. 5/10. 

[video=youtube;h4JSKsi3QXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4JSKsi3QXQ[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jun 5, 2013)

Im not usually a fan of Skrillex, but I enjoyed that. 7/10. or 8/10.
[video=youtube;uCUpvTMis-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCUpvTMis-Y[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice. Sounds a bit cluttered but I liked it. 7/10.


[video=youtube;h5EofwRzit0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5EofwRzit0[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jun 8, 2013)

5/10.  I'm not a big Daft Punk fan, but it was fine.

[video=youtube;XpVtPSlUr3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpVtPSlUr3I[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Jun 11, 2013)

7/10
[video=youtube;TBXv37PFcAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBXv37PFcAQ[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 11, 2013)

Not one of my favorites from R.A.M. but it's still a good song so 7/10

[video=youtube;YXM8dR9Z6sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXM8dR9Z6sc[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jun 14, 2013)

6/10 ehhh, it's okay.
[video=youtube;-3pxKjT3Y0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3pxKjT3Y0U[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2013)

Whoa, that was surprisingly nice. I found that one highly soothing. I LOVE stuff like this. Odd stuff. Great find. 
I give it a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/10

[video=youtube;zoGRjih0xcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoGRjih0xcA[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jun 14, 2013)

HOLY FUCK R-TYPE. REMEMBER IT FROM TURBOGRAFX 16 
10/10

[video=youtube_share;6mLNtZDzrEo]http://youtu.be/6mLNtZDzrEo[/video]
I dont usually care for call of duty but my friend sent me this a while back and I didnt think it was that bad


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 15, 2013)

5/10 I need to play games more often maybe then the OST will sound more exciting 

[video=youtube;mD1HfOiab0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD1HfOiab0M[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jun 17, 2013)

5/10, A-Ha did it better.

[video=youtube;jBhGYwMgDuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBhGYwMgDuU[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 22, 2013)

I like the mixture of a jazz big band and metal, as well as the main tune which is really catchy. 9/10.

[video=youtube;GhCXAiNz9Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhCXAiNz9Jo[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry brosky, youtube put a region lock on that vid : / 

[video=youtube;XXbOh8UoXDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXbOh8UoXDM[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 23, 2013)

My god. That was beautiful. 10/10.

I guess there's no harm in posting the same song as before, if it got region locked. I'll use a different video though.

[video=youtube;los6obvBbqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=los6obvBbqU[/video]

Unfortunately I couldn't find the music video in high-enough quality, which is a shame because it's rather interesting.  However here's the low quality, region-free music video if you're interested.


----------



## Zerig (Jun 25, 2013)

7.5/10, I remember buying that album when it came out, it's still pretty good.

[video=youtube;vKWC8syE64Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKWC8syE64Y[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jun 25, 2013)

7/10 very interesting. It's got this slightly hypnotizing factor to it.

[video=youtube;MujrB9TMT4s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MujrB9TMT4s[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 26, 2013)

Oooooh that shit's right up my alley. Only had to listen to 20 seconds. 9/10

Ambient anyone? 
[video=youtube;OAQkRF7QntY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAQkRF7QntY[/video]


----------



## Kord (Jun 27, 2013)

8/10 reminds me of OPN
[video=youtube;DivvcAD1-60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DivvcAD1-60[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jul 2, 2013)

1/10 would be very generous.
[video=youtube;_D8xDstZfz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D8xDstZfz8[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 2, 2013)

7/10 Nice song.

[video=youtube;4hvVqTyoj-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hvVqTyoj-s[/video]


----------



## Shadow_Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

8/10 Reminds me of the The Beatles.

[video=youtube;EQF5a8dKzGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQF5a8dKzGY[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jul 3, 2013)

6/10, it was aright, but I've never been into chicks singing. Except in L7. But anyway, Styx time.

[video=youtube;xYikyYL0S00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYikyYL0S00[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 4, 2013)

I never knew Styx was kind of prog-rocky. 7.5/10

[video=youtube;ghK4GVpZaVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghK4GVpZaVc[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Jul 5, 2013)

7/10: Not at all my style of music, but not terribly awful like most of the genre.

And now, Nero's Fugue  State, one of my favorite back roads songs.
[yt]FtpNAxldqzw[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2013)

I love Nero. 9/10

[video=youtube;m20g62c5JsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m20g62c5JsM[/video]

I can't be the only one who hears the Daft Punk influence in this.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 6, 2013)

Good dancing music, definantley. 9/10
[video=youtube;RraCemE-iQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RraCemE-iQU[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Jul 6, 2013)

That's a good song! 8/10

[video=youtube;UgPAkV6jctI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgPAkV6jctI[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice, although I wouldn't have it on my iTunes. 7/10.

[video=youtube;rt5WY7aFh7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt5WY7aFh7s [/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 7, 2013)

7/10 I love james bond.

[video=youtube;IxxstCcJlsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxxstCcJlsc[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh I hate that song! It plays on the dance station everyone at work listens to. The lyrics are so bad. 3/10.

[video=youtube;RYBiPS8HWg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYBiPS8HWg0[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

7/10 reminds me of Rocky Horror Picture show
[video=youtube;iDpYBT0XyvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDpYBT0XyvA[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jul 11, 2013)

3/10 Never liked this song. Annoyed the shit out of me the first time I ever heard it. Sorry, man :C

[video=youtube;egwbWOXIfls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egwbWOXIfls[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 12, 2013)

5/10

[video=youtube;anNH6Ru8wdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anNH6Ru8wdI[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Jul 12, 2013)

6/10
[video=youtube;VVIrTHqKm5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVIrTHqKm5w[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 13, 2013)

9/10 great pick man love the classics
[video=youtube;vBecM3CQVD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBecM3CQVD8[/video]


----------



## Kord (Jul 13, 2013)

1/10
Bleh, I can't stand that  radio "classic rock" anymore. My last job was filled with middle aged guys who blasted the same classic rock station every day. I've lost my taste for that boring song structure
there's better rock from those eras 
[video=youtube;9BNN5RPmO0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BNN5RPmO0Y[/video]


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

3/10
That type doesn't appeal to me
[video=youtube;pGvdvT_XWWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGvdvT_XWWI&amp;list=PLawomr-2u_FfQWg-ea-o_kL9japutN4W_&amp;shuffle=1501[/video]


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 13, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> 3/10
> That type doesn't appeal to me


9/10, that song is jammin yo. [video=youtube;3gxhLiNypVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gxhLiNypVU[/video]


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

9/10
Niiiiiiiiice
[video=youtube;Q1DvVzKXktY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1DvVzKXktY&amp;list=PLawomr-2u_FfQWg-ea-o_kL9japutN4W_&amp;index=14[/video]


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 13, 2013)

9/10 again, this is a pretty sick song, I dont know why I like it but I do! (gonna stick it on repeat once it finishes.)[video=youtube;1GBzyI4LeMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GBzyI4LeMg[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 13, 2013)

3/10 Not really my thing.
[video=youtube_share;i0C8aQ-W4uQ]http://youtu.be/i0C8aQ-W4uQ[/video]


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

5/10, I don't really like this type of music :X
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2IRUvRI4lo


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 13, 2013)

4/10 It's missing something.
[video=youtube;waRrBOGZg80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waRrBOGZg80[/video]


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

10/10
PARTY 
[video=youtube;jVCnnfTDTEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVCnnfTDTEU&amp;list=PLawomr-2u_FfQWg-ea-o_kL9japutN4W_&amp;shuffle=3845[/video]


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

9/10 the type of music I listen to while drawing xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZAf_tuu-6M
Damn, got ninjaed XD
Actually I kinda like this stuff


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

9/10
Cool
[video=youtube;TrmeHMzY9hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrmeHMzY9hs&amp;list=PLawomr-2u_FfQWg-ea-o_kL9japutN4W_&amp;index=9[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 13, 2013)

7/10 
I'm not sure which is better, this version or the original by Depeche Mode.
[video=youtube;uPs8L6SbGqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPs8L6SbGqM[/video]


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

I think I have this song, it sounds so familiar >.< I can't quite put my finger on it (the first one)
10/10
NINJAED AGAIN NUUUU xD
>.< So creepy 3/10 and scaryyy >.<
[video=youtube;yXLL46xkdlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXLL46xkdlY[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 13, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> NINJAED AGAIN


Lol, hit F5 just before you post.

10/10 I like I like!
[video=youtube;5LozB8vHgqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LozB8vHgqs[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 13, 2013)

Dear fuck no. How anyone could listen to music like that is beyond me.

-1/10.

And no, that's not a typo. That's a minus.

[video=youtube;nCiqsrB2zTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCiqsrB2zTc[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 13, 2013)

9/10 One of the better Bond tracks.
This next song dedicated to Hungry and Sutekh.
[video=youtube;ATDhpIEMoO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATDhpIEMoO8[/video]


----------



## Infestissumam (Jul 13, 2013)

8/10. For bands named after geographical locations, Europe's always been one of the better ones, in my opinion.

How about this.
[video=youtube;ivuKa5FBEYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivuKa5FBEYQ[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 13, 2013)

9/10 Superb, I've not listened to BOC in ages.
[video=youtube;_t6hagxzSdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t6hagxzSdw[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2013)

8/10 Oh my fucking Christ. Weird Al too OP. XD

[video=youtube;8ym2uK-nm7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ym2uK-nm7k[/video]


----------



## Kord (Jul 14, 2013)

7/10
[video=youtube;V5wbb9YWYRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5wbb9YWYRA[/video]


----------



## Infestissumam (Jul 14, 2013)

7/10 - Really intrigued by that one. Sounds trippy and rad.

[video=youtube;f99njZJod2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f99njZJod2c[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 14, 2013)

1/10 Not impressed at all.
Equally stupid and probably nsfw:
[video=youtube;wAZTLVJSlNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAZTLVJSlNw[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 15, 2013)

7/10:
Very interesting...And clever.
[video=youtube;G9xzhyp431c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9xzhyp431c[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2013)

8/10
Big-O too OP.

[video=youtube;PodqEc-1PMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PodqEc-1PMs[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 16, 2013)

7/10 typical fun anime music.

[video=youtube;yPwkzdYN4JE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPwkzdYN4JE[/video]


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 16, 2013)

8/10- I liked that, really smooth. I hate it when singers get too aggressive. Anyway here's a nice French band I LOVE, called Phoenix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ub36ffWAqgQ


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jul 17, 2013)

It was okay; 7/10.

[yt]OPKny9U1R9g[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 19, 2013)

6/10

The music video for this song isn't the best but the song is amazing! [video=youtube;o9cEPoOc00U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9cEPoOc00U[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 21, 2013)

9/10 Nice!

Shame no video of this one.
[video=youtube_share;66ro9wt58LQ]http://youtu.be/66ro9wt58LQ[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jul 21, 2013)

6/10 Enjoyable, but nothing that wows me.

[video=youtube;0QNT3Ew-bc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QNT3Ew-bc8[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 22, 2013)

That was pretty hard and fast for an Incubus song, and I had no idea Brandon could scream! If it weren't for the lyrics, I wouldn't have a clue what he was saying though, with the exception of the chorus. I'll give it a 7.5.

[video=youtube_share;fc2IKqyq8I0]http://youtu.be/fc2IKqyq8I0[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds like music to the end of a good hero movie. I love the guy's passion also. Kinda makes you feel good. 8/10 :3

[video=youtube;jzADycsh77A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzADycsh77A[/video]

Some real final boss music.


----------



## Rigby (Jul 23, 2013)

That intro is taken straight from UN Owen Was Her; that's kinda lame, just stealing music from other games or w/e. 3/10

[video=youtube;Dy99hDiC_Zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy99hDiC_Zk[/video]


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Jul 24, 2013)

I've never liked Gwen Stefani. Does that say enough? 2/10

[video=youtube;ATEUozct-4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATEUozct-4Y[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 24, 2013)

This has a very nice and soothing tune to it; however, I felt it was a bit consistent throughout most of the song.
I rate this 7.8 out of 10

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ka-rGmXr7A


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 24, 2013)

Good on ya. That's a good song. 9/10

[video=youtube;LgkAhj89IGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgkAhj89IGA[/video]

Cocorosie - _Werewolf_. Because we're furries


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 24, 2013)

Weird, but strangely beautiful. 9/10.

[video=youtube;ekzNqshShF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekzNqshShF4[/video]

I know this is really Gustav Holst's "Mars the Bringer of War", but it was used in The Quatermass Experiment TV serial in 1953, hence the title of the video.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmm. This is some space shit. 7.5/10

[video=youtube;3068VPrYz4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3068VPrYz4E[/video]
*
Time: The Donut of The Heart*


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jul 24, 2013)

Not what I'm into; 4/10.

[yt]TIt89l0VZb0[/yt]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a bit shit if I'm honest. 3/10.

[video=youtube;r0YLevRJ1nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0YLevRJ1nA[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 24, 2013)

Pretty cool theme. 7/10

[video=youtube;uPfIIn5V_LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPfIIn5V_LQ[/video]

The R ...


----------



## Zerig (Jul 25, 2013)

5/10, I'm not much of a rap person, but it was alright.

[video=youtube;xYLaCCCBJWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYLaCCCBJWI[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jul 25, 2013)

Know what this reminds me of? Very early Incubus. That's a good thing. 7/10

[video=youtube;OLodW1nyZ4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLodW1nyZ4s[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 25, 2013)

Although I am not a great fan of this genre of music; from a more general perspective, the song has a nice flow to it unless it gets to the screaming instances.  I like how it slows down in the middle of the song, but that is just my taste in music anyways.  
For me, this song is 7.9 out of 10

I thought I might introduce a sad song into the mix since we don't get too many of those.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1yqo5_don-henley-the-end-of-the-innocence_music


----------



## Zerig (Jul 26, 2013)

3/10 that was kinda bad

[video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]

Somehow I neglected ever listening to Primus until today, and I don't know why. Dat bass. Goddamn.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 26, 2013)

I have never really been a great fan of this genre; however, I feel it's a great song for what it is supposed to be.  Although the Plastic outfits are a bit odd (In which my last statement will stand irrelevant to my final rating.

From a general perspective, I rate this song 8.2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekytTpFy96o


----------



## Zerig (Jul 26, 2013)

2/10 

[video=youtube;v-Su1YXQYek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-Su1YXQYek[/video]

the part at 2:14 and on is just the best


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 26, 2013)

I honestly despise unnecessary screaming in a song.

2.7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnaSRhMB_qo


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 26, 2013)

Meh 4/10

[video=youtube;-zSRcFxZVAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zSRcFxZVAA[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 26, 2013)

It's hard to enjoy a song if you do not know what the artist is singing, even with the dark voice alone.
My general rating of this is 3.4/10

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1yqje_don-henley-boys-of-summer_music

Can anyone who likes a different genre of music rate this?  Because the only raters I have had were only interested in... the newer era of music, which I feel wouldn't entirely be appropriate for what I put up.


----------



## Zerig (Jul 26, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Can anyone who likes a different genre of music rate this?  Because the only raters I have had were only interested in... the newer era of music, which I feel wouldn't entirely be appropriate for what I put up.



That's not true, I like plenty of different kinds of music, just coincidentally not the last first two you posted. Like the one above was a 7/10.

[video=youtube;CXyC7oCZt2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXyC7oCZt2Y[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice, although a bit repetitive. 6.5/10.

[video=youtube;7AJlfdKck7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AJlfdKck7I[/video]


----------



## Rigby (Jul 27, 2013)

Everything I hate about the music of the '80s in one song. Fantastic! 3/10

[video=youtube;PcOhUjqFdKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcOhUjqFdKQ[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 27, 2013)

It does not happen too many times that we get an orchestral piece in this thread.  I like how the beginning sounds very... adventurous.  And then the beat picks up after a few parts of a graceful tone.  The finish is something that all orchestral music should have, a fast beat and the end with a bang.  I also happen to like orchestra (if you cannot already tell).

My personal rating of this is 8.9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mVW8tgGY_w


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 27, 2013)

Always reminds me of the film Elephant, chilling. 9/10

[video=youtube;h-EaWRqikAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-EaWRqikAg[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Jul 27, 2013)

I like old school shit. 8.5/10

[video=youtube;11BqkXRca3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11BqkXRca3U[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Jul 28, 2013)

How about some fan music. This lady's got talent.

Reignite, inspired by Mass Effect.
[yt]re32xnyYP3A[/yt]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 28, 2013)

You didn't rate Serbias song, it wasn't that bad! (I give it 2/10 I was expecting _much_ more from the title)

8/10, a pleasure to listen to.

[video=youtube;8ciyZ9M9P6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ciyZ9M9P6c[/video]


----------



## fonduemaster (Jul 28, 2013)

Not too bad. I'd say 7.5/10. Rock's not really my thing but this is an exception!
[video=youtube;aRlXxpQjML0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRlXxpQjML0[/video]
 The lyrics are kinda NSFW. Keep that in mind.

 e: The old one's lyrics were NSFW; could raise some problems so I changed it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

3/10
It wasn't _bad_, I guess, but I've just never really heard anything with Nicki Minaj that I could honestly say I enjoyed besides Kanye West's 'Monster'.


[video=youtube;BjwYp4e7TTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjwYp4e7TTk[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmm, wasn't too bad; 7/10.

[yt]7QyoRzZrF00[/yt]


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 30, 2013)

This song is soothing to listen to until the mid-section of the song.  I start hearing beats that don't go well with the song, up until three quarters into the song.  I like the simplicity of the song as well, it just makes you want to kick back, close your eyes, and listen all the way through.

General rating: 8.2

Personal rating: 8.7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC6JUA8cjoY


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh my God. I love classy music like that. ;w;
8/10

[video=youtube;VuJXwQBIJo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuJXwQBIJo8[/video]

Master mode ending. Remix of the original F-Zero's race completion theme.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

7.5/10
I really like that beat that kicks in about half-way through.

[video=youtube;ZSC_KTOmHVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSC_KTOmHVk[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 2, 2013)

I like the mix of rock instruments and orchestra instruments. It's just a great song in general. 8.5/10.

[video=youtube;9-kY8YMdw00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-kY8YMdw00[/video]


----------



## Namba (Aug 2, 2013)

3/10 Eh.

[video=youtube;vcMSsHU0oRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcMSsHU0oRI[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Aug 4, 2013)

9/10, I probably listened to that song half a million times in 9th grade, it's still awesome though.

[video=youtube;q6D-ys43DMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6D-ys43DMo[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes 9/10, love the shout singing.

The novelty value of the next band wears off really really fast, but I keep coming back for the eye candy. 
[video=youtube;D-8KXO33RKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-8KXO33RKU[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 5, 2013)

Ech. It was alright. Nice music video, although I wouldn't have the song on my iTunes. 4.5/10.


[video=youtube;z9D71pQaTnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=z9D71pQaTnc[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 6, 2013)

Ohh. Classic. 9/10

[video=youtube;67KDRv2cwA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67KDRv2cwA4[/video]

Swoon.


----------



## Namba (Aug 8, 2013)

5/10 Nice voice, but not my thing, really.

[video=youtube;0FhNP1EiBK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FhNP1EiBK0[/video]


----------



## Csiral (Aug 11, 2013)

6/10 Not a big metal fan I'm afraid but that was actually more than listenable, I quite enjoyed some of that  Not sure about the weird superfast speaking bits though.

[video=youtube;iJafFNXZmYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJafFNXZmYo[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Aug 13, 2013)

6/10: Lyrically interesting, but the style of music itself gives me a head ache.

Here's one that came up on my ipod the other day from a band I literally haven't heard a song from in five or six years. It's Ghost Machine's Rock In Roll.
[yt]eAcspYA6e5E[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Too grim for me. Lyrics anyway. I don't usually mind rock music. It's just the singing that bugs me. :c 4/10

[video=youtube;G3dQLs7n79U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3dQLs7n79U[/video]

.....And then I post this talkin about some shit being grim when this made me CRY as a kid. lol


----------



## Namba (Aug 15, 2013)

7/10 This was pretty damn cool.

[video=youtube;x3K1t0669no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=x3K1t0669no[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Aug 15, 2013)

Namba said:


> 7/10 This was pretty damn cool.
> 
> [video=youtube;x3K1t0669no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=x3K1t0669no[/video]



10/10: Poignant to the point that it hurts at least once in almost everyone's life. Also a song with a surprisingly upbeat alternate lyrical interpretation. 

And now then, I'm sure it's bad form to post a song from the same artist as the previous song, but what the hell, why not. Everyone who grew up in the 90s already knows this song and thus needs no introduction to it, and hell, probably the same for everyone who grew up after the 90s as well. Being basically the thematic theme song for furries everywhere doesn't hurt either. Or, well, maybe actually it does when you really think about. Ah whatever, who cares. Let's all get Closer.

[yt]PTFwQP86BRs[/yt]


----------



## Saga (Aug 15, 2013)

A lot of strange and random imagery that somehow went well with the song. Lyrics could be tl;dr'ed into "I wanna fuck your brains out" but 8/10 action movie sounding instrumentals.

Hey look, a rapper telling you to make something of yourself instead of ruining your life with drugs, and calling those people out on their bullshit![video=youtube_share;hRVOOwFNp5U]http://youtu.be/hRVOOwFNp5U[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Aug 15, 2013)

Now that's fucking magnificent. 100000/10

Another song I'm quite fond of that I haven't heard in ages which recently came up on my ipood. Korn's Falling Away from Me.
[yt]2s3iGpDqQpQ[/yt]


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 16, 2013)

Damnit, I was going to do KoRn 
May as well put it here anyway.
[video=youtube_share;CSJXle3LP_Q]http://youtu.be/CSJXle3LP_Q[/video]


----------



## fonduemaster (Aug 16, 2013)

4/10 :I
[video=youtube;PVgIaM1AstI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVgIaM1AstI[/video]


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 16, 2013)

5/10 reminds me of old games, i mean old old games 

[video=youtube;UIK-Sdrzpqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIK-Sdrzpqc[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 17, 2013)

0/10 Of all the music I've ever listened to, that has to be the most terrible track of all.

[video=youtube;kyE4CLM0QIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyE4CLM0QIA[/video]


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 17, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> 0/10 Of all the music I've ever listened to, that has to be the most terrible track of all.
> 
> [video=youtube;kyE4CLM0QIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyE4CLM0QIA[/video]


well you obliviously dont like that type of music do you like the meaning though? (prettymuch says live life like a kid and have fun), anyone else care to rate it?

on another not fleetwood mac is a ledgend, but not something id listen too on a daily basis
8/10


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 17, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> well you obliviously dont like that type of music do you like the meaning though? (prettymuch says live life like a kid and have fun)



No.

Yours faithfully
E. Scrooge


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 17, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> No.
> 
> Yours faithfully
> E. Scrooge


well your no fun...

how bout this one people
[video=youtube;7x8J-zW7BQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x8J-zW7BQk[/video]


----------



## fonduemaster (Aug 17, 2013)

6.253/10
[video=youtube;Awi4_jiWYVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Awi4_jiWYVc[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 17, 2013)

I really don't like songs like that. Give that goddamed bass pedal a rest, for fuck sake. 1/10

[video=youtube;c_Ch7-ln4PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Ch7-ln4PU[/video]


----------



## Namba (Aug 18, 2013)

7/10 Enjoyable.

[video=youtube;VrmZriAHxhI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VrmZriAHxhI[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 19, 2013)

Mehhhhhhhhhh...3/10

[video=youtube_share;m6pyUaJWqQw]http://youtu.be/m6pyUaJWqQw[/video]


----------



## Saga (Aug 19, 2013)

It was relaxed, the world we live in moves so fast and for the time I was listening it seemed to slow down. 10/10

[video=youtube_share;UOg_8hCC4u4]http://youtu.be/UOg_8hCC4u4[/video]


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't mind it, sounds interesting. 7/10 (Yes, I have a different taste in music to most.)
[video=youtube;KzGKsXPBILw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzGKsXPBILw[/video]
(This is thy most badass music video in history, even if you do not like the song watch through to the end and be rewarded by a big explosion. The song is in German, but loses none of it's awesomeness through that. Watch in full-screen, and with quality high as it can go. It has a short scene for about 10 seconds, but contains no sex and is still SWF.)


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 19, 2013)

Rammstein are the best 10/10.
Why not another?
[video=youtube;uIiMhSvtrGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIiMhSvtrGc[/video]:


----------



## Fernin (Aug 20, 2013)

8/10: Not my favorite Rammstein song (than honor goes to Mein Teil), but a good one. Ans a funny one once you consider the 'take that' history behind the song.

Here is currently one of my favorite songs, I both can't get it out of my head, and when I listened to it the first time it was largely responsible for the creation of 2nd real alt character I've ever had. It's Nero's My Eyes.

[yt]XiojdDs8wwk[/yt]


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 20, 2013)

YAY NERO 9/10

like this, even with its few bad bits
[video=youtube;2JxujsJ5reU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JxujsJ5reU[/video]


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 20, 2013)

God, that song could get so irritating. Overall I thought it was alright though. 8/10. NEXT SONG: Ich Will. Because you can NEVER have too much Rammstein. No, I do not understand ANY German but the awesomeness of the song AND video combined almost make this too much badassery to bear.
[video=youtube_share;f4K6ZxDwi34]http://youtu.be/f4K6ZxDwi34[/video]
No, I could not wait longer. And yes, this is even better than Du Hast. The idea of the song is that the media hails criminals as heroes a lot, which is why the journalists were all cheering the heisters on. Echoshock may not vote this 10/10 again, for it is too biased. That is all. Time from your life wasted: 5 minutes and 6 seconds. Time well spent.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 20, 2013)

10/10: One of Rammstein's best. And fuck it, you really can't have too much of it. So here, enjoy not only my favorite Rammstein song, but one of my favorite songs of all fucking time.

This is Rammstein's Mein Teil, and yes, I do love it for all the wrong reasons. XD

[yt]sJ3kVtd2CCA[/yt]

....Fuck, Till is sexy. <3

Richard deserves some love as well. X3


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh God! I love that song! 9/10. The only reason I say that it isn't a 10/10 is because I speak German and the lyrics are kinda lame. It just talks about stuff all bands want the crowds to do while they play on stage. But, awesome song nevertheless. [video=youtube;8IoO5nkxT_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IoO5nkxT_4[/video] Now for one of my favorite singers: Joey Ramone. This is one of his most beautiful songs he ever sang even though it is only a cover (at least in my opinion)


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

Saylor;3302630 [video=youtube;8IoO5nkxT_4 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IoO5nkxT_4[/video] Now for one of my favorite singers: Joey Ramone. This is one of his most beautiful songs he ever sang even though it is only a cover (at least in my opinion)



Sometimes covers are more powerful than the originals.. This is atleast on par with this cover. I remember jamming this with my first band years ago, reminds me of a scrubs episode now days though 9/10.

My submission Ghost Inside - Engine 45. My jogging album.
[video=youtube;wzS5-AjJ71E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzS5-AjJ71E[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Aug 20, 2013)

@Saylor

Ummm, then I think you might need to brush up on your German, the song is about cannibalism. >.>;

Lyrics as follows.


-German-
â€žSuche gut gebauten 18-30jÃ¤hrigen zum Schlachtenâ€œ -Der Metzgermeister

Heute treff' ich einen Herrn
Der hat mich zum Fressen gern
Weiche Teile und auch harte
stehen auf der Speisekarte

Denn du bist was du isst
und ihr wisst was es ist

Es ist mein Teil â€“ nein
Mein Teil â€“ nein
Da das ist mein Teil â€“ nein
Mein Teil â€“ nein

Die stumpfe Klinge gut und recht
Ich blute stark und mir ist schlecht
Muss ich auch mit der Ohnmacht kÃ¤mpfen
ich esse weiter unter KrÃ¤mpfen

Ist doch so gut gewÃ¼rzt
und so schÃ¶n flambiert
und so liebevoll auf Porzellan serviert
Dazu ein guter Wein 
und zarter Kerzenschein
Ja da lass ich mir Zeit 
Etwas Kultur muss sein

Denn du bist was du isst
Und ihr wisst was es ist

Es ist mein Teil â€“ nein
Mein Teil â€“ nein
Denn das ist mein Teil â€“ nein
Yes it's mein Teil â€“ nein

Ein Schrei wird zum Himmel fahren
Schneidet sich durch Engelsscharen
Vom Wolkendach fÃ¤llt Federfleisch
auf meine Kindheit mit Gekreisch

-English: FUNCTIONAL translation-

â€œLooking for a well-built 18 to 30-year-old to be slaughteredâ€
The Master Butcher [2]

Today I will meet a gentleman
He likes me so much he could eat me up
Soft parts and even hard ones [3]
are on the menu

Because you are what you eat
and you know what it is

It is my part â€“ no
My part â€“ no
There that's my part â€“ no
My part â€“ no

The dull blade good and proper
I'm bleeding heavily and feeling sick
Although I have to fight to stay awake
I keep eating while in convulsions

It's just so well seasoned 
and so nicely flambÃ©ed
and so lovingly served on porcelain
And with it, a good wine 
and gentle candlelight
Yeah I'll take my time
You've got to have some culture

Because you are what you eat
and you know what it is

It is my part â€“ no
My part â€“ no
Because that's my part â€“ no
Yes it's my part â€“ no

A cry will ascend to heaven
It will cut through hosts of angels
Feather-flesh will shriekingly fall
from the top of the clouds onto my childhood

[1] "Teil" means "part" or "piece", but can also be slang for "penis", similar to "thing" in English.

[2] Only present in the single version of the song: This is a direct quote from an online posting made by Armin Meiwes, a man in Germany who found a willing "victim" (Bernd JÃ¼rgen Brandes) to slaughter. Before the deed, Brandes wanted his penis cut off, and they ate it together.

[3] "Weiche Teile" is a pun on "Weichteile", which means "genitals" in German.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 20, 2013)

9/10 gotta love guitaring, drumming and shouting.

Have some Slipknot, the video makes me laugh.
[video=youtube;dPpCwST7M9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPpCwST7M9g[/video]


----------



## Namba (Aug 21, 2013)

9/10 Love Slipknot. Kind of a weird video, though.

[video=youtube;xo1umbi97IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo1umbi97IU[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Aug 21, 2013)

Fernin said:


> @Saylor
> 
> Ummm, then I think you might need to brush up on your German, the song is about cannibalism. >.>;
> 
> ...



GOD FUCKING DAMMIT I WAS LIED TO BY MY GERMAN TEACHER!!!!! >: (

Anyways, I love Nine Inch Nails and they fucking kick ass! I would have to give this a 10/10

[video=youtube;wAl3A2pYFhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAl3A2pYFhM[/video]

Now since we are in this type of mood, how about some of one of my favorites: The Melvins


----------



## Fernin (Aug 22, 2013)

6.5/10: Not great, but not terrible either. Wouldn't skip if it come up on shuffle in my car, but wouldn't put on my personal playlist either.

Next, some more German bands! This time OOMPH!, though this time singing a song in english. It's God is a Popstar.

[yt]3BpwImS4yyY[/yt]


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 22, 2013)

not really my thing but not bad 6/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5RVbch7rEg


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 22, 2013)

not really felling that 5/10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFWCiGKspnI
still here kraken that shits like liquid crack sugar


----------



## Fernin (Aug 22, 2013)

3/10: Far from ZZT's best.

I feel the need to kick this thread into high gear with something epic, enjoy the short, but ever so sweet Horn Cape, by Dagoba. Who needs lyrics when you ROCK, THAT,FUCKING,HARD!

[yt]LJDCTdrm8Bo[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't even need to open the video for this. I know it's epic because I've listened to it hell and back.
9/10

I have something chill here, with a twist of ominous after the 3min mark.
[video=youtube;pewRDWTjfR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pewRDWTjfR0&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&feature=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 23, 2013)

That was pretty cool! 8/10

Here's something a little different...binaural dubstep.
[video=youtube_share;bA2xa05V6ts]http://youtu.be/bA2xa05V6ts[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 24, 2013)

Not my usual thing, but rather pleasant 8.5/10.

FranZ:
[video=youtube;25sBhhOR4lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25sBhhOR4lw[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Aug 24, 2013)

Eh I'll give it a 7. Good instrument work and stuff but the lyrics... bleh....

A bit of my goth side. Love this band.
[video=youtube;-hUnuuSL4VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hUnuuSL4VQ[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 25, 2013)

Had to pause my song for this, Maynard and band, genius. 10/10
[video=youtube_share;wLdlw46Ru9I]http://youtu.be/wLdlw46Ru9I[/video]


----------



## Namba (Aug 25, 2013)

7/10 Nothing outstanding or new, but still pretty enjoyable.

[video=youtube;0VNyXCAZepM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VNyXCAZepM[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Aug 25, 2013)

6/10: Eh, it's alright.

And now, for something very, very special. Aphex Twin's Windowlicker.

[yt]UBS4Gi1y_nc[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Ooq23i-QGBM]http://youtu.be/Ooq23i-QGBM[/video] pay close attention 8/10


----------



## Fernin (Aug 25, 2013)

8/10: Good song, and a fun video.

Now for some more Aphex Twin, this time, Come to Daddy.

[yt]h-9UvrLyj3k[/yt]


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 25, 2013)

7/10 really not my thing but well done and I can appreciate that

the protomen: the will of one
[video=youtube;vm2ibnzM1YI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm2ibnzM1YI[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 26, 2013)

7/10 not bad, a bit untidy. The first part reminded me of Mclusky for some reason.

I remember when this came out, I can't believe it was 17 years ago!
[video=youtube;6K-VEXz9qSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K-VEXz9qSk[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Aug 26, 2013)

9/10 Not their best but still pretty awesome. :-D

[video=youtube;G4oLCJ07AZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4oLCJ07AZs[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 26, 2013)

Accretion said:


> 9/10 Not their best but still pretty awesome. :-D



No thanks, pass...

[video=youtube;c_DydKnpDsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_DydKnpDsk[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 27, 2013)

P cool. Yeah. 8/10

[video=youtube;KhNN9GIbsS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhNN9GIbsS0[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Aug 27, 2013)

Pillows...:-D definitely 8/10.

Some local Africa talent.
[video=youtube;6dp0zkmjaYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dp0zkmjaYc[/video]




Connor J. Coyote said:


> No thanks, pass...



Awwww Tim Skold is some good industrial rock stuff.  He was the guitarist of the Manson band. But I guess taste differs...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 27, 2013)

Accretion said:


> But I guess taste differs...


Yes.. I concur... 6.5/10

[video=youtube;PVYpHboJXcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVYpHboJXcA[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Aug 28, 2013)

Weird video, song wasn't bad but not exactly great to me. 5/10

[video=youtube;yaa76KVM-HA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaa76KVM-HA[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2013)

-_- o_- o_o O_O OwO @w@ QwQ

10 Contra's out of 10

The song hit all the right notes for me.

[video=youtube;QVRhUngL9KA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVRhUngL9KA[/video]


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 30, 2013)

9/10 rings
Some Infected Mushroom
[video=youtube;kipooHI1NGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kipooHI1NGc[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 30, 2013)

Not my thing, although the start was alright. 3/10

[video=youtube;zNPeMgeD4kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNPeMgeD4kY[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 31, 2013)

7/10
The music is fine and the lyrics seem clever, but his accent bugged me a little. Still, it was entertaining from what I heard. I like it!

[video=youtube;EfwJOyfmXj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfwJOyfmXj4[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Aug 31, 2013)

6/10: The music is pretty meh, but the lyrics are decent.

And now for something soothing. It's Gojira's "The Silver Cord".
[yt]G1OJwMn5jFo[/yt]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll give it 6/10 it was nice but dragged, even at 2:34. Feels like an album interlude or opening track but longer.

I'll throw a different genre in the mix.. Dave Matthews band and Jurassic 5. 

[video=youtube;kUw9Ej5VLnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUw9Ej5VLnM[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Aug 31, 2013)

It is an interlude song. X3


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll give it a 5.

[video=youtube;ZkJiDdM6vCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkJiDdM6vCU[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Sep 2, 2013)

7/10. That was a super nice song! But I prefer singing.

[video=youtube;acIUO6eLI0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acIUO6eLI0A[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 2, 2013)

Hewge said:


> But I prefer singing.



Not bad. 8.5/10.

[video=youtube;tf-KcA7kQ7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf-KcA7kQ7k[/video]


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 2, 2013)

8.5 I'll be adding that to my library.

[video=youtube_share;PSTVklRgmJ8]http://youtu.be/PSTVklRgmJ8[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Sep 5, 2013)

Not bad, not bad 6/10.

[video=youtube;7Le-mYN3dl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Le-mYN3dl0[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 7, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> Not bad, not bad 6/10.



Nails on a Chalkboard. 2/10.

[video=youtube;W4J6bFDvvwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4J6bFDvvwY[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Sep 11, 2013)

6/10 I'll need some weed to enjoy that more.

[video=youtube;cl2D7J_FL_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl2D7J_FL_U[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, I really liked that! Doesn't sound anything like the Korn I'm used to hearing, but it still sounds great. Refreshing, even... 9.5/10

[video=youtube_share;tF5l8YJVg1A]http://youtu.be/tF5l8YJVg1A[/video]


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Sep 14, 2013)

7/10
Not really my kind of song, but he seems quite talented. Still not sure...

[video=youtube;ONkiLR5Ehys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONkiLR5Ehys[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 14, 2013)

Ech. It was alright. 6/10

[video=youtube;v--IqqusnNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--IqqusnNQ[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 15, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Ech. It was alright. 6/10



6/10. Not bad.

[video=youtube;s_4qLC6EBDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_4qLC6EBDY[/video]


----------



## powderhound (Sep 15, 2013)

6/10. I kept waiting for it to build up to something but it didn't deliver, for me anyway.

Overwerk Daybreak 
[video=youtube_share;6KKKGpAZHAA]http://youtu.be/6KKKGpAZHAA[/video]


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 16, 2013)

5/10
[video=youtube;BihjWa47WuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BihjWa47WuM[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 16, 2013)

8/10
[video=youtube;bnQ9Lmi_4mo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnQ9Lmi_4mo[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 18, 2013)

Lord, the 70s are back... 7/10 not a fan of the genre, but I love the 70s


Here, try some old corny trance: Aceproject - Summer of Love
[video=youtube;OCRRhIJCIeU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCRRhIJCIeU[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 18, 2013)

Summertime loving (Loving in the summer time?)

I feel like I've outgrown this genre, 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-yn...D8PpsmfIaT3tw&feature=player_detailpage#t=892
Link so I can get the song singled out from this album


----------



## Hewge (Sep 19, 2013)

5/10 don't really like that kind of music, but I still enjoyed it. I also agree, humans are delicious!

[video=youtube;1vIGUgUGi7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vIGUgUGi7E[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 19, 2013)

8/10. I don't usually listen to that genre, but it makes me think of Daft Punk, The Killers, and The Bravery all rolled up into one.
[video=youtube;36zkP6HSLZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36zkP6HSLZw[/video]


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 20, 2013)

Not big on Cudi but I can't lie, I kinda like this song 7/10
[video=youtube;c_l4ZOVJ-ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_l4ZOVJ-ts[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 20, 2013)

A bit generic if I'm honest. 5/10

[video=youtube;qhZULM69DIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhZULM69DIw[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 21, 2013)

Good ol' classic. 8/10

[video=youtube_share;S3R0RHNHaU4]http://youtu.be/S3R0RHNHaU4[/video]


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 21, 2013)

7/10
[video=youtube;2uYs0gJD-LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uYs0gJD-LE[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Sep 22, 2013)

3/10. It only gets points because _gurls. _:v

[video=youtube;ABbqoHHY-IE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABbqoHHY-IE[/video]


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 22, 2013)

> the video above


9/10 good vocals, sick beat, good visuals, good sound quality
[video=youtube;s59EH_uutR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s59EH_uutR0[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 22, 2013)

potato/10

[video=youtube_share;GyhUEhtcbg8]http://youtu.be/GyhUEhtcbg8[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 22, 2013)

Hmm.. not really my thing... 5/10.

[video=youtube;HEwwc1Vovkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEwwc1Vovkk[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2013)

6/10 Classy, but this sort of thing doesn't quite grip me like...

[video=youtube;UGCJ0GWBcTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGCJ0GWBcTQ[/video]


----------



## Jags (Sep 23, 2013)

5/10. Ain't got nothin' on Mute City

[video=youtube;yFFljFuGfmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFFljFuGfmc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

8.5/10

Wow. That was pretty sweet, actually.

[video=youtube;4aKh19YVcJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aKh19YVcJo[/video]


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 24, 2013)

6/10
[video=youtube;5ltDyujqtm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ltDyujqtm4[/video]


----------



## Shaia (Sep 25, 2013)

7.5/10 So amazing song. I like this.

*Panic! At the Disco - But It's Better If You Do *


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 25, 2013)

Nah, not really for me, but it's good for what it was. 5/10

[video=youtube;5fNp9hYXrfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fNp9hYXrfU[/video]


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 25, 2013)

To think Brian Wilson composed this masterpiece at such a young age, timeless album. 10/10
[video=youtube;fQ12XZqC1iU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ12XZqC1iU[/video]


----------



## Namba (Sep 26, 2013)

7/10 Something struck me as interesting.

[video=youtube;3mJwqrZ4lNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mJwqrZ4lNI[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

6/10 Gets mega points for the creative ass video, but it's too dreary for me. :c

[video=youtube;NIUkgVQMVPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIUkgVQMVPU&amp;list=PLB323C12CFF1D57B9[/video]


----------



## Jags (Sep 27, 2013)

6.5/10, but reminds me a lot of Z-Fero

[video=youtube;9m7SldTq8CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m7SldTq8CY[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Sep 27, 2013)

9/10 I love Weird Al!
[video=youtube;_Bk0PlEIpa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bk0PlEIpa8[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmm, a little rough around the edges.. 6/10..

[video=youtube;ZW_xuSSTOBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW_xuSSTOBA[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Sep 30, 2013)

Was alright. Nice singing and sax! 6/10.

[video=youtube;ZhMoKHuHz_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhMoKHuHz_4[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Sep 30, 2013)

7/10, cheerful if a bit repetitive.
[video=youtube;y25stK5ymlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y25stK5ymlA[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

That's rather upbeat. 7/10

...

[video=youtube;6aXFNtEm7Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aXFNtEm7Hc[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 1, 2013)

10/10 because it is by far the best start-up music to any game console.

[video=youtube;KEeFNvvR-ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEeFNvvR-ng[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Oct 1, 2013)

Delightful, 8/10

Ah the memories:
[video=youtube;CDl9ZMfj6aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Oct 5, 2013)

6.5/10, it's alright. I definitely prefer it over the original.

[video=youtube;29YmhLN0m-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29YmhLN0m-A[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10. Reminds me of something Primus would do.

[video=youtube;BIxw1YSJgDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIxw1YSJgDM[/video]

Yeah, all they had was the live version.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2013)

Kamelot is pretty good, but they do have better songs 8/10

[video=youtube;qUehtbO-c_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUehtbO-c_4&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=26[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 6, 2013)

Dark, laden with foreboding. I like it! 8.5/10

[video=youtube;xvZk0mDXgMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZk0mDXgMs[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Oct 8, 2013)

Not the kind of stuff I listen too, but it was fine. 6/10.

[video=youtube;GySJ1bHPsS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GySJ1bHPsS0[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 9, 2013)

Umm.. Not really feelin' it... 5/10.

[video=youtube;Xv744Ckqp5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv744Ckqp5U[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 10, 2013)

6/10
[video=youtube;va8nBUhDdjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=va8nBUhDdjw[/video]


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Oct 10, 2013)

4/10
[video=youtube;v6xU96KLBL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6xU96KLBL4[/video]


----------



## Namba (Oct 10, 2013)

8/10 I love the Pixies.

[video=youtube;fXoDtkliSgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXoDtkliSgY[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Oct 15, 2013)

3/10

[video=youtube;02J61h9eqAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02J61h9eqAM[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 15, 2013)

It was good, but nothing special. 7/10.

[video=youtube;agVpq_XXRmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agVpq_XXRmU[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 15, 2013)

6/10 - The verses weren't bad. Had kind of a cool, bluesy, psychedelic sound.

And now for something completely different.

[video=youtube;4A3jM3W6mCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A3jM3W6mCc[/video]


----------



## derpherp (Oct 19, 2013)

8/10
[video=youtube;BxoD9zWY9Rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=BxoD9zWY9Rg[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 19, 2013)

Pass. 2/10.

[video=youtube;6pgykdqmExk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pgykdqmExk[/video]


----------



## Meshytroid (Oct 20, 2013)

4/10
I can really enjoy a few forms of music in that style but the vocals in general and what I personally find to be cliches in the lyrics are killing it somewhat for me. I'm also not too impressed with the hook. 
[video=youtube;DW2sWSgofbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW2sWSgofbg[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Oct 25, 2013)

9/10!! I love metal like that and that song kicks ass, right there. 
Now for some Nirvana!! 
[video=youtube;V611wjcecJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V611wjcecJI[/video]


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Oct 26, 2013)

7/10 Never been a big Nirvana fan.

[video=youtube;A63VwWz1ij0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A63VwWz1ij0[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 26, 2013)

Hell yeah! I love me some good ole Nirvana. I've never heard the original version by The Vaselines, maybe I should... 9.5/10

Anyway, here's this:
[video=youtube_share;mYKLvYGqaC0]http://youtu.be/mYKLvYGqaC0[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2013)

A very talented group of kids here. I wonder how many of them actually listen to Tool, pretty uncommon for folk at that age. 8.5/10

[video=youtube;Pii8T2l64Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pii8T2l64Vs[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 1, 2013)

9.5/10 - Fucking TRIVIUM!!! \m/

[video=youtube;Vz-ioUeUcR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz-ioUeUcR4&amp;list=RD02FI5o6TJfr6Y[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Nov 2, 2013)

Eehh. Sounds like all other music of that genre. I liked the last minute of it, though! 3/10

[video=youtube;1RaKSRU60bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RaKSRU60bw[/video]


----------



## Korpi (Nov 2, 2013)

Not my cup of tea but catchy 7/10
[video=youtube;1ooXPFRh6rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ooXPFRh6rs[/video]


----------



## Stawks (Nov 3, 2013)

2/10

I'll give it credit for only being mostly generic... the vox were pretty terrible and the drums do that boring chugging thing that I think I'm supposed to think is cool but I just don't... But all the same I didn't totally hate it, I guess. I mean I'd never listen too it. But I've heard worse.

[video=youtube;0xgXDyxEvTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xgXDyxEvTo[/video]


----------



## Coyote Club (Nov 3, 2013)

It made for good background music with it's gentle vocals and catchy beat. I'll give it a 60% rating.

Edit: Here's my song to contribute. I'll learn to embed soon...

The Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-EKcjpEIGo


----------



## derpherp (Nov 3, 2013)

9 out of 10

[video=youtube;gXC7BPUG8uU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=gXC7BPUG8uU[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 3, 2013)

2/10.. not my thing..

[video=youtube;JmGMzyajA2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmGMzyajA2U[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Nov 6, 2013)

4/10 kind of dull

[video=youtube;grwfO10JUWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grwfO10JUWE[/video]

I just saw this movie again for the first time since I was a kid, and the music still kicks ass.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

That's the golden age! :3 
7/10

[video=youtube;nSlyX297LoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSlyX297LoM[/video]

:V
Whoever comes in, you know you fucking remember this and thought it sounded awesome.


----------



## Saga (Nov 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> :V
> Whoever comes in, you know you fucking remember this and thought it sounded awesome.


More enjoyable than any other techno/mariechno/whateverthekidsarecallingitthesedays 
10/10
would bang
lights on
[video=youtube;UKjj4hk0pV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKjj4hk0pV4[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 9, 2013)

6.5/10. I like Nas, but West Coast rap is more my style TBH.

[video=youtube;nI1_u4Qj8Yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI1_u4Qj8Yc[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

7/10 That was some epic hard rocking stuff. Now for a band that maybe shouldn't be considered a guilty pleasure.

[video=youtube;uCUpvTMis-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCUpvTMis-Y[/video]


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

6/10 It's no The Black Parade.

[video=youtube;ZsqZl3VqoM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsqZl3VqoM4[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 10, 2013)

11/10, only because I have a Facebook and can relate to this song.

[video=youtube;eBwrbEgRhC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBwrbEgRhC0[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

The vocals are way too clean for the music and lyrical content; it almost sounds like she is singing for a church choir because of her very traditional approach. Still, as a whole the song is okay so: 6/10

[video=youtube;QkubQCI4Fxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkubQCI4Fxo[/video]


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 13, 2013)

5/10 bad genre and too slow
http://youtu.be/Nqe7jPX6DQY


----------



## Echoshock (Nov 14, 2013)

10/10 I just came.

[video=youtube;42j-ZhAwyZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42j-ZhAwyZA[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not feeling it 6/10
[video=youtube;6j7KuQACZVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7KuQACZVM&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=2[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 15, 2013)

Classic stuff but maybe not infinitely repeatable 9/10

[video=youtube;MAN4HkZhO3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAN4HkZhO3U[/video]


----------



## gangstaguru (Nov 17, 2013)

6/10 never really been the biggest fan of Marvin's music

[video=youtube;A2YDdGXvfPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2YDdGXvfPM[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry, not really my thing :/ 4/10

[video=youtube;XeNKhm09Q88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeNKhm09Q88[/video]


----------



## Antronach (Nov 21, 2013)

Sounds like some surfer tune, but the singer doesn't really sound like he's singing. Not something I'd listen to, sorry.

[video=youtube;zGuxWmVdDhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGuxWmVdDhA[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 25, 2013)

Electronic music that I kind of like?  What kind of madness is this?!

But seriously, I like how this didn't give me a headache unlike other songs.  I could definitely imagine this as club music, or a soundtrack for a fast-paced arcade game.  Not a lot I can say against it, it was pretty solid.  8.9 out of 10

[video=youtube;3gN_vSiPyOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gN_vSiPyOs[/video]

I am aware that this is for a live singing competition, and the audience is annoying.  Just give it a shot and listen through the whole thing.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 1, 2013)

Not bad; 7/10.

[yt]lSIw09oqsYo[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 1, 2013)

9/10 That was some classy stuff. I'd heard the music before but who knows where!

Now for some classic modern r&b
[video=youtube;t5XNWFw5HVw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5XNWFw5HVw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 1, 2013)

God no, that was awful 1/10, it isn't the *worst* thing I ever heard but lil wayne seems kinda good after that


METALLICA MOTHERFUCKER
[video=youtube_share;Oh-s7oHJBP8]http://youtu.be/Oh-s7oHJBP8[/video]


----------



## Namba (Dec 2, 2013)

8/10 I enjoy Metallica every now and then.

[video=youtube;LWJYaep-0sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWJYaep-0sg[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 2, 2013)

Never heard of this SP song before. It sounds like Billy Corgan trying on Marilyn Manson... and it actually sounds alright. 8/10

[video=youtube;ahJ6Kh8klM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahJ6Kh8klM4[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Dec 6, 2013)

2/10

[video=youtube;u6xRSafBV8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6xRSafBV8o[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Dec 8, 2013)

4/10 OKish

Showtek:
[video=youtube;QCyIY10KBnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCyIY10KBnk[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 8, 2013)

7.5/10 Thats was pretty cool

[video=youtube_share;q4d1jsmfuEM]http://youtu.be/q4d1jsmfuEM[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 9, 2013)

7/10
Not bad at all.

[video=youtube;HlL2hTITAZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlL2hTITAZk[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Dec 9, 2013)

That was most good. 6/10.
[video=youtube;ja_Y6MvLeJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja_Y6MvLeJs[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 9, 2013)

5/10 not my cuppa tea, would probably like it when out drunk in a club though.

[video=youtube;yGHHZdqywNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGHHZdqywNA[/video]

This song is two in one..  changes at like 1:50


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 11, 2013)

... he's singing, right? I can't hear the lyrics before 2:00  6/10 interesting change half way 

[video=youtube;svJvT6ruolA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svJvT6ruolA[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 11, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> ... he's singing, right? I can't hear the lyrics before 2:00  6/10 interesting change half way
> 
> [video=youtube;svJvT6ruolA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svJvT6ruolA[/video]


 It's called screaming and shouting  Hardcore punk


SKIPPETH ME (Although I love the prodigy..)


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10

[video=youtube;Y99bSjy_JHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y99bSjy_JHQ[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2013)

I like this sort of music, yes, but this accent puts me off. 5/10

[video=youtube;dsh9xzTCFRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsh9xzTCFRk[/video]


----------



## Pogonip (Dec 12, 2013)

9/10 actually liked it a lot, even though I don't listen to that style of music ever

[video=youtube;-yTY4t9b0jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yTY4t9b0jw[/video]


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2013)

9/10 It reminds me of Radiohead's album Kid A for some reason.

[video=youtube;fcmhd7srRl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcmhd7srRl8[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 12, 2013)

Not one of the better NIN tracks compared to their older stuff. 5/10

[video=youtube;r6I2Ek_j_Xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6I2Ek_j_Xc[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Dec 12, 2013)

Didn't understand any of it 2/10.

As for this one, it is nearly xmas after all.
[video=youtube;GmZg7tvGN9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmZg7tvGN9o[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 12, 2013)

The pictures match the music very well, I like how mystical the song sounds while having a basic soft rock template. 7/10

[video=youtube;Sk5SkiBna24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk5SkiBna24[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Dec 12, 2013)

7/10: Eh, not my style, but not terrible.

Found the video for this song on my hard drive earlier today, buried in stuff I haven't looked through in years. Fuck I miss the 90s.... Also Keith could SO be a Malkavian...

[yt]rmHDhAohJlQ[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2013)

8.5/10. I love the Prodigy.

[video=youtube;we5AZoVhqDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we5AZoVhqDA[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Dec 13, 2013)

7/10. It was pretty swell. :]

[video=youtube;OfxcRLp4OSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxcRLp4OSg[/video]


----------



## Namba (Dec 13, 2013)

such 80s. very syth. wow 9/10
In all seriousness, I love the vocals for some reason.

[video=youtube;hwI30N-DGcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hwI30N-DGcw[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 13, 2013)

This brings me back memories of when the 80's revival bands were really getting into full swing in the early 2000's. 7/10

[video=youtube;d2pz7v4V-Qk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2pz7v4V-Qk[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Dec 13, 2013)

That was goood 8/10.

[video=youtube;RcxQxh6J83I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcxQxh6J83I[/video]


----------



## pigscale (Dec 13, 2013)

Its very chill and smooth sounding, not really my genre though. 6/10

[video=youtube;F1O2xEV8ohg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1O2xEV8ohg[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Dec 13, 2013)

6/10: Decent, but not one of NIN's best efforts. 

And while we're on the subject of Nine Inch Nails... 

[yt]wwvLlEtxX3o[/yt]

Also as a bonus the obligatory Closer! Because come on, who doesn't love this song, or its video?
[yt]PTFwQP86BRs[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 14, 2013)

2/10. I'm sorry, but I couldn't really get into it.

[yt]mqwCko-kzR0[/yt]


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 14, 2013)

1/10
Not my style at all.
[video=youtube;1XQEmRVLWAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XQEmRVLWAo&amp;list=PLawomr-2u_FfQWg-ea-o_kL9japutN4W_[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 14, 2013)

2/10 not my jam at all.

one of my favorite shantys (skip to 0:50 if you're impatient):

[video=youtube;OKwhmuE4klA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKwhmuE4klA[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 14, 2013)

The video is cute but the words are a little clumsy. 6/10

[video=youtube;_GAGFngepGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GAGFngepGA[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 14, 2013)

4/10. Not my cup of tea.

[yt]OUpP02enWgU[/yt]


----------



## pigscale (Dec 14, 2013)

5/10 its groovy, not a fan though.

[video=youtube;9otg_Cm50RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9otg_Cm50RE[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 15, 2013)

The texture of this song is really cool. 8/10

[video=youtube;3MR5mnsyALs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MR5mnsyALs[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 15, 2013)

Not bad, but not really good either. Just meh. 6/10

[video=youtube_share;KtaMTIQuwA8]http://youtu.be/KtaMTIQuwA8[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Dec 15, 2013)

8/10 Very interesting and spicy. 

[video=youtube;3A2pDU6qmjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A2pDU6qmjI[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

10/10. Lived up to my expectations.

[yt]sHY1xCl4Qak[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 16, 2013)

Groovy stuff 8/10

[video=youtube;y6y_4_b6RS8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6y_4_b6RS8[/video]


----------



## epslion (Dec 17, 2013)

id give a 7/10 but its mainly because of the lyrics

[video=youtube;NCaH-qqTWpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCaH-qqTWpk&amp;list=FLLUEtSwg24IiwWRQ_MK-KnQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2013)

That was fucking beautiful! 11/10

[video=youtube_share;RoVAUUFjl0I]http://youtu.be/RoVAUUFjl0I[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 18, 2013)

very energetic i like it 10/10!

[video=youtube;1aXrLt9a6eE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aXrLt9a6eE[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 18, 2013)

It is okay, kinda generic. 6/10

[video=youtube;i-BznQE6B8U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-BznQE6B8U[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Dec 18, 2013)

Not my thing 3/10

Lol:
[video=youtube;LiyY8C5fdK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiyY8C5fdK4[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 18, 2013)

Whoa; today was actually the first time I watched 'Young Guns'; small world...

Anyway, the song was pretty good, but I usually can't get into the groove of rap, so 4/10.

[yt]t4qwroKcYoo[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Dec 20, 2013)

7/10 good guitar work

[video=youtube;TZA6VrwkLig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZA6VrwkLig[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't know what else to say besides 8/10

Now for one of my surprise favorite songs of this year! 

[video=youtube;3xUfCUFPL-8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xUfCUFPL-8[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Dec 21, 2013)

7/10

[video=youtube;qwUQgHiUiYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwUQgHiUiYA[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2013)

Namba said:


> Animals as Leaders- Thoroughly at home


This was actually the first time I clicked on a AaL song. 
Surprisingly good, thanks for introducing me to this.
I guess nudity isn't bad if you photoshop the nipples away :V
Extra rating 9/10

@Hewge's vid
I like her voice. The song itself reminds me of Florence & The machine and Of monsters and men
8/10

[video=youtube;T-meJmz3D0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-meJmz3D0E[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Dec 21, 2013)

7/10: Not my taste in music, but not inherently bad.

I may be gay, but hell if I wouldn't bend my tastes for 80s Annie Lennox.
[yt]qeMFqkcPYcg[/yt]

And now as a bonus, a study in the creepy cool effects of under cranking. Missionary Man.
[yt]0-Q3cp3cp88[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Both videos get an 8/10 for the chilly vibes.


[yt]7uhYYnf7kUw[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 22, 2013)

Chill as anything 9/10

This next song means more to me than anything else.

[video=youtube;kfFQJU9tl7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfFQJU9tl7g[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Dec 23, 2013)

6/10: To sparse for my tastes. 

And now for some 80's style love. Kavinsky is epic.

[yt]MV_3Dpw-BRY[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 23, 2013)

8/10 kavinsky is awesome

_
[video=youtube_share;SFLVSxc8nVA]http://youtu.be/SFLVSxc8nVA[/video]


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 23, 2013)

7/10, while I'm not that big into iron maiden, an old school metalhead friend of mine taught me to appreciate them, among others.

You all have probably never heard of firewater, but every time I listen to em they climb just a little higher onto my list of all time favorite bands ever <3

[video=youtube;JPmn_wU5Cu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPmn_wU5Cu0[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 23, 2013)

7/10 well done! not my style but its not bad.

yeeeeah i renember listening to this more than a year ago! recently rediscovered it and though id chug it here:

[video=youtube;35uTnQ7rmY8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35uTnQ7rmY8[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 23, 2013)

7/10 pretty cool

[video=youtube;740TB17Dsn0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=740TB17Dsn0[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Dec 24, 2013)

3/10 Not my thing.

[video=youtube;h4-lKMGII_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4-lKMGII_k[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 24, 2013)

dafuq? not my stuf but its ok 6/10

[video=youtube;NQYTKw9W34k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQYTKw9W34k[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Dec 25, 2013)

9/10: Bombastic and rough, I like it.

So there's some video game music. Now how about some music inspired BY a videogame. To quote TV tropes, "Give a listen to "Reignite", based on some of the most iconic themes from the first and third games. Manly Tears and Heroic Resolve will soon follow.".

[yt]re32xnyYP3A[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 25, 2013)

9/10 Amazing voice

_____
[video=youtube_share;uN3yqMr3ffY]http://youtu.be/uN3yqMr3ffY[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Dec 25, 2013)

I love Nightwish so much 10/10

Sorry this was the best vid of this track I could find:
[video=youtube;Ht-m4vMWRqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht-m4vMWRqA[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Dec 27, 2013)

5/10: The beat isn't bad. The rest of it? Just, eh. No thanks.

Yes, I know I just posted this in another thread, but it's epic enough to go here as well. Gojira's Vacuity.
[yt]gFecpwdkS_8[/yt]


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 27, 2013)

5/10, I can tell it's pretty well done for the genre, but I don't really have the stomach for metal like that. I'd probably have a blast hearing it live, but would I sit here and listen to a playlist of stuff like this voluntarily? nope.

[video=youtube;FTk1twBoBak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTk1twBoBak[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Dec 27, 2013)

1/10 I made it to 2:15 and it was too much to bear. I just cannot stand dubstep.

[video=youtube;R4veHQiZyHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4veHQiZyHs[/video]


----------



## Pine (Dec 27, 2013)

9/10 gotta love the classics

This song doesn't have a YouTube vid because #omghipsterunderground
The song is called Reality Check by Lionize, and it's the blue play button on the left side of the page.
http://lionizemusic.com/home.php/


----------



## Leonide (Dec 30, 2013)

Fernin said:


> 5/10: The beat isn't bad. The rest of it? Just, eh. No thanks.
> 
> Yes, I know I just posted this in another thread, but it's epic enough to go here as well. Gojira's Vacuity.



i've gotta say something. Gojira is pure awesome, and that song is one of their best. 10/10. i should have gone to the slayer/gojira concert they had... forever regret.


now, the post above me i rate at about a 7/10, it's put together well, and it doesn't suck. i can see it getting airplay on the radio. it's just not what i listen to though. it's a good song.

now, THIS is what i listen to(turn your sound up for proper listening):

[video=youtube;9xP_KFgZBQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xP_KFgZBQw[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 30, 2013)

It's okay 6/10

[video=youtube;Zl1__PhECzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl1__PhECzg[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 30, 2013)

1/10 almost broke my brain

[video=youtube;DRxjCjU_foM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRxjCjU_foM&amp;list=PLO_WZCimKasyFnho3dnsVhEi  0m7msYlxU[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

7/10 not too bad.

[yt]Jnc9wz_EO0M[/yt]


----------



## RockerFox (Dec 30, 2013)

6/10 not my cup of tea but still good in its right
[video=youtube;EdF0EqNWGcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdF0EqNWGcg[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 31, 2013)

8/10 - good time music!

[yt]q0bjEEyDh5o[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10 and your song made me think of the one I'm going to link

[video=youtube;KxFH1sijW44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxFH1sijW44[/video]


----------



## jay-tiger (Jan 1, 2014)

6/10 I can respect the style of music, but by halfway through the song I wanted to stab something. Still, unique and kinda pretty  at some points.
 [video=youtube;_mDxcDjg9P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mDxcDjg9P4[/video]


----------



## Matt Conner (Jan 2, 2014)

3/10

I loathe vampire weekend, it's all my damn sister plays in the car x3
[video=youtube;H_TqqZ-aGd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_TqqZ-aGd8[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 2, 2014)

10/10 now thats some music i can respect!

[video=youtube;99Hpt-eaT2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Hpt-eaT2o[/video]


----------



## Karabos (Jan 2, 2014)

5/10. Never really like the OST in GW2 although it's a good MMO.

[video=youtube;bEPBefYxfWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEPBefYxfWs[/video]

I feel like this is one of those songs you would put on when on a long road trip on a lone stretch of interstate on a clear night with the stars and the moon out.


----------



## Sar (Jan 2, 2014)

7/10 It had a pretty nice buildup.

[yt]jIvBpe7q1Cg[/yt]


----------



## Matt Conner (Jan 2, 2014)

9/10, I love me some Thin Lizzy. Most of my music library is actually just 60-80's era rock, and they fit the bill for sure.
[video=youtube;tKe_D9ACgNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKe_D9ACgNo[/video]
dat sax


----------



## Fernin (Jan 4, 2014)

10/10: Fantastic. <3

And now, for something completely different. Suicide Commando's Face of Death (Blind Rage Mix), and as a bonus, Hellraiser. Few better songs to play just about any FPS to.

[yt]mHvrY2CSfyw[/yt]

[yt]xBdD4QTERfM[/yt]


----------



## FocusedXMind (Jan 5, 2014)

5/10 for first vid
7/10 for second
[video=youtube;lE8tCq_hev8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE8tCq_hev8[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Jan 5, 2014)

4/10: Just not doing it for me.

Now, how about something that is for lack of a better word. Fucking EPIC. This ranks right up next to Dagoba's Horn Cape as one of my favorite instrumental pieces. It's Two Steps From Hell's "Norwegian Pirate".
[yt]tvriqdS3vsc[/yt]


----------



## Hooky (Jan 5, 2014)

Science Blaster by SpellingPhailer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quxzJ5xyuC4


----------



## Fernin (Jan 5, 2014)

You forgot to rate the song above you. ;p


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 5, 2014)

I like 8 bit music...So...7/10.

[video=youtube;TZ6xUNpEyXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ6xUNpEyXk[/video]


----------



## FocusedXMind (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmm. not bad. David Banner goes pretty hard at times 8/10

[video=youtube;BCIYbVs2CRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCIYbVs2CRE[/video]


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm sorry about my rating for this song. I'm probably the worst person to have to be the one to critique this. I just don't like "this type" of music. But to be fair, I did listen to the entire song so my rating can be respectable: *1/10

*When I first heard "Southern Comfort Zone" by Brad Paisley, it brought tears my eyes. This song still gives me chills. Paisley's songs are the only ones that can actually make me be overcome with emotion (I can really relate to "Accidental Racist"). This instantly became one of my favorite songs, and I even got to be part of a web chat with Paisley when he unveiled the music video for the song. Unfortunately, I was a little disappointed with the video because it's mostly just him running around in different locations. However, this song is one of the most beautiful I've ever heard. So instead of the actual music video, here's the official lyric video.

[yt]du5O2mO9FKk[/yt]


----------



## Darkgrim (Jan 10, 2014)

That song it's pretty great! that's one of the styles of music that i like, 10/10 in my opinion :3


(the song starts at 0:43)

[video=youtube;ZGbNq_flErA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ZGbNq_flErA#t=44[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jan 12, 2014)

9.5/10 That was nice :3 

[video=youtube;u-oZyAKiWsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-oZyAKiWsc[/video]


----------



## FocusedXMind (Jan 19, 2014)

Whoa, that's weird.. but in a good way
7.5/10

[video=youtube;VFUdRSrz5Lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFUdRSrz5Lw[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 23, 2014)

1/10... [like nails on a chalkboard]..

[video=youtube;1U13MD22jFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U13MD22jFo[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd give this song a 7/10. Has a good beat to it, but not really something I would fit in a playlist.

[yt]2tWqj_oXumE[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 27, 2014)

9/10 would listen again
Sounds like an awesome track for dance classes or exercise routines. Very upbeat and fun!

[video=youtube_share;0zveulHhM8k]http://youtu.be/0zveulHhM8k[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 30, 2014)

8/10 Very nice, sounds like a nice relaxing coffee house track =]..Time for something more upbeat, let me turn you out.

[yt]-CL89fxfGZI[/yt]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 3, 2014)

8/10.. not bad..

[video=youtube;VxqaI_c9j_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxqaI_c9j_g[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Feb 12, 2014)

That was quite interesting 7/10

NSFW:
[video=youtube;3C5nE4UqqLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C5nE4UqqLk[/video]


----------



## FocusedXMind (Feb 15, 2014)

9/10
pretty funny and catchy
[video=youtube;NPFVBIqXAE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPFVBIqXAE0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 15, 2014)

9/10 that was really cool! The video is amazing
_
[video=youtube_share;Fi_HnGx0t1Q]http://youtu.be/Fi_HnGx0t1Q[/video]


----------



## Inignem (Feb 15, 2014)

0/10, sounds like a band of boys covering Marilyn Manson 

Now rate this 


http://youtu.be/_EKmP7Zuzts


----------



## Picea (Feb 22, 2014)

I can't give an accurate rating, I'm not really used to it.  Benifit of the doubt rating is 6/10, that's the way it is.  Have nothin' to compare it to.      Sorry.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z3hxJ-c2xA


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 22, 2014)

3/10, not really my thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVr5RtEqpc0


----------



## Picea (Feb 23, 2014)

That's a bit better , 8/10 bud. 

 (Sorry, its a trailer park boys  saying).  Don't be a grey cloud, when there's none in the sky.    I've  seen B. Tallent up here before here, so here's this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDK33zrnIVM&feature=kp

 Is  it sacrilege to ask for double or nothing?  What kind of hell could I  live in, if it was, anyway? I'm a gamblin' man, and I can roll those  bones with either hand.

Therefore, here's the inspiration for  Heith Ledger's joker impersonation, thanks to Tom Waits, a presentation  that lives on forever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wfamPW3Eaw&feature=kp


----------



## Fernin (Feb 23, 2014)

1st song 8/10: You can never go wrong with Billy.
2nd song 1/10: Sorry, but I was bored. So, painfully, bored. -_-

Alright, now for mine toss in here! The lone exception to my "can't spell crap without rap" musical world view, it's Eminem's Rap God. How, the bloody fucking hell is this man still this good. @.@

[yt]XbGs_qK2PQA[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 23, 2014)

umm...we'll go with a 4/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQO_ZFxQYls


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 23, 2014)

3/10 

[video=youtube;rpNbJWzxoZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpNbJWzxoZM[/video]


----------



## Yaranaika (Feb 23, 2014)

6/10

[video=youtube;uAsV5-Hv-7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 26, 2014)

We'll go with a /10 just because American classic.

This is the song I chose as my fursona's "theme song", both because it portrays his life situation and state of mind quite well. Plus, I have a deep personal connection to this song, and it's a ton of fun to play, and the string bit at the end just pulls at my heart strings because I learned theory on a cello.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o97aFI8waII


----------



## DMAN14 (Feb 26, 2014)

I dont do the whole scream/hard metal thing so... 3/10

I feel like there is a lack of country so...

[video=youtube;KmxaY_OVvWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmxaY_OVvWA[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 26, 2014)

7/10 i love my country music! though there are some better ones, but this one is not bad ;3

i think there is a suspicious lack of shantys up in here! let me fix that...

[video=youtube;xqBQDNuLB-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqBQDNuLB-g[/video]


----------



## marda (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, that's really awesome! I love when video games have good music! 9/10

Here's an incredible guitar cover (pretty much exactly the same as the original, just wanted to share this kickass girl with the world) of a song I can safely say I want played at my funeral, and hell, maybe even my wedding.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbE-FPSMEO4


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 2, 2014)

Though I'm not a fan of metal, that song sounds very nice , and I like the simplicity of just the two instruments! 8/10!

And now, here's a song from an alternative/indie band's album that's releasing on the 10th:
[video=youtube;dELKUivJo4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dELKUivJo4w[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 2, 2014)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2DlueFfxuU


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Mar 6, 2014)

7.89/10

[video=youtube;-tzQxqn9Z3g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tzQxqn9Z3g&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 6, 2014)

- wrong thread - sorry


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 6, 2014)

Not what I usually listen to, but it's not bad at all.

8/10

[video=youtube;6gE1FCNFG40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gE1FCNFG40[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Mar 9, 2014)

7/10
[video=youtube;D2srovkhf0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2srovkhf0w[/video]
railing liiine after liiine after liiiine


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 9, 2014)

6/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpNMyoO37vo


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

3/10 - it's nothing against the individual song. the genre is simply too hardcore for me

I'd recommend starting at 1:25

[video=youtube;JP_y0JIsEfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP_y0JIsEfE[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Mar 10, 2014)

8/10...Real majestic sounding, almost like something that would be used in a trailer of some sort. 

[video=youtube;OG3PnQ3tgzY#t=26]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY#t=26[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 10, 2014)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_10zZ1XpmU0


----------



## Benji (Mar 10, 2014)

8.75/10 - not exactly my kind of listening, but those guitar riffs were awesome!

http://youtu.be/lDK9QqIzhwk


----------



## Antronach (Mar 11, 2014)

I wasn't too fond of this song before and I haven't really gotten fond of it now. There's just not much going to it. Very little melody, bland lyrics and a lackluster solo. Maybe it _was_ amazing, but it hasn't aged well. Sorry. :/

[video=youtube;8uLK4hDJC84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uLK4hDJC84[/video]


----------



## marda (Mar 11, 2014)

2/10 because there are some parts I liked but for the most part I can't stand that kind of music, it's only redeeming qualities were the guitar and and the interesting vocals (I think?) around 2:10 or so. Too much electronic computer generated everything for me.

Now--how 'bout some Vandals?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKtZoI3XaVQ


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 12, 2014)

7/10, a little too punk-y for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvHxM6D3csg


----------



## Casual Cat (Mar 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> 7/10, a little too punk-y for me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvHxM6D3csg



I usually don't like metal. But this was tolerable, so 6/10. 

Here, have some chiptunes.


----------



## zacharida (Mar 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctzd94u33_M

9/10
i love this song :3


----------



## zacharida (Mar 15, 2014)

oh sorry i rated my own song :/ my rating is 4/10. not heavy enough for me


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 18, 2014)

7/10, not thrashy enough for me.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRQFdSPcg9Y


----------



## Saylor (Mar 21, 2014)

8/10 Only thing I see a problem with is the vocalist sounds kinda off. But, that doesn't matter too much to me when I hear the insane guitar and bass riffs that it opens up with and in the chorus. This song is overall pretty badass. 

Now for a little bit of Ramones inspired punk rock. 
[video=youtube;ZtUZihr-_U0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtUZihr-_U0[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Mar 23, 2014)

8/10 I listened to a lot of screeching weasel in highschool, but you posted a weak album.
[video=youtube;tWKfo3LDI1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWKfo3LDI1Q[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 23, 2014)

7/10, I'm way over my Kraftwerk phase.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9ORDncKKkI


----------



## Zerig (Apr 4, 2014)

Dead thread. Anyway 5/10, it was alright, but I'm picky about metal.

[video=youtube;Sq3YD7fNZTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq3YD7fNZTI[/video]

the actual song starts around :55.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 5, 2014)

10/10, I wish I still had the VHS of 'This Is Spinal Tap' with that video at the beginning XD

[yt]Jj1KTPOqd_A[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Apr 7, 2014)

7/10 great guitar work

[video=youtube;yXmwdljfdf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXmwdljfdf0[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 13, 2014)

Pretty solid, but I don't think the vocals were angry enough. 7.5/10

A word of caution, the intro and outro of this video are annoying and a lot louder than the song itself.
[video=youtube_share;Qzdy_jaS4nw]http://youtu.be/Qzdy_jaS4nw[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 13, 2014)

6/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMBHYZEkvAs


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10.
Pantera for me is unadulterated nostalgia. They were a proper mixture of metal and acoustic music that sort of has elements of folk ballads to me.

If anyone is interested in this, it is possibly one of the greatest music videos for one of the best songs in the genre of Witch house.
[video=youtube;nqVs_dUgTKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqVs_dUgTKM[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 15, 2014)

4/10. It wasn't exactly bad, I just couldn't get in the groove.

[yt]sJNV4FMpGh8[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 15, 2014)

4/10...WTF did I just watch!?!?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQzS2-SeJTQ


----------



## Namba (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10 The production doesn't do it justice. Needs more PUNCH

[video=youtube;d-2pWJNBeD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-2pWJNBeD4[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 16, 2014)

8/10..."Follow The Leader" was by far my favorite Korn album.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ5J3N4FcmA


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 16, 2014)

6/10. That bald guy looks like shit was in his cheeks the whole time... Like he was a squirrel, or a bulldog with those jowls.

[video=youtube;fJnGtSO5nSw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJnGtSO5nSw[/video]

I win this thread forever.


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 16, 2014)

7/10 brings back good memories.  you may think that you have won but you are sadly mistaken behold!http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ASiAZ0XQAIg#


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 17, 2014)

Barney was my favorite show growing up. 4/10; biased scoring.

[video=youtube;d_2AaFEnVC8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_2AaFEnVC8[/video]


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah, I... actually don't have anything to say, save that I score it a 5.8/10.

[video=youtube;CjiNpBIKYSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjiNpBIKYSM[/video]


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 18, 2014)

4/10 Eh that didn't sit too well with me.

[video=youtube;E9aN93S8nl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9aN93S8nl8[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

8/10 just because I love (most) 80's music
[video=youtube;veuZm8lnack]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veuZm8lnack[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 19, 2014)

7/10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sXPmz9b4lM


----------



## Zerig (Apr 20, 2014)

6/10, I could never really get into Iron Maiden, which is weird because I love metal. It was alright though.

[video=youtube;tcQrOG7BJq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcQrOG7BJq8[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 20, 2014)

7/10 sounds like a mash-up of like 14 different genres but still pretty rad
[video=youtube;jW4VZ5J0fNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW4VZ5J0fNQ[/video]


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 21, 2014)

7/10 Choice sounds
[video=youtube;mO_u-EkJZ8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO_u-EkJZ8E[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10 Tonetta is god tier

[video=youtube;Ljv8xCt4Bq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljv8xCt4Bq8[/video]


----------



## ChikaraWolf (Apr 23, 2014)

Haha, my dad listened to David Bowie when I was a kid so I remember this very well . 8/10

I know this might not be everyone's taste but to whoever sees it, give it a listen > https://soundcloud.com/sorrowgarage/spooky-black-without-you


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 23, 2014)

6/10 meh, it wasn't bad but it didn't do anything for me

[video=youtube;swmuqGWgZCc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swmuqGWgZCc[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 25, 2014)

Gotta love Psychostick...9/10

[video=youtube_share;3Ykg-yA1OC8]http://youtu.be/3Ykg-yA1OC8[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Apr 25, 2014)

7/10 it was aight
[video=youtube;gjFYv6crYik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjFYv6crYik[/video]


----------



## Milo (Apr 25, 2014)

8.5/10 perfect for relaxing. 

[video=youtube;M05p5XX4yY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M05p5XX4yY8[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Apr 28, 2014)

6/10, I could understand a single word being sung, but I liked the video.

[video=youtube;cvKRbi2ovDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvKRbi2ovDY[/video]

This one is somewhere between hilarious and fucking awesome. Christopher Lee is the best.


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10. because the Man with the Golden Gun is still badass

[video=youtube;4pEMd1SdkAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pEMd1SdkAE[/video]


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 28, 2014)

Love it - 9/10.


Ok, technically not a song but...

[video=youtube;vzbMIgkbCzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzbMIgkbCzo[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 28, 2014)

meh...6/10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nV-Gi8aKoBw


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 29, 2014)

9/10 Beautiful, reminds me of Maiden and Dio at the same time
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktiexYuLaW4


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll go with a 7/10.  I'm so culturally bland, so this sounds like older music to me.  Really good tune though for sounding "old". 

[video=youtube;Db4yB32hK8A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db4yB32hK8A[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 30, 2014)

7/10 

Shocking to see how little views that video has. Good song. 

[video=youtube;pkEEvEXAhGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkEEvEXAhGM[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 30, 2014)

9/10 Reminds me of home. Would have been 10 if it was Enrique Iglesias >:v

 I'm getting into music that bumps and pops to a point I end up dancing/singing along with the song

[video=youtube;g_E1sXYlFQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_E1sXYlFQw[/video]


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

7/10.

[video=youtube;_P17r42jRi0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P17r42jRi0[/video]


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 30, 2014)

YES 10/10 *sings along* ='D

[video=youtube;GCdwKhTtNNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCdwKhTtNNw[/video]


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 30, 2014)

8/10 that was actually better then I expected.

Now for some hard dubstep!!!
http://youtu.be/m6JJ04bf-Vk


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2014)

7/10 it's a lot of noises to me dubstep is... but the beats are there, and it's nice

now for the complete opposite of that

[video=youtube;9Va9ThnFNN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Va9ThnFNN4[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 4, 2014)

5/10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbfoo19Cy5Y


----------



## mcjoel (May 4, 2014)

7/10 region blocked had find it somewhere else. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=avCteSZK-Ec


----------



## RockerFox (May 8, 2014)

10/10 for high-speed wheelchair racing
[video=youtube;sdXjm8pZMws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdXjm8pZMws[/video]


----------



## mcjoel (May 9, 2014)

9/10 for that awesome harmonica http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Fq3U_FjYc&feature=kp


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 9, 2014)

It was good 6/10
_
[video=youtube_share;v2NFl86LX3Q]http://youtu.be/v2NFl86LX3Q[/video]


----------



## fonduemaster (May 15, 2014)

5/10 i had a polarized opinion about it.

now for the king
[video=youtube;s26qTrH2atA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s26qTrH2atA[/video]


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (May 15, 2014)

6/10
Not my taste.  Sorry.

[video=youtube;XIU0EN-OGVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIU0EN-OGVk[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 16, 2014)

Meh...we'll go 6/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE-OBwsI9rg

gotta be awesome because lyrics are deep as f*ck and it ends with an epic accordion solo.


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (May 16, 2014)

7.8/10
I would have liked it better if I could understand the lyrics.  Tried google translate to understand... you can imagine how well that worked out... other than that, I really liked the song, but I will just have to go with your word that the lyrics are good (I like me some good lyrics).  PM me the translation and I will think about changing my score.

[video=youtube;eVinQEvrU9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVinQEvrU9Y[/video]

This lyrics video is pretty decent, considering Twenty One Pilots doesn't have their own official video on their older stuff. l-/


----------



## TyLupo (May 17, 2014)

6/10 - would've given it a higher score if there were a different singer, didn't feel it as much with that singer

NSFW
[video=youtube;ffklgE6GWo8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffklgE6GWo8[/video]
It's a piss take made by the late MADtv


----------



## Feste (May 19, 2014)

8.5/10. Hah, it's a bit low-hanging fruit but pretty clever way to do it and, man, you're making me miss MADtv. Oh, the early 2000s...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8VdodWwyNw


----------



## Hachiro (May 19, 2014)

8/10 Such harmonic and peaceful song. The guys voice really fits it.

[video=youtube;Nym1P-BO_ws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nym1P-BO_ws[/video]
LP isn't the same as before but I still love them as I did since HT and Meteora.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 22, 2014)

Meh...5/10. Old Linkin Park was better.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohqFF6EEHwA


----------



## Milo (May 28, 2014)

4/10 metal has always displeased my ears

[video=youtube;RUemXXMar94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUemXXMar94[/video]


----------



## Awzee (Jun 6, 2014)

7.5/10
Loving the ambience, it really brings out the creative part of my mind, imaging various overworlds that this song would go well with

[video=youtube;_Waqn0jBG58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Waqn0jBG58&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 6, 2014)

7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYWdgBtSM8s


----------



## FreeziePaws (Jun 18, 2014)

2/10. Really didn't like it.

KISS - Reason To Live
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HshQidqYxjg


----------



## Feste (Jun 28, 2014)

4/10. Decent 80s cheese, but c'mon, they've lost their faces .

Music of the Night from the 25th Anniversary:
[video=youtube;FUPmaZifKzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUPmaZifKzg#start=0:00;end=6:06;cycles=-1;autoreplay=false;showoptions=false[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 6, 2014)

Wonderful! 9/10

[video=youtube;LQhX8PbNUWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQhX8PbNUWI[/video]


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 6, 2014)

It's ok. Something I would've liked 2 years ago. 5/10
[video=youtube;SQzW6wz2JQk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQzW6wz2JQk[/video]
Good ol' 70s


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 8, 2014)

Hmm... 6 out of 10. I like the rhythm, and the nice easy melody. I think of the song from "The Last Unicorn" when I think of 'America,' though, haha.

[video=youtube;7rMzit6DZrg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rMzit6DZrg[/video]

Rrrrrawr?


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 8, 2014)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Hmm... 6 out of 10. I like the rhythm, and the nice easy melody. I think of the song from "The Last Unicorn" when I think of 'America,' though, haha.
> 
> <video snip>
> 
> Rrrrrawr?



6.5/10
I feel like if I was at a live show it would be FUCKING AWESOME because of the raw energy. But listening to it before bed is going to give me nightmares. thanks for that :C

[video=youtube;qvB1fscOtJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvB1fscOtJU[/video]


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10 was nice listening to while chilling.
[video=youtube;O0YxeTjFn70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0YxeTjFn70&amp;list=LL8EPGMYsC-FLNgbXZiBXilw&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10 I enjoyed the drums in it.

[video=youtube;pvkYwOJZONU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvkYwOJZONU[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 9, 2014)

Fantastic! 10/10
Here, have something much less exciting:
[video=youtube;eBhwfMdxCPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBhwfMdxCPI[/video]


----------



## Feste (Jul 13, 2014)

4/10. Ace Frehley...*facepalm* you are such a dork sometimes...It's not a bad song necessarily, but C'mon Ace, really?....ugh...
Anyway, here's my pick for song of the summer:

[video=youtube;iyyq8yiJAgo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyyq8yiJAgo[/video]


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 14, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> But listening to it before bed is going to give me nightmares. thanks for that :C



mwa ha ha > er, ahem



Feste said:


> 4/10. Ace Frehley...*facepalm* you are such a dork sometimes...It's not a bad song necessarily, but C'mon Ace, really?....ugh...
> Anyway, here's my pick for song of the summer:



What an uncomfortable feeling, and I'm not even sure why. Underwater? Only one ear has a gauge in it? ... or I'm crazy and seeing things, but it's all odd.

6 out of 10, though. Enjoyable!

And now for something that I thought of while listening, for some reason:

[video=youtube;_vti7vsHDWE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vti7vsHDWE[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 15, 2014)

prity damn good, i must say. 9/10

[video=youtube;wqAYMZSOQao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqAYMZSOQao&amp;list=PLL3EwAfSshusqe65c9JvpID0  ZmnJWTQTQ&amp;index=4[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jul 17, 2014)

Not bad; pretty good to listen to in the background. 6/10.

[yt]mv9cWgkpIZ4[/yt]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 18, 2014)

4/10 Meh, it's good, but I didn't really enjoy it.
[video=youtube;u_VsvZmIWxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY[/video]


----------



## Feste (Jul 20, 2014)

America/America. AMURICA!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, 7/10. Decent rock song, but a little too slow at parts in my opinion.

[video=youtube;O3WRXYYBwRA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3WRXYYBwRA[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Jul 20, 2014)

6/10
Even though it's a really well written piece of music I can imagine neo soul and indy music in a much more creative light with better chorus design and a bit more bluesy bass work.

[video=youtube;9vluBFWv4mE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vluBFWv4mE[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 23, 2014)

9/10 That was so cool and had a bit of everything.

[video=youtube;3Ip1irYWXck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ip1irYWXck[/video]


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10. Actually really liked that one.

[video=youtube;BqlkNk3OYJg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqlkNk3OYJg[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 25, 2014)

8/10 I'd not seen the video before.

Shouty and nsfw Sweary:
(the censored version is funnier) 
[video=youtube;LPxAHGPnZv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPxAHGPnZv8[/video]


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 25, 2014)

5/10
Why is he yelling at me I'm scared D:

Norman Cook is one of my favorite producers :3
[video=youtube;3k1comdW1Ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3k1comdW1Ig[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 25, 2014)

5/10 It's ok but I like other Fatboy Slim songs more

___
[video=youtube_share;Y5dQOYe6yRY]http://youtu.be/Y5dQOYe6yRY[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 25, 2014)

Having never heard this song before, I was surprised to find out the chorus was referenced in a Big Boi solo song! If you're curious, it is at the latter end of the tune 'Shine Blockas' though it's rap so you might not enjoy it. Either way, Pistol Grip Pump has a sickly sweet groove that just won't quit, and boisterous vocals to match, even if the lyrics are less impressive. 

I'd give it an 8/10 overall!


[video=youtube;g2YS9GnUTWY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2YS9GnUTWY[/video]


----------



## Feste (Jul 26, 2014)

This sounds like the soundtrack to a trip gone bad. I kinda like it. 7/10.

[video=youtube;M7rbzA-2nqk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7rbzA-2nqk[/video]


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 26, 2014)

I was really loving it for a while until the vocals started. I couldn't get past them for some reason.
6/10


[video=youtube;VbnO-DHdpbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbnO-DHdpbA[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 26, 2014)

As a dance floor banger this one isn't terrible, but it doesn't make for interesting headphone listening. Each section starts out cool, then wears out its welcome through too much repetition. For dancing it gets a 6/10, home listening a 3/10.

[video=youtube;3xUfCUFPL-8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xUfCUFPL-8[/video]


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 26, 2014)

Cocobanana said:


> (beyonce)




Beyonce will always get 10/10 from me, no matter what.
[/obviousfaggot]

[video=youtube;59M5z0c8YtE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59M5z0c8YtE[/video]


----------



## xKraedyn (Aug 2, 2014)

Anything from Monstercat automatically gets 10/10 from me.
[video=youtube;rnWXN8m6drc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnWXN8m6drc[/video]


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 3, 2014)

"Anything from Monstercat automatically gets 10/10 from me."

I love dnb. Lyrics aren't cheesy enough tho 9/10
Have some more tho.
[video=youtube;zVch_PK7SOY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVch_PK7SOY[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 3, 2014)

Your choice is good with tempo changes and interesting electronics but lacks personality like much EDM. 6/10

[video=youtube;Cw6H9YsTLek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw6H9YsTLek[/video]


----------



## Feste (Aug 5, 2014)

Interesting experimental vibe, but not quite sure if I like the singer's voice combined with that style. 6/10

[video=youtube;9jLDZjMF3tk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jLDZjMF3tk[/video]


----------



## xKraedyn (Aug 6, 2014)

Somewhat funny but mostly boring. 3/10 (Was it supposed to be funny?)
[video=youtube;JXatcSFoKLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXatcSFoKLY&list=LL8EPGMYsC-FLNgbXZiBXilw&index=85[/video]
Ughhhh... the feelz.


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 6, 2014)

8/10 Awesome, But I was expecting something heavier after the drop. 

Edit: I changed my mind. Have some Basement Jaxx instead!
[video=youtube;TK6Hz_yFV4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK6Hz_yFV4M[/video]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 7, 2014)

4/10 Couldn't get into it at all, and the squeaks irritated me after the first minute or so of them.

[video=youtube;VBmCJEehYtU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBmCJEehYtU[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 7, 2014)

If someone posts a cover song, it needs to be impressive in its own right. Unfortunately, given the lackluster accompaniment and overly earnest vocals, this version of Royals would not have gotten attention if it had came first. I tend to dislike cover songs anyway unless they're not done for profit. 3/10

[video=youtube;QByihCyvNJI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QByihCyvNJI[/video]


----------



## Feste (Aug 13, 2014)

I like it. Like some weird Australian rip off of Runrig, or something. Solid 7.5/10.

[video=youtube;pte3Jg-2Ax4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pte3Jg-2Ax4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 13, 2014)

I dont know, not bad, but not really my thing 4/10

_________________
[video=youtube_share;AyFlW_bOg-Q]http://youtu.be/AyFlW_bOg-Q[/video]


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 13, 2014)

I'd say 6/10, when the vocals weren't guttural (which I'm not a big fan of), they sounded like some weird mix of Saigon Kick and Alice In Chains.

I take they are with an independant label?

This one may not be your style, but: http://youtu.be/hXUkx6jNsW4
It was a decision between this and Ravenswood from the same album.


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 20, 2014)

Between the jamming acoustic guitar and the interesting texture of the layered vocals, I was pleasantly surprised by this song. 8/10

[video=youtube;3yDP9MKVhZc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yDP9MKVhZc[/video]


----------



## pataku (Aug 21, 2014)

7.7/10 Has a very nice sound and the vocals and how they are done is very good, but I found myself getting tired of the song about half way in.

[video=youtube;_qf0SGXiMa0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qf0SGXiMa0[/video]


----------



## Rekel (Aug 21, 2014)

I had a better time listening without the music video.

And without it, 6.8/10. It was relatively catchy, but the vocals were far too processed and flat. I guess that's the point, but it made me bored of hearing it a couple minutes in.

I listen to _all _music (except country), even rap, but this is one of my favorite songs. Judge as you will:
[video=youtube;LfBswNkmtfo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfBswNkmtfo[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Sep 8, 2014)

10/10: You can never go wrong with Aerosmith.

Now a song that's been in my head nonstop lately (along with the rest of the SH vocal soundtrack).

Alex's Theme (Machine Head Mix)
[yt]3seN6A-GPhc[/yt]


----------



## Feste (Sep 14, 2014)

8/10. A man after my own heart with a Silent Hill song. I don't think many people will like this song, but it's just wrapped around my head and sticking with me lately.

[video=youtube;KtxKFpJ39HM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtxKFpJ39HM[/video]


----------



## Arturo (Sep 21, 2014)

8.5/10. I really like their sound, I have a special little place in my heart for electric organs.

I love playing this song when I'm driving through downtown at night.
[video=youtube;-5FKNViujeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5FKNViujeM[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 26, 2014)

I think I'd like it better without the commentary. Besides that, I could see myself driving to this song. 6.5/10

[video=youtube_share;6ylDDs3mdJE]http://youtu.be/6ylDDs3mdJE[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 I love Portishead!

[video=youtube;NSkboTTTmpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSkboTTTmpg[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Sep 28, 2014)

4/10 - Video a bit odd and somehow unsettling, actual song was alright though. Just not for me xP

[video=youtube;fmI_Ndrxy14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmI_Ndrxy14[/video]


----------



## Gronix (Sep 28, 2014)

10/10 I love LoL D: I'm not that big of a music fan, so I have no idea how to rate something, but I like it

[video=youtube;rFTpD6TKkyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFTpD6TKkyI[/video]


----------



## Magick (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10
[video=youtube;KqwJV449hnY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqwJV449hnY[/video]
Have fun, poster below me.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 30, 2014)

2/10 I gave it a 2 because it did make me WTF. Musically, lyrics and performance are all 0. And thanks for letting me have to listen through the entire thing Magick. Thanks allot.

Back to music. For the electronic fans:

[video=youtube;j54q30mQeyw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j54q30mQeyw[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10, that was soothing in a loud sort of way.

[video=youtube;NIzyoKsWTA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIzyoKsWTA4[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Oct 3, 2014)

4.5/10 extremely repetitive, also not a fan of the vocals

[video=youtube;LTYvjrM6djo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTYvjrM6djo[/video]
why is he so perfect~


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 7, 2014)

makeup and hair styling: 10/10
rest of it: 7.5/10
perfection is such a subjective thing

[video=youtube_share;D3D6x7OqLyk]http://youtu.be/D3D6x7OqLyk?list=UUeRMqJ9RCC9Tp7RWRPtaaEg[/video]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 7, 2014)

7/10
He had a nice voice, but I was extremely distracted by his beard. It's like an enchanted forest.

[video=youtube;awvqIi427_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awvqIi427_A[/video]


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 8, 2014)

8/10 Wow, that's pretty epic. The voice and the drums/guitars make for a pretty neat piece.

I can probably expect a low rating on mine xD

[video=youtube;Sum99hbdP_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sum99hbdP_8[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 9, 2014)

5/10
Not really my genre of music, but it sounds like it would be good for a video game sequence.
[video=youtube;y0wZmpXr-L8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0wZmpXr-L8[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 11, 2014)

Not bad once I got over the blending of opera, strings, and metal. 8/10

[video=youtube_share;eQK7KSTQfaw]http://youtu.be/eQK7KSTQfaw[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Oct 11, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> Not bad once I got over the blending of opera, strings, and metal. 8/10




its AIGHT7/10

[video=youtube;NbNX4Mepzmk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbNX4Mepzmk[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 13, 2014)

7/10 overall

[video=youtube;ZXZxjDdjeLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXZxjDdjeLY[/video]


----------



## Feste (Oct 14, 2014)

I like the guitar but the vocals seem a bit low, I wish I could hear him better even if it is in Japanese. 5/10

[video=youtube;1LVk4E_HjYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LVk4E_HjYQ[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Oct 20, 2014)

iGASP! The 'Hammond B3'! Nooooooo... can't resist... the song was only mediocre [4/10], but... B3!! Aw, what the hell, 8/10! BUT... only because I could hear the un-seen Leslie.

[yt]x70G-NhyUPI[/yt]


----------



## Fernin (Oct 20, 2014)

SRV, <3 Would a 15/10 be to much? No, I didn't think so.


Anyways, now, it's time for something completely different! Slipknot's newest album is on the horizon, and of the song's they've released so far, the following is easily my favorite. Though, Custer is pretty kick ass too...

Slipknot: The Devil in I
[yt]XEEasR7hVhA[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Oct 21, 2014)

Reminds me of high school in a good way ^^ 9/10

[video=youtube;0LSHF73w_eo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LSHF73w_eo[/video]


----------



## Feste (Oct 25, 2014)

8/10. Absolutely rocking, but wasn't a big fan of the singer.

[video=youtube;98cR9-iXqlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98cR9-iXqlk[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 26, 2014)

9/10 Awesome song.
[video=youtube;BI7Qzabt3hg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI7Qzabt3hg[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Oct 26, 2014)

Hmmm, I love Cory, but it took a few listens before I liked the song, mostly because his voice is so jarring in this song compared to Dio. But once I adjusted, it was pretty good! 8/10

And now for another cover! Not a classic one like the above, but still a great band covering a great song.

Sabaton: Twilight of The Thunder God (Originally by Amon Amarth)
[yt]8cDa7yZeci8[/yt]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 26, 2014)

6/10 bit too growly for my tastes in music.

[video=youtube;IGVZOLV9SPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGVZOLV9SPo[/video]

I've been on a real 80s kick recently C:


----------



## Magick (Oct 26, 2014)

8/10
Been a while since I've heard it, always a good listen.

[video=youtube;ySGSb3pCUEM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySGSb3pCUEM[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Nov 5, 2014)

6/10: I don't hate it, but I don't like it either. Not exactly my taste in music, but it seems decent within the genre.

And now for a nice little piece I rather enjoy playing BF4 to, particularly when doing tank or jet work.

Abducted By Sharks: Siege Engine
[yt]Hik11Hep51s[/yt]


----------



## CygnusJess (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10, sounds like an epic battle is going to happen.

[video=youtube;QJjw2gGvZG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJjw2gGvZG8[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 16, 2014)

animu/10

[video=youtube_share;9SEp7z54058]http://youtu.be/9SEp7z54058[/video]


----------



## Namba (Nov 16, 2014)

From the opening riff to the very end of the song, I was hooked. 9/10, man. Jimmy Eat World forever!

[video=youtube;5bsKB7kiexY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bsKB7kiexY[/video]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 16, 2014)

For my current mood, a 6/10. Not my usual cup of tea, but I'm pretty sure that during one of my angry She-Hulk cleaning days, this would bump to an 8, potential 9/10. 
Also, awwwwyis, Jimmy Eat World. Agree with you on that one. C:

[video=youtube;Wp_Now6WDRc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp_Now6WDRc[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2014)

It's not bad, but it's not something I'd listen to a great deal.
7,5/10

[video=youtube;C_D_Ds6pWTg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_D_Ds6pWTg[/video]


----------



## Namba (Nov 18, 2014)

8/10 Excellent musicianship. something I can definitely get into if it weren't for the hundreds of other bands I follow lol.

[video=youtube;suG-c_i2fBQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suG-c_i2fBQ[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 17, 2014)

Fantastic, love the emotion, I'm going to have to listen to more of this album. 10/10

[video=youtube_share;ztdoHfbTRsk]http://youtu.be/ztdoHfbTRsk[/video]


----------



## Fritz Dapadanur Cortes (Dec 21, 2014)

double post, sorry


----------



## Fritz Dapadanur Cortes (Dec 21, 2014)

I know Modest Mouse, I have even listened to three or two their albums once... I didn't liked them very much. I mean, they were quite ok, had potential and were pretty atmospheric (that "shantie" style) but still - quite annoying for me. 

Their new single reminds me their older albums (and XTC band) but in a good way, it even made me (for a short moment) want to try out their albums once again. Aand watching gramophone playing ep on computer screen brings some nostalgic feel of something that is gone and may never return...

Not rating with marks, because I'm against them (I mean - marks) - they are good for math exams, not music!

@2up: cool piece of metal with nice vid


[video=youtube;hr2yklT2oJE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr2yklT2oJE[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 i Like it, it's a bit odd but still very creative.

[video=youtube_share;hhkiAdPmu3o]http://youtu.be/hhkiAdPmu3o[/video]


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Dec 25, 2014)

9/10 

I dug that!

[yt]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbPp7FIs4ec[/yt]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Dec 25, 2014)

I couldn't listen, error with the video- just a white box 
[video=youtube;oXC8yc7Qars]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXC8yc7Qars[/video]


----------



## Feste (Dec 29, 2014)

It's alright, I'm guessing it's 90s or going for a 90s vibe so the repetitiveness is acceptable, but feels long and unpolished. 4/10.

[video=youtube;9_P5iSG_APE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_P5iSG_APE[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Dec 30, 2014)

7/10 for johnny marr, but I'm one of those people who will always say his guitar work was better in the smiths. His solo stuff I'm just not that into.

Repetition is kinda the point of dance music, it's practically essential. Personally I find a lot of the EDM-festival stuff to be way too overproduced so the gritty drum programming and samples is refreshing for me- just sounds more raw.
[video=youtube;tMvPntN6tEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMvPntN6tEY[/video]


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

6/10. catchy, but a little more variation woulda been nice.

[yt]xkFZn4oPMqE[/yt]


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 9, 2015)

6/10 it's cool but the voice effects ruin it for me, it cuts off any enpowering of the voice by the intrumental tracks. It would really be a kickass song if made in some kind of hard rock style.
speaking of which:

[video=youtube;BswMxFw2koc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BswMxFw2koc[/video]


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 9, 2015)

3/10 - It's got tons of energy, but incredibly dissonant in a way that's not particularly interesting. It just sounds like each member of AC/DC decided to jam for minutes a stretch without any purpose. That in itself wouldn't be so bad, but it just doesn't jive together.

My selection, a more somber piece (to swing the pendulum):

[video=youtube;Zwt4s9G9GQc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwt4s9G9GQc[/video]


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 9, 2015)

2/10 It lacks a bass line, the drums are really bad, and there are only 3 chords in this song with two of them being used over and over again during the chorus. The shifting of the picth on most of them makes it hard to listen to in the long run (I struggled to listen to it until the end).

Now for one of my favorite tracks:
[video=youtube;J51LPlP-s9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J51LPlP-s9o[/video]


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 9, 2015)

Rock and roll is my kryptonite. But It's pretty long and epic which I like. 5/10

On the other side of the spectrum...
[video=youtube;NhGoZLudKyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhGoZLudKyk[/video]


----------



## Feste (Jan 10, 2015)

Hahaha that lady has her hair teased to look like a nest. She's a bird brain. Hahahaha....but yeah, it's alright. Nice guitar, but has a bit of that late '80s/early '90s sheen that makes it sound a bit too clean, and the vocalist comes of as warbley. Now I was going to rate it a 5/10, but since one of the video choice once the song was over had Kirstin Dunst's boobs, I'm giving it a 8.75/10. Those are some fine boobs..

And now, time for some awesome stoner rock ^.^.

[video=youtube;rEZH0t5Yozw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEZH0t5Yozw[/video]


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 10, 2015)

Way too long for me and got very uninteresting the longer it went on, general feel was nice though, 6/10

[video=youtube;3OJWeQNf5a4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OJWeQNf5a4[/video]


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 10, 2015)

Loved the build up in this song, and enjoyed it throughout, will definitely listen to these guys more often, 8/10

[video=youtube;D2uqpqrYmMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2uqpqrYmMY[/video]


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 10, 2015)

7/10 J-Rock, I can't say much more it was cool but not much more than this.

Now again with some Iron Maiden (it's the last one I put here I promise!):
[video=youtube;cOVzXYEU3Bk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOVzXYEU3Bk[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Jan 10, 2015)

Personally, I think Iron Maiden always deserves a 10/10. This is one of their greatest songs and it's definitely one of my all time favorite songs. Kinda reminds me of one of my ex girlfriends because we used to listen to this song all the time and drive really fast in her 1969 Dodge Charger R/T with the 440 six pack. I still love the song regardless of what happened, it kicks ass. 

Here's something I heard the other day on the radio as more of a joke on a talk show. I couldn't stop laughing at it when they played it. It also reminds me of my ex too. Except I promise she's okay as far as I know. 

[video=youtube;zoieErajpZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoieErajpZs[/video]


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 10, 2015)

7/10 Yeeeay da's sum real funny song like we do in ye good ol' times we we gettin' the cows to ye barn with dem pardners, maaaaaaaah.

Now for a more humoristic/WTF one
[video=youtube;2a4gyJsY0mc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a4gyJsY0mc[/video]


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 11, 2015)

electric six always gets 10/10 no matter what I dont even care fuck the world, I LOVE HIGH VOLTAGE.

[video]http://www.downvids.net/pv-yui-again-315060.html[/video]


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't understand a single word of whatever she is singing, but I like the sound of the instrumental parts. 7/10 because I have no way of understanding the lyrics.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyMHVlyCPtU


----------



## Saylor (Jan 11, 2015)

Hear it on the radio every day almost. I'll go ahead and give it a 8/10. Not a bad song. 

THIS is how you play guitar though. 

[video=youtube;fC71fFdCsbk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC71fFdCsbk[/video]


----------



## Feste (Jan 11, 2015)

That...how can I not give it a 10/10. Love Stevie, may he rock on above!

And now....for a little 70s soul. So dim the lights and get out that leopard skin rug...

[video=youtube;4PSwTajNJhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PSwTajNJhU[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Jan 12, 2015)

2/10. I couldn't listen to it without thinking "This is my friend's mom singing this when she was 30." Then bad thoughts came to mind and now I'm scarred.... Thanks. lol 

[video=youtube;ZUni9AqIOgY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUni9AqIOgY[/video]


----------



## Dirge (Jan 17, 2015)

3/10 Not my kind of song...

[video=youtube;dQw4w9WgXcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ[/video]


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 17, 2015)

Greatest song in the history of mankind. 10/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItz-uNjoZA


----------



## Feste (Jan 17, 2015)

8/10 cause midgets, but the music is a bit too repetitive considering the simplicity of the band.

[video=youtube;0tgYr03o3dE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tgYr03o3dE[/video]


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 19, 2015)

4/10...kinda forgettable. but, i guess it's also not my type of thing so iuno...

[yt]esoiYT5a4qU[/yt]


----------



## Hachiro (Jan 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;2fngvQS_PmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ[/video]

Too gorgeous to not keep hearing.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 19, 2015)

Hachiro said:


> [video=youtube;2fngvQS_PmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ[/video]
> 
> Too gorgeous to not keep hearing.



You didn't rate the song above you >:I


----------



## Feste (Jan 20, 2015)

2/10. Ed Sheerhan already annoys me, and him turning from a fake Scottish folk song to a generic guy on guitar song doesn't impress me.

[video=youtube;S6kPXH9HJvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6kPXH9HJvE[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (Jan 21, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> You didn't rate the song above you >:I



Oh ...I Actually wanted to post in what are you listening too section...fail. Sorry.


----------



## Zerig (Jan 27, 2015)

Feste said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6kPXH9HJvE



I tried to like it, made it 2 minutes in but I never was a fan of chick singers, with a few exceptions.

[video=youtube;SXd70s8Xx6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXd70s8Xx6w[/video]


----------



## Torph (Jan 28, 2015)

Not really my style. But still 5/10

[video=youtube;ZJ67weoE5zI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ67weoE5zI[/video]


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 30, 2015)

8/10, gotta love Swedish metal.

[yt]acZ_pm7R22Q[/yt]


----------



## Zerig (Jan 30, 2015)

5/10 I have no strong feeling either way about this song.

[video=youtube;Kl1rroJOZzw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl1rroJOZzw[/video]

daily reminder that the Noldor did nothing wrong, and the Valar are just jealous fucking shits


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 30, 2015)

8/10.  Not bad at all!

This has most certainly been posted before.  Why music video?  Because fursuits (and I really don't get why the're there in the first place).

[video=youtube;e8X3ACToii0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0[/video]


----------



## Torph (Jan 30, 2015)

6/10 There is good energy in the song, but his voice doesn't really work for me.

[video=youtube;rZ8AlUs3cX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ8AlUs3cX0[/video]


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

Torph said:


> 6/10 There is good energy in the song, but his voice doesn't really work for me.
> 
> [video=youtube;rZ8AlUs3cX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ8AlUs3cX0[/video]



I like the guitar in the beginning but the voice, I really didn't like it
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BE9CXWV1alg
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BE9CXWV1alg[/video]


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

For some reason it won't let me post videos in the regular format


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 31, 2015)

4/10, I can't stand nu metal. The music is almost acceptable to me, but not those vocals.

[yt]Tn58-Nl9NYw[/yt]


----------



## Torph (Feb 1, 2015)

7/10 I love Stratovarius! 

[video=youtube;I96l13rB3kc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I96l13rB3kc[/video]


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

5/10. Nice guitar 

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eB9WgR_N4h4[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

K.  5/10.  Not sure what to think honestly.

Time to change things up a bit.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 1, 2015)

6/10
Interesting song and kinda cool but nothing I'd listen to.
[yt]3Xfm-IDo4Eg&x-yt-[/yt]


----------



## dangergirl (Feb 1, 2015)

?/10 ...just...dear god what even

[video=youtube;Tz1sTXRu58o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz1sTXRu58o[/video]


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

2/10. What?

time for another song by a band that a lot of people hate:
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ua_AMy6aKY[/video]
i do play this song when I play Halo online


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 2, 2015)

...

ANYWAYS.

Another something different.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Feb 2, 2015)

7/10, pretty relaxing.

And now for something completely different:
[yt]IeoL_n9LTvs[/yt]


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 2, 2015)

2/10, never a fan of techno

if you want a song that's different...
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ok6q1mpQLE0


----------



## Feste (Feb 18, 2015)

4/10. Nice basic rhythm, didn't really feel like it built up to much, and that music video was really stupid.

[video=youtube;os0Z3mc8G8g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os0Z3mc8G8g[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Feb 19, 2015)

5/10 it's okay, still can't stand the chick's voice though

[video=youtube;g5v6oLsysgY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5v6oLsysgY[/video]


----------



## SageMerric (Feb 19, 2015)

2/10 Meh, it's probably just me, but it didn't really even sound like a song. More like someone who's still half asleep and doesn't want to get up in the morning.

 [video=youtube;sGlSak7hG0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGlSak7hG0U[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Feb 22, 2015)

3/10 Not the sort of thing I enjoy.
[video=youtube;q0kSuZFOwFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0kSuZFOwFE[/video]


----------



## Wildhoney (Feb 22, 2015)

3/10  Beards are... okay I guess >.> 

[video=youtube;G4jtlAdtTLw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4jtlAdtTLw[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Feb 24, 2015)

6/10, I used to be really into the Foo Fighters in highschool, and they cause embarrassing highschool memories to resurface. I could even say they give me bad feels.

[video=youtube;UgG4rxq8DhY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgG4rxq8DhY[/video]

i've been listening to nothing but Tom Waits for the past week. send help.


----------



## septango (Feb 24, 2015)

Id enjoy it on a car ride but wouldnt seek it out 7/10

[video=youtube;jOM3OgtjCtY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOM3OgtjCtY[/video]


----------



## Wildhoney (Feb 25, 2015)

6.28/10.  Not exactly my thing xD But still it has some nice groove to it~ 

[video=youtube;mIEw2UjaAm4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIEw2UjaAm4[/video]


----------



## Winter (Feb 25, 2015)

6/10
Quite interesting, bits of brilliance but too fragmented for my taste.

[video=youtube;mOnn6qqR9y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOnn6qqR9y4[/video]


----------



## Wildhoney (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Feste (Mar 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;PKbnv7ox6aQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKbnv7ox6aQ[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 4, 2015)

I have definitely heard this song before, either in a commercial, or when Kishi Bashi toured with Of Montreal a few years ago. It is a pleasant baroque pop tune, memorable enough to be worth revisiting. 7/10

[video=youtube;7fbNVPWut-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fbNVPWut-Y[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Mar 6, 2015)

Quite good 8/10!!

Oh my:
[video=youtube;oxdKz4pc6Uk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxdKz4pc6Uk[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll have to give the song a 0/10, because I never cared for Pokemon; however, the band itself has quite some talent, so I'll give them 7/10.

This thread needs some funk!

[yt]Sc_PpVQS6Ts&t=5m15s[/yt]


----------



## Wildhoney (Mar 7, 2015)

From just listening to the first song (I'm don't have the time to listen to the whole goddamn thing! D:< ), I'd say it deserves a solid 7/10~ I just found it a bit boring after awhile.
[video=youtube;_w8SY_9yO8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w8SY_9yO8k[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 8, 2015)

Your link is of particular interest to me because this artist (who I had been unfamiliar with) just released an album that has amassed near universal acclaim. Now I know he's a big part of Porcupine Tree, so that explains the ambitiousness of texture and length. After listening to the whole thing, I can say it was pleasant but not immediately ear-grabbing for me. Maybe I will try to revisit it and his new album in the near future either way. 7/10

Now for something kind of proggy but with punk and pop too! [video=youtube;Lxw2BJt1NkA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxw2BJt1NkA[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Mar 9, 2015)

7/10: It's alright, even for a genre I activly dislike. So, eh, that's something! =0

And now, for a song that's become quite special to my husband and I.

The Beta Machine: The End
[yt]bikCkTFkKbs[/yt]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 11, 2015)

A bit too heavy for my tastes; 6/10.

[yt]wr-kn0JG5p4[/yt]


----------



## Synomance (Mar 12, 2015)

Not really my taste, But it sounds ok for my ears 5/10 , as I rather go for songs like this: 
[video=youtube;CbjAcmNWX-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbjAcmNWX-Y[/video]


----------



## Wildhoney (Mar 13, 2015)

5/10 Doesn't really appeal to me at all... reminds me of Hollywood Undead though.[video=youtube;dJfxTaO-g0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJfxTaO-g0I[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Apr 2, 2015)

3/10. I'm sure it's lovely in the game, but ambient music doesn't really do anything for me outside of the videogame it was designed for.

[video=youtube;3fu9_lm-BrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fu9_lm-BrQ[/video]


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

Zerig said:


> 3/10. I'm sure it's lovely in the game, but ambient music doesn't really do anything for me outside of the videogame it was designed for.



7/10 - The fact that I can actually hear the lyrics and understand what they're saying is rare. :')

[video=youtube;9apTZnJc2pk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9apTZnJc2pk[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

The lyrics and melody are incredibly dopey; children deserve better.   2/10

[video=youtube;xdHS1sbV5xw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdHS1sbV5xw[/video]


----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Apr 24, 2015)

7-10


----------



## Namba (Apr 25, 2015)

NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX said:


> 7-10


I was pretty much going to give it that same rating. (You're supposed to post a song, brah)

[video=youtube;pGp97OVybUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGp97OVybUM[/video]


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Apr 28, 2015)

7/10 The song was pretty good and I might check out more of their music.

Now lets see if I can figure out how to put a video on here.
[video=youtube;NV24Ls2ayQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV24Ls2ayQQ[/video]
Edit: Hooray got it on my first try!


----------



## Feste (May 1, 2015)

9/10 Absolutely loved it, and will check them out more.

I can't believe how many people don't know this band. I mean, this may not be one of their most well known songs, but damn, not even Birdhouse in your Soul? Geez....

[video=youtube;r2nEXHvzwW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2nEXHvzwW4[/video]


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (May 1, 2015)

6/10 Not bad, but I didn't really care for the voice.

Also Feste if you are interested in Sydney City Trash you can find all of their music available for free on their bandcamp page http://sydneycitytrash.bandcamp.com/

[video=youtube;AcQN4Mzk__Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcQN4Mzk__Q[/video]


----------



## SCPH7503 (May 11, 2015)

6/10. A little jazzy, but I've never been one for Celtic influenced music. Well done for what it is, though.

[video=youtube;sxJFjO4Skgo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxJFjO4Skgo[/video]


----------



## CaintheCatfolk (May 11, 2015)

8/10 
[video=youtube;dJd58qJ-wys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJd58qJ-wys[/video]


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (May 12, 2015)

5/10 I am not a big fan of electronic music and this piece in particular felt like the different parts of the song did not fit together.

[video=youtube;pJLKNW3TzW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJLKNW3TzW4[/video]


----------



## Namba (May 16, 2015)

6/10 I would have liked it more back in the day when I was new to the genre, but everything here seems so derivative. It's not bad, just nothing really fresh.

[video=youtube;3vo89y4JLYY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vo89y4JLYY[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 21, 2015)

5/10. It was okay, but the melody was a bit to abstract for my liking. 

[video=youtube;5ibFP-Y7i1w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ibFP-Y7i1w[/video]


----------



## Namba (May 21, 2015)

8/10 This tickled my hard rock fancy. I'm feeling a Breaking Benjamin / Godsmack vibe.

[video=youtube;-GQi0fDH86k]https://www.youtube.com/[/video]

(more Chevelle, because I'm just in love with this band lately)


----------



## Kookyfox (May 21, 2015)

7/10 good but the drums don't fit the style and the mix lacks a lot of depth

[video=youtube;ZDCs7ijNUVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDCs7ijNUVM[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (May 21, 2015)

AC/DC is some classic classic rock. I first heard this song in the movie School of Rock. Only recently did I find out who originally played the tune. 10/10

[video=youtube;NHMnCr0pE4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHMnCr0pE4w[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 22, 2015)

Ooh, I actually really liked that. 10/10. It has a fun 80's vibe and nice beat.

[video=youtube;SfBcNIpoUmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfBcNIpoUmA[/video]


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (May 22, 2015)

6/10 good ending and beginning, but it probably could have just cut out two minutes from the middle.

[video=youtube;dDRHx4cPgbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDRHx4cPgbE[/video]


----------



## Lhune (May 22, 2015)

8/10, I actually really enjoyed that. Thanks for sharing!

[video=youtube;H2-1u8xvk54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2-1u8xvk54[/video]


----------



## Namba (May 22, 2015)

7/10 It's hard for me to rate a single piece out of context, but this was pretty chill.

[video=youtube;ELoNVrEcPjw]https://www.youtube.com/[/video]


----------



## SCPH7503 (May 22, 2015)

5/10. I can't say I'm too well versed in modern rock, but I didn't care much for the vocalist.

[video=youtube;rYwC2n2iVfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYwC2n2iVfI[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (May 22, 2015)

It's only in the past few years that I've been working harder to stay on top of my prog-rock game. Yes will always be one of my favorites of the genre, but there are tons of underrated gems like this one sprinkled through the mid to late 70s. Until today, I didn't know Phil Collins was in another band besides Genesis, so thank you for sharing this fun jam. 9/10

[video=youtube;KS5ouy99lr8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS5ouy99lr8[/video]


----------



## foussiremix (May 22, 2015)

7/10 the song is very relaxing, i like jazz a bit

[video=youtube;myuKJNWaLtI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myuKJNWaLtI[/video]

Dont get distracted because its gospel


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 22, 2015)

7.5/10 Really not like what I'm used to listen, but I don't hate it and that "beat" makes me happy 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vqSQOOgDbQI


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (May 22, 2015)

I hate hate hate fucking growling in music. Nothing makes me want to turn a song off faster then putting in that death growling or just screaming into a mike.  Which is a shame because some many metal bands that otherwise make music I would thoroughly enjoy ruin it with these terrible excuse for vocals.  1/10

[video=youtube;j03tTLBcPYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j03tTLBcPYg[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 22, 2015)

Hmmm... French canadian typical music.... Did you tried something here? Because it worked. I really liked it. 8/10.

Now, I want to show you an music artist I've found by looking at Duke's videos, A.K.A thatdancingdog.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iyKceKLEBWo


----------



## Namba (May 24, 2015)

5/10 I liked the strings,  but then the computerized stuff kinda messed it up for me.

[video=youtube;w44HqPugAnw]https://www.youtube.com/[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (May 24, 2015)

The song takes itself too seriously while offering little in the way of complexity or variation. Simple riffs only work with passion behind them, and this bland nu-metal angst doesn't count inspire me. (Send The Pain Below continues to be their best song by far)
4/10

[video=youtube;Mfc4EVHlNu0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfc4EVHlNu0[/video]


----------



## Namba (May 24, 2015)

I almost turned it off until he started rapping like a boss, so 6/10

[video=youtube;mOE707_f8rQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOE707_f8rQ[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of those guitar riffs, but I liked the song on general. 7/10

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VkvOLB7Yzhs[/video]


----------



## BlitzCo (May 25, 2015)

4/10

[video=youtube;b6jtGjiDwIQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jtGjiDwIQ[/video]


----------



## Namba (May 26, 2015)

7/10 What a blast from the past haha

[video=youtube;e5P6d3XUFB4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5P6d3XUFB4[/video]


----------



## Winter (May 27, 2015)

8/10
Nice kind of retro-punk feeling, but with a metal edge as well. I really liked it.

[video=youtube;4EG7Ox8uxgw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EG7Ox8uxgw[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 2, 2015)

Rocking tune, and the fact its not in English makes it cooler 7/10

[video=youtube;NczLNctogZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NczLNctogZk[/video]


----------



## Araia (Jun 2, 2015)

Ohhh too weird for me. Sorta like mixing a Japanese kid's song and Macklemore. He's got a decent voice, though. 4/10

Try dis
The music video is beast

[video=youtube;qQrgto184Tk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQrgto184Tk[/video]


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jun 6, 2015)

The song and video remind of the 90s for some reason.  I didn't particularly care for the 90s 5/10.

[video=youtube;uBefecNTQok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBefecNTQok[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 6, 2015)

Really weird song, but it brings me back good memories for some reason. 6/10

[Video=youtube;jM7c99vvzJQ]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jM7c99vvzJQ[/Video]


----------



## Fernin (Jun 8, 2015)

9/10: You can never go wrong with Pendulum.

Now, for a similar flavor with a higher synth to drum machine taste, Celldweller's Imperial March remix.

[yt]YzbJMCSfcPY[/yt]


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 13, 2015)

I really liked that. 7/10

I know its a live version, but oh well:
[video=youtube;3Wb_1TcFv8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Wb_1TcFv8c[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 13, 2015)

Not bad, Green Day are pretty solid 6/10

[video=youtube;QHe1PvKALaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHe1PvKALaY[/video]


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jun 19, 2015)

6/10 It was pretty nice.  A lot less weird then the music you normally link, but hey I listen to folk music so who am I to call anything else weird.

Speaking of folk music here is my favorite Irish folk band.
[video=youtube;GI0B1g6bB2s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI0B1g6bB2s[/video]


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jun 19, 2015)

Sometimes listen to music like that at a folk club near me, not entirely my thing but it's pretty good! 8/10.

[video=youtube;YxHpjRAWZQA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxHpjRAWZQA[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 20, 2015)

Is this Trance? Yay <3 I really like EDM songs mixed with classical or rock music in general. 8.5/10


[Video=youtube;esrVecuP-hA]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=esrVecuP-hA[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2015)

It's decent electronic-rock, although not as experimental as I'd like for this combination. 5/10

[video=youtube;tMtvLQFPEpw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMtvLQFPEpw[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 21, 2015)

That was surprisingly good. 7,5/10


[Video=Youtube;dDxgSvJINlU]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dDxgSvJINlU[/Video]


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jun 23, 2015)

That was nice I always enjoy when the lyrics of a song tell a story.  The chorus wasn't great, but I still give it a 7/10.

Now time for a sea shanty
[video=youtube;FLlWlVJUzss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLlWlVJUzss[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10: Not exactly particxularly musical, but alot of fun to sing along with!

Anyways, and now for something completely different! Lindemann (a project with Till Lindemann of Rammstein and Peter TÃ¤gtgren of Hypocrisy/PAIN) just released thier first album today, and I haven't been able to stop listening to the title song, Skills in Pills, I love it! And yes, this is Till singing in ENGLISH!

Lindemann: Skills in Pills
[yt]SfwL6pPJiwc[/yt] 


Bonus 8-bit cover.
[yt]Sz2nq2cRFwQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow, that was surprisingly awesom! Loved the heavy feel to it! Reminded me of rammstien! 8/10(duh I'm a moron! No wonder it reminded me of rammstien......)
Ok here's m shot
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gkMa20Vx7ZM


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 24, 2015)

7/10 Not something I'd usually listen to, but it's still very unique.

[video]https://youtu.be/LY39km8rkWY[/video]
I'm a classical type of guy


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jun 25, 2015)

9/10 loved it and I already listening to their other stuff and loving it too.  They remind me of Apocalyptica.

[video=youtube;sdtomL38s28]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdtomL38s28[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 26, 2015)

It has plenty of energy but in a generic way. Inoffensive. 5/10

[video=youtube;FbJFcgpfeZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbJFcgpfeZY[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 26, 2015)

At first it seemed like poppy nonsense, but it grew on me. When the fiddle kicked in I was sold. Lead singer has a nice melodic voice. Sounded like Irish Pop, was it? 7/10.
this is a bit long for a song so apologies to whoever listens.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xBjiYZiv5RE


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 27, 2015)

8/10 I loved the guitar and everything after the middle of the song. The beggining however, was kinda rough in my opinion.

Probably one of my top 5 songs right here
[video]https://youtu.be/lmc21V-zBq0[/video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 27, 2015)

Husky!! That was so cool! 9/10 Bookmarked.

Not cool, just annoying:

[video=youtube;sFacWGBJ_cs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs[/video]


----------



## SCPH7503 (Jun 27, 2015)

6/10. No way am I getting that out of my head, not for a _long_ time.

[video=youtube;_ZTYGPxEF8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZTYGPxEF8c[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, I love jethro tull so I'm bias as all hell on this. 8/10. Why do flute and guitar mix so damn well?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KpCcJY-rJSs


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jun 28, 2015)

Definitely sounds nice and I can recognize it is good, but its not for me.  Still I give it a 7/10

[video=youtube;TG9LXyyHVNk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG9LXyyHVNk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 28, 2015)

When the vocals first kicked in i thought they were kinda shit but i quickly warmed to them, seems like it would make a great drinking song but the bass needs a bit more punch to it. 7.826950868/10

[yt]zh1RDwUYZlw[/yt]


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jun 29, 2015)

OMG absolutely loving it and everything else I am listening to from this band right now.  Just wonderful 10/10!

[video=youtube;-Waz7PMZHeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Waz7PMZHeg[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 29, 2015)

Pretty sweet, in my opinion. 7,5/10

[VIDEO=Youtube;ZdO5CgtvLQY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdO5CgtvLQY[/VIDEO]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 29, 2015)

Not bad, not bad. Pretty badass actually, 8/10

[video]https://youtu.be/4tg0nfeFp_U[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 29, 2015)

I feel the vocal delivery could've been stronger but overall i really liked it. 8.346756/10

[yt]s7rdqPXo39A[/yt]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 29, 2015)

That was great! I loved the vocals, especially when they got rough. Guitar was great. Had a wonderful weird feel to it! 9/10
and now for something heavy.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1AfNOKQdY-U


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 29, 2015)

Love it. 9/10

Something _slightly_ similar:

[Video=youtube;_0OvgJpJwhY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0OvgJpJwhY[/Video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 29, 2015)

A fucking rowdy bar fight song, i've always liked it but i feel the lyrics in the title followed by wooh oh oh let it down slightly and i wish it was longer. 8.9/10

[yt]O0HBiIlR6Rk[/yt]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 29, 2015)

I cannot describe how much I loved it. 11/10

I am going to show you a song that Volk showed me. In my opinion, the tune is catchy and the music video is... Interesting.
[Video=youtube;DhaRkWfaq10#t=180]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhaRkWfaq10#t=180[/Video]


----------



## rustle (Jun 30, 2015)

Not my cup of tea but it was okay 6/10
[video=youtube;qqXSB-zZm0s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXSB-zZm0s[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10 I really enjoyed listening to this one.

[video]https://youtu.be/eVH1Y15omgE[/video]
If you watch the whole thing, you'll understand why I chose this one.


----------



## rustle (Jul 1, 2015)

Breddy gud 8/10
[video=youtube;HQWOYn2V9Bc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQWOYn2V9Bc[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10 but I'm yet again a bias ass since I love radiohead and Tom York.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Zs1xfxaq4


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 3, 2015)

Classic Flogging Molly at its best 10/10

[video=youtube;OGe9EfLh-ug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGe9EfLh-ug[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry, but I really didn't like it, but it doesn't mean it was really awful. 5/10

Now, I want to see how people would rate a melochill sustained speed bassline DnB song.

[Video=youtube;vIAQuDkhXpQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIAQuDkhXpQ[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 3, 2015)

I loved it, and it's on my favorites now. 10/10

[video]https://youtu.be/46hGULOCtSw[/video]


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 4, 2015)

Not bad 8.5/10 End part was amazing. 

[video=youtube;FacLxSG9ymk]https://youtube.com/watch?v=FacLxSG9ymk[/video]

Have some Electro House


----------



## metafang (Jul 4, 2015)

aww that was sweet and feel good :-3 i cant vote on things numerically but i'd put it in a dj set with other stuff, it's nice. 

[video=youtube;nSxhiNpgiuE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSxhiNpgiuE[/video]


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 4, 2015)

xD What the hell. I like it 9/10

[video=youtube;HabrAMrd1MA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HabrAMrd1MA[/video]

Classical shizzles.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 4, 2015)

Sylver said:


> I'm not a fan of *dubstep*, but it was oddly appealing. Eh, 5.5/10



It wasn't dubstep; It was Glitch Hop with Bounce elements. Oh, wait... That's what dubstep is 


That was awesome, Kurokawa! But that music video though... 9/10 

[video=youtube;T3f7-a70oOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3f7-a70oOE[/video]


----------



## Pistachio (Jul 4, 2015)

A little generic, but not terrible. I'd give it a decent 6/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FroB-MIvAOc


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 4, 2015)

I enjoyed listening to that x) 8.5/10

[video=youtube;nyy31SZprF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyy31SZprF0[/video]

Kind of RnB, and yea another DJMAX song xD


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 4, 2015)

Not really my genre of choice but....
light and airy, jpop feel(am I the only one ) gets you in a good mood. Kinda simplistic(once again, not my genre) 6 & 1/2 / 10
kind of a cheat on this one since its a video game theme cover
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CtCuqVNtQKg


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 4, 2015)

Well covered. 7/10.

You want to play with video games theme covers? Here you go, then >

[Video=youtube;lXQ2a-K1QRo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXQ2a-K1QRo[/Video]


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 5, 2015)

That was great! 9/10!!!

[video=youtube;OG3PnQ3tgzY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY[/video]


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 5, 2015)

It seemed like the song didn't know what to do with itself after about 2 minutes and it just got weird. 4/10

Any way back to video game theme covers
[video=youtube;Q37RRrkKNSI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q37RRrkKNSI[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 6, 2015)

It was a cool novelty for the first minute but even with variations in tempo and intensity I got bored. For the record, I play Tetris on mute since the song gets annoying quickly. 4/10

[video=youtube;VozZoFLsQQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VozZoFLsQQI[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 6, 2015)

What a lovely and relaxing tune. Not a fan of the children's incessant chanting, but all in all quite nice.  8/10
Now who's ready for some pretentious B.S. ?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=F7UtxUlpEP0


----------



## Zerig (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10 they was actually pretty good, don't know what was pretentious about it

[video=youtube;O127XdrcXVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O127XdrcXVM[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 10, 2015)

Catchy. 8/10


Here's an female artist I just found, and I like her music:


[Video=youtube;DwjWfe2GhGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwjWfe2GhGo[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 13, 2015)

It's not bad, it just seems(please forgive me...) generic and formulaic... Something pleasing to the ear and something that will sell well. 6/10, sorry....
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hEoUnuvJl2k


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 13, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> It's not bad, it just seems(please forgive me...) generic and formulaic... Something pleasing to the ear and something that will sell well. 6/10, sorry....



Dude, calm down  

4/10 That was too weird for me.

You want something not generic? Here's something not generic. 

[video=youtube;4HVjldqWx4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HVjldqWx4w[/video] If this is not original enough, I don't know then.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 13, 2015)

Not something I would normally listen to. I like it. It's high energy and ethereal. As to the visuals, you thought my choice was too weird? 8/10. I'll look into her. Seems like a good thing.
hey Canada, you guys make good music! Even if I'm cheating again!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P7NeVEFLXpk


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 13, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Not something I would normally listen to. I like it. It's high energy and ethereal. As to the visuals, you thought my choice was too weird? 8/10. I'll look into *her*. Seems like a good thing.
> hey Canada, you guys make good music! Even if I'm cheating again!
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P7NeVEFLXpk



Does Seven Lions looks like a girl? https://www.google.com/search?q=Seven+Lions&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=jeff+montalvo

I hate this guy, but it was well covered, I guess. 7/10

[Video=youtube;xgZhIANfrN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgZhIANfrN4[/Video] (There's the lyrics in the video's description, and they're weird af)


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 13, 2015)

Damn, my fault for going with the woman in the video as the musician. Also, biased as hell, 9/ 10. Damn but I do love me some chili peppers! It's becoming too damn one sided because of me. I'll piss off after this and let someone else have a go.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eIH3b-3AD1g


----------



## Roadkvlted (Jul 13, 2015)

Not my general cup of tea, but groovy dude. 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU0WbFBMwzs


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 13, 2015)

You know, that wasn't half bad 8/10

[video]https://youtu.be/yEtkIRlz7Vw[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice beat and great artist, unlike those who are invading our radio stations. "Take Me To Church" is my personal favorite from him. 9/10

[Video=youtube;hHkKJfcBXcw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHkKJfcBXcw[/video]


----------



## Kazma (Jul 14, 2015)

i  can only like the ASDF song xD 8/10 *long live Mine-Turlte* 

[video=youtube;xTw-CwypKdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTw-CwypKdk[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow, that was awesome. Im going to download it tonight and check ou the rest of there work. 8/10For more guitar awesomeness https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Legmn8svXWg


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow, That was amazing. 9/10

I'll follow along with the guitar theme I suppose
[video]https://youtu.be/fvOvyQDJWIA[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 19, 2015)

That was an unexpected song! 8/10 though

I might just as well follow the guitar theme

[video=youtube;elHihdcrimw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elHihdcrimw[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 19, 2015)

Not bad. I just think the vocalist was way too loud for an acoustic song. 6/10

Here is the most badass guitar song I know.
[video]https://youtu.be/pOSaDbb9gaQ[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 19, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> Not bad. I just think the vocalist was way too loud for an acoustic song. 6/10
> [video]https://youtu.be/pOSaDbb9gaQ[/video]



I think it is because the vocalist usually did songs like this : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu0K9JBrnr0

That song was amazing. 9/10

Here's something in the roots of guitar epicness

[video=youtube;Q3j-ZZ4eDO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3j-ZZ4eDO8[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 19, 2015)

PheonixDragon, please stop posting things I know and like..... 8/10
sorry to whoever has to rate this, I'm just In a melancholy mood.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lF9ZhUnNXxw


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 19, 2015)

7/10 Not bad. 

You want sad songs? Here's a sad song

[video=youtube;PBQd8sQVp7Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBQd8sQVp7Y[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 19, 2015)

Here I am just trying to nod off and you have to go and show me this. 8/10. It was sad, it was sweet, felt I knew it complete... Ect. Ect.
enough of the sad stuff. Let's get pumped with awesome battle music from a underrated gem of a rpg. Enjoy the cover.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c61RFPXGDmA


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 19, 2015)

I liked it. I don't know the game, though. 9/10

You want to play with game covers again? Alright then

[video=youtube;xKQ8wfuzUG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKQ8wfuzUG0[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, this brings me back. Good times. 
Once again, you never fail to amaze me Phoenix. 10/10

[video]https://youtu.be/CnYbCYdqYtQ[/video]


----------



## Winter (Jul 20, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> Wow, this brings me back. Good times.
> Once again, you never fail to amaze me Phoenix. 10/10
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/CnYbCYdqYtQ[/video]



A very good song to play on the car stereo, going for a drive in the countryside, windows rolled down in the summer heat. 8/10

[video=youtube;phJlr-hZOhw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phJlr-hZOhw[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 20, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> Once again, you never fail to amaze me Phoenix.


 







10/10 I LOVE songs like this.

Here's something similar:

[video=youtube;vbttZVTSJRU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbttZVTSJRU[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I loved that classy part in the beggining, but it's a good one all around. Two steps from hell, Audiomachine, Epic Score, I love their music. 9/10

Since I'm feeling a bit nostalgic...
[video]https://youtu.be/2WBcwDe-RIE[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 20, 2015)

Holy hell! That was awesome! 9/10!
this, well... It's not so awesome but I'm keeping with the game theeme.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JtKCt8Afk9s


----------



## KyryK (Jul 21, 2015)

It may be because i've been awake since yesterday and am currently feeling quite hazy and dazed but that song had a rather hypnotic quality that i really got into, plus i'm always impressed by that guy's videos. 8.342960531/10.

[yt]w6vKG0p7Jts[/yt]


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 21, 2015)

What nightmares are made of 6/10

[video=youtube;zidiWe9yq88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zidiWe9yq88[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 21, 2015)

Superficially it sounds like a light piece of fluff but ultimately it's about abusing drugs to get through life. I really like what they've done but musically it isn't my thing. 7.6392746583/10.

Also if you thought that last song was what nightmares are made of...

[yt]D5oFxvuVeHQ[/yt]


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 21, 2015)

2/10 what the heck?!

this will lighten up the mood: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvkxbYWQuJU


----------



## KyryK (Jul 21, 2015)

And i thought listening to power electronics was torture. 11/10

[yt]m5kHx1itU8c[/yt]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 21, 2015)

Not my cup of tea, but it was nice. 7/10
Here is another game theme cover

Warning: Risk of nostalgia
[video=youtube;M5fs1Z8uwpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5fs1Z8uwpg[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 21, 2015)

Pretty damn good. Never played runescape so no nostalgia for me. 8/10
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LOD48_b6h-g


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 21, 2015)

Is this a banjo? Because banjos are awesome. 9/10

Here's more banjo awesomeness
[video=youtube;e4Ao-iNPPUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jul 21, 2015)

7/10 I am also a sucker for banjos, but I never really got into AC/DC

[video=youtube;lWL9mZ91Dvo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWL9mZ91Dvo[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll be honest here, I actually enjoyed listening to that. 9/10

Here's one of my all time favorites.
[video]https://youtu.be/Qe500eIK1oA[/video]


----------



## Inkling (Jul 22, 2015)

Holy crap that song yes. xD 9/10

How about this? I was in a production of Measure for Measure and the stage change music was mostly Hozier stuff. This one definitely gave the best effect in my opinion.
[video=youtube;Ck_hZdKDOsg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck_hZdKDOsg[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, Hozier! Love his music.11/10

[video]https://youtu.be/cwOaSA8j-JM[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 22, 2015)

It wasn't bad, I just couldn't get into it. Can't pinpoint a reason. Not a fan of the vocals i think. 6/10.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hdJPaGKJkmo


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 22, 2015)

I didn't like it. Can't pinpoint a reason either. 5/10

Here's some 90's stuff
[video=youtube;FE0XcdM22Yo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE0XcdM22Yo[/video]


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 23, 2015)

that was fun 8/10

[video=youtube;ALhAXtFR1LM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALhAXtFR1LM[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm biased as all hell here since I love Smooth. 8.5 / 10. Damn but do I love his work!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_jUbUNae-Y0


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 23, 2015)

I didn't liked the song at the beginning, but at the end, I really liked it. 8/10

Here's the song that was bound to appear on this thread
[video=youtube;K5G1FmU-ldg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5G1FmU-ldg[/video]

@Erzyal That guy's channel is now in my bookmarks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DisneyMudkip (Jul 23, 2015)

Hahaha 7.5/10 lol I never actually heard the whole song before and I can't believe it's like 4:25 long.

Anyway, here's another song for someone to rate

This is Chow Down from the broadway production of Disney's The Lion King. This is song the Hyenas (Shenzi, Banzai, & Ed) sing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NSHzZQ0gPE


----------



## Inkling (Jul 23, 2015)

Gonna have to say 4/10, sorry! I have seen this production and it was very cool so...points for that! I don't really remember this particular song from it, so I guess that speaks for itself. Overall, though, I remember the music in the show being enjoyable overall! Especially live!

[video=youtube;aSQwI3rDETk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSQwI3rDETk[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10: It's Killer Queen for fucks sake!

Anyway, and now for something completely different, some of yee olde death metal. Well, not really an old song, but easily one of my favorites from the genre. Folks familiar with norse mythology will know this story, and in spite of the DM vocals, the song brings a tear to my eye. Lyrics are included below for those who have trouble deciphering DM vocals.

Amon Amarth: The Last Stand of Frej
[yt]doWCSacUN-k[/yt]


See him rise
From land of flames;
Destruction is at hand,
It is time to make a stand.
Now I face an awesome foe.
I will always stand my ground;
To this end my fate is bound.

This fight is mine and mine alone
And there's no help from anyone.

His wrath burns!
With insane heat,
All his fury is unleashed.
There is no way to defeat!
The forces and the power
That he wields.

My hand holds the horn so firm:
I am calm and ready to die.
Everything around me burns
And I know that I will not survive.

See him rise
From land of flames
Destruction is at hand,
It is time to make a stand.
My death awaits, I have no fear;
To this end my fate is bound.
Though I'm doomed,
I'll stand my ground.

This fight is mine and mine alone
And there's no help from anyone.

I go forth to meet my doom
But I will die in vain.
Perdition waits for everyone,
The world will die in flames.

With all my strength
I run the horn
Deep into his eye.
And as he swings
His burning sword,
I die with a tired smile.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 24, 2015)

Really good. I prefer "War of the Gods" from the same album, though. 9.5/10


Here's metal from the same year
[video=youtube;vG8--bjjNSI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG8--bjjNSI[/video]


----------



## SCPH7503 (Jul 24, 2015)

3/10. Never was a metal fan, though I grew up surrounded by totally different stuff.

[video=youtube;wtq1_peTXbw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtq1_peTXbw[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 24, 2015)

How could I not love Roger Waters? 8/10
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo


----------



## Yarra (Jul 24, 2015)

good song and good rendition.  7/10


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHHPs-9xfVw&index=6&list=FL23CvgRPVk0G8yIiPTJlFqg


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 24, 2015)

Its a nice tune but unfortunately not my cup of tea 3/10

Violins, Trumpets, Cellos, Piano, and a wonderful voice. Not much else I can ask for 
https://soundcloud.com/8dawn/8dio-agitato-legato-arpeggio


----------



## Inkling (Jul 24, 2015)

8/10, that was definitely a cool song! ^^

[video=youtube;FBGO0lVrA_g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBGO0lVrA_g[/video]


----------



## mcjoel (Jul 25, 2015)

7/10 notreally my cup of tea
[video] https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7W35dyPTh6o [/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 25, 2015)

Link gave me this:
*This web page is not available*

DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN

Copy/pasting part of it gave me Dethklok:

[yt]7W35dyPTh6o[/yt]

I can't dislike a song that takes the piss out of I Cum Blood. \m//10

[yt]yLA7w3E6IYs[/yt]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow! That was friggin awesome! 9/10! Damn, my song is gonna seem so damn lame in comparison! I can actually think of several better songs to fit with the flow of the last song, but I've already had this one on my mind...
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u-fXmS_JmvA


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 28, 2015)

I first heard learned about that song through the PS2 game Activision Anthology. Now I have the album, since Squeeze are great. 9/10

Since Red has passed this is the only song that goes through my head right now.

[video=youtube;GHe8kKO8uds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHe8kKO8uds[/video]


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 28, 2015)

8/10 Liked it

[video=youtube;17AQGwFVfWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17AQGwFVfWM[/video]


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 28, 2015)

It was really slow.  Also it felt like it was trying to convey an emotion of sadness, but the lyrics and the music just come across kind of flat 4/10.

Been playing this game Castle in the Darkness lately and its a huge throwback to NES metroidvania games right down to the music.  This is my favorite track in the game so far.

[video=youtube;eu3q98JzuYo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu3q98JzuYo[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 29, 2015)

That was pretty neat. 7/10

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NQqR1tmzClQ[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 29, 2015)

Epic and classic Brit-rock. 9/10

Following up with more epic sounding music: [video=youtube;qNzgZ_81ynk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNzgZ_81ynk[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 29, 2015)

Well it was quite good, it just didn't feel epic to me. Sorry. 7.5/10
cant say this is epic, but it will definitely get you pumped the hell up!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KBPbOjA_cWg


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 4, 2015)

Good stuff right there. 8/10

[video]https://youtu.be/xUgQstTzlIM[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 4, 2015)

Not my genre at all, but still nice. 7/10


[video=youtube;NoeyCHJ_lZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoeyCHJ_lZk[/video]

I just saw when this came out
I feel a bit old now :C


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Aug 5, 2015)

Well I'm biased because I love coldplay... 10/10.

[video=youtube;MX1dvZZAYug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX1dvZZAYug[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 5, 2015)

A bit generic IMO, but I like it  8/10
Since you shared EDM, here's more!
[video=youtube;e0Og94zSuYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0Og94zSuYM[/video]
I swear to god that this song makes me thing about elevators
(Admit it, you misread the artist's name :V)


----------



## Soul-Wolf (Aug 5, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> A bit generic IMO, but I like it  8/10
> Since you shared EDM, here's more!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0Og94zSuYM



9/10, just smooth, atmospheric all around. Almost like a kind of, I'm not sure what I'd describe it as, space jazz maybe.

[video=youtube;40qqJZuvgc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40qqJZuvgc0[/video]

I got mixed feelings about this one myself. I like the grunge throwback sound but it feels incomplete. like a demo.


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 5, 2015)

Was open to liking this, but it feels like a 90's group who just heard Sonic Youth and Nirvana, then tried to copy both at the same time. 3/10

Here's something that sounds good as a follow up though:

[video=youtube;gjMoHhYu3vc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjMoHhYu3vc[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 5, 2015)

The song was great but the video was better! 9/10
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2B6qerZlczw


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 5, 2015)

This sounds so familar
Probably heard a cover of it before. 7,5/10

[video=youtube;I_izvAbhExY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY[/video]
This is *obviously* the song I had to share.


----------



## grassfed (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10, its a classic and very fitting :smile:

been listening to a lot of Incubus lately
[video=youtube;UL1m4hZx3FM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL1m4hZx3FM[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Aug 5, 2015)

7/10

I dont hear Incubus myself but they are pretty good :3

[video=youtube;AjG0sUS1ZIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjG0sUS1ZIA[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh man! I've heard so many versions of that song! That was awesome! 10/10! I applaud your taste in music Joshi!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m3lF2qEA2cw


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 5, 2015)

Awesome. I love how kind of eerie it is. 10/10

www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9KchCouIjI


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 5, 2015)

Always love to hear a violin and the vocals are crazy but still delightfully eerie. The electrics where a pit of a put off though 6.5/10.

This is one of my personal favorite pieces using classic instruments

https://soundcloud.com/margaret-tobolowska/mystical-arnet


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 6, 2015)

I am a huge fan of classical music myself and I loved it. There's no other genre of music that can give you the same kind of emotion in my opinion. Added it to my faves. 10/10

Going to follow the classical theme with one of my favorites.

[video]https://youtu.be/Ry4BzonlVlw[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 6, 2015)

Classic music? Yuss! 9/10

[video=youtube;bBsKplb2E6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBsKplb2E6Q[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 6, 2015)

Quite good! 8.5/10!
I should continue with classic music but I've had this stuck in my head all day so I choose this.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LnDF3TNYiBM


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 6, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Quite good! 8.5/10!
> I should continue with classic music but I've had this stuck in my head all day so I choose this.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LnDF3TNYiBM


I love that song 9.5/10 I even have it on my phone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUrXc5h9UxU


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Aug 6, 2015)

I like that cover of the song much better then the original.  I don't think any one here will be surprised that I first heard it from Tirrel's video.  7/10

[video=youtube;e7kJRGPgvRQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 6, 2015)

They look goofy like they're having a lot of fun but the music isn't as memorable. 4/10

[video=youtube;_bwcDDbjuEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bwcDDbjuEQ[/video]


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Aug 7, 2015)

Reminds me of music I used to listen to in college I really like it! 8.2/10

[video=youtube;-jWreYcKSgY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jWreYcKSgY[/video]


----------



## grassfed (Aug 7, 2015)

7.5/10, not generally my style of electronic music but it had good energy

https://soundcloud.com/kanwakan/why-dont-you-save-me-nombe-remix


----------



## Logan Who (Aug 7, 2015)

well, that was... interesting?
i suppose its more of an art piece instead of "normal" music, but the weird dissonant clicking noise throughout the entire song did not help either. it was so odd and out of place/destroying the vibe that i double checked if my speakers were broken.

to me, checking if the speakers are broken does not constitute for "good music"....  sorry, but that's a 1/10



[video=youtube;YIhTGmKy5PM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIhTGmKy5PM&amp;list=PLDJdjvy2DNSDRzTv02GVE-LVotiba700c&amp;index=11[/video]


edit: just now realized that this song is oddly fitting right now, seeing as the bombings were pretty much exactly 70 years ago...  damn.


----------



## Baiken (Aug 7, 2015)

Really catchy. 8/10

[video=youtube;EJojO8gNunI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJojO8gNunI&amp;list=PLpqgxl3FT2_flxgaZJE2VW6F  XoNZ6AydZ&amp;index=3[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 7, 2015)

Not really the kind of music I'd listen to, but it's still a pretty cool song. 6/10

[video]https://youtu.be/1R6qEQSf_MQ[/video]


----------



## Logan Who (Aug 7, 2015)

sounds interesting, rather curious about the music type, 7/10.

[video=youtube;_gWc17vhSAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gWc17vhSAE&amp;list=FLgqGLHeKA0_UlC0CBoYTgAQ&amp;  index=31[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow, that was awesome! Such a talented person with a obvious ear for music! 9/10!
I guess I should post something equally impressive and jaw dropping.....
nah, Ill go for short and creepy!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Mn-0wqaNg


----------



## Baiken (Aug 7, 2015)

That was good actually. The video creeped me out, though. 7/10

This song is stuck in my head since I woke up

[video=youtube;Uv5wF-E9D8Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5wF-E9D8Y[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Aug 7, 2015)

I like that one a lot

9/10 I would say


Lets go for a slow one, because I dont want to annoy anyone with death metal 

I love the singers voice
[video]https://youtu.be/P3H7nSBNrPw[/video]


----------



## Baiken (Aug 8, 2015)

That's pretty slow 
I loved it. 8/10


Here is Pheonix's favorite artist. 
[video=youtube;iiyUN5qyZlw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiyUN5qyZlw[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice. Has a certain ethereal quality to it. 8/10.
sorry for this. I'm in a bad place right now and this song helps.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V4SqDx1vi4c


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Aug 10, 2015)

It just seemed very forgettable.  Nothing particularly notable at all 5/10

I don't really like any of their other music but I absolutely love this song
[video=youtube;xFljpJdYRKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFljpJdYRKM[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 10, 2015)

I enjoyed listening to that one. 9/10

[video]https://youtu.be/tuR0aCQALDE[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 11, 2015)

Rocks well enough 6/10

[video=youtube;he_WtzetWeQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he_WtzetWeQ[/video]


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 11, 2015)

7.9, it does rock well enough. Maybe even good enough to download. anyway.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhHynAxHURA


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 11, 2015)

9/10 classic! And that scene from guardians comes to mind. Lol

https://m.soundcloud.com/escowilliams/warriors


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice and smooth. Good vocals and a nice feel to the instrumentals. It had a nice, bittersweet sadness to it.
8/10
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5U7bCSZ4NBA
Please try to ignore that it's FNAF related. This guy has some real talent. Well, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 12, 2015)

That was alright, not really my cup of tea though. 6/10

Another song from my favorite artist
[video=youtube;yV4Rsq-4JRA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yV4Rsq-4JRA[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 12, 2015)

Hmmm... it's just not me. 3/10. 

[video=youtube;8W4ooVNr82U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W4ooVNr82U[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Aug 12, 2015)

6/10
it's ok, I've heard it so many times I'm sick of it though.
[video=youtube;a3jJ8Vr6aAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3jJ8Vr6aAg&amp;spfreload=10[/video]


----------



## ItalianDurr (Aug 12, 2015)

7/10 Nice, but maybe isn't just my genre.

[video=youtube;qhQVGgTJyUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhQVGgTJyUE[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Aug 12, 2015)

6/10 I liked it more before the 42 second mark

[video=youtube;uowitWdGrEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uowitWdGrEQ[/video]


----------



## AlastairTheDragon (Aug 13, 2015)

4/10
I feel like it's not very listenable, but that's just me. I like the lyrics, though.

[video=youtube;lwgaleuwLA0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwgaleuwLA0[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Aug 13, 2015)

5/10 boring
[video=youtube;5ltDyujqtm4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ltDyujqtm4[/video]


----------



## AlastairTheDragon (Aug 13, 2015)

6.5/10
That's not too bad, actually.

[video=youtube;LjYSrbLTifk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjYSrbLTifk[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow! That was great. Really helped lift my spirits when Im in such a dour mood! 8/10!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9fF8wU4Nl9Y


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Aug 13, 2015)

I used to like that song, but now I just find it to be ok.  6/10

These guys here I love the music but watching them actual play is kind of creepy.  Visual kei is weird.
[video=youtube;E7EppFSNpFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7EppFSNpFU[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 14, 2015)

2/10. Just not into it.

[video=youtube;VRI-zOiqg6M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRI-zOiqg6M[/video]


----------



## AlastairTheDragon (Aug 14, 2015)

4/10
Eh, just not really my thing.

Let me just briefly say the history of this song -- makes it more interesting. It's about a marriage break-up with Prince Charles' and Princess Diana's wedding on the TV in the background. It was written in the mid-80's (not sure of the exact year ... it's on an album of previously unreleased song and that was never made known), about a decade before Charles' and Diana's divorce. Just thought that was interesting.
[video=youtube;b8a75mRsvQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8a75mRsvQ4[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Aug 15, 2015)

8/10
[video=youtube;e4imUOY-wZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4imUOY-wZw[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll admit it, it's not something I would ever choose to listen to. Just not my genre. That being said, I got into it. Really made me want to move! So, even though I'm not a fan and probably won't ever listened to it again, I'll give it a 7.5/10. It's always good to try new genres!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ith-WwPj3ZY


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 16, 2015)

The link didn't work, but I searched a bit and got able to listen to it. Not really my cup of this, but still enjoyable. 6/10

[Video=youtube;oBhqnJVm_Zc]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oBhqnJVm_Zc[/video]



Spoiler



Yes, I totally went there.


----------



## Logan Who (Aug 16, 2015)

7/10, a lot better than the version with vocals xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h00DZiaBPhs&index=41&list=PLDJdjvy2DNSAZr921JSvGbz9YgD88jVEj


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll take a wild guess and say that the vocals are in Russian.
It's now in my favorites. 10/10

[Video=Youtube;f3ircaETNFA]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f3ircaETNFA[/video] 

EDIT: I've got told it's actually sang in Finnish. Sorry!


----------



## Zerig (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: bump*

bark/woof

[video=youtube;tn2GUzoOlYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn2GUzoOlYA[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok Zerig, I try to keep a open mind but....
0/10. Sorry but, what even was that?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oqjTbbUT_U8


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Aug 23, 2015)

Great vibes... His voice is pretty outstanding... Catchy and added to my playlist 8/10

Random french song I heard while producing a "around the world charts" segment for top 40 radio.

[video=youtube;m6Rc8idptUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6Rc8idptUM[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Aug 23, 2015)

2/10 generic pop in another language is still generic pop, the 2 is because I like French

[video=youtube;isxvXITTLLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isxvXITTLLY[/video]


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Feb 27, 2016)

8/10 I like this song. Kinda feels like it is about The Crusades and the English lyrics helped me sing along. Now for some self promotion...


----------



## Negativist (Mar 18, 2016)

55/100. The percussion is good to dance. However, the melody it's some loudy and brings me artificialism feelings.


----------



## PearTwig (Mar 23, 2016)

4/10 - Slow paced! I'm into ambient/drone music, but I can't say that the song was to my taste.

I can't say this will be to anyone's tastes either, but you can never be sure.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 29, 2016)

3/10 Not groovy enough to dance to, weak chord progression and general lack of enthusiasm.

This song is called 7th Heaven by VITAS, by the way.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 29, 2016)

Fiddlesticks said:


> VITAS is a babe. Have you seen/heard Opera N2?


YA BROKEDED DA ROOLZ 0/10


----------



## Saylor (Apr 5, 2016)

I'd say to me, this is one of those annoying songs that I'm glad is over in 15 seconds. Lacks originality and creativity. It's got the same beat and tempo as every other song I hear on a pop radio. So, I give this one a 2/10.

Now, the only thing I can think of is the last song I was playing on my guitar. So, without further ado, here is one of my personal favorites: Metallica's The Call of Ktulu


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 6, 2016)

Now that I'm done posting dank maymays, time to post something I actually listen to. Though I'd be glad to argue with you about the song you rated, since it's definitely not pop and definitely not on the radio.

Personally, I think Metallica is highly overrated. While they did bring metal into the mainstream, or at least helped a lot, their songs all sound the same. They chose to never evolve their music further, and opted to instead keep using the same sound that got them famous, and it remained that way for years after Ride the Lightning. Death Magnetic sounded the same as well, the only difference is that the quality was higher because of technology. 3/10

I listen to this guy Rhian Sheehan A LOT. He makes great ambient, melodic, orchestral type stuff. He went and began experimenting with more rhythmic elements recently, and for this song I think it turned out very well.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Apr 9, 2016)

Sounded too happy for my taste, but I can't deny that the song is well done in general. 8.5/10


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice, remind me of the Halo Reach soundtrack. 9/10

I've played an mmorpg called Maplestory for a LONG time, and this is one of my favorite songs. Sadly, it's not in the game any more I believe.


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 9, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> Nice, remind me of the Halo Reach soundtrack. 9/10
> 
> I've played an mmorpg called Maplestory for a LONG time, and this is one of my favorite songs. Sadly, it's not in the game any more I believe.



^ I'm gonna extend that song.
I just love everything about it!
Calm songs like that really do it for me =)

And you already know what song I'm gonna put up here ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)






It's a really good all purpose song imo ~ u ~)


----------



## PheonixDragon (Apr 10, 2016)

Loved the song, and the elevator beat at the start made me laugh ^^ 10/10
We're doing game themes now? Okay!


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 10, 2016)

8/10
Very atmospheric man!



Faunosaurus said:


> Nice, remind me of the Halo Reach soundtrack. 9/10
> 
> I've played an mmorpg called Maplestory for a LONG time, and this is one of my favorite songs. Sadly, it's not in the game any more I believe.





Notkastar said:


> ^ I'm gonna extend that song.








I said I would =)
Use to play maplestory myself,
I was a level Level 112 Nightlord if I remember correctly.

For the song fro review:


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice melody.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 13, 2016)

Sounds like every other "epic" movie soundtrack piece. 5/10 you tried.

It was hard to pick which song from this band to choose for the next one... so I did multiple. I found this band fairly recently, and they're like the incarnation of what pop punk should be. SORRY FOR LARGE SPACE TAKEN UP BY THIS CRAP


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 13, 2016)

You didn't use "epic" correctly.   It's alright though, hardly anyone does these days.

Those guys sound very familiar. I think I've heard my brother and my friends listening to these guys. I definitely recognize "Freak".

The singing is great and I like the electric guitar. I approve.

Here are songs from Toto's soundtrack from David Lynch's Dune. It was a poorly done adaptation of a great book and a bad movie in general. Unfortunately, the songs on the soundtracks don't sound as good as on the movies so I found the best qualities possible by other means for Desert theme and Hold my Hand.  I don't want to put a third video that would take up a lot of space so if you want to look up "Dune Final Dreams" because most videos have the same quality for the song.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 30, 2016)

10/10 on both for bringing me back to one of my favorite movies as a kid. 

Now, the beauty behind this song is that it's classified as "traditional" which means anybody can record it and not have to pay any loyalties to anybody.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (May 1, 2016)

Saylor said:


> 10/10 on both for bringing me back to one of my favorite movies as a kid.
> 
> Now, the beauty behind this song is that it's classified as "traditional" which means anybody can record it and not have to pay any loyalties to anybody.



Best version of Hey Joe that Jimi ever played. Amazing guitar tone and super solid rhythmic support from Mitch and Noel. 10/10 for a true classic.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdogmaticaddict%2Fpolaris-1


----------



## Faunosaurus (May 1, 2016)

ShuTheGreat said:


> Best version of Hey Joe that Jimi ever played. Amazing guitar tone and super solid rhythmic support from Mitch and Noel. 10/10 for a true classic.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdogmaticaddict%2Fpolaris-1


Eh, just not really my kinda music. ?/10 because I know nothing about it.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fhaywyre%2Fhaywyre-sculpted


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 7, 2016)

6.9/10


----------



## Traven V (May 19, 2016)

10/10 that's pretty beast


----------



## Faunosaurus (May 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## TidesofFate (May 19, 2016)

I'm not really into rap , but I'll give it 8/10.


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

10/10 - love the use of multiple instruments. A bit menacing but entrancing just the same. I found it to be a bit whimsical at times. Would be great battle music. Good stuff. ~A


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 20, 2016)

6.8/10


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

10/10 now that's my kinda music.


----------



## Volvom (May 20, 2016)

Kinda too chill for me, so I say 6/10
Here is something metal from Finland (english song, don't worry!)


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

10/10 that just made me explode ;P but seriously awesome track


----------



## Volvom (May 20, 2016)

This was better! Good chilling music! 9/10


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

10/10 very nice


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

OMG! I loved this! Totally 10+/10! Amazing!


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 21, 2016)

7/10   would totes chill to this again.


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

I am not a fan of female singers but this wasn't too bad so I rate 6/10
And now I throw you more Finnish Metal~


----------



## Traven V (May 21, 2016)

10/10 epic
the one I'm sharing is just a song I discovered today, it's kinda odd but peaceful I like it.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 21, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

Not really my style, but I can imagine to listen this in the evening when I am driving home or something. 5/10


----------



## Traven V (May 22, 2016)

That's one of my favorite Rob Zombie songs 10/10


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

8/10 Rob Zombie so would do Clockwork Orange for a music video.


----------



## The Question Guy (May 24, 2016)




----------



## The Question Guy (May 24, 2016)

The Question Guy said:


> I'm sorry.....


----------



## Volvom (May 25, 2016)

For streetlight manifesto 8/10
Pink Guy 2/10


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

The only Orgy I know is there cover of New Order, and I have to say I am liking what I hear, 7.5/10


----------



## TidesofFate (May 27, 2016)

Very relaxing. 8/10


----------



## Czukay (May 31, 2016)

Hah, I remember that song, acutally haven't heard it in awhile. Solid 6.5/10
Also, haven't seen the new X-Men movie yet, but anyways...


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

7/10 I remember hearing that ages ago. At least it felt that.

Shameless promotion for my friend's band. Wish I could be at their show tonight.


----------



## Czukay (May 31, 2016)

Nice use of brass in that track 8/10





...It's funny how because of their German accents it sounds like they're singing Metro Police instead of Metropolis sometimes... Or is that just me?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

6/10 You can easily tell it's dated. Not saying it isn't good.








Czukay said:


> Nice use of brass in that track 8/10


Orange County ska at it's finest!


----------



## Czukay (May 31, 2016)

Hmm... I like it. Her voice reminds me of Suzanne Vega 7/10
Speaking of whom:


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Czukay (Jun 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 1, 2016)

9/10 I love Brian Eno


----------



## lyar (Jun 1, 2016)

8/10
That video was scary.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 1, 2016)

9/10








lyar said:


> That video was scary.


You mean awesome


----------



## lyar (Jun 1, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> You mean awesome


The concept is horrifying as well as the reminder that human beings are so cruel.
8/10 I like OM&M


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 1, 2016)

4/10 Not a Panic fan







lyar said:


> The concept is horrifying as well as the reminder that human beings are so cruel.


Streetlight explained they did the video as a middle finger to their former label


----------



## Czukay (Jun 1, 2016)

Heyy. Pretty catchy 8/10


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 1, 2016)

10/10 Actually got to see The English Beat in concert. A fun bunch.


----------



## Czukay (Jun 1, 2016)

Haha, I like it 9/10







Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> 10/10 Actually got to see The English Beat in concert. A fun bunch.


Wow. I wish I could've seen them.  Awesome stuff.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 1, 2016)

I said yeah-yeah! 10/10








Czukay said:


> Wow. I wish I could've seen them.  Awesome stuff.


It was a few years back at the House Of Blues. It was a bit sad that I was the youngest person in there.


----------



## Storok (Jun 2, 2016)

7/10 it is great at this daythime but i wouldnt listen to it in the middle of the day


----------



## lyar (Jun 2, 2016)

Storok said:


> 7/10 it is great at this daythime but i wouldnt listen to it in the middle of the day


2/10 The song was butt. When did this song come out, he's wearing a track jacket that's not okay


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 2, 2016)

6.2/10

Edit: darn I posted too late.

The song by Muse 7.5/10


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 2, 2016)

8/10 Like it a lot


----------



## Czukay (Jun 2, 2016)

I like it 7/10


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 2, 2016)

6/10 The song doesn't do much for me, but I do enjoy watching Popeye


----------



## Traven V (Jun 4, 2016)

10/10 epic song, very historic one.


----------



## Storok (Jun 4, 2016)

9/10 I love it i like the pace and so on


----------



## Julen (Jun 4, 2016)

8,5/10 never heard of this guy but i love it


----------



## Storok (Jun 4, 2016)

Julen said:


> 8,5/10 never heard of this guy but i love it


He makes all of his music by himself and allmost all of his trachs are awesome you should definitely check him out

4/10 it has some... Let's say i just dont like it but i also dont hate it


----------



## Traven V (Jun 4, 2016)

10/10 I love punk


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Traven V (Jun 4, 2016)

5/10 not into the big band style


----------



## Storok (Jun 12, 2016)

7.62/10 i like the song


----------



## Zipline (Jun 12, 2016)

I give it 3 dog treats  and a bowl of milk. (7.1)


----------



## Zipline (Jun 12, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


>


How I felt watching that X3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 12, 2016)

4/10 wat


----------



## Makin Pancakes (Jun 12, 2016)

4/10 I can't say I'm a fan of this song.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 12, 2016)

8/10 Yay for a local band of mine


----------



## Zipline (Jun 12, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> 4/10 wat


If that for "Fat Labrador"? :c He is so cute! X3 He just needs some treats.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 14, 2016)

Resuming this thread:


----------



## KushFox (Jun 16, 2016)

8/10 fer sure.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 19, 2016)

4/10 I did not like the vocals at all overall and the song was very repetitive for it's own good and not in a good way. Some parts were nice a vocal flourish here and changeup there but for how long the song was it was very dull overall.


----------



## lyar (Jun 19, 2016)

6.5/10 I like some of Chance's stuff and this was okay. Now to give you guys a song of a rapper not rapping.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 19, 2016)

3/10 Kid Cudi's voice sounds so monotone here it hurts. The production is barely even there and wobbles uncomfortably throughout the entire track. This is just all kinds of wrong.


----------



## lyar (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah that Cudi album is pretty niche I like it though not many people do. 
5/10 This song is much too long. Not terrible but I'd never listen to this on my own. Might as well keep the rap motif going.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 19, 2016)

3/10 Really doesn't do much for me.
Keeping the rap going:


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 20, 2016)

5/10 because Moleman is da bomb and I didn't expect this in a sudden flurry of rap, but I cringed partway through.
And now for something completely different:




(This was recorded exclusively with kids toys.)
Let's share some covers!  Anything goes.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 20, 2016)

8/10 I can't take it seriously because of the toys, but it's so fun

Get ready of the weirdest Madonna cover ever. And I love it.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 20, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I can't take it seriously because of the toys, but it's so fun


Totally what I expected! XD The whole Gizmodgery album was recorded almost completely with kids toys.  It's a weird concept, but Matt also manages to lay down some sick riot beats
9/10 I absolutely loved that.  That was such a crazy experience that holds up its own style without disrespecting (Not that I give much of a damn about Madonna) the original.  Well done.




Taking it back to the definitive grunge cover in the album that started it all.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jun 27, 2016)

A solid 8/10. Not really my kinda stuff, but I enjoyed it. Nice to know I can always come to this thread for something different!

This song holds a special place in my heart. The music video kinda has that really pretentious A E S T H E T I C vibe to it, but I still kinda like it. The music itself is fucking great though. I love analog and lofi sounds, especially if they're creatively adapted into new kinds of music. The fucking chord progression just has so much power. That and it gives you the feeling of being far too deep into something but still being able to see hope at the end of the tunnel... It was just what I needed in my life at the time it came out in 2014, when i was struggling with homesickness and depression after moving out and on my own.

G O O D    V I B E S


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 28, 2016)

9/10, I'm a suck-up for this kind of thing.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 29, 2016)

That's actually some chill shit right there mate. I'd give it a 7.8/10 too much water in the video


----------



## Rmania (Jun 29, 2016)

6/10 - I'm not fan Usher and Pitbull to begin with unfortunately but the beat is okay.


----------



## Julen (Jun 29, 2016)

5/10 i don't hate it but i don't love it either.

Alright... this is a hotline miami soundtrack....i don't know if it counts as an actual song but well #yolo. I always get this weird uplifting vibe when i listen to this song :3. I love going for a run throught the park listening at this.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jun 29, 2016)

3/10, strongly dislike Hotline Miami

GOOD OL SPEEDCORE


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 30, 2016)

Well, tickle my dick!  Lapfox will always get a high rating from me, so I'll give this a solid 8.5/10.  I'll attempt a Lapfox chain:


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice wobs and dobs throughout the whole song m9, 8/10

I've been listening to this song on loop for about 8 hours straight, I don't know how to stop...


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 1, 2016)

7/10


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fffffffxxxxxxxxxxxxgzzzzzzzz%2Ftouching-love-song


----------



## Alkraas (Jul 1, 2016)

7/10 I liked the rythmn


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

I could see myself getting into that. 7.9/10


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jul 1, 2016)

8/10. I was thoroughly entertained XD

https://www.soundcloud.com/dogmaticaddict/promises-1


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 1, 2016)

8/10 very nice to listen to. Reminds me of Tracy Chapman!
Also if you put a soundcloud link into the media option, it makes it into a player instead of a link!
LET'S THE MEME TRAIN ROLLING!


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdumbshitthatjakazidmade%2Fokkiro-sailor-fuku


----------



## ThatOneDutchDude (Jul 4, 2016)

6/10. Not a giant fan of SKrillex or... whoever that is, but I've started listening to metal because of Korn so that's a thing :3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 4, 2016)

4/10 Really not my thing. I'm picky when it comes to electronic music. DJ Shadow and Cut Chemist are my homeboys in that genre.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 5, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> 4/10 Really not my thing. I'm picky when it comes to electronic music. DJ Shadow and Cut Chemist are my homeboys in that genre.


5/10 - listenable, but not really my thing, sounds way too tame for me compared to likes of Catch 22, and I usually enjoy the genre for it's original content (because Ska is home for bittersweet and dark/humorous/darkly humorous lyrics about life more often than not, Ska covers are kinda killing the point).




Here's more classic plunderphonics though. They released a new album just recently (after 16 years of silence, no less), and it's freaking amazing, so let's listen where it all started c:


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 5, 2016)

10/10 Love the Avalanches.
Well, here's some good J-ska


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 5, 2016)

5/10 Not really a ska person and never quite saw the appeal. More of a punk guy 

This song reminds me of Owl City in that it's so uplifting sounding it's impossible top hate xD


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmonstercat%2Fpuppet-foria-im-here


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 6, 2016)

8/10, I love Sonic Colors. 8)


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 7, 2016)

8/10 Not the kind of music I listen to that much, but I'd say that was good.
Here's a song I listen to occasionally.


----------



## Rmania (Jul 7, 2016)

6/10 - I had a brief nostalgia moment at the beginning of the song like it reminded me of something but otherwise its okay.

I like this one because it has a somewhat Aphex Twin feel to it:


----------



## NashCoywolfFrehley (Jul 16, 2016)

8/10 :3


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 16, 2016)

Probably my favorite trap song. It's simple, it has POWAH, is good.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 18, 2016)

7.69/10   Not much of an electro person myself but still pretty good even with that :3

We need moar dank memes in this thread


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 18, 2016)

0.2/10 i can't even consider that music...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 0.2/10 i can't even consider that music...


6/10 That song didn't really need a "remake"


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 19, 2016)

>



Melodic, but still totally electronic.  Drawn out lyrics match the theme of the album, meant to lead you along, until the heavier parts cut in.  Then the music slows again, draws out, and returns to a big hit to the ears.

It's SoaD's style, and it's one of their best pieces.

8/10

>>>>>>>>


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Melodic, but still totally electronic.  Drawn out lyrics match the theme of the album, meant to lead you along, until the heavier parts cut in.  Then the music slows again, draws out, and returns to a big hit to the ears.
> 
> It's SoaD's style, and it's one of their best pieces.
> 
> ...


I rate this 6/10.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 19, 2016)

6.4/10 I was reminded too much about minecraft let's play intros and COD gaming montages


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 19, 2016)

3/10. Imagine dragons is bad.

HAVE A GOOD OL' HARDCORE CLASSIC

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fs3rl%2Fs3rl-pika-girl-radio-edit-emfa


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> 3/10. Imagine dragons is bad.
> 
> HAVE A GOOD OL' HARDCORE CLASSIC
> 
> ...


I don't actually hate you but I really hate you for both the song and comment.




Oh yeah 0/10 pika girl is disgusting


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

6/10 not exactly my style but i did at least listen halfway through to give it a shot.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

^ Emos, emos everywhere.  3/10.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

8/10 reminds me of the opening to Tekken Tag Tournament.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 19, 2016)

10/10    Time on the song is 4:20






Somebody had to put nickelback at some point xD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

8/10 i actually don't mind nickelback lol


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 8/10 i actually don't mind nickelback lol


8/10 What game is that? This sounds so familiar. Also we haven't had a female singer in a while so here. Edit: Nvm I wrote this as I listened


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

^ 5/10 Not my type of music, though can't deny her voice.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> 8/10 What game is that? This sounds so familiar. Also we haven't had a female singer in a while so here. Edit: Nvm I wrote this as I listened


Nfs prostreet.
9/10 on the song before me


----------



## Rigby (Jul 19, 2016)

Liam Westbrook - The Rush
3/10

I don't see a point in arranging the synths and melodies to be so tuneless and rhythmically disjointed if the drum beat is sticking to  unimaginative four to the floor crap. And that autotune is bad. You can make autotune sound great, this is like burying a bad drawing in Photoshop filters to cover it up.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 19, 2016)

0/10, pretentious and a bad song LOL.

Junkrat's face is almost as soulless as the music.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 19, 2016)

I've lost faith in humanity for the 800th time in a row now.......5/10


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 20, 2016)

Quite the........._TOXIC_ song! 6/10.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 20, 2016)

8/10 YOU GOTTA LOVE DEM SOUNDFONTS

This is the only brony song I will willingly listen to anymore. At 4:20 it gets REALLY good


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 20, 2016)

4/10 is really good meaning that epic sax guy comes into the mix?

Speaking of epic sax guy...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> 4/10 is really good meaning that epic sax guy comes into the mix?
> 
> Speaking of epic sax guy...


7/10 because i like saxophones, but it's still not my style of music


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 7/10 because i like saxophones, but it's still not my style of music


8/10, classic...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> 8/10, classic...


9/10 also a great somg


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2016)

^ Good song, but not my type. 7/10.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow, while not really my type of music, quite good!

8/10

Its been over a year, hope I can still do this!

YouTube


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 27, 2016)

0/10  No video


----------



## eggplantmcgee (Jul 27, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> 0/10  No video



meh 2/10 not my kinda music


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 27, 2016)

5/10, they're good performers but I just don't like their stuff (except for Captain Albert Alexander )

This is sectioned under mashups so good they're real music.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fshokkbutt%2Fbusinesstaste-fixed


----------



## Aurorus_Borealis (Jul 28, 2016)

7.2/10, some interresting stuff up there!

Something i like :3


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

It was a nice, catchy song (with a really funny music video!) however this isn't really my taste. I'd hate to disappoint, but I would give it a 6.2/10.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 28, 2016)

9.4/10 i like anything that reminds me of my 8-bit childhood.
i'll see your 'Waterflame' and raise you a 'Dunderpatrullen'.




(Thank you, TomVaporeon for the recommendation!)


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> 9.4/10 i like anything that reminds me of my 8-bit childhood.
> i'll see your 'Waterflame' and raise you a 'Dunderpatrullen'.
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, this song is awesome! Thank you for introducing it to me! The vocals were a bit... offputting, but I'd give it a good 9.7/10.

This is how I take my techno vocals;




Also, I'm not sure if it's against the rules to post so soon after my previous post. This'll be the last one of mine.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Dude, this song is awesome! Thank you for introducing it to me! The vocals were a bit... offputting, but I'd give it a good 9.7/10.
> 
> This is how I take my techno vocals;
> 
> ...


7/10 it sounds nice but it needs more variation. it's a bit on the repetitive side.
Also, don't worry about your posts. This thread is 7+ year old sticky. i don't think anyone's going to care.




Now i present a WTF spin on a "classic" of sorts that beats the original 1000 fold.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> 7/10 it sounds nice but it needs more variation. it's a bit on the repetitive side.
> Also, don't worry about your posts. This thread is 7+ year old sticky. i don't think anyone's going to care.
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, even though it seems like a joke, it's a pretty friggin' well-composed joke! 8.5/10.

If we're going into weird territory, I think I'll make do with some Mindless Self Indulgence;





Fun fact; this music video was directed by Jhonen Vasquez, the creator of Invader Zim

_...in case that wasn't obvious enough_


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Jhonen Vasquez


10/10 Don't forget 'White'! Johnny The Homicidal Maniac anyone?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> 10/10 Don't forget 'White'! Johnny The Homicidal Maniac anyone?


Oh my God dude, this is the funniest thing I've seen in a while!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 1, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> 0/10


7/10 classic


----------



## Faunosaurus (Aug 2, 2016)

2/10 for 2edgy4me. Wasn't ever really a good song in the first place, and looking back on it now is just making it cringy.

Great DnB EP full of delicious organic sounds.


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

7.5/10 not bad sir....not bad at all...


Such a classic


----------



## Faunosaurus (Aug 2, 2016)

5/10, both have done much better stuff alone, and them mashed together didn't add much of anything interesting, or make a catchy song for that matter.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 3, 2016)

7/10, catchy


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 6, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Faunosaurus (Aug 6, 2016)

3/10, the screaming sounds like a bad microphone instead of being intentional.

This one for both the song and the insane editing. The song itself is called Pop Culture by Madeon.


----------



## Diaminerre (Aug 7, 2016)

7/10

And for demo-scene lovers:


----------



## Darklordbambi (Aug 7, 2016)

7.5/10, I liked the mid part of it, reminded me a bit of Tool and Mastodon who I love as musicians, but a lot of it was kinda droll to me. Was an awesome experience tho for the most part.

Bill The Fridge- Seattle Romance


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 7, 2016)

6.5/10, the beat was actually pretty good...but....wtf?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 8, 2016)

4/0


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 8, 2016)

7.75/10  a little bit long






bella flek and the flek tones - Sinister Minister


----------



## Rigby (Aug 9, 2016)

9/10, very creative and expressive.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 9, 2016)

4.5/10 Ehh.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 9, 2016)

1/10 god


----------



## Faunosaurus (Aug 9, 2016)

10/10 m,em,eehjhdg

No one ever talks about how great some of the Naruto soundtrack is.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 9, 2016)

hs, that actually wasn't too bad. 8/10


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2016)

5/10. Doesn't even seem like an actual song.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 9, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> 5/10. Doesn't even seem like an actual song.


5/10, That song is actually about a stalker or some diarrhea shit idk fuck. A bit of a classic though.


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 9, 2016)

10/10 love me some system




Animals as leaders - CAFO 
alittle bit long but worth a listen


----------



## Faunosaurus (Aug 10, 2016)

2/10. Exactly the kind of pretentious, overproduced prog-metal bullshit I hate, in addition with some of the worst sounding sweeps and picks I've heard in a while, ALONG with that stupid creepy-fleshy fetus imagery all these awful bands use to "visualize" how "deep and complex" their music is, or whatever excuse they can scrounge up to be able to use that crap. Only didn't give a 0/10 because the solo starting at 4:29 was actual alright. The rest is just trash.
Worst sounding prog-ish metal since Anomalous, I swear to god. Some people can do it well, and those guys are fun to listen to. But these guys do not.

All this talk about progressive metal and rock made me think of Rush, though. While they aren't exactly prog-rock, they certainly are just as inventive.


----------



## Reptillicus (Aug 10, 2016)

~oooh not bad not bad at all oddly enough this makes me think of a level in doom. I could totally play this while shooting demons and stuff. for real though this is clean AF 9/10

this song is so stuck in my head right now! its got that old sonic cd vibe that I just love to pieces!
Hype Music: Sonic Mania - Studiopolis Zone - YouTube


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 10, 2016)

That felt like a trip down memory lane, 8/10


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 10, 2016)

9/10 love system of the down =D




found this gem today 

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive (Synchronice Remix)


----------



## KurtCobain (Aug 11, 2016)

3/10 overrated song turned into an electronic song.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 14, 2016)

5.3/10 2clean4memes.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2016)

4/10. What ruined it for me was the fact I felt like he just ran out of things to say and just started making things up that didn't make any sense.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

6/10, that was just a weird experience...


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)

2/10. I've heard worse though.


----------



## alxistheworst (Aug 16, 2016)

It felt like it went on for too long. But it was okay, I suppose. Nothing to write home about. 6/10.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10 She's got a lot of talent. Her voice is very beautiful, she knows how to write an interesting storyline out of her song, simple and beautiful chord progression, it has good rhythm, and it is great listening music. 
This next song was the first AC/DC song I learned to play on guitar when I was 10 years old.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 19, 2016)

9.5 out of 10. It's AC/DC!

Aphex Twin - Xtal (Best song ever made!! =D)


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2016)

9/10 great composure AND it didn't feature the annoying brown note in a lot of electronic music that we hear today.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Aug 23, 2016)

4/10

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmastermindritsu%2Fworld-is-mine-trumploid-cover


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 26, 2016)

5/10, too much internet for today.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 30, 2016)

8/10 I like John Mayer. He's a very talented individual and he writes some really great songs. In my personal opinion, this wasn't his best song, but it's still really good. 
R.I.P. Lemmy.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 30, 2016)

8/10 I'm not the biggest fan of voice, but it's good and I really like the drumming and electric guitair. 
I'm going to make use this random song and see the reaction of the person below.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 1, 2016)

4/10? This song was confusing...


----------



## Saylor (Sep 3, 2016)

10/10. I didn't even need to watch the video to give it a rating, but I watched it anyways simply because it's one of my all time favorite songs and hands down one of the best songs ever written. Now, Freddie and David are both performing it live in front of The Almighty Himself.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 3, 2016)

6/10 - decent and listenable, but Ramones really shined when they were together and in their style, and I don't think that 3-minute long poppy song fit that well with Joey's proved talents. Still better than it could be, even if it doesn't add that much to Armstrong's original.

A classic 8-minute closer from Weezer's debut album. They're more or less popular for their Shyamalan-ish reputation - releasing two legendary alt-rock albums before quickly wasting their talent and becoming walking jokes of music industry. They got better and made two good albums recently, and even sorta apologized for such a drop in quality, so time will show if they redeem themselves.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 3, 2016)

2/10. So slow I could fall asleep. From boredom.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 3, 2016)

7/10. I thought it started out kind of slow, but it was still pretty catchy.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Sep 3, 2016)

4/10, pretty generic punk rock that doesn't really know what punk was all about.

Not only is this song great, but the video is amazing too.


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 4, 2016)

7/10 - It's good, but it's not Endtroducing.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 6, 2016)

5/10, I don't even know what the fuck to say about that. xD


----------



## zeroslash (Sep 8, 2016)

1/10, sorry but it's not my kind of music. :/


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 8, 2016)

6/10 - a classic that sadly outstayed its welcome. I remember novel "This Book is Full of Spiders" (sequel to John Dies at The End - a really cool dilogy, read it when you get some spare time), where main character's car has a broken stereo with a tape of Creedence Clearwater Revival stuck in it, playing on a loop at full volume, unwillingly transforming his every ride into "generic road movie moment".

Somebody mentioned The Avalanches? Here's the song with best intro in history of electronic music (also, the rest of the song is good too, yay)


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 8, 2016)

6.5/10, I don't listen to electronic that much, but that was actually wasn't too bad. 

This is probably my favorite song of all time...


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 9, 2016)

0/10 video won't even load.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 9, 2016)

3/10 better than nothing, but it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 9, 2016)

6/10 It's no Space Oddity


----------



## Faunosaurus (Sep 12, 2016)

2/10 Juast kinda weird sounding altogether


----------



## swooz (Sep 12, 2016)

1/10 Weirdest thing ever seen in entirety of my existence.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 12, 2016)

7/10, seems like a good song to chill out to.


----------



## swooz (Sep 12, 2016)

8/10. Dat's kick ass.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Sep 25, 2016)

7/10
I love the guitar tones and the overall production. Nice song


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

0/10 (sorry i dont like metal)

Trevor Moran - Get Me Through The Night


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

woah while i was rating december wolves - we are everywhere, 2 new songs were posted XD


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> 0/10 (sorry i dont like metal)
> 
> Trevor Moran - Get Me Through The Night


I WAS RATING DECEMBER WOLVES - WE ARE EVERYWHERE


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

ShuTheGreat said:


> 7/10
> I love the guitar tones and the overall production. Nice song


Nice 10/10


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 25, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> 0/10 (sorry i dont like metal)
> 
> Trevor Moran - Get Me Through The Night




This sounds like every other song ever made int he 2010's I rate it average in the lesser quality..


----------



## Faunosaurus (Sep 25, 2016)

2/10

And now, a classic from the furry community.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

0/10, Why do people hate this fandom again? Oh, that's right, we got fuckers making songs about how they want horse cock up the ass..........fuckin piss me the fuck off.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 25, 2016)

Alice in Chains, great choice 10/10


----------



## Faunosaurus (Sep 26, 2016)

5/10 for alice in chains, 1/10 for you just like, as a person.
Learn to take a joke my friend! It makes life much more pleasant if you learn to laugh. Don't be so serious, especially when ranting about how you hate furries on a furry forum of arguably the largest furry website in the world.

One of the few songs I still like from the MLP fandom. This guy's done a ton of great stuff, actually.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 27, 2016)

2/10 weird sounding altogether in my opinion

this one is more about the message it delivers


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 27, 2016)

4/10 - good message, but hardly an excuse for awkward execution, and kinda falls flat compared to many other conscious hip-hop acts (like Reflection Eternal or Public Enemy). Still, one of the better BEP singles, way before they dropped out their attempts at something interesting to pursue crappy EDM for the lowest common denominator.

Here, an absolute classic. Aquemini one of the most critically acclaimed hip-hop albums of all time, and I'll say it deserves the status with every track. I really can't recommend this album enough.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 28, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> especially when ranting about how you hate furries on a furry forum of arguably the largest furry website in the world.


Never said I hated furries, but okay.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Sep 29, 2016)

9/10 That whole album is a straight up classic. Excellent choice


----------



## AtlasImperial (Oct 7, 2016)

8/10 Excellent, proggy sound. Love the composition. Reminds me of Van Der Graf Generator at moments.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Oct 10, 2016)

3/10


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 10, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> 8/10


Journey always gets a Pretty Good / 10


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 11, 2016)

too much autotune 4.6/10
Heres a song that some music bot spammed in CSGO the other day lol


----------



## nerdbat (Oct 11, 2016)

9/10. It's one of those tracks nobody takes seriously because it was overused and overplayed to the point of becoming kind of a "ironic meme music", but if judging September on its own, it is a fantastic and groundbreaking single, especially for its time.




Throwing in some classics, why not


----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## biscuitfister (Oct 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 23, 2016)

7/10.
I'm listening to Halloween Radio a lot.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 23, 2016)

6/10 - eh, not my kind of thing, but it's actually okay




(type o negative is best)


----------



## AtlasImperial (Oct 24, 2016)

6.5/10 - Type O was never my jam. Always prefered Carnivore way more.


----------



## Watersfall (Oct 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 24, 2016)

6/10, That was.........what?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

8/10 I like that song and Papa Roach.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 8/10 I like that song and Papa Roach.


tmw the uploader blocks viewing rights in my country x.x


----------



## Watersfall (Oct 26, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> tmw the uploader blocks viewing rights in my country x.x


Rip/10


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 27, 2016)

7/10, pretty cool!


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Oct 30, 2016)

7.5/10. Good relaxation beat, plus..Theneedledrop. I dig


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdogmaticaddict%2Fidiot-box-1


----------



## MaximusLupis (Oct 30, 2016)

5/10... just not for me, and holy crap those tags


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 30, 2016)

5/10, wait.....that was a guy....or.....what??? That was just very confusing.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> 5/10, wait.....that was a guy....or.....what??? That was just very confusing.


8/10 because Nirvana


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2016)

^ 3/10 not my type.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Oct 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> 5/10, wait.....that was a guy....or.....what??? That was just very confusing.


Its a hiphop trio consisting of 3 guys, but for the music video they basically planned a music video. but genderswapped everything by having young women play the role of the members of the trio


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Nov 2, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdogmaticaddict%2Flast-red-fox


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

I'd give it a 7/10.  Not my particular taste, but still good.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fzomboy%2Fairborne


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 2, 2016)

5/10 Sounds alright, but it's a little generic.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> 5/10 Sounds alright, but it's a little generic.


6/10 
Sounds relaxing, but not very much my taste of music


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

7.5/10, that was just.....badass


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

7/10. Not exactly my favorite band, but decent music.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 2, 2016)

How do I post a YouTube video on here?


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 2, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> How do I post a YouTube video on here?


Either, just post the link or click this button where you can link a video and insert the URL there


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 2, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Either, just post the link or click this button where you can link a video and insert the URL there


Click which button?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Click which button?


Easiest way is to just copy the entire Youtube link and it will automatically set it up for you.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Easiest way is to just copy the entire Youtube link and it will automatically set it up for you.


OK  I'll try that.  So click and paste?


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 2, 2016)

This one really hits my soul.  I love Depeche Mode!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 2, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> OK  I'll try that.  So click and paste?


Got it.  Thanks!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Got it.  Thanks!


Cheers mate.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> 7/10. Not exactly my favorite band, but decent music.


4 stars (8 out of 10). Weird but not awkward, yet still good. :3


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> 7/10. Not exactly my favorite band, but decent music.


10/10
Лучшая музыка


FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> 4 stars (8 out of 10). Weird but not awkward, yet still good. :3


6/10
Alright, a little "trappy" reminds me of  leafy outro song for some reason (no I dont watch that channel


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 4, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> 10/10
> Лучшая музыка
> 
> 6/10
> Alright, a little "trappy" reminds me of  leafy outro song for some reason (no I dont watch that channel


3.5 out of 5 stars. Happy, but not as brightly creative.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> 3.5 out of 5 stars. Happy, but not as brightly creative.


A decent one I must say. 4/5 cheers


----------



## metatem (Nov 15, 2016)

FerretXing said:


> A decent one I must say. 4/5 cheers


It's daft punk how could I say anything other than 5/5.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 30, 2016)

metatem said:


> It's daft punk how could I say anything other than 5/5.


THAT right there was some of the best rhyme spitting I have heard in a while. Great context too. 9/10

Now here's an oldie that I grew up listening to with my dad.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 1, 2016)

5.5/10, dude what?


----------



## metatem (Dec 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> 5.5/10, dude what?



Doesn't seem like much special to me but nothing really bad about it. 7/10 pleasant but not really that deep.

Gonna put one of my favourite pure guitar songs here.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 3, 2016)

metatem said:


> Doesn't seem like much special to me but nothing really bad about it. 7/10 pleasant but not really that deep.
> 
> Gonna put one of my favourite pure guitar songs here.



10/10! I just saw Steve Vai in Charlotte a few weeks ago and it was AMAZING!! This was one of my favorites he did live. 

Any Rush fans out there?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

Saylor said:


> 10/10! I just saw Steve Vai in Charlotte a few weeks ago and it was AMAZING!! This was one of my favorites he did live.
> 
> Any Rush fans out there?


Yes!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

Saylor said:


> 10/10! I just saw Steve Vai in Charlotte a few weeks ago and it was AMAZING!! This was one of my favorites he did live.
> 
> Any Rush fans out there?


10/10 Rush are Rock N Roll legands imo!


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 4, 2016)

Since the sequence was broken, I'll start it anew, lol

Some underground classic, why not


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Since the sequence was broken, I'll start it anew, lol
> 
> Some underground classic, why not


Very cool! 10/10!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)

Here's one fur the furries.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 4, 2016)

4/10, uuuuuuuuuuum......huh......at least it was in 4k, dude.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> 4/10, uuuuuuuuuuum......huh......at least it was in 4k, dude.


8/10


----------



## Saylor (Dec 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 8/10



7/10. Would mosh to. Not something I'd listen to just for listening pleasure. It's almost like the idea of early hardcore punk rock like The Germs and T.S.O.L. in the sense that the music wasn't that great, but the vibe when it was performed live was what it was about. Except the difference here is Skillet can actually play decent songs pretty well whereas punk rock was a bunch of the same powerchords strummed as fast as possible while screaming drunken profanity into a microphone. However, punk rock was cool when it was at a concert live, and I'd definitely mosh to this if it was being played live at a concert and it has some instrumental and lyrical complexity to it. 

This might bring some nostalgia to a few people here


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 13, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


>


7/10

Now for my entry *ahem*




#ImNotSorry


----------



## Saylor (Dec 15, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Octane_Moss (Dec 21, 2016)

4/10 It doesnt really enhance either song much. As a matter of fact it kind of shows how bad through fire in the flames actually is.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 21, 2016)

8/10 I really love the garage band feel this song has to it.


----------



## modfox (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 18, 2017)

10/10 I LOVE these old and cheesy songs. 

The radio show that recorded this did it live as a spoof and if you ask me, this version is WAY better than the original.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 18, 2017)

4.5/10, needs more we are number one comps


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

7/10
To keep the metal-ish vibe:


----------



## Saylor (Jan 20, 2017)

7/10. I like the vocalist's voice a lot. Sounds like a good mix between Rob Halford, Ronnie James Dio, Dave Mustaine, and Bruce Dickson. It really could have done without the keyboard synth sound effect, but that made it sound more or less like a video game which was pretty cool too. My only main complaint is the lyrics which could use a little work. 

Anyone a fan of old school Chili Peppers?


----------



## CHZ (Apr 27, 2017)

5/10 not too bad


----------



## Julen (Apr 27, 2017)

4/10 not enough cheeki breeki


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2017)

5/10. Not exactly my type of music. Also, too little cyka and nahui.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 29, 2017)

2/10. Way too bubblegumy - some people like that stuff though.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2017)

^ 0/10. What the actual fuck this this? I thought The Shaggs was the worst band in existence. This one is below that.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 30, 2017)

6/10 I actually quite liked that. Liverpool has a lot of dance clubs that plays a lot of upbeat house music not too dissimilar to that. Anyway, here's my pick, best song by my favorite band


----------



## Ravofox (May 1, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ 0/10. What the actual fuck this this? I thought The Shaggs was the worst band in existence. This one is below that.



Oh, ouch! That got me deep in the heart man, Husker Du is the best band ever! In hindsight, perhaps I was too harsh on Weekender Girl. I guess it's quite upbeat, so I see why you like it. Anyway, I respect your opinion

Now, for the review. 7/10. Good song, maybe a little flat but that's just my view.


----------



## TayMalerei (May 1, 2017)

Video unavailable, user closed account 0/10 ;o;


----------



## Ravofox (May 1, 2017)

TayMalerei said:


> Video unavailable, user closed account 0/10 ;o;



oh, damn, how did that happen? I'll try again later.
Sorry Tay, I don't have enough time right now to rate your song, I'll leave it to the next fur


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 1, 2017)

TayMalerei said:


> Video unavailable, user closed account 0/10 ;o;



I guess this falls to me then. I rate it 6/10 good harmony, but trippy visuals were not appreciated.

Then Abba!


----------



## Ravofox (May 1, 2017)

8/10. Great song from a great band! It's so playful, but is also dead serious at the same time. 

Ok, let's try this again...


----------



## heteroclite (May 2, 2017)

9/10 The best song of the 70's in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2017)

Ehhhh 7/10.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 2, 2017)

2/10, but E for earnest.


----------



## heteroclite (May 2, 2017)

6/10.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 2, 2017)

10/10 for Gorillaz, beats, animation, style


----------



## heteroclite (May 2, 2017)

Ooh, Daft Punk! 8/10


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2017)

7/10. Voice makes in a 8/10.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 2, 2017)

6/10, solid. (@Silversun PIckups)


----------



## heteroclite (May 2, 2017)

Ugh, Sia. 3/10


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 2, 2017)

8/10 solid drummer, good musicmanship and song structure, decent hook


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2017)

8/10, because Röyksopp.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 2, 2017)

8/10 tight, heavy, hard, fast. Holy sh-t visuals


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jun 5, 2017)

7/10. I like Muse, but this isn't my favorite of theirs.


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2017)

6/10 not really my type lol


----------



## TidesofFate (Jun 5, 2017)

It's alright. 7/10


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 30, 2017)

@TidesofFate 

I give it an 8.2/10. The French horns and oboe at the beginning were a bit too loud for my taste, but it was arranged excellently nevertheless.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 30, 2017)

ohhh interesting, i like it. An 8 for sure. : o

here's one.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 30, 2017)

@Yvvki 

9/10 I love this. it sounds like the perfect opening theme to some dramatic action movie!


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Sep 7, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> @Yvvki
> 
> 9/10 I love this. it sounds like the perfect opening theme to some dramatic action movie!



1/10 - gets a point for not being a song by Michael Buble


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 7, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> 1/10 - gets a point for not being a song by Michael Buble


5/10. I haven't seen Rick and Morty, so I can't judge.


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 7, 2017)

Video not working. Sorry.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 7, 2017)

2/10, not a big fan of the noises, rip my ear...


----------



## Iovic (Sep 7, 2017)

1/10 Really not a fan of that sort of music.


----------



## SilverViolets (Sep 11, 2017)

7/10 Really good instrumental, lyrics are a little to unclear for my taste. Otherwise nice song!
(now for a bit of hypocrisy cause this song's hard to understand at times)


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 11, 2017)

3/10, not really into the song, but it was decent, instrument wise. (I'm not a musician XD)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 11, 2017)

7/10 Ordinarily wouldnt listen but damn if it isn't catchy, upbeat, and generally awesome to listen to...

Anyways, here's one of the songs I like!







Enjoy some of that punk (I hope, lol. Shit's good to me) I really had the urge to listen to this particular song today anyways so here's a good excuse to listen to it and share it x3


----------



## Iovic (Sep 12, 2017)

4/10 for me. Not into punk, but it was alright.


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 12, 2017)

Iovic said:


> 4/10 for me. Not into punk, but it was alright.


8/10.  I like it. I like A LOT!


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 12, 2017)

6/10 never really played KI Want to try it out tho

The song sounds very nice tho

Here is one of the songs I liked


----------



## Gavin the Dragon (Nov 8, 2017)

7.5/10 Pretty decent, I guess. The video is now gone, but I searched the song up elsewhere.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 8, 2017)

8.8/10 Nikki Minaj is a guilty pleasure of mine >_>


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 11, 2017)

6.5/10 

I struggled through the first part but getting into I can see the appeal.  Wouldn't listen to it casually though.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 11, 2017)

8/10 Its really good. I don't have anything much to say about it 
But I really like this.


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 11, 2017)

4/10 but that might just be my bias against the genre speaking lol. Not necessarily bad by any means, just not my schtick. Other than most EDM related things though, I can basically get into any genre. Here's an anti-folk guilty pleasure of mine, planning to see them in London next year if I can ^-^


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 11, 2017)

5/10

I can hear a good song in it but a lotta lyrics I felt disrupted the pace or made it feel weird.  But it was kept short.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

Hey, not bad. Feels like it's drawn a lot of influence from Trivium. 7/10
Second song, starts at 3:14 and ends 7:27


----------



## SilverViolets (Nov 18, 2017)

8/10 Nice Ambient music, I might end up listening to the whole album. The near throat-singing the score off a bit.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 24, 2017)

I don't like it. too slow. too sad.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Nov 27, 2017)

6/10, the lyrics were good but the singer sounds like he butchered them with the synth added and a prime sport for the guitarist to have some fun went wasted.  Everything else was kinda..meh


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)

6.5/10 I liked it. It has a great folksy ring to it, but it didn't seem to mesh well with the spirit of the music when the singers went to yelling mode.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 28, 2017)

7/10 Euphoric and grandiose, visceral!


----------



## Eiliakins (Dec 3, 2017)

Ohh, I see a couple of songs I know and love already in this thread! *Fingerguns at her fellow metalheads*

As for this guitar video... Ohhh boy, that is so pretty! Very pleasant! I know not much about instrumental music as I usually judge music by vocals, but I could see this in some fantasy video game. :> I would love to see someone make a song for this and add a singer or otherwise maybe add some variety to it! It did get a bit repetitive after 3 minutes. : o
8/10!

Now, have something a bit more festive!





Wait. That was not so festive... Uhhh... That's Finnish Christmas music for you! : DDD


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Dec 10, 2017)

I didn' expect to enjoy this as much as I did.

8/10






This song gives me shivers.

"I believe you're the fire that can burn me clean."


----------



## SuperSniperEagleMan (Dec 10, 2017)

I can see what you mean. The songs got a strange chilling vibe to it. I usually like songs with a bit more bass and tempo to it, but this is still pretty great. 9/10


----------



## DrFlipster (Dec 12, 2017)

It really reminds me of something Eiffel 65 would do, and I quite like their music. It's catchy. Love the synth and kick drums. 8/10


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 25, 2017)

The intro is quite nice and I like the mix of syth and rock. But there seems to be missing some salt in the soup to bring it from decent to awsome 8/10


----------



## Zettios (Dec 25, 2017)

dragon-in-sight said:


> The intro is quite nice and I like the mix of syth and rock. But there seems to be missing some salt in the soup to bring it from decent to awsome 8/10



I really like the calmness it gives off. It also reminds me of space for some reason. Maybe expected a bit more, so a 7/10.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 25, 2017)

I dig it! 8/10!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 27, 2017)

8/10 The only problem I got with it is the vocals. Give me an instrumental version and I'd dig it!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Sounds cool 
9/10


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2017)

Hmm. 5/10. Not exactly my style.


----------



## Zettios (Dec 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. 5/10. Not exactly my style.



It's something I woudn't really listen to, but its good nonetheless. 7/10.

Just a little warning about this video. The animation could be potentially upsetting. I would personally say the animation is quite good, but it contains things about suicide... so yeah.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 30, 2017)

A quite interesting song, it sounds much more cheerful than it's fatalistic statement gives reason to expect. I realy like that contrast  8/10


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 5, 2018)

Very ambient.  I'll definitely use this while I'm writing.  However it's not something I would listen too beyond that.

9/10 when in bed going to sleep, or writing stories

4/10 in casual contexts.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 15, 2018)

Cheerful song with an insteresting intro sound, and slight vapor wave toch. But the vocals later on don't seem to add up with the melody that well.

5/10


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 23, 2018)

revive this thread.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jun 25, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 25, 2018)

8/10, love it! I'd probably like it better with some developed melody and dynamics, but I find it very uplifting.
How about this:


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 25, 2018)

7/10
-
Pretty good.  Fun song to listen to.  Not something I'd go out of my way to listen to tho.  Didn't understand a word but still liked it.
-


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh man I love these threads lets see if we can breathe some life into it and keep it more active.

6/10 - Its good I can recognize that, but it is not to my personal tastes.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 31, 2018)

6\10 on its own, 8/10 in context. It's a solid folk song that's pleasant enough, but an old mining-style folk song in a sci-fi setting elevates it for me. And it made me think how cool a musical like this would be.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

It was a little dull in terms of vocals, but the instruments made up for it. I'd give it a 7/10


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 3, 2018)

6/10. Not my style but was fun to listen to.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Aug 3, 2018)

The lyrics were okay, although they were a little hard to hear. The instrumentals were interesting, but I don’t think they completely matched the lyrics. 7/10






Edit: I didn’t realize the vevo was so weird...


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2018)

Not entirely my cup of tea. 6/10.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 3, 2018)

7/10. The music was great, but the vocals really turned me away from it.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Aug 4, 2018)

8/10
Cake is great.
TOP is great too!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 11, 2018)

3/10. There's some good ideas here (it sounds like it's backwards even though it's not) but it isn't pleasant for me to listen to. I just don't personally like rap-ish stuff as a rule - and exceptions are very few and far between and even then I tolerate it more than enjoy it - though I respect it as an art form.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2018)

6/10, not my style but it would be good listening to it on motorway in sunset


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 11, 2018)

8/10 Love the orchestra and it has a good rhythm


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2018)

7/10 but the only reason is because I rarely like singing in songs like these but I love the beat


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Aug 15, 2018)

8/10 can never go wrong with a Hotline Miami soundtrack.  It's like an eargasm.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2018)

9/10 This reminded me of my childhood when I would skateboard all day with my friends and get into trouble. Really well done.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 15, 2018)

9/10 really like the guitar in the song


----------



## David Drake (Aug 23, 2018)

6/10 - Generic action-y piece, but solid and gets your blood pumping.

(Below just might be my favorite piece of music ever fyi jsyk)


----------



## Sagt (Sep 12, 2018)

I was kind of struggling at the beginning, since it was a bit slow-going. It did pick up a bit later, at around the halfway mark, though.

Uh, 6 or 7/10. It's not really the sort of music I'd usually listen to, in truth.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 13, 2018)

7/10 ahhh this song reminds me of old day...


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 13, 2018)

8/10. Pretty cool! I love the droning noises


----------



## David Drake (Sep 14, 2018)

7/10. Solid folk song. Couldn't make out a lot of the lyrics, but what little I could glean makes it obvious it was at least trying to say something important.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 15, 2018)

7/10 like the guitar and singer!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 15, 2018)

7/10 Way too calm and positive for me


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 15, 2018)

7/10.  needs alcohol and explosives.  most people can't understand it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 15, 2018)

One of my all time favs 9/10


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 15, 2018)

9/10 athmospheric and sounds good but it is still not my style


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Sep 18, 2018)

Cool, but not my style... 7/10


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 19, 2018)

9/10 I would say it is perfect but... in my mentality nothing is perfect. This is closest


----------



## David Drake (Sep 20, 2018)

7.5/10 marked down only because of its overuse as a public domain track. It's actually a damned good classical piece

(Give this one a minute to get going)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 20, 2018)

David Drake said:


> 7.5/10 marked down only because of its overuse as a public domain track. It's actually a damned good classical piece
> 
> (Give this one a minute to get going)


8/10 I do really like it, it sounds very unique but I cannot even explain why? I am not such a good reviewer


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Sep 20, 2018)

A verry classical pice of vintage music still unsed at official receptions. I give it a 7, in respect of the composition, but besides that it's a bit to staid for my taste.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 20, 2018)

This is really good. I love techno sound effects in music. 9/10 

Here's something that's really cheesy but fun none the less.


----------



## David Drake (Sep 21, 2018)

6.5/10. It's hair metal. Not trancendant hair metal, but competant generic hair metal is worth quite a bit on its own.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 21, 2018)

6/10 unfortunatelly I simply do not like it, not rythmical enough and sounds strange but it is unique and I always like unique things.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Sep 22, 2018)

This is a quite beautiful piece. It sounds melancholic but proud at the same time. And the vocals are beautiful. 8/10


----------



## David Drake (Sep 23, 2018)

6/10. Very atmospheric. Lot of good ideas here, but I feel like I'd rather hear a slightly different production.

(Is a mash-up cheating? Well, this is really two mash-ups in one if you listen to the whole thing)


----------



## linkmaster647 (Sep 23, 2018)

7/10 good beat!


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Sep 24, 2018)

This is realy an interesting track. It sounds vintage and experimental at the same time. When charleston dance music and and The Gigas Boss Theme from Earthbound would habe a Baby I guess it would sound like this 7/10


----------



## David Drake (Oct 6, 2018)

5/10. It's got genuine effort and it's not unpleasant, but I feel this is like "Electronica Trying to Sound Epic and Meaningful v 1.1" and I've heard so much using this same general atmosphere and soundfont.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Oct 16, 2018)

A classic of rock. But not the best song of Queen in my opinion 6/10


----------



## katalistik (Oct 16, 2018)

I'll give this a 8/10. Her voice is amazing, crystal clear, overall it reminds me of... Lord of the Rings for some reason.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 18, 2018)

6.5/10. I can't tell if replacing what should obviously be a piano and/or big band with pounding electronica is ruinous or genius. Either way, I kept thinking he was a vampire.


----------



## Polaris (Oct 31, 2018)

9/10 Quite enjoyably chill to my liking!


----------



## David Drake (Nov 3, 2018)

7/10 musically, competant metal. 8/10 if considered a villain song, 4/10 if considered life goals.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 3, 2018)

8.5/10. It's Stevie Wonder. I don't even need to say anything. <3





Have some more Stevie Wonder. :3


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Nov 18, 2018)

10/10 Very obviously so.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 30, 2018)

8/10 Very interesting psychedelic rock music.

Any of you guys like Andy Blueman?  Well, this isn’t him but....


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 18, 2018)

WoW this realy is an awsome tune. I like that calming but epic soundflow. realy gives me goosebumps 10/10


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)

5/10, Kinda mediocre, but I guess okay for whatever it's trying to be.

*Virtual Riot & Dubloadz - Juices (Pegboard Nerds Remix) [Electro House / Dubstep]*


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fpegboardnerds%2Fjuices-pegboard-nerds-remix-virtual-riot-dubloadz


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 27, 2019)

Not bad, I’m not much of a dubstep fan, so I dont think I could give an accurate rating
5/10




Push play - Cheap talk


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 27, 2019)

7/10 Like it! Smooth, like oldies tend to be. Felt a bit busy from 2:30 onwards but I'd put this to hear at work.






Adya's interpretation of Brahms's Hungarian Dance. Video's 8 min long but the song ends after 4:40 mins


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm a sucker for classical and reinterpretation.  so my 9/10 is biased.  I also think music started to go south in the early 70s - everything started to be recycled and really sounding the same.  so when I find a band that cann take sameness and make something harmonic with depth and variety, I take notice.  not that I mind synth music, but autotune drives me nuts.  submitted for rating, a electronorgtechnica piece (that's 8-bit music) reimagined to multiple instruments.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2019)

Not bad. Not bad at all. I give it an 8/10.


----------



## goatwolff (Jan 31, 2019)

very energetic and a pushing song. love it 9/10




(clean version, it sounds worse)




(explicit version)


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 1, 2019)

8.25\10


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 1, 2019)

7.0/10
Feels quite charged with agony. Maybe it's meant to be, from Nina Simone's spirit being summoned, to the slightly piercing synths, to the repetitions, to the crazy amounts of auto-tune. Not sure what the lyrics mean but found it well produced


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 1, 2019)

I'd say 7.5/10 It's very easy-going and relaxing, although I have no idea what she's singing about. I didn't want to translate the lyrics and just go with how I feel about the song.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## goatwolff (Feb 1, 2019)

8/10, like the production on this song, great track


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

6.5/10. Meh is how i would describe that....


----------



## goatwolff (Feb 2, 2019)

9.5/10 POCKETS TOO BIG THEY SUMO!!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 5, 2019)

10/10 THIS IS SO CRAZY ☆w☆


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 5, 2019)

6/10 couldn’t understand the lyrics lol but it seemed ok


----------



## goatwolff (Feb 9, 2019)

8/10 solid track


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 10, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> 7/10


10/10 this is FKN good! Love it


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

8/10 (RIP Mac >_<)


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 10, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> 8/10 (RIP Mac >_<)


Pretty good, 8/10

Yo I didnt even know he died until December when I heard it on NPR, I cried, a LOT


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Pretty good, 8/10
> 
> Yo I didnt even know he died until December when I heard it on NPR, I cried, a LOT


8/10 pretty good song in general


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 10, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> 8/10 pretty good song in general


7/10 like it but not as much as logic

How about some Russian Folk Drum n Bass? The whole album owns, listened to it for like a month straight when I first got it, haha.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 17, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> 7/10 like it but not as much as logic
> 
> How about some Russian Folk Drum n Bass? The whole album owns, listened to it for like a month straight when I first got it, haha.


5/10


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2019)

Eh. It's Five Finger Death Punch. 8/10.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 22, 2019)

A realy nice smoof beat and appealing melody. It reminds me to 80th electro like Axle F and I also like the slight melancholic vibe. 8/10


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 22, 2019)

not my music style, kinda annoyed me (but thats my humble opinion so who gives a damn) 5/10


----------



## munii (Feb 22, 2019)

The vocals are sometimes good and sometimes bad, but the song is really energetic and suspenseful and I can appreciate low-pitch gritty vocals in metal. 6.5/10


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 25, 2019)

A really nice mixture of Metal and Ambient. I also like the quite epic vocals 8,5/10


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

meh, its ok 7/10


----------



## goatwolff (Mar 4, 2019)

9/10 love the energy, pretty powerful song





expecting around a 5 on this one though


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 6, 2019)

I like this Dark electronic beats. Reminds me a bit of Agrotech 7/10


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

9/10 very soothing, i liked it a lot


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

hmmmm

not bad, not exactly my type, but good nevertheless, 7/10


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

it was alright 7.5/10


----------



## Skittles (Mar 6, 2019)

Not my sort of music really. 5.5/10


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 8, 2019)

pritty standart death metal. A bit tame but ok to listen 6/10


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2019)

Hmm... 6/10. Sounds more like ambient background music than anything.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

I love the rythm and the secondary beats with the high notes. Very smooth and well crafted with a sci-fi flavor. 9/10


----------



## Furrium (Mar 8, 2019)

I think it's 7/10, I liked it.

(There are English subtitles)


----------



## Julen (Mar 8, 2019)

5/10, it's ok






)


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 9, 2019)

The melody and vocals are well done. But I don't like the propaganda charaker it has. 3/10


----------



## goatwolff (Mar 9, 2019)

9/10 loving the dark ambiance


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 10, 2019)

The intro is a bit to noisy for my taste, but the vocal part turns the table for the baetter. 6/10






Translated Lyrics for everyone interested:

*Nocturnal deciples*

_Phyton died! And where his blood, poured noxiously the the dark waters of Styx. Our dream emerged from the night. There where we embraced the evanescence, the weight of our thoughts sank into boundless seas full of ecstasy._

_becoming sleepers, getting dust. And like Reaped by clutches we submerged in his womb, becoming fateless. Numbed and blinded early on and Fooled by hopes we belived in returning home, wistful drowning more and more._

_The dream alone in serene plight, gave us secret custody. Every day engulfing us went to evening and died. They became like deaming dreams, wholesome wafting our mind. latish dearm we follow you in avided bliss awaking us auspiciously._

_We saw Apoll step in our circle, telling us while aiming his bow: "You! Who are joined with night and dream. Fear not you are chosen. When my Arrow heavens light, sibilant fired taking flight, piercing throug your soar chest, he will carrie you through time and space. And when he reaches your heart he gently carries you home. And when you drink my bright flame like wine, you will become the deciples of your dreams._

_Latish dream sent to the night. Your hoary mythical land, rejuvenated by the flames, opened it's gates again. Opened wide we steped inside. Knowing that the pilosopher stone was just an ordinary rock. Greeted by the stars we wandered from dream to dream, and at the shores of styx._

_papaver unpicked by the gods, blooms at our feet. fragrant, blossoming, flaming red like nocturnal silt we weaved it into our hair, while the years past by. Until what we loved as life,
silently burned out, and the old names faded away to nothingness. And freed from the burden of our wishes and desires, we breath into the nightly void. Becoming a dream ourselves. We, when our dreams fade out become the butterflys, falcons and dragons
circling around moon-opal, over pain delivered vale._


----------



## Shiraki_of_Wind (Mar 11, 2019)

6/10
It seems to maintain the same general tone, there is no ups or downs, it's like the reading of a long poem. It, in my opinion, lacks emotion, which is the purpose of writing and creating music and songs. However, I read the lyrics,  and they were good, but still, not to my taste.






(Mili is a great band, I highly recommend them. The songs often have great meanings and so much symbolism, they're a welcomed break from everything else in the world, transporting others to their fantasy universe, while maintaining the reality of true issues.)


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 12, 2019)

Beautiful vocals and piano. Also the vocals offer some more substance then post pop song 8/10


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2019)

I like it. Good beat. 9/10.


----------



## Furrium (Mar 12, 2019)

8/10     I liked it, but it didn’t get me

We invite the French to the studio!


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 13, 2019)

Interesting style of rythem. And I like the intelligent social media critique 8/10


----------



## goatwolff (Mar 13, 2019)

8/10 once again really nice production






you might need context for this song, but i posted it here because this concept album is turning 4 years old on friday


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of Hip Hop but I like how they weaved the jazz like parts in it. And also the experimental vocal parts apeal to me. 7/10


----------



## Joni (Mar 14, 2019)

Cool! 9/10


----------



## Furrium (Mar 14, 2019)

Funny song, but  7/10


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 14, 2019)

I have no idea what I am even listening to. But the beat's pretty decent, and vocals aren't bad. 7/10.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 15, 2019)

A wonderful voice. I love this frech voals, it's a beautiful lenguage to sing in. What I don't like so much is the lyrics theme. There are still too much pop-songs who sing about love. This gets repetitive. 8/10


----------



## Synomance (Mar 21, 2019)

Not really my style, but i think it sounds nice.


----------



## goatwolff (Mar 21, 2019)

feels like it needs more context and the vocal performance sounds as if its not as its full potential
despite this its still solid with its percussion 7/10





[*explicit*]


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

7.5/10


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 27, 2019)

The sound reminds me a bit of linkin park, but it's not bad. 7/10


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 27, 2019)

wow! i like that. 9.5/10


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 29, 2019)

Quite an oldie from my birth year. The song structure reminds me a bit to bohemian rhapsody, but it lacks a real kick. 7/10


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 29, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Rayd (Mar 29, 2019)

7/10. it's a good contrast to what i usually listen to.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 29, 2019)

A nice classic power metal 8/10


----------



## Lorim (Mar 30, 2019)

10/10, went straight into my playlist


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 31, 2019)

A calm pice of music. Maybe something I'd listen during work. 7/10


----------



## goatwolff (Apr 2, 2019)

really nice celtic infused, aggresive compositioning. 8/10


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 2, 2019)

A smooth and relaxing sound, 7/10


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 7, 2019)

The sound is ok but doesn't trigger any emotional response 7/10


----------



## katalistik (Apr 7, 2019)

It's a nice song! Even though I don't know german, it makes me feel calm and somehow awake at the same time. 8/10


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 9, 2019)

Lucky go happy song. May be a bit to happy for a song not weird enough to compensate for it, but it's ok 7/10


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

not my music, but decent 6/10


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 11, 2019)

Sounds a bit like linkin part, but the text is not bad: 7/10


----------



## 1234554321 (Apr 11, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> Sounds a bit like linkin part, but the text is not bad: 7/10


Kinda catchy, energetic, I like the drums, not so much the rap part in the middle. 7,5/10

Here's a bit of a somber/broody song melodically. I'm curious to see what others will think about it


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 12, 2019)

I think I vaguely remember that song from Rock Band.

6/10


----------



## katalistik (Apr 15, 2019)

Nice song fam, I rate it 7/10.





Crysis 4 when


----------



## goatwolff (Apr 17, 2019)

8 / 10 the song's nice, having a strong instrumental that's overwhelming with emotion, sometimes too much


----------



## 1234554321 (Apr 17, 2019)

Rap, for the most part, isn't really my thing. Sorry man, nothing personal but 1/10

Although I just said rap ain't really my jam there are a few exceptions, here's one of them:




 To those who wanna go immidiately to the juicy part, skip to 0:22


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 19, 2019)

Sound like pritty standart gangster Rap to me. But at least it's technicly done well with a bit of fresh rythem to it. 5/10


----------



## goatwolff (Apr 19, 2019)

7.8 / 10 though i cant understand a word theyve said, the delivery of the vocals is very nice to hear and blends nicely with the strong instrumental
maybe a bit too long




context: the artist came out as transgender to the follow up of this debut album


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 22, 2019)

Wow this is the most weird and messed up stuff I heared in quite a while. It feels like beeing earraped with a candy cane. totally love it 9/10.






Frist song of this album, ending at 9:43


----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)

Creepy. Legit felt like I was playing one of those old 2000's horror games. I give it a sold 8.29/10


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 23, 2019)

8/10, already in my playlist


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 23, 2019)

Awsoe piece of J-Pop I like it's rythem and vibe. 9/10


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 23, 2019)

Why am I getting fantasy/cultural vibes from this? Either way, I’m digging it. 8/10.


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 24, 2019)

wow, pretty deep thing, 8.5/10


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 24, 2019)

It’s such a nice, upbeat song! I like it. 8/10.


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 24, 2019)

The trickling violin hits along with those sustains gave an interesting anxious blanket to the pop song. Not sure how I feel about the second verse and onwards when the bass drops tweaked in because then it started feeling like an EA game trailer.

6.5/10

Anyway, here's Laurel:


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 25, 2019)

Wow this is so beautiful. I love the powerful vocals mixed with electronic parts. This really speaks to my heart. 10/10 and added to playlist.


----------



## Deathless (Apr 25, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> Wow this is so beautiful. I love the powerful vocals mixed with electronic parts. This really speaks to my heart. 10/10 and added to playlist.


Not really my type of music but I know a couple people that would love it! Seems really interesting! 7.5/10


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 25, 2019)

How should I say this... it’s kind of average to me? Nothing really stands out about this song for me. Save maybe for the latter half of the song, where the guitar rips kick in. Still nice, though. 6/10.


----------



## Scary (Apr 25, 2019)

Always a fan of monsters and men! theres such a cool element of storytelling in their music and I love it. 8/10


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 25, 2019)

As a former metal/hard rock fan (I sorta fell out of love with it over the years), I enjoyed that! It’s a good song. That’s a 7/10 for me.






Ironically, I’ve been getting back into it! Here’s an artist I’ve grown to like.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 18, 2019)

5/10


----------



## KD142000 (May 18, 2019)

4/10
Personally not too big on rap


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 18, 2019)

Ah, the Breakfast Club! I love both the movie, and it’s soundtrack~

8/10

Here’s a new song for one of the artists I may have posted a song here before. It’s a pretty fresh sound, so I thought I’d share:


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 27, 2019)

No one:

Me: 8/10.

Pillar men:


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2019)

10/10.






this theme DOES things to me, and the 1 minute intro just adds to it tbh. i'm super biased though since i have a lot of emotional investment in okada.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 5, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> 10/10 arabic memes be like


Music sounds like that, but JoJo is not Arabic. xd


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 5, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> 10/10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say, 8/10.

What about my favorite soundtrack from Ace Combat 7?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 5, 2019)

Ankyloren2 said:


> I'd say, 8/10.
> 
> What about my favorite soundtrack from Ace Combat 7?


9/10
Actually expected for overdrive, lol
And we need some "The Belkan War"


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 12, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> I liked the starting part, kind of lost me when the techno or whatever kicked in, but some other parts were good, like a 6/10


Wth man you're not cultured I see.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 5, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Wth man you're not cultured I see.


1/10


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 6, 2019)

1/10 to both of you... because why not?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 8, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> I like that song but I'm giving you a 1/10 anyways


Ok, 1/10


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 15, 2019)

Well, whatever, I have enough music to send here.
1/10


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 15, 2019)

uhh


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 22, 2019)

5/10
Doesn't especially stand out to me.. sorry.


----------



## goatwolff (Aug 6, 2019)

its runtime is pretty long and sometimes the mixing isnt all too great. overall, i can vibe with the instrumental a lot 7|10


----------



## cyborgdeer (Aug 6, 2019)

I know this song.... It's amazing. xD


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 7, 2019)

cyborgdeer said:


> I know this song.... It's amazing. xD


I really liked it, 8/10


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> I really liked it, 8/10


Really digging that guy’s singing. Definitely saving this!
9/10


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 7, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> Really digging that guy’s singing. Definitely saving this!
> 9/10


Wow, that's really nice ngl. Not my kind of music but still, 7/10




Psst Cervine, if you like Haunts Me, go look up The Crew 2 Infinite Country, it's one of the radio stations off the game


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 14, 2019)

9/10
Liked it


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> 9/10
> Liked it



0/10 because Square Enix has blocked it for me lol


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 15, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> 0/10 because Square Enix has blocked it for me lol


And I oop, didnt notice they took it down.
Also 8/10


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 24, 2019)

I honestly liked the instrumentals but not so much the vocals.

and also I kind of though I was watching an ad for 2 minutes.

6/10   

[


----------



## StealthMode (Aug 26, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> I honestly liked the instrumentals but not so much the vocals.
> 
> and also I kind of though I was watching an ad for 2 minutes.
> 
> ...


7/10

Very relaxing. I think I'll save that song


----------



## Nimah (Aug 26, 2019)

StealthMode said:


> 7/10
> 
> Very relaxing. I think I'll save that song




7/10 a classic, but a little bit repetitious for me.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 26, 2019)

Really took me a while to get into it but I'm into it. Kind of like a mesh of the talking heads and MGMT.

had to re listen to it twice.

7/10

[


----------



## Foxosh (Aug 29, 2019)

Man that song was cool but im not sure what to rate it


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Aug 29, 2019)

It's Jimi Hendrix, it's pretty good 8/10


----------



## Foxosh (Aug 29, 2019)

Not bad 7/10
Now try this


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Aug 29, 2019)

Oh hey, a Lynnyrd Skynyrd song that isn't Free Bird or Sweet Home Alabama. I think it's good, 7/10.


----------



## Nimah (Aug 31, 2019)

7/10 my dad like The Police, so it kind of reminds me childhood and family car trips. To be fair i've no idea about what they are saying, but it's catchy.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 31, 2019)

I love the vocals and the instrumentals. Also I'm a sucker for anything that sounds like the 30s thru the 50s. It's also just a fun song. Could have sworn I hear a version of this with a female singer.
8/10
[


----------



## Foxosh (Sep 19, 2019)

Beginning sounds like video games. Didn't have earbuds so i couldn't get the words

One from the greatest michigan band


----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 19, 2019)

I really love it, mainly because it's weird and fun as all.

so 8/10.

Also, venison  is the best meat, fishing is relaxing, and lying to friends is normal and a right of passage.

so I guess this would be a appropriate submission

[




we have reached the audience participation portion so let's all sing along....


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 20, 2019)

5/10 I honestly do not know what should I think about it <.<


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 24, 2019)

8/10  I expected this song to be a dark metal song by the album art alone.  I’m relieved it wasn’t.  It’s a good song and it sounds like it’s from the 80s, too.  That I love.

edit: It IS from the 80s!  Lit!


----------



## ShadowCatzz (Dec 27, 2019)

9/10 I absolutely love ambient and spacey kind of song. Very relaxing!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 1, 2020)

ShadowCatzz said:


> 9/10 I absolutely love ambient and spacey kind of song. Very relaxing!


7/10 - It's good. It be a good song to fall asleep too


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Jan 4, 2020)

8/10 Lovely reggae feeling, as long as the “good vibes” aren’t alcohol and “higher than the sun” isn’t a marijuana reference.  I feel like going to the beach now, and the beach to me is paradise I am willing to get lost in. hehe


----------



## Gift (Jan 8, 2020)

5/10 Fine for if I'm trying to relax or head off to sleep and I didn't have anything else to listen to, but I don't think I'd listen to it for fun. Sorry. Guess ambient isn't my thing. :/


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

5/10 to be honest, it's not one of the better songs I've ever heard, but it's unique; it just doesn't grab my attention. I wouldn't really search for it on Spotify or anything.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

7/10 beautiful vocals and acoustic but just not what I usually listen to


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 27, 2020)

6/10 I love the use of guitar in this song, although the vocals aren't my favorite


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> 6/10 I love the use of guitar in this song, although the vocals aren't my favorite


Oh my this song is one of their best beautiful vocals epic guitar, like the different vocal styles...don't really have a complaint!
10/10


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 2, 2020)

9/10 This is a song that my parents listened to in the car when I was a teen! The vocals are great and so is the guitar!


-----
Matisyahu - "King Without a Crown"

This song came out yeeears ago and there is also a studio version, but I prefer this version; our local rock station 99.9 the Buzz always played this version instead so it was the first one I heard out of the two.


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 10, 2020)

7/10 Lyrics aren't my jam, but he is a pretty great vocalist.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> 7/10 Lyrics aren't my jam, but he is a pretty great vocalist.


8/10 

Only a minute in and I know I could jam to this


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 13, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> 8/10
> 
> Only a minute in and I know I could jam to this


5/10


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> 6/10 I love the use of guitar in this song, although the vocals aren't my favorite


I fucking love that band btw
I just can't  rate it because I came here too late


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> 5/10


3/10
I'm not a big violin guy


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> 3/10
> I'm not a big violin guy


4/10
Khajiit song:


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 16, 2020)

7/10 
It's not bad but it's just a little too slow for my taste.


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 17, 2020)

9/10. Love it, I'll have to check out more from them.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 18, 2020)

6/10
Not really my taste of music, but it's really not that bad!

"Gold Lion" - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 18, 2020)

4/10


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 19, 2020)

6/10 It's got great instrumental quality and I love this artist's style of music... I just don't like the overall inflection in his voice (seems forced).

This is an awesome song, it's the song that made me start questioning my past relationship with my ex fiancée
"I Know You Too Well..." - Reel Big Fish


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 20, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> 6/10 It's got great instrumental quality and I love this artist's style of music... I just don't like the overall inflection in his voice (seems forced).
> 
> This is an awesome song, it's the song that made me start questioning my past relationship with my ex fiancée
> "I Know You Too Well..." - Reel Big Fish


5/10

The Soggy Bottom Boys - Man of Constant Sorrow


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 20, 2020)

3/10 bit too twangy for my tastes






Nightwish - Ghost Love Score; live performance at Wacken open air festival.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 20, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> 3/10 bit too twangy for my tastes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6/10

Danger Zone - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 20, 2020)

9/10 A classic.

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Peek-a-boo


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 20, 2020)

8/10 It's actually REALLY good, but it's... just not something I'd add to my liked songs list on Spotify. Excellent nonetheless!

Skid Row - "18 and Life"


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 20, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 22, 2020)

8.5/10 Well done, other than the vocals were too quiet.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

7.75/10

Ozark Mountain Daredevils - If you wanna get to heaven


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 24, 2020)

9.5/10 This song is amazing; first time hearing it too!

Cake - "Never There"


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 24, 2020)

9.75/10 First time hearing it through a nice pair of headphones, love the subtle phone noises that I'd never noticed before. 

Psychic TV - Godstar


----------



## FurryFelix (Apr 2, 2020)

9.2/10 - A great song overall with a damn good message in the lyrics as well. Brian Jones was a heck of a musician that died way before his time. 

The baseline and the guitar riffs are fantastic, definitely a song that I'll be adding to my Spotify list.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 2, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 3, 2020)

5.5/10 Never been a fan of Linkin Park. But trying to listen without being too judgemental, I guess Faint isn't a terrible song. 

Club Nouveau - Lean On Me


----------



## 1234554321 (Apr 3, 2020)

1/10. Not really my cup of tea: I don't like how the vocalist lingers on the words and I don't like the instruments, especially the percussions. I don't feel engaged by this song on any level, rhythmic or emotional, only annoyed. Yeaaah my critique isn't very flattering but it's how I feel I'm afraid, don't take it personally eh





Here's a "club chill" song, I guess you might call it. Use of headphones with a deep bass is highly recommended. You be the judge, stranger


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 3, 2020)

6.5/10

This is for those who find tobacco disgusting!


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 3, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Rovindeer (Apr 3, 2020)

8/10 - I like the energy of the song and how big/ epic it sounds!


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 3, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 5, 2020)

5/10 Sounds amazingly generic. 

Death From Above 1979 - Turn It Out


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 5, 2020)

6/10 it's a good song but it kind of is overhyped by the sound and not really the vocals. I feel that music should be even with one another so you're able to hear the song and the vocals at the same time and not feel like the sound itself is leading more than the vocalist.


----------



## Raever (Apr 5, 2020)

7/10 for the story, 
2/10 for the singer's vocals. 

Just didn't do it for me personally, but I do so love a song with a story attatched.
For example...


----------



## Rouge166 (Apr 5, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> 6/10 it's a good song but it kind of is overhyped by the sound and not really the vocals. I feel that music should be even with one another so you're able to hear the song and the vocals at the same time and not feel like the sound itself is leading more than the vocalist.


9/10 really beautiful instrumental and it tells a story, just seems instrumentals were too loud to hear lyrics at parts and some vocal cracks.


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 5, 2020)

7/10 

Bauhaus - Kick In The Eye


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 22, 2020)

6.5/10 pretty funky

Since I  am a man of culture, here's a jojo reference!


----------



## Raever (Apr 23, 2020)

Raever said:


> 7/10 for the story,
> 2/10 for the singer's vocals.
> 
> Just didn't do it for me personally, but I do so love a song with a story attatched.
> For example...



posting this as it was skipped


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 27, 2020)

Life Will Change
7.5/10 Probably would be fun to dance to if I had the energy for it.

The Willow Maid - Erutan
9/10 Quite Beautiful and sad. Dude is a dick, if he was so enamored with her, why can't he just live where she is, or just visit frequently.

Broadcast - Come On Let's Go


----------



## hardman13 (Jun 26, 2020)

9/10 The music is great, and the lyrics are fun to try and decipher. Good song, but of course, bothing is perfect, no 10 from me >:]

The Living Tombstone - Drunk


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 26, 2020)

hardman13 said:


> 9/10 The music is great, and the lyrics are fun to try and decipher. Good song, but of course, bothing is perfect, no 10 from me >:]
> 
> The Living Tombstone - Drunk


7/10
I wouldn't PLAY the song
But it's extremely catchy
But if people like to try and decipher lyrics
Everyone is gonna love this


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> 6.5/10 pretty funky
> 
> Since I  am a man of culture, here's a jojo reference!


Of course you posted this



hardman13 said:


> 9/10 The music is great, and the lyrics are fun to try and decipher. Good song, but of course, bothing is perfect, no 10 from me >:]
> 
> The Living Tombstone - Drunk


7/10
I wouldn't PLAY the song
But it's extremely catchy
But if people like to try and decipher lyrics
Everyone is gonna love this








Raever said:


> posting this as it was skipped


I'm scared this song will give me a curse
1/10 Sorry to give this such a low rating but personally I find it annoying and the story boring
I dunno if you're supposed to add a song for every one you rate but in fear of breaking the rules,  I will anyways 
I guess for this post I'll add ANOTHER song with lyrics for you to decipher
I have no idea what song the next person is supposed to rate but I guess that's for them to figure out

Music video:




Full version:


----------



## hardman13 (Jun 27, 2020)

3/10
I understand why people could like it, but the atonal feel and strange vocals don't exactly cut it for me. Sorry, but experimental just isn't really my style.

deadmau5 - i remember


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 16, 2020)

7/10 
A bit long for my taste but the music is good!


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Magnuswolf said:


> 7/10
> A bit long for my taste but the music is good!



8/10
 Great tempo, love the singer's voice and the instruments are great. Still a bit too long for my personal tastes. lol


----------



## Kharayi (Jul 16, 2020)

Song 8/10
Video 10/10 I love the way they animated it. 

M83 - Bibi the Dog


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 16, 2020)

8/10 Gotta appreciate good dance music even if i'm not a good dancer.


----------



## Kharayi (Jul 17, 2020)

8.5/10 - Good excuse to dance while making my breakfast.

Architecture in Helsinki - Contact High


----------



## hardman13 (Jul 17, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> 8.5/10 - Good excuse to dance while making my breakfast.
> 
> Architecture in Helsinki - Contact High



8/10
The video is unusual (to say the least; how much was that guy _paid_?) but the music is good, I like.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)

It's Pendulum. 9/10. ^^


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 22, 2020)

Eh, pretty default top40 pop stuff, 4/10

Here's some good stuff


----------



## Keefur (Nov 22, 2020)

They remind me a bit of Blood, Sweat, and Tears.  I'd give it a 7  I'd rate it higher, but the guy in the video looks weird to me.

El Condor Pasa - Simon and Garfunkle 1970


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)

No idea on where to place this to be honest. Not my cup of tea at all. 5/10.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 22, 2020)

This would go great with my sona, and it gives me some creative ideas. 9/10. Cyberpunk music will always be cool.

Some Manegarm songs don't have English lyrics, but the rhythm and riffs are still amazing .


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)

Swedish Metal. Why am I not surprised? xD

8/10.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jan 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Swedish Metal. Why am I not surprised? xD
> 
> 8/10.


This is a hard one ummmmmmmmmm 
5/10 for now but I might change my mind later


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 5, 2021)

Draakc from State Farm said:


> This is a hard one ummmmmmmmmm
> 5/10 for now but I might change my mind later


Neat classic rock song 
7/10

If we're at classic rock, here's some recent classic rock


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 11, 2021)

Thrashy said:


> Neat classic rock song
> 7/10
> 
> If we're at classic rock, here's some recent classic rock



7/10 not bad! I like the use of the guitar in this one. :3


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 11, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> 7/10 not bad! I like the use of the guitar in this one. :3


7/10. One of those songs I've always kinda liked but never known the name of. Same sort of vibe as the stuff my parents like


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 17, 2021)

8/10 I like this a lot!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 17, 2021)

Ooooo I used to love this song back when I was like 13 9/10


----------



## pooter (Jan 17, 2021)

Sorry I have to give this a 5/10 it sound like the opening theme to a anime.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 23, 2021)

Ehhhhh again 5/10 never really got into dubstep, bar some exceptions

Edit: video is slightly nsfw, just a heads up. Which is why it's age-restricted


----------



## Hogo (Jan 26, 2021)

Not really my genre, so I'd say a neutral 5/10, but I'll give it a +1 for coming together well in that final minute and say 6/10.


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 26, 2021)

7/10


----------



## Play3r (Jan 26, 2021)

8.5/10
sorry i just don't approve smoking
C418 - Sweden


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 26, 2021)

Player said:


> 8.5/10
> sorry i just don't approve smoking
> C418 - Sweden


8/10

Not my type of thing tbh and I usually played Minecraft on mute, but the nostalgia is still there dammit!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 10, 2021)

This thread was good so fuck it I'm bumping it with another song


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 16, 2021)

9/10 this is just amazing!!!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 2, 2021)

6/10, it does all it needs to pretty well (if not a bit too heavily for my tastes at least) but everything is very cliche.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Apr 8, 2021)

2/5 
Not a big fan of ambience music and this song is really long


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 8, 2021)

Draakc from State Farm said:


> 2/5
> Not a big fan of ambience music and this song is really long


8/10 Iconic. Was introduced to this one through an SFM animation originally. 






Anyone familiar with the original poem? - "_Look upon my works, ye Mighty, and despair!" _


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 8, 2021)

8/10, I love the atmosphere, and the steady pace and rhythm

Some fantasy power metal here for anyone who's interested


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> 8/10, I love the atmosphere, and the steady pace and rhythm
> 
> Some fantasy power metal here for anyone who's interested


is this xenophobia against Scortland because i think there's an underlying context here.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my god, I remember hearing that Gloryhammer song in an IT lesson at high school, of all places. Our teacher was a huge fan of power metal, and had no qualms about playing it out loud — not that I was complaining. It gets a definite 10/10 from me, just from that memory alone. 
Here’s a song from one of my favourite modern bands. I guarantee you that you’ll be amazed by the frontwoman’s vocal range, even if this genre isn’t exactly your cup of tea.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 14, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> is this xenophobia against Scortland because i think there's an underlying context here.


The band was literally founded by someone who’s Scottish...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 17, 2021)

1/5, really not my thing


----------



## Play3r (Apr 17, 2021)

i watched it for 35 seconds.
10/10.


----------



## Erix (Apr 17, 2021)

I guess it just wasn’t my type of humor, but I’ll give it a 4/10, sorry : ( just not my type of song as well.

Good song by my guy Brakence. Dunno if any of you guys like this type of music, but his certainly strikes a cord within me <3


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Apr 24, 2021)

Erix said:


> I guess it just wasn’t my type of humor, but I’ll give it a 4/10, sorry : ( just not my type of song as well.
> 
> Good song by my guy Brakence. Dunno if any of you guys like this type of music, but his certainly strikes a cord within me <3


5/10 pretty bland
Rate this iconic song


----------



## Erix (Apr 28, 2021)

I don’t think I watched any Goosebumps tv show so that’s why I haven’t heard this song before heh. Regardless, it gets about hmm... a 6/10 from me! Does sound sorta catchy but the song is okay to me.

Wonder what y’all think about this? :3


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 28, 2021)

Erix said:


> I don’t think I watched any Goosebumps tv show so that’s why I haven’t heard this song before heh. Regardless, it gets about hmm... a 6/10 from me! Does sound sorta catchy but the song is okay to me.
> 
> Wonder what y’all think about this? :3


That's a 4/5 from me. Sounds like something I'd listen to.

Let's bring a throwback:


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 28, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> That's a 4/5 from me. Sounds like something I'd listen to.
> 
> Let's bring a throwback:


7/10. Not bad, not really my kinda thing but some songs I like are similar


----------



## Erix (Apr 29, 2021)

Hmm, really torn on whether I like your song or not. I do like the jazzy groovy vibes it gives me ^^ but I feel like I want a bit more of something from it.. I would say a solid 7/10 in my book, not bad not bad.

Gonna post a more tranquil song and see what you guys think about it. I think it’s such a beautiful song <3


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 14, 2021)

Erix said:


> Hmm, really torn on whether I like your song or not. I do like the jazzy groovy vibes it gives me ^^ but I feel like I want a bit more of something from it.. I would say a solid 7/10 in my book, not bad not bad.
> 
> Gonna post a more tranquil song and see what you guys think about it. I think it’s such a beautiful song <3


6/10 pretty relaxing 

Dare I post this one 
Haha I totally dare


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 18, 2021)

Draakc from State Farm said:


> 6/10 pretty relaxing
> 
> Dare I post this one
> Haha I totally dare


I rate this song 6/10! I know there are a lot of acoustic guitar songs out there, but I think this one is definitely unique due to the subject matter. I haven't seen any songs around that touch upon the subject of atheism so intimately. Also, I do enjoy listening to this man's voice, and I enjoy the way the lyrics flow when he sings. Overall a great song, I am glad I took the time to listen to it!

Here is my song for the person below to listen to. I do hope you enjoy it, whoever is listening to it. It is one of my favorite Powerwolf covers, and I want to see what someone else thinks of it.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 28, 2021)

There hasn't been another post here in a while so I guess I have to make it sure this thread doesn't stay dead 
9/10 song is epic 
Rate this chiller:


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Jun 16, 2021)

Draakc from State Farm said:


> There hasn't been another post here in a while so I guess I have to make it sure this thread doesn't stay dead
> 9/10 song is epic
> Rate this chiller:


4/10 The synth sounds kinda cool but the entire track is just very slow and repetitive in my opinion






Rate this pls


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 10, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> 4/10 The synth sounds kinda cool but the entire track is just very slow and repetitive in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7/10, Sodom is deece.  Isn't my favorite band or my favorite Sodom tune, but you can do a lot worse.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 13, 2021)

8/10 Cool af heavy metal riffs, epic, not the biggest fan of breakdowns, repetitive chugging, or overly symphonic/choir/popped out stuff in that vein.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 13, 2021)

9/10 Awesome, love the guitar sounds, and the vocals had a fresh old school vibe to me.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> 9/10 Awesome, love the guitar sounds, and the vocals had a fresh old school vibe to me.


8/10 good vocals, production, speed, and a lot of energy, stands out a little bit more than other bands in the same genre, maybe a little bit more upbeat for my tastes though.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Aug 14, 2021)

great work by the guitar artists, solid 8.5 cause that alone! 


Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> 8/10 good vocals, production, speed, and a lot of energy, stands out a little bit more than other bands in the same genre, maybe a little bit more upbeat for my tastes though.






 my fav song -w-


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 29, 2021)

lol 10/10 cos why not and yes i responded to myself


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 30, 2021)

Been a while since I listened to 3DG

Not bad really even if they weren't my fave, 7/10


----------



## Outré (Oct 1, 2021)

That was pretty cool. Kind of reminded me of playing megaMan game for some reason. 7.7/10


----------



## Hawkie (Oct 1, 2021)

2/10 but that's just me. Sounds like it belongs in an 80s movie featuring a dystopian society or something.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

9/10, kind of thing I'd listen to when I'm deep in my cups and need to chill


----------



## Namba (Oct 30, 2021)

7/10 This is a legitimately good composition but kinda lost me on the drum samples near the end. Felt like it could have reached a conclusion right before that point


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Kind of like a mishmash of groove metal and sludgy stoner rock, vocalist sounds REALLY familiar in a way I can't quite put my finger on... I want to say that's a voice I've heard in a very different genre.  I like it, 8/10


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2022)

Hmm. 7/10. Not EXACTLY my cup of tea but Monstercat tend to have a lot of good music.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 17, 2022)

6/10.  Not one of their best.  1992 was probably the beginning of their end phase.  A lot of cover songs, but the glitz rock genre was on the way out.  Last was a quiet album in 1999, if I remember.

From same year:


----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 17, 2022)

9/10. Solidly my favourite Annie Lennox song. She has an amazing voice and it is well-composed. My mom loves this song too, and I think that's how I was exposed to it for the first time. I don't listen to this kind of music as much as I should.


----------



## Draks (Mar 10, 2022)

6/10 The editing is rather decent on this,  just for some unknown reason I can't get into the slight rasp/windiness??? of the singers voice. Definitely good background music though.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 27, 2022)

9/10, nice and smooth and relaxing. Love the violin section too. Also points for the smooth video loop, there's no jump that I can see where the video repeats


----------



## ~Echolight~ (Mar 30, 2022)

7/10 cool song! I loved where the chorus kicked in. The guitar is really nice


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

~Echolight~ said:


> 7/10 cool song! I loved where the chorus kicked in. The guitar is really nice


_10/10, great music, perfect sync-IGN._

Here's this then!


----------



## Erix (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _10/10, great music, perfect sync-IGN._
> 
> Here's this then!


Oh shit

8/10!

This song sounds badass, like I’m bouta go in a boss battle =]

Heh, wouldn’t it be funny if I said this song was 0/10?

*Mono’s eyes start to glow red, and he gives me a blank stare*

*this song starts to play*

Uh oh... I REGRET MY ACTIONS

IT WAS A JOKE MONO-

AHHHHHHH!

———
Alright, since most of the time, legit everytime I show hyperpop on here no one seems to like it, I’m goin the more chiller route 3:<

Have yourself a dose of good ol’ classic, khai dreams <3


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

Erix said:


> Oh shit
> 
> 8/10!
> 
> ...


Ooh, I like! Very nice! 10/10 from me!

Also, funny little thing you did there, hah!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 31, 2022)

I guess I'll throw in one since Mono forgot to post a song


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 22, 2022)

Awsome song which is on myplaylist aswell 10/10


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 26, 2022)

dragon-in-sight said:


> Awsome song which is on myplaylist aswell 10/10


6/10, would score higher but to me the singer didn't do a good job


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 27, 2022)

Verry nice neo Folk with an unusual intrument 8/10


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 27, 2022)

Nice soothing music, it reminded me of an old anime, it's called "Wolf's Rain", but this music rather monotonous and I like more dynamic music. So 7/10.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 27, 2022)

9/10, that's hella good


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 27, 2022)

10/10 I love this style of music


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 28, 2022)

10/10
I love Two Steps From Hell oml






btw,


Baron Tredegar said:


> 10/10 I love this style of music











						Far Reach
					

mr.bleed · Playlist · 38 songs · 2 likes




					open.spotify.com
				











						Set Sail!
					

mr.bleed · Playlist · 36 songs · 2 likes




					open.spotify.com


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 29, 2022)

9/10 Sea shanties are always amazing.







The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Far Reach
> 
> 
> mr.bleed · Playlist · 38 songs · 2 likes
> ...


Looks like I got me some good new playlists for this week. Thanks!


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 29, 2022)

Verry entrancing voclas 8/10


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 29, 2022)

8/10 Bagpipes


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (May 31, 2022)

Can’t rate since the video Isn’t available!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 2, 2022)

CalahooTheHyena said:


> Can’t rate since the video Isn’t available!


4/10, I normally like that artist but for some reason I just don't vibe with this song







Bonus: A live recorded version


Spoiler


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 2, 2022)

Great song with high and lows. I've never seen an instrument like that before. The music it's capable of is worth the respect.

9/10


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (Jun 3, 2022)

5/10 not a huge fan of this song!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 3, 2022)

8/10. Pretty good, though something about the vocals kind of feels a bit overly processed/synthetic at times.






Every time I get to 1:55 in this song a guy goes "WHOOOO!" with so much gusto it makes me laugh because of how ridiculously intense it is.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 3, 2022)

Catchy but not really my vibe 6/10


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jun 5, 2022)

Quite epic 9/10 Is this from the ost of Gurren Lagann?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2022)

8/10. I am not entirely sure on how to explain it, but it's very calming/soothing.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jun 8, 2022)

I like this crossover of metal with these dark electro beats. Reminds me to some works of turmion kätilöt. 8/10


----------



## Frisky17532 (Jun 13, 2022)

dragon-in-sight said:


> I like this crossover of metal with these dark electro beats. Reminds me to some works of turmion kätilöt. 8/10



is this EBM? It sounds like EBM to me. I like it because I'm sort of nostalgic for EBM stuff, it was what I thought all electronic sounded like way back when


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jun 13, 2022)

Nice chilly Goa tune, but it could use a pich of push 7/10


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 15, 2022)

8/10 nice song, but I tend to prefer songs with lyrics


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (Jun 15, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> 8/10 nice song, but I tend to prefer songs with lyrics


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 16, 2022)

Not really a style I enjoy but its decent 4/10


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 19, 2022)

8/10
This is so cool, I wanna watch the whole musical drama now. Parts reminded me of the beginning song of Ghost in the Shell, but its so much more!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

9/10 Pretty groovy







TrishaCat said:


> Parts reminded me of the beginning song of Ghost in the Shell, but its so much more!


Its actually done by the same composer!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 20, 2022)

Ooooh, I really like that! 9/10


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2022)

6/10 
Just a neutral rating because it's not my forte. I wouldn't demand someone pass the aux if it played though. It's not offensive or mediocre.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

Has an interesting 80s sound to me. 8/10


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 25, 2022)

Wow, I love it, 10/10
If you got more like this, and other stuff that's the same style but different countries, I'd love to hear it


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 26, 2022)

10/10 not my thing but I understand it's qualities.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 6, 2022)

I don’t get it sadly, sounds like an auditory shitpost.
0/10, sorry :/


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 7, 2022)

4\10
It was fine, but I didn't really understand it.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Sep 7, 2022)

6/10, would be better without the distortion on the singer's voice and just generally being cleaned up a lil. I get what they're going for, but in my opinion its just not working out right


----------



## straferz (Sep 22, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> 6/10, would be better without the distortion on the singer's voice and just generally being cleaned up a lil. I get what they're going for, but in my opinion its just not working out right


7/10. I've always liked Bring Me the Horizon-esque sound, and this sounds like that, but a bit softer. So it's cool.


----------



## AlmostSams (Sep 23, 2022)

7/10. The rhythm and instrumentals were ok. The vocals were pretty interesting, and the lyrics themselves were alright too. Overall, I enjoyed it pretty well. (or maybe I'm being too nice cuz I don't know much about music theory and stuff.)


----------



## PanthersForFun (Dec 6, 2022)

Very pleasant song.  The song very catchy, and I liked that it was all real instruments.  It gave it a very welcoming feel.  8.5/10


----------



## Servyl (Dec 8, 2022)

10/10. Love anything Franz Ferdinand, was listening to them last night. This one particular song sorta reminds me of Modest Mouse.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

selkie said:


> Ohdamn I really like that song. Not their best, but great nonetheless. 8.5 / 10


7/10


----------



## Servyl (Dec 8, 2022)

10/10 :3 Very upbeat, gives me summer vibes


----------



## Pup (Dec 10, 2022)

7/10
I like the instrumental, definitely very groovy and catchy! Personally, I don’t really like the singers voice that much though


----------



## ShadeMattson (Dec 10, 2022)

8/10 Very calm and child, sounds kinda nostalgic and a bit sad for me, but at the same time kinda warmth. I like it <3


----------



## PanthersForFun (Dec 10, 2022)

Fun song, I liked it.  7/10


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 10, 2022)

8/10
Good lyric dynamic, good beat too.


----------



## PanthersForFun (Dec 10, 2022)

Love this song.  Some great instrumentals, and the lyrics are good too.  9.5/10


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 11, 2022)

8/10


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm going to say 8, I have to be in a certain mood to listen to that type of music, I usually do hard rock or metal, but its very catchy


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 11, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm going to say 8, I have to be in a certain mood to listen to that type of music, I usually do hard rock or metal, but its very catchy


original in case anyone was wondering not the joke version


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 11, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm going to say 8, I have to be in a certain mood to listen to that type of music, I usually do hard rock or metal, but its very catchy



8/10 lmao
I love Alestorm


----------

